# Brixton chitter chatter, part 2



## editor (Jun 24, 2008)

Continuing on from part one, which covered November 2006-June 2008, here's part two!


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2008)

Ooh, am I first?

So, this widening of the pavement outside Morleys et al.  Have they considered the fact that widening the pavement will narrow the road and how this will affect bus stops and traffic generally?


----------



## Pip (Jun 24, 2008)

It took that long to fill up that thread?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 24, 2008)

Papingo said:


> So, this widening of the pavement outside Morleys et al.  Have they considered the fact that widening the pavement will narrow the road and how this will affect bus stops and traffic generally?



i was thinking this the other day as my bus crawling through the traffic and the bus driver couldnt overtake another bus so we all had to wait impatiently for it to move on 
i'm quite pissed off that its going to take so long to sort out, this has added at least an extra 40mins on to my weekly doings


----------



## snackhead (Jun 24, 2008)

..and on cue it's copter time. Thread wouldn't be the same without it


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 24, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> It took that long to fill up that thread?


Quality, not quantity.


----------



## Pip (Jun 24, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Quality, not quantity.



Yeah right, it's all pavements and helicopters 

Where's the juicy stuff? 

Back in the day Brixton chitter chatter used to be _sooo_ much better than this *flicks hair*


----------



## Kanda (Jun 24, 2008)

You live near Croydon though...


----------



## Pip (Jun 24, 2008)

I've never been so insulted in my life!


----------



## Kanda (Jun 24, 2008)

Clearly that was unintentional


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> Yeah right, it's all pavements and helicopters
> 
> Where's the juicy stuff?
> 
> Back in the day Brixton chitter chatter used to be _sooo_ much better than this *flicks hair*



My new downstairs neigbours like an argument. Last night it was he's not happy with her being on the piss and she's not happy about borrowing money for him. 

He trashed her room last week.  

Their landlady has a history of choosing shit tennants.


----------



## zuszsa (Jun 24, 2008)

I keep seeing that newsreader Huw Edwards around the place.....is he stalking me?


----------



## gabi (Jun 24, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> Where's the juicy stuff?



Ya might wanna ask the old bird who I've seen AGAIN with her dress hitched up, pleasuring herself outside late night D's on CHL. Not a great sight first thing in the mornin


----------



## Pip (Jun 24, 2008)

gabi said:


> Ya might wanna ask the old bird who I've seen AGAIN with her dress hitched up, pleasuring herself outside late night D's on CHL. Not a great sight first thing in the mornin



Not for you maybe.

Hubba hubba!


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2008)

Helicopter's out again!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Ooh, am I first?
> 
> So, this widening of the pavement outside Morleys et al.  Have they considered the fact that widening the pavement will narrow the road and how this will affect bus stops and traffic generally?




Yes, but the central island is narrower (although not by as much as they're extending the pavement).  Bastards moved the No. 45 bus stop as well


----------



## girasol (Jun 25, 2008)

hehe, this thread always brings images like this to my mind:


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 25, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> ... this widening of the pavement outside Morleys et al.  Have they considered the fact that widening the pavement will narrow the road and how this will affect bus stops and traffic generally?



The answer to the question is "yes".


----------



## teuchter (Jun 25, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> hehe, this thread always brings images like this to my mind:



I like the first one.

For me, the image is more like this:


----------



## clandestino (Jun 25, 2008)

I picture chatting over a garden wall. Couldn't find the exact pic but...


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 25, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a bit of curtain twitching! 

I've started clearing space in my fridge for the impending Chucklehead cider weekend and have had the ususal arguments with my uncultured friends as to why I'm not leaving Herne Hill over the weekend of County Fair. No, Lovebox is *not *better than owls, jousting and geese herding. 

A mate was threatened with a machete the other night after asking his neighbour to turn down Celine Dion. Oh and a UKIP branded bus drove into the bridge at Coldharbour Lane / Railton Road. Again. There's potential for U-Turn jokes there somewhere. 

Oh and that shop in Granville has extended its range of plastic fruit:





And a little late, but Keith Hill meets Bob the Builder at the Effra Early Years opening (2 years late)


----------



## shygirl (Jun 26, 2008)

editor said:


> Helicopter's out again!



Is it just me, or are the 'copters out every night lately?  A few years ago, they were out every eve at around 8 pm - we raised it at the cpcg (community police consultative group) and was told it was a tactic being used at the time to pick up intel, reassurance, etc.   Each flight costs shitloads of money which, we argued, would be better used to fund officers on the ground.  Looks like they might be doing it again.

Apart from the cost, it makes you feel like you're living in a war zone, and its bloody annoying when you're trying to get a good night's kip.


----------



## fjydj (Jun 26, 2008)

bloody helicopter, it did at least half a dozen circles overhead last night about 1.30 ish... seemed pretty low. I did begin to think war zone too or rather just how much overtime and fuel is that costing?


----------



## shygirl (Jun 26, 2008)

I might bring it up at the cpcg on tuesday (1st july, 6 pm, town hall), tho' the main topic for the night is stop n' search, so might not get a chance to raise it this time.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 26, 2008)

(bit late on the breaking-news bleeding-edge form of chitter chatter but anyway) ...

... very large sections of Brixton Road northbound were cordoned off and a load of police cars (6? 7? 8?) parked around the place  at 02:15ish this morning - from just past St Matthews up to Brixton Hill - and the copter was hovering above the area as well.

Another killing? (hope not) .... or another prison break?


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 26, 2008)

There had been a earlier accident so Brixton Hill was shut all evening and traffic diverted down St Matthew's and Water Lane - nice, not


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah that would explain the on going chaos and road rage that's been going on outside my office window all afternoon.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 26, 2008)

a helicopter was hovering right over my house for half an hour this afternoon, and it was there for about 15 mins or so this morning too


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2008)

The high street's all closed off to traffic from barnardos up to the town hall. Security alert at the tube someone was saying.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh and for the benefit of any cheapskate drinkers out there, there are several crates of cans and bottles of beers reduced to fifty pence each sitting in sainsbury's.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 26, 2008)

Just walked through. police evacuating tube station and asking pedestrians on high rd to leave town centre.  quite a few plain clothes with walkie talkies, some checking out behind the tube station.


----------



## Pip (Jun 26, 2008)

shygirl said:


> Just walked through. police evacuating tube station and asking pedestrians on high rd to leave town centre.  quite a few plain clothes with walkie talkies, some checking out behind the tube station.



Wonder what that's all about


----------



## Winot (Jun 26, 2008)

shygirl said:


> Just walked through. police evacuating tube station and asking pedestrians on high rd to leave town centre.  quite a few plain clothes with walkie talkies, some checking out behind the tube station.



Something odd's going on.  I flew into Heathrow T2 this afternoon and we were kept on the plane at the gate for an hour and a half because of a security alert - first we were told it was a suspect package and then that it was an actual bomb.  Eventually I get back to Brixton just as the tube is being evacuated (I must have been on the last tube in).

And I can find _nothing_ about either event on any news channel.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2008)

Winot said:


> I flew into Heathrow T2 this afternoon and we were kept on the plane at the gate for an hour and a half because of a security alert - first we were told it was a suspect package and then that it was an actual bomb.  Eventually I get back to Brixton just as the tube is being evacuated (I must have been on the last tube in).



Do your travels often "coincide" with security alerts?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2008)

shygirl said:


> Just walked through. police evacuating tube station and asking pedestrians on high rd to leave town centre.  quite a few plain clothes with walkie talkies, some checking out behind the tube station.





ah, I was leaving pub just before 8.00 and wondered why so many people were walking up the Hill.  Strange though, 'cos traffic was still coming up


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, I was leaving pub just before 8.00 and wondered why so many people were walking up the Hill.  Strange though, 'cos traffic was still coming up




From Acre Lane, Coldharbour Lane and/or Effra Road I suppose.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> From Acre Lane, Coldharbour Lane and/or Effra Road I suppose.




No, I saw a bus right at the bottom of the Hill.  Maybe these people had started walking up and then suddenly the buses started again


----------



## Spark (Jun 27, 2008)

I like brixton chitter-chatter, but can i make a suggestion?  how about a thread for brixton traffic/helicopter chitter-chatter and another for the rest (ie proper juicyish)?


----------



## Bob (Jun 27, 2008)

shygirl said:


> Just walked through. police evacuating tube station and asking pedestrians on high rd to leave town centre.  quite a few plain clothes with walkie talkies, some checking out behind the tube station.



It was very odd because my tube came into the tube station (at about 7.45) as they were doing that. So as I got to the top it became clear that they were evacuating the tube but had forgotten (or not had a chance to yet) stop the trains.

Definitely looked like a bomb scare to me from the size of the area cordoned off and the way they were doing it. I wonder what it was?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2008)

Spark said:


> (ie proper juicyish)?




Brixton gossip forum?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2008)

Bob said:


> I wonder what it was?



A bomb scare?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jun 27, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Brixton gossip forum?



Top plan!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Williams said:


> Top plan!


 

Dish the dirt then?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jun 27, 2008)

Damn... calling my bluff like that! I haven't had time to make any u... I mean research, er... discover any!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Williams said:


> Damn... calling my bluff like that! I haven't had time to make any u... I mean research, er... discover any!


 

You've the weekend ahead of you.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 27, 2008)

Spark said:


> I like brixton chitter-chatter, but can i make a suggestion?  how about a thread for brixton traffic/helicopter chitter-chatter and another for the rest (ie proper juicyish)?




The helicopter needs a thread of its own for sure


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2008)

twisted said:


> The helicopter needs a thread of its own for sure


 

I agree.  This thread would be half the size it is if all the helicopter posts were taken out.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jun 27, 2008)

That damn helicopter, buzzing around when I'm trying to record stuff.

I'd like to give it a ruddy good punch up the bracket.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2008)

The good people of Myatts Field Estate (us included) have pretty much had no hot water for two weeks now. 

The managing company keep fobbing me off and blaming the contractor EPS who claim to be trying to fix the problem but will not give any information and try to pass the buck to the managing company. 

*Myatts Field North Tenant Management Organisation*
40-41 Foxley Square, Myatts Field North Estate SW9 7RY
Estate manager: Abiola Olatunji 020 7926 8355

I can see a slightly heated call on Monday morning. If the call does not give me satisfaction then I will have to get hold of the contracts set up with this company (EPS) and see if someone is man (or woman) enough to tell me the truth. I wonder what the next step is, perhaps I should go to the press (not Murdoch) and try to ruffle some feathers. 

Stinky Badger today


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 28, 2008)

This thread stinks.  Wonder why?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 28, 2008)

Ooh, Dominic's in a real grouchy mood today, minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 28, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Ooh, Dominic's in a real grouchy mood today, minnie.






who's Dominic?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 28, 2008)

Nisa man.  You know Dominic. 


*wonders if I've got confused*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 28, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Nisa man.  You know Dominic.
> 
> 
> *wonders if I've got confused*




Oh right.  What have you done to him?  

I call him Dom (hence the confusion)


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 28, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh right.  What have you done to him?
> 
> I call him Dom (hence the confusion)



That reminds me, I have to go to Costcutter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 28, 2008)

twisted said:


> That reminds me, I have to go to Costcutter




do you NEVER stop eating?


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 28, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> do you NEVER stop eating?



Only going for cigarettes and a bottle of Buckfast


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 28, 2008)

twisted said:


> Only going for cigarettes and a bottle of Buckfast





yeah right.  That sandwich shop's nearby though


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 28, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yeah right.  That sandwich shop's nearby though




rumbled


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 28, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh right.  What have you done to him?
> 
> I call him Dom (hence the confusion)



I haven't touched him since that night he was drunk!   

Maybe that's what's put him in a bad mood...   


I may have knocked down a magazine rack reaching for chewing gum, but it was his cohorts he was being annoyed with, in foreign. 

Chewing gum should be more appropriately positioned for short people.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 28, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> I haven't touched him since that night he was drunk!
> 
> Maybe that's what's put him in a bad mood...
> 
> ...



chewing gum should be banned - maybe that's why he's in a mood 

what did he do when he was drunk?


----------



## zuszsa (Jun 29, 2008)

Electric Avenue is having an 'arts and crafts' day.  There are very few people in attendance - possibly as a result of the really poor advertising.  The highlight for me is the stall offering 'DJ Skillz' - it is very handily located right outside my house.


----------



## stevebradley (Jun 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The good people of Myatts Field Estate (us included) have pretty much had no hot water for two weeks now.
> 
> The managing company keep fobbing me off and blaming the contractor EPS who claim to be trying to fix the problem but will not give any information and try to pass the buck to the managing company.
> 
> ...




Hi Badgers,

I'm a Councillor for Vassall Ward (the new one....  ).

I raised the hot water issue over two weeks ago with Housing, and was informed on 18th June that it had finally been reinstated. I asked a couple of people on the Tenants and Residents Association if it had indeed been sorted (not that I don't trust Lambeth...) and they seemed to think it had. So it's disappointing to hear there's still problems even now.

Can you email me on sbradley@lambeth.gov.uk with your details and I'll give you a call and get onto Housing tio get it fixed ?

Thanks,

Steve 
(Cllr Steve Bradley - Liberal Democrat, Vassall Ward)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 30, 2008)

is this teh same steve bradley that is not replying to my email


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 30, 2008)

Oooh,  

I used to live in Vassall Ward. No idea what a Vassall is though.


----------



## stevebradley (Jun 30, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> is this teh same steve bradley that is not replying to my email



I'm just back from holiday ! 

PM me your name and what it was about and I'll give you a call.

Thanks.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 30, 2008)

sunny climes i'm sure
I will  PM you but I had hoped for a speedier response than this


----------



## stevebradley (Jun 30, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> sunny climes i'm sure
> I will  PM you but I had hoped for a speedier response than this



Learning to swim in Devon, so sadly not that sunny !

Apologies for delay in response.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 4, 2008)

Woohoo, a politician sticking their oar in.  That'll help.


----------



## Winot (Jul 4, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Woohoo, a politician sticking their oar in.  That'll help.



It looks like he's trying to be helpful to me.  Your comment definitely isn't helpful and your cynicism deeply depressing.


----------



## Bob (Jul 4, 2008)

Winot said:


> It looks like he's trying to be helpful to me.  Your comment definitely isn't helpful and your cynicism deeply depressing.



You beat me to it.

Bluestreak's position is that he wants politicians to do nothing (or at least say nothing). 

Which logically means he either wants:
a) No elected politicians - so a dictatorship or some sort...
b) Elected politicians who do nothing, or
c) No government at all.

Personally I think the more politicians are out there chatting to the public who elect (and pay) them the better.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 5, 2008)

zuszsa said:


> I keep seeing that newsreader Huw Edwards around the place.....is he stalking me?



he lives in West Dulwich


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2008)

Bob said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> Bluestreak's position is that he wants politicians to do nothing (or at least say nothing).
> 
> ...



I have met Steve and he is a top bloke. 
Superman could not fix all the problems facing the Vassal ward overnight. 

Urban is a tricky place to post for many and I would rather have a politician who speaks to people than one that hides in an office. 

2p worth


----------



## Bob (Jul 7, 2008)

Herne Hill resident Harriet Harman is apparently discreetly finding out whether she might be in line for being Prime Minister.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1032645/Harriet-Harman-pitches-stand-Prime-Minister-job-Brown-forced-out.html

I wonder if she'd try and redefine Half Moon Lane as Brixton as a way to burnish her inner city credentials?


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 7, 2008)

Noticed yesterday that they've stuck a mobile phone mast near the tennis courts in Brockwell Park. Don't know if it's a permanent fixture, don't you need planning permission?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2008)

It's probably in preparation for the Lambeth Country Show...


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 7, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> Noticed yesterday that they've stuck a mobile phone mast near the tennis courts in Brockwell Park. Don't know if it's a permanent fixture, don't you need planning permission?



Planning rules for mobile phone masts are pretty bizarre - unless it's decided they detract from the street scene or are too ugly, they get permission (i think). Councils can't refuse permission because of health concerns.


----------



## Bob (Jul 8, 2008)

OK this is very very localised...

Mrs Bob and I had a housewarming party for our neighbours on Railton road on Saturday night. A bunch of them turned up and we had a very nice time.

If any of you are out there reading this then hello! 

Our house was taken over by children - helpfully the four year olds created a game where they cleaned our floor.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 8, 2008)

Bob said:


> helpfully the four year olds created a game where they cleaned our floor.



*makes note to invite Railton Rd 4-year olds to next house party*


----------



## teuchter (Jul 8, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Planning rules for mobile phone masts are pretty bizarre - unless it's decided they detract from the street scene or are too ugly, they get permission (i think). Councils can't refuse permission because of health concerns.



Why is that bizarre?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 10, 2008)

Spider bite update: The Italian had to visit hospital for three days in a row, to get intravenous anti-histamines, cortisone, and something else he couldn't translate. The area around the bite had swollen up to the size of, well a large thing. A&E thought the spider had come over in fruit crates and survived the British weather.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 10, 2008)

*coats self in 'plasticote'* 

I don't want to be bitten by filthy foreign spiders.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 10, 2008)

Indeed, apparently he saw it (small, innocent little black spider thing) on his upper arm, brushed it off and it jumped onto his wrist and sunk its teeth in. 

Oh and 'Revenue Inspectors' were at the bus stop outside the Housing Office today. With 12 policemen in support, all to arrest the one bloke who vocally objected to the 'show me your ticket or we'll nick you' attitude of the revenue people. What a waste of time.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm still excited by the new pavements.



That is all.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 10, 2008)

What I don't understand about the new pavements is why it was necessary to rip up all the slabs near carphone etc which seemed perfectly fine only to replace them exactly as it was before. I thought as that is where one of the traffic bottlenecks is, they would have tackled that?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, that didn't make sense. They are altering the kerb line there, though.

I just wish they'd knock through the money exchange in the last railway arch so the pavement can go through instead. _That's_ a nasty bottleneck.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 10, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> What I don't understand about the new pavements is why it was necessary to rip up all the slabs near carphone etc which seemed perfectly fine only to replace them exactly as it was before. I thought as that is where one of the traffic bottlenecks is, they would have tackled that?



I think they were doing something to something under the pavement, weren't they? I seem to remember quite a large hole being dug there in the past little while.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 14, 2008)

Manu Chao is playing at Hootananny on Saturday night, according to Time Out! It's a benefit for Movimientos and Native Spirit. If it's actually happening, that's going to be an insane show - imagine seeing Manu Chao is such a small venue...!!!! £15 in, but worth it I'd say.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 14, 2008)

I saw a sign saying Jah Wobble on Friday at Hootananny. I think...


----------



## clandestino (Jul 14, 2008)

Kanda said:


> I saw a sign saying Jah Wobble on Friday at Hootananny. I think...



yeah, i've seen a mention of him playing there too. maybe they've upped their game?


----------



## clandestino (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/brixtonhootananny

wobble on the 25th, manu this saturday. insane.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2008)

my flabber is completely gasted.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 14, 2008)

mine too. he's in town to play lovebox so it could happen. tickets only available on the door. 

there's no reason why hootananny shouldn't be a top notch venue. it's a good space. they've had dawn penn and chas'n'dave recently so i guess they're giving it a shot...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2008)

Crispy said:


> my flab is completely gasted.


 
lose some weight


----------



## rennie (Jul 14, 2008)

ianw said:


> Manu Chao is playing at Hootananny on Saturday night, according to Time Out! It's a benefit for Movimientos and Native Spirit. If it's actually happening, that's going to be an insane show - imagine seeing Manu Chao is such a small venue...!!!! £15 in, but worth it I'd say.



Is this on Saturday 19th?


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuck Manu Chao, check out August 21st - THE FUCKING HEPTONES!!!!

And on the 28th - THE CONGOS!!!!!!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 14, 2008)

ianw said:


> Manu Chao is playing at Hootananny on Saturday night, according to Time Out! It's a benefit for Movimientos and Native Spirit. If it's actually happening, that's going to be an insane show - imagine seeing Manu Chao is such a small venue...!!!! £15 in, but worth it I'd say.



But I'm not here this saturday!    


Everything's happening this weekend and I'm missing all of it. 


*grumps*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> But I'm not here this saturday!
> 
> 
> Everything's happening this weekend and I'm missing all of it.
> ...


 

Off on your travels again?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 14, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Off on your travels again?



Not far.  I'm off boating.  somewhere.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 14, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Fuck Manu Chao, check out August 21st - THE FUCKING HEPTONES!!!!
> 
> And on the 28th - THE CONGOS!!!!!!



I know. You think they'd be any good - I'm worrying that falsetto may have gone into superannuated squeakiness. Better to remember the album(s), or worth a punt for £18.50?

I was told to keep Manu Chao secret a few days ago. And then I turned up for a pint and there were posters everywhere. Pish.

Tickets don't seem to be available in advance either. Doors 7.30, after the Country Show of all times. Would suspect that it'll be rammed. For the more economically minded of you, it's likely they'll leave the other bar and garden open for the non-payers.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 14, 2008)

I think the Congos are just Cedric now,  but that'll do, the man's a legend.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 14, 2008)

Nah, I think (unless the posters lie in both wording and pics) that it's the full original line-up. Myton and Burnett both rejoined in the late 90s iirc and it's likely they've done the same again, with a revival tour a few years back.

Just not sure if the voice will have lasted as well as I'd like. Falsetto vocals can be uncomfortable if they're not on the money.


----------



## Bob (Jul 14, 2008)

Good news for us all if the Hootenany continues to pull in acts of that quality.

Really sad I'm going to miss Manu Chao... something I've managed to do many many times over the years.


----------



## netbob (Jul 14, 2008)

i *really* want to see the heptones.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 14, 2008)

memespring said:


> i *really* want to see the heptones.


 
Ditto.  It is very important that I do so.


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 17, 2008)

A mate came over to my place yesterday off of Landor Road. He came into the house, said hello, I gave him a visitor's permit so he could park in the street (took about 45 seconds) and went outside to put it into his car.

The traffic wardens twunts were already there taking a picture of this car and writing out a ticket!! They had followed him down the street, waited till he went into the house and dived out to write the ticket. They stopped writing it out when they realised how scummy they looked.

Fucking parasites.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 17, 2008)

ianw said:


> Manu Chao is playing at Hootananny on Saturday night, according to Time Out! It's a benefit for Movimientos and Native Spirit. If it's actually happening, that's going to be an insane show - imagine seeing Manu Chao is such a small venue...!!!! £15 in, but worth it I'd say.



Heh. Did this actually appear listed in Time Out then? They've hurriedly taken the posters outside the pub down, being told they weren't allowed to promote this gig.  But they had it listed in Time Out. Whoops!


Still, they've been hurriedly extending the stage this week with a few of the staff looking worried. A fair few of them realise that trying to sell tickets on the door, on the same day as the Country Show, may be a fucking nightmare. Rumours are that they're looking to sell over 500 tickets, which would seem to imply that (a) both bars will be uncomfortably packed (b)A lot of people will have restricted or no view in the back bar. (c)The whole pub has to be cleared out for £15 ticket paying customers. On the day of the Country Show. Or maybe they really think they can sardine 600 odd people into the main bar with all seating removed?

I don't think anyone has really figured out how it's going to work yet. Get there early and prepare for some disorganisation if you do want to go


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 17, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Heh. Did this actually appear listed in Time Out then? They've hurriedly taken the posters outside the pub down, being told they weren't allowed to promote this gig.  But they had it listed in Time Out. Whoops!



Yeah it's in there and online with a recommended asterisk.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 17, 2008)

The cyclist who was knocked off his bike on Dulwich Road on Sunday afternoon is described as critical according to the SLP


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 17, 2008)

Private Storm said:


> A mate came over to my place yesterday off of Landor Road. He came into the house, said hello, I gave him a visitor's permit so he could park in the street (took about 45 seconds) and went outside to put it into his car.
> 
> The traffic wardens twunts were already there taking a picture of this car and writing out a ticket!! They had followed him down the street, waited till he went into the house and dived out to write the ticket. They stopped writing it out when they realised how scummy they looked.
> 
> Fucking parasites.



complain. vociferously.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 17, 2008)

twisted said:


> Yeah it's in there and online with a recommended asterisk.



One thing's just struck me about Manu Chao - they're meant to be on stage headlining Lovebox at 8.30 on Saturday. And that's in Viccy Park folks.

I'm beginning to get a little more sceptical about this one. Turn up at 7 to get your tickets and then stand around a pub cleared of all furniture until they turn up much later on.

Hmm. I was assured it's still on yesterday, but my fuckup antennae are a buzzing


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 17, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> complain. vociferously.



Just done it. Made my self sound like a right twat, signed off with:



> Although I expect very little to be done on the back of this complaint, note that although I realise local council votes have recently been cast, people have long memories and a disgruntled resident is far more vocal than a content one.



Made me feel better though.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 17, 2008)

Quite right too. Well done.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 17, 2008)

Private Storm said:


> A mate came over to my place yesterday off of Landor Road. He came into the house, said hello, I gave him a visitor's permit so he could park in the street (took about 45 seconds) and went outside to put it into his car.
> 
> Some very efficient traffic wardens were already there taking a picture of this car and writing out a ticket!! It was good to see them there, making sure parking spaces are only used by those who are entitled to them. Having paid for a permit, I don't want to come home to find my street full up with illegitimate parkers. They had diligently followed him down the street, waited till he went into the house and dived out to write the ticket. They were really on the ball. Of course, when they realised that he did in fact have a permit, they pursued the matter no further, and everyone lived happily ever after.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



I edited your post for you. I think it reads better now. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Bob (Jul 17, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> The cyclist who was knocked off his bike on Dulwich Road on Sunday afternoon is described as critical according to the SLP



That's terrible. Not entirely surprising though given how fast people drive down it.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 17, 2008)

Full details for Manu Chao here http://www.movimientos.org.uk/sitio/en/events/sat-07192008-700pm


----------



## clandestino (Jul 18, 2008)

madolesance said:


> Full details for Manu Chao here http://www.movimientos.org.uk/sitio/en/events/sat-07192008-700pm



So judging by that Manu will be on about 2am. If they're finished by 10pm up north, then I guess that's plenty of time for them to get there. And five hours of bar take for the venue if doors are 7pm! Unless, of course, you can get your ticket, then nip off for a meal, go to Offline and get back to the Hootacanning for midnight or so. Sounds very civilized. I wish I could go.


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 18, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I edited your post for you. I think you should be a doormat like me, you'd be happier in life. Don't want no trouble guv



I edited your post for you, hope you don't mind.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 18, 2008)

Private Storm said:


> I edited your post for you, hope you don't mind.




come on, he did say "Of course, when they realised that he did in fact have a permit, they pursued the matter no further, and everyone lived happily ever after."

how would you have felt if your mate couldn't park because someone was already there without a permit?


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 18, 2008)

Not the point. Imagine going into a car park where you have to pay, getting out of your car to purchase the ticket and finding that you been given a ticket in the intervening period. Would you say "oh well, just shows how jolly well efficient these warden chappies are"? I doubt it.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 18, 2008)

You haven't been given a ticket though. I"m not averse to a bit of foaming outrage about parking wardens, but they didn't even issue a ticket this time around. So in essence you're getting het up and argumentative over nowt at all.


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 18, 2008)

Yep, true, didn't get a ticket. Annoyed more at the tactics of them following cars around and not giving people a chance to even get the permit to put in their car rather than anything else. Thought it was unacceptable behaviour. Seems like I'm in the minority.


----------



## the Magus (Jul 20, 2008)

Last night in the Albert was fun except for a big punch up outside at the end. I hope nobody was hurt. One of the two guys was holding a glass and they were both swinging pretty hard. I wanted to try and intervene, however fortunately my girlfriend convinced me that some pissed up bloke going 'chill out lads' wasn't going to help the situation.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 20, 2008)

Did anyone get into Manu Chao?


----------



## tarannau (Jul 21, 2008)

Couldn't be arsed - the queue was snaking around the corner when I came out of the Country show and my bladder would never have lasted.

Of my 4 friends in the inside, none of them actually lasted until Manu Chao came on to stage. By all accounts they didn't start playing until 2am!

Glad we didn't go to be fair. They'd stripped the place of pretty much all furniture indoors and you weren't allowed re-entry really - so you'd have been waiting for pretty much 7 hours before the main act came on, after the country show of all times. Sounded less fun and more of an endurance drinking challenge. 

Slightly annoyed that they shut the whole pub as well, on the day of the Country Show. Just badly planned really, and a bit of money-maximising poke-in-the-eye for the people who have drunk there for years. They could have handled it better really.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 21, 2008)

I discovered that we have a new bus route - the 415! And the 333 goes via stockwell now! OMG!


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I discovered that we have a new bus route - the 415! And the 333 goes via stockwell now! OMG!



This happened months ago. And was discussed on here. Keep up!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 21, 2008)

Shows how much I use the bus these days!


----------



## richtea (Jul 21, 2008)

the Magus said:


> Last night in the Albert was fun except for a big punch up outside at the end. I hope nobody was hurt. One of the two guys was holding a glass and they were both swinging pretty hard. I wanted to try and intervene, however fortunately my girlfriend convinced me that some pissed up bloke going 'chill out lads' wasn't going to help the situation.


Yeah I saw that. The guy with the glass was a bit all over the place, and the bigger guy that he was after seemed to have things under control tbh. Was also in two minds about intervening but someone kept shouting not to... and he did have a glass. Never seen someone resort to that before, not particularly pleasant, especially in the current climate.


----------



## norwood_spurs (Jul 22, 2008)

Doesn't sound good at the Albert does it. However it is not usually like that from my expierence. So hopefully it was just because of the long day downing chucklehead at the Lambeth Country show followed by an evening of beer, beer and more beer that caused the problems. Although if it is the guy im thinking off, who seemed the most likely candidate to kick off that night (i had left before all of this happened) he already had a cut over his eye earlier on in the evening and seemed a bit angry and upset by the door as you came into the pub. 

Like i said this doesnt seem a regular occurrence though a couple of times from when I have been in there recently there seems to be more problems from the guy standing outside the pub who has been recently barred. Hopefully that is dying down, as the Albert seems to be getting really good again with the new landlord.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2008)

the Magus said:


> Last night in the Albert was fun except for a big punch up outside at the end. I hope nobody was hurt. One of the two guys was holding a glass and they were both swinging pretty hard. I wanted to try and intervene, however fortunately my girlfriend convinced me that some pissed up bloke going 'chill out lads' wasn't going to help the situation.


It was like a full Moon or something. Some wild banned bloke tried to barge his way in the pub and was forcibly ejected by regulars. Then another guy rocked up from the street with his girlfriend and had a piss outside right by the door until another regular standing outside took objection (I think this may have been the incident you saw).

Another banned dude kept leaning all over the outside drinking area trying to intimidate the band who were having a drink, but one of the Cardiff girls put him _right in his place_.  

He then tried really really hard to intimidate me to no avail before going off to shout at someone in the street.

Inside the pub everything was just fine, but Coldharbour Lane seemed uterly bonkers that night. Maybe they'd all been on the Chucklehead.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I discovered that we have a new bus route - the 415! And the 333 goes via stockwell now! OMG!




yes, and it goes from Elephant which means you have a choice of not just the 133 and 333 but another one now


----------



## Bob (Jul 24, 2008)

Brixton rammed with traffic this morning. My bus took about 10 minutes to go from the Hob/Hoot to St Matthews - at which point I bailed.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 25, 2008)

That blimp has circled overhead twice today, maybe we should lobby for the police to replace the helicopters with almost silent barrage balloons. 

Oh and _Repent and Baptise_ man was being thrown out of M&S today. It distracted me and I ended up getting lost in the new booze and bread bit at the back.


----------



## Etymologist (Jul 25, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Oh and _Repent and Baptise_ man was being thrown out of M&S today. It distracted me and I ended up getting lost in the new booze and bread bit at the back.



What was he being thrown out for? Was he preaching in the shop?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah and not stopping having been asked politely a couple of times. He doesn't have much of a mantra, compared to the other bloke who used to be outside the tube and is now in the market, he's really improved his spiel and diction.


----------



## the Magus (Jul 26, 2008)

Is 'repent' guy the late thirties guy with dreads who goes around preaching anti-gay/irish stuff... I can't decide if he's a bell end or just someone who adds local flavour


----------



## netbob (Jul 26, 2008)

wondering what local flavour is?


----------



## the Magus (Jul 26, 2008)

Erm... things that make Brixton better than other places. Not necessarilly good in themselves, but contribute to uniqueness. He carries a cane.


----------



## the Magus (Jul 26, 2008)

Think it would make more sense if you knew who I was talkin about, which you might not as I probaby described him badly


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2008)

the Magus said:


> Is 'repent' guy the late thirties guy with dreads who goes around preaching anti-gay/irish stuff... I can't decide if he's a bell end or just someone who adds local flavour


No they are completely different people. The anti gay/ Irish bloke is a bell end who adds local flavour. The two states of being are not mutually exclusive. Also he's not in his late thirties, he's a lot older than that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2008)

what exactly is his beef with the Irish anyway?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2008)

I have no idea, but he's absolutely hatstand. I used to live in the same block of flats as him.


----------



## netbob (Jul 27, 2008)

Saw a man in a sailors hat with a huge live bat hanging from his tshirt wandering uo and down CHL earlier.


----------



## Pip (Jul 27, 2008)

memespring said:


> Saw a man in a sailors hat with a huge live bat hanging from his tshirt wandering uo and down CHL earlier.



Sounds like my kinda guy.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 27, 2008)

Did anyone go to Jah Wobble on Fri at the Hootahob?


----------



## malice (Jul 28, 2008)

hello everyone, just thought I'd post up a little *be careful* note. I was out on saturday and got mugged late (about 2.30am) on leander road - man came sprinting along pushed me over and grabbed my bag, all over in seconds. Just bad luck really, but best to be a little extra careful in the josephine avenue area, though I was with a group of people at the time, so not sure really what else we could have done.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 28, 2008)

The traffic in the High St is getting worse not better!!  It takes me on average 5-10 mins longer on the bus each morning!!

Also, you can't actually push the button for the pedestrian crossing by Morleys cos of a fucking fence around the lights!!! Dipshits!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 28, 2008)

malice said:


> Just bad luck really, but best to be a little extra careful in the josephine avenue area,


 
er, why Josephine Avenue area, Leander is further up the Hill.  Josephine's ALWAYS been dodgy anyway  

Hope you didn't lose too much though


----------



## malice (Jul 28, 2008)

It was the josephine ave end of leander, just after we turned in. Yep, always felt a bit uneasy round there. Not lost too much - no cash left as it was the end of the evening, but lots of hassle with cancelling cards, phones etc, and am a bit  bruised.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 28, 2008)

malice said:


> It was the josephine ave end of leander, just after we turned in. Yep, always felt a bit uneasy round there. Not lost too much - no cash left as it was the end of the evening, but lots of hassle with cancelling cards, phones etc, and am a bit bruised.


 

Most of the roads on that side of the Hill are dodgy as they have blind corners.

Glad you didn't lose too much.  Why lots of hassle cancelling your cards?  Shouldn't one phone call do it?


----------



## malice (Jul 28, 2008)

well, not having cards for a week is a pain, losing my phone with numbers on more so, and having to get my locks changed as my keys were in my bag and i couldn't say for certain that my address wasn't in my bag somewhere was the biggest nuisance, and kind of scary thinking someone has all that stuff of yours. Yep,  individually small hassles, together it seems like quite a bit. Not the worst I know. I just wanted to give a bit of a warning, not moan.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2008)

Kanda said:


> The traffic in the High St is getting worse not better!!  It takes me on average 5-10 mins longer on the bus each morning!!
> 
> Also, you can't actually push the button for the pedestrian crossing by Morleys cos of a fucking fence around the lights!!! Dipshits!!



Yup, I just get off the bus outside the town hall now; it's quicker to walk from there to the tube than to stay on the bus till the main stop.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 28, 2008)

malice said:


> well, not having cards for a week is a pain, losing my phone with numbers on more so, and having to get my locks changed as my keys were in my bag and i couldn't say for certain that my address wasn't in my bag somewhere was the biggest nuisance, and kind of scary thinking someone has all that stuff of yours. Yep, individually small hassles, together it seems like quite a bit. Not the worst I know. I just wanted to give a bit of a warning, not moan.


 

yeah, I know, I lost mine a while ago, but I just ring a number and they do all the cancelling for me.

I carry my phone in my pocket and if I'm out late at night, I try to make sure I've got keys in pocket as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 28, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Yup, I just get off the bus outside the town hall now; it's quicker to walk from there to the tube than to stay on the bus till the main stop.


 

Loads of people are doing that now.  I can't see any advantage in all these works other than getting a wider pavement


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Loads of people are doing that now.  I can't see any advantage in all these works other than getting a wider pavement


That's why they're doing it 

At the moment, traffic has to squeeze past the works by the crossing. once they're done there, things might speed back up a little.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 28, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> what exactly is his beef with the Irish anyway?



To be fair to him, he also thinks white pussy should go home. 



Crispy said:


> That's why they're doing it
> 
> At the moment, traffic has to squeeze past the works by the crossing. once they're done there, things might speed back up a little.



It might a little, but what we've gained in pavement we've lost in bus space and there wasn't any of that to spare.  Next they will move all the bus stops away from there and the pavement won't need to be as wide as it is now because it won't be full of people waiting on buses... 

Meanwhile I keep forgetting to get off the bus at the town hall, but I reckon it's as slow either way.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 28, 2008)

Crispy said:


> That's why they're doing it
> 
> At the moment, traffic has to squeeze past the works by the crossing. once they're done there, things might speed back up a little.


 

Yes I know, but I'm not convinced that even once the works are finished that things will speed u  Now the road is narrower, you only need one bus to not pull in properly thus preventing anything else getting round it


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2008)

yep. bus drivers need to learn how to park properly/use the full length of the stop


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 28, 2008)

Crispy said:


> yep. bus drivers need to learn how to park properly/use the full length of the stop


 

Very true, but often because there's so many buses on that stretch they don't and so let passengers off and then all the buses stuck behind have to wait for passengers on buses in front to get off.  Otherwise, they just have to sit still until they *are *able to park properly which also holds everything up behind 

You didn't get that trouble with Routemasters


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Those of you living nearby the parade of shops near the Hobgoblin (at the bottom of Tulse Hill - not on Brixton Water Lane) - watch out for some friendly faces opening up a 2nd branch of their shop (so rumour has it).


----------



## Etymologist (Jul 29, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Those of you living nearby the parade of shops near the Hobgoblin (at the bottom of Tulse Hill - not on Brixton Water Lane) - watch out for some friendly faces opening up a 2nd branch of their shop (so rumour has it).



Which shop? Which faces?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't really want to say in case it causes any problems for them.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 30, 2008)

Spotted Elizabeth Berrington walking down Railton this morning and then in Boots. She put her sunglasses on when someone recognised her.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 30, 2008)

Who she?


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2008)

Elizabeth _who?_

But if we're minor celeb spotting, Daisy Haggard often has a coffee in the Lounge and she's lovely to chat to.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know who any of these people are. Is it an age or a no TV thing?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 30, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I don't know who any of these people are. Is it an age or a no TV thing?


 


Same as, and I have a TV


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 30, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I don't know who any of these people are. Is it an age or a no TV thing?


 
I have no clue myself either.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 30, 2008)

This woman (and yes, I did have to go and hunt through my old messages to remember her name, as I had no idea). She was in Abigail's Party and is a relatively frequent face on the telly when I watch it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 30, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> This woman (and yes, I did have to go and hunt through my old messages to remember her name, as I had no idea). She was in Abigail's Party and is a relatively frequent face on the telly when I watch it.


 
I've not seen Abigail's Party.  What else has she been on?



> put her sunglasses on when someone recognised her


 
Did she expect to be trampled by fans then?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 30, 2008)

Heaps it seems

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0077397/ 

I have previously said hello to her in the way that you do with someone you think you have a passing acquaintance with and then realise that you've just seen 'em on the telly. Perhaps she thought I was her stalker? But sunglasses in doors, tsk.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 30, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Heaps it seems
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0077397/
> 
> I have previously said hello to her in the way that you do with someone you think you have a passing acquaintance with and then realise that you've just seen 'em on the telly. Perhaps she thought I was her stalker? But sunglasses in doors, tsk.


 


Tell her most people you've spoken to don't know who she is so she can ditch the glasses


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 30, 2008)

haha, will do.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 30, 2008)

Ms Berrington drinks in the Regent from time to time


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 30, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've not seen Abigail's Party.  What else has she been on?


That's not her! She wasn't born when Abigail's Party happened...unless there was a child actress in it and I'm sure there wasn't....

This is the Abigail's Party woman. Abigail's Party was Mike Leigh and the lead actress was then his wife and this is she.....the fabulous Alison Steadman.....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alison_Steadman


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 30, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> That's not her! She wasn't born when Abigail's Party happened...unless there was a child actress in it and I'm sure there wasn't....
> 
> This is the Abigail's Party woman. Abigail's Party was Mike Leigh and the lead actress was then his wife and this is she.....the fabulous Alison Steadman.....
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alison_Steadman




Well how would I know, I've NEVER seen Abigail's Party


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 31, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> Ms Berrington drinks in the Regent from time to time



So do you, but do you wear sunglasses whilst doing it?!


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2008)

Another steam train just puffed by - that's two in three days. 

Me like!


----------



## Bob (Aug 1, 2008)

editor said:


> Another steam train just puffed by - that's two in three days.
> 
> Me like!



Mrs Bob, who was waiting at HH station as it went by, says it's called Tangere.

And she wants to go on it.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 1, 2008)

Bob said:


> Mrs Bob, who was waiting at HH station as it went by, says it's called Tangere.



Tangmere, I think she meant.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2008)

editor said:


> Elizabeth _who?_
> 
> But if we're minor celeb spotting, Daisy Haggard often has a coffee in the Lounge and she's lovely to chat to.



I saw her a few times a few months ago and couldn't work out whether she was familiar from telly, or just familiar.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 2, 2008)

mark little AKA Joe Mangle from neighbours was in the pub in kennington last night....managed to have a quick chat with him. struth! rack off bouncer! it made my day that did.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2008)

<sigh> Another contretemps has broken out in the street, with one fucking twat of a kid getting out his knife.

I hope it opens up in his pocket later and cuts off his knob.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 4, 2008)

It seems something happened in Shakespeare Road last night as well. 

Lots of police tape and car with police guarding the scene this morning... 

Get into work in Soho this morning and exactly the same thing outside my office.

Lovely welcome back to London from holiday.


----------



## Bob (Aug 4, 2008)

shakespearegirl said:


> It seems something happened in Shakespeare Road last night as well.
> 
> Lots of police tape and car with police guarding the scene this morning...
> 
> ...



I completely missed that as I cycled up Railton road this morning - which part of Shakespeare was it?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 4, 2008)

It was right near the Coldharbour Lane end, the bin area of Loughborough Court block of flats was all taped off...


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 4, 2008)

When I passed there was one lonely policewoman sat in front of the last set of flats on the left hand side. They'd taped off the bins, so I imagine / guess that something had been dumped there, rather than an incident occuring there. That was early though (8am).


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought I heard screams in the night, which led me to think something had happened... But at the time I thought it was a dream.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm in a cafe listening to two estate agents braying away. It's horrible.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 4, 2008)

*Alice in Wonderland in the Walled Garden*

For anyone confused by the stray references to Alice in Wonderland in the Lido breakfast club thread:

It's a play for kids being put on by Brixton St Vincent's Community Centre.

For those who haven't managed to see a flyer, the details are at:
http://www.bsvcc.org/summer.html


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2008)

Some local charmers throwing bottles at each other outside...


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Some local charmers throwing bottles at each other outside...


The kids around here *heart* that kind of entertainment.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2008)

editor said:


> The kids around here *heart* that kind of entertainment.



Bless their youthful exuberance  

The children are our future.......


----------



## Pip (Aug 5, 2008)

shakespearegirl said:


> It seems something happened in Shakespeare Road last night as well.
> 
> Lots of police tape and car with police guarding the scene this morning...
> 
> ...



Was the thing in Soho outside a Costa coffee? If so do you know what happened, because I've been wondering all day.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2008)

Metcheck says 4.9 mm of rain coming down now 
http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/today.asp?zipcode=london

Looking out the window I disagree


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> Was the thing in Soho outside a Costa coffee? If so do you know what happened, because I've been wondering all day.



Yep it was... The police said it was a gbh, but they had the guarded evidence tent up till 5pm which seems pretty serious for gbh


----------



## Jim Williams (Aug 5, 2008)

There was this on Saturday night:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7542334.stm

First we heard about it was some runt from the Evening Standard badgering us to see if we knew him. He lived a few doors down and I don't recognise him at all.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2008)

Bit damp out  

Always makes me want to RUN out of the door to work!!!


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2008)

Jim Williams said:


> There was this on Saturday night:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7542334.stm
> 
> First we heard about it was some runt from the Evening Standard badgering us to see if we knew him. He lived a few doors down and I don't recognise him at all.



How terrible, I didn't hear about that at all.


----------



## netbob (Aug 14, 2008)

it's random instrument jam night at the albert. all very odd. Nipsla is on the clarinet


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 18, 2008)

I bumped into a Brixtonite at a cooking course in Laos last week who is friends with a well-respected U75 mod.... 

can't bloody get away from you lot...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> I bumped into a Brixtonite at a cooking course in Laos last week who is friends with a well-respected U75 mod....
> 
> can't bloody get away from you lot...





Which mods are well-respected?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 19, 2008)

has anyone been into "Ivan's Retreat"? WTF sort of name is that? Paint job and a name change, but I bet it's still a rubbish boozer. Can anyone ever remember it being any good? I've lived here about 12 years and been in there about....erm...once!


----------



## Jim Williams (Aug 19, 2008)

Brixton Hatter said:


> has anyone been into "Ivan's Retreat"? WTF sort of name is that? Paint job and a name change, but I bet it's still a rubbish boozer. Can anyone ever remember it being any good? I've lived here about 12 years and been in there about....erm...once!



Is that the Irish pub?
Was almost tempted to check it out.


----------



## RaverDrew2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Brixton Hatter said:


> has anyone been into "Ivan's Retreat"? WTF sort of name is that? Paint job and a name change, but I bet it's still a rubbish boozer. Can anyone ever remember it being any good? I've lived here about 12 years and been in there about....erm...once!



What do you mean "still a rubbish boozer" ?

The Goose was quality 

Along with the Beehive, they were the only two unpretencious, yuppy-free pubs left in Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

RaverDrew2 said:


> What do you mean "still a rubbish boozer" ?
> 
> The Goose was quality
> 
> Along with the Beehive, they were the only two unpretencious, yuppy-free pubs left in Brixton.




so The Albert and the Windmill are yuppy pubs?


----------



## Bob (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> so The Albert and the Windmill are yuppy pubs?



Not to mention the Hootenany, Canterbury, Duke of Denmark, Jamm, that one opposite Jamm. None of those could remotely be described as yuppified.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 19, 2008)

The Hand in Hand, The Sultan, Elm Park etc etc


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 19, 2008)

Aye, despite the best attempts of some breweries and a few fuck-haired entreupreneurs, many of brixton's pubs remain firmly unyupped.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 19, 2008)

The Effra....

Tbh, The Goose always looked to me like a huge boring wooden hall with no soul - a weatherspoons or a slightly downmarket stripped-wood flooring bar jobbie. but if you drink in there regularly and like it, then fair enough.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Effra....
> 
> Tbh, The Goose always looked to me like a huge boring wooden hall with no soul - a weatherspoons or a slightly downmarket stripped-wood flooring bar jobbie. but if you drink in there regularly and like it, then fair enough.




It reminds me of a hotel lobby or airport lounge.  Hated the place


----------



## teuchter (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It reminds me of a hotel lobby or airport lounge.  Hated the place



It was possibly the most depressing place in all of Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

teuchter said:


> It was possibly the most depressing place in all of Brixton.




I think I went in it twice in the first few months it opened and never set foot in it again, except maybe once a few years later.  It hadn't improved


----------



## teuchter (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think I went in it twice in the first few months it opened and never set foot in it again, except maybe once a few years later.  It hadn't improved



I remember sitting in there one New Year's Day with a horrendous hangover. Apart from the people I was with there were maybe about five other folk sitting about. It was raining outside and the light was fading. That was a good start to the year.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 21, 2008)

i popped my head into "Ivan's Retreat" yesterday. It looks like they've made a bit of effort on the decor - new paint job outside and got a bit of new furniture. the menu looks posh but it's not really gastro. didn't go right in so not sure if they have any decent beer or cider.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone know why Rushcroft road was cordoned off this morning?  From outside the library and going all the way down the road, it looks like.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 26, 2008)

Nope, but I'm guessing a crime of some sort. No need to know anymore I guess.

The dead zone of Atlantic/Rushcroft road continues to claim new victims. Bronze Tallulah has died unsurprisingly enough, but the Sandwich Bar lasted about 2 months, Redeye Records has closed, with the local (afro) hairdresser resplendent with baliff notice on door. Bar 628, lately only open for special occasions, looks like it's gone back to the same owners as Atlantico/Atlantic 66 - I'm guessing, but I recognised the faces working on it this w/e. I also suspect that Tangeir has quietly changed ownership or management - I haven't seen the old (widely disliked) proprietor in there and there's a slight indication of a few new regulars in there. 

Tough road to do well in really.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2008)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i popped my head into "Ivan's Retreat" yesterday. It looks like they've made a bit of effort on the decor - new paint job outside and got a bit of new furniture. the menu looks posh but it's not really gastro. didn't go right in so not sure if they have any decent beer or cider.



Is an odd place. 

We stopped for a quick beer and the service was good, place was clean and the menu (although we did not eat) looked interesting, especially the fish finger sarnies.


----------



## lizardqueen (Aug 26, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Is an odd place.
> 
> We stopped for a quick beer and the service was good, place was clean and the menu (although we did not eat) looked interesting, especially the fish finger sarnies.



I ate in there one lunchtime with some work mates - not sure I'd go back in a hurry.

The food was ok, but the service was terrible.  It seemed like they were completely taken aback by the prospect of serving a table of 8 at the same time, despite the fact we were the only people in the whole place! 

My burger finally arrived when most people had finished eating....and I had to wolf it down as my lunch hour was over by the time I started eating.  It made me very grumpy.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 26, 2008)

I spent an enjoyable (and twee) hour watching the Alice in the Walled Garden in Brockwell Park over the weekend. You can just about see Alice in the background and the Cheshire cat peeking its head over the hedge.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 27, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Anyone know why Rushcroft road was cordoned off this morning?  From outside the library and going all the way down the road, it looks like.





tarannau said:


> Nope, but I'm guessing a crime of some sort. No need to know anymore I guess.






Spoiler: for those that want to know. 



It was another shooting in the early hours of Tuesday morning.  Don't know who the victim was but they were killed apparently.


----------



## Bob (Aug 27, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Nope, but I'm guessing a crime of some sort. No need to know anymore I guess.
> 
> The dead zone of Atlantic/Rushcroft road continues to claim new victims. Bronze Tallulah has died unsurprisingly enough, but the Sandwich Bar lasted about 2 months, Redeye Records has closed, with the local (afro) hairdresser resplendent with baliff notice on door. Bar 628, lately only open for special occasions, looks like it's gone back to the same owners as Atlantico/Atlantic 66 - I'm guessing, but I recognised the faces working on it this w/e. I also suspect that Tangeir has quietly changed ownership or management - I haven't seen the old (widely disliked) proprietor in there and there's a slight indication of a few new regulars in there.
> 
> Tough road to do well in really.



I hope Majestical Lips continues to do well. Some really good stuff in there - and a nice guy running it. I got Mrs Bob's last birthday present from there - to great acclaim.


----------



## Spark (Aug 28, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Anyone know why Rushcroft road was cordoned off this morning?  From outside the library and going all the way down the road, it looks like.



wasn't it because they're putting speed bumps in?  Bits of Kellett road are shut this morning i think because of that.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 28, 2008)

Bob said:


> I hope Majestical Lips continues to do well. Some really good stuff in there - and a nice guy running it. I got Mrs Bob's last birthday present from there - to great acclaim.



The guy's lovely in there, but I have no idea how its surviving really. It's always empty and despite the owner's aforementioned loveliness, we've only ever purchased one item from there ourselves and that's in many years.

Always pleasantly surprised that Matooke House, a place that seems to outwardly specialise in not selling many small, sweet bananas, has proved so long lived. FWIW the large shop that used to sell baby clothes and goods also seems to have morphed into a tattoo place/gallery with minimal signage.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 28, 2008)

Lots of stop and search action around 8.30 tonight - Police truck and lots of officers with a group next to Bamboula, then another lot opposite the tube station. Also saw a vigil outside the police station.


----------



## jung_guy (Aug 30, 2008)

RaverDrew2 said:


> What do you mean "still a rubbish boozer" ?
> 
> The Goose was quality
> 
> Along with the Beehive, they were the only two unpretencious, yuppy-free pubs left in Brixton.



I don't understand this reverse snobbery! When I'm using a cash machine late at night in Brixton, I'm not looking over my shoulder for yuppies! Frankly, the sooner Brixton becomes a nice middle class area the better!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2008)

jung_guy said:


> I don't understand this reverse snobbery! When I'm using a cash machine late at night in Brixton, I'm not looking over my shoulder for yuppies! Frankly, the sooner Brixton becomes a nice middle class area the better!




4 posts in over a year


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2008)

No reason to ban him though


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2008)

Nah the reason would be the IP match with a previously banned poster.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2008)

Just wanted to pop in and say hi - newly registered poster, living in Brixton for the past 14 months since moving from Swiss Cottage ('s true!) and loving every minnit!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome, TruXta!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2008)

Cheers, quimcunx! Pray tell, how the hell do you manage to rack up 12641 posts in less than 2 years? That's averaging 25 a day!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2008)

1 post per day positing a pet theory.
24 posts per day telling everyone they are cunts for disagreeing.




*suspects TruXta of being a banned returner*


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, you're entitled to your suspicions, but that doesn't make them correct! Nah, have been lurking/reading for a while, and having wanted to join some talks/debates/other polite term in the past I reckoned I should register so I could ship in. Why, is my nick similar to some banned deadbeat?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2008)

TruXta said:


> Well, you're entitled to your suspicions, but that doesn't make them correct! Nah, have been lurking/reading for a while, and having wanted to join some talks/debates/other polite term in the past I reckoned I should register so I could ship in. Why, is my nick similar to some banned deadbeat?


Nah, it's just the standard newbies inquisition 






NOTE: If you laugh at any of the injokes in the above image, then you _are_ a returning banned poster!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah, inquisition? I could get used to this place. Also, now I can't decide whether I should chip in or ship in. Does the Royal Mail accept people as postal packages these days?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2008)

And, where do I get Hobnobbed?


----------



## pboi (Sep 1, 2008)

just wanted to say Hi.


Been living down in the Brix since March after moving down from Angel.  Much prefer the south to the north 


I live in Brockwell Gate, which im sure some of you think is a monstrosity...but I <3 the place  Brockwell is magic.


so yeh...Brix doesnt get any softer with age does it?  Literally saw a dude wrapping up crack rocks and selling outside KFC around 5 p.m last Friday.  Cant the coppers just blitz that corner or something!


oh....and can I have a chocolate hob nob or is that pushing it?


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 1, 2008)

No, naughty little new boys who make nasty remarks about our local economic entrepreneurs don't get hobnobs, and especially not chocolate ones. Go and sit in the corner and don't post until posted to.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2008)

pushy newbies.   

Here, have a hobnob, and if you can find Dub, don't lend him a fiver.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 1, 2008)

Came past the Ritzy about 15 minutes ago on a bus and there were a lot of blue flashing lights of various emergency services parked up outside, any idea what that was about?


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 1, 2008)

Dunno but I walked past about 30 mins ago and there were four or five police cars parked up outside KFC, then an ambulane shot up coldharbour la towards the hospital. Not sure it means owt really - nobody seemed too concerned.


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 1, 2008)

What's going on at the Albert? They've pulled the wooden bits of the front and then glued them back on every day this week and it still looks exactly the same :/


----------



## zuszsa (Sep 10, 2008)

A pop up urinal is being installed in Electric Avenue, by Boots


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2008)

zuszsa said:


> A pop up urinal is being installed in Electric Avenue, by Boots



There's one being installed on Clapham High Street too. Keeping up with the Joneses, are you?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 10, 2008)

zuszsa said:


> A pop up urinal is being installed in Electric Avenue, by Boots



Aces


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2008)

I bet you'll still get people pissing in your doorway though nipsla


----------



## colacubes (Sep 10, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I bet you'll still get people pissing in your doorway though nipsla




To be honest I thought I'd seen it all but last night as I was coming back home there was some bloke wandering along Electric Lane pissing as he walked   I'd almost rather he pissed on my doorstep than that!  He almost caught some poor child direct in the face 

But you're quite right though


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2008)

nipsla said:


> To be honest I thought I'd seen it all but last night as I was coming back home there was some bloke wandering along Electric Lane pissing as he walked   I'd almost rather he pissed on my doorstep than that!  He almost caught some poor child direct in the face



Sorry, but that's the funniest thing I've read all day 

Does anyone know why there are SO MANY Welsh staff in Brixton Lidl?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> Sorry, but that's the funniest thing I've read all day
> 
> Does anyone know why there are SO MANY Welsh staff in Brixton Lidl?




P'raps Editor's shipping his family over the Severn in some kind of take-over bid for the whole area?


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> P'raps Editor's shipping his family over the Severn in some kind of take-over bid for the whole area?



Wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Kanda (Sep 16, 2008)

Seems the Fridge Bar has got it's licence back... http://www.southlondonpress.co.uk/tn/News.cfm?id=16706


----------



## richtea (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh, great


----------



## tarannau (Sep 16, 2008)

Got to love the police's assertion that the Fridge bar was a 'gangland haunt' though, which makes it sound way cooler than it actually was.

Bumped into the new/old owner of Atlantico yesterday and he was looking surprisingly relaxed about returning to the place. Opening's in a week and a half by all accounts, with a mediterranean theme (slanted towards Italian) aimed at again. Wish him all the best - it's not going to be an easy challenge, particularly in the present climate.

The Dogstar's publicising it's new Sunday menu too, with all mentions of El Panzon now thoroughly removed. It looks as though they've poached nearby Honest Foods from Mango Landing, to offer roasts on Sunday. No mention if they intend to open the kitchen other days.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2008)

Honest Foods do great food. Least, their cafe does.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 16, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> Does anyone know why there are SO MANY Welsh staff in Brixton Lidl?


Probably the Editor's babies- mini Editors getting ready to take over the whole of Brixton.


----------



## Jim Williams (Sep 24, 2008)

Our local McDonald's is undergoing a facelift... er...
This is the branch at the Butterfly Walk in SE5:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2008)

Jim Williams said:


> Our local McDonald's is undergoing a facelift... er...
> This is the branch at the Butterfly Walk in SE5:




Isn't SE5 Camberwell?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 24, 2008)

editor said:


> Honest Foods do great food. Least, their cafe does.



i always feel enormously full when i leave that place


----------



## Jim Williams (Sep 25, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Isn't SE5 Camberwell?



It is a bit, aye.

Slightly out of Brixton... sorry about that, thought it might amuse.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 25, 2008)

Jim Williams said:


> It is a bit, aye.
> 
> Slightly out of Brixton... sorry about that, thought it might amuse.


 

The BRIXTON one (yes, the one that is in Brixton, NOT Camberwell ) has also has a revamp - if you could call swapping garish red for khaki green a revamp 

Maybe you should ask Editor for a separate Camberwell froum


----------



## Jim Williams (Sep 25, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The BRIXTON one (yes, the one that is in Brixton, NOT Camberwell ) has also has a revamp - if you could call swapping garish red for khaki green a revamp
> 
> Maybe you should ask Editor for a separate Camberwell froum



I'd like that but I fear I'd be quite lonely in there!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 25, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The BRIXTON one (yes, the one that is in Brixton, NOT Camberwell ) has also has a revamp - if you could call swapping garish red for khaki green a revamp
> 
> Maybe you should ask Editor for a separate Camberwell froum




they've made the seating look all cool and trendy, and welcoming, like they want you to hang around, or like it's a proper restaurant selling actual food.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 25, 2008)

Jim Williams said:


> I'd like that but I fear I'd be quite lonely in there!


 

Nah, Editor's almost a Camberwell boy himself


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 28, 2008)

*4am Sunday shenanigans on Brixton Rd?*

Driving back home south down Brixton Rd very early this morning - about 4 - it was closed off in both directions - looked to be the section between Normandy Rd and Loughborough Road - 3 vans of coppers and a number of stopped buses.

Anyone know what it was all abaaaht?
*hoping not another stabbing / shooting / death*


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2008)

About a zillion fuzz pandas just went hurtling by, sirens a-roaring.


----------



## intrikat (Oct 7, 2008)

editor said:


> About a zillion fuzz pandas just went hurtling by, sirens a-roaring.


That could describe _any_ day round here ed


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2008)

Saint Francis, the newly relaunched restaurant from the people wot run Atlantico, had its soft launch this Saturday, opening up to friends and well wishers.

Not sure when they open fully though. I would guess by this coming weekend.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Saint Francis, the newly relaunched restaurant from the people wot run Atlantico, had its soft launch this Saturday, opening up to friends and well wishers.
> 
> Not sure when they open fully though. I would guess by this coming weekend.



Where is it?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2008)

It's on Atlantic Road unsurprisingly, where Atlantico/Atlantic 66 used to be. Roughly where the Lounge was before it moved. Opposite Neon/Bar with No Name/Tangeir and the Atlantic Bakery.

<go down Atlantic Road past the railway station, then cross the traffic lights by the Dogstar and carry on walking>


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2008)

tarannau said:


> It's on Atlantic Road unsurprisingly, where Atlantico/Atlantic 66 used to be. Roughly where the Lounge was before it moved. Opposite Neon/Bar with No Name/Tangeir and the Atlantic Bakery.
> 
> <go down Atlantic Road past the railway station, then cross the traffic lights by the Dogstar and carry on walking>



Ah - I know where you mean - I thought you were saying that the people who ran Atlantico had opened a new place instead of rebranding


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2008)

Nah, I didn't realise, but the owner of Atlantico (R) leased the property out to the crew who ran Bar 628. They've taken it back it over again.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 7, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Saint Francis, the newly relaunched restaurant from the people wot run Atlantico, had its soft launch this Saturday, opening up to friends and well wishers.
> 
> Not sure when they open fully though. I would guess by this coming weekend.



Yep - this weekend apparently.  Word has it that the food was good at the launch (was meant to go along but forgot ).  Am going to try and check it out this weekend


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 9, 2008)

I spotted a couple of young bike thieves with a pair of bolt croppers working around Dulwich Road / Prince Regent on Tuesday night. About 12 years old. Tsk. Youth Today etc.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 9, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> I spotted a couple of young bike thieves with a pair of bolt croppers working around Dulwich Road / Prince Regent on Tuesday night. About 12 years old. Tsk. Youth Today etc.



hmmm Having witnessed that did did you then warn off a bloke who was locking up two bikes to the lampost outside at about 7:45pm?


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2008)

'Nuff people shouting and arguing outside right now.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 10, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> hmmm Having witnessed that did did you then warn off a bloke who was locking up two bikes to the lampost outside at about 7:45pm?



Hmm maybe. I'd been at the ardbeg by that point, so have a hazy memory. Told the local CSO too.


----------



## Planty (Oct 10, 2008)

I imagine you've discussed this before but I'm new to the site and I've been curious about this for a long time.  Does anyone remember or know anything about some weird singing in Halfords/Currys ? car park. Went on for a good few weeks late at night one summer.  Sounded like a religious gathering - sometimes up to about 50 people.  I'm trying to remember when it was.  Maybe 6 or 7 years ago, perhaps more.   It used to keep me awake at nights.  Wondering now whether I imagined it, but I don't think so.  
Can anyone help?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 10, 2008)

nipsla said:


> Yep - this weekend apparently.  Word has it that the food was good at the launch (was meant to go along but forgot ).  Am going to try and check it out this weekend


The chef used to work at Atlanticos when it first opened. The food was very good.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 14, 2008)

Saw something new this evening coming past on the bus in the park opposite Olive Morris House.

A guy sitting on the trunk of a fallen tree, having a lot of fun with what appeared to be a single bongo.

Bizarre place and time to be bongoing.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 14, 2008)

If ya gotta bongo, ya gotta bongo.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 14, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Saw something new this evening coming past on the bus in the park opposite Olive Morris House.
> 
> A guy sitting on the trunk of a fallen tree, having a lot of fun with what appeared to be a single bongo.
> 
> Bizarre place and time to be bongoing.



I trust you telephoned environmental health/noise control immediately.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 14, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Bizarre place and time to be bongoing.




Before 9pm and somewhere that isn't a flat where he'll disturb his neighbours?

Seems quite sensible to me.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 14, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I trust you telephoned environmental health/noise control immediately.



I couldn't tell what he was smoking, but judging by his smile I can guess.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2008)

Crispy said:


> If ya gotta bongo, ya gotta bongo.


Yeah, but the sonic waves from the bongos will no doubt contribute in a major way to the congestion around central Brixton.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 14, 2008)

*cross-thread baiting that I wouldn't normally consider removed*


I still say it was a perfectly reasonable time and place to bongo.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 14, 2008)

This sort of cross-thread baiting is normally frowned upon, it's not pleasant.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 14, 2008)

<potential cross-thread baiting removed>.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 15, 2008)

I've just seen the sun come out from behind the cloud for the first time today.  Might as well not have bothered since it'll be going down in a couple of hours.


----------



## Spark (Oct 16, 2008)

We went to st Francis today.  The pizzas were good, and reasonably priced.  they said they'd be gradually increasing the menu.  Personally I'm not sure if that's necessary.  A place doing good pizza at reasonable prices seems to be what's missing from Brixton and the current menu (a range of pizza, some nice looking starters, some pasta/risotto and a small selction of other things) seems good to me.  maybe an additional specials menu would be sufficient.  anyway - main thing is the pizza was good (we thought)


----------



## Winot (Oct 16, 2008)

Spark said:


> We went to st Francis today.  The pizzas were good, and reasonably priced.  they said they'd be gradually increasing the menu.  Personally I'm not sure if that's necessary.  A place doing good pizza at reasonable prices seems to be what's missing from Brixton and the current menu (a range of pizza, some nice looking starters, some pasta/risotto and a small selction of other things) seems good to me.  maybe an additional specials menu would be sufficient.  anyway - main thing is the pizza was good (we thought)



Do you know what the opening times are?  Is there a website?

Tried to go at lunchtime Wednesday and although a bloke inside (handyman?) said it would be open at 1pm, by 5 past no one had turned up and we gave up and went to the Lounge.

It could do with a menu and opening times outside to offset those foreboding shutters.


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 16, 2008)

*Saint Francis*

I haven't been but it does have a website: http://saintfrancisbrixton.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Winot (Oct 17, 2008)

happyshopper said:


> I haven't been but it does have a website: http://saintfrancisbrixton.co.uk/index.php



Thanks.  Only open for lunch Sat/Sun by the look of things.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2008)

Winot said:


> Thanks.  Only open for lunch Sat/Sun by the look of things.



Really - where's that from? It says on the site:

OPEN  Tuesday-Thursday 5pm-midnight
             Friday 5pm-2am
             Saturday midday-2am
             Sunday midday-midnight

weekend breakfast and brunch: midday-3.30pm
dinner: 6.00pm-11.00pm

and their evening menu looks yum!


----------



## LadyR (Oct 17, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Really - where's that from? It says on the site:
> 
> OPEN  Tuesday-Thursday 5pm-midnight
> Friday 5pm-2am
> ...



Think they meant that Sat & Sun are the only days it's open for lunch.....the rest of the week they only do evenings.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2008)

I should check this place out. Shame they're not open in the afternoons for a coffee.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm guessing that they think there's not much point competing against Franco Manca for example - they compare badly on cost and absolute quality with the pizzas

They could try and go for a cheaper lunch meal with a cut down of the evening non-pizza options, but I can understand their reluctance to build up costs at this stage. Maybe they'll do it if it takes off more, particularly at lunchtime w/es


----------



## Winot (Oct 17, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Really - where's that from? It says on the site:
> 
> OPEN  Tuesday-Thursday 5pm-midnight
> Friday 5pm-2am
> ...



Sorry - poor drafting on my part.  "Only" in wrong place.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 21, 2008)

The Chocolate Box on Dulwich Road has closed. Sad news.


----------



## Bob (Oct 21, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> The Chocolate Box on Dulwich Road has closed. Sad news.



That's a pity. I rarely bought anything in there since it had so little and I rarely walk past when it's open, but it was sweet. 

The freehold went up for sale a year or so back - so I assume somebody bought it and is intending to build a house above it.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 21, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> The Chocolate Box on Dulwich Road has closed. Sad news.



Aw. It never was quite the same since the old guy and his harem departed though.

Is Inca stores still clinging on? It's always been a little variable with its opening hours, but more so of late. But it seems to have got a whoppingly orange 'INCA BRIXTON' sign recently, or at least changed the bulbs.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 22, 2008)

Inca Stores does indeed have a new bright red neon light, which gives it the air of something else, but he's as happy as ever. 
Chocolate Box was open ten minutes after I posted about it yesterday, think they're clearing out the stock slowly.


----------



## netbob (Oct 22, 2008)

the inside of brady's is being gutted and the windows have been re-borded up, so I'm guessing something is finally going to happen with the site.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 22, 2008)

The ex-Z Bar on Acre Lane is reopening as an allegedly Latin-themed bar with some tapas and some live music (that's Latin America, not togas and dormice) this Friday. Not sure if the site is cursed or not, because the Z Bar was always having 'licence trouble' because of its loutish punters, and most of the nearby 'upscale' bar venues (Acres anyone?) have been dying on their arses recently. Still, might be worth a look.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh, and late news, but the elders at St Judes have spent a lot of time and elbow grease repainting their windows. And the builders at the end of Railton Road at the curve by 198 Gallery are still slowly and noisily constructing some of the ugliest flats known to man.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2008)

memespring said:


> the inside of brady's is being gutted and the windows have been re-borded up, so I'm guessing something is finally going to happen with the site.


Very interesting!

*bumps brady's thread*


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 22, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> The Chocolate Box on Dulwich Road has closed. Sad news.



I saw the shutters were down yesterday evening.  Is it closed for good?  It was a friendly little shop.


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 22, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> The Chocolate Box on Dulwich Road has closed. Sad news.



gutted about this, i thought something was up as everytime i have been in for the last month to buy baccy they have had fewer and fewer ciggies in stock and then about 2 weeks ago none at all. I really liked the people who ran it, the young lad Simon was a real sweetie. 

i hope it re-opens, i really hope Inca's stays open too.


----------



## netbob (Oct 24, 2008)

this bit of freaky weirdness was parked on electric lane last night:


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 24, 2008)

The Atikins shop on Atlantic is having its guts ripped out this morning. And lots of police about on Railton for some reason, with lots of shouting going on.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 24, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> The Atikins shop on Atlantic is having its guts ripped out this morning. And lots of police about on Railton for some reason, with lots of shouting going on.



"Railton"? Railton what?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2008)

Boulevard


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah yes, sorry. "Road". Forgive me, it was early and I'd not drunk a cup of tea yet, and my ears were still smarting from the torrent of abuse a WPC was getting.


----------



## Bob (Oct 24, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Oh, and late news, but the elders at St Judes have spent a lot of time and elbow grease repainting their windows. And the builders at the end of Railton Road at the curve by 198 Gallery are still slowly and noisily constructing some of the ugliest flats known to man.



I've never got round to chatting to them - but is it the same building as the Temple of Truth? Or are they separate?

And are you sure those flats will be ugly? They look like they'll simply be a bit dull to me.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 24, 2008)

Isn't the ToT separate from the Church that's linked to St Judes. In fact, I had some old gentleman doff his cap at me the other day and ask the same question... was that you Bob?! 

As for the flats, they just seem to have messed 'em up, is it me, or did they plan windows out on to the street and then change their minds?


----------



## Bob (Oct 24, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Isn't the ToT separate from the Church that's linked to St Judes. In fact, I had some old gentleman doff his cap at me the other day and ask the same question... was that you Bob?!
> 
> As for the flats, they just seem to have messed 'em up, is it me, or did they plan windows out on to the street and then change their minds?



It wasn't me! I'm not an old gentleman! 

I'll have to look at those flats again now - I walk past most days.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2008)

Brixton College was evacuated this morning.

Someone must have been smoking in the bogs as the Fire Brigade were there


----------



## netbob (Oct 27, 2008)

looks like the cobbers on electric lane is closing or being referbed.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2008)

memespring said:


> looks like the cobbers on electric lane is closing or being referbed.


Be a shame to lose that old store.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 27, 2008)

editor said:


> Be a shame to lose that old store.



I thought they'd closed a while back ?

I certainly won't miss them, they were absolutely useless at cutting keys.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2008)

memespring said:


> looks like the cobbers on electric lane is closing or being referbed.




They were shut a couple of weeks back when I wanted shoes reheeled at 4 in the afternoon. 


Is there anywhere to get shoes reheeled in Brixton now?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just walk everywhere on tiptoes so's not to wear out your heels.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 27, 2008)

There's an old school cobbler in herne hill.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 27, 2008)

Incidentally, the chocolate box looked prety damn open when i went past on friday night.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Just walk everywhere on tiptoes so's not to wear out your heels.




It's the desire to walk on tippy toes that lands me with shoes that need reheeled so often.

Thank you, bluey. 

Usually I'd use the ones near work, anyhow.


I don't know what the chocolate box is.  Though it sounds like something I'd like.


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 27, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Incidentally, the chocolate box looked prety damn open when i went past on friday night.



yeah the guy is still debating about whether to cut his losses completely and shut it down and in the mean time poor simon is left trying to flog the last of the stock which is not that great at the minute. Apparently the owner was thinking of opening something else like a phone shop, so we are just waiting to see what is happening.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 27, 2008)

A phone shop? Couldn't he have picked a more original option, like a nail bar or fried chicken outlet?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 27, 2008)

Or a hairdressers perhaps? - we have gone from 2 hairdressers to 4 hairdressers overnight on the shops around the corner at the bottom of Tulse Hill - leading to a very quick paint touch-up at the barber's shop.


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 27, 2008)

tarannau said:


> A phone shop? Couldn't he have picked a more original option, like a nail bar or fried chicken outlet?



a nair bar, cafe and a barbers were also mentioned.  

The problem isnt that, people arent using the shop, the problem appears to be the staff who dont appear to be that reliable/honest other than simon.  I am sort of hoping that the guy will have a think about it, and realise that people always want fags/bread/milk/soft drinks and sort himself out but i am not holding out a lot of hope


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 27, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> a nair bar


Makes a change from eyebrow threading I suppose.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 28, 2008)

Car wrapped round the front of a lorry about half way up Brixton Hill causing a bit of congestion.  All traffic going through bus lanes.  Emergency services on scene.  Assuming it wasn't fatal as the police still have the road open.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 28, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Car wrapped round the front of a lorry about half way up Brixton Hill causing a bit of congestion.  All traffic going through bus lanes.  Emergency services on scene.  Assuming it wasn't fatal as the police still have the road open.



was that just across from Costcutters? drove past about nine and was an ambulance and cop car there.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 30, 2008)

Barnardo's has the entire Pat Benetar back catalogue in stock on vinyl. 

I'm beside myself.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 5, 2008)

To maintain my series of uninteresting observations - they've finally filled in the enormous crater of a pothole at the junction of Stockwell Road and Landor Road.


----------



## matt m (Nov 7, 2008)

Fake barbour jackets in Lidl on Acre Lane for 16 quid. Some £100 cheaper than the real thing. I'm now quite enjoying rocking the David Cameron look (with Dead Kennedys badge attached to left corduroy lapel of course).


----------



## pboi (Nov 7, 2008)

haha...they dont actually have the Barbour label tho right?


----------



## matt m (Nov 7, 2008)

Nah, just looked at the label and it's some company called "Lakeline British Classics". 

It's a good fit and surprisingly warm. I'll have to start walking labradors in Dulwich Park now I suppose.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 7, 2008)

Don't forget the flatcap and Boden wear for the complete Dulwich experience!


----------



## pboi (Nov 7, 2008)

totally rocking Lidl on my *cough* sick day


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2008)

Excellent, all I need is some yellow cords and I'm set


----------



## top_biller (Nov 7, 2008)

I really hope the Chocolate Box doesn't close, I use it at least 2 or 3 times a week - I can't see how there would be more demand for a phone shop in its place. I have noticed that a similar shop to Chocolate Box has opened where Next To Nothing used to be, except without the same range of products.


----------



## brix (Nov 7, 2008)

Lovely clouds over the town hall this evening


----------



## brix (Nov 8, 2008)

I've just noticed the traffic lights in the picture I posted above.  Now I don't drive, so maybe I'm missing something, but... are they supposed to look like that?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 9, 2008)

No. 


There seems to be an unofficial fireworks display going down.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 9, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> No.
> 
> 
> There seems to be an unofficial fireworks display going down.




That was some bloody big display judging by the sounds of it.  I'd only gone to bed 10 minutes earlier and was laying there thinking WTF


----------



## brix (Nov 9, 2008)

It was some selfish fuckers on the roof of Courtenay House


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 9, 2008)

It only bothers me because I can't see the fireworks anywhere, from my window.  Only hear them.


----------



## brix (Nov 9, 2008)

It bothered me because the fuckers woke me up from a lovely deep sleep.  My flatmate sleeps with earplugs in and they woke her up too.  They seemed to be letting off heavy duty explosives rather than 'normal' fireworks.  Think it was probably that arse who lives in the penthouse.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 9, 2008)

Have you found out what that building is for me yet, brix?


----------



## brix (Nov 9, 2008)

No, and I made a point of going to the top of Lyham Road the other night to have a look.  I couldn't see anything.

So, either:

a) You're seeing things

b) You witnessed an alien spacecraft landing, or summat

Can't see any other explanation


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello.....

What is up on the corner?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 9, 2008)

brix said:


> It was some selfish fuckers on the roof of Courtenay House





where's Courtenay House?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 9, 2008)

brix said:


> No, and I made a point of going to the top of Lyham Road the other night to have a look.  I couldn't see anything.
> 
> So, either:
> 
> ...



I shall look myself.  Then you'll know about it!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2008)

What was going on around the junction of Mostyn Road and Ackerman Road tonight? 

So many fire engines and a fire command unit all standing by. Police and ambulances too, but all seemed to be there 'just in case' if you get me? 


Whats going on?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 9, 2008)

It's not mentioned here yet, but might be later.....
www.london-fire.gov.uk/LatestIncidents.asp


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2008)

*kittyp*





Mrs Magpie said:


> It's not mentioned here yet, but might be later.....
> www.london-fire.gov.uk/LatestIncidents.asp



Thank you. I will check that.

There didn't appear to be any sniff of fire, so the large amount of engines must have been from something else.

Last count 6 Fire engines, a 'fire command unit' (whatever that is), 4 ambulances and a smattering of police cars.

There was no sense of panic just a *LOT* of emergency service presence to the point that it was very unnerving, even for london!
*kittyp*


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 9, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> where's Courtenay House?



New Park Road innit...the flats that were made out of old council offices opposite the greengrocers.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 9, 2008)

Badgers said:


> There didn't appear to be any sniff of fire


The whole estate is heated by an underground boiler house, hence the 'submarine'. Maybe something to do with that?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The whole estate is heated by an underground boiler house, hence the 'submarine'. Maybe something to do with that?



Quite probably something to do with this as there have been ongoing problems and a lot of work being done. It seemed to be precautionary rather than a reaction to something but was such a big turn out from the services that everyones curtains were flapping.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 10, 2008)

twisted said:


> New Park Road innit...the flats that were made out of old council offices opposite the greengrocers.



Not the first time the guy in the big penthouse at the top has acted antisocially, there were parties with live bands on the roof last summer blasting out music far beyond the sort of times that you should be.

Those sort of things you do on your country estate with your nearest neighbour 3 miles away, not in the middle of a built up area.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Not the first time the guy in the big penthouse at the top has acted antisocially, there were parties with live bands on the roof last summer blasting out music far beyond the sort of times that you should be.
> 
> Those sort of things you do on your country estate with your nearest neighbour 3 miles away, not in the middle of a built up area.


 

I've realised where Courtenay House is now.  Who would want to live in flats that look like offices.

Are they all private?  Are they all expensive?  

Maybe someone should stick a firework through some letterboxes with a note telling them it's illegal to let off fireworks after 11.00pm


----------



## ajdown (Nov 10, 2008)

Just found one flat listed online for rent there.

http://lettings.chesterton.co.uk/details.dtx?propertyid=5CCCC6BE-7A91-4144-8CC6-BA91F8E85828

£275 a week.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 10, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've realised where Courtenay House is now.  Who would want to live in flats that look like offices.
> 
> Are they all private?  Are they all expensive?




Not any more, they're not

Also, I think they had trouble selling them about three years ago. All seemed to go eventually but it was slow trade.

I think they're alright. Good offroad parking.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 10, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's not mentioned here yet, but might be later.....
> www.london-fire.gov.uk/LatestIncidents.asp



Just checked this link again.

There is stuff listed for last night but nothing to do with round here.

Any one dug up anything?

I really am baffled


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2008)

twisted said:


> Not any more, they're not
> 
> Also, I think they had trouble selling them about three years ago. All seemed to go eventually but it was slow trade.
> 
> I think they're alright. Good offroad parking.


 


£275 PW


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> £275 PW



I was talking about to buy not to rent. No ones buying so more people looking for rented acco these days.

It's two bedrooms with offstreet parking so there's more expensive places out there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2008)

twisted said:


> I was talking about to buy not to rent. No ones buying so more people looking for rented acco these days.
> 
> It's two bedrooms with offstreet parking so there's more expensive places out there.


 

why don't you buy it then


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> why don't you buy it then



I haven't as much money as you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2008)

twisted said:


> I haven't as much money as you.


 


yeah right!


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yeah right!



true. You spend all yours on inflight meals at Marks & Spencers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2008)

twisted said:


> true. You spend all yours on inflight meals at Marks & Spencers.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 11, 2008)

twisted said:


> I was talking about to buy not to rent. No ones buying so more people looking for rented acco these days.
> 
> It's two bedrooms with offstreet parking so there's more expensive places out there.



http://www.primelocation.com/uk-property-for-sale/details/id/LABH1400951

1 bedroom flat, £225,000


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2008)

ajdown said:


> http://www.primelocation.com/uk-property-for-sale/details/id/LABH1400951
> 
> 1 bedroom flat, £225,000


 

Link no worky.

Properties at the top of the hill/streatham are down to 120k for a 1 bed and less than 200k for some 2 beds.

Some really nice 2 beds for 230k atm, I'm waiting for March 'ish time.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 11, 2008)

Worked for me *shrug* anyway its 1 bedroom and £225k. Can only just afford to rent, can't get a mortage, won't "share" with strangers... what are people supposed to do over something as basic a human need as a home?

"A wonderful opportunity to acquire a beautifully presented one bedroom apartment with a balcony situated on the first floor of a contemporary development. The flat offers generous natural light as well as open plan living and comes with on off street parking space.

A wonderful opportunity to acquire a beautifully presented one bedroom apartment with a balcony situated on the first floor of a contemporary development. The flat offers generous natural light as well as open plan living and comes with on off street parking space. The building itself is presented in excellent condition and has fully maintained service lifts as well as pristine communal hallways. This property comes to the market chain free and with a long lease. "


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2008)

But.. as said.. you can get 1 beds a fuckton cheaper than that.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 11, 2008)

Absolutely... I'm hoping to move out of London, and can find a detached 5 bedroom house with garage and land for the price of that poxy little flat off New Park Road.

Very nice 2 bed bungalow for £115,000 showing up in the area I want to be in, unfortunately getting a mortgage isn't easy these days either.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2008)

NPR is where I am looking at buying 

There are some decent flats up there going at a reasonable price right now, sure to get cheaper.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 12, 2008)

Some excitement at the top of the hill outside Sainsburys, 2 police cars and an ambulance in attendance, what looked like a body lying on the pavement (with a wheeled trolley) but nobody seemingly in any apparent hurry to do anything.  I couldn't get any more info as it was just past Sainsburys, rather than in my direction, and it seemed a bit tasteless to walk up and find out what was going on.

Hopefully someone else will


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 13, 2008)

Having removed the covered bus stops in Brixton Town Centre in an attempt to stop the drug dealers using them, I noticed that they are now installing new ones as part of the works taking place


----------



## top_biller (Nov 13, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> Having removed the covered bus stops in Brixton Town Centre in an attempt to stop the drug dealers using them, I noticed that they are now installing new ones as part of the works taking place



I thought the same thing last night as I walked past. The only possible difference will be a slightly louder whistle to reach the other side of the extended pavement.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> Having removed the covered bus stops in Brixton Town Centre in an attempt to stop the drug dealers using them, I noticed that they are now installing new ones as part of the works taking place


 


are they?  What about those holes in the road?  What are they for and when ar they going to fill them up?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> are they?  What about those holes in the road?  What are they for and when ar they going to fill them up?



I think the holes are for new stormwater drainage thingies, by the look of it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I think the holes are for new stormwater drainage thingies, by the look of it.


 

I wondered that, and better drainage in Brixton centre itself is definitely something that's needed considering the amount of times there's been flooding there.

However, moving on, I'm slightly disturbed by the new paving.  Some of it is absolutely shite and it's not going to be long at all before someone trips over this new badly laid paving


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2008)

I know what you mean. Lots of little 30mm slivers of slab where they should have split the larger slab next to it. Sloppy work.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I know what you mean. Lots of little 30mm slivers of slab where they should have split the larger slab next to it. Sloppy work.


 

Yeah, there's one after you cross the crossing to go into the tube.  That is *not *going to last, but there's more like that, that's just one of the most noticeable

What's more, I hope when they've finished the high street they'll actually do the pavement outside Windrush Square because that's a nightmare as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I know what you mean. Lots of little 30mm slivers of slab where they should have split the larger slab next to it. Sloppy work.


 

I've also been curious for months as to whether the new central reservation is meant to be wonky.  Seems dangerous to me that you can't walk on a level surface in the middle of the road


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2008)

Well it's not designed for walking on, but the fact you can see the bottom edge of the kerbstones suggests to me that the whole road is going to be resurfaced, so raising it up 75mm or so.

Windrush Sq and Brixton Oval are going to be completely remodelled in the next Phase of works (along with the road junction with Acre Lane, Brixton Hill, Effra Road and Coldharbour)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Well it's not designed for walking on, but the fact you can see the bottom edge of the kerbstones suggests to me that the whole road is going to be resurfaced, so raising it up 75mm or so.
> 
> Windrush Sq and Brixton Oval are going to be completely remodelled in the next Phase of works (along with the road junction with Acre Lane, Brixton Hill, Effra Road and Coldharbour)


 

I mean the bricks themselves in the central reservation are sloping.  Maybe it's so it doesn't get flooded 

Take a walk up it from the MacDonalds end to the tube and you'll see how it slopes down on the right-hand side


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I mean the bricks themselves in the central reservation are sloping.  Maybe it's so it doesn't get flooded
> 
> Take a walk up it from the MacDonalds end to the tube and you'll see how it slopes down on the right-hand side



It's true. You can sort of see it here:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2008)

teuchter said:


> It's true. You can sort of see it here:


 


Excellent!  Where did you get that?

I'm sometimes I feel pissed and then realise it's the pavements.  I think it's dangerous - puts you off balance


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 13, 2008)

The paving slabs that have already been fitted (outside the tube station) already look worn and tatty. None of it's level either, they are large piecs if tarmac that I'm assuming are temporary covers that can be dug up easily but it's seems they start one bit and then move on before its finished. Can't wait till the bus stops move back either, its a flipping nightmare to walk towards Effra road


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess the road has an existing slope and they don't want the carriageways to deal with it (drainage reasons? better for drivers?)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> Can't wait till the bus stops move back either, its a flipping nightmare to walk towards Effra road


 

Yes, my leg's buckled a few times on paving slabs that have jumped up when I've stood on them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I guess the road has an existing slope and they don't want the carriageways to deal with it (drainage reasons? better for drivers?)


 

I did suggest drainage (sort of) in previous post, however, they dug that whole area up so surely they could have levelled it?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> its a flipping nightmare to walk towards Effra road



I would term it as more of an "inconvenience" myself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I would term it as more of an "inconvenience" myself.


 

Nope, it's a pain in the arse, having to dodge so many people in such a tight space, cross the roads without getting run over and try to avoid the dodgy paving stones that aren't obviously dodgy until you step on the corner of one of them


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I guess the road has an existing slope and they don't want the carriageways to deal with it (drainage reasons? better for drivers?)



But the two carriageways meet at the traffic lights bit, and they obviously have to be level with each other at the point, so it's a bit weird.


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 13, 2008)

It's only an issue because I have to walk through the bus queues, I'm not actually catching a bus and its all the bus queues squeezed into one small area.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nope, it's a pain in the arse, having to dodge so many people in such a tight space, cross the roads without getting run over and try to avoid the dodgy paving stones that aren't obviously dodgy until you step on the corner of one of them



You can always catch a 2 or a 3 or something from outside the tube, travel one stop and get off right next to the temporary stop.

Although the other day I cleverly got on a 35 in an attempt to do this and then enjoyed a nice trip right round St Matthews and back down to Acre Lane and then had to walk further than I would have if I'd just walked in the first place. I nearly advised a confused tourist to do the same. That would have been awkward.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2008)

teuchter said:


> You can always catch a 2 or a 3 or something from outside the tube, travel one stop and get off right next to the temporary stop.
> 
> Although the other day I cleverly got on a 35 in an attempt to do this and then enjoyed a nice trip right round St Matthews and back down to Acre Lane and then had to walk further than I would have if I'd just walked in the first place. I nearly advised a confused tourist to do the same. That would have been awkward.


 

If I've got shopping I go to the stop by the police station as it's too much hassle getting through crowds with armfuls of bags.

I've seen plenty of young, apparently fit people getting off one stop later though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2008)

teuchter said:


> But the two carriageways meet at the traffic lights bit, and they obviously have to be level with each other at the point, so it's a bit weird.


 


Exactly

*eagerly awaits Crispy's explanation*


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've seen plenty of young, apparently fit people getting off one stop later though



If they are fit, they don't need to worry about being lazy. It's the unfit people who need to be walking more.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2008)

I think the only expanation left is "shit contractors"


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 13, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> Having removed the covered bus stops in Brixton Town Centre in an attempt to stop the drug dealers using them, I noticed that they are now installing new ones as part of the works taking place





top_biller said:


> I thought the same thing last night as I walked past. The only possible difference will be a slightly louder whistle to reach the other side of the extended pavement.



And me!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I think the only expanation left is "shit contractors"


 


Well looking at those little slices of paving stones that they've cut out to fill in gaps - that's probably the best explanation


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 13, 2008)

teuchter said:


> You can always catch a 2 or a 3 or something from outside the tube, travel one stop and get off right next to the temporary stop.
> 
> Although the other day I cleverly got on a 35 in an attempt to do this and then enjoyed a nice trip right round St Matthews and back down to Acre Lane and then had to walk further than I would have if I'd just walked in the first place. I nearly advised a confused tourist to do the same. That would have been awkward.



 

Serves you right for being lazy - fit, unfit, or otherwise.  I've been walking up Brixton Hill most nights.   *polishes halo*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Serves you right for being lazy - fit, unfit, or otherwise. I've been walking up Brixton Hill most nights. *polishes halo*


 















*makes note to leave trail of banana skins on way home from work*


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 14, 2008)

Brixton Bus Stop Update:
Noticed that they are putting a huge new stop in the middle of the pavement outside Woolies. What's interesting is that it faces the opposite way than previously, so the back faces the shop not the road. Its like a barrier between waiting for a bus and walking through. Sorry if that doesn't make sense but didn't have time to take a picture.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2008)

If it means the whole pavement stops being the bus stop, that's good.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 14, 2008)

The ex Vincent Atkins premises are turning into something else today, new windows and all being put in. Has anyone been to St Francis yet?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2008)

AHA! I went tonight with my mum - the toughest customer in the world.  She left happy - mainly because a pizza, starter and bottle of wine turned out to be cheaper than Pizza Express. So we had a bottle each!

Personally I rather thought the front of house, Italian guy was good at his job.  Especially good at charming women!

Apparently they lost their chef 3 days ago.  Nevertheless our food was yum and surprisingly good value.  We left at just the right time though - the cocktail crowd arrived at around 9pm, the music volume went up and the personal attention from our Italian Stalion disappeared.  I accompanied my mum to her way home and went to the pub.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 16, 2008)

They're doing a special promotion, no purchase necessary, giving away a 'razor sharp vegetable slicer' in the big Tesco at Brixton at the moment.  

They are doing it about every 30 minutes, got the call to the booth as I was in the checkout so I didn't get one, but there was a scrum there, some trolley rage, and two women almost coming to blows because someone apparently pushed in - even though it was an unlimited supply of giveaways and everyone got one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2008)

In Brixton yesterday morning, I saw a little girl ask a man, who was sat down on a bench clutching a can of Spesh, 'are you an alcoholic?' He said 'Yes dear'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> Brixton Bus Stop Update:
> Noticed that they are putting a huge new stop in the middle of the pavement outside Woolies. What's interesting is that it faces the opposite way than previously, so the back faces the shop not the road. Its like a barrier between waiting for a bus and walking through. Sorry if that doesn't make sense but didn't have time to take a picture.




oh, I saw that on Friday.  All glass.  Obviously toughened, but I do still wonder how long it'll last before it's smashed/defaced 

Are the other stops getting shelters as well?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh, and The Telegraph seems to have transformed into a poncy multi-level bar whose name I forget - anyone been?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Oh, and The Telegraph seems to have transformed into a poncy multi-level bar whose name I forget - anyone been?





No, but been watching the refurb for months.  Didn't know it had re-opened.

Did you bother going to the new restaurant next door?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2008)

I didn't know there was a restaurant next door? Maybe that's what I saw when I passed it on the bus


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I didn't know there was a restaurant next door? Maybe that's what I saw when I passed it on the bus






I think that's probably what you saw.  It's what used to be Ellis's, the hardware shop  It's called Iroko now and it has a really shite website 

http://www.irokobar.com/

In fact, it looks just the place for a snappy little dresser like you


----------



## teuchter (Nov 16, 2008)

I think they need to sack the translator.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2008)

That's the place - looks horrendous - I prefer old men's pubs


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 16, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I didn't know there was a restaurant next door? Maybe that's what I saw when I passed it on the bus



The Telegraph itself was definitely open last night. They seemed to be painting it in the afternoon and there were people there at 1am...loads of blingmobiles parked on the hill.


----------



## honto (Nov 16, 2008)

I had a nosey at Iroko on the way past today - no menu outside, but there is a sign saying 'no hoods or trainers', which pretty much rules me out...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2008)

twisted said:


> The Telegraph itself was definitely open last night. They seemed to be painting it in the afternoon and there were people there at 1am...loads of blingmobiles parked on the hill.





Maybe it was their opening party?


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 17, 2008)

ajdown said:


> They're doing a special promotion, no purchase necessary, giving away a 'razor sharp vegetable slicer' in the big Tesco at Brixton at the moment.
> 
> They are doing it about every 30 minutes, got the call to the booth as I was in the checkout so I didn't get one, but there was a scrum there, some trolley rage, and two women almost coming to blows because someone apparently pushed in - even though it was an unlimited supply of giveaways and everyone got one.



I heard that too, but at the time was wondering how sensitive it was to be advertising free knives. Then I queued up for ages to buy my one item and got told off by a mother for swearing under my breath. And thankyou GaijinGirl, I'll pop into St Francis after your review!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 18, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> I heard that too, but at the time was wondering how sensitive it was to be advertising free knives. Then I queued up for ages to buy my one item and got told off by a mother for swearing under my breath. And thankyou GaijinGirl, I'll pop into St Francis after your review!


 

Are they giving them away to kids as well?


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 18, 2008)

No idea, but I imagine not. It was too dangerous to wander down the aisle as they demonstrated their patent ever-sharp kitchen appliances. Felt like something out of Phoenix Nights


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2008)

Tesco are planning to triple their floorspace, according to the Green Party.


----------



## Bob (Nov 19, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Tesco are planning to triple their floorspace, according to the Green Party.



Presumably they can do that by either a) taking over some of the carpark or b) building upwards?

Neither sound too bad to me actually.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2008)

Bob said:


> Presumably they can do that by either a) taking over some of the carpark or b) building upwards?
> 
> Neither sound too bad to me actually.


Market traders might not agree with you


----------



## tarannau (Nov 19, 2008)

Nah, apparently Tescos and Lambeth Council have been in 'secret' talks about the possibility of Tesco taking over neighbouring council land and expanding that way.

They can fuck off frankly. Brixton's in a fairly decent balanced state - it doesn't need a larger supermarket sucking trade to the wasteland of Acre Land.


----------



## Bob (Nov 19, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Market traders might not agree with you



I'm not sure that there's a huge amount of competition between the market and Tescos. Still I virtually never use the Tescos in Brixton.

Tarranau - where's the land? There's no obvious big chunk of land nearby is there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2008)

Bob said:


> I'm not sure that there's a huge amount of competition between the market and Tescos. Still I virtually never use the Tescos in Brixton.
> 
> Tarranau - where's the land? There's no obvious big chunk of land nearby is there?



There's a big chunk next to it on Acre Lane.
And I'd use the market more if Tesco wasn't there for sure


----------



## tarannau (Nov 19, 2008)

<wags finger disapprovingly>

Nice mushrooms and pumpkins down the market today. And some fennel from O Talho. Just got to look


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2008)

Shame I'm at work!


----------



## tarannau (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not, but it's possible to go on your way to work quite often. From 7, possibly 7.30 these days onwards

Only not Wild Caper it seems. Bastards hadn't even opened by 10am the other morning, scuppering my plans for a baguette and a big bag of Monmouth for a mate. Had to resort to Rosie's for coffee instead and go breadless.

I could understand it if the place was open long hours, but it's closed on Sundays and runs down from early afternoon most days. Lazy scoundrels.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2008)

It'd be much more convenient if they were open till at least 1830. I tend to do quite a bit of shopping after work (despite best efforts to stock up on weekends)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I'm not, but it's possible to go on your way to work quite often. From 7, possibly 7.30 these days onwards
> 
> Only not Wild Caper it seems. Bastards hadn't even opened by 10am the other morning, scuppering my plans for a baguette and a big bag of Monmouth for a mate. Had to resort to Rosie's for coffee instead and go breadless.
> 
> I could understand it if the place was open long hours, but it's closed on Sundays and runs down from early afternoon most days. Lazy scoundrels.



I need to get panniers


----------



## tarannau (Nov 19, 2008)

There are a fair few decent places still open at that time. Not least Wing Tai, O Talho, the Portuguese deli and a few other nearby shops. Enough to pick up emergency veggies imo.


----------



## pboi (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone know if you can buy Khat in Brixton?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

Is that the head cloth worn by the nobility of Ancient Egypt?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 19, 2008)

tarannau said:


> the wasteland of Acre Land.



You're such a grouch, tarannau.  What on earth is wrong with Acre Lane? 



tarannau said:


> <wags finger disapprovingly>
> 
> Nice mushrooms and pumpkins down the market today. And some fennel from O Talho. Just got to look




I couldn't get a breadfruit there on Sunday for love nor money.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 19, 2008)

You certainly could in Streatham, but I haven't seen it in Brixton for some time. Can't say I've been looking though


----------



## tarannau (Nov 19, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> You're such a grouch, tarannau.  What on earth is wrong with Acre Lane?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you walk down Atlantic Road. There were some fine breadfruit  specimens in the shops near Beach Bar or whatever T&G's called now.

Acre Lane suffers from Streatham High Road syndrome really - it's a road on the way to somewhere, not an integral part of Brixton town centre. Rather not have more people drawn to the hinterland of industrial premises, a big supermarket and a tile warehouse when there's a nearby high st to support


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 19, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Did you walk down Atlantic Road. There were some fine breadfruit  specimens in the shops near Beach Bar or whatever T&G's called now.
> 
> Acre Lane suffers from Streatham High Road syndrome really - it's a road on the way to somewhere, not an integral part of Brixton town centre. Rather not have more people drawn to the hinterland of industrial premises, a big supermarket and a tile warehouse when there's a nearby high st to support



Oh, I got some the other week no bother.  I'll confess I didn't look very far.  I already had a pile of root veg for roasting so it wasn't 'needed'. 

Plus I find breadfruit is best enjoyed when someone else cooks it.  My efforts are patchy.


----------



## pboi (Nov 19, 2008)

Somali plant, not illegal yet. Like Amphetamine ... but more organic


----------



## tarannau (Nov 19, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Oh, I got some the other week no bother.  I'll confess I didn't look very far.  I already had a pile of root veg for roasting so it wasn't 'needed'.
> 
> Plus I find breadfruit is best enjoyed when someone else cooks it.  My efforts are patchy.



It's something I rarely cook tbh. I like it, but smothered in butter. I could eat most things smothered in butter - it's not as though I need encouragement or further butter overload opportunities.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 19, 2008)

pboi said:


> Somali plant, not illegal yet. Like Amphetamine ... but more organic



And it's not meant to keep particularly well.

You can buy fresh khat plants from various nurseries, Jekka's herb farm amogst them...


----------



## pboi (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool. Never tried it before, just fancy something different for thoe cold Xmas days!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 19, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Tesco are planning to triple their floorspace, according to the Green Party.



There's been a number of threads about this before - including this one:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=246474&highlight=Porden+Road

not sure what the current state of play is - I heard something about building upwards.


----------



## newbie (Nov 19, 2008)

can anyone recommend a chiropodist locally please.  How much do they cost?


----------



## ajdown (Nov 20, 2008)

The Brixton webcam (http://87.194.32.232:800/cam1.htm) has moved, it was pointing at Boots and the market, it's now pointing at the new bus stop outside Woolworths and Oregano Dealer Corner.


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 20, 2008)

Today is the last day that the Victoria line shuts early. Hurrah!
Apparently, apart from the odd weekend closure next year, there is no need to shut the line down in the evenings again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> there is no need to shut the line down in the evenings again.


 

Until next time


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 20, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> Today is the last day that the Victoria line shuts early. Hurrah!
> Apparently, apart from the odd weekend closure next year, there is no need to shut the line down in the evenings again.



And there was rejoicing all through the land!


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 20, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Until next time



Shouldn't that be  rather than


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> Shouldn't that be  rather than


 

No,there comes a time in your life when you just accept that Brixton will never be finished - whether it's the tube, roadworks, pavements etc.  You should have learnt to accept this watching the farce that was the middle escalator and the lift


----------



## ajdown (Nov 20, 2008)

I got home anad turned a lightbulb on, and it popped.  I only have a 40w in the cupboard so I'll have to make do until I can get a proper one next time I go shopping.

Harder and harder to find 'real' lightbulbs these days, and the "low energy" things don't do an equivalent of a 100w bulb yet, or at least I haven't seen one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2008)

^^^^
winner of most mundane post on U75 ever!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2008)

Well you haven't been looking very hard. You want a 20W CFL for comparable output.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 20, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> ^^^^
> winner of most mundane post on U75 ever!



You new round here?  

Isn't a death (even if it only a lightbulb) notable?


----------



## ajdown (Nov 20, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Well you haven't been looking very hard. You want a 20W CFL for comparable output.



Didn't see them in Sainsburys last time I looked, it's only 15w ones in the bin by the sandwich fridge.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they have them in poundland.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2008)

woolies should do. tesco too.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 20, 2008)

They're all over the fucking place but shopkeepers hide them from ajdown just to keep him a miserable cunt and try to get him to move out of an area he despises so much


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 20, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No,there comes a time in your life when you just accept that Brixton will never be finished



Classic observation!

On several levels.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 20, 2008)

Kanda said:


> They're all over the fucking place but shopkeepers hide them from ajdown just to keep him a miserable cunt and try to get him to move out of an area he despises so much



No, I just haven't needed to buy light bulbs for a while.  I had some in stock, and you know how it goes when several blow in the space of a week or 2 and you realise you need to get some ... then you can't find the ones you want.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 20, 2008)

Nah, you're just looking in the wrong places.

They're in the same aisle as the halal meat section, just past the mp3 playing mobile phone display...


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't use them, I discovered after spending a small fortune on them only to watch them blow in seconds.  

Something to do with dimmer switches, apparently.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 20, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> I can't use them, I discovered after spending a small fortune on them only to watch them blow in seconds.
> 
> Something to do with dimmer switches, apparently.



I think you can get special ones that work with dimmer switches these days.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 20, 2008)

ajdown said:


> No, I just haven't needed to buy light bulbs for a while.  I had some in stock, and you know how it goes when several blow in the space of a week or 2 and you realise you need to get some ... then you can't find the ones you want.



Buy them on the internet. Then you won't even have to leave the house.

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=lightbulbs&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 20, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I think you can get special ones that work with dimmer switches these days.




Well I haven't noticed any. 


*joins ajdown in the grouchy corner*


----------



## ajdown (Nov 20, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> *joins ajdown in the grouchy corner*



Want some juice? *shuffles over on beanbag*


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 20, 2008)

Um, okay.  

This doesn't make us friends.  You're still very wrong indeed. 

Thank you for the juice.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 20, 2008)

Need a refill yet?  Or a ribena?  I think I have some vimto as well.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 20, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Nah, you're just looking in the wrong places.
> 
> They're in the same aisle as the halal meat section, just past the mp3 playing mobile phone display...



Quite close to the tofu and the nappies...


----------



## Bob (Nov 24, 2008)

The new speed hump on the corner of Leeson & Railton roads isn't high enough to actually slow down cars.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 24, 2008)

And no one seems to understand that just cos its a raised bit of road, it doesn't give *everyone *permission to go first. I've seen three near misses already. Are they going to paint a white give way line on Leeson Road? 

Lambeth seem to be determined to fill in more potholes - the craters outside Brixton Cycles are starting to be filled in.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 24, 2008)

the new safe corners at the junction of shakespeare and railton haven't had much effect either.  someone managed to go into the bollard at speed the other day.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2008)

Let's hope it dented their car up good'n'proper.


----------



## Bob (Nov 24, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> And no one seems to understand that just cos its a raised bit of road, it doesn't give *everyone *permission to go first. I've seen three near misses already. Are they going to paint a white give way line on Leeson Road?
> 
> Lambeth seem to be determined to fill in more potholes - the craters outside Brixton Cycles are starting to be filled in.



Would Stockwell road be Lambeth or TFL?

TFL's current record is dire - almost my whole commute (by bike) is on badly maintained TFL roads. Brixton road & Borough High Street are particularly bad.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 24, 2008)

Stockwell Road: TFL I guess, as its on a major bus route. At least they've started fixing it, but there's still more towards the YMCA end that push you out of the bus lane and into the traffic. 

And I've given up riding on Borough High St.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 24, 2008)

*argy bargy on the number 3*

Coming home early today, I witnessed the most amazingly depressing kerfuffle on the number 3.  I was sat upstairs, when at Brixton, apparently 2 pushchairs and then a wheelchair got on.  There wasn't much room downstairs, which apparently led to arguments as to whether the wheelchair user could get on.  There was plenty of room upstairs though, but no one came up to make room downstairs until someone shouted that there was room and then a few people came up.  Some old bloke got all excited and shouted "fight fight!" like a 15 year old in a playground.  Bus stopped again at the stop on Effra Rd where I heard shouting downstairs.  I went to get off to walk the last 3 stops and was greeted by a woman fighting with the wheelchair user.  There were still seats upstairs but no one bothered going up to make some room downstairs.  I got off the bus in disgust, shouting at everyone, calling them "fucking selfish".

It was extremely depressing, the selfishness of people, not bothering to move down the bus or go upstairs.  I hate this city sometimes.


----------



## Winot (Nov 25, 2008)

Blagsta said:


> Coming home early today, I witnessed the most amazingly depressing kerfuffle on the number 3.  I was sat upstairs, when at Brixton, apparently 2 pushchairs and then a wheelchair got on.  There wasn't much room downstairs, which apparently led to arguments as to whether the wheelchair user could get on.  There was plenty of room upstairs though, but no one came up to make room downstairs until someone shouted that there was room and then a few people came up.  Some old bloke got all excited and shouted "fight fight!" like a 15 year old in a playground.  Bus stopped again at the stop on Effra Rd where I heard shouting downstairs.  I went to get off to walk the last 3 stops and was greeted by a woman fighting with the wheelchair user.  There were still seats upstairs but no one bothered going up to make some room downstairs.  I got off the bus in disgust, shouting at everyone, calling them "fucking selfish".
> 
> It was extremely depressing, the selfishness of people, not bothering to move down the bus or go upstairs.  I hate this city sometimes.



I wonder if it was Zoe Williams.


----------



## Bob (Nov 25, 2008)

Railton road is closed between Spenser (I think) and Milton roads so that the Shakespeare road speed table can be put in. 

All of the new speed tables look worryingly as if they're too shallow to slow people down.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 25, 2008)

And the closure made Railton Road great last night, quiet and for some reason lots more people around. Shame they can't do it all the time!


----------



## Bob (Nov 25, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> And the closure made Railton Road great last night, quiet and for some reason lots more people around. Shame they can't do it all the time!



I thought that too. Maybe we should campaign for a permanent road closure with a lane for bicycles and buses.


----------



## Pieface (Nov 25, 2008)

Blagsta said:


> It was extremely depressing, the selfishness of people, not bothering to move down the bus or go upstairs.  I hate this city sometimes.



it's bizarre isn't it?  I think some folk must enjoy being rammed in together downstairs, trying not to fall over or look at each other.  

Thing is, if you ask people - they'll shift for you.  It just doesn't occur to them to move


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2008)

Blagsta said:


> Coming home early today, I witnessed the most amazingly depressing kerfuffle on the number 3. I was sat upstairs, when at Brixton, apparently 2 pushchairs and then a wheelchair got on. There wasn't much room downstairs, which apparently led to arguments as to whether the wheelchair user could get on. There was plenty of room upstairs though, but no one came up to make room downstairs until someone shouted that there was room and then a few people came up. Some old bloke got all excited and shouted "fight fight!" like a 15 year old in a playground. Bus stopped again at the stop on Effra Rd where I heard shouting downstairs. I went to get off to walk the last 3 stops and was greeted by a woman fighting with the wheelchair user. There were still seats upstairs but no one bothered going up to make some room downstairs. I got off the bus in disgust, shouting at everyone, calling them "fucking selfish".
> 
> It was extremely depressing, the selfishness of people, not bothering to move down the bus or go upstairs. I hate this city sometimes.


 

Disgusting behaviour.  The amount of times my b/f gets on the bus and gets off cursing all the people sitting in the disabled/elderly seats.  I've told him to wave his walking stick at them


----------



## malice (Nov 28, 2008)

Anyone know who played the academy last night? I got off the tube just after 11 and there were hundreds of teenage girls leaving brixton - who'd clearly never even been on the tube before, some even accompanied by their mums. Quite a few had matching pink scarves, but I couldn't see the band name


----------



## ethel (Nov 28, 2008)

scouting for girls


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2008)

Scouting For Girls :yuck:


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 28, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Scouting For Girls :yuck:



I know someone whose cousin is in that band. He went to see them at Hammersmith this week and said the screaming girls were driving him insane. Why do teenage girls get obsessed with really mediocre bands?


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 28, 2008)

PieEye said:


> it's bizarre isn't it? I think some folk must enjoy being rammed in together downstairs, trying not to fall over or look at each other.
> 
> Thing is, if you ask people - they'll shift for you. It just doesn't occur to them to move


 

It's because the average human being is a fuck-brained, empty headed clone with less neural activity than a walrus.


----------



## Bob (Nov 28, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> It's because the average human being is a fuck-brained, empty headed clone with less neural activity than a walrus.



Are you better or worse than average?


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 28, 2008)

Dunno really, hard to tell from this distance.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 28, 2008)

I think it's interesting how those with prams have adopted the wheelchair space on the bus as their own, and never give a single thought to how us plain old pedestrians are supposed to move up and down the aisles.

Had to fold your pushchair up when my kid was little - which was never that much of a hardship tbh.


----------



## Winot (Nov 28, 2008)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think it's interesting how those with prams have adopted the wheelchair space on the bus as their own, and never give a single thought to how us plain old pedestrians are supposed to move up and down the aisles.



The 'wheelchair space' as you call it is actually for buggies as well:



> Low-floor buses are designed to allow buggies to remain unfolded in the wheelchair space, since this is the oly place in which they can travel safely. If somene in a wheelchair wishes to board, and the wheelchair space is occupied by standing passengers or buggies, standing passengers will be asked to make room lease make sure that buggies are safely positioned within the designated area. Unfolded buggies cannot travel in the gangway.



(from TFL website)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 29, 2008)

Winot said:


> The 'wheelchair space' as you call it is actually for buggies as well:
> 
> 
> 
> (from TFL website)



It is a wheelchair space with signage to say so (push chairs allowed or not!) - and I'm not against push chairs being there, just against the way in which (lots of, not all) people with push chairs appear to dispense with manners the moment they board a bus with one, and act as if they have the god given right to plonk themselves slap bang in the middle of the bus, getting in the way of people trying to get off.

I only use buses and weekly witness the stupid petty pushing and shoving of pram users, usually with each other, and have also witnessed some scathing insults being thrown between mums battling for their little bit of space for their kids on wheels.

I appreciate that folding up a buggy is a pain in the arse, and the space now on buses is useful for parents to park up, and saves time etc, but I believe it is abused and many parents use their push chairs like battering rams (..and yes I also witness how people push infront of push chairs and ignore parents trying to get their kids on the bus...and that I think that's fucking rude too).

..actually, in Brixton, where buses are concerned, all manners seem to go out the window, it's not just parents with push chairs.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2008)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ..actually, in Brixton, where buses are concerned, all manners seem to go out the window, it's not just parents with push chairs.



Last night I was giving directions over the phone to an out-of-towner trying to tell them the best way from the tube to Blenheim Gardens. He had a guitar and some luggage and sounded a bit daunted by the walk up the hill but i assured him that it would be more convenient than a little ruck at the bus stop.

Actually this should be on that Brixton is Cool thread with the conclusion that:
Brixton is cool cos it makes you walk rather than get a bus for a few stops.


----------



## Winot (Nov 30, 2008)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ..actually, in Brixton, where buses are concerned, all manners seem to go out the window, it's not just parents with push chairs.



Well you seem to have talked yourself round to a conclusion I can agree with...


----------



## netbob (Dec 1, 2008)

Some new sculptures planned for Somerleyton Road:

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/publ...lication_detailview.aspx?caseno=K9T9AKBO0AY00


----------



## Bob (Dec 1, 2008)

memespring said:


> Some new sculptures planned for Somerleyton Road:
> 
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/publ...lication_detailview.aspx?caseno=K9T9AKBO0AY00



The photos make them look fairly dull eggs:
http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00226635.pdf


----------



## netbob (Dec 1, 2008)

they really didnt try very hard with that mockup did they


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like a cheap poster for Easter eggs


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2008)

lame, and so going to be covered in graffiti


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2008)

Like painting an egg for easter?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2008)

hmm, you have a point


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2008)

Came out of Plan B at 5am on Sunday morning and they were working on the road opposite the Tube. Come by this afternoon and it STILL isn't finished!! How much longer is it going to take them???


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2008)

They don't touch it all week - it's like a part time project.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 1, 2008)

There seems to be a Very Small Funfair set up in front of the Library. It consists of two very small merry-go-round type things and a burger van. It looked like they were setting up a microphone as well. What's that all about then?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2008)

teuchter said:


> There seems to be a Very Small Funfair set up in front of the Library. It consists of two very small merry-go-round type things and a burger van. It looked like they were setting up a microphone as well. What's that all about then?



Gary Glitter's cum-back tour?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 1, 2008)

About half an hour ago a Winterval opentop bus and lorry went down brixton hill.

They seemed very happy and jolly.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 1, 2008)

Perhaps they are going to turn on brixton's winterval lights tonight.


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 1, 2008)

Oi!   None of your "political correctness gone mad jokes" around here 

That was the official *Christmas all over Lambeth* lights switch on bus on its way back from Streatham - the last of six town centre stops.

The Brixton festivities were earlier in the evening outside the Library.   Santa arrived with the Mayor on time at 5.30.

A big heads up to the teachers and kids of Hillmead Primary for turning out with drummers, choir and guitar ensemble at ridiculously short notice when the council suddenly realised about three weeks ago it needed to do something about the Christmas Lights switch on.

Edited to add: And another big heads up to Vauxhall City Farm for Santa's farmyard truck (though I don't know how that enormous fibreglass cow would have coped with getting down chimneys!)


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 1, 2008)

I thought the bus and the lorry looked great.   Made me smile.


----------



## snackhead (Dec 1, 2008)

I got there near the end as the kids' cute chanting switched from "thank you mayor" "thank you elves" and "thank you Santa" to "please save our building"


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 1, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I got there near the end as the kids' cute chanting switched from "thank you mayor" "thank you elves" and "thank you Santa" to "please save our building"



Yes, the MC went "off message".   

It says a lot for the lack of political nous of people involved with some of those projects that only now - nine months after the chaos of the LDA's management of Cowley Studios were brought to light by the Lee Jasper affair in the Standard - that they are starting to lobby anyone


----------



## ash (Dec 2, 2008)

spent an hour in the freezing cold waiting for 'santa' with my four year old.  He was a bit of a sad sight, and totally uncommunicative.  I would be scared of the thought of him coming into my bedroom Xmas morning.  I feel a bit let down for my daughter who wanted to know why Father Xmas did not sing or shake her hand.  When we got home she said -  what was father Xmas doing (I think she meant what was the point of that).   I think I will tell he that Father Xmas was busy and sent a rather inexperienced helper!!
Loved the bus but what was the cow thing all a about!!?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2008)

ash said:


> Loved the bus but what was the cow thing all a about!!?



Was the lorry a manger?  


Was it a real cow?  I only saw it for a second and now i can't remember.


----------



## ash (Dec 2, 2008)

Not sure but there was an enormous fibre glass cow on the father Xmas float?? Wierd!!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2008)

That would be it.  

And why not!


----------



## Pip (Dec 2, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Came out of Plan B at 5am on Sunday morning and they were working on the road opposite the Tube. Come by this afternoon and it STILL isn't finished!! How much longer is it going to take them???



Looooool you go to plan b!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2008)

Pip said:


> Looooool you go to plan b!




Maybe he's fucked up drug boy? !


----------



## ash (Dec 2, 2008)

OMG I remember reading that post if he is FUDB I would like to meet!!


----------



## Pip (Dec 2, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe he's fucked up drug boy? !





Swoon!


----------



## Bob (Dec 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I got there near the end as the kids' cute chanting switched from "thank you mayor" "thank you elves" and "thank you Santa" to "please save our building"



What's the full story that connects the kids to the LDA Building? Is it the dance organisation?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 2, 2008)

Pip said:


> Looooool you go to plan b!



Why's that funny? 

I just went down to see Basement Jaxx for my flatmates birthday.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2008)

Where is Baan Thai, and what like is it?  Apparently it's on Coldharbour Lane but I've never noticed it. Is it further down?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Where is Baan Thai, and what like is it? Apparently it's on Coldharbour Lane but I've never noticed it. Is it further down?


 


On way to hospital I think 

Although I could just be thinking of the Vietnamese place whose name I can't remember (Cinnamon Tree, Lemon Tree?)


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2008)

What hospital? 

Kings?  That's bloody miles away and doesn't count as Brixton. 


I've been duped.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

No, it's almost next to the Dogstar


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Why's that funny?
> 
> I just went down to see Basement Jaxx for my flatmates birthday.



I used to like Plan B, about 4 or 5 years ago.

Then it went all shiny Clapham people and crap RnB masquerading as "hip-hop".

Or maybe I got old or something.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 2, 2008)

Baan Thai's pretty much next to the chicken shop near to the Dogstar (Chicken Cottage?)

It's pretty rubbish fwiw - lots of pastes and too much sugar. The Thai food in the Hootahob's better and cheaper if anything, particularly the curries.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> What hospital?
> 
> Kings? That's bloody miles away and doesn't count as Brixton.
> 
> ...


 


Well don't worry, I was wrong anyway  

Well that Vietnamese place is near to the hospital 

Here's the Barn Thai Jazz Restaurant.  That's not in Brixton either


----------



## tarannau (Dec 2, 2008)

Is that Vietnamese place still open (something to do with a tree iirc)

I was tempted, until that CharlieAddict slagged the place off. I'd trust his word fwiw


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Is that Vietnamese place still open (something to do with a tree iirc)
> 
> I was tempted, until that CharlieAddict slagged the place off. I'd trust his word fwiw


 

I'm sure it's the Cinnamon, Lemon or Lime tree, but it could be something totally different like Mango or Papaya


----------



## Kanda (Dec 2, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I used to like Plan B, about 4 or 5 years ago.
> 
> Then it went all shiny Clapham people and crap RnB masquerading as "hip-hop".
> 
> Or maybe I got old or something.



Aye, but I don't get a choice of whether or not to go if it's a mates birthday. Snobbery goes out the window for them.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Baan Thai's pretty much next to the chicken shop near to the Dogstar (Chicken Cottage?)
> 
> It's pretty rubbish fwiw - lots of pastes and too much sugar. The Thai food in the Hootahob's better and cheaper if anything, particularly the curries.




I like sugar. 


It's not my choice so if it turns out to be rubbish I can say so and make them feel bad.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 2, 2008)

Heh. Ach, it's edible enough, just a little disappointing. The fact that it used to serve a dual Indian/Thai menu was a little indicative really. 

It's not horrific by any means, more that it's more of a generic than authentic Thai experience.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2008)

Yep it was sweet.  To be fair I did order duck in tamarind sauce.  Nothing special at all. 

There was however an interesting arugment.  Some woman wanting a discount and the manager threatening to call the police when she was then refusing to pay at all.  

Apparently some drunk guy had come in and sat down with her and her friend.  They were chatting like they knew each other but then he was getting a bit abusive and she asked the staff to get rid of him then claimed they'd ruined their night by not throwing him out in the first place.  She paid with a bit of discount in the end.


----------



## Pip (Dec 3, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I used to like Plan B, about 4 or 5 years ago.
> 
> Then it went all shiny Clapham people and crap RnB masquerading as "hip-hop".
> 
> Or maybe I got old or something.



I don't think it's particularly shiny Clapham, it's just shit. And full of weird blokes


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2008)

Pip said:


> And full of weird blokes




Even now that teuchter has stopped going?


----------



## clandestino (Dec 3, 2008)

ash said:


> spent an hour in the freezing cold waiting for 'santa' with my four year old.  He was a bit of a sad sight, and totally uncommunicative.  I would be scared of the thought of him coming into my bedroom Xmas morning.  I feel a bit let down for my daughter who wanted to know why Father Xmas did not sing or shake her hand.  When we got home she said -  what was father Xmas doing (I think she meant what was the point of that).   I think I will tell he that Father Xmas was busy and sent a rather inexperienced helper!!
> Loved the bus but what was the cow thing all a about!!?




I had planned to go with my two year old but came past on the bus around 4.30pm and thought it might not be worth the bother. Glad we didn't now!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2008)

ianw said:


> I had planned to go with my two year old but came past on the bus around 4.30pm and thought it might not be worth the bother. Glad we didn't now!



Perhaps you can take your two year old to New Forest Lapland instead.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 3, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Perhaps you can take your two year old to New Forest Lapland instead.



I'm unaware of this Urban-in joke. Please provide link.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2008)

ianw said:


> I'm unaware of this Urban-in joke. Please provide link.



I can't give you the link right now because i'm posting from my phone. But if you look in the winterval forum you should find the thread.


----------



## Missez (Dec 4, 2008)

I just walked up to Tesco, held up the queue while I had a long discussion with the cashier about the buy one get one free offer on Pizza, got a refund on my Pizza and walked home....

....only to discover I had a Lego man head lodged in the top of my hat.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 4, 2008)

I might make a special trip to Tesco tonight just to see if they're all talking about you!


----------



## Missez (Dec 4, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> I might make a special trip to Tesco tonight just to see if they're all talking about you!



It's the one on Tulse Hill..but if you are after the buy one get one free offer on pizza you are too late! It was supposed to end on Tuesday and they've taken the signs down now. 

(if they are talking about me let me know and I'll avoid the place for a while...like I did with the one in Acre lane after 'the child falling out trolley and complaining he was paralysed' incident. They really should train their first aiders not to ask children leading questions)


----------



## billythefish (Dec 5, 2008)

Missez said:


> I just walked up to Tesco, held up the queue while I had a long discussion with the cashier about the buy one get one free offer on Pizza, got a refund on my Pizza and walked home....
> 
> ....only to discover I had a Lego man head lodged in the top of my hat.



lol! Best post in ages


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2008)

Missez said:


> It's the one on Tulse Hill..but if you are after the buy one get one free offer on pizza you are too late! It was supposed to end on Tuesday and they've taken the signs down now.
> 
> (if they are talking about me let me know and I'll avoid the place for a while...like I did with the one in Acre lane after 'the child falling out trolley and complaining he was paralysed' incident. They really should train their first aiders not to ask children leading questions)



I accidentally started a mini-riot in there this week over the 3 bottles of wine for a tenner promotions... - all the promotional bottles had gone, so they filled the shelf with more expensive bottles but didn't take the "3 bottles for a tenner" sign down and then went to charge me more at the till - the woman next to me joined in the fight and even one of their own members of staff was backing me up....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> I accidentally started a mini-riot in there this week over the 3 bottles of wine for a tenner promotions... - all the promotional bottles had gone, so they filled the shelf with more expensive bottles but didn't take the "3 bottles for a tenner" sign down and then went to charge me more at the till - the woman next to me joined in the fight and even one of their own members of staff was backing me up....


 

Nice one.  I'm positive that if that's the price they displayed, they have to sell it to you for that.

My sister got a really expensive sofa years ago half price at John Lewis/Selfridges/can't remember which, because they'd put the wrong price on the wrong model.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nice one.  I'm positive that if that's the price they displayed, they have to sell it to you for that.



Well that was the general consensus in the shop - so I got them all cheap.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Well that was the general consensus in the shop - so I got them all cheap.


 

Good for you, and good for the staff who stood up for you


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nice one.  I'm positive that if that's the price they displayed, they have to sell it to you for that.



Unfortunately not the case. Legally the price ticket is called an "offer to treat". They can change their mind at the till and not be in breach of contract.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2008)

Winot said:


> Unfortunately not the case. Legally the price ticket is called an "offer to treat". They can change their mind at the till and not be in breach of contract.


 

Oh well, they obviously offered to treat my sister to a half-price sofa


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2008)

Winot said:


> Unfortunately not the case. Legally the price ticket is called an "offer to treat". They can change their mind at the till and not be in breach of contract.




I thought there was a difference between something on a £5 rack and something with an individual price on it.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 5, 2008)

i had an unusually good shopping experience in Brixton yesterday. Di the office supplies thing in Poundland for eight quid and then had to get a bottle of champagne and Tesco were doing loads of it at half price so I got a very respectable brand in a good looking bottle for £13.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 6, 2008)

Why is someone setting off fireworks at this time of night at the top of Brixton Hill?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Why is someone setting off fireworks at this time of night at the top of Brixton Hill?



I'll run out and ask them.




Hold on.  Just putting my trainers on...


----------



## ajdown (Dec 6, 2008)

It's ok, they've stopped now.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2008)

That's okay then. 

I couldn't find my keys so hadn't left yet.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks anyway.

That was live from the scene, now back to the studio.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2008)

I was quite enjoying them when I realised I could see them.  I can't see the Brockwell park official ones from here.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 6, 2008)

But why tonight, at 10.30pm?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2008)

Perhaps they thought 4am on a Tuesday would be anti-social.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 6, 2008)

10.30pm on a saturday night isn't exactly the best of times for a lot of people is it?  I've been ready for bed for a while now.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2008)

You can please all of the people some of the time, some of the people all of the time but you can't please all of the people all of the time. 

Given the choice most people would choose 10.30pm on a Saturday rather than 4am on a Tuesday. 

Perhaps we need a poll.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 6, 2008)

10.30pm is better than 4am indeed, but 8pm would be better.

If, of course, it's necessary to set fireworks off at all - I'm sure they can't do the ozone layer much good.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2008)

ajdown said:


> 10.30pm is better than 4am indeed, but 8pm would be better.
> 
> If, of course, it's necessary to set fireworks off at all - I'm sure they can't do the ozone layer much good.




Not if you're having a nap. 


They are not harmful to the ozone layer. 

Anyway. I thought you were ready for bed?


----------



## ajdown (Dec 6, 2008)

I can't sleep that late in the evening, I'd just sleep straight through and wake up at some unearthly hour, preferably not by some idiot inspired by this page to see how many people they can wake up at 4am with fireworks.

Bed seems a good idea.  Nite.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2008)

ajdown said:


> I can't sleep that late in the evening, I'd just sleep straight through and wake up at some unearthly hour, preferably not by some idiot inspired by this page to see how many people they can wake up at 4am with fireworks.
> 
> Bed seems a good idea.  Nite.



I can though, unless someone decides to set off some fireworks (you probably as you think it's such a good idea! ) did you think about that, or are you just selfishly thinking of yourself?  Hmm?  


Goodnight.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 7, 2008)

*looks out those left-over fireworks*


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2008)

I was going to set off some fireworks right now but then I saw this thread and I realised it would be anti-social so I didn't.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 7, 2008)

*Champagne*



twisted said:


> ... then had to get a bottle of champagne and Tesco were doing loads of it at half price so I got a very respectable brand in a good looking bottle for £13.



They have some drinkable bottles at £9.99 at Lidl


----------



## teuchter (Dec 9, 2008)

Brixton Hill this morning. Please accept my apologies for the rubbish bin spoiling the photo.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 9, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Brixton Hill this morning. Please accept my apologies for the rubbish bin spoiling the photo.



Do you catch the bus to the tube station?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 9, 2008)

I catch it to the town hall, actually.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 9, 2008)

That's only a couple of stops... I often walk from Herne Hill to Brixton station in the morning.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 9, 2008)

boohoo said:


> That's only a couple of stops... I often walk from Herne Hill to Brixton station in the morning.



If I were to walk, I would have to get up about 5 minutes earlier.


----------



## malice (Dec 9, 2008)

Even at the moment, with it being so rubbish with all the road works? I've given up on the bus from Hill in the mornings, and walk to the tube.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 9, 2008)

Yep. Teuchter must be slightly slower than a snail with a foot complaint if he can't outwalk the bus to Brixton at the moment.


----------



## Bob (Dec 9, 2008)

malice said:


> Even at the moment, with it being so rubbish with all the road works? I've given up on the bus from Hill in the mornings, and walk to the tube.



Roadworks now over - as of yesterday night.

Plus the wonderful Juan (ex of Shotgun Reloaded) has opened his own hairdressers at 118 Railton Road. Mrs Bob swears by him.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 9, 2008)

teuchter said:


> If I were to walk, I would have to get up about 5 minutes earlier.



Exactly.  Some of us need those 5 minutes. 




Bob said:


> Roadworks now over - as of yesterday night.



  in what way are they ''over''?  

Is that the finished article then?  

I did see two men inspecting a hole cover this morning.


----------



## malice (Dec 9, 2008)

What about the massive big hole on brixton road road just by Ferndale road? was there this morning


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 9, 2008)

So, seems I missed the news that Josephine Avenue will have no entrance from Brixton Hill. They're building a bikestand.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 9, 2008)

malice said:


> Even at the moment, with it being so rubbish with all the road works? I've given up on the bus from Hill in the mornings, and walk to the tube.





tarannau said:


> Yep. Teuchter must be slightly slower than a snail with a foot complaint if he can't outwalk the bus to Brixton at the moment.



This is why I get off at the town hall as I said earlier.

Getting the bus to the town hall is quicker than walking there. This is a scientifically proven teuchter fact. Unless the indicator says that the next bus won't come for 3 or 4 minutes, in which case I sometimes walk. Sometimes the bus comes earlier than the indicator says in which case it overtakes me, but you can't win every time.

I object to any implications that I am a slow walker. I am frequently told off by dawdling companions for walking too fast. I have engaged in and won many a fast walking competition.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 9, 2008)

Bob said:


> Roadworks now over - as of yesterday night.



No they wasn't. This morning there were still two storm drain covers still to be finished on the East side and the hole to plant the traffic lights in at the South end of the central reservation was nowhere near finished.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 9, 2008)

teuchter said:


> No they wasn't. This morning there were still two storm drain covers still to be finished on the East side and the hole to plant the traffic lights in at the South end of the central reservation was nowhere near finished.



... and a big trench all the way from the railway bridge police station, more or less, reducing everything to a single lane going Northbound.

I was 20 minutes late for work thanks to that mess they call the roadworks.  I don't think anything will be improved for traffic by all the changes, it'll just be so long since traffic flowed freely people will have forgotten and fall for believing it actually is an improvement.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 9, 2008)

Going thru Brixton is terrible right now - I really loathe it because if fucks up both ends of my day.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 9, 2008)

I get the bus in the morning.  i don't leave in time to walk.  The bus is faster in 999 out 1000 instances.  However walking to the temporary bus stop in the evening usually seems like more hassle than it's worth so I usually walk. 

And southbound traffic in the morning is bloody rubbish just now but is still quicker than walking all the way. 

I will concede that jogging might be faster than getting the bus on some occasions but I, and I'm sure teucther too, would never consider doing  something so unseemly.


----------



## Bob (Dec 9, 2008)

teuchter said:


> No they wasn't. This morning there were still two storm drain covers still to be finished on the East side and the hole to plant the traffic lights in at the South end of the central reservation was nowhere near finished.



Oops.... I meant the Railton road roadworks. All I can say is that I was in a hurry and got confused.


----------



## Planty (Dec 9, 2008)

They've cut down that beautiful tree on the island near St Matthew's Road. :-(  When did that go?


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 10, 2008)

Bob said:


> Plus the wonderful Juan (ex of Shotgun Reloaded) has opened his own hairdressers at 118 Railton Road. Mrs Bob swears by him.



I've got a photo of the shop somewhere. I was almost agog the other night when I saw it. Best of luck really, is Mr. I working with him? He's not had the best of times lately.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 10, 2008)

twisted said:


> So, seems I missed the news that Josephine Avenue will have no entrance from Brixton Hill. They're building a bikestand.



It's to discourage kerbcrawlers, I believe.  




Planty said:


> They've cut down that beautiful tree on the island near St Matthew's Road. :-(  When did that go?




Where?  Beside the traffic lights half way round the triangular roundabout?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Brixton Hill this morning. Please accept my apologies for the rubbish bin spoiling the photo.


 
Ah, I saw them parked outside the Co-op at 10.00am.   Do horses park?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2008)

Bob said:


> Roadworks now over - as of yesterday night.


 

That's irrelevant really isn't it?  As long as they're still doing the pavement works, there'll be contractors' vans clogging up the roads.  

Are they EVER going to give us our bus stops back?  Why is there no new shelter outside KFC yet?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> It's to discourage kerbcrawlers, I believe.


 

So will they block every road with kerb crawlers with a bike stand?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 10, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah, I saw them parked outside the Co-op at 10.00am.   Do horses park?



Co-op?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 10, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So will they block every road with kerb crawlers with a bike stand?



It's to encourage the kerbcrawlers to kerbcrawl on bicycles rather than in cars. The bike stand is there so they have somewhere safe to leave their bikes while they nip down Josephine Avenue to find a suitable front garden.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2008)

co-op funerals on Brixton Hill


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 10, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So will they block every road with kerb crawlers with a bike stand?




It prevents a lot of through traffic. 

My reason for believing it to be kerbcrawler related is an article in the local free 'paper with a photo of some residents by the bike stand explaining that it is designed to reduce kerbcrawling.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> It prevents a lot of through traffic.
> 
> My reason for believing it to be kerbcrawler related is an article in the local free 'paper with a photo of some residents by the bike stand explaining that it is designed to reduce kerbcrawling.


 


Was their campaign to "name and shame" not enough then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2008)

Crispy said:


> co-op funerals on Brixton Hill


 

Glad someone's awake


----------



## teuchter (Dec 10, 2008)

Crispy said:


> co-op funerals on Brixton Hill



Ah.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> It prevents a lot of through traffic.
> 
> My reason for believing it to be kerbcrawler related is an article in the local free 'paper with a photo of some residents by the bike stand explaining that it is designed to reduce kerbcrawling.



My initial thought on seeing that bikestand (which is taking ages to build!!!) is that it's surely going to be more dangerous to walk down at night with no traffic on it. I'd always choose BWL as it's better lit and has more people milling around but people who live on Leander and Apache etc need to walk down JA.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2008)

twisted said:


> My initial thought on seeing that bikestand (which is taking ages to build!!!) is that it's surely going to be more dangerous to walk down at night with no traffic on it. I'd always choose BWL as it's better lit and has more people milling around but people who live on Leander and Apache etc need to walk down JA.


 

Yep, I assumed it was some utilities company digging the road up, not a poxy bike stand being installed.  Maybe they have to dig right down in order to cement it and chain it deep underground in case it gets nicked


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 10, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So will they block every road with kerb crawlers with a bike stand?



Kerb peddlers!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yep, I assumed it was some utilities company digging the road up, not a poxy bike stand being installed.  Maybe they have to dig right down in order to cement it and chain it deep underground in case it gets nicked



Well I suppose they did spend months digging up that junction and putting cables and pipelines down for sundry utility companies so it's probably a bit spaghetti-like below the surface but at the same time, if you wanted to build a bikestand you could do one in a morning.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2008)

twisted said:


> Well I suppose they did spend months digging up that junction and putting cables and pipelines down for sundry utility companies so it's probably a bit spaghetti-like below the surface but at the same time, if you wanted to build a bikestand you could do one in a morning.


 


This is what my council tax pays for, so people in Josephine Avenue don't have prostitutes on their streets - they're just moved to another road


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 10, 2008)

Clearly - either you lot don't have Lambeth Life in your toilet as reading matter/emergency toilet paper.... 

"PERSISTENT kerb crawlers in Lambeth could be publicly named in a bid to cut prostitution in the borough. Action to stop prostitutes, pimps and kerb crawlers using residential streets as brothels has already been taken in the borough. A blitz of sex workers, pimps and kerb crawlers has seen a number of prostitutes banned from parts of Lambeth. And a street notorious for attracting kerb crawlers has been blocked up, making it harder for men to pick up prostitutes for sex. Residents living on Josephine Avenue hope it will transform their lives. One, Tim Sutton, said people living on the road
faced daily harassment and antisocial behaviour because of prostitution.
He said: “We get up in the morning and the place is covered in condoms. Single woman walking down the street get propositioned. There are
syringes on the floor, noise through the night and aggressive pimps and drug dealers – we want our street and community back.”

Continued on page 3 here:

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/3BA72EA2-C9E7-4DE7-A8C2-8C0DF8AAB817/0/LL60artwork.pdf

Tim Sutton is a poster on these very boards and if you ever go to the art fair, he's the guy who does the pet portraits..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Clearly - either you lot don't have Lambeth Life in your toilet as reading matter/emergency toilet paper....




Well at least the latter is good for something


----------



## Winot (Dec 11, 2008)

twisted said:


> My initial thought on seeing that bikestand (which is taking ages to build!!!) is that it's surely going to be more dangerous to walk down at night with no traffic on it. I'd always choose BWL as it's better lit and has more people milling around but people who live on Leander and Apache etc need to walk down JA.



I'd guess though that your chance of being attacked* is lower than your chance of being knocked down by a car on Josephine Avenue - particularly at the junction with BWL.

(* not seeking to belittle your feeling of uneasiness etc.)


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 11, 2008)

I cited the local free rag first!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 11, 2008)

Winot said:


> I'd guess though that your chance of being attacked* is lower than your chance of being knocked down by a car on Josephine Avenue - particularly at the junction with BWL.
> 
> (* not seeking to belittle your feeling of uneasiness etc.)



But that's the junction that is still open!

Reading gaijingirl's quote, the best point in all this is that it might stop female residents getting propositioned. 

Anyway, lets see which local street picks up the "business" or will the kerbcrawlers just drive down Leander and access JA that way? 

And, whatever happened to the SLP's name and shame pages of kerbcrawlers complete with pics, names age and occupation? Was that deemed to be against human rights or not in the spirit of Winterval or something?


----------



## Winot (Dec 11, 2008)

twisted said:


> But that's the junction that is still open!



Understood, but presumably blocking one end will have the effect of reducing total through traffic.


----------



## netbob (Dec 11, 2008)

Woolworths looks like a bomb hit it inside. There's 2 huge ques that meet in the middle.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 11, 2008)

Winot said:


> Understood, but presumably blocking one end will have the effect of reducing total through traffic.



Very much so. I'm also expecting some loon to drive into the bikestand once it gets revealed to the world. Maybe they have to light it up or something as I nearly drove into the plastic barricades out of instinct.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2008)

This morning, walking down the high street towards the tube station, I happened to catch sight of a steam train whistling across the lower of the two railway bridges. I only saw it for a fraction of a second but it looked like it was being hauled by an A4 Pacific.

A few moments later, just before I went into the tube station, I caught the smell of smoke and steam in the air.

This was a good start to the day.


----------



## malice (Dec 11, 2008)

memespring said:


> Woolworths looks like a bomb hit it inside. There's 2 huge ques that meet in the middle.




I've been wondering what will happen to the site. I'd like an ice rink but will probably be something rubbish like a tesco metro.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 11, 2008)

malice said:


> I've been wondering what will happen to the site. I'd like an ice rink but will probably be something rubbish like a tesco metro.



A gigantic Poundland I reckon.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 11, 2008)

teuchter said:


> This morning, walking down the high street towards the tube station, I happened to catch sight of a steam train whistling across the lower of the two railway bridges. I only saw it for a fraction of a second but it looked like it was being hauled by an A4 Pacific.
> 
> A few moments later, just before I went into the tube station, I caught the smell of smoke and steam in the air.
> 
> This was a good start to the day.



This is called living in the wrong bit of Brixton. The Herne Hill side have witnessed the wonders of the steam train, smells and sounds drifting through the better side of outer Brixton.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 11, 2008)

teuchter said:


> This morning, walking down the high street towards the tube station, I happened to catch sight of a steam train whistling across the lower of the two railway bridges. I only saw it for a fraction of a second but it looked like it was being hauled by an A4 Pacific.



That would have been the Cathedrals Express, today's trip from Victoria to Oxford, indeed hauled by 60007 Sir Nigel Gresley.  Should be coming back through just after 9pm tonight.

http://www.steamdreams.com/content/view/174/52/


----------



## Dan U (Dec 11, 2008)

ajdown said:


> That would have been the Cathedrals Express, today's trip from Victoria to Oxford, indeed hauled by 60007 Sir Nigel Gresley.  Should be coming back through just after 9pm tonight.
> 
> http://www.steamdreams.com/content/view/174/52/



i saw it at East Croydon about 10.30ish this morning. in full roar. it was


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2008)

*The New Lampposts.*

In the high st. What is the point of them? I thought we were getting new more modern looking ones but now they are putting the cheesy olde style curly bits on the top just like the old ones.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 11, 2008)

ianw said:


> A gigantic Poundland I reckon.



YES


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 11, 2008)

teuchter said:


> In the high st. What is the point of them? I thought we were getting new more modern looking ones but now they are putting the cheesy olde style curly bits on the top just like the old ones.



Presumably because that is decreed in the document known either as "the Brixton Streetscape Manual" or the "Brixtom Streetscape Design Guide" which also stipulates that everything gets painted that god-awful shade of "Midnight Blue".  



> _Brixton Streetscape Manual_: Davis, Colin J for Brixton City Challenge /English Heritage /London Borough of Lambeth October 1996


----------



## snackhead (Dec 11, 2008)

ianw said:


> A gigantic Poundland I reckon.



I'm guessing Primark or Asda


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 12, 2008)

twisted said:


> YES




Poundland have just taken over the recently closed MKOne at the bottom of Brixton Road... there's shop fitters in there today. EDIT, actually its 99p Land!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 12, 2008)

Winot said:


> Understood, but presumably blocking one end will have the effect of reducing total through traffic.



....and shunt it onto BWL but that's just council flats and not Victorian houses so it's OK I suppose


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 12, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Poundland have just taken over the recently closed MKOne at the bottom of Brixton Road... there's shop fitters in there today. EDIT, actually its 99p Land!



Wow, that's a deal! Poundland rip-off bastards - they should come up with an offer of buy 99 get one free


----------



## boohoo (Dec 12, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Poundland have just taken over the recently closed MKOne at the bottom of Brixton Road... there's shop fitters in there today. EDIT, actually its 99p Land!



That's a bit crap really - we don't need Brixton to return to it's late 80s look of lots of cheap crap shop. 

(i think Mark One went into administration)


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 12, 2008)

boohoo said:


> That's a bit crap really - we don't need Brixton to return to it's late 80s look of lots of cheap crap shop.
> 
> (i think Mark One went into administration)



If we have to have crap I'd prefer cheap crap to just plain old crap.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 12, 2008)

Two proper pound shops in Brixton? next it'll be an Ethel Austins, Bon marche and Peacocks.. then we can compete with Edmonton shopping centre.


----------



## ethel (Dec 14, 2008)

is it easy to find parking at the camberwell end of coldharbour lane?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 14, 2008)

Quick question.

Does anyone know if the Catholic church on Brixton road, on the opposite side of the road and a bit further down from the police station, is called Our Lady of the Rosary?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, the one further up is Corpus Christi


----------



## kittyP (Dec 14, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yes, the one further up is Corpus Christi



The Corpus Christi is the one with the Van Gogh cafe?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 14, 2008)

No, that's further down the road and it's C of E. Corpus Christi is opposite Brixton Water Lane.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 14, 2008)

The van Gogh caff one is really beautiful...
www.southwark.anglican.org/parishes/040j_a.htm


----------



## kittyP (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you for the help


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 14, 2008)

That's me, I knows all the pubs, libraries, bookshops and churches


----------



## kittyP (Dec 14, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> That's me, I knows all the pubs, libraries, bookshops and churches



Not a bad lot of knowledge to have.

I would consider myself very very useful with all that


----------



## clandestino (Dec 14, 2008)

The little swing park opposite what used to be the Queen has shut down. Run out of money, apparently.


----------



## Bob (Dec 15, 2008)

ianw said:


> The little swing park opposite what used to be the Queen has shut down. Run out of money, apparently.



Who ran it? I always assumed it was part of the council Ferndale leisure centre thing.


----------



## Missez (Dec 15, 2008)

Is that the swing park on Ferndale road? I chased off a pedo there a couple of years ago and reported him to the police. He was hanging around there and apparently touching up the girls.


----------



## ash (Dec 15, 2008)

I hope you don't mean papas on pulross rd that is such a lovely playground?!!


----------



## clandestino (Dec 16, 2008)

ash said:


> I hope you don't mean papas on pulross rd that is such a lovely playground?!!



yeah, i guess i must do. don't remember its name. bang opposite the queen. tried to go in there on sunday, but it was locked with a sign saying closed for the foreseeable future or somesuch. a bloke sitting outside with his mate by the tyre place said it had run out of money.


----------



## Jonti (Dec 16, 2008)

*cyclist injured by juntion of Kellet and Railton Roads*

just now ... nice light weight bike, heavily damaged rear wheel, rider being loaded into an ambulance and lots of cops ... all calm

maybe unrelated, but I'd earlier seen a large 4/4 SUV type vehicle standing stopped by cops at the crossroads of coldharbour lane and atlantic road.  Driver was sat in the car with the hazard lights on, talking into a mobile phone as i passed, while cops directed the ambulance around it.


----------



## Bob (Dec 17, 2008)

Jonti said:


> just now ... nice light weight bike, heavily damaged rear wheel, rider being loaded into an ambulance and lots of cops ... all calm
> 
> maybe unrelated, but I'd earlier seen a large 4/4 SUV type vehicle standing stopped by cops at the crossroads of coldharbour lane and atlantic road.  Driver was sat in the car with the hazard lights on, talking into a mobile phone as i passed, while cops directed the ambulance around it.



Always a tricky set of intersections down there with lots of cars shortcutting.


On a related note a couple of young rascals nipped over our back wall and nicked our bikes on Sunday.  A high wall meant we'd not even bothered locking them.


----------



## snackhead (Dec 17, 2008)

Jonti said:


> just now ... nice light weight bike, heavily damaged rear wheel, rider being loaded into an ambulance and lots of cops ... all calm
> 
> maybe unrelated, but I'd earlier seen a large 4/4 SUV type vehicle standing stopped by cops at the crossroads of coldharbour lane and atlantic road.  Driver was sat in the car with the hazard lights on, talking into a mobile phone as i passed, while cops directed the ambulance around it.



I drove past it later by the Dogstar-a RAC breakdown van had turned up.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 23, 2008)

Last night I watched someone climb into a car outside the effra and drive straight forwards, really slowly and deliberately into the car parked in front of it, and then casually drive off. Very strange.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 28, 2008)

good god the place has changed, i drove through on my way to Cane Hill Asylum Coulsdon, the mc murder looks funky mind you and just what has happened to the tube station?, we was there Friday 26 12 08 at around 1pm and the place was alive no preacher man mind you..


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 29, 2008)

Preacher man's moved to the market streets and now has his own little personal tannoy.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 29, 2008)

Is that the morning preacher man??


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 29, 2008)

Dunno, as I don't use the tube that often, mid thirties / forties bloke always on about redemption and the lord, it was always good seeing his style and diction improve with time.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 29, 2008)

He's still about.  He was preaching at the station on monday, tuesday, and wednesday last week.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 29, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Preacher man's moved to the market streets and now has his own little personal tannoy.



Behringer EPA40, if my observations are correct.  Nice little piece of kit, with microphone and line in.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 29, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Dunno, as I don't use the tube that often, mid thirties / forties bloke always on about redemption and the lord, it was always good seeing his style and diction improve with time.



yes the man is still around, i was going to ask to photograph him oh praise the lord


----------



## colacubes (Dec 29, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Behringer EPA40, if my observations are correct.  Nice little piece of kit, with microphone and line in.



Yes - it was noticeably louder outside of my flat when he was there the other day


----------



## ajdown (Dec 31, 2008)

Mrs fancied a toasted cheese sandwich... and my toaster seems to have gone mouldy in the cupboard.  Argos do them for a fiver apparently so I'm off to buy a new one.

I suppose there are worse ways to end the year than with a mouldy toaster.  Roll on MMIX.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 31, 2008)

you could.... clean it?


----------



## Missez (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't suppose anyone fancies coming and helping me get my car started do they?


----------



## ajdown (Dec 31, 2008)

Crispy said:


> you could.... clean it?



Its about 10 years old, and not worth the bother.  I got a nice new one from Argos for a fiver instead.


----------



## netbob (Dec 31, 2008)

bust water main on electric avenue - the market's like a paddling pool at the mo.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 31, 2008)

Was in the market an hour before that seems to have happened... wasn't me, nobody saw me, you can't prove anything.


----------



## netbob (Dec 31, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Preacher man's moved to the market streets and now has his own little personal tannoy.



yep. he still disapproves of the gays and the EU it seems.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 2, 2009)

Lots of police vans and an ambulance down one of those roads beside windrush square when I went past an hour or so ago...


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 3, 2009)

6 police cars just barrelled up Brixton Hill sirens blaring, followed by 2 other emergency vehicles that I couldn't make out. 


Welcome home.


----------



## ethel (Jan 4, 2009)

does morleys have a decent selection of wool?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 4, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> does morleys have a decent selection of wool?



It has a _selection_ of wool.  I was browsing it aimlessly just yesterday.  It is not extensive.  What were you looking for?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 4, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> does morleys have a decent selection of wool?



I'm told that "Sharp Works" in Herne Hill (http://www.knitmap.com/locations/sharp-works.html) is a good shop for knitting, although I've not made it there yet.

iKnit, up near Waterloo (http://www.iknit.org.uk/) is more 'upmarket' and tends to do the fancy stuff more than your 50p a ball wool - but they do have classes and carry a lot of accessories.  Oh, and apparently they're the only knitting shop in the UK with an alcohol license


----------



## ethel (Jan 4, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> It has a _selection_ of wool.  I was browsing it aimlessly just yesterday.  It is not extensive.  What were you looking for?



some fluffy nylon type wool.


----------



## malice (Jan 5, 2009)

ha ha, just listening to radio 4 now, and someone on a programme about london fashion described the number 35 as "known as the fashion bus" because it went from brixton to hoxton.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it foggy in Brixton?  I'm up by Tower Bridge and the fog has come down so thick you can't see across the river.


----------



## billythefish (Jan 8, 2009)

Nope. Quite a clear evening and sunset.


----------



## christonabike (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice sunset as well, seen from the ITN building over Kings Cross


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2009)

This morning around 11 I was going down Sudbourne Road towards Brixton Hill only to find the road was sealed by the police just by the Brixton Customer Centre. Anyone know what was going on?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 8, 2009)

Must be just along the river then.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 8, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Must be just along the river then.




You must work near me as it's exactly the same (near the GLA).  I'm supposed to be cycling home but not sure whether I'll be bale to see


----------



## ajdown (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah I'm not far from the Pommeler's Rest.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice and sunny right now, hope it doesn't get foggy for my trip up the M11 later.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 9, 2009)

The front wheel thieves are out again - the single speed MTB that's been locked up outside KFC for yonks has lost one, as has the italian racer that's always outside the rec by Hive.


----------



## Bob (Jan 9, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> The front wheel thieves are out again - the single speed MTB that's been locked up outside KFC for yonks has lost one, as has the italian racer that's always outside the rec by Hive.



My whole bike (and my flatmate's) were stolen from our garden a few weeks ago.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, but why did you leave them in the garden?


----------



## Bob (Jan 9, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Sorry to hear that, but why did you leave them in the garden?



There's a high (c. 8ft) wall between it and the street - so it's not exactly easy to climb over. And there are no obvious footholds.

The kids who stole them climbed in - threw the bikes over the wall, and then climbed back out. 

Obviously from now on there will be bikes firmly locked up, combined with hair trigger machine gun nests. And sharks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not surprised.
There's an 8ft fence, a field and another 8ft fence between my garden and the street, but I still keep my bikes in the house - I even keep one in the bedroom.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 9, 2009)

LTC at home last night:


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2009)

Heheh - my flat is a tiny 2 bed flat the size of a normal 1 bed. There's only room for 2 bikes in the corridor, so the other has to stay at the foot of my bed.


----------



## Bob (Jan 9, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Heheh - my flat is a tiny 2 bed flat the size of a normal 1 bed. There's only room for 2 bikes in the corridor, so the other has to stay at the foot of my bed.



You have a field near you in Brixton? 

I used to have a farm gate at my place - on Coldharbour lane. People never believed me when I gave them directions.


----------



## Pip (Jan 9, 2009)

Bob said:


> You have a field near you in Brixton?
> 
> I used to have a farm gate at my place - on Coldharbour lane. People never believed me when I gave them directions.



I'm trying to picture where that is 

I'm guessing either that bit before Loughborough Junction, or that bit before the hospital.


----------



## Bob (Jan 9, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'm trying to picture where that is
> 
> I'm guessing either that bit before Loughborough Junction, or that bit before the hospital.



Nope!

Corner of Valentia Place and Coldharbour Lane. Opposite the barrier block, close to the old Angel pub.

Just to the right of the pin here:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=sw9+8pl&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&split=0&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=title


----------



## Pip (Jan 9, 2009)

Bob said:


> Nope!
> 
> Corner of Valentia Place and Coldharbour Lane. Opposite the barrier block, close to the old Angel pub.
> 
> ...



Ohhhh of COURSE! Right opposite my mum's estate, what a twat


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2009)

Bob said:


> You have a field near you in Brixton?


Yeah, between Acre Lane and Trinity Gardens - it's a small field, but it's a field alright. You could definitely keep a horse or some goats there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Yeah, between Acre Lane and Trinity Gardens - it's a small field, but it's a field alright. You could definitely keep a horse or some goats there.



Spotted you cycling on the pavement outside The Poundshop earlier...


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 9, 2009)

i tried but some fucked nicked the front legs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Spotted you cycling on the pavement outside The Poundshop earlier...


I always cycle along that bit from Stockwell Road to the bit next to the Bodyshop. I have no shame (I do get off if it's really busy)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I always cycle along that bit from Stockwell Road to the bit next to the Bodyshop. I have no shame (I do get off if it's really busy)



I guessed that's what you might be doing - anyway, you were very careful about it.  But just in terms of making your journey easier - why don't you weave through the back streets from Brixton Academy?  (just out of curiousity)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I guessed that's what you might be doing - anyway, you were very careful about it.  But just in terms of making your journey easier - why don't you weave through the back streets from Brixton Academy?  (just out of curiousity)


I live in Trinity Gardens - there's a hell of a lot of zigzagging to be done and then I end up on Acre Lane.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I live in Trinity Gardens - there's a hell of a lot of zigzagging to be done and then I end up on Acre Lane.



I zig-zag through to Trinity Gardens though - fairly regularly, often coming from Ferndale Leisure Centre - I just find it much less stressful than the chaos on the main road - especially these days... (I did know you live there, which is why I suggested it - and I'm honestly not a stalker...  even though I clearly come across as one at this point).

Anyway, I guess you've tried it and prefer the pavement option.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 9, 2009)

You bastard. AJDown will want your head on a stick.

Talking of that stretch, has good old Force 1 hardware shut down for good? Looked like the Pound/99p shop onslaught had taken it out the other day


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I zig-zag through to Trinity Gardens though - fairly regularly, often coming from Ferndale Leisure Centre - I just find it much less stressful than the chaos on the main road - especially these days... (I did know you live there, which is why I suggested it - and I'm honestly not a stalker...  even though I clearly come across as one at this point).
> 
> Anyway, I guess you've tried it and prefer the pavement option.


I don't like cycling down streets with cars parked on either side - tis more dangerous than the pavement.  I'd rather do Ivan's Retreat to the Body Shop on the pavement - tis only a hundred yards or so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2009)

tarannau said:


> You bastard. AJDown will want your head on a stick.
> 
> Talking of that stretch, has good old Force 1 hardware shut down for good? Looked like the Pound/99p shop onslaught had taken it out the other day


It's the first time I've heard of such a shop.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 9, 2009)

tarannau said:


> You bastard. AJDown will want your head on a stick.



Clothesline?
I think that should be legal for taking out cyclists on a pavement.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Talking of that stretch, has good old Force 1 hardware shut down for good? Looked like the Pound/99p shop onslaught had taken it out the other day



I preferred it before they made it all fancy and kitcheny upstairs - shame if it has shut down, it was a good reliable source of DIY stuff..


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2009)

Not this again. Should only be used on people who go quicker than walking and take no heed of anyone else on the pavement. Cos I'm clipped in on one pedal usually, I'm just pushing it with my free leg half the time anyway and as safe as a pedestrian.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I don't like cycling down streets with cars parked on either side - tis more dangerous than the pavement.  I'd rather do Ivan's Retreat to the Body Shop on the pavement - tis only a hundred yards or so.



Fair enough.. horses for courses an' all that!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2009)

twisted said:


> Clothesline?
> I think that should be legal for taking out cyclists on a pavement.



You're not serious right?  Careering down a pavement weaving in and out of pedestrians is obviously bad.  Slowly pushing yourself along astride the bike at the same pace as pedestrians (which is what I saw LTC doing this evening) actually takes less space than walking and pushing the bike anyway.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 9, 2009)

One quick warning: I've seen the rozzers along that stretch in the day (more towards the PO), hiding around corners and jumping unsuspecting cyclists like Dick Dastardly with compulsory penalty charge notices.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> You're not serious right?  Careering down a pavement weaving in and out of pedestrians is obviously bad.  Slowly pushing yourself along astride the bike at the same pace as pedestrians (which is what I saw LTC doing this evening) actually takes less space than walking and pushing the bike anyway.



The latter is fine and very responsible.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2009)

tarannau said:


> One quick warning: I've seen the rozzers along that stretch in the day (more towards the PO), hiding around corners and jumping unsuspecting cyclists like Dick Dastardly with compulsory penalty charge notices.


I saw them yesterday and I was doing that thing with the leg push as described and they didn't stop me.
I do this:


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2009)

Surely just keep in the RH lane going south under the railways and peel off at the crossing, then walk it over past bodyshop when the green man's on? That's what I do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2009)

I really hate that right turn out of Stockwell Road though. Much prefer slinking past the PO


----------



## ajdown (Jan 10, 2009)

tarannau said:


> You bastard. AJDown will want your head on a stick.



The freezer is full at the moment, come back to me next week and I'll let you know if I have room.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 10, 2009)

Cafe Prov is having a refit, reopening on the 19th, it's one of my fav places, especially during the day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2009)

Never heard of it. Where is it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 10, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Never heard of it. Where is it?



Underneath the railway bridge next to the Half Moon Pub, Herne Hill.

Closed for a couple of weeks it seems.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2009)

414 Club has also had a refit, reopening on the 16th.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow! Those sticky carpets upstairs forever gone?
I can't imagine it being a luxurious refit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 11, 2009)

Was just watching this (not terribly interesting tbh but good luck to her) interview with "BBC Sound of 2009 singer Elly Jackson from La Roux.  Anyway, it's set in Brixton Market and I thought I'd share the market's latest 5 mins of fame for anyone who's interested.  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7787555.stm


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2009)

anyone going to the superhero party at dex next week?


bring it!


----------



## Spark (Jan 11, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I preferred it before they made it all fancy and kitcheny upstairs - shame if it has shut down, it was a good reliable source of DIY stuff..



I don't think there are any places left in central brixton to get bits of DIY stuff - Force 1 has shut, as has FADS.  It used to be possible to get some bits in Woolies.  Now it depends on whether a cheap version of what you need is on sale in poundland or 99p shop.  Or am I wrong - is there anywhere else?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 11, 2009)

Spark said:


> I don't think there are any places left in central brixton to get bits of DIY stuff - Force 1 has shut, as has FADS.  It used to be possible to get some bits in Woolies.  Now it depends on whether a cheap version of what you need is on sale in poundland or 99p shop.  Or am I wrong - is there anywhere else?



There's a place in one of the railway arches down by the rec centre, isn't there? Or there used to be, at any rate.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


> There's a place in one of the railway arches down by the rec centre, isn't there? Or there used to be, at any rate.



Was still there last time I looked.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll have to have a look for it.  I'm not happy about Home4ce going.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 11, 2009)

Not as central but there's also a good DIY shop on Acre Lane, although I haven't been there myself in years (about half way up on the right hand side) IIRC


----------



## brix (Jan 11, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I'll have to have a look for it.  I'm not happy about Home4ce going.



 But you're mere minutes away from the fantastic Mackays Hardware on New Park Road.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 11, 2009)

Spark said:


> I don't think there are any places left in central brixton to get bits of DIY stuff - Force 1 has shut, as has FADS.  It used to be possible to get some bits in Woolies.  Now it depends on whether a cheap version of what you need is on sale in poundland or 99p shop.  Or am I wrong - is there anywhere else?




There's on on New Park Road but that isn't central.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


> There's a place in one of the railway arches down by the rec centre, isn't there? Or there used to be, at any rate.


It's still there.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 11, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Not as central but there's also a good DIY shop on Acre Lane, although I haven't been there myself in years (about half way up on the right hand side) IIRC



Not sure that it is any more.  I seem to remember thinking I hadn't seen it on more recent trips. 





brix said:


> But you're mere minutes away from the fantastic Mackays Hardware on New Park Road.



I know but I forget about it.  I used to go into Homeforce when I got out of the station coming home or when I was in Brixton tootling about anyway and pick up bits and pieces as I thought of them.   I should make more effort to use the shops on NPR though and I have used Mackays on  a number of occasions.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2009)

Someone just got knocked over in Coldharbour Lane outside the Barrier Block. Two ambulances in attendance.


----------



## brix (Jan 11, 2009)

editor said:


> Someone just got knocked over in Coldharbour Lane outside the Barrier Block. Two ambulances in attendance.



 Hope no one's seriously hurt.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2009)

There's 3 cars and 3 ambulances still there so it doesn't look too good


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmmm. The ambulance hasn't moved and the whole block is sealed off with police tape, while some official guy is filming the scene.

I hope it's not as bad as it looks.


----------



## Bob (Jan 12, 2009)

There were all the signs of a shooting opposite Harmony on Railton Road on Saturday night. 3 police cars, two ambulances, and a crowd of young guys, one of whom was explaining (to the police) something that ended in 'bang bang'.

No sign though of anything in the media - so maybe a misunderstanding or something? 

On happier news there's a Regent / Milton road Neighbourhood watch meeting on Wednesday at the Prince Regent. I might go along to meet some neighbours.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 12, 2009)

editor said:


> Hmmm. The ambulance hasn't moved and the whole block is sealed off with police tape, while some official guy is filming the scene.
> 
> I hope it's not as bad as it looks.



All clear this morning when I came through.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 12, 2009)

There were loads of police on foot along Atlantic Road and CHL this morning when I was walking to the tube, just before 9am.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 12, 2009)

That was because a fucking massive lorry had driven into the rail bridge at Atlantic/Coldharbour.  It was ace.  I got pictures which I will, of course, share if I remember when i get home.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 12, 2009)

Good grief! I just searched Google News to see if there's anything about last night's incident on CHL and it came up with this from yesterday's Observer!



Observer said:


> Some of London's most notorious teenage criminal gangs are being targeted for recruitment by Islamist extremists, according to Special Branch officials. Poverty Driven Children, from Brixton, the Muslim Boys, from Camberwell, and the Money Crew, from Hackney, were three gangs identified at a Scotland Yard meeting last month.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/jan/11/muslim-extremists-crime-gangs-london

wtf??


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Good grief! I just searched Google News to see if there's anything about last night's incident on CHL and it came up with this from yesterday's Observer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect they're recruiting peados as well.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 12, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I suspect they're recruiting peados as well.



If it's bullshit (which is quite often the case with Observer investigations IMO) the journos will probably want to keep a wide berth of Brixton for a while!


----------



## Bob (Jan 12, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Good grief! I just searched Google News to see if there's anything about last night's incident on CHL and it came up with this from yesterday's Observer!
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/jan/11/muslim-extremists-crime-gangs-london
> 
> wtf??



I know a small amount about this from my work. My understanding is that it's not quite as bizarre as it might sound.

Worth reading this leaked profiling document on potential terrorists. Summary is: All the stereotypes are wrong - the common element of all terrorists is that they've bought into an extremist world view.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2008/aug/20/uksecurity.terrorism1


----------



## boohoo (Jan 12, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> That was because a fucking massive lorry had driven into the rail bridge at Atlantic/Coldharbour.  It was ace.  I got pictures which I will, of course, share if I remember when i get home.



I sure it had driven into the bridge as our train went over as I heard a muffled crunch from the bridge and saw stuck lorry.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jan 12, 2009)

Parking changes on Dulwich road, see link:

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...32E4/0/DulwichRoadWLRAndParkingAmendments.pdf

Basically, 2 new zebra crossings and the introduction of speed tables which should slow the speedsters down Dulwich Road


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 12, 2009)

Outside the regent, that'll be fun! No mention of shifting the bus stop up to accomodate it though, which is a little odd.


----------



## Bob (Jan 12, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> Parking changes on Dulwich road, see link:
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...32E4/0/DulwichRoadWLRAndParkingAmendments.pdf
> 
> Basically, 2 new zebra crossings and the introduction of speed tables which should slow the speedsters down Dulwich Road



Looks like my little campaign to put speed bumps on Dulwich & Railton roads has been successful! Clearly they were scared about the thousands of people I was going to recruit to my cause.


----------



## pboi (Jan 12, 2009)

Kid Cudis recent remix is out today.

Vid filmed on Lordship Lane



yeaboi!!


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 12, 2009)

Bob said:


> Looks like my little campaign to put speed bumps on Dulwich & Railton roads has been successful! Clearly they were scared about the thousands of people I was going to recruit to my cause.



I'm not sure how successful they are though. The ones on Railton Road seem to encourage people to speed up once they get beyond Shakespeare Road (going towards HH) as if to make up for the 'lost' time. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Bob (Jan 12, 2009)

pboi said:


> Kid Cudis recent remix is out today.
> 
> Vid filmed on Lordship Lane
> 
> ...




Fantastic.


----------



## Bob (Jan 12, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> I'm not sure how successful they are though. The ones on Railton Road seem to encourage people to speed up once they get beyond Shakespeare Road (going towards HH) as if to make up for the 'lost' time. Time will tell I guess.



Yup - there's a definite need for at least one more - ideally by either Regent road or the Hamilton supermarket.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 12, 2009)

Talking of which, how long is it taking them to finish those flats above the Hamilton supermarket, that's been going on for ages.  

Oh and the *Sam the Wheels *exhibition is launched this Wednesday at the 198 Gallery: http://www.samthewheels.co.uk/  I had a quick wander round last week, but didn't have enough time to watch all the footage.


----------



## Bob (Jan 12, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Talking of which, how long is it taking them to finish those flats above the Hamilton supermarket, that's been going on for ages.
> 
> Oh and the Sam the Wheels exhibition is launched this Wednesday at the 198 Gallery: http://www.samthewheels.co.uk/  I had a quick wander round last week, but didn't have enough time to watch all the footage.



Hamilton - I'm beginning to wonder if they're going to build on the end of Mumford road just by it - it's being kept free of rubbish by a big block of concrete, and there's a new sign to do with it belonging to developers.

There's an event on the 28th Jan at the 198 in the evening for the Sam the Wheels exhibition - I'm going along with Mrs Bob to meet some neighbours.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 12, 2009)

Sam on the Sofa as they described it the other night!


----------



## Missez (Jan 12, 2009)

I have no onions. This has totally ruined my dinner plans.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 12, 2009)

I always keep a bag of frozen ready-diced onion from Iceland in the freezer for such emergency purposes.

Surely there's a World of Onions, or Vegetables-r-Us near you still open?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Surely just keep in the RH lane going south under the railways and peel off at the crossing, then walk it over past bodyshop when the green man's on? That's what I do.



Thinking on this further and I'm a bit confused - you stay in the right hand lane on Brixton Road? 
How do you get to the left hand lane to peel off then walk across the crossing?


----------



## Missez (Jan 12, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I always keep a bag of frozen ready-diced onion from Iceland in the freezer for such emergency purposes.
> 
> Surely there's a World of Onions, or Vegetables-r-Us near you still open?



There is a tesco 5 mins up the hill. But it's cold out there.


----------



## pboi (Jan 12, 2009)

baby its cold out there


----------



## ajdown (Jan 12, 2009)

Missez said:


> There is a tesco 5 mins up the hill. But it's cold out there.



Three minutes if you jog it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2009)

It's not cold out there, but it's a bit wet


----------



## Missez (Jan 12, 2009)

It's cold and wet out there. And I'm in my pyjamas anyway. 

I'm making chilli without onions now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2009)

It's way warmer today than last week - didn't need a jumper or gloves today


----------



## Missez (Jan 12, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> It's way warmer today than last week - didn't need a jumper or gloves today



Do you like being outside in the cold and wet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2009)

Missez said:


> Do you like being outside in the cold and wet?



No, but if onions need to be got, they need to be got. And it really ain't cold out there, I assure you.


----------



## Missez (Jan 12, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> No, but if onions need to be got, they need to be got. And it really ain't cold out there, I assure you.



Well if you're popping out, can you get me some onions while you're there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2009)

I've just been out - you'll have to get your own


----------



## Missez (Jan 12, 2009)

I made the chilli without onions anyway.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 13, 2009)

Otherwise crap and uneventful journey home on the bus slightly brightened for a minute or two by some steel drums being played outside Iceland at the bottom of the hill, for no obvious reason.


----------



## Missez (Jan 13, 2009)

My internet has only just come back on after being down for hours and hours and hours. It was horrible. Even worse than the onion disaster.


----------



## Missez (Jan 13, 2009)

Dammit! I just found an onion behind the kettle. It had been there all along.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Missez said:


> Dammit! I just found an onion behind the kettle. It had been there all along.



Maybe your internet was back there too - did you check?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 14, 2009)

www.theonion.com - there when you need it


----------



## Bob (Jan 14, 2009)

There are some large 'Lambeth in bloom' flowerpots that have arrived outside the Ritzy.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 14, 2009)

I give it 3 hours before they're full of empty beer cans and cigarette ends, and at least one person has pissed in them.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sure you can behave better than that AJ.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 14, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I give it 3 hours before they're full of empty beer cans and cigarette ends, and at least one person has pissed in them.



or even:

www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=274403


----------



## newbie (Jan 14, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Otherwise crap and uneventful journey home on the bus slightly brightened for a minute or two by some steel drums being played outside Iceland at the bottom of the hill, for no obvious reason.



busking.  I added a little to their total, because almost everyone going past developed a little bounce & smile.  Pans are good, most seem to respond well to them- I even saw some doing christmas carols on Oxford St and didn't come over all homicidal.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 14, 2009)

newbie said:


> busking. I added a little to their total, because almost everyone going past developed a little bounce & smile. Pans are good, most seem to respond well to them- I even saw some doing christmas carols on Oxford St and didn't come over all homicidal.


 

They always cheer me up.  I'd be quite happy to chain them there and throw away the key so they were stuck there for ever


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 15, 2009)

I want a little diary but Woolies is no more.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 15, 2009)

Quick, get to WH Smiths whilst it's still there.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't like WH Smiths, and it's shut by the time I get home. 

I want Woolies back.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I want a little diary but Woolies is no more.



Poundland


----------



## ajdown (Jan 15, 2009)

99p shop.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 15, 2009)

twisted said:


> Poundland




couldn't find anything in there last night.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> couldn't find anything in there last night.



they must have sold out then as there was a lot before Xmas when I was last in; they were at the end pf a row just down by the DVD/CD accessories


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2009)

twisted said:


> they must have sold out then as there was a lot before Xmas when I was last in; they were at the end pf a row just down by the DVD/CD accessories


 

positive I saw them as well.  Try the 99p shop instead.

Morleys?  Card/stationery shops near your work?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> positive I saw them as well.  Try the 99p shop instead.
> 
> Morleys?  Card/stationery shops near your work?



99p worth a pop but Poundland is usually better for office supplies and the like


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2009)

The place just down brixton road on the right hand side shortly after the second railway bridge - with chemist's downstairs and stationery/art materials upstairs - is good for this kind of thing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2009)

twisted said:


> 99p worth a pop but Poundland is usually better for office supplies and the like


 

Snob


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2009)

teuchter said:


> The place just down brixton road on the right hand side shortly after the second railway bridge - with chemist's downstairs and stationery/art materials upstairs - is good for this kind of thing.


 

oh yeah, near the Beehive


----------



## newbie (Jan 15, 2009)

teuchter said:


> The place just down brixton road on the right hand side shortly after the second railway bridge - with chemist's downstairs and stationery/art materials upstairs - is good for this kind of thing.



Kingshield.  Nice people. They used to be round the side of the Bon Marche building when there were little shops there.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Snob



Not at all. They just have a wider selection of stationery.

I'm still trying to work out which does the best value dog chews.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2009)

twisted said:


> Not at all. They just have a wider selection of stationery.
> 
> I'm still trying to work out which does the best value dog chews.


 

hm, 99p or £1.00 dog chews.  Decisions decisions


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> hm, 99p or £1.00 dog chews.  Decisions decisions





It's not the penny that matters, it's how long they last but Benjani hides it so there's no way of telling


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2009)

twisted said:


> It's not the penny that matters, it's how long they last but Benjani hides it so there's no way of telling


 

well then, what does it matter.  Why don't you go up there and play "hunt the doggie treat"?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> well then, what does it matter.  Why don't you go up there and play "hunt the doggie treat"?



Here's a tip. Never interfere with a dog and it's chew, especially a Rotty of elephantine strengths.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2009)

twisted said:


> Here's a tip. Never interfere with a dog and it's chew, especially a Rotty of elephantine strengths.


 

Ah go on


----------



## ajdown (Jan 15, 2009)

Lots of plod and ticket inspectors on the first stop up the hill checking southbound tickets, saw one kid in a hoodie being hauled off to the partyvan as we left.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Lots of plod and ticket inspectors on the first stop up the hill checking southbound tickets, saw one kid in a hoodie being hauled off to the partyvan as we left.



Do you approve of fare-dodging, ajdown?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 15, 2009)

Of course not.  No pay, no travel, no excuse.  Of course, it's not up in the same league as murder, but it's still an offence and thus people commiting the crime must accept the consequences when they get caught.  It's not like, in the vast majority of cases, people are doing it without knowing they are travelling without a valid pass.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Of course not.  No pay, no travel, no excuse.  Of course, it's not up in the same league as murder, but it's still an offence and thus people commiting the crime must accept the consequences when they get caught.  It's not like, in the vast majority of cases, people are doing it without knowing they are travelling without a valid pass.



Why are you posting up the location of the revenue officers on here, then? How are they supposed to do their job if people like you are giving people the information necessary to avoid them?


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 15, 2009)

Heh, good point.  Personally I pay for my travel but I couldn;t care less if people want to fare-dodge.  In the same vein, I couldn't care less if TfL want to catch them and fine them.  I will post if there are drugs dogs though.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 15, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Why are you posting up the location of the revenue officers on here, then? How are they supposed to do their job if people like you are giving people the information necessary to avoid them?



I very much doubt if many people are going to be reading this forum before deciding to go out in the next half hour (or already on a bus) with the explicit idea to fare dodge up Brixton Hill.

Besides, if it puts people off travelling that shouldn't be on the bus in the first place, then there's more room for paying passengers.  Win all round.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I very much doubt if many people are going to be reading this forum before deciding to go out in the next half hour (or already on a bus) with the explicit idea to fare dodge up Brixton Hill.



Why post it up at all then?



ajdown said:


> Besides, if it puts people off travelling that shouldn't be on the bus in the first place, then there's more room for paying passengers.  Win all round.



No, if it puts off those people from travelling and getting caught this evening, then they will simply carry on travelling without tickets tomorrow and making less room for fare-paying passengers. Whereas if they had not been put off by your message, they would have been caught and would have thought twice about doing it in the future.


----------



## pboi (Jan 15, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Why are you posting up the location of the revenue officers on here, then? How are they supposed to do their job if people like you are giving people the information necessary to avoid them?



so you have been an ass all day then?  Here, have a KitKat.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 15, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Why post it up at all then?



I thought this thread was to post random observations and happenings around the Brixton locality that weren't major enough to warrant threads of their own.

I wasn't aware you decided what was and wasn't important. My apologies, Sir.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I thought this thread was to post random observations and happenings around the Brixton locality that weren't major enough to warrant threads of their own.
> 
> I wasn't aware you decided what was and wasn't important. My apologies, Sir.



I'm just standing up for the interests of law-abiding citizens. I thought you would be in favour of that.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2009)

I mean, bluestreak said he would post if there were drugs dogs. How would you feel about that?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 15, 2009)

Whether they travel today or not, fare dodgers are going to get caught eventually.  Reminding them that patrols are out and about might just make them think whether saving £2 on a bus fare is worth a £50 fine every time they get caught.

Every single person on the bus I was on, seeing this kid getting hauled off (and the 3 buses in front/behind us witnessing it too) is now aware of the dangers of travelling without a valid form of ticket should they get tempted to not bother to change their weekly travelcard at some point in the future.

Of course, it only works on buses because the automatic barriers at tube stations intercept out of date tickets - but it all helps.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 15, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I mean, bluestreak said he would post if there were drugs dogs. How would you feel about that?



If it stops drug users and dealers coming into my bit of London, then that must be a good thing surely?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2009)

You seem to be of the opinion that your posting on here of their location is effective as a deterrent. Yet they themselves seem to reckon it is most effective if they don't reveal their location. Do you know something they don't? If so I think you should contact them and advise them to change their policy.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 15, 2009)

A visible, daily deterrent like conductors back on buses (or at least for parts of certain routes) would do a lot to improve the journey for everyone.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 15, 2009)

My bus up the hill tonight was half empty.  Anyone know what that was about?


----------



## brix (Jan 15, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> My bus up the hill tonight was half empty.  Anyone know what that was about?



All the fare dodgers got off the bus after reading U75?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> My bus up the hill tonight was half empty.  Anyone know what that was about?



They all read ajdown's warning?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 15, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> My bus up the hill tonight was half empty.  Anyone know what that was about?



Everyone got off early to check out the gradient outside the police station?


----------



## Missez (Jan 15, 2009)

brix said:


> All the fare dodgers got off the bus after reading U75?


I be they're all thinking that is was a good job they were able to get home and check the forums before setting off to get home.


----------



## brix (Jan 15, 2009)

Missez said:


> I be they're all thinking that is was a good job they were able to get home and check the forums before setting off to get home.



Indeed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2009)

They are filming a Pepsi ad in Tesco tonight - all I could see was a catering van and loads of trucks in the car park and a prop local notice board with lost dog notices on it. Someone was also in the process of making the checkouts look like a supermarket called S-Mart.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2009)

brix said:


> All the fare dodgers got off the bus after reading U75?






they were there yesterday and a girl on my bus screamed "oh my days, look at all them inspectors, please don't let them get on" and proceeded to tell her friend at the top of her voice that she had no pass


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2009)

twisted said:


> They all read ajdown's warning?



Evidently so. Hopefully this will be the last time he tries to obstruct law enforcers in doing their job effectively. I think he's learnt his lesson.


----------



## Missez (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob said:


> There are some large 'Lambeth in bloom' flowerpots that have arrived outside the Ritzy.



I thought those abominations turned up before Christmas?   There are a cluster of them on the roundabout opposite Lambeth Palace as well.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 16, 2009)

Missez said:


>



I have no idea either *shrug*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

Brixton market never fails to make me happy. 
I had no shopping to do but it is great just to stroll around the place.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2009)

I met a friend for lunch at Franco Manca and ended up sat next to editor and eme - they were just finishing up and left their money on the table when they left, so we took it and told the waiter that they'd done a runner. editor better not show his face there again - his name is mud now.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I met a friend for lunch at Franco Manca and ended up sat next to editor and eme - they were just finishing up and left their money on the table when they left, so we took it and told the waiter that they'd done a runner. editor better not show his face there again - his name is mud now.



WIN!!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I met a friend for lunch at Franco Manca and ended up sat next to editor and eme - they were just finishing up and left their money on the table when they left, so we took it and told the waiter that they'd done a runner. editor better not show his face there again - his name is mud now.


 

and after you just getting your name back 

*shakes head*


----------



## Not a Vet (Jan 16, 2009)

Fire in herne hill last night. Person hurt but not too bad. Her cats didn't fare so well though.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I met a friend for lunch at Franco Manca and ended up sat next to editor and eme - they were just finishing up and left their money on the table when they left, so we took it and told the waiter that they'd done a runner. editor better not show his face there again - his name is mud now.


----------



## Bob (Jan 16, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> Fire in herne hill last night. Person hurt but not too bad. Her cats didn't fare so well though.



Oh dear. Where?


----------



## Not a Vet (Jan 16, 2009)

Fire was on Dulwich Road, the flats opposite the Lido


----------



## Bob (Jan 16, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> Fire was on Dulwich Road, the flats opposite the Lido



Meath house I assume. Come to think of it that place is probably a bit of a firetrap - as far as I'm aware it's only got one staircase...

My lovely ageing neighbour used to live there.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 16, 2009)

Spotted a bunch of loonspuds on the corner by the Ritzy flapping some anti-Israel banners about as I passed.  Noticed "Green Party" banners and someone with a handful of Socialist Worker papers.

I thought they'd have all moved on to anti-Heathrow expansion by now *shrug*


----------



## brix (Jan 16, 2009)

Echo, echo, echo...


----------



## snackhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Went past Cafe Prov again this morning. Sign saying it's closed for refurbishment is still there but next to the planned opening date of 19th Jan they've added "hopefully". Me want garlic chips


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2009)

Dex night tonight, house and stuff.  Superhero theme...look out for Superman!! rawr


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2009)

Bus ticket discussion is amusing... 

I got on one the other morning and a 'yoof' got on after me but obviously had nothing on his Oyster Card. 
The bus driver asked him to pay or get off and he refused with the words 'just fucking drive' as an after thought. 
He then said that the bus driver 'was being a twat' and was 'making everyone wait' to which the bus driver said 'you are making everyone wait' 
Throughout this pleasant exchange the 'yoof' was also chatting away on his mobile phone.



Part of me wanted to just throw the little twat off the bus but guessed that I would probably just get stabbed up, or arrested for assault. 

Then another bus pulled up behind and the driver opened up the back doors, all the passengers (including me) piled off and onto the bus behind. The PAYG passengers explained to bus driver number two that they had already paid on the previous bus and he did just let everyone on. 

As we drove past the driver of bus number one was on the phone to (I assume) the police and the 'yoof' was still standing in the middle of the now empty bus chatting on his mobile. 

What a charming event


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2009)

I secretly enjoy yoof/bus driver stand-offs. Especially when the bus driver wins.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I secretly enjoy yoof/bus driver stand-offs. Especially when the bus driver wins.





I have said a few times that driving a London bus must be a real misery at times. I bet they really deal with some awful human beings!!!


----------



## billythefish (Jan 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have said a few times that driving a London bus must be a real misery at times. I bet they really deal with some awful human beings!!!


... especially on the school runs. I try to avoid that time of day at all costs, but the last time I had the misfortune to be on a bus then, exactly the same thing happened. We were all asked to abandon the bus - everyone from toddlers with their parents to OAPs - in the middle of the Wandsworth one-way system.
The kids on the back seat stayed there willing each other to out-psych the driver. So selfish.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jan 19, 2009)

The thing that gets me about these stand offs, is that most youngsters (in full time education) get free travel anyway so why the hassle. You want to intervene but why risk getting assaulted, prosecuted etc over something like this. Sad that society is like this now.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jan 19, 2009)

Cafe Prov update - opening moved back to 21st.
Mate had a look round yesterday and its all change, they've moved the bar, decorated (bright orange) and introduced a dedicated mums with kids daytime space.


----------



## Winot (Jan 19, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> and introduced a dedicated mums with kids daytime space.



Will Dads be banned?


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 19, 2009)

What about undedicated, tardy mums?


----------



## Not a Vet (Jan 19, 2009)

Winot said:


> Will Dads be banned?



Hey I don't make the rules


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2009)

Winot said:


> Will Dads be banned?



Dad's and Kid's space is in the half moon


----------



## snackhead (Jan 19, 2009)

What about childless spinsters, we need garlic chips too


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 19, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I want a little diary but Woolies is no more.



I got a boring one from WH Smiths in Charing Cross in the end.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 19, 2009)

snackhead said:


> What about childless spinsters, we need garlic chips too



Don't be silly.  We need to watch our weights so we can attract a mate and spawn children.  Then we will be allowed. 

Only then.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 19, 2009)

What about hungry sophisticated batchelors? No one ever thinks of them.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 19, 2009)

teuchter said:


> What about hungry sophisticated batchelors? No one ever thinks of them.




Nonsense.  Childless spinsters think of little else.  Mostly what they are thinking is ''where the fuck are they all? Why don't I know any.''


----------



## Not a Vet (Jan 20, 2009)

I noticed that the first protesters had gathered outside Cafe Prov this morning complete with placards and a loud speaker. They appeared to be shouting "What do we want? Garlic chips. When do we want them? Now"


----------



## ajdown (Jan 20, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> I noticed that the first protesters had gathered outside Cafe Prov this morning complete with placards and a loud speaker. They appeared to be shouting "What do we want? Garlic chips. When do we want them? Now"



....


----------



## ajdown (Jan 20, 2009)

There appears to be 'building activity' in the old betting shop on the corner of New Park Road with Brixton Hill, although I don't know what work is going on there.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 20, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> I noticed that the first protesters had gathered outside Cafe Prov this morning complete with placards and a loud speaker. They appeared to be shouting "What do we want? Garlic chips. When do we want them? Now"



Yes I was that loud speaker, and we will be there every day, the fight will not stop, our childless voices will be heard, the struggle will not cease until the moment when that first steaming platter of garlicky sliced potatoness is served. 

Can we fix it?

Yes we can!

This message was sponsored by

Childless
Hungry
Independent
Pretty (but never asked out cos we still can't tell when someone fancies us so never flirt back, they don't think we're interested and wander off)
Spinsters


----------



## teuchter (Jan 20, 2009)

snackhead said:


> Childless
> Hungry
> Independent
> Pretty (but never asked out cos we still can't tell when someone fancies us so never flirt back, they don't think we're interested and wander off)
> Spinsters



I see what you did there. Ingenious.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 20, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I see what you did there. Ingenious.



Why thank you 



teuchter said:


> What about hungry sophisticated batchelors? No one ever thinks of them.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 20, 2009)

snackhead said:


>


----------



## snackhead (Jan 20, 2009)

teuchter said:


>


----------



## teuchter (Jan 20, 2009)

snackhead said:


>


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 20, 2009)

snackhead said:


>





teuchter said:


>



Flirts


----------



## ajdown (Jan 21, 2009)

What on earth are the roadworks going on outside the tube station now?  Our bus got held up for about 5 minutes, then we got sent 'wrong side' up through to Coldharbour Lane on a one way sorta thing, looked like a big 'surface planer' machine was in use, and one being unloaded by St Matthews as we went past.

They're digging it all up already?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Flirts



But I had understood that when "batchelor" was qualified by "sophisticated" it had the same meaning as Robin William's epithet "Tall, thin men who like show tunes"


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 21, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> But I had understood that when "batchelor" was qualified by "sophisticated" it had the same meaning as Robin William's epithet "Tall, thin men who like show tunes"



And antique furniture too?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2009)

ajdown said:


> What on earth are the roadworks going on outside the tube station now?  Our bus got held up for about 5 minutes, then we got sent 'wrong side' up through to Coldharbour Lane on a one way sorta thing, looked like a big 'surface planer' machine was in use, and one being unloaded by St Matthews as we went past.
> 
> They're digging it all up already?





There are notices all over Brixton saying that from 8.00pm onwards there's roadworks.

They're resurfacing Brixton Road.

Maybe if you concentrated less on the alchies, bible bashers, drunk addicts etc. you'd see the signs


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There are notices all over Brixton saying that from 8.00pm onwards there's roadworks.
> 
> They're resurfacing Brixton Road.
> 
> Maybe if you concentrated less on the alchies, bible bashers, drunk addicts etc. you'd see the signs



I managed to work out, all by meself, without even reading the signs, what they are doing, based on the following cunningly concealed clues:

1. They have been rebuilding the high street for several months and we have been talking about it here for several months
2. They have nearly finished the pavements
3. They had not done anything to the Southbound carriageway road surface yet
4. Last night or maybe the night before they resurfaced the Northbound carriageway; this I deduced from the shiny new tarmac and road markings I spied with my eyes this morning
5. There were several enormous road-surfacing machines re-surfacing the road when I came out of the tube this evening.

From these cunningly concealed clues I cunningly concluded that what they are doing is resurfacing the road.

I am clever, me.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> But I had understood that when "batchelor" was qualified by "sophisticated" it had the same meaning as Robin William's epithet "Tall, thin men who like show tunes"



I think you may be getting your "sophisticated batchelors" mixed up with your "sensitive gentlemen".


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2009)

It seems the 'northbound 159 bustop war' has entered its final phase, with rucking schoolkids all over the road and pavements. It's like D day

Plenty cops now


----------



## tarannau (Jan 22, 2009)

Ah, bus wars. The happy days of my childhood rucking on the 118


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2009)

and now the tube's closed!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh FFS!   I've been late every morning this week for one reason or another. 

(mostly leaving late)


----------



## tarannau (Jan 22, 2009)

Signal problems at Stockwell apparently. You should leave earlier quim.

Clearly.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2009)

Or later


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Or later



Exactly.  I can saunter in at 10.30 now with a jaunty ''brixton was shut, innit'.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2009)

Get rid of car and blame others! 
The system works people and my London meetings usually have a one hour window either side.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 22, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe if you concentrated less on the alchies, bible bashers, drunk addicts etc. you'd see the signs



When you're on the bus and passing through, windows all steamed up because people seem allergic to fresh air, crushed in like sardines, you can't see the signs.  In fact, if it wasn't for Digital Doris announcing the stops, half the time I wouldn't know where to get off because you can't see anything.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2009)

And E&C was down to one lane on the waterloo exit, causing further Traffic Chaos!

Today was a good day to ride the bike


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 22, 2009)

What on earth is that thing parked in the George Canning / Hobgoblin / Hootenanny car park?!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 22, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> What on earth is that thing parked in the George Canning / Hobgoblin / Hootenanny car park?!



some kind of tank?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> When you're on the bus and passing through, windows all steamed up because people seem allergic to fresh air, crushed in like sardines, you can't see the signs.  In fact, if it wasn't for Digital Doris announcing the stops, half the time I wouldn't know where to get off because you can't see anything.



Lick the windows.  



snowy_again said:


> What on earth is that thing parked in the George Canning / Hobgoblin / Hootenanny car park?!



It claims to be a tyranosaurus but it's more like a stegosaurus.

*considers checking spelling but can't be bothered*


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I got a boring one from WH Smiths in Charing Cross in the end.




I have a rather redundant £100  (sale price) diary from work... shall I put it on ebay?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2009)

teuchter said:


> What about hungry *sophisticated batchelors?* No one ever thinks of them.



do they exist??


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 22, 2009)

boohoo said:


> do they exist??




I thought I met one last night.  Although, thinking about it now, he could easily have been a sensitive gentleman.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I thought I met one last night.  Although, thinking about it now, he could easily have been a sensitive gentleman.



He could have been just one of the performances at Shunt perhaps an art project or an automata.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 22, 2009)

bachelor FFS.

No t.

sorry, carry on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> When you're on the bus and passing through, windows all steamed up because people seem allergic to fresh air


 

that's what sleeves are for


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> bachelor FFS.
> 
> No t.
> 
> sorry, carry on.



you're right... and shockingly it was a spelling mistake from teuchter.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 22, 2009)

boohoo said:


> you're right... and shockingly it was a spelling mistake from teuchter.



He's let me down. He's let you down.  He's let bluey down.  Worst of all he's let himself down.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Lick the windows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. Although I like the touch of the car clamp triangles as the beast's spines. To promote Tyrannosaurus Alan and his band apparently, although there's a touch of the Mutoids about it. Not sure if there's any connection - a few of the MW crew used to drink in there, but I've no idea who Alan the dino is.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 22, 2009)

boohoo said:


> I have a rather redundant £100  (sale price) diary from work... shall I put it on ebay?



Yes.  But pencil in a few random events before sending it off.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> bachelor FFS.
> 
> No t.
> 
> sorry, carry on.



I can only apologise. I must have been momentarily confused by canned foods.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> He's let me down. He's let you down. He's let bluey down. Worst of all he's let himself down.


 


he should be banned for a week as punishment


----------



## tarannau (Jan 22, 2009)

You sir, are a fraud. A gentleman never buys mushy peas in a can.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I can only apologise. I must have been momentarily confused by canned foods.




So you were talking about hungry sophisticated peas?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 22, 2009)

boohoo said:


> He could have been just one of the performances at Shunt perhaps an art project or an automata.




He _did_ look as if he was rather hastily put together by a somewhat foppish, drunk art student who ran out of funds before the project was finished.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> He _did_ look as if he was rather hastily put together by a somewhat foppish, drunk art student who ran out of funds before the project was finished.





Did he come with a lot of wordy supposedly insightful descriptions?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> He _did_ look as if he was rather hastily put together by a somewhat foppish, drunk art student who ran out of funds before the project was finished.



Perhaps you could have made some sort of financial donation to allow the project to be completed properly.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 22, 2009)

boohoo said:


> Did he come with a lot of wordy supposedly insightful descriptions?



Yes, but no operating instructions.  It seemed to be an interactive experience but I could find neither the on nor the off button.  I think it was controlled remotely. 



teuchter said:


> Perhaps you could have made some sort of financial donation to allow the project to be completed properly.



I would have but I couldn't find the money slot.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Yes, but no operating instructions.  It seemed to be an interactive experience but I could find neither the on nor the off button.  I think it was controlled remotely.



Like the sid and nancy wheelie bins??


----------



## ajdown (Jan 22, 2009)

Someone on New Park Road has a very nice dinner tonight, I could smell it as I walked past the Telegraph.

Nom.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 23, 2009)

I might wander down to Cafe Prov later. If it's still closed, prepare to be deafened by the roar of a thousand police helicopters chasing me along the miniature railway track in Brockwell Park.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jan 23, 2009)

snackhead said:


> I might wander down to Cafe Prov later. If it's still closed, prepare to be deafened by the roar of a thousand police helicopters chasing me along the miniature railway track in Brockwell Park.



No, it re-opened on Wednesday.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 23, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> No, it re-opened on Wednesday.



Thank you Not a Vet   I grabbed my coat as soon as I read your post!

Just back from a lovely lunch. The new layout makes more sense and there's a coffee and cake counter. I had grilled pork chops with sauteed spinach, calvados gravy and chips (yes those ones!) 

Glad to report it's retained its singleton sanctuary status, I was outnumbered by a surplus of sophisticated bachelors 

Followed it up with a bracing but peaceful stroll round the park and a bag of strawberry jam tarts from the bakery.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2009)

There is a cornish lady in the vicinity.  Just to warn you. 

Batten down the hatches!


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmm, jam tarts. 

I spent some of this week cleaning a bicycle until it was shiny. Then pegged it through Brixton to get to work, to find a workman opening a water main on Brixton Road. Back to cleaning the bike again.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 23, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> There is a cornish lady in the vicinity.  Just to warn you.
> 
> Batten down the hatches!



Bring her to meet Minnie on your way down the hill to the Albert.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Bring her to meet Minnie on your way down the hill to the Albert.



Will she be in her usual spot about 9.45pm?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 23, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Will she be in her usual spot about 9.45pm?




She's been leaving earlier than that of late and if you tell here she'll get all shy cos after last weekend she'll soon be into double figures of urbanites she has met (whilst remaining in the same spot thoughout)
If you do come down just tell Adam on the door you;re popping into see her. I  think he knows her board name as well as real name.


----------



## netbob (Jan 24, 2009)

The Chinese New YEar dragon parade is going on in the market if anyone wanted to catch it? (by Wing Tai)


----------



## ash (Jan 24, 2009)

When is the dragon going through the market? Have I missed it?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 24, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> She's been leaving earlier than that of late and if you tell here she'll get all shy cos after last weekend she'll soon be into double figures of urbanites she has met (whilst remaining in the same spot thoughout)
> If you do come down just tell Adam on the door you;re popping into see her. I  think he knows her board name as well as real name.



We didn't pass till much later than that in the end. I know her real name.  It's


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 24, 2009)

Bob said:


> Meath house I assume. Come to think of it that place is probably a bit of a firetrap - as far as I'm aware it's only got one staircase...
> 
> My lovely ageing neighbour used to live there.




I met you on Friday night at offline.  Except it wasn't you.  It was just some bloke called Bob... 

 at Madzone talking to non urbanites.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2009)

Just had the coppers knocking on our door asking if we knew anything about "the incident" outside our building - turns out it was a shooting.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 24, 2009)

Bugger.  I take it you didn't then...


----------



## Missez (Jan 24, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Just had the coppers knocking on our door asking if we knew anything about "the incident" outside our building - turns out it was a shooting.



I haven't heard anything  

(Hope you are feeling well and taking it easy)


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 25, 2009)

The scaffolding has collapsed on Rushcroft Road.


----------



## Missez (Jan 25, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> The scaffolding has collapsed on Rushcroft Road.



Is it windy out?


----------



## Bob (Jan 25, 2009)

Caroline Pidgeon (the Lib Dem GLA member who covers Brixton because she's also Parliamentary candidate for Vauxhall) & Chris Nicholson (Lib Dem candidate for Streatham) have been hassling TFL to try and get the roadworks sorted sooner. 

No particular news yet apart from them trying to get TFL to not do the same again with the redevelopment of Brixton Square.


----------



## Bob (Jan 25, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I met you on Friday night at offline.  Except it wasn't you.  It was just some bloke called Bob...
> 
> at Madzone talking to non urbanites.



There are lots of imposter Bobs out there. 

Actually I was there with Nipsla, Memespring & Mrs Bob for a while.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2009)

Missez said:


> I haven't heard anything
> 
> (Hope you are feeling well and taking it easy)



I'm feeling fine - 

You'll see all the tape outside this morning - our flatmate struggled to get in last night -the tape started(last night) outside the Hootananny and ended by the park with a concentration of cameras and policemen dressed in white suits by the northbound bus stop apparently.  They said it was a gang-related shooting but no one had died.  Doubtless word will filter through from neighbour to neighour over the next few days..


----------



## malice (Jan 25, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm feeling fine -
> 
> You'll see all the tape outside this morning - our flatmate struggled to get in last night -the tape started(last night) outside the Hootananny and ended by the park with a concentration of cameras and policemen dressed in white suits by the northbound bus stop apparently.  They said it was a gang-related shooting but no one had died.  Doubtless word will filter through from neighbour to neighour over the next few days..




There was something on the news this morning (tagged on to the end of a story about a fatal stabbing somewhere in east london). It said a non-fatal shooting in Tulse Hill, but I'm guessing it's the same, just got the road/place confused


----------



## Missez (Jan 25, 2009)

malice said:


> There was something on the news this morning (tagged on to the end of a story about a fatal stabbing somewhere in east london). It said a non-fatal shooting in Tulse Hill, but I'm guessing it's the same, just got the road/place confused



I think the two are different incidents.

http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/news/4074309.Teens_shot_in_Tulse_Hill/


----------



## pboi (Jan 25, 2009)

the stabbing was in east ldn, the two injured from the shooting is in tulse hill. how can they be the same malice?


----------



## malice (Jan 25, 2009)

pboi said:


> the stabbing was in east ldn, the two injured from the shooting is in tulse hill. how can they be the same malice?



Sorry, not very clear, I meant the news said the shooting was "in tulse  hill" when it sounds like it was near the hob - so near tulse hill road but not in tulse hill. South london pedantry.

Didn't mean that the stabbing and shooting were the same.


----------



## Missez (Jan 25, 2009)

malice said:


> Sorry, not very clear, I meant the news said the shooting was "in tulse  hill" when it sounds like it was near the hob - so near tulse hill road but not in tulse hill. South london pedantry.
> 
> Didn't mean that the stabbing and shooting were the same.



There is no such place as Tulse Hill road. The road actually is Tulse Hill.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2009)

It was just on the news - 14 year old shot in the head in hospital NOT life threatening injuries.  16 year old also shot.  Our neighbour's son is 14 and always out and about out front - I'm assuming it's not him... but it's too close to home.. 

http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/news/4074309.Teens_shot_in_Tulse_Hill/


----------



## netbob (Jan 29, 2009)

Sainsbury's just got those serve yourself payment machines installed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2009)

memespring said:


> Sainsbury's just got those serve yourself payment machines installed.



Which Sainsbury's? The one in Clapham?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 29, 2009)

memespring said:


> Sainsbury's just got those serve yourself payment machines installed.



"Please place item on the bagging area."
(place item on bagging area)
"Please remove item from the bagging area."
(remove item from bagging area)
"Please place item on the bagging area."
(place item on bagging area)
"Please remove item from the bagging area."
(remove item from bagging area)
"Please place item on the bagging area."
(place item on bagging area)
"Please remove item from the bagging area."
(remove item from bagging area)

repeat ad infinitum until a checkout person comes over and presses some buttons.

That's how it works at the Green Park branch, anyway.


----------



## netbob (Jan 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Which Sainsbury's? The one in Clapham?



no, the brixton one, clapaham's /miles/ away


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 29, 2009)

teuchter said:


> "Please place item on the bagging area."
> (place item on bagging area)
> "Please remove item from the bagging area."
> (remove item from bagging area)
> ...


 
They have a self-service Boots near where I work now


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2009)

memespring said:


> no, the brixton one, clapaham's /miles/ away



the one next to the station?


----------



## netbob (Jan 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> the one next to the station?



(I don't get out much, I've not been further than coldhabour lane since friday)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2009)

memespring said:


> (I don't get out much, I've not been further than coldhabour lane since friday)



I can't imagine how that would work in that tiny branch - I bet loads of thieving will happen


----------



## netbob (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah, I feel sorry for the staff who'll have to police it.


----------



## pboi (Jan 29, 2009)

anonye know any nights in Brix this wknd that plays hip hop / rnb type stuff.  nowhere up its own arse...just good music and beerage.  Plan B is a poss...but its usually house music on Sat


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 29, 2009)

urban75 just mentioned on newsnight (bbc2)

interview with a woman and her son in battersea about the new "digital revolution". she logs on saying "urban75, that's one of my favourites"


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 29, 2009)

Ooh, wonder who it was...


----------



## teuchter (Jan 29, 2009)

pboi said:


> anonye know any nights in Brix this wknd that plays hip hop / rnb type stuff.  nowhere up its own arse...just good music and beerage.  Plan B is a poss...but its usually house music on Sat



Plan b often claims to play hip hop on a friday night but it usually degenerates into crappy rnb nonsense. Maybe that's what you're after though.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 30, 2009)

Some sort of fire on Leeson Road last night - all taped off, police and fire brigade in attendance, fortuantely no one hurt according to the extremely young cycling policeman I spoke to. 

Oh and an urbanite in the bloody hairdressers on Railton Road as I walked past it, after failing to get an appointment. Grr.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 30, 2009)

Cafe on the Hill is still closed as M is on hoilday in Thailand. I can't afford Negril everyday. Is there any decent place on Tulse Hill/BWL?


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 30, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Some sort of fire on Leeson Road last night



There was a big house fire at the Brixton end of Mayall Road yesterday afternoon. Went past this morning - the roof has gone, and the owners were trying to rescue what was left of their possessions.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 30, 2009)

There was a p4 bus on fire this morning on Coldharbour Lane... The firemen had put it out by the time I walked past


----------



## Not a Vet (Jan 30, 2009)

Forthcoming bus changes affecting Brixton routes:

35 - new contract awarded, 19 new "Enviro 400"s to operate

N35 - as above with new buses

345 - as above but with 25 new buses.

All changes scheduled to start from May 2nd


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> Forthcoming bus changes affecting Brixton routes:
> 
> 35 - new contract awarded, 19 new "Enviro 400"s to operate
> 
> ...



Does that mean a more frequent service, or just new buses to replace the existing?


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2009)

shakespearegirl said:


> There was a p4 bus on fire this morning on Coldharbour Lane... The firemen had put it out by the time I walked past



Is there a crazed arsonist on the loose?


----------



## snackhead (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone tried Barney's Cafe by Loughborough Junction? I go past it on the bus. It seems to be open in the evening as well.

Looks refreshingly unchanged


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2009)

memespring said:


> Sainsbury's just got those serve yourself payment machines installed.



Just walked past it and there are no machines


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 31, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Just walked past it and there are no machines



There are, I was in there last night.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> There are, I was in there last night.


They're not obvious from the door. Where are they?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 31, 2009)

There's a Christian rap group from "The Potters House" (presumably a local church) by the railway bridges 'doing their stuff' and drawing quite a crowd.

Or at least they were about 10 minutes ago when I jumped on a bus to leave there.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 31, 2009)

snackhead said:


> Has anyone tried Barney's Cafe by Loughborough Junction? I go past it on the bus. It seems to be open in the evening as well.
> 
> Looks refreshingly unchanged



I went there for breakfast this morning.

They seem to expanded the range a bit and the new Portugese owners seem friendly and nice, interior a bit updated but seems pretty much the same..


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 31, 2009)

*waves at shakespearegirl*


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2009)

ajdown said:


> There's a Christian rap group from "The Potters House" (presumably a local church) by the railway bridges 'doing their stuff' and drawing quite a crowd.
> 
> Or at least they were about 10 minutes ago when I jumped on a bus to leave there.



ah c-rap


----------



## snackhead (Jan 31, 2009)

shakespearegirl said:


> I went there for breakfast this morning.
> 
> They seem to expanded the range a bit and the new Portugese owners seem friendly and nice, interior a bit updated but seems pretty much the same..



Thanks shakespearegirl, I'll give it a go


----------



## colacubes (Jan 31, 2009)

teuchter said:


> "Please place item on the bagging area."
> (place item on bagging area)
> "Please remove item from the bagging area."
> (remove item from bagging area)
> ...



We used them this evening and this is v accurate


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Tesco in Brixton (Acre Lane) has one of those coin sorter magizmos?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes. Whether it actually works is another thing.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Yes. Whether it actually works is another thing.



Cheers... 

I tried to give them a call but (surprisingly) nobody answered. 
Should I lug my ton of coppers down there and risk it? 
Perhaps not on a lazy Sunday


----------



## Planty (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmm.  Does anyone know of a good garage for service and MOT around Brixton? I'd be very grateful for some advice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 2, 2009)

Planty said:


> Hmm.  Does anyone know of a good garage for service and MOT around Brixton? I'd be very grateful for some advice.




The one down the side of the White Horse has been there for years


----------



## Pip (Feb 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Phoenix is open today? I'm starving hungry and bored out of my mind.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 2, 2009)

Planty said:


> Hmm.  Does anyone know of a good garage for service and MOT around Brixton? I'd be very grateful for some advice.



Aye, Hearne Bros on Brixton Hill

http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1066/29839.php


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 2, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Aye, Hearne Bros on Brixton Hill
> 
> http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1066/29839.php



Yeah, they'll do. There's one in Clapham North that only does MoT and they're good too but I forget the name


----------



## Planty (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## fjydj (Feb 2, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> There's one in Clapham North that only does MoT and they're good too but I forget the name





http://www.claphamnorthmot.co.uk/

need to book ahead with them.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 2, 2009)

Pip said:


> Does anyone know if the Phoenix is open today? I'm starving hungry and bored out of my mind.


 Come here, I'll feed you.


----------



## Pip (Feb 2, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Come here, I'll feed you.



Nah, I'll just buy some jaffa cakes.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## twistedAM (Feb 2, 2009)

fjydj said:


> http://www.claphamnorthmot.co.uk/
> 
> need to book ahead with them.



Really? Last time I went there was two years ago and just queued up. You have to book at Hearns as well.
I'm a bit suspect about Croxted Rd garage though the god thing about that is you can leave and pick up the van/car at any time as it's a 24 hour petrol station as well. I think they charged me for shit they didn't need to when a word in my ear would have sufficed and then tried to charge me for a second test. I pointed out that the cheeky fucks had put their sticker under my licence plate and demanded the equivalent for the MoT for the free advertsising.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2009)

Pip said:


> Does anyone know if the Phoenix is open today? I'm starving hungry and bored out of my mind.


It was open at 1pm, as was Honest Foods opposite.


----------



## harys francke (Feb 2, 2009)

look at SPANISH HARLEM INCIDENT IN BRIXTON on youtube for some good views of east brixton


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2009)

harys francke said:


> look at SPANISH HARLEM INCIDENT IN BRIXTON on youtube for some good views of east brixton


Why? What's it about? You gotta give us a bit more...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 2, 2009)

It's his video of a Bob Dylan song filmed around the Loughborough Estate from the look of the first few seconds of it.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's his video of a Bob Dylan song filmed around the Loughborough Estate from the look of the first few seconds of it.


Yes. With a grumpy-looking women wandering about the 'edgy' backstreets.

*waits for obligatory Barrier Block shot...


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2009)

It's a few years old though as it shows the arches on Brixton Station Rd before they were done up. Not quite sure what the point of the video was, tbh.


----------



## honto (Feb 2, 2009)

Just had 3 hours of no electric. Apparently around 96 houses in Brixton were cut off. Working again now, so was a pleasant pub interlude rather than a long cold night.


----------



## fjydj (Feb 3, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Really? Last time I went there was two years ago and just queued up. You have to book at Hearns as well.
> I'm a bit suspect about Croxted Rd garage though the god thing about that is you can leave and pick up the van/car at any time as it's a 24 hour petrol station as well. I think they charged me for shit they didn't need to when a word in my ear would have sufficed and then tried to charge me for a second test. I pointed out that the cheeky fucks had put their sticker under my licence plate and demanded the equivalent for the MoT for the free advertsising.



...re clapham north MOT, it may have changed now, but they were using one ramp less than last year, so it was best to book, you didn't have to but it was better to.
Except for saturday which was still turn up and wait.

the one on Ferndale road also preferred you book ahead as I tried to go there a few times too... without success at getting a cancelled slot.


----------



## fjydj (Feb 3, 2009)

an amazing snowman on Bonham Road and Sudbourne...

not my work but thanks to whoever made it. Its brilliant.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 4, 2009)

The fish shop in Herne Hill (Cape Clear?) has gone into receivership. Big old lock slapped on the front door, National Rail eviction notice on the window and a shop full of stock still inside. Its going to smell. 

There was a great snow sculpture on Railton Road, by the purple house, near the junction with Shakespeare Road. Oh and a massive snow cock on the grass opposite St Matthews Church, but it seems to have been demolished already.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 5, 2009)

It sounds like it's raining outside but I can't be bothered getting up to look. 

I want snow, not rain.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 5, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> It sounds like it's raining outside but I can't be bothered getting up to look.
> 
> I want snow, not rain.



And you thought that someone on the internet might save you some effort by getting up and looking themselves and then typing a report out for you here.

But they didn't.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> It sounds like it's raining outside but I can't be bothered getting up to look.
> 
> I want snow, not rain.




You don't deserve snow after slagging our London snow off


----------



## Not a Vet (Feb 5, 2009)

it is raining. Not sure that count as chitter chatter though. 
If you are height restricted, it might be a big deal getting on a step ladder to see of its raining..


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 5, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> it is raining. Not sure that count as chitter chatter though.
> If you are height restricted, it might be a big deal getting on a step ladder to see of its raining..



Thank you, Not a Vet.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2009)

There was a little bit of snow just before midnight.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 5, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> it is raining. Not sure that count as chitter chatter though.
> If you are height restricted, it might be a big deal getting on a step ladder to see of its raining..



Unless you already have a step ladder by the window from looking out for snow a couple of days ago.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 5, 2009)

teuchter said:


> And you thought that someone on the internet might save you some effort by getting up and looking themselves and then typing a report out for you here.
> 
> But they didn't.



I'm sure I don't know what you mean.  

I'm thinking of getting up in a minute to check on my snowduck.  He's blocking the path at the moment, you know.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 5, 2009)

What are you expecting to find out when you check on him? That he has moved to a less obstructive location?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 5, 2009)

That he has slimmed down, thus affording an easier passage for pedestrians.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 5, 2009)

Perhaps he will have flown away completely.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 5, 2009)

I doubt it.  I didn't make it any wings.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 5, 2009)

Phew.  Thought it had lost its beak.  Put my glasses on and it's okay.  It seems to have become a cyclops duck though.  Only one of its tangerine eyes is visible.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 5, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> The fish shop in Herne Hill (Cape Clear?) has gone into receivership. Big old lock slapped on the front door, National Rail eviction notice on the window and a shop full of stock still inside. Its going to smell.


That's a shame. tbh I was surprised when it opened about a year or so ago because lots of shops had closed round there, including the butchers and the bakery. I guess there's only so much trade to be had with sainsburys round the corner and every type of fish imagineable available up the road in Brixton Market


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Phew. Thought it had lost its beak. Put my glasses on and it's okay. It seems to have become a cyclops duck though. Only one of its tangerine eyes is visible.


 

I've seen your duck


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 5, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've seen your duck



Did you walk that extra bit up the hill for a nosy?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Phew. Thought it had lost its beak. Put my glasses on and it's okay. It seems to have become a cyclops duck though. Only one of its tangerine eyes is visible.


 


quimcunx said:


> Did you walk that extra bit up the hill for a nosy?


 

Not at all, the bus stopped there and I got on the top and had a look


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2009)

Tube station refurbishment update:

Work continues at a blistering pace and today I noticed that they have partly tiled a couple of the platform level cross-tunnel walls with cream-coloured tiles.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2009)

Bah! It's all rainy. No snow. Booo!


----------



## Pip (Feb 6, 2009)

editor said:


> Bah! It's all rainy. No snow. Booo!



Whoo every last trace of snow can fuck off now IMO.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2009)

Pip said:


> Whoo every last trace of snow can fuck off now IMO.


Nooooo! Don't listen to her!

More snow! More!


----------



## Pip (Feb 6, 2009)

editor said:


> Nooooo! Don't listen to her!
> 
> More snow! More!



BEGONE!


----------



## Missez (Feb 6, 2009)

It's snowing a lot now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone know anything about the emergency gas works going on outside Brockwell Gate/Tulse Hill?

They've been working all night, have dug 3 big holes - left site about 6am and just returned.


----------



## brix (Feb 6, 2009)

Missez said:


> It's snowing a lot now.


Urrgh


----------



## Missez (Feb 6, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Anyone know anything about the emergency gas works going on outside Brockwell Gate/Tulse Hill?
> 
> They've been working all night, have dug 3 big holes - left site about 6am and just returned.



All night? That must have made a good nights sleep for you.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2009)

Missez said:


> All night? That must have made a good nights sleep for you.



Let's just say it was disturbed!

...but, they've clearly acted very quickly, and got/getting the job done in freezing conditions.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Tube station refurbishment update:
> 
> Work continues at a blistering pace and today I noticed that they have partly tiled a couple of the platform level cross-tunnel walls with cream-coloured tiles.




Damn, I forgot about that.  I was going to make a post about how ugly they were


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2009)

Pip said:


> BEGONE!




Yep, the snow can fuck off now


----------



## Missez (Feb 6, 2009)

I've just been out in it.  It wasn't nice.  

I'd go back to bed, but I'm trying to get through to my old university for a transcript of my results. I have a suspician that they've been occupied by Gaza protesters and that is why they aren't responding to my emails.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Tube station refurbishment update:
> 
> Work continues at a blistering pace and today I noticed that they have partly tiled a couple of the platform level cross-tunnel walls with cream-coloured tiles.



I got to go on a tour of the works a couple of weeks ago (as the noise affects our flat) and apparently it will be finished by October this year


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like it's all melting now - I must have missed any snow cos I just looked out the window and even the snow on the field out back is starting to go


----------



## netbob (Feb 6, 2009)

nipsla said:


> I got to go on a tour of the works a couple of weeks ago (as the noise affects our flat) and apparently it will be finished by October this year



Also the shopping arcade / entrance from Electric Lane will not be reopening - its being used for offices instead.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2009)

In the last planning app I saw, the passage remained open, but all the arcade units were taken up with offices?


----------



## snackhead (Feb 6, 2009)

Thinking of going outside in a bit, maybe to Brockwell Park.


----------



## netbob (Feb 6, 2009)

Crispy said:


> In the last planning app I saw, the passage remained open, but all the arcade units were taken up with offices?



They told me it was just going to be a fire escape for the offices, they might have got it wrong though.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2009)

memespring said:


> They told me it was just going to be a fire escape for the offices, they might have got it wrong though.



They must be pretty grim offices ... I can't imagine they'd get much natural light there.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2009)

This is from August last year, I think:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_dvT9SNa-o...14/s1600-h/2008-08-06+Brixton+Underground.jpg


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2009)

Crispy said:


> This is from August last year, I think:
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_dvT9SNa-o...14/s1600-h/2008-08-06+Brixton+Underground.jpg



In that it looks like the "offices" are all for LU use.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2009)

Crispy said:


> This is from August last year, I think:
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_dvT9SNa-o...14/s1600-h/2008-08-06+Brixton+Underground.jpg



They told us that the reason is because of the new tube trains they will need much more space for people/wires/equipment.  Hence the retail unit just off Electric Lane that's on that diagram will be an office and as it will all be LU offices along the arcade it won't be opened up.  

Which is a shame.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone know if Cafe on the Hill is open?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2009)

Try ringing them Twisted

020 8671 6012


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone noticed that Brixton High Road now has little grey bins that double up as ashtrays?  

Noticed them this morning.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyone noticed that Brixton High Road now has little grey bins that double up as ashtrays?
> 
> Noticed them this morning.



I noticed it ages ago.

ie. before you.

Like the cream tiles in the tube. You just aren't as on the ball as I am.




I think one of them is a recycling-type bin as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I noticed it ages ago.
> 
> ie. before you.
> 
> ...


 

The cream tiles in the tube were there last week.

Yes, one of those ugly grey bins has "bottles/cans" on it.

I don't notice them as I'm normally in too much of a rush to go look at bins


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 6, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Try ringing them Twisted
> 
> 020 8671 6012



facepalm moment


----------



## Planty (Feb 6, 2009)

Car passed MOT   Very happy. Thanks for all you help.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> facepalm moment




Did it work, were they open?


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 6, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did it work, were they open?



No. there was a powercut on Blenheim Gardens this afternoon so I stayed put wasting electricity and cooking a steak and kidney pie.
Thing is I have the number on a stciky on my desktop as I call them for advance orders now and again.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 9, 2009)

Cunts on Brixton High Street with umbrellas
Go home and poke your own eyes out you hopeless bastards.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Cunts on Brixton High Street with umbrellas
> Go home and poke your own eyes out you hopeless bastards.




Just got back from hospital and idiots walking three abreast with umbrellas leaving no space for normal people to walk past, not to mention the twats sheltering UNDERNEATH bus stops with umbrellas


----------



## Pip (Feb 9, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just got back from hospital and idiots walking three abreast with umbrellas leaving no space for normal people to walk past, not to mention the twats sheltering UNDERNEATH bus stops with umbrellas



I knooowwww 
WTF is wrong with them?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2009)

Pip said:


> I knooowwww
> WTF is wrong with them?




greedy bastards, that's what.  Not satisfied with keeping themselves dry, they have to hog the space under bus stops that umbrella-less people could be using. They deserve it more as they don't go poking people in the eye with their weapons of eye destruction


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2009)

Brixton Woolies is now a cheapo 'designer' outlet and those humanoid-replacing 'auto-checkouts' in Sainsburys are absolutely shit. 

(*Not that I use Sainsburys much, but the whole thin is really bad thought out and was pissing off all the people using it)


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2009)

editor said:


> Brixton Woolies is now a cheapo 'designer' outlet



There's a rug emporium at the back and a mysterious screened-off area in the middle.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 9, 2009)

I went in that reopened Woolies/discount store yesterday. Weird assortment of stuff, with a fantastically large array of the world's most horrible rugs and cushions. And a lot of remote control helicopters for some reason.

I'll admit to an awe-inspired snigger at two of the most wonderfully awful rugs I've ever seen. Think artificial tiger and lion hides, but as if drawn by a small child with crayons and no sense of proportion. More like an cartoon tiger, squashed flat by a cement roller and boasting a shocked 'up the arse' face. Yours for a bargain tenner


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2009)

editor said:


> Brixton Woolies is now a cheapo 'designer' outlet and those humanoid-replacing 'auto-checkouts' in Sainsburys are absolutely shit.
> 
> (*Not that I use Sainsburys much, but the whole thin is really bad thought out and was pissing off all the people using it)




Saw Woolies when I went past this evening and thought WTF

I had absolutely no problem using the self-service check-out at Sainsbury's on Friday


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 9, 2009)

My flatmate went in the other day and mentioned that there appeared not to be anything with a designer label on it.  So just another of those cheap 'general rubbish' shops we have plenty of already thanks. 

People who walk in threes and can't move to let others pass are rude with or without umbrellas.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 9, 2009)

Another satisfied user of Sainsbury's self-service checkouts here. Clearly I've missed my vocation. Get me in Tesco's blipping away and even their Saturday queues would melt away. 

must ... buy ... horrible ... tiger ... rug ... now.....


----------



## slcr (Feb 9, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I went in that reopened Woolies/discount store yesterday. Weird assortment of stuff, with a fantastically large array of the world's most horrible rugs and cushions. And a lot of remote control helicopters for some reason.
> 
> I'll admit to an awe-inspired snigger at two of the most wonderfully awful rugs I've ever seen. Think artificial tiger and lion hides, but as if drawn by a small child with crayons and no sense of proportion. More like an cartoon tiger, squashed flat by a cement roller and boasting a shocked 'up the arse' face. Yours for a bargain tenner



Don't dismiss it outright - there are some decent rugs for a decent price (about 1/3 of the typical high street price), amongst the fake tiger hides.  If anyone is looking for a rug.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 9, 2009)

editor said:


> Brixton Woolies is now a cheapo 'designer' outlet




So like a Primark or TkMaxx? What's the store called?


----------



## clandestino (Feb 9, 2009)

slcr said:


> If anyone is looking for a rug.



Rug tourists?


----------



## Pip (Feb 9, 2009)

Homewares eh? 
Might have to pay my old pal Brikky a little visit.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Saw Woolies when I went past this evening and thought WTF
> 
> I had absolutely no problem using the self-service check-out at Sainsbury's on Friday


Were you buying alcoholic drinks? Did you have any heavy items?

It's a nasty cost cutting measure of no benefit to customers.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 9, 2009)

ianw said:


> Rug tourists?



That carpet place on Brixton Hill (Allied?) had these big banners outside last year proclaiming "Rug Festival"


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2009)

editor said:


> Brixton Woolies is now a cheapo 'designer' outlet and those humanoid-replacing 'auto-checkouts' in Sainsburys are absolutely shit.
> 
> (*Not that I use Sainsburys much, but the whole thin is really bad thought out and was pissing off all the people using it)



They have to employ one person to marshall them and they certainly don't save time as the queues are as long as ever. I was asked to use one yesterday and I told them I'd rather deal with a human. Felt like a right fuddy duddy.


----------



## snackhead (Feb 9, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I went in that reopened Woolies/discount store yesterday. Weird assortment of stuff, with a fantastically large array of the world's most horrible rugs and cushions. And a lot of remote control helicopters for some reason.
> 
> I'll admit to an awe-inspired snigger at two of the most wonderfully awful rugs I've ever seen. Think artificial tiger and lion hides, but as if drawn by a small child with crayons and no sense of proportion. More like an cartoon tiger, squashed flat by a cement roller and boasting a shocked 'up the arse' face. Yours for a bargain tenner



Bring back Robills


----------



## slcr (Feb 9, 2009)

ianw said:


> Rug tourists?



Yes.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 9, 2009)

slcr said:


> Yes.



Relocated from Josephine Avenue

Did I just write that?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2009)

editor said:


> Were you buying alcoholic drinks? Did you have any heavy items?
> 
> It's a nasty cost cutting measure of no benefit to customers.




2 litre jug of milk, some muffins and various other bits and bobs.  Why?


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 2 litre jug of milk, some muffins and various other bits and bobs.  Why?


If you're buying booze you have to hang about for someone to approve the purchase. It's stupid and fiddly.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2009)

editor said:


> If you're buying booze you have to hang about for someone to approve the purchase. It's stupid and fiddly.



If you're buying booze or whatnot, then you just use the humans, surely.

They've had it in the green park branch for a while now, and sometimes i use it, sometimes not, depending what i'm getting and how long the queues are. It's a bit better organised there though, because there are separate queues for humans and robots.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2009)

editor said:


> If you're buying booze you have to hang about for someone to approve the purchase. It's stupid and fiddly.




oh, I never buy booze so don't have that problem  

How stupid 

You obviously don't look 18


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 9, 2009)

snackhead said:


> Bring back Robills





Can we set up an e-petition on the petitions.number10.gov.uk website


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 9, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> Can we set up an e-petition on the petitions.number10.gov.uk website



I miss Robills. I was halfway through buying some very cheap pictures for the frames when they shut so have never completed my project.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone know what happened on Brixton Hill this morning?

3 police vans, 3 ambulance cars and an empty bus.

Naturally the police had to park in two lanes thus causing traffic gridlock


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyone know what happened on Brixton Hill this morning?
> 
> 3 police vans, 3 ambulance cars and an empty bus.
> 
> Naturally the police had to park in two lanes thus causing traffic gridlock



I saw quite a few shady types knocking about on Brixton Hill this morning.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I saw quite a few shady types knocking about on Brixton Hill this morning.


 

Well I couldn't see anything except an empty bus and all the emergency vehicles.  Maybe there was a fight on the bus?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I saw quite a few shady types knocking about on Brixton Hill this morning.


 

but that's not particularly unusual is it?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I saw quite a few shady types knocking about on Brixton Hill this morning.






Minnie_the_Minx said:


> but that's not particularly unusual is it?



I'll wager you two and kanda have sat on the same bus loads of times eyeing each other up suspiciously.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I'll wager you two and kanda have sat on the same bus loads of times eyeing each other up suspiciously.


 

Please describe Kanda to me so that I may eye him up suspiciously next time I see someone that could be him

same for teuchter


----------



## Kanda (Feb 11, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyone know what happened on Brixton Hill this morning?
> 
> 3 police vans, 3 ambulance cars and an empty bus.
> 
> Naturally the police had to park in two lanes thus causing traffic gridlock



they parked the vehicles in the two lanes to protect the body that was lying in the middle of them.

Looked like an RTA, quite a bad one as they used vans and cars to shield peoples view.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 11, 2009)

We used the Sainsburys auto till things last night. Didn't work for us or anyone else in the time we were there..

We tried to get into the be served by a person line, but were ordered back to the auto till.

The poor girl manning them was nearly in tears, must have been a very long day.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 11, 2009)

It's got to be the worst job in the store, and I have all sympathy for anyone who has to do it. I've got the machines figured out now and the trick is not to give it anything complicated, or alcoholic. So ok for a handful of items, but I go to a person for anything more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2009)

Crispy said:


> It's got to be the worst job in the store, and I have all sympathy for anyone who has to do it. I've got the machines figured out now and the trick is not to give it anything complicated, or alcoholic. So ok for a handful of items, but I go to a person for anything more.


 

I had absolutely no trouble, but I didn't have alcohol, but I did buy stuff from the bakery, but it was simple

Maybe it's because I'm used to using the M&S ones


----------



## billythefish (Feb 11, 2009)

They've got auto tills in B&Q, Wandsworth too now. I tried to scan the four brackets I had bought and it kept telling me to remove things from the packing area. The attendant had to reset the machine which then did exactly the same thing. He came over again, scanned one bracket, then told it he had finished and prompted me for my card.

Sweet: One bracket for the price of four.

It must be SO easy to nick stuff with this system.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2009)

Kanda said:


> they parked the vehicles in the two lanes to protect the body that was lying in the middle of them.
> 
> Looked like an RTA, quite a bad one as they used vans and cars to shield peoples view.


 

ah right, fair enough


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

Crispy said:


> It's got to be the worst job in the store, and I have all sympathy for anyone who has to do it. I've got the machines figured out now and the trick is not to give it anything complicated, or alcoholic. So ok for a handful of items, but I go to a person for anything more.



If you think those scenes are bad, you should have gone in the HSBC after the great big snow _event_. Not one cashier booth was open, meaning that I had to queue up in the first of two massive lines, one to pay in cash to a machine, the other cheques into a machine.

Nothing really worked and they seemed to have 7 people to help feed notes into the machine repeatedly, carefully unfolding everything and uncreasing in the vain hope that the machine would read them properly. It was an absolute shambles. The manager didn't take kindly to the suggestion that it was asinine to have 7 staff to help people slowly uncrease the notes and perhaps one of them should go behind the counter. I'm pleased to say that I started a minor heckle marathon from a feisty Brixton crowd and that a till was open within 15 minutes, even if he was a graceless shitbag about it.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2009)

Crispy said:


> the trick is not to give it anything complicated, or alcoholic.



I find that in many situations the same applies to humans.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 11, 2009)

billythefish said:


> It must be SO easy to nick stuff with this system.


To buy an expensive, but light object, bring along a heavy object, plus a barcode for a cheap object that weighs the same as your expensive object + your phony object combined?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I find that in many situations the same applies to humans.


----------



## Pip (Feb 11, 2009)

I got into a big argument in the Covent Garden Tescos when the lady accused me of trying to nick Krispy Kremes by telling the machine they were normal doughnuts (I wasn't! They weren't!), so shan't be using them.

Possibly the low point of my life, that


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 12, 2009)

Has anyone lost a maroon ladies mountain bike? 

Got offered one in the street this morning (Dalberg / Barnwell Road, Herne Hill) at 8.30am, which is a novel time to be trying to sell cycling goods. I politely declined and then wondered why I didn't do anything else about it.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 12, 2009)

teuchter said:


> There's a rug emporium at the back and a mysterious screened-off area in the middle.



I need a cheap rug. Will have a look this afternoon.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2009)

I think I may have thought the 2 or 3 rugs I saw were the rug emporium and that the screened off middle bit was as far back as I could get. 

I'll have to check.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 12, 2009)

There are definitely more than two or three rugs.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2009)

I probably thought you were being sarcastic with your emporium description.


I can't believe I nearly missed out on a whole world of rugs.


----------



## Not a Vet (Feb 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I can't believe I nearly missed out on a whole world of rugs.



You really need to get out more


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> You really need to get out more



Trust me, I'll be in there tonight, quick stylee.


----------



## Not a Vet (Feb 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Trust me, I'll be in there tonight, quick stylee.



Be careful, if a rug was to fall, you could be crushed to death...


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2009)

It would be an honourable way to go.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I don't know how I could have doubted teuchter's words.  There was indeed a rug emporium at the back.  They weren't quite as bad as I was expecting.  I liked one of the dining table and chair sets.  They must have been round the liquidisation sales.  

Apparently they are going to be there for 7 months.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> They must have been round the *liquidisation* sales.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>



Well they have a bit of a random assortment.  I think they've bought up leftover stock from businesses that have gone out of business.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Well they have a bit of a random assortment.  I think they've bought up leftover stock from businesses that have gone out of business.




Is liquidation the same as liquidisation?


----------



## Not a Vet (Feb 12, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is liquidation the same as liquidisation?



No liquidation is when you're assets are sold off to make money for your creditors whereas liquidisation is when you're drunk and you piss all over the sofa, apparently


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is liquidation the same as liquidisation?



i was using a  metaphorical pun with regard to how the current credit crunch has pulverized good, honest purveyors of fine furniture.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> No liquidation is when you're assets are sold off to make money for your creditors whereas liquidisation is when you're drunk and you piss all over the sofa, apparently



The sofas in there were uniquely well-placed to deal with drunken piss, being covered, as they were, in wipe-clean vinyl.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> No liquidation is when you're assets are sold off to make money for your creditors whereas liquidisation is when you're drunk and you piss all over the sofa, apparently




Well that's what I thought.  I didn't realise Quimmy was being clever


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> The sofas in there were uniquely well-placed to deal with drunken piss, being covered, as they were, in wipe-clean vinyl.




There was a girl sitting on one of them (the cream one) and I heard the guy saying he could guarantee she wouldn't get them cheaper anywhere else.



They're horrible


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well that's what I thought.  I didn't realise Quimmy was being clever



Probably safest to always assume I'm being clever. 

Ehem.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Probably safest to always assume I'm being clever.
> 
> Ehem.




and you told me you were thick


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There was a girl sitting on one of them (the cream one) and I heard the guy saying he could guarantee she wouldn't get them cheaper anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> They're horrible



The ones beside the rug emporium were truly vile.  

Beside the beds though was a sofabed in a style I had looked at while in a more salubrious establishment before. I quite liked how it morphed into a bed.  I never wanted it in cream vinyl though. Which is a shame cos £249 is cheapness.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and you told me you were thick



I'm sure I didn't, but if I did I expect I was being clever in some way.


----------



## Not a Vet (Feb 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> The sofas in there were uniquely well-placed to deal with drunken piss, being covered, as they were, in wipe-clean vinyl.



nice..I really must stop in, it's like Brixton's version of Ikea. I wonder if in true Ikea style the products all have local names. E.g. a "what the fuck are you looking at Throw" or "whistle skunk rug"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I'm sure I didn't, but if I did I expect I was being clever in some way.





Well you said you weren't educated or words to that effect when I said U75 posters were all too educated and intelligent for me  

I knew you were lying though


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 13, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> nice..I really must stop in, it's like Brixton's version of Ikea. I wonder if in true Ikea style the products all have local names. E.g. a "what the fuck are you looking at Throw" or "whistle skunk rug"



I have a covetous eye on the Abashanti dining room set.


----------



## Pip (Feb 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> The ones beside the rug emporium were truly vile.
> 
> Beside the beds though was a sofabed in a style I had looked at while in a more salubrious establishment before. I quite liked how it morphed into a bed.  I never wanted it in cream vinyl though. Which is a shame cos £249 is cheapness.



I think I know the one you mean, it caught my eye too.

Although, in my memory it looks a bit like this







Whereas in reality it's probably closer to this


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> I think I know the one you mean, it caught my eye too.
> 
> Although, in my memory it looks a bit like this




Yep, similar to the Barcelona style but with a back that can be shoved down to make a bed.  This one looks pretty similar. 







What put me off it when I first saw the design was the lack of arms and also it comes quite far out from the wall even in sofa mode, IIRC.


----------



## Pip (Feb 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Yep, similar to the Barcelona style but with a back that can be shoved down to make a bed.  This one looks pretty similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're after a new sofa I implore you to try ebay. I know it's really obvious, but I got a Rodney Kinsman sofa from there for peanuts!


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 13, 2009)

I seem to remember you posting up a couple of sofas.   

I hadn't thought of Ebay, actually.  

sofas confuse me.  I think I expect too much from them or have contradictory needs.


----------



## Pip (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't bother with the homes and garden bit, go to antiques and then onto the sofa section. You get loads of amazing modernist and Danish stuff on there.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2009)

Mies van der Rohe will be spinning in his grave if he hears you comparing the red one to the barcelona.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 13, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Mies van der Rohe will be spinning in his grave if he hears you comparing the red one to the barcelona.



  Good.  I was saying that the the one in Woolies was somewhere between the two.  Mies and his fanboys can spin all they want.  They are not disimilar in the grand scheme of sofadom


Are you familiar with the Economist building?  I _think_ the Barcelona chairs in there might be originals. Plus it is made from Portland stone with marine fossils in it.


It's quite near you.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Good.  I was saying that the the one in Woolies was somewhere between the two.  Mies and his fanboys can spin all they want.  They are not disimilar in the grand scheme of sofadom
> 
> 
> Are you familiar with the Economist building?  I _think_ the Barcelona chairs in there might be originals. Plus it is made from Portland stone with marine fossils in it.
> ...



Yes. It's by the same architects as Robin Hood Gardens.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 13, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Yes. It's by the same architects as Robin Hood Gardens.



I was going to accuse you of shamelessly promoting one of your own threads, but I see it's not yours, so I won't. 


Pip: 

I don't want a worn out one.  I already have one of those.  I'm going to have a look now though.    I'm not normally allowed on ebay.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 14, 2009)

Horrible looking car crash, just outside Tile Magic. Red car and black car must have collided head on. Red car's roof was 50 ft away by the nearest bus stop. All cordoned off but must have been horrific at the time. Wasn't there when I walked past at 11.30pm, was there at 2am.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2009)

ianw said:


> Horrible looking car crash, just outside Tile Magic. Red car and black car must have collided head on. Red car's roof was 50 ft away by the nearest bus stop. All cordoned off but must have been horrific at the time. Wasn't there when I walked past at 11.30pm, was there at 2am.




Well the traffic seems to be flowing ok now.

Hope everyone involved is ok


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 14, 2009)

It looked like they crashed head on or front corner to front corner. Don't know what they were doing to manage that.  They were taking off the roof when I went past.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 15, 2009)

When I went to the shop earlier I found a discarded thong on the pavement.  

Someone had a good valentine's day.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 16, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> When I went to the shop earlier I found a discarded thong on the pavement.
> 
> Someone had a good valentine's day.





Are you sure it wasn't the one you lost last night?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 16, 2009)

Brixton Tube Station's suddenly changed with their customer services/security/cctv monitoring little glass box now on the opposite side of the station opposite the ticket office.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 16, 2009)

Brixton Hill Jobcentre is to close at the beginning of March


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 16, 2009)

On the bright side, it's not like there's a recession on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 16, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Brixton Hill Jobcentre is to close at the beginning of March


 

Reallly, where will people go now, Streatham, SW9?


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Reallly, where will people go now, Streatham, SW9?


 

They will have to travel to Glasgow three times a week to prove that they're still unemployed or risk having their benefits cut off and their children sold to Chinese factories.

If you're disabled you have to go every day to prove that you're still disabled.


----------



## Missez (Feb 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Reallly, where will people go now, Streatham, SW9?



They used to have to go to the Streatham one before the Brixton Hill one opened.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 16, 2009)

Postcodes SE24 9**, SW2 1**, SW2 2**, SW2 5** and SW2 9** will fall under central Brixton Jobcentre  on Brixton Road.

Fine for me, as it's a lot nearer anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 16, 2009)

Missez said:


> They used to have to go to the Streatham one before the Brixton Hill one opened.


 

Yes, I remember, I used to go myself, but I thought that one shut down


----------



## ajdown (Feb 16, 2009)

Really bad smell of gas (leak) by the southbound bus stop opposite Sainsburys at the top of Brixton Hill.  It has been reported.


----------



## netbob (Feb 16, 2009)

The Portuguese butchers on Atlantic road has applied for a boozage license: http://www.streetwire.org/spot.php?q=325796


----------



## Spark (Feb 17, 2009)

Is that O'Tahlo?  I think they've been selling beer and wine for a while anyway (they certainly have it on display) so probably a good idea to get a licence if they haven't already got one.


----------



## Missez (Feb 17, 2009)

You know that feeling of satisfaction you get from doing a job really well? That feeling of pride at your achievement? 


That's precisely not the feeling I get when I look at the complete balls up I just made of redoing the seal around my bath.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2009)

recaulking is fail waiting to happen.


----------



## Missez (Feb 17, 2009)

I have silicone in places no person should have silicone.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 17, 2009)

Missez said:


> You know that feeling of satisfaction you get from doing a job really well? That feeling of pride at your achievement?
> 
> 
> That's precisely not the feeling I get when I look at the complete balls up I just made of redoing the seal around my bath.


----------



## Missez (Feb 17, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


>



Yes. Yes..just like that.


----------



## snackhead (Feb 18, 2009)

Finally made it to Barney's Cafe for a perfect egg and bacon sandwich, will definitely go back again.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 19, 2009)

LB Lambeth seems to have Zero Emission* G Whizz cars for some traffic enforcement roles - saw one in the street behind the Academy, with the BIGGEST man squeezed in behind the wheel that I've ever seen. His knees were almost at the same height as the steering wheel. He looked very unhappy. 

* blah blah blah was printed in big letters all over it.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 19, 2009)

The new branding  on the Academy's going up...


----------



## teuchter (Feb 19, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> The new branding  on the Academy's going up...



Oh yeah ... it's becoming the O2 something, isn't it.

Can someone tell me why it's called an "Academy" in the first place?


----------



## ajdown (Feb 19, 2009)

Apparently the empty units next to the chemist, by the Telegraph, at the top of Brixton Hill, is going to be filled very shortly - the work is almost complete, according to the guy in the chemist.

We're getting a pound shop. 

Brilliant.  Just what Brixton needs.


----------



## brix (Feb 19, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Apparently the empty units next to the chemist, by the Telegraph, at the top of Brixton Hill, is going to be filled very shortly - the work is almost complete, according to the guy in the chemist.
> 
> We're getting a pound shop.
> 
> Brilliant.  Just what Brixton needs.




Finger on the pulse as usual eh ajdown? 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=8725101&postcount=37


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 19, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Oh yeah ... it's becoming the O2 something, isn't it.
> 
> Can someone tell me why it's called an "Academy" in the first place?



I'm pretty sure that back when Simon Parkes bought the venue there would have been trademark issues with using the original cinema name of Astoria because of the rival venue in Charing Cross Road.

I've got one of those infuriating half-formed memories that the name refers to an iconic recording "Live at the Academy"  - which I think refers to a jazz concert at the Philadelphia rather than the Brooklyn Academy of Music. 

No doubt I am now going to be shat upon from a great height by someone with much better knowledge of obscure musical references.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2009)

The original akedemos was Plato's _stadium_ where he 'performed' his philosophy IIRC, so I guess you could say an academy was a place where one experienced a performance AND learned. Although I'm not sure what you could learn from an Alien Ant Farm performance at Brixton Academy.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 19, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> I'm pretty sure that back when Simon Parkes bought the venue there would have been trademark issues with using the original cinema name of Astoria because of the rival venue in Charing Cross Road.
> 
> I've got one of those infuriating half-formed memories that the name refers to an iconic recording "Live at the Academy"  - which I think refers to a jazz concert at the Philadelphia rather than the Brooklyn Academy of Music.
> 
> No doubt I am now going to be shat upon from a great height by someone with much better knowledge of obscure musical references.



They seemed to use the "Academy" (Carling Academy) as a kind of brand across other venues too. I never quite understood why.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Although I'm not sure what you could learn from an Alien Ant Farm performance at Brixton Academy.



... that there are better ways to have spent £40 than on the ticket?


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

If anyone is thinking of getting a bus up or down Brixton Hill right now, don't, there aren't any.

"A23 London - Brixton Hill closed both ways between the Brixton Water Lane junction and the Lambert Road junction in Brixton, because of a police incident. Diversion in operation."


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 20, 2009)

There was something on the radio this morning about a stabbing on Brixton Hill. Man in a critical condition. (IIRC)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> If anyone is thinking of getting a bus up or down Brixton Hill right now, don't, there aren't any.
> 
> "A23 London - Brixton Hill closed both ways between the Brixton Water Lane junction and the Lambert Road junction in Brixton, because of a police incident. Diversion in operation."




yeah, just saw it on the news (traffic update), right after mentions of stabbings, although not sure if the two are related.

According to Ceefax the stabbings were North London and the other was East London


----------



## teuchter (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like someone got hit by a van near the junction with lambert road. Not nice at all. Road is still taped off.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

Post edited because this place is full of fuckwits.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 20, 2009)

jesus. I'm not clicking on that.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

The person involved has long since gone from the scene, it's just the bloodstain on the road and some bits - jacket, shopping etc - left.  No people in the picture.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it's best if you just don't post that photo up at all, really. I don't understand why you have done.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)

It is a bit morbib mate


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2009)

Sick bastard


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> The person involved has long since gone from the scene, it's just the bloodstain on the road and some bits - jacket, shopping etc - left.  No people in the picture.




why do you feel the need to post that even? 

If it was a picture of the police there blocking the roads (without showing bodies/blood) just to show the impact it was having on traffic, that's fair enough, but... WTF?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't think ajdown could sink lower in my estimation. How wrong could I be? You're a pathetic shitty little ghoul ajdown.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

Some of you people are pathetic.  You see much, much worse than that picture on the news and in movies every day.

May I just remind all of you that the link came with a warning, and that you chose to view the picture for yourselves.  I didn't just post it in the thread as many would have done.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 20, 2009)

No, I don't. I don't have a telly. Stop trying to justify yourself. You're creepy.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Post edited because this place is full of fuckwits.



It's a really weird thing to do AJ. That's a real person who was hurt there and you're not just rubbernecking, you're taking cameraphone pix and posting them on the internet. I find it a bit distrubing.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2009)

No, you're the fuckwit in this case. ffs, show a little respect/sympathy eh?


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I didn't just post it in the thread as many would have done.



I somebody posted that sort of pic on here I'm guessing they'd be banned. Freak.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

Indeed. It's bad enough people living their gossip vicariously through yellow incident boards, but what sort of a cunt takes snapshots to display to others on bulletin boards.

Whatever happened to the dignified British habit of showing the injured some breathing space and dignity. Now it's all cameraphones and pretending you're some kind of urban Kate Adie for some unknown reason.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

I bet if one of the 'popular posters' did the exact same thing, there wouldn't be such a fuss about it.  The prejudice of some people is frankly baffling.

Hundreds of people were having to walk down the hill and past the scene, it wasn't "tented off", so there's absolutely nothing there that anyone suffering like I did this morning with transport problems wouldn't have seen.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Some of you people are pathetic.  You see much, much worse than that picture on the news and in movies every day.
> 
> May I just remind all of you that the link came with a warning, and that you chose to view the picture for yourselves.  I didn't just post it in the thread as many would have done.



But why feel the need to post it?  All of us affected by the buses not running got to walk past and see it anyway.  

Everyone else has walked past an RTA at some point.  We know what they look like.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I bet if one of the 'popular posters' did the exact same thing, there wouldn't be such a fuss about it.  The prejudice of some people is frankly baffling.
> 
> Hundreds of people were having to walk down the hill and past the scene, it wasn't "tented off", so there's absolutely nothing there that anyone suffering like I did this morning with transport problems wouldn't have seen.



I'm sorry for your 'suffering'

Fuck me, you're an unpleasantly self-centred turd of a man.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

Local news, local interest.  I'm not interested in probably 95% of the stuff that gets posted on this forum, but I don't feel the need to attack everyone because I don't happen to agree with them.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Fuck me



Indeed.  Fuck you, completely.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 20, 2009)

Is Brixton Hill still closed off? need to go into the office this afternoon and want to know if I should go over to Tooting for the tube instead.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown. You took the photo. I personally find it deeply creepy that you felt that was OK.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ajdown. You took the photo. I personally find it deeply creepy that you felt that was OK.



You're entitled to that opinion.  I'm sure you'll find that the animal rights loonies have posted far more gruesome pictures around the internet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Some of you people are pathetic.  You see much, much worse than that picture on the news and in movies every day.
> 
> May I just remind all of you that the link came with a warning, and that you chose to view the picture for yourselves.  I didn't just post it in the thread as many would have done.



they don't even show that sort of thing on the telly. They're very careful not to usually.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> You're entitled to that opinion.  I'm sure you'll find that the animal rights loonies have posted far more gruesome pictures around the internet.


So?


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

One picture with no people in it that's less gruesome than 5 minutes of Casualty or Holby City.  Haven't you people got better things to get wound up about this morning?


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Some of you people are pathetic.  You see much, much worse than that picture on the news and in movies every day.
> 
> May I just remind all of you that the link came with a warning, and that you chose to view the picture for yourselves.  I didn't just post it in the thread as many would have done.



Slimeball


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

*yawn* namecalling is playground pathetic.  Grow up.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Local news, local interest.  I'm not interested in probably 95% of the stuff that gets posted on this forum, but I don't feel the need to attack everyone because I don't happen to agree with them.



What possible benefit to anyone was there in posting the photograph?

You mention that "worse" images are aired on the television. They are, rarely. I am sometimes uncomfortable with this but at least they serve the purpose of illustrating how bad a situation is somewhere. Making people aware of whatever horrors are going on, perhaps provoking them to do something about it.

In this case there was nothing to be gained from posting the image, and a large possibility that it could be very upsetting to someone. A friend or relative of whoever was involved in the accident for example.

All anyone needs to know here is that there was a nasty road traffic accident and this is why the hill was closed off this morning.

I didn't look at your photo by the way. Unfortunately I saw it for myself walking to the tube this morning.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Is Brixton Hill still closed off? need to go into the office this afternoon and want to know if I should go over to Tooting for the tube instead.



It was still closed about 30mins ago...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> You're entitled to that opinion.  I'm sure you'll find that the animal rights loonies have posted far more gruesome pictures around the internet.


That's a bonkers argument. "There are sick fucks about who I think are sicker fucks, so I'm not a sick fuck."


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> *yawn* namecalling is playground pathetic.  Grow up.



you're the one who needs to grow up, ghoulish little shit


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I didn't look at your photo by the way. Unfortunately I saw it for myself walking to the tube this morning.



... so you have no reason to get upset about the picture as it wasn't something new to you.

*shrug*


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> you're the one who needs to grow up, ghoulish little shit



Enough.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Enough.



Oh really - and you're the arbiter of that how?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> ... so you have no reason to get upset about the picture as it wasn't something new to you.
> 
> *shrug*



As you say it is a local story and this a local forum.  Seeing a photo of your son's very distinctive-looking jacket on a bulletin board is not a good way to find out he's been run over and is possibly dead, or is it?


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

I have better things to do than waste time being trolled by you.  Therefore, I once again ask you to stop the puerile name-calling and request that you either post something of substance, or don't bother, as the old saying goes.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2009)

*with restraint*
twat


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> As you say it is a local story and this a local forum.  Seeing a photo of your son's very distinctive-looking jacket on a bulletin board is not a good way to find out he's been run over and is possibly dead?



... and you know who was involved how?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

When the fuck have you posted something of substance AJ, you know something that isn't all 'me, me and me' self interest or posting up ghoulish pic links for no reason at all?

Trolling my arse. It's you with the desperate self-justifications for your actions.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> ... and you know who was involved how?



a slimeball with very very poor comprehension skills. This just gets better.

How on earth do you get from quimcunx's post to your fuckwitted response?


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

I contribute.  If only you could see past your prejudices, you might actually learn something.

I'm sure there is help available for you if only you choose to seek it.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> How on earth do you get from quimcunx's post to your fuckwitted response?



I don't know about you, but if I'd seen that picture and thought it might have involved someone I knew, the first thing I'd do is try and contact them to see if they were ok - not waste time posting about it here.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> ... and you know who was involved how?



I don't understand what you mean by this question.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I don't know about you, but if I'd seen that picture and thought it might have involved someone I knew, the first thing I'd do is try and contact them to see if they were ok - not waste time posting about it here.



that's not what she said, you daft twat


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I contribute.  If only you could see past your prejudices, you might actually learn something.
> 
> I'm sure there is help available for you if only you choose to seek it.



What precisely would I learn from you AJ. How to be a narrow self-obsessed goon who lacks social skills and dislikes the modern intermingled world?

I've said before I find the whole immediate interest in chasing the details of yellow incident signs a little distasteful and unnecessary on here. If only because I've known one of the people involved in one of the incidents before and it's slightly disconcerting to see people rushing to give second hand gossip about what supposedly happened for no particular reason other than human curiosity. This photo taking lark took it to a whole new level mind - what possible purpose did it serve?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)

I will miss Brixton this weekend


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I don't know about you, but if I'd seen that picture and thought it might have involved someone I knew, the first thing I'd do is try and contact them to see if they were ok - not waste time posting about it here.



Okay. How would you feel if you'd left for work leaving your girlfriend at home, because she doesn't leave until a bit later.  You logged on here at work.  ''Ooh'', you think, ''there's been an accident just down the road from ours. A bad one, judging by what people are saying about the blood and discarded belongings.  A photo? I'll click on it..........


.....That's my girlfriend's bag...''?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I don't know about you, but if I'd seen that picture and thought it might have involved someone I knew, the first thing I'd do is try and contact them to see if they were ok - not waste time posting about it here.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> This photo taking lark took it to a whole new level mind - what possible purpose did it serve?



It's hardly a "photo taking lark"; I had to walk past it, I always carry my camera in my bag, and at the time decided to take a picture.  That's it, nothing more, no special journey or arrangements, period.

Can you honestly say that nobody _at all_ might have made a special journey that way just to have a look to see what the accident was?   It's human curiousity.

Look at this picture se5 posted in the "London & South East" forum about "Noodels City" that just opened in Camberwell, and an incident where the police were called.







Loads of rubberneckers stopped having a good stare to see what was going on.  Nobody complained over that.

Or is it just the fact that someone - as yet unidentified - got injured that makes a difference?


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> This photo taking lark took it to a whole new level mind



I don't understand how he doesn't get this. Weird.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

Snapping a picture of a dodgy sign at a noodel (sic) bar for a jokey thread and stopping to take a photo near a road traffic incident where someone has been seriously injured are in no way equivalent you moron.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Okay. How would you feel if you'd left for work leaving your girlfriend at home, because she doesn't leave until a bit later.  You logged on here at work.  ''Ooh'', you think, ''there's been an accident just down the road from ours. A bad one, judging by what people are saying about the blood and discarded belongings.  A photo? I'll click on it..........
> 
> 
> .....That's my girlfriend's bag...''?



Hypothetical but possible.  I might be grateful to have found out to have had the chance to rush to hospital and get to see her and hold her hand and tell her how much I love her, before she dies 5 hours later whilst I'm still at work completely oblivious to what's happened.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Or is it just the fact that someone - as yet unidentified - got injured that makes a difference?



jesus fucking wept


----------



## Kanda (Feb 20, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Okay. How would you feel if you'd left for work leaving your girlfriend at home, because she doesn't leave until a bit later.  You logged on here at work.  ''Ooh'', you think, ''there's been an accident just down the road from ours. A bad one, judging by what people are saying about the blood and discarded belongings.  A photo? I'll click on it..........
> 
> 
> .....That's my girlfriend's bag...''?



I'd leg it to the hospital/phone the police and thank fuck I found out to be honest. 

sorry, but I'd rather know than not know, and if the police hadn't already contacted me, when would I have found out if I hadn't seen the pic.

/devils avocado


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 20, 2009)

Of course people have morbid curiosity, aj, but it's a bit different from finding yourself looking at a picture of your friend or family's blood on the road. You don't know who all are reading this forum.  There are a lot of lurkers and one of them could be related to the person involved.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Snapping a picture of a dodgy sign at a noodel (sic) bar for a jokey thread and stopping to take a photo near a road traffic incident are in no way equivalent you moron.



Remember when Naomi got run over by the prison van by KFC?

I seem to recall hearing about lots of people there taking pictures and not so much fuss being made.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Remember when Naomi got run over by the prison van by KFC?
> 
> I seem to recall hearing about lots of people there taking pictures and not so much fuss being made.



I remember the photo-taking being condemned on here actually.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

Right, and so you're going to take your pictures to the police to prove careless driving then, like a modern day Quincy then AJ.

Some people were probably cunts with their camera on the day Naomi was crushed by a Serco van. But you didn't have to prove yourself as worse than them.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Remember when Naomi got run over by the prison van by KFC?
> 
> I seem to recall hearing about lots of people there taking pictures and not so much fuss being made.



you have this tendency to constantly try and justify your actions by explaining why they're not as bad as somebody else's.

Doesn't cut it, stand or fall by your own actions - get a fucking spine.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

Both incidents show what chaos can be caused by a simple stretch of road being closed.

Maybe there needs to be some time spent improving some of the roads from about half way up the hill that go to both Clapham Road and Effra Road, so that the traffic can be directed that way in the event of a need to close instead of the entire Acre Lane - South Circular stretch being shut for hours on end.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Both incidents show what chaos can be caused by a simple stretch of road being closed.
> 
> Maybe there needs to be some time spent improving some of the roads from about half way up the hill that go to both Clapham Road and Effra Road, so that the traffic can be directed that way in the event of a need to close instead of the entire Acre Lane - South Circular stretch being shut for hours on end.



"you've got me bang to rights, guvnor - bad traffic management is to blame"

Dick


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Right, and so you're going to take your pictures to the police to prove careless driving then, like a modern day Quincy then AJ.



No need, I'm sure they will take much better pictures than I can.  I don't know when this happened, but it was clearly a long time before I passed the scene, and my one picture won't add any great value to the investigation.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> No need, I'm sure they will take much better pictures than I can.  I don't know when this happened, but it was clearly a long time before I passed the scene, and my one picture won't add any great value to the investigation.



so what value does it add, and to who?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

And now we're back going on about the inconvenience to yourself and what could aid your journey to work. Perhaps you can print your burgeoning collection of road traffic accident shots off and make them into a pictoral case that you can send to the council in support of a road widening scheme to make your life easier.

And you wondered why I characterised you as a 'me, me, me' poster.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

Not much, given that I chose to remove the link from the thread because of so many people getting their panties in a wad over it.

But, the resulting discussion did at least alert people to the fact that the road was closed, and according to BBC Travel, continues to be.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> And you wondered why I characterised you as a 'me, me, me' poster.



If more people round here actually got concerned about themselves and issues that affected them, it'd be a lot less stressful round here.  

Instead, people get so heated arguing about things like a fucking beauty pageant and a 'call to arms' to disrupt it.  It's no wonder people don't take the Left seriously.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Not much, given that I chose to remove the link from the thread because of so many people getting their panties in a wad over it.




so let's assume people didn't "get their panties in a wad over it", what value then?



ajdown said:


> But, the resulting discussion did at least alert people to the fact that the road was closed, and according to BBC Travel, continues to be.



and a ghoulish photo was the only effective means of conveying that information, yes?


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> If more people round here actually got concerned about themselves and issues that affected them, it'd be a lot less stressful round here.
> 
> Instead, people get so heated arguing about things like a fucking beauty pageant and a 'call to arms' to disrupt it.  It's no wonder people don't take the Left seriously.



and now it's the LEFT'S fault

you really are a fucking disgrace


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

I knew that by watching the BBC Breakfast programme at 7 today. The fact that some unrepentant knobber posted shots of a bloodied street considerably after the event added absolutely nothing of help.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

It was on BBC news at 7?  Good grief.  Four hours later the road is still closed.  How long does it take to send in a photographer, find something to take away the van, gather up the bits, and hose down the road?


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> It was on BBC news at 7?  Good grief.  Four hours later the road is still closed.  How long does it take to send in a photographer, find something to take away the van, gather up the bits, and hose down the road?



now you're just trolling, and you need a fucking slap


----------



## Kanda (Feb 20, 2009)

Closed off quite a chunk of the road:


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> now you're just trolling, and you need a fucking slap



Honest question.

What's the justification for keeping a major road closed for so many hours?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

Has it occurred to you AJ that the victim could be someone who posts on here?

I know quite a few people who live on Lambert Road, and there's enough of us (though not me) that walk down Brixton Hill to the station.

Not that it's any more relevant, but I'm sure whoever it was wouldn't like to see pictures posted on the internet, whether it's showing their body or not


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

FWIW, it's closest off all the way on the Water Lane side to the Hobgoblin too.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Honest question.
> 
> What's the justification for keeping a major road closed for so many hours?



Forensics.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Closed off quite a chunk of the road:


 


That IS relevant, bloodied rags and pillows are not 

I went past it an hour and surprisingly, I didn't see anyone (except a police photographer) taking photos


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Honest question.
> 
> What's the justification for keeping a major road closed for so many hours?



Solely to annoy you and nothing at all logical, like preserving an accident scene to find out how such an incident occurred.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Closed off quite a chunk of the road:



I think that so much of the road is closed is more down to it's the nearest junction either side to divert traffic around it, rather than needing that much road.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> What's the justification for keeping a major road closed for so many hours?



I think on Radio 4 this morning they were talking about the fatal stabbings elsewhere in London and mentioned there had been a non-fatal on Brixton Hill, with the victim in a critical condition.

Can't see anything on Google News.

Why don't you pop into A&E and ask around the casualties? I'm sure they'd understand it's just healthy curiosity.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> It was on BBC news at 7? Good grief. Four hours later the road is still closed. How long does it take to send in a photographer, find something to take away the van, gather up the bits, and hose down the road?


 

I don't know, why don't you ask the victim (if they're still alive) or their family?


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I think on Radio 4 this morning they were talking about the fatal stabbings elsewhere in London and mentioned there had been a non-fatal on Brixton Hill, with the victim in a critical condition.
> 
> Can't see anything on Google News.
> 
> Why don't you pop into A&E and ask around the casualties? I'm sure they'd understand it's just healthy curiosity.



yeh, get a few pics while you're there


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Honest question.
> 
> What's the justification for keeping a major road closed for so many hours?


Evidence gathering. It is important that if someone is killed or injured that justice is served. Unless you feel that your inconvenience outweighs that kind of thing. Obviously you are of greater worth and integrity than everyone else. You're not out of step. The entire universe is out of step with you. Poor deluded fools!


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Has it occurred to you AJ that the victim could be someone who posts on here?
> 
> I know quite a few people who live on Lambert Road, and there's enough of us (though not me) that walk down Brixton Hill to the station.
> 
> Not that it's any more relevant, but I'm sure whoever it was wouldn't like to see pictures posted on the internet, whether it's showing their body or not



If anyone here truly is personally affected, then sorry ... but hundreds of other people saw exactly the same thing and nobody seems bothered about the public walking past.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> but hundreds of other people saw exactly the same thing and nobody seems bothered about the public walking past.


Jesus wept.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

Hundreds of people didn't rush home and proudly post their shots of the incident onto a local bulletin board.

You are made of pure stupid.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> If anyone here truly is personally affected, then sorry ... but hundreds of other people saw exactly the same thing and nobody seems bothered about the public walking past.


 

Well I'm hoping it's not someone I know, but what exactly has that to do with your insensitivity of taking photos.

A picture like Kanda's is sufficient to show the Hill shut off.  I think the police tape proves the point.  Or do you think police tape is insufficient and blood is needed as further proof that there's been an accident?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> hundreds of other people saw exactly the same thing



Are these official numbers?


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Are these official numbers?



Simple observation based on the fact that 

a) it happened during morning rush, 
b) everyone that normally gets on or off a bus on Brixton Hill had to walk,
c) travelling daily I see how busy things are,
d) It's been like that for at least four hours it seems

I'd say "hundreds" was a very low guestimation.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyway, could anyone tell me if the Hill is reopened yet as b/f is meant to be going to Waterloo within the next hour.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)

Should have got pics or summat...


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyway, could anyone tell me if the Hill is reopened yet as b/f is meant to be going to Waterloo within the next hour.



I'm guessing not. From my 5th floor window the Hill looks empty of traffic with a lot of people walking.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I'm guessing not. From my 5th floor window the Hill looks empty of traffic with a lot of people walking.


 

Looks like he'll have to splash out for a cab then.

I'm guessing Lyham Road/King's Avenue is jammed with traffic diverting.  How's Tulse Hill looking do you know?


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 20, 2009)

tarannau - your Mongolian eye in the sky


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> tarannau - your Mongolian eye in the sky


 

Is tarannau Mongolian?  

Photos 

They've decided to walk to the station so they're having to leave now as it'll take about 1/2 hour


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

<checks out of other balcony>

There's a block of flats in the way of the Tulse Hill side, but Effra Road's working well

And Brixton Hill, at least the stretch I can see through the gap of St Matthews, is still surprisingly quiet. The odd vehicle, possibly off side roads, but no buses or real traffic to be seen.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 20, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Photos


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> ... but hundreds of other people saw exactly the same thing and nobody seems bothered about the public walking past.



if you honestly think people walking past an accident and you posting a pic of it are the same thing, you need help


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

I think we're all a bit Mongolian aren't we? That Genghis got around a bit.

I'm pretty comprehensively mixed all round. Give me a furry hat and I think I could pull off the Mongolian thing.


----------



## billythefish (Feb 20, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyway, could anyone tell me if the Hill is reopened yet as b/f is meant to be going to Waterloo within the next hour.



Still closed fifteen minutes ago. Now we have the police helicopter overhead too. This seems more than an RTA to me. I am wondering if the driver did a runner and they are trying to find clues as to where he went / who he was.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

billythefish said:


> Still closed fifteen minutes ago. Now we have the police helicopter overhead too. This seems more than an RTA to me. I am wondering if the driver did a runner and they are trying to find clues as to where he went / who he was.


 

That's what I thought it was in the first place, the stabbings are in different areas of London


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

billythefish said:


> Still closed fifteen minutes ago. Now we have the police helicopter overhead too. This seems more than an RTA to me. I am wondering if the driver did a runner and they are trying to find clues as to where he went / who he was.


 

Maybe the helicopter's just sussing out the traffic situation?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 20, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's what I thought it was in the first place, the stabbings are in different areas of London



It was a stabbing (or assault as the copper told me)


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> It was a stabbing (or assault as the copper told me)



That's what they said on R4


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2009)

We've had a fair chunk of 'copter action down this way in the last 15 mins.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

If it was a stabbing, what's the significance of the van stopped awkwardly at the scene?


----------



## billythefish (Feb 20, 2009)

It's been closed since 4am according to 'Smarthaul dot com':

Location:
Both ways A23 Brixton Hill Between Brixton Water Lane and Horsford Road

Details:
A23 Brixton Hill both ways closed due to police incident between Brixton Water Lane and Horsford Road. Police directing traffic. Has been closed since just after 04:00. The Police remain on the scene and traffic is coping well in the area on camera.

Dates:
Expected to be clear by 20/02/2009

Diversion:
Between Brixton Station and Christchurch Road. Affecting bus routes 45, 59, 109, 118, 133, 159, 250 and 333


----------



## billythefish (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> If it was a stabbing, what's the significance of the van stopped awkwardly at the scene?


It could have been a deliberate run-down, judging from where the van ended up.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> If it was a stabbing, what's the significance of the van stopped awkwardly at the scene?


Police are bad at parking?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

billythefish said:


> Dates:
> Expected to be clear by 20/02/2009


 


That would be some time today then


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

That's what I thought - so why are people saying "stabbing or assault"?  

I've heard of drive-by shootings but never a drive-by stabbing - and usually they don't hang around at the scene afterwards either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Police are bad at parking?


 

I think it was a white van man responsible.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Police are bad at parking?



That goes without saying ... but I'm talking about the white van just in front of the blood, rather than the police vehicles which are obviously parked deliberately to stop the traffic.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> If it was a stabbing, what's the significance of the van stopped awkwardly at the scene?



Maybe the driver was dragged out of it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> That's what I thought - so why are people saying "stabbing or assault"?
> 
> I've heard of drive-by shootings but never a drive-by stabbing - and usually they don't hang around at the scene afterwards either.


 

because newscasters have mentioned Brixton Hill being shut off straight after mentioning that two youth have died in stabbings in different areas of London


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> It was a stabbing (or assault as the copper told me)


 

oh well, that's 3 stabbings then.  Maybe this is where the confusion lies


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> That's what I thought - so why are people saying "stabbing or assault"?
> 
> I've heard of drive-by shootings but never a drive-by stabbing - and usually they don't hang around at the scene afterwards either.



Perhaps your photo contains a hidden clue.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 20, 2009)

Who knows. Maybe there was an RTA followed by a stabbing/assault whatever, or maybe they were unrelated seperate incidents.

It's an awfully long time to keep a major road closed after an RTA though. Usually they take a few hours.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe the Sainsbury's bag contained 4kg of cannabis resin, rather than a loaf of bread...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

b/f has just walked past and heard someone saying the Hill's going to be shut for *at least another 2 or 3 hours *


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Who knows. Maybe there was an RTA followed by a stabbing/assault whatever, or maybe they were unrelated seperate incidents.
> 
> It's an awfully long time to keep a major road closed after an RTA though. Usually they take a few hours.


 

my b/f said the same when I said it was an RTA.  He reckons there's no way they'd keep a major artery closed so he reckoned the victim had to be a copper


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 20, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> my b/f said the same when I said it was an RTA.  He reckons there's no way they'd keep a major artery closed so he reckoned the victim had to be a copper



Well I'm sticking by what R4 said. Unless I was hallucinating or something? Am not very good in the mornings.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 20, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Well I'm sticking by what R4 said. Unless I was hallucinating or something? Am not very good in the mornings.



I'll stick by what a copper told me AT THE SCENE


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Well I'm sticking by what R4 said. Unless I was hallucinating or something? Am not very good in the mornings.


 


Kanda said:


> I'll stick by what a copper told me AT THE SCENE


 

I was talking about hours ago when it was assumed that it was an RTA, not NOW


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I'll stick by what a copper told me AT THE SCENE



Eh? I said R4 said it was a stabbing.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 20, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Eh? I said R4 said it was a stabbing.



I was talking to Minnie!


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I was talking to Minnie!



Ah! I'm a bit  today


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I was talking to Minnie!


 

This is probably why people have got confused

(From TFL)



> BRIXTON HILL/ BRIXTON WATER LANE: *Due to a road traffic collision *routes 45, 59, 109, 118, 133, 159, 250 and 333 are being diverted between Brixton Station and Christchurch Road. Delays are occurring in the area


----------



## billythefish (Feb 20, 2009)

'copter's back again...


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

... and the road is still closed? Good grief.  No mention of the incident on any news sites that I can find - which, for something that's obviously much bigger than "van hits person crossing road" is odd.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> ... and the road is still closed? Good grief. No mention of the incident on any news sites that I can find - which, for something that's obviously much bigger than "van hits person crossing road" is odd.


 

I do agree that's it's rather odd.  Have looked on BBC and SLP but nothing.

Maybe if the situation has changed from critical... the victim's next of kin need to be notified


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

Wouldn't finding "next of kin" have been quite early on?

Most people have some form of id in their wallet even if its only a driving license, or a mobile phone with entries for "mum" or "work" or something obvious like that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Wouldn't finding "next of kin" have been quite early on?
> 
> Most people have some form of id in their wallet even if its only a driving license, or a mobile phone with entries for "mum" or "work" or something obvious like that.


 

How do you know it wasn't a homeless person with no ID

Even if it wasn't, not necessarily everyone has a "mum" or "work" entry on their mobile


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't even have a mobile. Some people don't.


----------



## brix (Feb 20, 2009)

Hill's open to buses agian now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

brix said:


> Hill's open to buses agian now.


 

Good news, and my b/f's well pleased as he's just got back to Brixton


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

So still no news report, and nobody has a clue what went on?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> So still no news report, and nobody has a clue what went on?



An assault. As said by copper at the scene.

as posted up there ^^


----------



## ajdown (Feb 20, 2009)

Just seems all a bit dramatic and OTT for a simple mugging.


----------



## LadyR (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Just seems all a bit dramatic and OTT for a simple mugging.



Not necessarily a "simple mugging" though....at the very least it's a serious assault, possibly murder.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Just seems all a bit dramatic and OTT for a simple mugging.


 
Assault = Simple mugging?  

Oh dear


----------



## plurker (Feb 20, 2009)

It was logged as a "suspicious incident" on the Red Cross alert system so probably not a straightforward RTA 

No further details though, sorry.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Just seems all a bit dramatic and OTT for a simple mugging.



You saw and took a picture of the 2 or so pints of blood all over the floor. Hardly a simple mugging.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 20, 2009)

Aside from the violence obvious from the aftermath, I wouldn't describe a mugging that seems to have taken place in the middle of a busy main road as "simple".


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it's an attempt to play down his lapse of morality. "I thought it was a simple everyday mugging, no big deal" kind of thing.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd actually like to think that AJ was a troll rather than the witless, offensive simpleton that he appears to be.


----------



## Pip (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone see this cheeky little monkey in the SLP?







I want to know where Orang Utan was eight years ago


----------



## brix (Feb 20, 2009)

Pip said:


> I want to know where Orang Utan was eight years ago


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2009)

That reminds me - a few years ago I was outside Morleys waiting for a bus when a little ginger boy approached me and asked 'are you my daddy?' 
His poor mum looked so embarrassed (not because I was his daddy, I hasten to add).


----------



## BrixiSteve (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm on the hill, about 100 yards from the incident.  I was woke up at 4.30am (by the quiet, I think..?), what I found strange was the fact that there were no ambulances at the scene.  Everything was cordoned off by now, loads of police and the TFL vans putting the bus stop closed signs up.... but no ambulances.  I can't be sure, because I was too freaked out to look too closely, but it looked like the person was still on the road?  I assumed that the positioning of the white van was to shield the public from the sight, which was why only the east pavement was open.  

I know the police sometimes get a hard time on here both deserved and undeserved, but fuck me, the things they see...!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2009)

well, all probably rumour of course, but I've heard that the person who did this was a pimp.  Now, last time there was a stabbing on Brixton Hill, I also heard it was a pimp.  I've also heard it was a woman who was stabbed.  

Anyway, as I was going up Brixton Hill tonight, there was a team with brushes and disinfectant/soap cleaning the pavements outside the carpet place which leads me to wonder if the person was stabbed in Lambert Road, staggered into the middle of Brixton Hill and got hit by that white van hence the blood both outside carpet land and the middle of the road.


----------



## Missez (Feb 21, 2009)

oh gee, that's grim


----------



## Missez (Feb 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> That reminds me - a few years ago I was outside Morleys waiting for a bus when a little ginger boy approached me and asked 'are you my daddy?'
> His poor mum looked so embarrassed (not because I was his daddy, I hasten to add).



That's funny and sad at the same time.   

Obviously you look like the sort of guy who a kid would want as a father. I am sure it wasn't just the hair.


----------



## Not a Vet (Feb 21, 2009)

Taken from Cllr Steve Reed's blog

Serious incident on Brixton Hill   

Brixton Hill was closed to traffic during this morning’s rush hour following a serious incident.  People walking down the hill saw a white van cordoned off in the road, with a blood-soaked pillow and items of clothing nearby.  Several people have asked me what happened, so I’m sharing what I know so far.  This is all subject to confirmation as Police investigations continue.

It seems that a Polish man was involved in a fight with another male during the early hours of the morning.  During the fight, the Polish man was pushed into a glass door and a shard of glass lodged in his head.  The man suffered a serious loss of blood and is currently receiving treatment in Kings College Hospital.  I understand the injury is serious but the extent of the damage is currently being assessed. 

The other man involved in the fight has been detained by the Police.  There are a number of CCTV cameras on Brixton Hill and Police are hopeful that this will provide further evidence about what happened and how the situation arose.

The Police took the decision to close off Brixton Hill so that evidence could be collected. 

I hope that clears up the various rumours


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 21, 2009)

Cheers, Not a Vet.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone know what the teepee tents in the Lido are for?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> Taken from Cllr Steve Reed's blog
> 
> Serious incident on Brixton Hill
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info.  Glad to hear the guy's still alive


----------



## wjh (Feb 22, 2009)

*Pulross Area Play Association Meeting*

There is going to be a meeting at the PAPA playground on Pulross road
on Saturday 28th Feburary at 11am according to a notice on the gate 
outside:


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 22, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> It seems that a Polish man was involved in a fight



There's been one Polish nutter in particular on the loose around Brixton Hill for a year or so now.  Short, blond guy, often approaches strangers with a story attempting to blag money and gets threatening when rebuffed.  I wonder if it was him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> There's been one Polish nutter in particular on the loose around Brixton Hill for a year or so now.  Short, blond guy, often approaches strangers with a story attempting to blag money and gets threatening when rebuffed.  I wonder if it was him.




I'm not aware of him.  Maybe he thinks I look skint


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 22, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> There's been one Polish nutter in particular on the loose around Brixton Hill for a year or so now.  Short, blond guy, often approaches strangers with a story attempting to blag money and gets threatening when rebuffed.  I wonder if it was him.



Do you live on Brixton Hill?


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Do you live on Brixton Hill?



Sometimes.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe he's the polish nutter.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyway, apparently the road couldn't be opened until the council came to clean up the blood.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Anyway, apparently the road couldn't be opened until the council came to clean up the blood.




they were mopping it down at 5.00pm when I was returning to work.

There's still people adamant it was a woman who was injured.

Maybe it was a Pole with long hair, but how many of them are there?

Why *do *Poles all have really short hair anyway?  (I mean *most*, not all)


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why *do *Poles all have really short hair anyway?  (I mean *most*, not all)



I think you should start a thread asking this question.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2009)

It was not a woman who was injured.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> It was not a woman who was injured.




I know it wasn't, and I've told people about what it says on the website but there's still people who don't believe me.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know it wasn't, and I've told people about what it says on the website but there's still people who don't believe me.



PM sent.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Maybe he's the polish nutter.



nah, that's me. ask quim


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I think you should start a thread asking this question.



I think _you_ should.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I think _you_ should.




I'll probably get accused of racism and generalising 

I wonder why all barbers (excluding black ones of course) are Greek/Cypriot or Italian?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'll probably get accused of racism and generalising



That is why he is suggesting you start the thread, I suspect, and why I am suggesting _he_ starts it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> That is why he is suggesting you start the thread, I suspect, and why I am suggesting _he_ starts it.




he is a man after all and probably uses barbers


----------



## tarannau (Feb 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I wonder why all barbers (excluding black ones of course) are Greek/Cypriot or Italian?



This is a stupid fucking question.


Any fule knows that there were only a limited number of Wimpy franchises available back in the day. Barbers shops were the 2nd choice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

tarannau said:


> This is a stupid fucking question.
> 
> 
> Any fule knows that there were only a limited number of Wimpy franchises available back in the day. Barbers shops were the 2nd choice.





I thought you were going to say it was something to do with MacDonalds


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> It was not a woman who was injured.



I think the confusion is cos there was an RTA the same day down that way on the Hill.  A friend of mine saw it and a woman walked across the Hill without looking and got knocked down by a van.  My friend saw the body and she was very much dead


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah.   

There really are rather a lot of RTAs on Brixton Hill.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Ah.
> 
> There really are rather a lot of RTAs on Brixton Hill.



Yep - combination of drivers going to fast and pedestrians not looking where they're going.  V grim


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

nipsla said:


> I think the confusion is cos there was an RTA the same day down that way on the Hill. A friend of mine saw it and a woman walked across the Hill without looking and got knocked down by a van. My friend saw the body and she was very much dead


 

Are you sure it was Brixton Hill and not the collision that had happened Coldharbour Lane way earlier in the day?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

nipsla said:


> I think the confusion is cos there was an RTA the same day down that way on the Hill. A friend of mine saw it and a woman walked across the Hill without looking and got knocked down by a van. My friend saw the body and she was very much dead


 


Right, so the bloodied pillow and white van was connected to that incident, and the police tape outside the carpet place was connected to the Polish guy smashing his head through a plate glass door?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Right, so the bloodied pillow and white van was connected to that incident, and the police tape outside the carpet place was connected to the Polish guy smashing his head through a plate glass door?




Yep - would certainly seem that way.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 24, 2009)

Well you two rubber-neckers can sleep a little easier now that's cleared up


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Well you two rubber-neckers can sleep a little easier now that's cleared up


 


Not rubbernecking, just trying to establish why Brixton Hill was shut for so long.

I find it curious as well that despite Brixton Hill being shut for so long, there's no mention of it in the SLP


----------



## tarannau (Feb 24, 2009)

Perhaps you can write to them in green ink and demand an immediate explanation


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Perhaps you can write to them in green ink and demand an immediate explanation


 

You just expect your local rag to be on top of things 

Leo/Leon/whatever his name is, is slacking


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2009)

There's what looks like an enormous tower going up on the Shakespeare Rd Academy site.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 24, 2009)

is there?  I'm going to go and have a look then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

editor said:


> There's what looks like an enormous tower going up on the Shakespeare Rd Academy site.


 

Maybe it's watch towers so they can keep an eye on the prisoners


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe it's watch towers so they can keep an eye on the prisoners



If they just built it next to the prison, it wouldn't have to be so tall.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> If they just built it next to the prison, it wouldn't have to be so tall.


 

No thanks, I don't want to be near a school


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 24, 2009)

it's a fixed position crane.  i've just watched them use a mobile crane to raise the cab up to the top.  i reckon it's about ten storeys high   felt a touch of vertigo just watching.  there's blokes lashed to the top!  i have no idea how they're going to fit the arm, which is currently on two flat back trucks.


----------



## se5 (Feb 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not rubbernecking, just trying to establish why Brixton Hill was shut for so long.
> 
> I find it curious as well that despite Brixton Hill being shut for so long, there's no mention of it in the SLP



There is a report on page 2 of today's South London Press:

Bloody attack leaves man fighting for life
An argument over a mobile phone left a man fighting for his life, cops believe.

Police were called to Brixton Hill just after 3:30am on Friday to reports that a man had been attacked at the junction with Brixton Water Lane.

Emergency services discovered the 43-year-old man lying in the road, semi-conscious and suffering from head injuries.

Cops believe he was hurt after falling or being pushed through a glass door in a block of flats.

A pool of blood and a blood stained pillow lay in the middle of the carriageway. the driver of a white Renault van parked diagonally across the road to protect the victim from traffic. A nearby resident said: "I was woken up by a group of lads shouting. They sounded really hyped up, like hyenas.

"I hear a lot of arguments and shouting at night but this sent a chill down my spine.

"It was terrifying. their voices were ricocheting off the walls, it sounded like they were moving. Then there was a smash."

The vicitim was taken to a central London hospital with life-threatening injuries. By Friday he was said to be stable.

Police cordons were in place until lunchtime on Brixton Hill from the junction with Trent Road to Jospephine Avenue.

Superintendent Dave Musker said: "I would like to reassure the local community that this was an isolated incident and we are doing everything we can to catch whoever is responsible."

Witnesses were asked to call Brixton  CID on 020 8721 3540 or Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> it's a fixed position crane. i've just watched them use a mobile crane to raise the cab up to the top. i reckon it's about ten storeys high  felt a touch of vertigo just watching. there's blokes lashed to the top! i have no idea how they're going to fit the arm, which is currently on two flat back trucks.


 

I thought they were flat bed trucks?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> is there?  I'm going to go and have a look then.


Here it is:


----------



## Crispy (Feb 24, 2009)

Just hoist it up with the mobile crane. Grab it at the center of gravity. Go take some pictures, it's a cool thing to see


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2009)

To give you some idea of scale:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

se5 said:


> There is a report on page 2 of today's South London Press:
> 
> Bloody attack leaves man fighting for life
> An argument over a mobile phone left a man fighting for his life, cops believe.
> ...


 

ah, wasn't showing up on their website this morning, and where's the story about the woman being hit by a van then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

editor said:


> To give you some idea of scale:


 

You could sneak up there in the middle of the night and get some great pictures of London


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2009)

ooooohhh
i'm gonny wander that way and see if me camera batteries will hold out


----------



## se5 (Feb 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, wasn't showing up on their website this morning



No I dont think they put stuff onto their website for a day or two - I guess they want people to actually buy the paper!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> it's a fixed position crane. i've just watched them use a mobile crane to raise the cab up to the top. i reckon it's about ten storeys high  felt a touch of vertigo just watching. there's blokes lashed to the top! i have no idea how they're going to fit the arm, which is currently on two flat back trucks.


 

and isn't the arm the jib?


----------



## se5 (Feb 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, wasn't showing up on their website this morning, and where's the story about the woman being hit by a van then?



Nothing about a woman being hit by a van


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

se5 said:


> Nothing about a woman being hit by a van


 

maybe they want us to *buy *the paper


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

se5 said:


> Nothing about a woman being hit by a van


 



> the driver of a white Renault van parked diagonally across the road to protect the victim from traffic


 
explains why the van was there though.


----------



## se5 (Feb 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> maybe they want us to *buy *the paper



But all this was taken from my reading of the paper which I bought this morning  - there is nothing on the website yet (Tues lunchtime) about anything


----------



## se5 (Feb 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> maybe they want us to *buy *the paper



But all this was taken from my reading of the paper which I bought this morning  - there is nothing on the website yet (Tues lunchtime) about anything

Edited - sorry this seems to have appeared twice


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

se5 said:


> But all this was taken from my reading of the paper which I bought this morning - there is nothing on the website yet (Tues lunchtime) about anything


 

I heard you the first time


----------



## Not a Vet (Feb 24, 2009)

I think the woman in the road is non-existent unless whilst rubbernecking the first incident, she was overcome just as nipsla's mate walked past


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> I think the woman in the road is non-existent unless whilst rubbernecking the first incident, she was overcome just as nipsla's mate walked past


 

but it's not just Nipsla's mate.  I've heard the story from other local people.  Maybe Nipsla's mates has spread the word around Brixon Hill?


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2009)

nipsla and her bloody gossippy mates, eh? 
wouldn't sit near 'em if i saw 'em down the pub or anything like that...


----------



## tarannau (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey, let's play chinese whispers about road accidents and assaults. All the fun of  small village w_ith a more dangerous edge_...


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and isn't the arm the jib?


 

i don't know.  it might be.  ditto bed / back.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Hey, let's play chinese whispers about road accidents and assaults. All the fun of small village w_ith a more dangerous edge_...


 

Don't think there's anything wrong with people wanting to find out what's going on in their area.

OK, so the guy's been arrested and the other guy's in hospital.  But people might want to know if there's a mad axeman on the loose


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2009)

If it turns out there is a mad axeman on the loose, what precautions should I take?


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2009)

keep calm and carry on.

oh, sorry, i don't live in east dulwich any more...

run into the albert and hide behind the bar.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> keep calm and carry on.
> 
> oh, sorry, i don't live in east dulwich any more...
> 
> run into the albert and hide behind the bar.



I'm not sure the albert is the best place to hide from mad axemen.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't think there's anything wrong with people wanting to find out what's going on in their area.
> 
> OK, so the guy's been arrested and the other guy's in hospital.  But people might want to know if there's a mad axeman on the loose



So far we've had the victim down as Polish pimp, or perhaps an aggressive Eastern European beggar. And there may or may not have been a road accident, with a dead person gushing blood and providing awesome photo shooting opportunities. There certainly hasn't been an axeman, and even I'd trust the police to spill the beans if a mad chainsaw wielding nutter was roaming local streets with murder on the mind.

I don't know, I just find the whole thing slightly depressing. Human curiosity and taking warning from previous incidents are understandable enough, but there seems an almost unseemly haste to chase the details of every yellow board incident on here recently. As I've said before I've known the details and one of the people involved on one the assaults gossipped about on here previously and I found it distasteful. And entirely inaccurate unsurprisingly.

I'm sure the full story will come out shortly and we'll all learn great life lessons from it. Or something


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2009)

i dunno - they've got a secure cellar an' that.. and a few people looking out for each other.. 

i'm just getting to know the area properly. any safer place suggestions (inc. the polis station?) welcome


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> If it turns out there is a mad axeman on the loose, what precautions should I take?


 


watch for a uncomfortable looking swagger.  Axes are quite heavy when stuck down your trousers.

Once you have determined that the person you suspect is indeed a mad axeman, start running before he can pull axe out from his trousers.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2009)

run before he reveals his big chopper?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

tarannau said:


> So far we've had the victim down as Polish pimp, or perhaps an aggressive Eastern European beggar. And there may or may not have been a road accident, with a dead person gushing blood and providing awesome photo shooting opportunities. There certainly hasn't been an axeman, and even I'd trust the police to spill the beans if a mad chainsaw wielding nutter was roaming local streets with murder on the mind.
> 
> I don't know, I just find the whole thing slightly depressing. Human curiosity and taking warning from previous incidents are understandable enough, but there seems an almost unseemly haste to chase the details of every yellow board incident on here recently. As I've said before I've known the details and one of the people involved on one the assaults gossipped about on here previously and I found it distasteful. And entirely inaccurate unsurprisingly.
> 
> I'm sure the full story will come out shortly and we'll all learn great life lessons from it. Or something


 

Right, a mad axeman is obviously an exaggeration, but if this person hadn't been caught, then there was the chance that there's some nutter on Brixton Hill that people need to be aware of.

Then again, who's to say that it wasn't all an accident and the Pole didn't fall into the window


----------



## tarannau (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh pish Minnie. If there was a genuine ongoing risk or pattern developing then I'd support a warning, but it's clearly not the case here. Unless you really are a Polish pimp who's angered an imaginary mad axeman.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Oh pish Minnie. If there was a genuine ongoing risk or pattern developing then I'd support a warning, but it's clearly not the case here. Unless you really are a Polish pimp who's angered an imaginary mad axeman.


 

A Polish guy tried to mug me on Brixton Hill once.  He didn't have an axe though and I don't think he was a pimp trying to recruit me.  I could be wrong though


----------



## Winot (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anyone know what's happening at the Brixton Rd end of Ferndale Rd?  There are some new traffic lights aimed back up FR which allow traffic coming down FR towards BR to turn right towards the tube when the new pedestrian crossing lights are green.  However, the road is still one way going _away_ from BR.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 25, 2009)

Winot said:


> Does anyone know what's happening at the Brixton Rd end of Ferndale Rd?  There are some new traffic lights aimed back up FR which allow traffic coming down FR towards BR to turn right towards the tube when the new pedestrian crossing lights are green.  However, the road is still one way going _away_ from BR.



I saw a load of cops in fluoro jackets inbetween there and SW9 bar when I walked past around 11pm.  Dunno if it's related ?


----------



## lozenge (Feb 25, 2009)

Winot said:


> Does anyone know what's happening at the Brixton Rd end of Ferndale Rd?  There are some new traffic lights aimed back up FR which allow traffic coming down FR towards BR to turn right towards the tube when the new pedestrian crossing lights are green.  However, the road is still one way going _away_ from BR.



The traffic lights are so bicycles can turn right (but apparently not left) on to Brixton Road. Very odd.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2009)

I saw the pretty blue lights in the pavement outside Brixton Tube lit up last night.

First time I've noticed them.


----------



## Not a Vet (Feb 25, 2009)

Witnessed a cracking argument between a woman and preacher man this morning outside iceland. It was a losing battle for the woman due the microphone abilities versus the woman's voice. She resorted to shouting fuck off and he just kept saying "Repent Repent", most amusing.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 25, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw the pretty blue lights in the pavement outside Brixton Tube lit up last night.
> 
> First time I've noticed them.



I was going to say that!


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw the pretty blue lights in the pavement outside Brixton Tube lit up last night.
> 
> First time I've noticed them.



Blue pavement lights might have been novel and in fashion when they started rebuilding the tube station last century.

Now they just look cheap and nasty cos you see them everywhere.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Blue pavement lights might have been novel and in fashion when they started rebuilding the tube station last century.
> 
> Now they just look cheap and nasty cos you see them everywhere.


 

I've never noticed them, but then I don't normally go looking at pavements


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I was going to say that!


 

I do apologise 

teuchter thinks they're naff


----------



## Not a Vet (Feb 25, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've never noticed them, but then I don't normally go looking at pavements



You must be a bit further away from the ground than some....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> You must be a bit further away from the ground than some....


 

I wouldn't say that


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 25, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Blue pavement lights might have been novel and in fashion when they started rebuilding the tube station last century.
> 
> Now they just look cheap and nasty cos you see them everywhere.



I wouldn't have thought you would be affected by such vacillations when it comes to fashions in aesthetic .  Surely it shouldn't matter how numerous they are. I understand Victorian terraces were quite numerous.  Does that make them cheap and nasty?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I wouldn't have thought you would be affected by such vacillations when it comes to fashions in aesthetic . Surely it shouldn't matter how numerous they are. I understand Victorian terraces were quite numerous. Does that make them cheap and nasty?


 

What next, gentrification?


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 25, 2009)

i think the blue lights are well pretty.
they complement the ones in the trees by st matthew's church


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> i think the blue lights are well pretty.
> they complement the ones in the trees by st matthew's church


 

Was just what I thought.  I think they're quite calming actually


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 25, 2009)

i'm saving up for some blue LED fairy lights for precisely that reason


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> i'm saving up for some blue LED fairy lights for precisely that reason


 


We could all do it, and then string them together and make Brixton blue fairylightland


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 25, 2009)

i'm up for that 
bet i can get downstairs to do it too


----------



## fogbat (Feb 25, 2009)

That many blue LEDs in one place will make Brixton move really quickly.

Strap a spoiler onto the tube station as well, and it'll go like a rocket!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> That many blue LEDs in one place will make Brixton move really quickly.
> 
> Strap a spoiler onto the tube station as well, and it'll go like a rocket!


 

Maybe that's part of the plan, keep the undesirables away from the tube


----------



## tarannau (Feb 25, 2009)

The _real_ reason for all these blue lights is that it's virtually impossible to find a vein under that type of illumination. Have you ever seen an addict shooting up under those trees eh?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2009)

For ages you could get red, yellow and green LEDs but not blue ones. Then at some point in the late nineties (ish) blue ones became available and people got excited by the novelty value of this. Suddenly you started seeing them all over the shop, whether in street lighting or stuff like Hi-fi displays. Which was all very good for a few weeks because it made stuff look cool and futuristic. Then of course it became clear that the future as represented by blue LEDs was in fact the present and the shortly after that the past. So now blue LEDs have to have a better reason than "looking futuristic" to exist. And while they might look quite nice here and there, in my opinion there is now a proliferation of them and in architectural terms they just make buildings look dated.

They are almost as bad as those stupid LED lighting systems that can cycle through the colour spectrum. You quite often see them on Grand Designs and the likelihood of them having been installed is directly correlated with the lack of good taste of the occupants, who, after a few months of living with them almost certainly decide that they serve no good purpose other than novelty value and switch them off for good.

I seem to remember reading something about blue light being the most difficult to focus on, or something like that, making it particularly unsuitable for things like control panels. This doesn't necessarily have much bearing on pavement lights but I thought I'd just throw that in there to blacken their reputation a little more.


----------



## honto (Feb 25, 2009)

I too noticed the lights all lit for the first time this morning on my way past. Made me smile all the way to the bus stop at how randomly scattered they are and how underwhelming they look lit up in daylight. Perhaps tomorrow the magical toilet will be in action too!


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2009)

It's possible to "randomly" scatter things in a good way. In this case they have failed to do so.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It's possible to "randomly" scatter things in a good way.



Apart from greasy, bone filled, fried chicken boxes. 

I fucking hate seeing these dumped everywhere


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

A baby girl has been found abandoned in a Tesco shopping bag in Brixton.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe they were just swapping the carrier for another 'bag for life' and got a little confused.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw the pretty blue lights in the pavement outside Brixton Tube lit up last night.
> 
> First time I've noticed them.



I quite like the big lighting display thing outside Club 414


----------



## se5 (Feb 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A baby girl has been found abandoned in a Tesco shopping bag in Brixton.



Pedants' Corner:

I would say its more  Camberwell than Brixton as its Flaxman Road, SE5 

The BBC however  seem to think its Brixton - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7909994.stm. I guess Brixton sounds more edgy!


----------



## Winot (Feb 26, 2009)

Winot said:


> Does anyone know what's happening at the Brixton Rd end of Ferndale Rd?  There are some new traffic lights aimed back up FR which allow traffic coming down FR towards BR to turn right towards the tube when the new pedestrian crossing lights are green.  However, the road is still one way going _away_ from BR.





lozenge said:


> The traffic lights are so bicycles can turn right (but apparently not left) on to Brixton Road. Very odd.



I guess the only possibilities are that (a) they make that bit of Ferndale Rd two-way for cyclists (unlikely as there isn't much room for a contraflow) and/or (b) they make the _de facto_ cycle route cut-through to Stockwell Ave. a legal one.

There also seem to be 2 redundant traffic lights on the LHS at that junction as you are coming into Brixton on the Brixton Rd.

I don't know why these things exercise me really but they do.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 26, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It's possible to "randomly" scatter things in a good way. In this case they have failed to do so.



Did we ever find out the fence price?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

se5 said:


> Pedants' Corner:
> 
> I would say its more Camberwell than Brixton as its Flaxman Road, SE5
> 
> The BBC however seem to think its Brixton - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7909994.stm. I guess Brixton sounds more edgy!


 

I did look on the Brixton thread and nothing was highlighted as me having read.  Many apologies


----------



## nick (Feb 26, 2009)

> Pedants' Corner:


 
Pedant's or pedant's ?

Perhaps you shoud adopt the generic "Pedantry corner" (C) Private eye


</-Pedant->




Sorry - I am extremely bored at work


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

nick said:


> Pedant's or pedant's ?
> 
> Perhaps you shoud adopt the generic "Pedantry corner" (C) Private eye
> 
> ...


 

Corner of the pedant?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 26, 2009)

What's wrong with Pedants' Corner?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> What's wrong with Pedants' Corner?


 

I have no idea.  Nick's bored though


----------



## nick (Feb 26, 2009)

*Quimcunx* - it depends how many pedants there are and whether or not they possess the corner

*Minnie *- an excellent solution


As you were


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

nick said:


> *Quimcunx* - it depends how many pedants there are and whether or not they possess the corner
> 
> *Minnie *- an excellent solution
> 
> ...


 

yes, but it was only Se5 being a pedant  


We could also call it Nitpicker's/Nitpickers' Corner for those that can't spell pendant


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't spell nitpicker.

And there is definitely more than one pedant round these parts.  I'm all for herding them into a specially designated corner.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I can't spell nitpicker.


 

You'll have to sit in the pendan'ts corner then


----------



## se5 (Feb 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yes, but it was only Se5 being a pedant
> 
> 
> We could also call it Nitpicker's/Nitpickers' Corner for those that can't spell pendant



I was hoping that other pedants would join me so designated it pedants' corner


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

se5 said:


> I was hoping that other pedants would join me so designated it pedants' corner


 

no, they knew you were nitpicking and decided one person was enough


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2009)

nick said:


> Pedant's or pedant's ?



Please use quotation marks to make your question clear. And there should not be a space before the question mark.

Anyway, if I had to choose between "pedant's" and "pedant's", I would choose "pedant's". In fact I would quite literally have to choose "pedant's".


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Please use quotation marks to make your question clear. And there should not be a space before the question mark.
> 
> Anyway, if I had to choose between "pedant's" and "pedant's", I would choose "pedant's". In fact I would quite literally have to choose "pedant's".


 

and to all those who are putting spaces either side of hyphens - they're not needed


----------



## nick (Feb 26, 2009)

Doh - Teuchter is the most pedantic (and the most observant).

My first question should read pedants' or pedant's (without the quotation marks)

Please edit all of your posts accordingly


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and to all those who are putting spaces either side of hyphens - they're not needed



Indeed. They are only to be used either side of dashes. 

Unless you are using the American convention in which case you leave out the spaces but use a long dash.*

*Fact learned recently on urban75.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Indeed. They are only to be used either side of dashes.
> 
> Unless you are using the American convention in which case you leave out the spaces but use a long dash.*
> 
> *Fact learned recently on urban75.


 


Well I have no intention of using American convention


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well I have no intention of using American convention



This is the kind of attitude that puts the "Great" into Great Britain.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

teuchter said:


> This is the kind of attitude that puts the "Great" into Great Britain.


 

ok


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 26, 2009)

You should change your tagline, minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> You should change your tagline, minnie.


 

To what, moomoo loves Quimmy?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> To what, moomoo loves Quimmy?



''putting the great in great britain''

or 

''making britain great''.


Maybe it's time to ask for longer taglines.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ok


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

teuchter said:


>




Good God, absolutely not


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Good God, absolutely not



Is that a bit too patriotic for you?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Is that a bit too patriotic for you?




Just can't stand the woman


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yes, but it was only Se5 being a pedant
> 
> 
> We could also call it Nitpicker's/Nitpickers' Corner for those that can't spell pe*n*dant



I think it's "pedant" that people seem to have trouble spelling...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I think it's "pedant" that people seem to have trouble spelling...




I put that in on purpose


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I put that in on purpose



Wasn't just you.....


----------



## Andy the Don (Feb 28, 2009)

Laurence the greengrocer on New park Road passed away after a brave battle with cancer last week. A top bloke (for a spurs supporter), great greengrocer and all round good guy who will be missed by all those who had the pleasure of knowing him.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2009)

Andy, brix started a thread about him...
www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=281358


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 28, 2009)

Some skater dude just broke his leg in the skate park. His board's being looked after at BC if anyone needs to let him know.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 28, 2009)

Ouchy.  

((skaterdude))


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 3, 2009)

Witnessed one of the cleaners at Brixton tube trying and failing to get the phone number/date of one of the (female) passengers on the train itself. Just what you need first thing in the morning. He was very persistant, she just looked embarrassed.


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 3, 2009)

Oyster card readers (presumably for PAYG) have been installed at Brixton railway station. Not operational yet though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> Oyster card readers (presumably for PAYG) have been installed at Brixton railway station. Not operational yet though.




And I only told someone the other day there were none there 

Might have been you?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2009)

They've been there for a while with black bags over their heads.


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry, only noticed for the first time today


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2009)

What i did notice today was a massive sign near the tube entrance saying to beware of pick pockets and the like. I'm sure it's even bigger than the one that's sometimes parked in the street opposite.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2009)

I saw a huge sign outside the tube station which instructed me to ''OPERATE IN THIS AREA''.   

It wasn't at all clear on what I should be operating so I ignored it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2009)

teuchter said:


> What i did notice today was a massive sign near the tube entrance saying to beware of pick pockets and the like. I'm sure it's even bigger than the one that's sometimes parked in the street opposite.




Oh yeah, I saw that


----------



## teuchter (Mar 4, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I saw a huge sign outside the tube station which instructed me to ''OPERATE IN THIS AREA''.
> 
> It wasn't at all clear on what I should be operating so I ignored it.



You are obviously supposed to be one of the pickpockets then. And you are not doing your job properly.


----------



## lozenge (Mar 4, 2009)

teuchter said:


> What i did notice today was a massive sign near the tube entrance saying to beware of pick pockets and the like. I'm sure it's even bigger than the one that's sometimes parked in the street opposite.



There's also the one that flashes up on the "countdown" signs at bus stops from time to time warning the pickpockets that "Plain clothes police officers are targeting street crime in this area".


----------



## billythefish (Mar 4, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> And I only told someone the other day there were none there
> 
> Might have been you?



'twas me... I was plotting all manner of free trips out of London too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 4, 2009)

billythefish said:


> 'twas me... I was plotting all manner of free trips out of London too


 

Bad luck.  Maybe someone from the railways was reading this thread and decided they were not happy about you diddling them


----------



## ajdown (Mar 4, 2009)

Major dilemma in Sainsbury's this evening.  Cheddar biscuits, and TUC biscuits, both half price.  Which one do I pick??

I picked TUC in the end, but you can't help but wondering whether it was the right decision.

Also curious about the man buying three packets of 'seafood sticks' (totalling 48).  Who can handle that many??


----------



## pboi (Mar 4, 2009)

whats the crack with the dude who walks slow with crazy red dyed mohican, face piercings,leather and a black walking stick.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2009)

Is that Violent Panda?


----------



## pboi (Mar 4, 2009)

well hes got a swagger like no other


----------



## Greebo (Mar 4, 2009)

If you saw the bloke out & about in the last few days, it wasn't ViolentPanda.  He's been fully lurgied up and using the big white telephone.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Major dilemma in Sainsbury's this evening.  Cheddar biscuits, and TUC biscuits, both half price.  Which one do I pick??
> 
> I picked TUC in the end, but you can't help but wondering whether it was the right decision.
> 
> Also curious about the man buying three packets of 'seafood sticks' (totalling 48).  Who can handle that many??



I've definitely managed to eat more than one pack before.  I don't think I like Sainsbury's ones much though.


----------



## malice (Mar 4, 2009)

just had a good burger-thing (well the veggie equivalent, mushroom, halloumi etc) at mango landin' with very good sweet potato chips. was two for one  as well, think it might be weds and thurs.  all v tasty.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2009)

I've only been there a couple of times but I should try and go again.  It's a nice pub.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2009)

pboi said:


> whats the crack with the dude who walks slow with crazy red dyed mohican, face piercings,leather and a black walking stick.




I regularly see a really tall guy with a hat and a long leather coat and a walking stick.  Who's that?

I think of the Sandman when I see him


----------



## pboi (Mar 5, 2009)

never seen the hat....but the haircut is like nothing ive ever seen. like a mohak, dyed, with funky shiz at the back


----------



## ash (Mar 5, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I regularly see a really tall guy with a hat and a long leather coat and a walking stick.  Who's that?
> 
> I think of the Sandman when I see him



I've seen the same guy I think he reminds me of someone from New Orleans (a bit voo doo) or starskey and Hutch (Huggey bearish!!).


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2009)

The magic urinal was/is up this evening.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2009)

pboi said:


> never seen the hat....but the haircut is like nothing ive ever seen. like a mohak, dyed, with funky shiz at the back





ash said:


> I've seen the same guy I think he reminds me of someone from New Orleans (a bit voo doo) or starskey and Hutch (Huggey bearish!!).





The guy I'm talking about is white

Actually, he came in the pub recently, but I can't remember what his hair was like.  Definitely not a mohawk/mohican.

He's probably in his 40s, or maybe 50s


----------



## Kanda (Mar 5, 2009)

teuchter said:


> The magic urinal was/is up this evening.



I used it last week


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I used it last week




couldn't you wait 'til you got home?


----------



## ash (Mar 5, 2009)

ash said:


> I've seen the same guy I think he reminds me of someone from New Orleans (a bit voo doo) or starskey and Hutch (Huggey bearish!!).



OK different person, however does anyone know the person i am describing: he wears white suit and top hat/stove pipe hat to match with silver topped cane/stick.  Immaculately dressed  -  black guy.  I have also seen him in same outfit but in red??  Often sitting in macdonalds??


----------



## Kanda (Mar 5, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> couldn't you wait 'til you got home?



Clearly not


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2009)

ash said:


> OK different person, however does anyone know the person i am describing: he wears white suit and top hat/stove pipe hat to match with silver topped cane/stick.  Immaculately dressed  -  black guy.  I have also seen him in same outfit but in red??  Often sitting in macdonalds??




Don't know him personally, but he's a regular Brixton "character".

I think he looks good


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Clearly not




typical man, which makes me think....


----------



## honto (Mar 5, 2009)

malice said:


> just had a good burger-thing (well the veggie equivalent, mushroom, halloumi etc) at mango landin' with very good sweet potato chips. was two for one  as well, think it might be weds and thurs.  all v tasty.



The mango landin burger deal is  it's also 2 for 1 on sides/snacks in the week. Think its Mon to Thurs, but not sure.


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2009)

teuchter said:


> The magic urinal was/is up this evening.



With excited passers by pointing at it when I walked past! It's quite attractive actually (for a urinal).


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 6, 2009)

ash said:


> OK different person, however does anyone know the person i am describing: he wears white suit and top hat/stove pipe hat to match with silver topped cane/stick.  Immaculately dressed  -  black guy.  I have also seen him in same outfit but in red??  Often sitting in macdonalds??



I've seen him in McDonalds too.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 6, 2009)

Big Phil's* Wedding Shop on Atlantic Road has now started to sell household goods (mops, brushes etc.), ideal for any wedding occasion.  

* it may not be called phil's - its in that bit where elephant shoes used to be.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 6, 2009)

The excellent Peppers and Spice on Tulse Hill, home to some of the best hard corn patties around, seems to have been shut for a little too long now. And the much unmissed Acres is presently being gussied up and will reopen as the Gold Coast shortly.


----------



## netbob (Mar 6, 2009)

*BREAKING NEWS: First photo of the magic popup urinal*


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 6, 2009)

You've made it look both romantic and futuristic, memespring.  Lovely.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> You've made it look both romantic and futuristic, memespring. Lovely.


 

Is it only the one?  I thought there'd be three of them incorporated into that structure


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 6, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it only the one?  I thought there'd be three of them incorporated into that structure



There are.  I think the other 2 look much the same though, so seperate pics not really required.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 6, 2009)

My God, it looks like a Tardis! Or something out of a Batman film. 

Can I ask what it was like, standing next to Boots taking photos of a toliet?


----------



## netbob (Mar 6, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> My God, it looks like a Tardis! Or something out of a Batman film.
> 
> Can I ask what it was like, standing next to Boots taking photos of a toliet?



much the same as any other day. bit of a hobby you see.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 6, 2009)

That's the *segment* I wee'd in


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 6, 2009)

Aw.  I can picture you now.   

I was having trouble before, when I didn't know which segment you'd used.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 6, 2009)

Kanda said:


> That's the *segment* I wee'd in



It is the segment I think I would choose too.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 6, 2009)

Good. 

Now I can imagine you both.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 6, 2009)

I would wait for Kanda to finish first though.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 6, 2009)

Not how I'm imagining it.


----------



## malice (Mar 6, 2009)

Can anyone get a photo of it while *rising* out of the ground? Surely that's going to be a bit alarming?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 7, 2009)

malice said:


> Can anyone get a photo of it while *rising* out of the ground? Surely that's going to be a bit alarming?



That truly is the money shot of pop up toilets


----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd like to know what time it comes up. I may devote an evening to standing on top of it, waiting.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 7, 2009)

You'll ruin it for the rest of us with your flagrant urinal blocking. It'll have a sensor and you won't be launched skywards, like a slowmo Thunderbird 2.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2009)

Fine, I'll step to the side and wait for it to rise, then jump on it and do 'king of the world' impressions, then start off on some bonkers religious shit, just to fit in


----------



## colacubes (Mar 7, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I'd like to know what time it comes up. I may devote an evening to standing on top of it, waiting.



Last night it came up some time between 7.50pm and 9.30pm


----------



## nick h. (Mar 7, 2009)

I think this is my first post in this thread. Hello fellow Brixtonians.   I've just been out for Maldon sea salt and assumed I would have to go somewhere posh for it, so I got it in the Continental Deli at the bottom of Atlantic Rd for £3.25. Then I saw it in the health food shop for 1.99, where they told me it was marked up by a third like their other stuff.  Which means the deli marked it up by 116%. So I went back to the deli and got a refund. Hooray for the health food shop. I feel a bit spoddy and miserly now. 

Large free range eggs are another great deal at the health food shop - £1.17 for half a dozen. Cheaper than Tesco.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 7, 2009)

I've been shopping at a different health food shop lately just because it's more convenient and bloody hell they are expensive!
I'm going back to Brixton Wholefoods now. Much better, better range of products and as you say, quite cheap really


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

nipsla said:


> Last night it came up some time between 7.50pm and 9.30pm



I think it needs a camera stream 
Or is that some sort of invasion of weeing privacy?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 10, 2009)

Lots of revenue officers, drugs squad and general police types at Vauxhall Tube this lunchtime. 

They really don't like it when you stop and pat the sniffer dog on the head, and chuckle it under the chin do they?


----------



## ashie259 (Mar 10, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've been shopping at a different health food shop lately just because it's more convenient and bloody hell they are expensive!
> I'm going back to Brixton Wholefoods now. Much better, better range of products and as you say, quite cheap really



Lucky they do have a good range of stuff, cos you wouldn't go there for a warm welcome and a bit of friendly banter, would you?

The Portuguese shop is a much nicer place to go in this respect but yes, some things you just have to go to BWF for.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2009)

I never feel the need to go to BWF - they don't have anything I can't get elsewhere


----------



## Winot (Mar 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I never feel the need to go to BWF - they don't have anything I can't get elsewhere



Even jumbo oats?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2009)

I get them from tesco for 60p (ish) a bag


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 10, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> Lucky they do have a good range of stuff, cos you wouldn't go there for a warm welcome and a bit of friendly banter, would you?
> 
> The Portuguese shop is a much nicer place to go in this respect but yes, some things you just have to go to BWF for.



They're not all bad... I think it takes a few years before you get a smile out of one of them. Portuguese shop is just always busy, I refuse to go near it on the weekends. Also, you can't browse very much in there as the shelves are all out of reach. I like the shop though, the people are friendly too.


----------



## ashie259 (Mar 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I never feel the need to go to BWF - they don't have anything I can't get elsewhere


Well, not true - in Brixton at least. No-one else has such a large range of organic, unadulterated whole foods. Cheap processed stuff from Tesco isn't the same.


----------



## ashie259 (Mar 10, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> They're not all bad... I think it takes a few years before you get a smile out of one of them. Portuguese shop is just always busy, I refuse to go near it on the weekends. Also, you can't browse very much in there as the shelves are all out of reach. I like the shop though, the people are friendly too.


Yes, I agree with you about BWF in some cases - the French lady's bark is much worse than her bite. But they're always bickering among themselves and generally walk around with faces like slapped erses.

And yes, you have to know what you want before going into the Pork & Cheese (as I hilariously call it) shop.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> Well, not true - in Brixton at least. No-one else has such a large range of organic, unadulterated whole foods. Cheap processed stuff from Tesco isn't the same.



Oats aren't processed - oats are oats


----------



## Spark (Mar 10, 2009)

they have a better selection of different types of noodle (soba, brown rice, black rice etc) than anywhere else.  also bags of different types of flour for making bread.  i don't know anywhere else locally that does refills on ecover products.


----------



## ashie259 (Mar 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Oats aren't processed - oats are oats



Not so. Some (the cheaper, usually smaller-flaked varieties) are processed to buggery to reduce viscosity, losing their nutritional value at every step.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2009)

well the ones I like are in tesco and they're only 60p a bag


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2009)

ash said:


> I've seen the same guy I think he reminds me of someone from New Orleans (a bit voo doo) or starskey and Hutch (Huggey bearish!!).



I saw this guy this morning and he looked like this:







He was wearing gloves with a skeleton hand print on them too.

He looked quite good.


----------



## Spark (Mar 11, 2009)

I keep seeing a lot of men round brixton wearing old man style flat caps.  Why is this?  I don't in other places.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2009)

Spark said:


> I keep seeing a lot of men round brixton wearing old man style flat caps.  Why is this?  I don't in other places.



Try going to Shoreditch.


----------



## Spark (Mar 11, 2009)

I haven't been up that way for a long time.  Are they popular there too?  what sort of people?  trendy young whippersnappers or more sedate in their 30s and 40s?


----------



## pboi (Mar 11, 2009)

shoreditch is full of foppish cunts in tight jeans. hats a go go


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2009)

Spark said:


> I haven't been up that way for a long time.  Are they popular there too?  what sort of people?  trendy young whippersnappers or more sedate in their 30s and 40s?



They have been popular there for at least a couple of years, amongst those who consider themselves trendy. The spread to Brixton is more than a little concerning.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 12, 2009)

Spark said:


> I keep seeing a lot of men round brixton wearing old man style flat caps.  Why is this?  I don't in other places.



Yeah, farmer looking fucks with neatly shorn beards and short, back and sides.

I don't like them, they're a bit too jumped up and pious for my liking.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2009)

(((men who can't get away with the 'look')))

Dodgepot's yer man for flat caps, and very dapper he looks too.


----------



## Spark (Mar 12, 2009)

I shall now be wondering which of the men in flat caps I spy around brixton is dodgepot


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 12, 2009)

I used to wear flat caps about 20 years ago.  

I had three of them.  Don't know where they are now though


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2009)

Spark said:


> I shall now be wondering which of the men in flat caps I spy around brixton is dodgepot



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=270620&page=175


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=270620&page=175



Yeah, but dodgepot doesn't look like a city farmer, he looks like a cider brewer with a good record collection.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

Trouble on the bus 250 last night?


A bus drove into a store in Thornton Heath, apparently the driver was under attack by two guys wanting to rob him.  

Only the Standard and the Mail are covering it so far...  Ive not heard it anywhere else? 

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...as+driver+fights+off+knife+robbers/article.do


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yeah, but dodgepot doesn't look like a city farmer, he looks like a cider brewer with a good record collection.



Spark never said owt about city farmers or otherwise.  He said he kept seeing men with flat caps in brixtong*.  dodgers is one of those men. 



* I keep doing this.  I'm not going to bother correcting it.  I like it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Spark never said owt about city farmers or otherwise.  He said he kept seeing men with flat caps in brixtong*.  dodgers is one of those men.
> 
> 
> 
> * I keep doing this.  I'm not going to bother correcting it.  I like it.



Yeah, and I'm talking about city farmer lookalikes in flat caps.


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 12, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yeah, and I'm talking about city farmer lookalikes in flat caps.



I fear I may be one of these people as I have a flat cap and have a ahem "country jacket". Don't have a beard and hope I'm not pious either. If I start saying things like "Now look here my man" then I'm doomed.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll be keeping an eye on you Not A Vet. You might be spending too much time in Felix's company! 

Pot Hole Watch - the first one's reappeared at the lights at Brixton Road and Stockwell Road, a whole three weeks after they resurfaced it. Is that always going to happen? Is it an insurmountable problem?


----------



## Spark (Mar 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Spark never said owt about city farmers or otherwise.  He said *she* kept seeing men with flat caps in brixtong*.  dodgers is one of those men.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> some of those i've seen have a slight city farmer air to them, others more of hint of depression era labourer made


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 12, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> I fear I may be one of these people as I have a flat cap and have a ahem "country jacket". Don't have a beard and hope I'm not pious either. If I start saying things like "Now look here my man" then I'm doomed.



Hmm, then you were not the fella that opened the bus window after I closed it on Saturday afternoon...because he sported the beard and short back and sides of a farmer looking out for a wife.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> I fear I may be one of these people as I have a flat cap and have a ahem "country jacket". Don't have a beard and hope I'm not pious either. If I start saying things like "Now look here my man" then I'm doomed.



*keeps an eye out*



Nanker Phelge said:


> Hmm, then you were not the fella that opened the bus window after I closed it on Saturday afternoon...because he sported the beard and short back and sides of a farmer looking out for a wife.



I must just commend you on closing bus windows.  Well done.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I must just commend you on closing bus windows.  Well done.



Only because it was cold. If it was warm I'm happy to have it open.

Anyway, farmer fuck opened it and gave me a look and I was about to take this up with him and then I considered my 11 year old stood beside me and decided that pummeling a twat on a bus infront of a child is not very good


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Only because it was cold. If it was warm I'm happy to have it open.
> 
> Anyway, farmer fuck opened it and gave me a look and I was about to take this up with him and then I considered my 11 year old stood beside me and decided that pummeling a twat on a bus infront of a child is not very good



Well quite.   I must also commend you on your rage.  People opening windows rather than taking their coats, hats and scarves off are a pet peeve of mine.


Dodgers is one of them.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Well quite.   I must also commend you on your rage.  People opening windows rather than taking their coats, hats and scarves off are a pet peeve of mine.



People dressing inappropriately for winter bus journeys and then insisting everyone else travel in an airtight sweat-box are a pet peeve of mine.

Now, who was it complaining about "airtight" houses a little while ago?

Anyway I think we have already had this discussion and as far as I recall the conclusion was that I am right.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 12, 2009)

I always open windows on buses, and get especially pissed off at people who lean forward over or back two rows of seats to try and shut the window that is by me.  It does get tiresome having to tell the, firmly, that no, the window stays how I want it, and if they don't like it, they should get off and wait for the next bus.

On the flipside, of course, I often also get thanked by people for "having the common sense to let in a bit of fresh air".

You couldn't transport cattle in "airtight sweat boxes", so aren't people worth even more?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2009)

teuchter said:


> People dressing inappropriately for winter bus journeys and then insisting everyone else travel in an airtight sweat-box are a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> Now, who was it complaining about "airtight" houses a little while ago?
> 
> Anyway I think we have already had this discussion and as far as I recall the conclusion was that I am right.



I don't like airtight buses either.   Luckily I've never been on one. I prefer condensation to sitting in a wintry draft.  As I recall the discussion I was right. 




ajdown said:


> I always open windows on buses, and get especially pissed off at people who lean forward over or back two rows of seats to try and shut the window that is by me.




I have never, ever seen that happen. Perhaps you should offer to swap with them so you are the one sitting in your inconsiderate draft and not them, while you shelter under the open window.


Anyway.  aj and teuchter up a tree, etc..


----------



## se5 (Mar 12, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Trouble on the bus 250 last night?
> 
> 
> A bus drove into a store in Thornton Heath, apparently the driver was under attack by two guys wanting to rob him.
> ...



The BBC have it - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7940062.stm


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Mar 12, 2009)

I didn't think London bus drivers actually took any cash?? I thought you had to pay before boarding if you didn't have an oyster....


----------



## colacubes (Mar 12, 2009)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> I didn't think London bus drivers actually took any cash?? I thought you had to pay before boarding if you didn't have an oyster....



Only in Zone 1 - you can still pay by cash elsewhere.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 12, 2009)

Apparently it's not "a pound shop" that's going in at the top of Brixton Hill.

It is... 

*drum roll*

*Dynamic Discount Market*!

http://dynamicdiscountmarket.com/


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2009)

Beside the chemist?  

Still don't know what the bookies is going to be. I asked the guy in the shop next door but he didn't know.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 12, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Apparently it's not "a pound shop" that's going in at the top of Brixton Hill.
> 
> It is...
> 
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Mar 12, 2009)

nipsla said:


> Only in Zone 1 - you can still pay by cash elsewhere.



Thanks, Nipsla. Happy to stand corrected


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 12, 2009)

nipsla said:


> Only in Zone 1 - you can still pay by cash elsewhere.



hmm - some buses (the twelve from oxford circus to east dulwich, for example) are ticket-only, no cash fares - i think 

fairly sure ive not been able to get on a 12 in peckham with the money in my hand but no oyster..


----------



## Crispy (Mar 12, 2009)

cash fares are such a ripoff though, I'd go out of my way to avoid paying them (annoyed myself today by being in a rush, having left my oyster at home and had to shell out £7.50! for a 1-2 tube travelcard. yuk)


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 12, 2009)

i know. but if you've no money, an oystercard with a £3 returnable deposit but no credit on it, then it's sometimes (not tooo often) worth returning yer oystercard, spending two quid on getting somewhere, and worrying about the other quid home later (or buying bananas to fuel your walk home).


----------



## colacubes (Mar 12, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> hmm - some buses (the twelve from oxford circus to east dulwich, for example) are ticket-only, no cash fares - i think
> 
> fairly sure ive not been able to get on a 12 in peckham with the money in my hand but no oyster..




Bendy bus innit - they have different rules


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2009)

They put a ticket machine beside my bus stop a few months, maybe a year ago.  It's gone now...


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 12, 2009)

i just *know* i'd get caught and put on a fare-evading mugshot poster


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> They put a ticket machine beside my bus stop a few months, maybe a year ago.  It's gone now...




I saw a black hood over it the other day.  RIP


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Beside the chemist?
> 
> Still don't know what the bookies is going to be. I asked the guy in the shop next door but he didn't know.



It's got a sign in the window saying something like:

Coming soon - bakery

I got excited when the 'bakery' down by the White Horse was due to open.  Then it turned out it was a shop that sold a few sandwiches and cakes and wasn't a bakery at all.   So, I'm not getting my hopes up about this one...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I don't like airtight buses either.   Luckily I've never been on one. I prefer condensation to sitting in a wintry draft.  As I recall the discussion I was right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...and this was the point to my tale. The window I closed was blowing directly on to me and I was adequatley dressed for a cold satruday afternoon, but not for the constant draft.

generally I'm a window open person, and it's got to be pretty cold for me to feel it, so I didn't feel I was being especially wrong closing the window blowing a direct draft on me.

There were lots of other windows open, and that was fine.

It's all a bit of give and take, and my 'rage' was at the farmer's attitude.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 13, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Apparently it's not "a pound shop" that's going in at the top of Brixton Hill.
> 
> It is...
> 
> ...



Yippee!


----------



## LadyR (Mar 13, 2009)

Article about Brixton Market here http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...'will+rip+the+guts+out+of+Brixton'/article.do


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

LadyR said:


> Article about Brixton Market here http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...'will+rip+the+guts+out+of+Brixton'/article.do




That article says:



> Traders and politicians have launched a last-ditch legal battle to save the market, which has been running since the 1870s, and are appealing to have it listed on historical grounds. *They will hold a demonstration at the market tomorrow *which will attended by local MP and government minister Tessa Jowell.



Does anyone know anything about this demonstration?  I can't see anything about it on the Friends of Brixton Market website.  http://www.friendsofbrixtonmarket.org/


----------



## ajdown (Mar 13, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ...and this was the point to my tale. The window I closed was blowing directly on to me and I was adequatley dressed for a cold satruday afternoon, but not for the constant draft.
> 
> generally I'm a window open person, and it's got to be pretty cold for me to feel it, so I didn't feel I was being especially wrong closing the window blowing a direct draft on me.
> 
> ...



If someone asks "mind if I close the window, I'm getting a draught here" then I'd normally say "sure go ahead" - but it's just their attitude of rudeness that gets me.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 13, 2009)

ajdown said:


> If someone asks "mind if I close the window, I'm getting a draught here" then I'd normally say "sure go ahead" - but it's just their attitude of rudeness that gets me.



If it's the window by you I would ask if you minded, but not a window three seats away from you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

brix said:


> It's got a sign in the window saying something like:
> 
> Coming soon - bakery
> 
> I got excited when the 'bakery' down by the White Horse was due to open. Then it turned out it was a shop that sold a few sandwiches and cakes and wasn't a bakery at all.  So, I'm not getting my hopes up about this one...


 

Yeah, but an English bakery or a Jamaican bakery?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Beside the chemist?
> 
> Still don't know what the bookies is going to be. I asked the guy in the shop next door but he didn't know.


 

I peeked in there and they had columns with mosaic tiles.  Mosaic tiles made me think restaurant/takeaway


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but an English bakery or a Jamaican bakery?



Don't know but it's been painted red, white and green.  Is it too much to hope that it's going to be an Italian bakery?


----------



## ajdown (Mar 13, 2009)

LadyR said:


> Article about Brixton Market here http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...'will+rip+the+guts+out+of+Brixton'/article.do



"West End-style high-end retail stores".

In Brixton?

Which genius thought up that one?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 13, 2009)

To be honest after AJ's pompous rant, even though I'm largely a window open whatever the weather guy,  I'd be tempted to sit next to him in my cycling lycra, along with lots of other non-white friends, waving Halal chicken and talking in tongues other than English. 

And I'd shut the window firmly. That's how I'd want it and I'd happily tell him that if he didn't like any of it he should get off and wait for the next bus.

On the flipside, of course, I often also get thanked by people for "telling that obnoxious twat where to go' and even receive plenty of PMs of support on my way home.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I peeked in there and they had columns with mosaic tiles.  Mosaic tiles made me think restaurant/takeaway



They had a flag up a few weeks ago. I thought it was the Portuguese one, but not sure.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> They had a flag up a few weeks ago. I thought it was the Portuguese one, but not sure.


 

Red and Green?

Maybe a Portuguese bakery with custard tarts?


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> They had a flag up a few weeks ago. I thought it was the Portuguese one, but not sure.



Well that would make sense with the red, white and green paintwork I guess.


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Red and Green?
> 
> Maybe a Portuguese bakery with custard tarts?




Oooh, pastis de nata!!!!!!  Gets very excited.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

brix said:


> Well that would make sense with the red, white and green paintwork I guess.


 

Pretty little red cross in a white box.

I thought the Portuguese Flag was Red and Green with a hint of yellow?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 13, 2009)

Yep, it's due to be a bakery and patisserie style place. Why I'm telling you this when it's on doorstep is slightly mystifying to me.


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Pretty little red cross in a white box.
> 
> I thought the Portuguese Flag was Red and Green with a hint of yellow?




It's showing on my computer 

Anyway, it is red and green with a bit of yellow, and white.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Portugal


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Yep, it's due to be a bakery and patisserie style place. Why I'm telling you this when it's on doorstep is slightly mystifying to me.


 

hah, so I was right almost having mentioned food.  Only foodie places have mosaic columns

unless they're in discos or different countries


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Yep, it's due to be a bakery and patisserie style place. Why I'm telling you this when it's on doorstep is slightly mystifying to me.





But is it going to be a Portuguese bakery?

And will it be a proper bakery, i.e. will it bake on the premises?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 13, 2009)

It's Portuguese, unless they're using that language for a little bit of a lark. Why do I know this rather than you? I only go past on the bus every blue moon, but you live a couple of minutes walk away. 

I suspect that the word 'walk' may be the problem to MtM.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

brix said:


> It's showing on my computer
> 
> Anyway, it is red and green with a bit of yellow, and white.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Portugal


 

Not on mine.   Oh right, I missed the white as well


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 13, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Why I'm telling you this when it's on doorstep is slightly mystifying to me.



I've read this 8 times and I don't know what you mean.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 13, 2009)

I guess whatever 'bakery' it is, it's gotta be better than having another Greggs pop up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

tarannau said:


> It's Portuguese, unless they're using that language for a little bit of a lark. Why do I know this rather than you? I only go past on the bus every blue moon, but you live a couple of minutes walk away.
> 
> I suspect that the word 'walk' may be the problem to MtM.


 

I don't go that way unless I'm going to the chemist to pick up meds or to the barber's so not been up there for a few weeks.  Going to chemist today though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I've read this 8 times and I don't know what you mean.


 

Maybe he's wondering why you don't regularly pass it on your way to the pub


----------



## tarannau (Mar 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I've read this 8 times and I don't know what you mean.



Add the word 'your' between 'on' and 'doorstep' and it should miraculously make sense. Albeit that if you couldn't work that out by yourself I'm not altogether confident 
<raspberries>

No idea if it's baking on the premises. I'd suspect it's easier to bring in stuff from Portuguese bakeries nearby or part bake. There again they could be aiming to supply some of the local places.

(There's a limit to how much you can tell by reading the signs on the way past y'know)


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe he's wondering why you don't regularly pass it on your way to the pub



I have now worked out he meant on our doorstep.  

I don't regularly go to any pub, let alone any on NPR.   I think he's just trying to wind us up, childishly.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 13, 2009)

The inhabitants of the Wasteland are a strangely immobile and unobservant people....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Add the word 'your' between 'on' and 'doorstep' and it should miraculously make sense. Albeit that if you couldn't work that out by yourself I'm not altogether confident
> <raspberries>
> 
> No idea if it's baking on the premises. I'd suspect it's easier to bring in stuff from Portuguese bakeries nearby or part bake. There again they could be aiming to supply some of the local places.
> ...


 

Yeah, I do regularly see Portuguese delivery vans supplying shops so let's hope they're not just a supplier to other businesses


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

tarannau said:


> The inhabitants of the Wasteland are a strangely immobile and unobservant people....


 

Excuse *ME, *but I think I already stated that I had seen mosaic tiled columns and therefore concluded it would be something to do with food, and that was weeks ago  

So up yours matey


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Excuse *ME, *but I think I already stated that I had seen mosaic tiled columns and therefore concluded it would be something to do with food, and that was weeks ago
> 
> So up yours matey



And I'd already said that I'd seen the signs in the window saying 'bakery'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

brix said:


> And I'd already said that I'd seen the signs in the window saying 'bakery'


 

yes, but I saw the mosaic columns weeks ago, well before the sign saying "bakery" was up


----------



## tarannau (Mar 13, 2009)

You lot don't deserve a bakery. Especially one of them foreign ones with signs you can't understand.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

tarannau said:


> You lot don't deserve a bakery. Especially one of them foreign ones with signs you can't understand.


 

I've not been past there for weeks to see any signs


----------



## tarannau (Mar 13, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I guess whatever 'bakery' it is, it's gotta be better than having another Greggs pop up.



Greggs is actually remarkably better than some other chains though. I went in a Bakers' Oven in Pollards Hill to buy some bread and they didn't sell any. They basically only sold part baked pasties,sausage rolls and iced buns. They made Greggs look upmarket.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've not been past there for weeks to see any signs



Y'see. Not as though you're going to be a great customer, is it?


(((Bakery)))


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Greggs is actually remarkably better than some other chains though. I went in a Bakers' Oven in Pollards Hill to buy some bread and they didn't sell any. They basically only sold part baked pasties,sausage rolls and iced buns. They made Greggs look upmarket.



I like Greggs.  Their mince pies are fantastic - loads better than the supermarket ones.  And their stodgy bread and butter pudding is good comfort food. 

But a Portuguese bakery would be even better!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Y'see. Not as though you're going to be a great customer, is it?
> 
> 
> (((Bakery)))


 

I definitely will be if it has decent bread 

Actually, I go up there more than the chemists and barbers as I go to the Sainsbury's as well  

Crap bread in Sainsbury's.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I definitely will be if it has decent bread
> 
> Actually, I go up there more than the chemists and barbers as I go to the Sainsbury's as well
> 
> Crap bread in Sainsbury's.



Nell's Deli (Spoon) in New Park Road sells bread too, I don't know if you've checked that out?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Nell's Deli (Spoon) in New Park Road sells bread too, I don't know if you've checked that out?


 

I have, but b/f considers it "posh" bread 

I'd eat it, but the time we went in, there wasn't any plain white.  He doesn't like bread with seeds and stuff


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have, but b/f considers it "posh" bread
> 
> I'd eat it, but the time we went in, there wasn't any plain white.  He doesn't like bread with seeds and stuff


(((Minnie))))


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

brix said:


> (((Minnie))))


 

I know, and I can't get through a whole loaf on my own


----------



## tarannau (Mar 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'd eat it, but the time we went in, there wasn't any plain white.  He doesn't like bread with seeds and stuff



A Scouse mate recently came to the pub in a foul mood after his gf served him 'poncy bread for rabbits' for breakfast rather than his usual white smeg loaf. He genuinely was quite outraged and put out.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 13, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> Lucky they do have a good range of stuff, cos you wouldn't go there for a warm welcome and a bit of friendly banter, would you?
> 
> The Portuguese shop is a much nicer place to go in this respect but yes, some things you just have to go to BWF for.



I totally agree.  I do go to BWF, but bloody hell they could be a bit less miserable in there.  Everyone I know complains about it.  It's funny, because I feel that it doesn't really go with their ethos.  Shouldn't hippies by happy? 

The people in A&C Continental are lovely on the other hand.  I nearly fainted outside there once on a very hot day (the first time this has ever happened to me) and they insisted I sad down on a stool by the fan and gave me a bottle of Lucozade.  Can't see that happening in Brixton Wholefoods.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know, and I can't get through a whole loaf on my own



Cut it in half and put half in the freezer. Or even better get it sliced and put it all in the freezer.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 13, 2009)

brix said:


> I like Greggs.  Their mince pies are fantastic - loads better than the supermarket ones.  And their stodgy bread and butter pudding is good comfort food.
> 
> But a Portuguese bakery would be even better!



Where is said bakery?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 13, 2009)

tarannau said:


> The inhabitants of the Wasteland are a strangely immobile and unobservant people....





tarannau said:


> You lot don't deserve a bakery. Especially one of them foreign ones with signs you can't understand.



I've looked every time I've passed it and asked in the shop next door.  I haven't been past during the day.  When I have been past there have been no signs, in English or otherwise.  The biggest clue I've had is a flag, which I correctly identified as Portuguese. 

So there.


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Where is said bakery?



It hasn't opened yet.  But it will be in the old bookies shop on the corner of New Park Road and Brixton Hill.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 13, 2009)

brix said:


> It hasn't opened yet.  But it will be in the old bookies shop on the corner of New Park Road and Brixton Hill.



Not my bit of Brixton then.


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Not my bit of Brixton then.



You'll just have to come up to the 'wasteland'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Cut it in half and put half in the freezer. Or even better get it sliced and put it all in the freezer.


 

I already put sliced bread in freezer because I'm sick of b/f saying we've got no bread or the bread he got from Sainsbury's the previous day is rock hard


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

brix said:


> You'll just have to come up to the 'wasteland'


 

Exactly, it's much leafier in our part of Brixton.  You should try it occasionally


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

tarannau said:


> A Scouse mate recently came to the pub in a foul mood after his gf served him 'poncy bread for rabbits' for breakfast rather than his usual white smeg loaf. He genuinely was quite outraged and put out.


 


He'll eat soda bread, including the brown one, quite happily though.  It helps if it has "Irish" printed on it


----------



## teuchter (Mar 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Exactly, it's much leafier in our part of Brixton.  You should try it occasionally



And it's the only part that's going to survive climate change and the rising sea levels.


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

teuchter said:


> And it's the only part that's going to survive climate change and the rising sea levels.



We'll be able to eat custard tarts while we survey the flooding


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

teuchter said:


> And it's the only part that's going to survive climate change and the rising sea levels.


 


brix said:


> We'll be able to eat custard tarts while we survey the flooding


 

Now now, don't be saying things like that or they'll all want to move up here


----------



## nick h. (Mar 13, 2009)

Calling all bakery enthusiasts - get a breadmaker. They're brilliant. I no longer have to stress about going shopping at the right moment to get my favourite bread, the super posh La Brea from Sainsburys or the Old Post Office stuff at BWF. Everything I make at home tastes even better.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 13, 2009)

nick h. said:


> Calling all bakery enthusiasts - get a breadmaker. They're brilliant. I no longer have to stress about going shopping at the right moment to get my favourite bread, the super posh La Brea from Sainsburys or the Old Post Office stuff at BWF. Everything I make at home tastes even better.



When I used to live quite close to that Old Post Office place, I would occasionally get bread from there. But I was never very impressed with it. It always seemed rather dry and heavy. In the end I decided the bread from Sainsburys was better.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

Right, I've just gone past the old bookies on the corner of Brixton Hill and took note of the name

*Paulo'z Way, Bakery and Patisserie Buffet *

I think that's what it said anyway


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *Patisserie Buffet *



Patisserie buffet?  Would that be all-you-can-eat gateaux do you think?  I'm hoping so!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2009)

brix said:


> Patisserie buffet?  Would that be all-you-can-eat gateaux do you think?  I'm hoping so!





That's what I was thinking.  Maybe buffet means something different in Portuguese


----------



## brix (Mar 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's what I was thinking.  Maybe buffet means something different in Portuguese



I'll be gutted if that's not what it means


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2009)

brix said:


> I'll be gutted if that's not what it means





you'll be thinner though


----------



## brix (Mar 14, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> you'll be thinner though



True. 

But I do love the idea of 'all you can eat cake'.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 14, 2009)

i recall a month or so back a discussion about winding up anti-abortion protesters opposite Marie Stopes on Brixton Hill.

Just gone past on bus, they're there now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2009)

ajdown said:


> i recall a month or so back a discussion about winding up anti-abortion protesters opposite Marie Stopes on Brixton Hill.
> 
> Just gone past on bus, they're there now.





Well why didn't you get off and wind them up?  

C***S


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2009)

I think tufty and pip were going to make banners.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I think tufty and pip were going to make banners.




Good for them


----------



## malice (Mar 14, 2009)

ajdown said:


> i recall a month or so back a discussion about winding up anti-abortion protesters opposite Marie Stopes on Brixton Hill.
> 
> Just gone past on bus, they're there now.



About half an hour ago they were walking down the hill, I guess from there, they were being escorted by a couple of policemen, just by the catholic church. Couldn't work out if it was a deliberate protest, or them being escorted away. They all looked very miserable.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2009)

malice said:


> They all looked very miserable.




I'm gutted for them


----------



## ajdown (Mar 14, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well why didn't you get off and wind them up?
> 
> C***S



"We were on a bus *going past*" being the operative part of my post, we'd already gone before I noticed them.  But I posted on here as soon as I could from my phone to alert fellow Urbanites that may have wished to go along.

There's now a Pentecostal church band on KFC corner rocking away merrily.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 14, 2009)

ajdown said:


> There's now a Pentecostal church band on KFC corner rocking away merrily.


I can't hear anything else


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I can't hear anything else



Are you hearig nothing else merrily?


----------



## brix (Mar 14, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Right, I've just gone past the old bookies on the corner of Brixton Hill and took note of the name
> 
> *Paulo'z Way, Bakery and Patisserie Buffet *
> 
> I think that's what it said anyway



Well remembered Minnie!

Passed by earlier so I took a pic.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2009)

brix said:


> Well remembered Minnie!




I had to remember it all the way home and it didn't occur to me 'til I was almost home that it was Paulo'z Way

I was thinking Paulo'sway and thinking WTF does that mean.

Someone needs to tell them they need a bit more space between the Z and the W


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, I've just realised, there is some yellow there to represent the Portuguese flag 


I wonder if the Z is meant to be a Z?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 14, 2009)

The church band have shut up


----------



## Missez (Mar 15, 2009)

Crispy said:


> The church band have shut up



Why? What did you do to them?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2009)

Normally I would stumble to bed bout 3.30 or 4am on a saturday.  Tonight I got ready for bed, switched the laptop off, left it in the living room and went to bed. 

They're having a party in one of the flats behind ours!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Normally I would stumble to bed bout 3.30 or 4am on a saturday.  Tonight I got ready for bed, switched the laptop off, left it in the living room and went to bed.
> 
> They're having a party in one of the flats behind ours!




Don't believe you for a second.  As if you'd go to bed without reporting in


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2009)

The party has quietened down now, but I have a headache and have been writing a letter and now had to get up for a wee and some paracetemol which won't work and to check in here with you minnie, and go back to bed and go to sleep to the soothing throb and nausea of a migraine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> The party has quietened down now, but I have a headache and have been writing a letter and now had to get up for a wee and some paracetemol which won't work and to check in here with you minnie, and go back to bed and go to sleep to the soothing throb and nausea of a migraine.




Now you've checked in, you have my permission to go to bed


----------



## Melinda (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry in advance for the longish post.  
I spent yesterday afternoon at a sustainable living conference- it was a networking/ sharing best practice gig. 

Among the London projects mentioned was _V-ital Ingredients,_ a Brixton group promoting local sustainability by growing organic food in the community. Anyone know much about them? There isn't much about them on the net. 

I ask because they were mentioned by Chris Church of London 21, but their achievements were in the most part obscured by the depressingly predictable way the group and Brixton were presented. 

"Brixton isnt a place with the best reputation, the sort of place where you see groups of intimidating black men in dreadlocks on the street and _you cross the road to avoid them_.'  Thats almost word for word.

I was mortified; it was a large room of white middle class, middle aged Surrey folk (albeit with an environmental bent) and they were nodding along. I would bet good money that not 10 people in 150 had ever been to Brixton, and yet the speaker had satisfactorily met their prejudices about the place.

Given its transport and business links, the efforts of dozens of community and residents groups, not to mention the vibrant arts  and music scene-  why is it still ok to use short hand about Brixton which basically means its too black, too dangerous and little of merit can be expected to come from there?

I see this short hand on news reports about Brixton all the time, I see it here too at times, but to actually see people responding positively to having their prejudices fed pissed me off.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2009)

If it keeps ignorant middle class twats out of Brixton, maybe it's not all bad.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 15, 2009)

Nah thats too easy, for the most part these were decent committed, local people who volunteer and are members of community groups looking to do their bit to save their corner of the planet. 

That was the depressing thing- they were the sort of people who chose to attend an environmental conference, and they still bought into the prejudice.
Had another vision of Brixton been sold to them, perhaps the audience would have been challenged to find out more maybe? 

I guess Im realising how far we still have to go when even the 'good guys' come up so far short.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 15, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Sorry in advance for the longish post.
> I spent yesterday afternoon at a sustainable living conference- it was a networking/ sharing best practice gig.
> 
> Among the London projects mentioned was _V-ital Ingredients,_ a Brixton group promoting local sustainability by growing organic food in the community. Anyone know much about them? There isn't much about them on the net.


Interestingly most of the really experienced allotment growers I know are West Indian. They've been doing sustainable food growing for decades.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 15, 2009)

editor said:


> If it keeps ignorant middle class twats out of Brixton, maybe it's not all bad.



You know, web design/consultancy isn't exactly "working class salt of the earth" as a trade...


----------



## pboi (Mar 15, 2009)

zing


----------



## nick h. (Mar 15, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Sorry in advance for the longish post.
> I spent yesterday afternoon at a sustainable living conference- it was a networking/ sharing best practice gig.
> 
> Among the London projects mentioned was _V-ital Ingredients,_ a Brixton group promoting local sustainability by growing organic food in the community. Anyone know much about them? There isn't much about them on the net.
> ...



Melinda, who was it who was bad-mouthing Brixton? Was it this 'Chris Church of London 21' person you mention? Whoever it was, maybe you could put them in touch with Duncan Law of the Brixton Wing of Transition Towns. He puts loads of time into getting people to grow vegetables in Brixton's green spaces, and he's a poshly spoken white actor who would be rather good at disabusing the Surrey nincompoops of their prejudices.  I expect he knows about this V-Ital Ingredients thing too.  Maybe Duncan could even persuade the Surrey mob to come and see Brixton for themselves and do a spot of digging at the allotments on the Guinness estate on Somerleyton Rd instead of sitting around talking nonsense. If they did I might even drop over to help, and regale them with stories about how I, as another posh white bloke, managed to live on the estate without needing to cross the road to escape those scary men with the dreadlocks. I'll give them a guided tour if they want.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 15, 2009)

Now that sounds ACE! If you're for real, Im going to that forward to my local LA21 group (Local Agenda 21 http://wokingla21.wordpress.com/.  There was so much momentum generated this weekend that I think a site visit to Brixton would be just the additional spur to get things moving here. 

Yes it was Chris Church who irritated me, he's chair of London 21 http://www.london21.org/  Chances are he already knows of your Transition Towns team as he seemed pretty plugged into the heart of community green initiatives in London. 
He had lots of encouraging things to say about local sustainability - transport, food, capacity building, micro generation etc, but his presentation on Vital Ingredients did them no favours and had me pursed lipped and ready to heckle. 

Other than that it was a pretty decent event, with a big turn out. There is a lot going on in Woking and the borough council are fully engaged as evidenced by the chief exec and the mayor attending for the entirety of the  programme. Embercombe Trust in Devon turned up and were proper inspiring in their calls to activism. Sustainable Haringey stood out  as well, there seems to be loads going on there.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 16, 2009)

I may just being slow on the uptake, but Backstage has closed down. Wonder what will replace it?


----------



## nick h. (Mar 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Now that sounds ACE! If you're for real, Im going to that forward to my local LA21 group (Local Agenda 21 http://wokingla21.wordpress.com/.  There was so much momentum generated this weekend that I think a site visit to Brixton would be just the additional spur to get things moving here.
> 
> Yes it was Chris Church who irritated me, he's chair of London 21 http://www.london21.org/  Chances are he already knows of your Transition Towns team as he seemed pretty plugged into the heart of community green initiatives in London.
> He had lots of encouraging things to say about local sustainability - transport, food, capacity building, micro generation etc, but his presentation on Vital Ingredients did them no favours and had me pursed lipped and ready to heckle.
> ...



Cool! I'm not involved with TT - all I've done is make the tea and do the washing up when they had an allotment open day thing on the Guinness Trust estate. But I could easily get a list of green spaces from Duncan and incorporate them into a walking tour, perhaps finishing with a coffee at the KFC where they can see how charming the dealers are.  I'll PM you.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 16, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I saw this guy this morning and he looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was dancing outside Hive this morning to the jazz being played by one of the stalls on Station Approach or whatever its called. Such a beauitful morning that I was tempted to join him.


----------



## Bob (Mar 17, 2009)

The new speed bumps on Railton road are:

a) Largely failing to slow people down,

b) Already falling to pieces - after a mere two months of being in place.


----------



## newbie (Mar 17, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Yes it was Chris Church who irritated me, he's chair of London 21 http://www.london21.org/



gosh, the world works in mysterious ways   Within 24 hours of saying I haven't seen or thought of Chris for a decade or more, I read this.  Sad to hear some of what he said irritated you (& I do understand why) but glad he's still doing his thing...


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 17, 2009)

Bob said:


> The new speed bumps on Railton road are:
> 
> a) Largely failing to slow people down,
> 
> b) Already falling to pieces - after a mere two months of being in place.



I used the TFL pot hole alert thingy recently, and miraculously the potholes on Dulwich Road were fixed! I'm unsure whether I had any influence on it, but at least they were done.  

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/reportastreetfault/934.aspx 

The new platforms at Herne (or Hurst) Road are a lovely example of non DDA Compliant roadworks. There's currently a sand pit to walk across, which has left the buggy pushers and wheelchair users crossing the road at a dodgy bit. 

Oh and three people were mugged / bag snatched on that underpass by Railton Road & Somerleyton Road last week.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 17, 2009)

Chinese guy who sits outside the cafe near the White Rose pub on Brixton Hill.
He was there during the mornings for over a year.
Sat there all seasons. Smiling. Drinking a hot beverage all by himself.

Where is he of late? It's sad but his disappearance concerns me.


----------



## Bob (Mar 17, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Oh and three people were mugged / bag snatched on that underpass by Railton Road & Somerleyton Road last week.



I've always assumed that underpass was dodgy - it's very quiet in there and on the Somerleyton road approach so it's ripe for the picking.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Chinese guy who sits outside the cafe near the White Rose pub on Brixton Hill.
> He was there during the mornings for over a year.
> Sat there all seasons. Smiling. Drinking a hot beverage all by himself.
> 
> Where is he of late? It's sad but his disappearance concerns me.




Do you mean the White Horse?

I mentioned him ages ago, asking if anyone knew who the Chinese/Korean looking guy who wears combats is


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you mean the White Horse?
> 
> I mentioned him ages ago, asking if anyone knew who the Chinese/Korean looking guy who wears combats is



Yeah White Horse next to Herne Bros.

That's him - combats, hat and fingerless gloves.
Always smiling.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Yeah White Horse next to Herne Bros.
> 
> That's him - combats, hat and fingerless gloves.
> Always smiling.




He used to always be down in Brixton, but he's been up the Hill for a while.  Maybe he's moved or just likes the Hill better


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2009)

newbie said:


> gosh, the world works in mysterious ways   Within 24 hours of saying I haven't seen or thought of Chris for a decade or more, I read this.  Sad to hear some of what he said irritated you (& I do understand why) but glad he's still doing his thing...



 were you asking after him on this thread? Or IRL?  

He'd just been to the climate conference in Copenhagen and was full of beans. Apart from from the afore mentioned issue, he was was an exciting speaker.

But then it's led me making contact with Nick h- so, yay for lazy sterotypes!


----------



## Jonti (Mar 17, 2009)

Bob said:


> The new speed bumps on Railton road are:
> 
> a) Largely failing to slow people down,
> 
> b) Already falling to pieces - after a mere two months of being in place.


You think 

I overlook the junction of Barnwell Road and Railton Road. There used to be a collision a week, sometimes more, as cars pulled out onto Railton Road.  These have almost completely stopped.

To me, the road feels far safer now. There is the occasional boy racer still, but the traffic is a *lot* calmer, and the road a lot safer, I'd say.


----------



## Jonti (Mar 17, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> ...
> Oh and three people were mugged / bag snatched on that underpass by Railton Road & Somerleyton Road last week.


Any more info on this, please?

Stuff like the number of assailants, time of day,  how they operated, rough descriptions, etc, etc all helps other folks keep safe in the area.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He used to always be down in Brixton, but he's been up the Hill for a while.  Maybe he's moved or just likes the Hill better



Do you think he's mad? Like will he make sense?
I've never seen anyone smile as much as he - except mad people.

I'm going to say hi to him I think. Start a conversation.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2009)

Bob said:


> I've always assumed that underpass was dodgy - it's very quiet in there and on the Somerleyton road approach so it's ripe for the picking.


Yep - and the cowardly wankers can run off to the security of the estate in seconds. They should fit that underbridge with anti-teenage high pitched noises, CCTV galore, trapdoors and Tomahawk missiles, just to be sure.


----------



## Jonti (Mar 17, 2009)

I think it's unlikely that Judge Dread style antics would be appropriate or helpful. 

As a more practical measure, getting the info out really can help.

Stuff like the number of assailants, time of day, how they operated, rough descriptions, etc, etc all helps other folks keep safe in the area.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 17, 2009)

editor said:


> Yep - and the cowardly wankers can run off to the security of the estate in seconds. They should fit that underbridge with anti-teenage high pitched noises, CCTV galore, trapdoors and Tomahawk missiles, just to be sure.



And we should bring back National Service.


----------



## billythefish (Mar 17, 2009)

editor said:


> Yep - and the cowardly wankers can run off to the security of the estate in seconds. They should fit that underbridge with anti-teenage high pitched noises, CCTV galore, trapdoors and Tomahawk missiles, just to be sure.



Some lovely classical music methinks...


----------



## nick h. (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh dear. I was going to take the Surrey gardeners through that underpass and tell them how I used it daily without fear when I was living over that way. 

I might as well cut to the chase and just mug them myself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Yeah White Horse next to Herne Bros.
> 
> That's him - combats, hat and fingerless gloves.
> Always smiling.




Not to worry, I saw him about an hour ago.  He's wearing black today so easily missed


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not to worry, I saw him about an hour ago.  He's wearing black today so easily missed



Wow. 
Does he sit there all day? I only see him during the mornings and some saturdays. Never would have thought he be there for so long...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Wow.
> Does he sit there all day? I only see him during the mornings and some saturdays. Never would have thought he be there for so long...




He wasn't at the cafe.  He was walking up the Hill


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 17, 2009)

Jonti said:


> I think it's unlikely that Judge Dread style antics would be appropriate or helpful.
> 
> As a more practical measure, getting the info out really can help.
> 
> Stuff like the number of assailants, time of day, how they operated, rough descriptions, etc, etc all helps other folks keep safe in the area.



the one person I know that was affected actually praised the police response, which is a first for her.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 18, 2009)

The one way street that was Stockwell Avenue now has a contra flow for cyclists! Although I suspect you're meant to go up past the old pub, turn down Bellefields Road and then left onto Stockwell Avenue, rather than through the pedestrianised bit by the post office / euro smackhead.


----------



## newbie (Mar 18, 2009)

Melinda said:


> were you asking after him on this thread? Or IRL?
> 
> He'd just been to the climate conference in Copenhagen and was full of beans. Apart from from the afore mentioned issue, he was was an exciting speaker.
> 
> But then it's led me making contact with Nick h- so, yay for lazy sterotypes!



irl to another old mate.


----------



## pboi (Mar 19, 2009)

Ladies and gentlemen, can I please have your attention. I've just been handed an urgent and horrifying news story. I need all of you, to stop what you're doing and listen. Cannonball! 









Brixton in the sunshine...no better place in LDN.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone know how long, and what they're doing, with the little area between Body Shop and Morley, opposite the tube?  I used to find those low brick walls useful to have a sit down because there seems to be pretty much nowhere else to do so around that area of Brixton.  I couldn't figure out why they didn't do something about the lack of seating with all the refurbishment.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 19, 2009)

Good question. The TFL website is rather vague, and the Phase 2 leaflet only covers the improvements to the actual high street.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 19, 2009)

They also don't appear to have done much except dig it all up and stick a protective fence around it, after one week of "work" either.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2009)

I think they are going to put a massive bike rack there.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 20, 2009)

There's more than enough bike storage places as it is.  Do they not think people might need to, or want to, sit down and watch the world go by for 10 minutes?


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

there is still shitbox square to do that? or the ritzy!   just dodge the drunkards


----------



## ajdown (Mar 20, 2009)

Shouldn't have to "dodge" people that have no right to be there causing disruption in the first place.


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

hey dont get me wrong, I want them to fuck off.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 20, 2009)

There's not enough bike storage - the ones they've taken away were always full.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Shouldn't have to "dodge" people that have no right to be there causing disruption in the first place.



What disruption, exactly, do they cause you?

And what right do you need to be in a public square as far as you're concerned?


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

ah here we are again, Tarannau defender of the peasants.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 20, 2009)

There is no excuse whatsoever for public drunkenness or disorderly behaviour at any time of day or night.  

I find them intimidating, so I have no choice but to avoid the area, thus there is nowhere to sit except a bus stop - which is not the most comfortable or pleasant experience, especially with the skunk dealers touting for business.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 20, 2009)

You two should get a room. After 30 years here I've never been hassled by 'peasant' drunkards in Windrush, despite living at the end of the road (Saltoun) for years. It's pretty darn easy to avoid them tbh.

Given that AJ has some kind of reality distortion field that make him see cyclists causing the most traffic disruption and invisible excess bike stands and that you, PBoi are a bit of a unpleasant, simplistic plum you'll have to excuse me not not taking either of you very seriously. It's like the Chuckle Brothers trying to be controversial.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> There is no excuse whatsoever for public drunkenness or disorderly behaviour at any time of day or night.
> 
> I find them intimidating, so I have no choice but to avoid the area, thus there is nowhere to sit except a bus stop - which is not the most comfortable or pleasant experience, especially with the skunk dealers touting for business.





But the bus stop for Brixton Hill doesn't have any seats, nor does it even have a shelter


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

and you have lived in Brixton for years, a shit part. kudos to getting used to the drunkards that hang about all day,  you cant seriously think they add anything at all to the area. in anyway.   like, at all.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 20, 2009)

I suspect a lot of them have contributed more to the area than you ever will my little Chuckle Brother. 

It's not about 'getting used' to anyone, more simple tolerance and understanding towards others. I'd love to know what you think you contribute, but I suspect fatuous, unpleasant generalisations are about all you really offer.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 20, 2009)

pboi said:


> and you have lived in Brixton for years, a shit part. kudos to getting used to the drunkards that hang about all day,  you cant seriously think they add anything at all to the area. in anyway.   like, at all.



And what do you "add to the area", pboi?


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

who knows. do you know how to quantify it? My local butchers like me! thats a start

..but I sure as hell dont detract from the area.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes you do. I think you're a oversimplistic wankstain on the area myself, at least judging from your posts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2009)

pboi said:


> who knows. do you know how to quantify it? My local butchers like me! thats a start
> 
> ..but I sure as hell dont detract from the area.




ah well, as long as you're keeping your butcher in employment


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

Move to fucking Clapham then. 

Or Surrey.


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

Clapham is horrible compared to le brix

tarranau the mongolian eyed one. defender of the little people. gotta add meaning to your life somehow, do it over the internet defending the vagrants! go go go


----------



## Bob (Mar 20, 2009)

pboi said:


> Clapham is horrible compared to le brix
> 
> tarranau the mongolian eyed one. defender of the little people. gotta add meaning to your life somehow, do it over the internet defending the vagrants! go go go



 What the hell's going on here?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 20, 2009)

pboi said:


> Clapham is horrible compared to le brix
> 
> tarranau the mongolian eyed one. defender of the little people. gotta add meaning to your life somehow, do it over the internet defending the vagrants! go go go



Christ, you're more entirely witless than I first believed.

I'm not quite sure how asking how some outdoor drinkers 'disrupts' someone really counts as defending others to be honest. But I'm sure your seemingly desperation to talk about 'vagrants,' 'little people' and the like reflects well on your character, your personal insecurity and the deep contributions you make to society.

But hey, you believe your butcher cares about you. What a champ.


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

you, me, bottle of wine. lets do this


----------



## tarannau (Mar 20, 2009)

Why don't you ask your butcher to go for a bevvie. With intellect, tolerance and wit like yours I'm sure he'll be jumping at the prospect.


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

perhaps you prefer a pint of bitter?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 20, 2009)

Christ this is painful. I'm being confronted by a sneering idiot with a keyboard and nothing in his head. We're scraping the barrel with the 'bitter' jokes already


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

yes yes, insults veiled or otherwise are tiresome. you are the master!


----------



## nick h. (Mar 20, 2009)

I've spent a fair bit of time in Windrush Square talking to the drinkers. Many of them are mentally ill. In the old days they would have been in an institution. Now we have 'care in the community', so they get a council flat and spend their days socialising with each other in the square, where they do a great job of keeping it clear of the more seriously maladjusted, such as ajdown. 

That part of Brixton is in a dispersal zone, which gives the police extra powers to deal with anti-social beahviour. So if you want to sit under the tree with your lunch and watch the world go by, all you have to do is call the police and say that you feel harrassed, intimidated, alarmed or distressed. The drinkers can then be made to leave the square for 24 hours.  Alternatively you could just sit there as I do without calling the police and enjoy your sandwich, perhaps reflecting on how fortunate you are not to have a serious illness which leads to your rejection by 'normal' people. 

Details of the dispersal zone here: http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/News/Pres...rchive/2007/220507NewDispersalAreaBrixton.htm. Since that press release was published the zone has been renewed once or twice. I don't know whether it's still in force, but any passing PCSO should be able to tell you.  

e2a: the zone was expanded last year: 
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/News/PressReleases/PressReleaseArchive/2008/180608BrixtonDispersalZone.htm

I've talked to the police and the CPCG about this issue on several occasions over the last couple of years. I can only recall one instance of a drinker being moved on from the square - the police and PCSOs tolerate their presence 99.99% of the time, probably because the public do. The only objections seem to be from certain wankstains in this thread.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 20, 2009)

pboi said:


> yes yes, insults veiled or otherwise are tiresome. you are the master!



Yeah, it takes far more courage to sneer at faceless 'little people' (or 'vagrants') than it does to confront people on the stupid words they willingly contribute to a bulletin board, doesn't it?

I'm insulting you solely because of the vacuous idiocy of your contributions here. Deal with it numbnut,


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

let it all out keyboard warrior. those 17000+ posts carry real weight around here, tell it how it is.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 20, 2009)

You're a particularly rubbish troll pboi.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 20, 2009)

innit. Strangely enough a fair few people know me away from the keyboard too. If it helps I can probably even get three real world butchers to call pboi a tiresome, predictable cunt too.


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

three! amazing. how do you have time to meet people when you live on the internet?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 20, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> You're a particularly rubbish troll pboi.



...but a very good snob. He lives in the posh part of the flats y'know?


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

oh yeh, Tulse hill is well posh innit.

do you class the posh end as the one that isnt local authority?    people rent/buy them?   how posh


----------



## tarannau (Mar 20, 2009)

People buy and rent houses in the Tulse Hill estate you goon, even the council properties.

Ask your one butcher acquaintance if you don't believe me.


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

were we talking about the tulse hill estate?


----------



## Jonti (Mar 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> were we talking about the tulse hill estate?


The local authority housing? Yes, it seems you were ...


pboi said:


> oh yeh, Tulse hill ... the posh end ... isnt local authority ...


hth


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I suspect a lot of them have contributed more to the area than you ever will my little Chuckle Brother.
> 
> It's not about 'getting used' to anyone, more simple tolerance and understanding towards others. I'd love to know what you think you contribute, but I suspect fatuous, unpleasant generalisations are about all you really offer.



well said.

christy heck, pboi, you're a proper idiot.

nick h - like your tagline 

personally i've not had a problem from anyone on coldharbour lane/windrush square etc.
my local dealers (not that i buy off them, but they deal from near my front door...) tend to look out for me and stop me getting ay shit


----------



## pboi (Mar 21, 2009)

Jonti said:


> The local authority housing? Yes, it seems you were ...
> 
> hth



Brockwell gate at one end has local authority you asswipe.


----------



## pboi (Mar 21, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> well said.
> 
> christy heck, pboi, you're a proper idiot.
> 
> ...



you have dealers near you? wow you must be so proud!


----------



## ajdown (Mar 21, 2009)

There's an infestation of swappies outside Iceland again.  Pity they don't understand they aren't wanted and nobody takes them seriously and they keep coming back; at least the scientologists got the message.

Also a van outside the Ritzy with a bigass satellite dish on the roof, not sure what it's there fore but thought I'd mention it.

Oh, and there's some chuggers about as well, which I skilfully managed to navigate without being stopped.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> Brockwell gate at one end has local authority you asswipe.



Ooh, hark at him with his wannabe americanisms. 

The point remains, either in a bit of Brockwell Gate or the Tulse Hill estate, that people in the local authority properties still pay rent.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2009)

ajdown said:


> There's an infestation of swappies outside Iceland again.  Pity they don't understand they aren't wanted and nobody takes them seriously and they keep coming back; at least the scientologists got the message.
> 
> Also a van outside the Ritzy with a bigass satellite dish on the roof, not sure what it's there fore but thought I'd mention it.
> 
> Oh, and there's some chuggers about as well, which I skilfully managed to navigate without being stopped.


CNN are covering something or another there.

There was a very loud, clipboard-clad  woman in the cafe at the Ritzy yesterday endlessly banging way about "CNN being here" and needing something done or another (presumably she was the woman to do it).

Oh, and can peeps keep all the personal bitching off this thread please, ta.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 21, 2009)

CNN in Brixton?  Interesting.  Is it worth going down for a nosey to see if I can get on the telly?


----------



## Missez (Mar 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> Brockwell gate at one end has local authority you asswipe.



No it doesn't.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> oh yeh, Tulse hill is well posh innit.
> 
> do you class the posh end as the one that isnt local authority?    people rent/buy them?   how posh






			
				pboi said:
			
		

> not all of the posh part, only the first arch.  the poshest people ( me) werent affected. serves them right for living next to peasants



Your words, not mine!

From this thread: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=8720723#post8720723


----------



## pboi (Mar 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Ooh, hark at him with his wannabe americanisms.
> 
> The point remains, either in a bit of Brockwell Gate or the Tulse Hill estate, that people in the local authority properties still pay rent.



did I say they didnt?  read back and see how this was brought up!! it is a running joke on this board that the end where I live is the 'posh' end, when its really not! all of the banter before was just that...banter!


----------



## pboi (Mar 21, 2009)

couple of guys in blazers on Wednesday with name badges...possibly Jesus Chrit Latter Day Saints.....weirdly walking round with a fixedamerican smile asking to talk to people.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> oh yeh, Tulse hill is well posh innit.
> 
> do you class the posh end as the one that isnt local authority?    people rent/buy them?   how posh



At the risk of digressing, what the hell does the penultimate sentence here mean then?


Anyway Gary Bushell was spotted in the Hootenanny on Thursday, playing with his band (perhaps Trevhagl as there). One local greeted him with a cheery 'what's a bigot like you doing in a pub like this?'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> it is a running joke on this board that the end where I live is the 'posh' end, when its really not! all of the banter before was just that...banter!



Some of us poor people are very senitive!


----------



## pboi (Mar 21, 2009)

come on, you must have leathery hide after the years of working down the pit and eating mud


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> come on, you must have leathery hide after the years of working down the pit and eating mud



Yeah, but the lack of nutrition is bad for my temper!


----------



## pboi (Mar 21, 2009)

come over and you can have some of my Organic Wholewheat Fibrous Cruditie Omega Natural ProBiotic Celery Biscuits. should put some colour back in your cheeks


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> come over and you can have some of my Organic Wholewheat Fibrous Cruditie Omega Natural ProBiotic Celery Biscuits. should put some colour back in your cheeks



Fuck that....I just killed a squirrel and gonna have that with some nettles later!


----------



## Missez (Mar 21, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Fuck that....I just killed a squirrel and gonna have that with some nettles later!



So you're the mysterious prowling beast that has been devouring the local squirrel population.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 22, 2009)

^


----------



## ajdown (Mar 22, 2009)

I hear the helicopter at the top of the hill again.  Bit early tonight.


----------



## Jonti (Mar 23, 2009)

pboi said:


> Brockwell gate at one end has local authority you asswipe.





pboi said:


> who knows. do you know how to quantify it? My local butchers like me! thats a start
> 
> ..but I sure as hell dont detract from the area.


You sure as hell do.


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 23, 2009)

According to the South London Press, work on the controversial Herne Hill junction is due to commence next month as is the next phase of the Brixton central square redevelopment. I've just checked TFL's website but it has no updates as yet (central square part).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 23, 2009)

Missez said:


> So you're the mysterious prowling beast that has been devouring the local squirrel population.



Well poor is poor and you've got to eat so you can get to work serving the the Masters on the upper estate


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 23, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> According to the South London Press, work on the controversial Herne Hill junction is due to commence next month as is the next phase of the Brixton central square redevelopment. I've just checked TFL's website but it has no updates as yet (central square part).



Did they mention if they were considering finishing the last phase any time?


----------



## pboi (Mar 23, 2009)

oh noes, another 8k+ poster gets it wrong. wield that authoritah, somebody is listening


----------



## Missez (Mar 23, 2009)

pboi said:


> oh noes, another 8k+ poster gets it wrong. wield that authoritah, somebody is listening



pboi. The flats at the other end of the estate from you are NOT local authority. 

Some are housing association, but most are shared ownership.

Get it right or I'll come and nail a squirrel to you door


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 23, 2009)

God pboi, you're dull.


----------



## brix (Mar 23, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> God pboi, you're dull.



Yup.


----------



## Jonti (Mar 23, 2009)

Missez said:


> pboi. The flats at the other end of the estate from you are NOT local authority.
> 
> Some are housing association, but most are shared ownership.
> 
> Get it right or I'll come and nail a squirrel to you door


heh!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 23, 2009)

Missez said:


> Get it right or I'll come and nail a squirrel to you door



None left after the weekend...I've eaten 'em all.

Got some bones left and a few skins leftover.

Was gonna make a pair of squirrel skin pants, and use the bones to make a stock.


----------



## pboi (Mar 23, 2009)

come hither peon, bring me my pheasant soup!!



wait....that aint pheasant


----------



## pboi (Mar 23, 2009)

housing association is local authority in my eyes. sorry for being wrong


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 27, 2009)

Right, back to normal here then...

Does anyone know what the building work at the adventure playground on Railton Road is all about? Big heavy machinery and a 'Works Access' sign causing all sorts of chaos yesterday morning. They seem to be building some sort of wooden frame, and the old playground equipment is being demolished. 

And Mr Biggs Wedding Shop now sells and diverse range of DIY and home improvement goods.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 27, 2009)

i LOVE mr bigg's wedding shop 
i want to buy a hacksaw from there for me impending nuptuals - i'm half tempted to D-lock meself to me wife and see if she can escape


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 27, 2009)

and i don't know what's going on with the playground work, but i'm half remembering that they *might* have had an ariel glide in there  - if that's being rebuilt, i'm breaking in and having a go


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2009)

I have never seen a child in that playground


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 27, 2009)

ditto


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 27, 2009)

Ah, see I have and used to occasionally speak to the people who run it (on and off) in the summer. They were always talking about redevelopment, saying that they had troubles letting kids on the equipment as it was old, rickety and splinter-tastic.

But the builders look like commercial (property) types rather than the slightly more hippy playground refurbishment types (learning through landscapes etc.). 

I wish I'd taken a photo of that forlorn pool table sat out in the rain.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 27, 2009)

i noticed that table for the first time on wednesday - it's gone now? 

and :s about the current builders in there..


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 27, 2009)

They're using the bit at the closest end towards Brixton to chuck the uprooted play equipment, but I was on the bike this morning, so the lorries obscured my view.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2009)

There's a ton of police in and around the Barrier Block right now, plus a helicopter above. There's something going on on the roof.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 27, 2009)

kitten rescue?


----------



## Bob (Mar 27, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I have never seen a child in that playground



I have. I've even had them (at the 10-12 age range) throw stones at me as I've cycled by..

Part of me gets all angry old man about it - another part thinks that it's relatively low done the obnoxious list.


----------



## Bob (Mar 27, 2009)

editor said:


> There's a ton of police in and around the Barrier Block right now, plus a helicopter above. There's something going on on the roof.



Stick your head out the window and tell us more!


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2009)

Bish bosh, two roof-ambling yoots 'cuffed. Silence now rules as the 'copter has gone.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## snowy_again (Mar 27, 2009)

editor said:


> There's a ton of police in and around the Barrier Block right now, plus a helicopter above. There's something going on on the roof.



There were dog vans and plain clothed police in Spenser Road not fifteen minutes ago too. 

Oh and for future reference, you're not allowed in M&S with a bubble wrapped bicycle frame and forks in your hands "Because of the children". My defense that I was more likely to get walloped by a pram on the ankles fell on deaf ears. Nor did my claim that it was _'vintage'_.


----------



## brix (Mar 27, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Right, I've just gone past the old bookies on the corner of Brixton Hill and took note of the name
> 
> *Paulo'z Way, Bakery and Patisserie Buffet *
> 
> I think that's what it said anyway




They were working in there yesterday.  It still looks like there's a way to go but stuff is happening.  Custard tarts here we come!!!!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 27, 2009)

editor said:


> Bish bosh, two roof-ambling yoots 'cuffed. Silence now rules as the 'copter has gone.



Yes, but did they get the kitten?


----------



## Jonti (Mar 27, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I have never seen a child in that playground


I've played there with my kids.  The trick is climb over the fence.

The present works are for "flood relief", and will go on until Oct/Nov  according to one of the parking bay suspension notices.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 27, 2009)

The kitteh was a stool pidgeon no doubt.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ odd, cos they're building big screen walls at the back that adjoins the houses. Noise / dust barriers I guess?


----------



## ajdown (Mar 28, 2009)

Gonna be a busy day for Christians in Brixton again it seems, came through on the bus and there was a pentecostal group praying, singing and waving arms around the tree outside the police station (I'm pretty sure it's the same group I saw up by Marie Stopes on the way down the hill earlier), and a rather loud music group setting up on KFC corner to annoy Crispy again.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2009)

*cocks rifle*


----------



## ajdown (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd have thought you'd have heard them by now.  They have amplification, and a tent in case the rain comes again.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2009)

I've heard louder
*copes*


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 28, 2009)

You're a kind, brave and tolerant man, Crispy.

Have you considered a career in the church?


----------



## ajdown (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think I'm going to enjoy the thunderstorm that's just made its presence known outside.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 28, 2009)

Well they said we were in for a bit of everything today. 

*waits for tsunami*


----------



## Missez (Mar 28, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Well they said we were in for a bit of everything today.
> 
> *waits for tsunami*



I was about to nip up to Streatham. Should I wait until the tsunami has passed?


----------



## ajdown (Mar 28, 2009)

If we get a tsunami at the top of Brixton Hill/Streatham, there's a lot more people with a bigger problem than us to worry about.

Or you could just surf there on the ironing board or something I guess.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 28, 2009)

Missez said:


> I was about to nip up to Streatham. Should I wait until the tsunami has passed?



It's gone now. 

Go up now......providing you are good at dodging the frogs and blood that are due to rain from the skies in about 15 mins.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 28, 2009)

The Crispycam at the bottom of Brixton Hill 2 minutes ago.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 28, 2009)

No frogs or blood, but hailstones and thunder at the top of Brixton Hill right now.

*closes windows*


----------



## ajdown (Mar 29, 2009)

Brixton's 99p shop (not the pound shop, the one by Wetherspoons) has white chocolate milkshake syrup, which I've never seen before.

It's quite nice actually.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 29, 2009)

I've had white hot chocolate before.  It was good.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmm, there was an _interesting_ man in the Herne Hill underpass thing last night - generally harassing passers by and then took a swing at me when I walked through (cleverly he chose to do it right in front of the CCTV cameras).

White, tall (6' 2+) green parka, grey hoodie, late thirties. 

Which did prompt me to think that I don't have any local police office numbers.


----------



## malice (Mar 30, 2009)

On sunday morning I saw two people on Brixton Hill – just before Olive Morris House if walking from the Fridge – who had removed a paving slab and were replacing it with one that had had an arrow carved in. It's still there (it's a bit paler than the others, so not hard to spot). I haven't had a chance to *follow* the arrow, so don't know if there are any others, or where if anywhere it leads. Has any one else seen it or any similar? I guess it's some sort of art thing (they looked like they could be art students).

I guess I should have asked them...


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 1, 2009)

If anyone's recently lost a grey hyrbid / MTB with a blue child seat on the back, its outside brixton cycles, with a group of kids. They weren't that happy when they were refused service until they could show a picture of their recently born child...


----------



## Kanda (Apr 1, 2009)

malice said:


> On sunday morning I saw two people on Brixton Hill – just before Olive Morris House if walking from the Fridge – who had removed a paving slab and were replacing it with one that had had an arrow carved in. It's still there (it's a bit paler than the others, so not hard to spot). I haven't had a chance to *follow* the arrow, so don't know if there are any others, or where if anywhere it leads. Has any one else seen it or any similar? I guess it's some sort of art thing (they looked like they could be art students).
> 
> I guess I should have asked them...



Probably my flatmates


----------



## Jonti (Apr 2, 2009)

Loadsaguns and cops down by Brixton Wholefoods just now.

It was a swoop on some guys suspected of packing metal, but nothing was found.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 2, 2009)

They've been all over Somerleyton Road, Coldharbour Lane and the Moorlands Estate armed to the teeth and all.


----------



## Not a Vet (Apr 3, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I saw this guy this morning and he looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sat next to him on the tube this morning!


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 3, 2009)

Ha ha, I bumped into him this week whilst he was admiring his natty outfit in the mirrored doors of the C&YPS building. He's got a range of outfits though, as he was more R Kelly than Voodoo Chile last week.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 3, 2009)

Jonti said:


> Loadsaguns and cops down by Brixton Wholefoods just now.
> 
> It was a swoop on some guys suspected of packing metal, but nothing was found.


Update. There was 'an incident' on Guinness Trust and the huge operation in the area was 'a containment exercise' and arrests were made in the Somerleyton/Southwyck House area.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 6, 2009)

I actually spent a whole morning in Brixton today.  Even though I'm an SE23 guy.... It was weird because I sort of wandered aimlessly looking for the library and vaguely thinking it was that one up the road from the Town Hall to Tesco and then up the hill (benefits) and always saying to myself that one by the Ritzy OUGHT to be it.... but because it has those fuck off computer training posters taking it for some Dept of Stealth and total obscurity training thinger like that Europa house down by Halfords.

When - all the time - it WAS the frigging library!

Anyway, bad news was the Brixton Cycles co-op lease comes up sometime and they think they may have to call it a day.... After over 25 years this would be really sad....  Anyone want to start a ruymour thread on that subject and/or chip in with ideas where they ought to be able to go (they say looked all over and nothing affordable with suitable space that is near enough).  Anyone come up with any thing constructive before tomorrow and I'll pass it on to the guys (my bike was SOOOOooo derelict that even £150 and two hours did not restore it to health, still needs new wheels and chain set putting on tomorrow :0 total bill will be way more than a new bike, but it has sentimental value and is almost as old as the co-op!).


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 6, 2009)

aw, that's sad about the cycles co-op  ... 
nothing to suggest, i'm afraid.. .

glad ya found the library - i LOVE that building 

living bar update: the pigeons are still squatting the attic, and the 'sold' sign has been removed - looks like it's still up for sale.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Apr 6, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> I (my bike was SOOOOooo derelict that even $150 and two hours did not restore it to health, still needs new wheels and chain set putting on tomorrow :0 total bill will be way more than a new bike, but it has sentimental value and is almost as old as the co-op!).



150 dollars or pounds?


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 6, 2009)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> 150 dollars or pounds?



squid - whatya take me for?  Some affluant American tourist?  *offended*


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Apr 6, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> squid - whatya take me for?  Some affluant American tourist?  *offended*




Sorry, I get confused when people use the dollar sign to mean pounds 




(personally if you are using a US keyboard I prefer nothing rather than the dollar sign- but that's just me .... )


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 6, 2009)

bites toungue - bangs forehead - who the frig put those keys next to one another should be shot... *edits* thanks mate


----------



## ajdown (Apr 6, 2009)

I notice that, after several weeks of being fenced off and paving slabs lifted, the paved area between Morleys and Body Shop remains untouched.  I wonder why nobody's working there?


----------



## malice (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone know anything about this?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2009/apr/08/communities

Sounds interesting, though all incredibly vague. I guess the person involved must run Opus/upstairs, it's the only place on acre lane that fits the description.


----------



## ricbake (Apr 8, 2009)

I think this is it - they had an open meeting in February

http://www.site.transitiontownbrixt...=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=3&Itemid=76


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> Anyway, bad news was the Brixton Cycles co-op lease comes up sometime and they think they may have to call it a day.... After over 25 years this would be really sad....  Anyone want to start a ruymour thread on that subject and/or chip in with ideas where they ought to be able to go (they say looked all over and nothing affordable with suitable space that is near enough).



If anyone is dropping in to Brixton Cycles they might ask them if they've checked out the empty units on the Angell Town Estate. I'll check into who owns what, but I know both the Estate Management Board and Regeneration would look favourably on the idea of them moving into one. It would very much fit with long term plans for the estate. Unfortunately I suspect any suitable units are currently owned by ATCP who may not be easy to deal with. But it has to be worth a look.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 8, 2009)

So who is Brixton Cycles' landlord these days.   

I thought it was the "Community Trust Housing" who took over the Stockwell Park Estate.   I can't imagine them getting a higher-paying commercial tenant for that site in the current state of the economy - or are they looking to redevelop the block above and using the rent review to get vacant possession?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 11, 2009)

Tesco's reducing easter eggs to clear.  Bit of a scrum in there.  Guy in front of me bought FIFTY Cadbury's creme eggs and managed to crash the till.


----------



## pboi (Apr 11, 2009)

haha. party like a rockstar


----------



## ajdown (Apr 12, 2009)

Could whoever's alarm that's been going "beep beep beep" somewhere on the Telegraph end of New Park Road for the last 3 hours _please_ come and do something about it.  Thanks.


----------



## Not a Vet (Apr 14, 2009)

The flood relief scheme seems to have started. By that I mean that the contractors have closed a large chunk of rush common, started to put up fences and generally wrecked the place. Meanwhile, I'm expecting the hole that will be dug to result in my house falling down although I've been assured that this won't happen (famous last words).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 15, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> The flood relief scheme seems to have started. By that I mean that the contractors have closed a large chunk of rush common, started to put up fences and generally wrecked the place. Meanwhile, I'm expecting the hole that will be dug to result in my house falling down although I've been assured that this won't happen (famous last words).


 

ah, is *that* what they're doing.  I thought they were building a basketball court for the yoof or something


----------



## billythefish (Apr 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, is *that* what they're doing.  I thought they were building a basketball court for the yoof or something


Not sure why they had to build two concrete pavement cross-overs... the one nearest the bus stop leads to a brick wall...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 15, 2009)

billythefish said:


> Not sure why they had to build two concrete pavement cross-overs... the one nearest the bus stop leads to a brick wall...


 

anyone care to enlighten us?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 15, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> The flood relief scheme seems to have started. By that I mean that the contractors have closed a large chunk of rush common, started to put up fences and generally wrecked the place.


Did you know there were riots in the 1920s to prevent builders wrecking Rush Common? Alfie Howard (much missed Town Crier) told me that. He was silencing some twat outsider who was mouthing off about the riots and Alfie said, "I rioted in them, it was in the 1920s"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 15, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Did you know there were riots in the 1920s to prevent builders wrecking Rush Common? Alfie Howard (much missed Town Crier) told me that. He was silencing some twat outsider who was mouthing off about the riots and Alfie said, "I rioted in them, it was in the 1920s"


 

But it's protected by an ancient law, or were the builders just ignoring that or were Lambeth Council taking backhanders even that far back?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Did you know there were riots in the 1920s to prevent builders wrecking Rush Common? Alfie Howard (much missed Town Crier) told me that. He was silencing some twat outsider who was mouthing off about the riots and Alfie said, "I rioted in them, it was in the 1920s"



Presumably that was after several bits (like the bit opposite the White Horse) were already built over, or made into private gardens (like the bit just further up from there) or somehow annexed by the Methodist Church and Tudor House thing further up again, opposite Jebb Avenue?

I wonder if there were riots about those things as well at some point.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know the precise details. I bet lang rabbie does though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 15, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Presumably that was after several bits (like the bit opposite the White Horse) were already built over, or made into private gardens (like the bit just further up from there) or somehow annexed by the Methodist Church and Tudor House thing further up again, opposite Jebb Avenue?
> 
> I wonder if there were riots about those things as well at some point.


 

Yes, but the bit opposite the White Horse is much much older than Tudor Close


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 15, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I don't know the precise details. I bet lang rabbie does though.


 

That's a couple of PDF documents about the Rush Common Act but I don't know how to link to them


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but the bit opposite the White Horse is much much older than Tudor Close



Yes indeed - Tudor close was 20s/30s wasn't it?

And the oldest house in Brixton is supposedly buried in that bit opposite the White Horse.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 15, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Yes indeed - Tudor close was 20s/30s wasn't it?
> 
> And the oldest house in Brixton is supposedly buried in that bit opposite the White Horse.


 

Yep, behind the shops


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 15, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Yes indeed - Tudor close was 20s/30s wasn't it?
> 
> And the oldest house in Brixton is supposedly buried in that bit opposite the White Horse.


 

Furthermore, according to the Brixton Society, that house dates from maybe the late 18th century so probably pre-dates the Rush Common Act?  

Just guessing though


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2009)

Somewhere on the lambeth planning website there is a pdf of a document about the conservation area that includes Rush Common which I have read and I think explains most of the history but I have of course forgotten half the details.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 15, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Somewhere on the lambeth planning website there is a pdf of a document about the conservation area that includes Rush Common which I have read and I think explains most of the history but I have of course forgotten half the details.


 

I just said that  but you can also google the "Rush Common Act" to find bits about it


----------



## billythefish (Apr 15, 2009)

The 'oldest' house is behind no. 95 - and predates the act (1806).
Since then, no building was allowed, but enclosure started to take place and was tolerated until mid 20th century. Apparently the common used to stretch right down to Coldharbour Lane.

There's been a campaign to liberate the private gardens more recently, but very little chance of that happening.

More here:

http://www.british-history.ac.uk/report.aspx?compid=49772


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2009)

billythefish said:


> The 'oldest' house is behind no. 95 - and predates the act (1806).
> Since then, no building was allowed, but enclosure started to take place and was tolerated until mid 20th century. Apparently the common used to stretch right down to Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> There's been a campaign to liberate the private gardens more recently, but very little chance of that happening.
> ...



That is a good link. It seems that the common actually stretched further North than Coldharbour Lane at one point, along the east side of Brixton Road (is the green area in front of the recently refurbished council flats there now, a remnant of this?).

Interesting map:






I didn't realise Josephine Avenue and a bit of Effra Road were included too. The unusual layout of Josephine Avenue makes more sense now.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 15, 2009)

Bunch of swappies clogging up the pavement outside of Iceland trying to get people to sign a petition, something to do with that guy that died at the G20 riots, but couldn't see the details of it from the bus.

Also saw Lambeth Police's latest high visibility weapon against the drug dealers outside KFC.  There's an ice cream van parked there.  *shrug*


----------



## brix (Apr 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Bunch of swappies clogging up the pavement outside of Iceland trying to get people to sign a petition, something to do with *that guy *that died at the G20 riots, but couldn't see the details of it from the bus.



His name was Ian Tomlinson ajd.  It sounds a bit dismissive if you say "that guy".


----------



## ajdown (Apr 15, 2009)

brix said:


> His name was Ian Tomlinson ajd.  It sounds a bit dismissive if you say "that guy".



There are plenty of threads already discussing that situation.  I wasn't wanting to turn this into yet another one.

I'm more concerned about a minority group of disorganised political extremists hijacking the situation to try and make an issue out of it for their own advantage.


----------



## brix (Apr 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> There are plenty of threads already discussing that situation.  I wasn't wanting to turn this into yet another one.
> 
> I'm more concerned about a minority group of disorganised political extremists hijacking the situation to try and make an issue out of it for their own advantage.




My point still stands and you haven't addressed it.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 15, 2009)

brix said:


> My point still stands and you haven't addressed it.



I choose not to, at this time.


----------



## brix (Apr 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I choose not to, at this time.



Because you can't I suspect


----------



## ajdown (Apr 15, 2009)

No, I don't want to start a debate in which I probably hold a different view to most round here, and end up with another "enforced holiday" courtesy of Editor, in a thread that doesn't actually have much to do with the situation.


----------



## brix (Apr 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> No, I don't want to start a debate in which I probably hold a different view to most round here, and end up with another "enforced holiday" courtesy of Editor, in a thread that doesn't actually have much to do with the situation.



But you've been deliberately provocative by calling him "that guy" when you've clearly seen the other threads and know his name.  It's a bit pathetic to do something like that (attention seeking?) and then refuse to discuss it.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, here's the rub muttonchops, if you don't want to start a 'debate' then don't make provocative posts that sneer at swappies protesting on behalf of 'that guy'. The nature of a bulletin board invites comment on the preceding posts.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 15, 2009)

Whatever.  My decision is final.  Deal with it.


----------



## brix (Apr 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Whatever.  My decision is final.  Deal with it.



hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. 

Plonker.


----------



## pboi (Apr 15, 2009)

couple of gangs of black girls having a bit of a rumble on tulse hill outside brockwell gate.

one chick just got thrown into the road mercilessly.  no car/bus oncoming....but my god if there had been. coppers just arrived sharpish

why are gangs of girls so loud?


----------



## Missez (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a typical day at work. I've seen some Tarantino moments working in girls schools.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 16, 2009)

ajdown said:


> another "enforced holiday" courtesy of Editor


Enforced Holiday in terms of vbulletin means a request from the poster for a temporary ban to sidestep a lack of willpower. Or do you mean you got banned because you continually try the Mods patience by being a numpty?


----------



## brix (Apr 16, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Enforced Holiday in terms of vbulletin means a request from the poster for a temporary ban to sidestep a lack of willpower. Or do you mean you got banned because you continually try the Mods patience by being a numpty?



Now, let me see...


----------



## ajdown (Apr 16, 2009)

Police diversion for Northbound traffic from the junction by the police station towards Oval, everything being sent via Stockwell.  There were several police vehicles blocking the road by the next junction up, not sure what's going on.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2009)

*Badgers* 

Just strolled down Brixton Road. 

Fair amount of police, a LOT of traffic and buses are not running as far as I could see. 

Just got this email from Steve Bradley: 



> Dear Neighbour,
> 
> Brixton Rd is currently closed for all traffic between it's junctions with Lorn Road and Robsart Street (i.e.opposite Myatt's Fields South Estate) due to a Police operation on a bus.
> 
> ...


----------



## teuchter (Apr 16, 2009)

*notes Cllr Steve Bradley's apostrophe abuse in blacklist file*


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 16, 2009)

I gather that what was going on was a suspect package (a metal box) left on a bus.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 16, 2009)

teuchter said:


> *notes Cllr Steve Bradley's apostrophe abuse in blacklist file*



I was about to write a lengthy post about Mr Myatt's market garden, it pioneering role in the cultivation of Siberian rhubarb in Britain, and the competing claims of the validity of using "Myatts Fields" or "Myatt's Fields" to describe the Park (normally with the apostrophe) and/or the Estates (normally without the apostrophe).

It was some time before I spotted Steve's horrific use of "it's"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 16, 2009)

My first husband's stepmother said she remembered loads of veg in Myatt's Fields during the war and she insists there were watercress beds somewhere around there too.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 16, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My first husband's stepmother said she remembered loads of veg in Myatt's Fields during the war and she insists there were watercress beds somewhere around there too.



The nearest watercress beds to Brixton that I've heard of was the stream (tributary of the Peck?) that ran from East Dulwich to Peckham Rye.

On 1890s maps, you can still see commerical water cress beds on the upper reaches of the Wandle - not sure when they went?


----------



## Spark (Apr 17, 2009)

I had a watercress bed in my garden last summer.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not sure, but it looks like the Twin Barbers have been booted out of their premises.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 17, 2009)

looks that way - the shop's shuttered up, and dennis' business card is taped to the front.


----------



## Bob (Apr 17, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> looks that way - the shop's shuttered up, and dennis' business card is taped to the front.



Poor guys - I hope they're ok business wise. Otherwise it's looking a grim few weeks for Coldharbour lane businesses.

Incidentally did anyone else think that one of them had a remarkable resemblance to Michael Eavis?


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 17, 2009)

yup.

they did me a really good undercut for three quid a few weeks ago - they were fairly busy then, but yup, they have seemed quieter recently..


----------



## lozenge (Apr 17, 2009)

More Academy related power cuts in the early hours of this morning... Hopefully they'll have completed the necessary work to sustain the next four nights of gigs at least.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2009)

On a positive note, the old Angel pub will be reopening as the Angel Wine Bar in a week or two. I don't think it's going to be a yuppie hangout.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 17, 2009)

editor said:


> On a positive note, the old Angel pub will be reopening as the Angel Wine Bar in a week or two. I don't think it's going to be a yuppie hangout.



Yeah, cos there's fucktons of yuppies around there.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Yeah, cos there's fucktons of yuppies around there.


Did you ever go to the old Angel?


----------



## Kanda (Apr 17, 2009)

editor said:


> Did you ever go to the old Angel?



Before my time


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Before my time


Really? It only closed a few years ago. It was a great old school Brixton boozer. Very welcoming.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 18, 2009)

Old School in the very best sense. Spotless loos, no hassle for lone women from pervy blokes, always impeccable behaviour. I hope all these things remain. However the only white wine they ever had was Black Tower. It didn't matter though, the beer was good and the music fantastic when they had it, and never too loud either.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2009)

where is the Angel?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 18, 2009)

The red circle marks where the Angel is. I had to do an attachment because when I put in the name of the little street on multimap it pinpointed somewhere in Stockwell due north of the Wynne Road sorting office


----------



## Bob (Apr 18, 2009)

*Here's a photo of the Angel I took in late 2005*


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2009)

It's been painted grey now. The new owners seem to be doing a thorough job of redecorating the place.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2009)

There's a particularly shambolic christian band playing outside kfc today.


----------



## pboi (Apr 18, 2009)

haha yeh.  Just seen them


----------



## gabi (Apr 18, 2009)

editor said:


> It's been painted grey now. The new owners seem to be doing a thorough job of redecorating the place.



Thats awesome. i used to live pretty much above that place. Was an excellent old boozer, hope the old locals come back to it. i'd thought they were gonna knock it down to make flats or some shit, so a wine bar will do i guess


----------



## ajdown (Apr 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> There's a particularly shambolic christian band playing outside kfc today.



If it's the group that put up a little tent in case it rains, they've been a regular fixture recently.  

Just ask Crispy.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2009)

That's the one. They were taking quite an avant-garde approach to orchestration.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 20, 2009)

teuchter said:


> That's the one. They were taking quite an avant-garde approach to orchestration.









Nice.


----------



## ricbake (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL . .


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2009)

I saw man in a hat and cape on Acre Lane - looked like a Watchmen reject


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 21, 2009)

teuchter said:


> There's a particularly shambolic christian band playing outside kfc today.



i can hear them from my house and i sometimes even turn off my music to listen to them instead 
damn their christian message, but bring on the shambolism.. 



Orang Utan said:


> I saw man in a hat and cape on Acre Lane - looked like a Watchmen reject



he's around here quite a lot - i think he looks quite stylish


----------



## Bob (Apr 21, 2009)

There was a minor car crash yesterday on Railton road outside 'My little secret' - just as I came out.

Head on, wings clashed - damaging both wings and blowing out a tire. But nobody seemed hurt - both drivers got out and chatted.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 21, 2009)

spotted today: 2 'community coppers' officiously body-searching a 40something rastafarian mann of restricted growth  at a busy traffic intersection.
at 9.45 am.
only in SW9


----------



## ajdown (Apr 21, 2009)

trabuquera said:


> spotted today: 2 'community coppers' officiously body-searching a 40something rastafarian mann of restricted growth  at a busy traffic intersection.
> at 9.45 am.
> only in SW9



I saw that guy last night about 6pm "dancing" to the steel drummers outside Iceland as I came through on the bus.

Well.. I say dancing... he looked a bit kinda out of it and as if he was having a fit but standing up and with his arms in the air.

As you say... only in Brixton.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 21, 2009)

has the opening soon portuguese place opened yet?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 21, 2009)

Up the top of the hill? Don't think so, and I haven't seen any sign of life at the Telegraph either yet.  Come to think of it, the "Dynamic Discount Store", next to the chemist by the Telegraph - opening mid march - hasn't either.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 22, 2009)

Yesterday evening there was a full forensics team on the tennis courts in Brockwell Park searching for evidence after a sexual assault (this is what the copper told us anyway).  It seemed it had taken place in the little wooden sit down sheds as they had completely covered them over and were going in and out wearing those white suits.  It felt a bit wierd just gaily going about our tennis game..   I'm saddened by this spate of badness happening in the park recently.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> has the opening soon portuguese place opened yet?


 

I went past it a couple of days ago, didn't look near to opening.  Not even a name above the shop yet


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 22, 2009)

They're taking an awfully long time to fit it out.  It's been months and months.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> They're taking an awfully long time to fit it out. It's been months and months.


 

I know.  The custard tarts will be stale by now


----------



## ashie259 (Apr 22, 2009)

Victoria Line is suspended due to strike action today. 

I saw the Tube station was closed as I cycled past this morning but failed to communicate this to Mrs ashie259, who is now going to miss her train to Bristol as a result


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 22, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> Victoria Line is suspended due to strike action today.
> 
> I saw the Tube station was closed as I cycled past this morning but failed to communicate this to Mrs ashie259, who is now going to miss her train to Bristol as a result


 

Can't she get overhead line?  What station does she need to get to?


----------



## ashie259 (Apr 22, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't she get overhead line?  What station does she need to get to?


Paddington. She was on a bus at the Oval when I spoke to her. Plan was to get off at Lambeth North and get the Bakerloo from there, but her train is at 12 noon, so she's got no chance (she's got the baby in a buggy, so can't really leg it). She'll just have to pay for another ticket - and I'll have to explain why I wasn't more attentive


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 22, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> Paddington. She was on a bus at the Oval when I spoke to her. Plan was to get off at Lambeth North and get the Bakerloo from there, but her train is at 12 noon, so she's got no chance (she's got the baby in a buggy, so can't really leg it). She'll just have to pay for another ticket - and I'll have to explain why I wasn't more attentive


 

How much was the ticket?  Maybe she'll make you pay to teach you a lesson for not being more on the ball


----------



## teuchter (Apr 22, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> Paddington. She was on a bus at the Oval when I spoke to her. Plan was to get off at Lambeth North and get the Bakerloo from there, but her train is at 12 noon, so she's got no chance (she's got the baby in a buggy, so can't really leg it). She'll just have to pay for another ticket - and I'll have to explain why I wasn't more attentive



They might take pity on her and let her use the ticket on a subsequent train. Tube line being closed at short notice seems a legitimate reason to be late.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 22, 2009)

teuchter said:


> They might take pity on her and let her use the ticket on a subsequent train. Tube line being closed at short notice seems a legitimate reason to be late.


 

That would be nice, but what would be considered short notice?


----------



## ashie259 (Apr 22, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How much was the ticket?


Well, it was reasonable value, being an advance-purchase return job - something like £30. But I imagine turning up and paying a single on the day will cost at least that.



> Maybe she'll make you pay to teach you a lesson for not being more on the ball


She almost certainly would - _*if*_ she knew the full extent of my culpability


----------



## ashie259 (Apr 22, 2009)

teuchter said:


> They might take pity on her and let her use the ticket on a subsequent train. Tube line being closed at short notice seems a legitimate reason to be late.


That's what I'm hoping. The trains are every 15 minutes between Paddington and Bristol, after all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 22, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> Well, it was reasonable value, being an advance-purchase return job - something like £30. But I imagine turning up and paying a single on the day will cost at least that.
> 
> 
> She almost certainly would - _*if*_ she knew the full extent of my culpability


 

hah, you obviously knew about it last night and forgot to remind her this morning.

Bad bad ashie


----------



## ashie259 (Apr 22, 2009)

Bloody hell - they charged her fifty quid! Fifty quid - for a single from London to Bristol. Unnnnnnnnnnnnnnh


----------



## teuchter (Apr 22, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> Bloody hell - they charged her fifty quid! Fifty quid - for a single from London to Bristol. Unnnnnnnnnnnnnnh



In my experience it's worth writing to them. They aren't obliged to give you a refund but might do so as a "good will gesture" if you explain the situation.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 22, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> Bloody hell - they charged her fifty quid! Fifty quid - for a single from London to Bristol. Unnnnnnnnnnnnnnh


 

Nasty bastards. 

Definitely write to them, and remind them she had a pram in tow as well


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2009)

Woohoo! The planning application to put the petrol station back on te old Texaco site at Coldharbour Lane has been rejected, so no fucking dickheads filling up at 4am with their car sound systems on full for us!

Just opposite, the Angel is looking very swish inside with posh leather sofas and a nice looking interior.


----------



## Bob (Apr 24, 2009)

editor said:


> Woohoo! The planning application to put the petrol station back on te old Texaco site at Coldharbour Lane has been rejected, so no fucking dickheads filling up at 4am with their car sound systems on full for us!
> 
> Just opposite, the Angel is looking very swish inside with posh leather sofas and a nice looking interior.



Posh leather sofas in the Angel  I'm dumbfounded. 

Glad to hear about both. Hopefully though the Texaco won't be left derelict for years more as a result.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob said:


> Posh leather sofas in the Angel  I'm dumbfounded.
> 
> Glad to hear about both. Hopefully though the Texaco won't be left derelict for years more as a result.


 

Maybe it'll become a tyre centre or a car wash place


----------



## ajdown (Apr 24, 2009)

Drive through Mcdonalds?


----------



## pboi (Apr 25, 2009)

whoever that is flying kites in Brockwell, you made my day <3


----------



## ajdown (Apr 25, 2009)

Brixton seems to be absolutely swarming with Muslims today.  There's a group on the corner under the railway line, by Morleys, by the tube station, by the market and on KFC corner, proclaiming that mankind's only hope is Islam, and Sharia Law is the only hope for Britain, amongst others, and lots of people trying to give out leaflets.  There were a lot discarded on the floor though.

I wonder why so many, and why today?  I've never, ever seen them out flyering before.

On a positive note, the steel drum band outside Iceland added a little sunshine to the already nice weather.


----------



## Badger Decoy (Apr 25, 2009)

The steel drum band was sounding nice. I've ben riding through sunny Brixton with a helium balloon tied onto the back of my bicycle - all the little children I rode past looked dead jealous!


----------



## ajdown (Apr 25, 2009)

Why are people setting fireworks off on the top of the hill, and where did they get them from at this time of year anyway?


----------



## Missez (Apr 26, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Brixton seems to be absolutely swarming with Muslims today.  There's a group on the corner under the railway line, by Morleys, by the tube station, by the market and on KFC corner, proclaiming that mankind's only hope is Islam, and Sharia Law is the only hope for Britain, amongst others, and lots of people trying to give out leaflets.  There were a lot discarded on the floor though.
> 
> I wonder why so many, and why today?  I've never, ever seen them out flyering before.
> 
> On a positive note, the steel drum band outside Iceland added a little sunshine to the already nice weather.



Yeah, I saw all the muslim men there (dunno where they'd left the ladies, maybe they weren't invited?)

Certainly not interested in being run by any religion. I was going to say something but thought I'd probably start a riot.


----------



## brix (Apr 26, 2009)

Missez said:


> Yeah, I saw all the muslim men there (dunno where they'd left the ladies, maybe they weren't invited?)
> 
> Certainly not interested in being run by any religion. I was going to say something but thought I'd probably start a riot.



There were quite a few muslim women handing out leaflets as well.  I saw at least 10.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, I also saw lots of muslim women there too.  They were on the tube side only though.  Whereas the men were on both sides.


----------



## evilkitty (Apr 26, 2009)

I was quite tempted to point out that the reason they could stand on street corners spouting off in that fashion was because we don't have Shariah Law.  But then I realised that that would be an exercise in futility.  Sigh.

kitty


----------



## ajdown (Apr 26, 2009)

I have no problem if they wish to stand on the street corner and give out leaflets promoting their particular thing, as Christian groups, charity muggers and whatnot often do - but I did find their numbers rather overwhelming and blocking for the small area that is Brixton High Street between the railway bridges and KFC Corner, with no obvious policing or stewarding organisation.  I wonder if they had the correct permits?

I didn't understand the point of their "Stop racism against Muslims" thing though... since when was Islam a race?

Like you, I just bit my tongue and walked past ignoring them, although I had plenty to disagree with them over.  I don't know quite how to describe it but the atmosphere of the whole thing seemed very confrontational.


----------



## brix (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree there were a lot of people, but I don't agree that it felt confrontational at all.  People were laughing and smiling.  I spoke to one of the Muslim men handing out leaflets and he was very friendly and happy to chat to me about what they were doing there.

I don't agree that we should have shariah law in this country either btw, but we don't get anywhere when we don't engage.  ajd - if you did have things you disagreed with them over you should have stopped to talk to them.  You would have found them to be very happy to debate it with you.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 27, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Why are people setting fireworks off on the top of the hill, and where did they get them from at this time of year anyway?


 
Isn't it the anniversary of the Siekh religion or something this week? It's sometime in April I think.


----------



## Missez (Apr 27, 2009)

brix said:


> There were quite a few muslim women handing out leaflets as well.  I saw at least 10.



They must have been gone when I was there. I saw at least 50 muslim men and no women.

It was very peaceful, but I don't agree with any religious group  putting themselves forward as a philosophy for governance of the people. State and religion should be separate. As soon as people start following laws that have been put in place by 'God' then it is very hard for people to disagree with them. 

I was not comfortable with their message.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, I'm not comfortable with all sorts of messages, but I'd fight for the right for them to be heard.


----------



## se5 (Apr 27, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I didn't understand the point of their "Stop racism against Muslims" thing though... since when was Islam a race?



I have a feeling that under the terms of the Race Relations legislation (certainly the most recent 2003 Act) Islam and other religions are considered in the same way as race and so Muslims in law can be subject to discrimination.


----------



## Missez (Apr 27, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, I'm not comfortable with all sorts of messages, but I'd fight for the right for them to be heard.



Agreed, but I'd like to see more people challenging the message.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 27, 2009)

Accident between police station and railway bridge, between a 109 bus and a small car.  Police, ambulance etc in attendance but there didn't seem to be anyone or anything requiring medical attention.

Traffic heavy trying to squeeze past though adding 10-15 minutes to journey through area at the moment.  I don't think it'll be long before it's been cleared though.


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I notice that, after several weeks of being fenced off and paving slabs lifted, the paved area between Morleys and Body Shop remains untouched.  I wonder why nobody's working there?


There's notices on the fence round it now. Aparrently there were local objections to some element of the design (I haven't seen this design!) which has now been fixed. Work commences after the bank holiday and will take 9 weeks.


----------



## ajdown (May 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> There's notices on the fence round it now. Aparrently there were local objections to some element of the design (I haven't seen this design!) which has now been fixed. Work commences after the bank holiday and will take 9 weeks.



You'd have thought that they would have 'cleared' the design - as you say, whatever it is - before actually starting work on it all.  But I suppose that's efficiency, and we can't have that now can we?


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2009)

*shrug* at least they appear to be listening


----------



## ricbake (May 1, 2009)

Next week for about three weeks south bound Brixton Road by Cold Harbour Lane will be down to one lane and there will be no entry into Cold Harbour Lane because of a collapsed manhole and chamber that is having to be completely rebuilt.


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2009)

Oh man, that'll make things fun for the buses!


----------



## ajdown (May 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Oh man, that'll make things fun for the buses!



It'll be fun for all forms of transport.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 1, 2009)

Not me, Shank's pony will serve me well.


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2009)

ajdown said:


> It'll be fun for all forms of transport.


Won't affect me on my bike


----------



## ajdown (May 1, 2009)

The poster says it all.

I have a longer journey at either end of every day, therefore I need to use either a car or bus.


----------



## ajdown (May 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Won't affect me on my bike



You sure?  I reckon there'll be even more dangerous weaving in and out of traffic by bicycles than normal.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 1, 2009)

I fear for the railways and the recent horror of giant plastic bottles and other debris by the track. Could cause a nasty accident if one toppled.......
www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NwbhYqdkhw


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2009)

*sorry this is kittyP*

Goodness me!
Major helicopter action going on over head here. 

Well Its stopped now but it was pretty intense.  

Myatts Fields. What was it?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 3, 2009)

yes, i heard it too (we must be neighbours) sounded very low and lots of it.
shiftyjunior said it looked brown.


----------



## Crispy (May 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> You sure?  I reckon there'll be even more dangerous weaving in and out of traffic by bicycles than normal.


Stationary traffic is the safest sort


----------



## ajdown (May 3, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Stationary traffic is the safest sort



Ryman's vans?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 3, 2009)

No, those are stationery vans.


----------



## Crispy (May 3, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## tufty79 (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Crispy (May 3, 2009)

Oh god, it was a joke. *winces*


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> yes, i heard it too (we must be neighbours) sounded very low and lots of it.
> shiftyjunior said it looked brown.



It looked blue and yellow from here.
I think its the standard police helicopter. 

Its back!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 3, 2009)

well yes, he is colour blind...
saw it right above my house not long ago. exciting times


----------



## ericjarvis (May 3, 2009)

Currently bugging me are the kids who have been farting about on their scooters and motorsickles this evening, revving the blighters up every few minutes. Simple fact is that no amount of revving the engine is going to make them sound like anything other than badly tuned lawnmowers. It isn't impressive. A Norton Commando is impressive. A Harley is impressive. In fact anything over 500cc has the potential to sound impressive. What they are riding is not.

Which is what bugs me most. Not the noise. It's the complete and utter stupidity. So far as I can see nobody over the age of 12 is impressed at all. This is Brixton. We are supposed to be cool. It simply won't do.

Yours sincerely,

Disappointed of Angell Town


----------



## pboi (May 3, 2009)

I always found it odd that cars have exhausts that are sound restricted but there are ridiculous bikes everywhere.


----------



## ajdown (May 3, 2009)

I had a lot of similar problems where I used to live, up towards Oval.  You'll probably find a lot of them are either stolen, or not 'street legal' in some other form or another.


----------



## ovaltina (May 4, 2009)

*drunk*


----------



## ajdown (May 4, 2009)

Seems to have been a lot of helicopter type activity around the top of Brixton Hill over the last half hour, keep hearing it anyway.


----------



## quimcunx (May 4, 2009)

haven't noticed.  maybe I'm drunk. .


----------



## ajdown (May 4, 2009)

Try opening the window and see if you can hear anything.  It's gone now but it might be back.


----------



## ajdown (May 4, 2009)

Just heard it now again.


----------



## ashie259 (May 5, 2009)

Couldn't hear anything last night except rowing couples swearing at each other in the street. Lovely.


----------



## Bob (May 7, 2009)

se5 said:


> I have a feeling that under the terms of the Race Relations legislation (certainly the most recent 2003 Act) Islam and other religions are considered in the same way as race and so Muslims in law can be subject to discrimination.



Although Muslim groups have campaigned to be treated as a race for years I'm not sure that's ever been passed. And I'm fairly sure Nick Griffin of the BNP got off a prosecution on these grounds a couple of years back.

Muslims, fairly reasonably, think that it's odd for Judaism to be a race, and so get extra laws protecting people from hatred etc. while Islam isn't.

I think the eventual compromise was the religious hatred law - which I think was eventually dropped wasn't it?

The argument for race not religion was effectively that you could choose your religion (or indeed your belief of any sort) but not your race.

But in practice is seems like a pretty silly distinction since inciting violence is already an offence - so it's all fairly symbolic.


----------



## Crispy (May 9, 2009)

I've just spent the last 15 minutes cleaning a LARGE DIARRHETIC SHIT off my front door 
It joins the one a few meters down the pavement, but that's dried right up and I'm not gonna scrub _that_.
Fuck's sake


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2009)

Fucking hell Crispy  

Not the best task on a Saturday morning.


----------



## tufty79 (May 9, 2009)

urgh crispy - thats horrible.


----------



## pboi (May 9, 2009)

deffo on my top 10 list of things I would least like to do.

you gotta go you gotta go tho right?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 9, 2009)

....but in the doorway of someone's home? At least the gutter would have been better...


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2009)

pboi said:


> deffo on my top 10 list of things I would least like to do.
> 
> you gotta go you gotta go tho right?



Other nine?


----------



## Bob (May 9, 2009)

On the happier chit chat side of things I saw Lord Meghnad Desai at a bus stop by Sainsburys earlier.

A great guy whose hair has a remarkable resemblance to Don King's.


----------



## LadyR (May 9, 2009)

Bob said:


> On the happier chit chat side of things I saw Lord Meghnad Desai at a bus stop by Sainsburys earlier.
> 
> A great guy whose hair has a remarkable resemblance to Don King's.



He's a lovely bloke - is a friend of my parents....years ago he was round at their place for dinner and their kitten climbed up and snuggled into his hair


----------



## ajdown (May 10, 2009)

Ha.  Got the bastards.

Two traffic wardens parked on double yellows this morning and went into the shop.  So I grabbed my camera and took some picturs of them parked illegally, and have forwarded it to the council as a complaint.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 10, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Ha.  Got the bastards.
> 
> Two traffic wardens parked on double yellows this morning and went into the shop.  So I grabbed my camera and took some picturs of them parked illegally, and have forwarded it to the council as a complaint.



Haha. Well you've got have a hobby.


----------



## Blagsta (May 10, 2009)

Bob said:


> Although Muslim groups have campaigned to be treated as a race for years I'm not sure that's ever been passed. And I'm fairly sure Nick Griffin of the BNP got off a prosecution on these grounds a couple of years back.
> 
> *Muslims, fairly reasonably, think that it's odd for Judaism to be a race*, and so get extra laws protecting people from hatred etc. while Islam isn't.
> 
> ...



Is it odd?  I always though that Judaism was passed down the maternal line.


----------



## Bob (May 10, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Is it odd?  I always though that Judaism was passed down the maternal line.



That's the, also reasonable, counter argument.

A lot of Muslims would say that since Judaism and Islam have heavily shared cultural roots, and indeed huge shared areas of religious text, it's weird that one is considered a race and another a belief.

It really shows up how strange it is to have extra laws for persecuting particular groups. Surely it's just more sensible to say that inciting violence (or close to it) is illegal - regardless of who the victim is?


----------



## Bob (May 10, 2009)

LadyR said:


> He's a lovely bloke - is a friend of my parents....years ago he was round at their place for dinner and their kitten climbed up and snuggled into his hair



Brilliant.

For those who have no idea what this is about:


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I've just spent the last 15 minutes cleaning a LARGE DIARRHETIC SHIT off my front door
> It joins the one a few meters down the pavement, but that's dried right up and I'm not gonna scrub _that_.
> Fuck's sake



i threw stones at someone pissing right next to your doorway the other day


----------



## tufty79 (May 10, 2009)

ooooooooo! i want hair like that! with a kitten in!

he looks lovely


----------



## ajdown (May 10, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Haha. Well you've got have a hobby.



I have several, but I must admit catching traffic wardens in the act of parking illegally does have a certain satisfaction in it.


----------



## teuchter (May 10, 2009)

Traffic wardens are allowed to park on double yellow lines.


----------



## ajdown (May 10, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Traffic wardens are allowed to park on double yellow lines.



When working, maybe.

When going into the shop to get a snack, I doubt it, possibly even taking an unauthorised break.


----------



## Not a Vet (May 11, 2009)

Air ambulance just landed at the back of my house - not aware of any accidents in Brixton


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 11, 2009)

could be related to the tube incident


----------



## pboi (May 11, 2009)

what tube incident?


----------



## Crispy (May 11, 2009)

A 'customer incident' shut the tube down earlier


----------



## Private Storm (May 12, 2009)

Put some stuff out this morning as apparently the Evergreen Trust were collecting clothes etc*

Came out a bit later and some arsehole had ripped the leaflet off the bag and inserted their own leaflet for a different charity, who are apparently collecting on Thursday. Further investigation reveals that that charity aren't even doing clothes collections. Grrrr, mad etc 


*This one might also have been a scam, but at least it was a local charity scam.


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2009)

Hardly any of those clothes collection people are charities, even though their leaflets are carefully designed to give that impression.


----------



## trabuquera (May 13, 2009)

WTF? Red Records, which always looked to me like a pretty well-established local business, has moved out of its premises and/or closed down completely. , as the music wafting/thumping out of its speakers was sort of an essential element of Brixton soundscape to me. Anyone know what happened?

No prizes for guessing what will be opening up on the site - no, go on, guess - 















.... another poxy nail bar! particularly galling to me as I used to always orient visitors by telling them "go left/right/straight on at Red Records", and telling them 'go left/right/straight on at the nail bar' is pretty useless as direction-giving in Brixton goes. God knows they could end up _anywhere_ now....

argh.


----------



## Pip (May 13, 2009)

This is a controversial statement, but Brixton does need a new nail bar. You can never get a fucking slot in the other ones and I have to drag my sorry arse to Peckham half the time.


----------



## Crispy (May 13, 2009)

Damn. I thought Reds was a safe business, always people in and out of it. I guess poeple don't buy music these days


----------



## quimcunx (May 13, 2009)

Someplace that actually does a manicure would be nice.  The only place I've been to in brixton butchered my poor nails.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2009)

trabuquera said:


> WTF? Red Records, which always looked to me like a pretty well-established local business, has moved out of its premises and/or closed down completely. , as the music wafting/thumping out of its speakers was sort of an essential element of Brixton soundscape to me. Anyone know what happened?
> 
> I thought that would be there for ever
> 
> argh.


 


Pip said:


> This is a controversial statement, but Brixton does need a new nail bar. You can never get a fucking slot in the other ones and I have to drag my sorry arse to Peckham half the time.


 


You are joking aren't you?


----------



## ajdown (May 13, 2009)

Could be worse... could be another pound shop.  Although a nail bar is, of course, absolutely no use to me whatsoever.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Someplace that actually does a manicure would be nice. The only place I've been to in brixton butchered my poor nails.


 

Are you sure you didn't go into one of the many butchers accidentally?


----------



## quimcunx (May 13, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Could be worse... could be another pound shop.  Although a nail bar is, of course, absolutely no use to me whatsoever.



Of course it is.  You would have a lot fewer fake nails to look at otherwise.


----------



## Pip (May 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You are joking aren't you?



Half joking, the one in Peckham's better anyway


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> Half joking, the one in Peckham's better anyway


 



I've never been to a nail shop as my nails are grotty


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Someplace that actually does a manicure would be nice.  The only place I've been to in brixton butchered my poor nails.



Same here. They did a worse paint job than I can do (and thats saying something) and really wrecked my nails..


----------



## Pip (May 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've never been to a nail shop as my nails are grotty



So are mine underneath, that's why I get them!

And because I know you all admire my talons so much, here's a little treat


----------



## quimcunx (May 13, 2009)




----------



## quimcunx (May 13, 2009)

shakespearegirl said:


> Same here. They did a worse paint job than I can do (and thats saying something) and really wrecked my nails..



The only place I know that does lovely treat manicures is Rush in Wimbledon.  Not sure they're there any longer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> So are mine underneath, that's why I get them!
> 
> And because I know you all admire my talons so much, here's a little treat


 

*GULP*  

Yes, but I chew all the skin at the top of my nails as well


----------



## Pip (May 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> The only place I know that does lovely treat manicures is Rush in Wimbledon.  Not sure they're there any longer.



Have you tried Nails Inc? I haven't, but a lot of my friends like them.


----------



## quimcunx (May 13, 2009)

Where are they? 

I want someone who will massage my hands and be all lovely. Not needing fake nails just a tidy up.  

Rather than dip them in cold water for a minute and stab my cuticles with clippers til they bleed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Where are they?
> 
> I want someone who will massage my hands and be all lovely.


 

Can't you massage them yourself?


----------



## quimcunx (May 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't you massage them yourself?



on top of doing the manicurey stuff.  I could but I don't.  It's much less of a treat to do it myself.  If someone else tidies them up I'll make more effort to keep it up myself for the summer.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Would these nails you speak of stop me biting mine and looking like a speed addict with a nervous disposition?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> on top of doing the manicurey stuff. I could but I don't. It's much less of a treat to do it myself. If someone else tidies them up I'll make more effort to keep it up myself for the summer.


 

pffft 

Just sit on your hands and wiggle about.  Much cheaper


----------



## Pip (May 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Where are they?
> 
> I want someone who will massage my hands and be all lovely. Not needing fake nails just a tidy up.
> 
> Rather than dip them in cold water for a minute and stab my cuticles with clippers til they bleed.



There's a concession in Topshop on Oxford St, and I've got a feeling one in Selfridges too.

Badgers, yeah, you'd break your teeth before you bit them off. I'm taking my mum to get hers done soon!

NAILS FOR EVERYBODY!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> There's a concession in Topshop on Oxford St, and I've got a feeling one in Selfridges too.
> 
> Badgers, yeah, you'd break your teeth before you bit them off. I'm taking my mum to get hers done soon!


 

Why do people have square nails?  Are they weird?














I'm going home now


----------



## Pip (May 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why do people have square nails?  Are they weird?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll tell you why, because when you say "can you make them round please", the technician goes "r... round? Round nails? I don't understand, do you mean to say that... that you don't want SQUARE nails? I'm not quite getting you. Are you feeling okay?" and does them square anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'll tell you why, because when you say "can you make them round please", the technician goes "r... round? Round nails? I don't understand, do you mean to say that... that you don't want SQUARE nails? I'm not quite getting you. Are you feeling okay?" and does them square anyway.


 

Then they're weird and I'd get a manicure and refuse to pay if they didn't make them round


----------



## quimcunx (May 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'll tell you why, because when you say "can you make them round please", the technician goes "r... round? Round nails? I don't understand, do you mean to say that... that you don't want SQUARE nails? I'm not quite getting you. Are you feeling okay?" and does them square anyway.



From the same school of philosophy as hairdressers then?   A few years back it was impossible to leave the salon without being attacked with straighteners, a few years before that it was impossible to get highlights that weren't big stripey things.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 13, 2009)

I think Nails Inc are average, really depends on the 'technician'. 

Best place I've had a manicure in this country is the Sanctuary. 

Manicures in America are much better and cheaper than the UK


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2009)

I've spent a small fortune in Nails Inc - they're usually fine - depends on who you get.  There's load on/around Oxford St.  Top Shop, Debenhams, House of Fraser, Fenwicks and their flagship shop on Great Molton Street.  They've also got one hidden away in the Debenhams in Westfield.

Pip - have you tried any of the nail bars on W. Norwood High Street?  If so are any of them any good?


----------



## Pip (May 13, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I've spent a small fortune in Nails Inc - they're usually fine - depends on who you get.  There's load on/around Oxford St.  Top Shop, Debenhams, House of Fraser, Fenwicks and their flagship shop on Great Molton Street.  They've also got one hidden away in the Debenhams in Westfield.
> 
> Pip - have you tried any of the nail bars on W. Norwood High Street?  If so are any of them any good?



No, but they're all much of a muchness really. Like thingy up there said though, if you want preposterous nails they're all good, if you want a luxurious and pampering manicure, you're best off going somewhere else.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> No, but they're all much of a muchness really. Like thingy up there said though, if you want preposterous nails they're all good, if you want a luxurious and pampering manicure, you're best off going somewhere else.



I just don't have time to go to Nails Inc and the W. Norwood ones are on my way home.  I used to get acrylic done in Brixton market years ago but it's just so bad for your nails.  I just want a French manicure but I don't want acrylic or tips.  I usually get this gel stuff called Everlasting cos it strengthens them and stops me eating them.  I think the next nearest thing might be gel but it's still lots harsher than the everlasting.


----------



## Pip (May 13, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I just don't have time to go to Nails Inc and the W. Norwood ones are on my way home.  I used to get acrylic done in Brixton market years ago but it's just so bad for your nails.  I just want a French manicure but I don't want acrylic or tips.  I usually get this gel stuff called Everlasting cos it strengthens them and stops me eating them.  I think the next nearest thing might be gel but it's still lots harsher than the everlasting.



I'm really not convinced that gels are any better for your nails than acrylics. The only difference IMO is opacity.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'm really not convinced that gels are any better for your nails than acrylics. The only difference IMO is opacity.



Yeah.. I don't know because i've never tried gel... I asked a nail lady and she said that it doesn't take as long to soak gel off as acrylic, but longer than the everlasting stuff.  I might give it a go on this occasion.


----------



## Winot (May 13, 2009)

OK girls, you've had your nail chatter - now could we get back to helicopters please?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2009)

funnily enough there seems to be one over the park at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 14, 2009)

Pip said:


> Badgers, yeah, you'd break your teeth before you bit them off. I'm taking my mum to get hers done soon!
> 
> NAILS FOR EVERYBODY!


Half term, just over a week away...I'm really busy over half term so ring me and we'll synchronise our diaries....I so want nails. Round ones though, not square, I don't want to be like all the year 10 and 11 girls at school....


----------



## Greenfish (May 17, 2009)

Saw a lovely fella on Friday, just along from plan b on the other side of the road, walk casually up to someones house, and piss almost against their door, all over their garden wall, and on their door step.

I was on the bus otherwise I would have said/shouted something.


----------



## tufty79 (May 17, 2009)

i also saw this yesterday.
but not in brixton.

tsk@the house-as-toilet useage in london at the moment..


----------



## ajdown (May 17, 2009)

Nasty looking bank of dark cloud heading Northwards from the Streatham direction, if you're down the bottom of the hill and shopping you might want to think about finding somewhere to shelter.


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Nasty looking bank of dark cloud heading Northwards from the Streatham direction, if you're down the bottom of the hill and shopping you might want to think about finding somewhere to shelter.


I regularly check the boards while shopping


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2009)

i bet editor does


----------



## gaijingirl (May 17, 2009)

Just seen the MOST amazing rainbow - which became a double rainbow over Brockwell Park.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 17, 2009)

The sky is the most amazing colour, dark slate grey clouds, patches of blue blue sky and the golden evening light making the houses glow.


----------



## Pip (May 17, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Just seen the MOST amazing rainbow - which became a double rainbow over Brockwell Park.





Mrs Magpie said:


> The sky is the most amazing colour, dark slate grey clouds, patches of blue blue sky and the golden evening light making the houses glow.



I was just standing on the balcony wtfing at the sky. Blue skies and fluffy clouds over Battersea, dark purpley grey where I am, led-light blue over Brixton and fluffy clouds beyond that. Very impressive


----------



## gaijingirl (May 17, 2009)

These photos in no way do justice to the beautiful sky earlier on - for that I'd need a decent camera and the ability to take a decent shot - but still!


----------



## slcr (May 18, 2009)

I saw Collette from Casualty (Adjoa Andoh - also in several episodes of Doctor Who) in the Brockwell Park gym last week. It was very exciting


----------



## evilkitty (May 18, 2009)

slcr said:


> I saw Collette from Casualty (Adjoa Andoh - also in several episodes of Doctor Who) in the Brockwell Park gym last week. It was very exciting



I saw her going into Sainsbury's in HH.  I have also seen Jay Rayner (food critic for the Observer) several times...gym, Sainsbury's again.

kitty


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 18, 2009)

evilkitty said:


> I have also seen Jay Rayner (food critic for the Observer) several times...


I think he posted on the Brixton forum for a bit.


----------



## pboi (May 18, 2009)

James Nesbitt is in there quite often!


----------



## slcr (May 18, 2009)

Argh, argh, James Nesbitt?  In the gym or in the HH Sainsburys???  Need to know!


----------



## quimcunx (May 18, 2009)

slcr said:


> Argh, argh, James Nesbitt?  In the gym or in the HH Sainsburys???  Need to know!



I don't know about the gym but I saw him outside sainsbury's.   

Of course he may have just been to the gym. 


Does he live here then?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2009)

I've seen Nesbitt in the gym.

..and Jay Rayner is everywhere - especially in the Prince Regent - Sunday lunch with his family.


----------



## Blagsta (May 18, 2009)

pboi said:


> James Nesbitt is in there quite often!



Yeah, he was hogging the bench press last week.


----------



## pboi (May 19, 2009)

I am  in there loads...I wonder how many of you lot I know


----------



## Bob (May 19, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think he posted on the Brixton forum for a bit.



IIRC he was piqued by being described as an Audi driver and explained he in fact had an old volvo or something.


----------



## Winot (May 20, 2009)

_"Things that in retrospect make you chuckle and be glad to live in Brixton but at the time are annoying" _part 94:

Woman gets on No. 35 bus with old rusty BMX.  Has a chat with bus driver then gets off next stop, leaving bike in the aisle.  Bus driver won't let passengers take it off at next stop, because he's agreed to drop it off at the woman's friend's house further down his route.


----------



## nick h. (May 20, 2009)

I saw Kylie Morris with her new baby in Windrush Sq. the other day

And Vivienne Westwood in the Ritzy caff with a film crew.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2009)

nick h. said:


> I saw Kylie Morris with her new baby in Windrush Sq. the other day


 

Who's Kylie Morris?


----------



## christonabike (May 20, 2009)

> Woman gets on No. 35 bus with old rusty BMX. Has a chat with bus driver then gets off next stop, leaving bike in the aisle. Bus driver won't let passengers take it off at next stop, because he's agreed to drop it off at the woman's friend's house further down his route.



Thare's some bloke who gets on the bus on Brixton Hill, nods to the bus driver, and he's allowed to ride for free

I say, "Ah, free bus today is it?" Stroll on, and then gets asked to pay

What the fuck?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2009)

christonabike said:


> Thare's some bloke who gets on the bus on Brixton Hill, nods to the bus driver, and he's allowed to ride for free
> 
> I say, "Ah, free bus today is it?" Stroll on, and then gets asked to pay
> 
> What the fuck?


 

Is he blind?

Is he a traffic warden?

Maybe another bus driver?

A politician?


----------



## Pip (May 20, 2009)

Winot said:


> _"Things that in retrospect make you chuckle and be glad to live in Brixton but at the time are annoying" _part 94:
> 
> Woman gets on No. 35 bus with old rusty BMX.  Has a chat with bus driver then gets off next stop, leaving bike in the aisle.  Bus driver won't let passengers take it off at next stop, because he's agreed to drop it off at the woman's friend's house further down his route.



One person's annoyance is another person's . I'm all for bus drivers going above and beyond the call of duty (but not bikes in the aisles, admittedly).
A few weeks ago my P5 did a diversion past Clapham North so someone could catch the 50. I liked that. And another time my 133 let me stay on after everyone got kicked off and drove me home. I liked that too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2009)

Pip said:


> A few weeks ago my P5 did a diversion past Clapham North so someone could catch the 50. I liked that. And another time my 133 let me stay on after everyone got kicked off and drove me home. I liked that too.


 


What are you giving the drivers in return?


----------



## Pip (May 20, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What are you giving the drivers in return?



The joy of helping a rain-soaked waif. And a cheeky wink.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2009)

Pip said:


> The joy of helping a rain-soaked waif. And a cheeky wink.


 

ah, as long as that's all it is


----------



## nick h. (May 20, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Who's Kylie Morris?



Anchorperson on More4 News. Very good.


----------



## malice (May 20, 2009)

I once got on a 35 in Shoreditch, thinking it was going to brixton, when it was the end of his shift. He said he'd take me some of the way, so I had a bus all to myself till London bridge, where he raced a 133 till he overtook it so I could get on at the next stop. That was ace.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 20, 2009)

Bob said:


> IIRC he was piqued by being described as an Audi driver and explained he in fact had an old volvo or something.


He posted on here long before that, about food in Brixton. The car thing was someone said he had a Merc and he popped in to point out it was a Volvo.


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2009)

I can hear someone on a loud haler coming from Brixton Hill.  What's that about?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I can hear someone on a loud haler coming from Brixton Hill.  What's that about?





Cunts.  They've just woken us both up.

It looks like it was 12 black kids going down the street.  Don't know what it was about though.

I'm fuming though, was looking forward to my lay-in


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2009)

I think that may be something to do with that big church UKCG or some such acronym. They've been busy knocking and leafleting on our estate this week because of some big event. It's usually young black people who do all the local proselytising.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think that may be something to do with that big church UKCG or some such acronym. They've been busy knocking and leafleting on our estate this week because of some big event. It's usually young black people who do all the local proselytising.




Which one's that, the one by the Waterworks?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2009)

I'm not sure but they have a massive worldwide presence (based in Brazil?) and tried to take over Brixton Academy a while ago. They had the money for sure, but it never happened for reasons I can't remember.


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2009)

There's a UKGC shop beside Amazonica, isn't there?  

didn't realise they were Brazilian.


----------



## brix (May 23, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Which one's that, the one by the Waterworks?



I don't think it's Ruach Ministries.  I think it's the church a few doors down from the 99p store in the town centre.  Near Barnardos.

ETA Just seen Quimmy's post.  That's the one!


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2009)

There is another church by the waterworks.  Can't remember what they are.   Been there a year or two.


----------



## brix (May 23, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> There is another church by the waterworks.  Can't remember what they are.   Been there a year or two.



What, apart from Ruach?


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2009)

Yep.  It's tucked away behind Southside, I think.


----------



## ericjarvis (May 23, 2009)

Pip said:


> The joy of helping a rain-soaked waif. And a cheeky wink.



I suspect that would work on most of us blerks.


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2009)

I'm being simultaneously asked by megaphone to Vote Christian and Sign a SWP Petition. I'm not sure which I'd rather do.


----------



## brix (May 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I'm being simultaneously asked by megaphone to Vote Christian and Sign a SWP Petition. I'm not sure which I'd rather do.



(((Crispy)))


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I'm being simultaneously asked by megaphone to Vote Christian and Sign a SWP Petition. I'm not sure which I'd rather do.



Play matchmaker and introduce them.


----------



## Kanda (May 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I'm being simultaneously asked by megaphone to Vote Christian and Sign a SWP Petition. I'm not sure which I'd rather do.



Do you not have an air rifle? Or Paintball Gun?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm not sure but they have a massive worldwide presence (based in Brazil?) and tried to take over Brixton Academy a while ago. They had the money for sure, but it never happened for reasons I can't remember.




Oh them lot.

Can't remember what the Waterworks Road one's called.  

*goes off to Google*

ah, it's the New Covenant Church in Waterworks Road


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Yep.  It's tucked away behind Southside, I think.




Yep, in a little warehouse.  Can see them from flat.  They have a big neon cross.  They've got scaffolding up at the moment.  Maybe they've got a leaky roof.

Why do churches all have a leaky roof?


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2009)

Because God hates them.


----------



## Jonti (May 23, 2009)

A section of Coldharbour Lane from the Dogstar towards the Town Hall was taped off by the police when I walked past a couple or three hours ago.  But no cops nearby to ask what's happened.

One fears the usual ...


----------



## ajdown (May 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I'm being simultaneously asked by megaphone to Vote Christian and Sign a SWP Petition. I'm not sure which I'd rather do.



I went down to Croydon this morning, and was tried to be stopped by the Green Party giving out election stuff, then just round the corner was the Communist Party doing the same thing.  Also saw a couple of Mormon missionaries in Tooting talking to a guy.

Swappies in Brixton again eh?  Pity I'm too tired to go down and yell abuse at them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Because God hates them.




He's obviously peeing on them


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2009)

tbf to the swappies, they were going on about the whole expenses thing and were even getting some applause and cheers from passers by


----------



## ajdown (May 23, 2009)

Maybe the only redeeming thing about the swappies is that they have so few (if any?) MP's they're almost exempt from the expenses scandle?


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2009)

hahaha an SWP MP?  hahahaha!


----------



## ajdown (May 23, 2009)

That in itself is almost worth going out again to take the piss out of them about.  I need to visit the pound shop for a few things but was going to do that tomorrow.

I'd love to see a SWP/Christian party/Nation of Islam/Scientologist brawl down the bottom of the hill.


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2009)

So I hear some shouting and look outside.  There is a bus in the pulling out position at the bus stop an estate car between the front of the bus and the pavement (not sure how it did that) a delivery van in front, in the non bus lane.  Some guy is shouting down the phone. Someone is trying to direct traffic round it. Blah blah blah.  He comes off the phone.  the bus tries driving forward so the delivery van and the car move to block it. Some nutter comes over to add his two pen'worth to events. 

The police have now arrived. 

*returns to look out post*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> So I hear some shouting and look outside.  There is a bus in the pulling out position at the bus stop an estate car between the front of the bus and the pavement (not sure how it did that) a delivery van in front, in the non bus lane.  Some guy is shouting down the phone. Someone is trying to direct traffic round it. Blah blah blah.  He comes off the phone.  the bus tries driving forward so the delivery van and the car move to block it. Some nutter comes over to add his two pen'worth to events.
> 
> The police have now arrived.
> 
> *returns to look out post*



where? opposite you?


----------



## ajdown (May 23, 2009)

Don't know where you are but I've just heard some sirens on the hill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Don't know where you are but I've just heard some sirens on the hill.





It's Brixton, there's always sirens


----------



## ajdown (May 23, 2009)

True... how can they get away with sirens at 3am though?  I thought there were laws about things like that after a certain time, and certainly on residential roads like New Park Road.


----------



## Planty (May 23, 2009)

Can anyone else see 5 helicopters?


----------



## ajdown (May 23, 2009)

Nope.

Why is it that the volume of a car stereo is directly in relation to how crap their music taste is?


----------



## billythefish (May 23, 2009)

Planty said:


> Can anyone else see 5 helicopters?



I could hear a few earlier... and there were some BIG fireworks somewhere just now too.


----------



## quimcunx (May 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> where? opposite you?



At our bus stop, minnie. 


Like our song.  



Our bus stop.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2009)

Is there a man on the loose?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 24, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> Is there a man on the loose?





Yes, his name is Wu, with a name like that, I'm guessing he's Chinese. 

Wouldn't worry too much, he was only inside for growing cannabis, not murdering the good citizens of Brixton


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, his name is Wu, with a name like that, I'm guessing he's Chinese.
> 
> Wouldn't worry too much, he was only inside for growing cannabis, not murdering the good citizens of Brixton



Must have been large scale cultivation..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 24, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> Must have been large scale cultivation..





still unlikely he's going to murder you if you bump into him


----------



## Jonti (May 24, 2009)

ajdown said:


> True... how can they get away with sirens at 3am though?  I thought there were laws about things like that after a certain time, and certainly on residential roads like New Park Road.


Some guy was sitting on Railton Road in his car repeatedly sounding his horn at about 4am this morning (Mingles chucking  out time <sigh>).  

He seemed amazed and indignant to learn that some people actually sleep (or try to) in the closely surrounding houses.  Nor was he grateful for the information that sounding one's horn (at any time!) merely to attract one's pals' attention rather than avert an RTA was contrary to Law, and the Highway Code.

But I'm sure the responsible licence holder was supervising the drunken and  noisy crowd he'd desposited right into the heart of a residential area in the small hours of a Sunday morning. So I'm confident he noted the car, its licence plate and driver, and will be having a quiet word with the guy, in an attempt to avert a recurrence of such thoughtless and anti-social behaviour.

Now I'm off for a quick fly around the park on my magic porkine.


----------



## ajdown (May 24, 2009)

I wonder if it was the same asshole that parked outside my house with music blaring very loudly with an overactive bass (making my windows vibrate) for about 15 minutes at 2am talking very loudly to some friends he was dropping off?

A tip, if that asshole is reading ... if your music wasn't so loud in the first place, you wouldn't have had to shout over it to talk to your friends.


----------



## Jonti (May 24, 2009)

Can anyone think of a public agency that might, by its own behaviour, give impressionable young men the impression it's OK promiscuously to use sirens and horns in residential areas?


----------



## pboi (May 24, 2009)

National Guild of Ice Cream Vans?


----------



## ricbake (May 24, 2009)

pboi said:


> National Guild of Ice Cream Vans?


----------



## tufty79 (May 24, 2009)

Jonti said:


> Now I'm off for a quick fly around the park on my magic porkine.



you have one of those too? 

@pboi.


----------



## Jonti (May 24, 2009)

Not really, no, but I did have a blast on a few of the rides at the funfair!


----------



## ajdown (May 25, 2009)

Two fire engines, lights and sirens on, just shot along New Park Road towards the South Circular.


----------



## teuchter (May 25, 2009)

A volkswagen golf just went up brixton hill, and a man went into a shop.


----------



## ajdown (May 25, 2009)

Do you know what he bought?


----------



## King of Prussia (May 25, 2009)

Replacement matches and a gallon of petrol.


----------



## ericjarvis (May 25, 2009)

The shop was having a fire sale.


----------



## Missez (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2009)

Brixton tube down to two escalators again


----------



## quimcunx (May 27, 2009)

for why?


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2009)

for fun!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> for why?


 

Maybe they're going to finally put the ceiling panels up?  

Maybe it's just knackered?

Wonder if there's an explanation on the TFL site?


----------



## quimcunx (May 27, 2009)

Crispy said:


> for fun!



Get a haircut!  




Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they're going to finally put the ceiling panels up?
> 
> Maybe it's just knackered?
> 
> Wonder if there's an explanation on the TFL site?



So do I.  Go'n' have a look f'rus, minnie.


----------



## Pip (May 27, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they're going to finally put the ceiling panels up?
> 
> Maybe it's just knackered?
> 
> Wonder if there's an explanation on the TFL site?



Ohhhh crap. I think this means my dad can't get to work. Do you happen to know how long for?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Get a haircut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

What did your last slave die of?  












Can't see anything on TFL site


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> Ohhhh crap. I think this means my dad can't get to work. Do you happen to know how long for?


Can he not use the lift?


----------



## Pip (May 27, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Can he not use the lift?



Oh yeah. Duh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Can he not use the lift?


 

Nope, because I saw the metal gate closed today so obviously the lift ain't working either


----------



## Pip (May 27, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nope, because I saw the metal gate closed today so obviously the lift ain't working either



Oh FFS.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> Oh FFS.


 

Just demand they stop the escalator and make everyone wait


----------



## teuchter (May 27, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they're going to finally put the ceiling panels up?
> 
> Maybe it's just knackered?
> 
> Wonder if there's an explanation on the TFL site?



I have been getting a text about it twice a day since Monday.

The text says when it will reopen. But I have deleted the text so I can't tell you what it said. They will no doubt send me another one at 6.30pm this evening though.

I have the date 17th June in my head but that might be entirely fictional.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I have been getting a text about it twice a day since Monday.
> 
> The text says when it will reopen. But I have deleted the text so I can't tell you what it said. They will no doubt send me another one at 6.30pm this evening though.
> 
> I have the date 17th June in my head but that might be entirely fictional.


 

Maybe you have the 17th in your head as you need to remember to buy me a birthday present?


----------



## teuchter (May 27, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe you have the 17th in your head as you need to remember to buy me a birthday present?



Hmm... maybe that was it.







Nah, that wasn't it.


----------



## prunus (May 27, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I have the date 17th June in my head but that might be entirely fictional.



No, it's real, be here in all its glory shortly.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 27, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just demand they stop the escalator and make everyone wait


They aren't keen. They say he should travel when it's not rush hour because they think disabled people aren't capable of work and not need to be travelling at the same time as the working public. Or something. Anyway, he tend to use the bus when he can even though generally speaking the tube is easier for blind people because the Guide Dog gets overheated on the tube which is not good.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> They aren't keen. They say he should travel when it's not rush hour because they think disabled people aren't capable of work and not need to be travelling at the same time as the working public. Or something. Anyway, he tend to use the bus when he can even though generally speaking the tube is easier for blind people because the Guide Dog gets overheated on the tube which is not good.


 

The tube is easier for blind people because the dog gets overheated?


----------



## Pip (May 27, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The tube is easier for blind people because the dog gets overheated?



She's just had an argument with my bro and is in a confused and agitated state. I wouldn't push it if I were you


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> They aren't keen. They say he should travel when it's not rush hour because they think disabled people aren't capable of work and not need to be travelling at the same time as the working public. Or something. Anyway, he tend to use the bus when he can even though generally speaking the tube is easier for blind people because the Guide Dog gets overheated on the tube which is not good.


 

Tell them to fix the lift then 

I do wonder what the point of that lift is, it's out of action so often


----------



## nick h. (May 27, 2009)

I think what Mrs M meant is that BL's dog gets too hot on the tube so they tend to take the bus even though it's more difficult. 

Am sitting here wondering what a challenge either mode of transport is in the rush hour when only your dog can see what's happening.  I doff my hat to BL.


----------



## King of Prussia (May 27, 2009)

nick h. said:


> I doff my hat to BL.



No use. He won't see you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> She's just had an argument with my bro and is in a confused and agitated state. I wouldn't push it if I were you


 

I wasn't, I just obviously read it wrong 

You can't pick on me, I'm the one who told you it was out of order


----------



## Pip (May 27, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I wasn't, I just obviously read it wrong
> 
> You can't pick on me, I'm the one who told you it was out of order



I couldn't make sense of it either tbf


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2009)

nick h. said:


> I think what Mrs M meant is that BL's dog gets too hot on the tube so they tend to take the bus even though it's more difficult.
> 
> Am sitting here wondering what a challenge either mode of transport is in the rush hour when only your dog can see what's happening.  I doff my hat to BL.


 

I can understand that, but I've never quite decided which is hotter, being stuck on a tube in the heat, or being stuck on the top deck of a bus stuck in a traffic jam with the  sun blasting through the windows


----------



## Pip (May 27, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can understand that, but I've never quite decided which is hotter, being stuck on a tube in the heat, or being stuck on the top deck of a bus stuck in a traffic jam with the  sun blasting through the windows



You have to endure the bus for longer with it trudging.... through.... traffic... at... two... foot... a... minute.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> You have to endure the bus for longer with it trudging.... through.... traffic... at... two... foot... a... minute.


 

Yeah, don't think I've ever fallen asleep on a hot tube, whereas a bus... 

I hate that jerking awake moment when you suddenly realise you've fallen asleep


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> You have to endure the bus for longer with it trudging.... through.... traffic... at... two... foot... a... minute.


 

Suppose the difference is, BL can get off a bus with the dog (unless you've got a bus driver who refuses to let you off anywhere other than a proper bus stop).  Can't do that if you're stuck in a tunnel


----------



## nick h. (May 28, 2009)

King of Prussia said:


> No use. He won't see you.



Very drole.  What a pleasure it is to have you in this forum. Planning on staying long?


----------



## editor (May 29, 2009)

Da KidZ have turned feral again tonight. There's about 15 of them terrorising the 'hood, lobbing bottles and eggs, and causing the local shop to pull down its shutters sharpish as they invaded en masse. Most of them look about 12. Where the fuck are their parents?


----------



## nick h. (May 29, 2009)

This book may explain:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Street-Boys...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243554800&sr=8-1

It's about kids on the Angell Town estate who started a gang. Seems some of them were left without parents because the only one they had went to jail. 

I met a couple of them today. They've got an office in the Shakespeare Road Centre where they are supposed to be reformed characters making rap music. I wonder if they could persuade your ferals to do something else with their time?


----------



## RaverDrew (May 29, 2009)

editor said:


> Da KidZ have turned feral again tonight. There's about 15 of them terrorising the 'hood, lobbing bottles and eggs, and causing the local shop to pull down its shutters sharpish as they invaded en masse. Most of them look about 12. Where the fuck are their parents?



Half-term again


----------



## tufty79 (May 29, 2009)

most of the paintings have been removed from the living bar hoardings....

not sure whether it's people taking ones they like, or the new owners removing them 


i think it might be the former.

edit: i'm told it's the former; they've been sold


----------



## tufty79 (May 29, 2009)

and the christian party bus is on the rampage..


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2009)

the christian party can fuck right off
just heard and saw them.


oh, and red records is now a nail salon. like we need one less record shop and one more nail bar.


----------



## Kanda (May 29, 2009)

Ah good, Electrogirl can see the real Brixton when she gets here


----------



## tarannau (May 29, 2009)

Did you buy anything from Red in living memory though. It was shit


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Did you buy anything from Red in living memory though. It was shit



yeah, i bought a few cds though the last thing i bought there was an outkast cd, so i guess it was a while
i liked the fake rolls of cash you could buy there


----------



## psycherelic (May 29, 2009)

Load of armed police round acre lane or so I've just heard  Anyone know any more?


----------



## ericjarvis (May 29, 2009)

psycherelic said:


> Load of armed police round acre lane or so I've just heard  Anyone know any more?



Don't know if it's related. There's a fair bit of activity here on Angell Town after some gunfire earlier this evening. The shooters headed off on motorbikes. Nobody hurt fortunately.


----------



## happyshopper (May 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> ... like we need one less record shop and one more nail bar.



It's the same nail bar that was in Electric Lane, on the corner of the arcade, so I guess they are doing well, meeting a local demand. And nailbars are neither rampant capitalism nor, even worse, gentrification.


----------



## Pip (May 30, 2009)

happyshopper said:


> It's the same nail bar that was in Electric Lane, on the corner of the arcade, so I guess they are doing well, meeting a local demand. And nailbars are neither rampant capitalism nor, even worse, gentrification.



When I went to get me acrylics there the other day they were closed, so maybe they're downsizing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2009)

psycherelic said:


> Load of armed police round acre lane or so I've just heard  Anyone know any more?




Some kid was stabbed by St Matthew's Road last night.  Maybe that was it?


----------



## story (May 30, 2009)

There's a trail of blood by Saltoun Road and Rushcroft Rad.

I wondered what had happened....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 30, 2009)

I saw the air ambulance going back and forward to Kings today (as in several times). I wondered if there was a multiple injury car crash.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2009)

The housing block on Coldharbour lane (next to the old Dolehouse/Cooltan) is very nearly finished after Gawd knows how long, and it's looking a lot smarter than I expected.

There's already a sign gone up for 'luxury flats for sale' so set your anti-gentrification phasers to 'stun.'


----------



## pboi (May 31, 2009)

do the flats have balconys looking out on the CHL?


----------



## quimcunx (May 31, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Did you buy anything from Red in living memory though. It was shit



I bought something from there once.  On vinyl.    That's as much as I bought from the HMV that used to be down the road.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2009)

there is a new sausage stall - it was on the pavement opposite to kfc on saturday - loads of smoked/dry sausages - yummy


----------



## Bob (Jun 2, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> there is a new sausage stall - it was on the pavement opposite to kfc on saturday - loads of smoked/dry sausages - yummy



It's been there a couple of weeks. It's French. 

I got a couple of them a few weeks ago (one duck, one buffalo) and they were really good.


----------



## Pip (Jun 2, 2009)

Are they only on a sauscisson flex or do they do raw saussies too?


----------



## pboi (Jun 2, 2009)

is that there regular now?


----------



## Bob (Jun 2, 2009)

Pip said:


> Are they only on a sauscisson flex or do they do raw saussies too?



I don't think I saw raw...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 2, 2009)

There's gonna be more evictions from Rushcroft Road in the next couple of weeks.  I don't fancy the chances of Clifton Mansions lasting for too long either.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 2, 2009)

following the recent entrance-as-toilet experience frm crispy and agent sparrow, it looks like it's all the rage.
it smells and looks like somebody's pissed at the bottom of our stairs (through the letterbox? )

it wasn't me.


----------



## nick h. (Jun 2, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> there is a new sausage stall - it was on the pavement opposite to kfc on saturday - loads of smoked/dry sausages - yummy



Is that the stall with jars of pate and small blocks of Parma ham? I bought the ham - it was rank, vile, foul. Kind of purply and half-cured. Probably not Parma ham at all.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 2, 2009)

Saw a pair of great tits today. They were briefly visible through the bamboo in my back garden before they fluttered off to roost in the tree next door.

OK so it's an ancient joke, but it's actually true. I've seen a far wider range of birds around Brixton this year than last. Far fewer pigeons too. These may be related facts.


----------



## billythefish (Jun 3, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> Saw a pair of great tits today. They were briefly visible through the bamboo in my back garden before they fluttered off to roost in the tree next door.
> 
> OK so it's an ancient joke, but it's actually true. I've seen a far wider range of birds around Brixton this year than last. Far fewer pigeons too. These may be related facts.



We've had two pigeon fatalities recently - thanks to my newly cleaned windows and an aggressive crow, they've taken to flying at high speed into the glass and breaking their necks. It does make for a much cleaner garden now they don't crap all over it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

billythefish said:


> We've had two pigeon fatalities recently - thanks to my newly cleaned windows and an aggressive crow, they've taken to flying at high speed into the glass and breaking their necks. It does make for a much cleaner garden now they don't crap all over it.


 

yes, but are your windows still clean?


----------



## billythefish (Jun 3, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yes, but are your windows still clean?



More or less, save for some pretty wing-marks they've left behind. I'm amazed they've stayed intact TBH.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

billythefish said:


> More or less, save for some pretty wing-marks they've left behind. I'm amazed they've stayed intact TBH.


 

The birds were greasy.  Maybe you should have washed them as well

Have you ever seen these?


----------



## billythefish (Jun 4, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The birds were greasy.  Maybe you should have washed them as well
> 
> Have you ever seen these?



Wow! That's very impressive... will try and picture mine, but not sure it will come out as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2009)

billythefish said:


> Wow! That's very impressive... will try and picture mine, but not sure it will come out as well.


 

You need some fingerprint ink or something similar


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2009)

So have any of you tried the new nail bar in Brixton then?  Pip, Quimmy?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 5, 2009)

No. I don't go  to nail bars.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> No. I don't go to nail bars.


 

are you too posh for them?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So have any of you tried the new nail bar in Brixton then?  Pip, Quimmy?



I have and was very pleased with the service.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 5, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> are you too posh for them?



No.  But see my earlier posts on the matter.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 5, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I have and was very pleased with the service.



Lovely cuticles, teuchter. Very neat.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 5, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> No. I don't go  to nail bars.



Me neither, I don't drink nails.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> Me neither, I don't drink nails.



You're supposed to eat them, not drink them.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...allows-nuts-bolts-and-screws-115875-20643047/


----------



## ajdown (Jun 5, 2009)

Like the time the man escaped from a secure mental facility, sexually assaulted two women at the laundrette, then disappeared - "Nut screws washers and bolts"?

Or the dwarf clairvoyant escaped from police custody - "Small Medium at large"?

/coat


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 6, 2009)

terrible 

back to birdspotting - there was a really cool little cheeky bird opposite my window earlier.  looked like a leaner, pointier version of a sparrow, with a white head (it looked like it was headbanging to my music )

i might take up twitching


----------



## ajdown (Jun 6, 2009)

If you're in the group having a party along New Park Road, please shut the fuck up.  There's only about a dozen of you and you're making noise for 100.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2009)

ajdown said:


> If you're in the group having a party along New Park Road, please shut the fuck up.  There's only about a dozen of you and you're making noise for 100.




I doubt they're on the internet at the moment.  Why not go outside and have a word with them


----------



## ajdown (Jun 6, 2009)

I've had to turn the music up, shut all the windows, and I can still hear them.

I'll have to wait a few more hours till I can call LEH and sort it out.

I don't think yelling at them would help.  I haven't heard any English amongst all the shouting yet.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 6, 2009)

improvise on universal gestures - stick yer fingers in yer ears and make a sad face?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 6, 2009)

I can think of other things to do with my fingers that might get across some sort of disappreciation.  At least I can't hear the music this time, maybe it'll start raining again in a bit and they'll go inside.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> improvise on universal gestures - stick yer fingers in yer ears and make a sad face?




or make a "slitting throat" gesture


----------



## pboi (Jun 6, 2009)

by turning up the music arent you spreading the noise to some other poor soul.

vicious circle!! imagine what s/hes saying about you


----------



## ajdown (Jun 6, 2009)

pboi said:


> by turning up the music arent you spreading the noise to some other poor soul.
> 
> vicious circle!! imagine what s/hes saying about you



My music can only be heard inside the house - especially now I've shut the windows to keep their noise out.

"The complete Clannad Collection" can hardly be described as particularly intrusive anyway, even if I had the speakers out the window. 

If they're still at it by midnight, I'm going to put every speaker I have pointing in their direction, crank it to 11, and Rickroll the fuckers.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 6, 2009)

ajdown said:


> "The complete Clannad Collection" can hardly be described as particularly intrusive anyway, even if I had the speakers out the window.



I strongly disagree ....   This may just be your answer - very likely to fuck up any party imho....


----------



## pboi (Jun 6, 2009)

haha. Rickroll at level 11.

i hope they do the dance


----------



## teuchter (Jun 6, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I don't think yelling at them would help.  I haven't heard any English amongst all the shouting yet.



Go and shout at them in foreign, then.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder whether a drop of Shag Connors and the Carrot Crunchers would be better?   It's Gloucestershire's answer to the Wurzels, with yodelling.  I kid you not.  

I suppose, at a push, there's Hampshire's answer too, the Plonkers Agricultural Orchestra


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I wonder whether a drop of Shag Connors and the Carrot Crunchers would be better?   It's Gloucestershire's answer to the Wurzels, with yodelling.  I kid you not.
> 
> I suppose, at a push, there's Hampshire's answer too, the Plonkers Agricultural Orchestra







play the Birdie Song.  THey'll be too embarrassed to hang around within earshot of that


----------



## ajdown (Jun 6, 2009)

I have all sorts here.  I'll listen to anything from Alice Cooper and Kraftwerk to sea shanties.


----------



## pboi (Jun 6, 2009)

play them that. get the party started.

its sigur ross..but not


----------



## ajdown (Jun 7, 2009)

Typical isn't it... they finish making noise out the back quite early so I can get to sleep at a decent hour... only to be woken up at 6.30 by a clap of thunder and a downpour.


----------



## psycherelic (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow that was some good thunder and lightning


----------



## ajdown (Jun 7, 2009)

Depends on your definition of good.  In my book "good thunder and lightning" means "not in earshot".

On another note, does anyone know why the footpath next to the Telegraph appears to have been shut off since some time yesterday evening?  I haven't been out yet to see if there's any notices up as to why and for how long.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Depends on your definition of good.  In my book "good thunder and lightning" means "not in earshot".
> 
> On another note, does anyone know why the footpath next to the Telegraph appears to have been shut off since some time yesterday evening?  I haven't been out yet to see if there's any notices up as to why and for how long.




to make the obese take more exercise


----------



## ajdown (Jun 7, 2009)

It now seems to have gone *shrug*


----------



## ajdown (Jun 8, 2009)

Lovely political headline in the Even Stannid tonight.

"Minister quits after Brown smears".


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Police have got the the end of Brixton Station Road (it might be called something different, but its the bit once you've crossed Gresham Road) all taped off from both ends and quite a big police presence


----------



## ajdown (Jun 12, 2009)

Wasn't there something recently about some more evictions of squatters coming up?  Could it be connected?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 12, 2009)

hmm... i'd have thought they'd close off coldharbour lane for evicting the squatters mentioned before.

random brixton stuff, and not even chitter chatter  - went round blenheim gardens properly for the first time yesterday.  their community plants and veg project is *brilliant* - their stuff's growing really well and it's a fantastic use of communal space 
there's some well good flowers in gardens down there an' all


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought those proposed evictions were in Rushcroft Road. 

Kitty Kitty that sounds like a wonderful way to spend a day


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2009)

What are all those stalls selling that were set up outside KFC this morning?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 12, 2009)

Given the police can't sort out the drug dealers on KFC corner, the council has probably decided to give them a market license instead so they can at least get some money out of them instead?


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 12, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What are all those stalls selling that were set up outside KFC this morning?



Chorizo, cheese and stuff........I think its the same French market that was in Tulse Hill a while back.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 12, 2009)

there's a crepe stall there too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Given the police can't sort out the drug dealers on KFC corner, the council has probably decided to give them a market license instead so they can at least get some money out of them instead?


 



No, they looked like some kind of posh market stalls.  They looked like food.

I only glimpsed them as I passed on the bus so can't really remember


----------



## ajdown (Jun 12, 2009)

There's been some french stalls there at weekends recently, I wonder if they're extending it to Friday as well?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> there's a crepe stall there too


 

Now would they be crepes or pancakes?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 12, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Now would they be crepes or pancakes?



They're not crepe, they're quite well made.

/coat


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2009)

ajdown said:


> They're not crepe, they're quite well made.
> 
> /coat


 

*opens door for AJ*


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *opens door for AJ*


reaches through door with shepherd's crook, yanks aj off the stage


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 12, 2009)

*throws plastic tomatoes and does the comedy wah-wah-wah-waaaaaaaaahhhhhhh trombone sound effect*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2009)

Crispy said:


> reaches through door with shepherd's crook, yanks aj off the stage


 



Did you see my zoom test videos?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 12, 2009)

Another fire at Plan B?


----------



## evilkitty (Jun 12, 2009)

Surely the insurance would only pay out once...

kitty


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Another fire at Plan B?



??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2009)

Kanda said:


> ??




I think old age is getting to her


----------



## Missez (Jun 12, 2009)

Saw this and thought of pboi


----------



## pboi (Jun 13, 2009)

eh!! it wasnt me who hated the traevl mugs!!   I could do with that jack on the train into the city tho


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 13, 2009)

Kanda said:


> ??



It said so in the London Paper.


----------



## Missez (Jun 13, 2009)

pboi said:


> eh!! it wasnt me who hated the traevl mugs!!   I could do with that jack on the train into the city tho



I know. I remember you saying you liked the travel mugs.


----------



## pboi (Jun 13, 2009)

I dont have one!! I said people that sneered at people who had them were twats. They save money on buying cawfee, whos the nobber now !


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 13, 2009)

*and* they do them in the pound shop


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> *and* they do them in the pound shop




I paid about £8 for one 6 or 7 years ago


----------



## teuchter (Jun 13, 2009)

Minnie has a commuter mug?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 13, 2009)

Should we shun her?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 13, 2009)

only if you shun me as well 

i have one and i don't even commute anywhere


----------



## teuchter (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh my goodness. It gets worse and worse.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Minnie has a commuter mug?





quimcunx said:


> Should we shun her?




Yes, but I had it years before they became popular and it was only because our kitchen was in the basement so it was a pain in the arse to have to go up to the 4th floor when you got into work, to go down to the basement and then back up.

Oh, and all the shops near Buckingham Palace were expensive.

I got rid of it years ago though so there


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 13, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Oh my goodness. It gets worse and worse.



You and me against the world, kiddo.  

Seems no one can be trusted.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 13, 2009)

mine's for when i'm sat on the balcony.
or feeding the ferals 

would you prefer me to use my thermos?


----------



## pboi (Jun 13, 2009)

anything going on tonight in Brix? Hitting The Florence this arvo then on it


----------



## teuchter (Jun 13, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> would you prefer me to use my thermos?



Yes, a thermos is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 13, 2009)

I have not one but two commuter mugs.  This is so I can commute safely from the staff room to my classroom whilst carrying hot drinks without being bowled out of the way by a hoarde of stampeding year 9s - causing a "major" burn incident.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2009)

This is by far the worst christian band to have ever played the kfc pavement. bass player is playing apparently random notes _around_ the beat. there are three vocalists who seem to be singing three different songs. and an electric piano that appears to have only one setting - LOUD AND PLINKY. fuck off you fucking tone deaf religious cunts I hope you die screaming.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2009)

And now I'm being told, louder than I've ever been told, that my sinning soul will die and my wicked ways will be burned. hellejuha. god is love.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh.   

I thought you were going to say they've all died screaming.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 13, 2009)

Crispy said:


> And now I'm being told, louder than I've ever been told, that my sinning soul will die and my wicked ways will be burned. hellejuha. god is love.



I'm on the top deck of a bus in a traffic jam on the high street, probably metres away from your flat, enjoying their performance too.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 13, 2009)

Are you on your way to get my birthday present?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Are you on your way to get my birthday present?



Your present will be my presence.


----------



## honto (Jun 13, 2009)

Crispy said:


> This is by far the worst christian band to have ever played the kfc pavement. bass player is playing apparently random notes _around_ the beat. there are three vocalists who seem to be singing three different songs. and an electric piano that appears to have only one setting - LOUD AND PLINKY. fuck off you fucking tone deaf religious cunts I hope you die screaming.




This description has almost inspired me to actually go and see them for myself.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 13, 2009)

they were *terrible*
i had to wait twenty minutes for my bus in front of them 

the woman was annoyingly loud about how she SMOKED CIGARETTES before god found her..


----------



## Jonti (Jun 13, 2009)

.. something better to smoke?

Praise the Lord and


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 13, 2009)

ooh.. spotted in Brazas this evening.. Jacqueline Bisset!!


----------



## Pip (Jun 14, 2009)

There were a lot of really fit teenage boys in Brix earlier


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

spent 7 hours in the florence. my tab wasnt pretty.  fcking love that place, ignoring all the carts showing off their babys/new puppies


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> spent 7 hours in the florence. my tab wasnt pretty.  fcking love that place, ignoring all the carts showing off their babys/new puppies



The gentry has landed


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2009)

I have to say - The Florence is my least favourite pub pretty much ever... even my Mum won't go in there...   It's such a rip-off!


----------



## newbie (Jun 14, 2009)

Crispy said:


> This is by far the worst christian band to have ever played the kfc pavement. bass player is playing apparently random notes _around_ the beat. there are three vocalists who seem to be singing three different songs. and an electric piano that appears to have only one setting - LOUD AND PLINKY. fuck off you fucking tone deaf religious cunts I hope you die screaming.



that's a very churlish attitude.  Many of the drun^H^H^H passers-by were enjoying them and the oh so welcome missionaries from Salt Lake City were seen to be dancing.  Well, shuffling nervously from side to side in a bemused fashion, anyway.  They did seem to clear the dealers though, I didn't get offered skunk once.  Poor souls, they probably had to go all the way to Camberwell to get away from the dreadful din.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I have to say - The Florence is my least favourite pub pretty much ever... even my Mum won't go in there...   It's such a rip-off!



It's just a front for smug dealers


----------



## ajdown (Jun 14, 2009)

The mormons are back?  Sweet.  I'd love to see a 3 way smackdown on KFC corner with the Christian Rappers, the Mormons, and Scientology.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2009)

ajdown said:


> The mormons are back?  Sweet.  I'd love to see a 3 way smackdown on KFC corner with the Christian Rappers, the Mormons, and Scientology.



Christian rappers = C'Rappers


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 14, 2009)

What do you mean the Mormons are back? They never went away. You clearly don't live on a Housing Estate, which is where they concentrate on. Trust me, I speak from nearly 30 years of observation of Mormon activity in Brixton.


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The gentry has landed



was only two of us!


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I have to say - The Florence is my least favourite pub pretty much ever... even my Mum won't go in there...   It's such a rip-off!



it beats the prince regent by x1000000000


----------



## Missez (Jun 14, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I have to say - The Florence is my least favourite pub pretty much ever... even my Mum won't go in there...   It's such a rip-off!



Where is it? I've not heard of it.


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

on the way to herne hill on the same road as prince regent. its cheaper than the prince for sheezy


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2009)

Missez said:


> Where is it? I've not heard of it.



It was the big irish boozer down by Herne Hill station, facing the park...Was it called Ganley's before, and Brockwell Park tavern before that???

Anyway...it's a proper smug den...here's some online comments about it..

This establishment is a snapshot of everything that is wrong with the great British pub. It thinks it's a restaurant, but the food is anything but quality-wise, but worst of all...it's like a creche. Attracting the ugliest elements of yummy mummy, ball-less menified middleclassville, you honestly can't move in the garden without encountering a £400 pushchair or grown men playing peek-a-boo. Add to this the fact that the staff are as haughty as they are useless, and also that this sort of pub is becoming the norm, and you can see why most people choose to stop at home for a beer. Vile.

I came in to the Florence last Thursday, lovely venue which looked as good as on the website. However my boyfriend and I were very disappointed with the welcome we received from the bar staff. As we have just moved to the area, we were looking to find our local but the offish attitude from the bar has just meant that we will probably look elsewhere, which is such a shame. 
Report this for removal  

The Beaver beer was tasty but inside it was like a noisy cafeteria. Are there no proper pubs around Herne Hill ?


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

I had great service all day and the food was great imo.  Totally right about the crowd though!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> I had great service all day and the food was great imo.  Totally right about the crowd though!



It's a wankhole!


----------



## Missez (Jun 14, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's a wankhole!



It does sound like it tbh.

@pboi. Are you old enough to drink?


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

try the food then you can judge fuckface!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> try the food then you can judge fuckface!



The food is terrible.  My mum had fish and chips - they had clearly fried the fish some time ago and then microwaved it - soggy batter.  The burger costs some ridiculous amount nearing £7 and you have to pay extra if you want chips with it - and it's tiny.  The chips are nice, but bloody hell - it's so pricey!  Last time I went you couldn't buy a packet of crisps - you had to buy a bloody barrel of the things which cost more than £2 iirc!


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

i sat next to the kitchen and observed them freshly batter the fish. im sorry you got unlucky/believe that. the chips are freshly cut and sit in a bowl waiting to be fried 

the blue cheese mayo made my day 

anyway I dont give a fuck its nt my bar, no reason to poo poo it though, its clearly popular for a reason. 7£ for a burger is fine. go to maccys/weatherspoons if its a problem for you


----------



## brix (Jun 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> i sat next to the kitchen and observed them freshly batter the fish. im sorry you got unlucky/believe that. the chips are freshly cut and sit in a bowl waiting to be fried
> 
> the blue cheese mayo made my day
> 
> anyway I dont give a fuck its nt my bar, no reason to poo poo it though, its clearly popular for a reason. 7£ for a burger is fine. go to maccys/weatherspoons if its a problem for you



They might have battered it while you were there.  Doesn't mean they didn't microwave it later.

Why are you getting so upset at people criticising the Florence?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 14, 2009)

They used to do a really good Sunday Roast when it was the Brockwell Park Tavern.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2009)

The comments on Beer in the Evening are interesting - very much show the polarised views on the place - those firmly in Pboi's camp and those very much echoing my sentiments..

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/comments.shtml/18708/

..and I do actually quite like a nice "gastropub", I'm not automatically closed minded about such places - it's just that I don't like The Florence.


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

what do you think of the Prince Regent?

ive had the fish/the burger/fish pie/pork belly/steak in there and all were above average imo, certainly trumping the regent.


next on my ATTARK list is mango landin


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> what do you think of the Prince Regent?



I quite like it (and I know a lot of people here don't).  It's much more varied clientele-wise, unlike The Florence they haven't _completely_ alienated the previous customer base from when it was done up.  The food is better priced/presented/cooked.  Big bonus for me is it's opposite the Lido tbh and has Aspalls on tap.  It has its ups and downs though but overall I like it.

The trouble with Herne Hill is that pretty much all the pubs went from being bog-standard boozers to "gastro pubs" within a very short space of time.  It's a shame that there isn't more variety tbh...


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

whats the continental like? ( is it called that)?

Half Moon is still pretty cool


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> whats the continental like? ( is it called that)?
> 
> Half Moon is still pretty cool



The Commercial - is very handy for meeting people off the train.  I haven't tried their new menu but it's quite standard pub food.  Not amazing and service can be sketchy, but if you're there on a good night it can be nice and not too pricey.  They had a fun (and much less serious than in the Regent pub quiz going there for a while - I guess they still do?).  It has a way more varied clientele - I think probably because of the commuter/traveller traffic.  There's also a greater age range in there.  It can be noisy if the sport is on.   I have had a few really bad experiences (like waiting an hour for my dinner to be cooked - it was a salad!!! ).  I haven't been in about a year actually - but I seem to remember they had some nice ciders in there.  (can you see a theme?  )

All of this is IMO of course - there's much heated debate on this forum about HH pubs... !


----------



## Missez (Jun 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> try the food then you can judge fuckface!



Jeeez. I only asked.


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

you can never have too many pubs, i guess theres that!


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> next on my ATTARK list is mango landin



ATTARK?   I had some very good salmon with roast pepper mash there yesterday. 

I like the Prince Regent but the only thing I've eaten there is sausage and mash and it was no better than and not as good some I've had cheaper.  there certainly wasn't anything to justify the price so I balked at trying anything else more expensive in case I'm similarly disappointed.


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

its like attack but geekier.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 14, 2009)

What's attack.


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strike_(attack)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strike_(attack)



Your *) *has slipped from your url... giving this result..

"
Strike (attack

Wikipedia does not have an article with this exact name. Please search for Strike (attack in Wikipedia to check for alternative titles or spellings.

Start the Strike (attack article or add a request for it. 
Search for "Strike (attack" in existing articles. 
Look for pages within Wikipedia that link to this title."


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

attark!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> They used to do a really good Sunday Roast when it was the Brockwell Park Tavern.



The Brockwell Park Tavern did a fantastic roast for a fiver, and so vast was it that I often couldn't finish it all. A proper meal, for a decent price, in a proper old pub...which, admittedly, wasn't in the best shape, yet still managed to draw a crowd, serve a decent pint and make good food without pandering to the whims of Herne Hill Village set.

The Florence atracts self-satisfied smug-a-lugs. Half of them sit around with their kids, brimming with that self-contratulatory air of 'look at me, I've pro-created and isn't my baby just the best' while chomping on a trendy burger and a side order of chunky chips, while the other half, the young professionals, all hair gel, sarcasm and credit card debt, get pissed on medium range wines, noses half cocked at the range rover pushchair brigade, and praying that Monday morning and their dull fucking city boy jobs never appear at the end of their hangover....(but mummy loves them.)

My son (12) and I went in one weekday for lunch, sat at one of their 'booths' - some wanky little fuckweed approached us and told us that children were not allowed to sit in view of the bar because of the law...not only was this bollocks, which I told him, he then went on to say that the manager did not want children to sit in view of the bar....obviously I told him to shove his menu up his arse and then the manager's arse should he so wish to.

Now, in my view, if your gonna invite parents into the place with their kids then segregation is not best way to attract their money - but clearly the Herne Hill Village (of is it lower Dulwich) brigade are quite happy to be shoved in the back with their offspring. but, in my view, if you let kids in, then you let kids in, don't push 'em aside or out of the way, while taking the money out of their parents hands.

The other times I've been in there, the prices for food and drink are just plain silly. £7 for a burger on it's own is ridiculous. I've been out today and had a Chicken Breast, with bacon and cheese, with chips, for £6.95, freshly prepared and cooked....£7 without anything on the side is a fucking rip off.

Anyway...if Pboi and his ilk go there, then they're out of my way..so for that reason alone the Florence at least serves a purpose.


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

I have no hair, no debt and dont drink wine!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 14, 2009)

vbulletin does that to any url ending in ) - you have to fix it manually every time


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> I have no hair, no debt and dont drink wine!



You've got hair!

And you wear jeans with a blazer!


----------



## rennie (Jun 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> anyway I dont give a fuck its nt my bar, no reason to poo poo it though, its clearly popular for a reason. 7£ for a burger is fine. go to maccys/weatherspoons if its a problem for you



does it have to be either £1.5 or £7? Is there no middle ground?


----------



## evilkitty (Jun 14, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> The Commercial - is very handy for meeting people off the train.  I haven't tried their new menu but it's quite standard pub food.



I had the worst sunday roast I'd had in a long time at the Commercial a couple of weeks ago.  The chicken was OK, but all the veg that came with it were soggy and tasteless.  The roast potatoes were burnt on the outside and cold in the middle....everything was obviously reheated in the microwave.  The icing on the cake though was the nut roast my other half had...never before or since have either of us seen a nut roast made with peanuts...

Vile.  Avoid like the plague.

kitty


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

well, its a number 2 ontop!! and no, i have never worn jeans with a blazer!! i was however wearing camo shorts yesterday. no flippy floppys tho


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> well, its a number 2 ontop!! and no, i have never worn jeans with a blazer!! i was however wearing camo shorts yesterday. no flippy floppys tho



There's a pic of you on the 'post you ugly mug thread' and it looks like jeans and a blazer/suit jacket to me?

And it looks like more than a number 2 on top, or is a number 2 just what you think of the style?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2009)

evilkitty said:


> I had the worst sunday roast I'd had in a long time at the Commercial a couple of weeks ago.  The chicken was OK, but all the veg that came with it were soggy and tasteless.  The roast potatoes were burnt on the outside and cold in the middle....everything was obviously reheated in the microwave.  The icing on the cake though was the nut roast my other half had...never before or since have either of us seen a nut roast made with peanuts...
> 
> Vile.  Avoid like the plague.
> 
> kitty



The Commercial is very hit and miss on the food front.

Had some good steaks and some very mediocre steaks.

Chips have been good of late.

Clientele infinitly better than the Florence.


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

had my haircut yesterday 

and yeh..forgot about that. It was only once and it was Pangea for some post Soap awards party for carts. big mistake


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> had my haircut yesterday
> 
> and yeh..forgot about that. It was only once and it was Pangea for some post Soap awards party for carts. big mistake



Never an excuse for jeans and blazer...once worn there's no return.

You are the man at C & A


----------



## pboi (Jun 14, 2009)

I accept that


----------



## Winot (Jun 14, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Brockwell Park Tavern did a fantastic roast for a fiver, and so vast was it that I often couldn't finish it all. A proper meal, for a decent price, in a proper old pub...which, admittedly, wasn't in the best shape, yet still managed to draw a crowd, serve a decent pint and make good food without pandering to the whims of Herne Hill Village set.
> 
> The Florence atracts self-satisfied smug-a-lugs. Half of them sit around with their kids, brimming with that self-contratulatory air of 'look at me, I've pro-created and isn't my baby just the best' while chomping on a trendy burger and a side order of chunky chips, while the other half, the young professionals, all hair gel, sarcasm and credit card debt, get pissed on medium range wines, noses half cocked at the range rover pushchair brigade, and praying that Monday morning and their dull fucking city boy jobs never appear at the end of their hangover....(but mummy loves them.)
> 
> ...



Nanker Phelge - why are you so full of hate?


----------



## Missez (Jun 14, 2009)

Winot said:


> Nanker Phelge - why are you so full of hate?



Not liking a pub can do that to a man


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2009)

Winot said:


> Nanker Phelge - why are you so full of hate?



Not aware that I was, but thanks for letting me know.

I'll seek therapy immediately.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 14, 2009)

Winot said:


> Nanker Phelge - why are you so full of hate?



When decent boozers become yuppie playgrounds it hardly puts a smile on your face


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2009)

Kicked off big time outside the Brixton 'Sports' and Social Club on Coldharbour/Moorlands Rd. Police with machine guns spotted! Seems to have calmed down a bit. Don't know what was going down.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 15, 2009)

There was a shooting outside of there a few months back wasn't there?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 15, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> When decent boozers become yuppie playgrounds it hardly puts a smile on your face



It's the way in which these re-branded pubs exclude the pre-existing community that bothers me more. There are shit pubs aplenty, but when a whole area closes it's local pubs down and has them replaced by gastro-trendy bars, then whole groups of people are driven away by the prices these places charge.

Pboi's comments, which I believe are not uncommon, suggest that if you're not prepared to pay £7 for a burger then you're automatically 'downgraded' to McDonalds or Wetherspoons status. Is that fair?

Herne Hills a nice little area, and still with character. I'm looking to buy there myself within the next few months, but I wouldn't want to see all it's character, and it's characters, cast aside for an overpriced lamb and coriander burger.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> There was a shooting outside of there a few months back wasn't there?


Guy got stabbed in the neck and died. It's not the most welcoming of places if your face doesn't fit.


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

maybe the argument is if these new places are successful then the community has changed and so the amenities reflecting it? im sure some old school boozers still exist.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 15, 2009)

editor said:


> Guy got stabbed in the neck and died. It's not the most welcoming of places if your face doesn't fit.



I've come past on a bus late at night, and I would certainly agree with your analysis of the place - and that's from the safety of a passing bus, let alone trying to go inside.


----------



## ashie259 (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone else kept up all night on Friday by a party on Leander Road? As if the music itself wasn't bad enough, they had an MC shouting over the top of it. We went and slept on the floor in our front room to avoid it, but my neighbours say it went on until 6am. 

We got the Lambeth Noise Squad out in the end - they came round and had a listen at 2.30. Annoyingly, as always happens, the music was the softest, or least loud it had been all night, and the MC was clearly away from the mic on a piss break.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 15, 2009)

Are they having a party every week then?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> maybe the argument is if these new places are successful then the community has changed and so the amenities reflecting it? im sure some old school boozers still exist.



It's not about old school/new school. Communities will alter, but they don't just change overnight. The fact is that we live in an area that has £1/2 million+ dwellings alongside housing estates, therefore the community is mixed. If local businesses exclude those in the lower income brackets, then they actively partake in the segregation of the community. Now this may suit you and the clientele of the Florence, but it does little for those left behind and creates a culture of resentment and anger amongst them. This manifests itself in ways that are harmful to the community.

Some of us plan to live in this area for a long time to come and I would like to see a community that is healthy, thriving and diverse, and I'm not sure that places like the Florence & Prince Regent actually do anything to support that?

I'm not sure that I do yet either....but that's another story.


----------



## ashie259 (Jun 15, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Are they having a party every week then?


Yes, pretty much. Sometimes it's all day, sometimes it's all night.

I know what you're saying, but even if this were just a one-off, it was way, way louder than could ever be acceptable.


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

you make a good point, but you speak as if all local businesses are excluding, which they are not in anyway


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> Yes, pretty much. Sometimes it's all day, sometimes it's all night.
> 
> I know what you're saying, but even if this were just a one-off, it was way, way louder than could ever be acceptable.


 

hm, I wonder how many Urbanites live in Leander Road?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's not about old school/new school. Communities will alter, but they don't just change overnight. The fact is that we live in an area that has £1/2 million+ dwellings alongside housing estates, therefore the community is mixed. If local businesses exclude those in the lower income brackets, then they actively partake in the segregation of the community. Now this may suit you and the clientele of the Florence, but it does little for those left behind and creates a culture of resentment and anger amongst them. This manifests itself in ways that are harmful to the community.
> 
> Some of us plan to live in this area for a long time to come and I would like to see a community that is healthy, thriving and diverse, and I'm not sure that places like the Florence & Prince Regent actually do anything to support that?
> 
> I'm not sure that I do yet either....but that's another story.


 

I wonder how many pensioners go in The Florence?


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

three old dears sat next to me on saturday night, not sure how indicative that is though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> three old dears sat next to me on saturday night, not sure how indicative that is though.


 

How old do you call old?  

Were they rich old dears or poor old dears?


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

struggling to walk old  one of them was on half pints of guiness and the other G and Ts. The other didnt want to drink cos she hadnt had her pills!!  They got all flustered when my friend had trouble with her contact lense. old dears


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> struggling to walk old  one of them was on half pints of guiness and the other G and Ts. The other didnt want to drink cos she hadnt had her pills!! They got all flustered when my friend had trouble with her contact lense. old dears


 

Maybe it was their weekly outing?


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

dunno, it was 9/10 on sat night


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> you make a good point, but you speak as if all local businesses are excluding, which they are not in anyway



No, what I am saying is that these businesses target an income bracket that is not inclusive of everyone in the area, and I don't feel that this is good for the area.

Herne Hill felt a lot more balanced before The Commercial, The Brockwell Park Tavern and the Prince Regent became more 'upmarket'.


----------



## rennie (Jun 15, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Herne Hill felt a lot more balanced before The Commercial, The Brockwell Park Tavern and the Prince Regent became more 'upmarket'.



true.


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

I think its within the buiness's rights to target whoever they want.  You cant appeal to everyone, you could say its good for the area in that it caters for a more representative demographic


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> dunno, it was 9/10 on sat night


 

Do you see them often there?


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

those particular old people?  I have never seen them there, but then ive probably been to the florence ...12 times?  and not always Sat night


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> those particular old people? I have never seen them there, but then ive probably been to the florence ...12 times? and not always Sat night


 

Yes, I'm wondering if there's old people who use it as their regular?


----------



## rennie (Jun 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> I think its within the buiness's rights to target whoever they want.  You cant appeal to everyone, you could say its good for the area in that it caters for a more representative demographic



Of course it's their right to do as they please but it would be nice to have a middle ground between the £1.5 quid and £7 quid burger. Not much to ask, is it? Either end of the scale is wrong, imho.


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

in this example the half moon/continental(whatever its called)/hootenanny fill that middle ground I guess. and I only know the pubs on the main roads, let alone backstreets.  Not to mention all the cafes/restaurants.  There is clearly something for everyone 

moving to Brix, I seem to remember the food in the Prince Albert not being that special or cheap.


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, I'm wondering if there's old people who use it as their regular?



id imagine its pretty chilled in the day and out back its nice and light. i can see some grannys rocking a tean and biscuits session while discussing Corrie.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 15, 2009)

pboi said:
			
		

> moving to Brix, I seem to remember the food in the Prince Albert not being that special or cheap.



yup, they've brought in a burger menu with about six quid as a starter price.. 
sandwiches and jackets are still *relatively* reasonable, as are the pizzas.

i like their tuna sarnies 
and their chips (one twenty five for a bowlful of chip joy. with cheese on. microwaved, but i don't care.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> in this example the half moon/continental(whatever its called)/hootenanny fill that middle ground I guess. and I only know the pubs on the main roads, let alone backstreets. Not to mention all the cafes/restaurants. There is clearly something for everyone


 


That's quite a distance for old people to travel though isn't it


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

?

what is quite a distance?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 15, 2009)

HH to the hootenanny, i'd guess.


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

I wasnt alluding to old people going to the Hootenanny, youve mixed up the convos! regardless, that x roads has Brazas house of awesome and a few cafes 

buses run quite regular


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 15, 2009)

they do.
rather spend my money in a decent and affordable local place, than have to shell out bus fares to get to one out of my neighbourhood.
(that's with mixing up the convo's though. not really sure that the hootenanny's every OAP's dream... )

and yep, there's a fair few decent places round that area


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

they dont have to shell out. next.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 15, 2009)

The thing about the Prince Regent is that when it changed it lost 95% of its regulars. I am one of the 5% that stayed and I really like it now, especially as the people that run it have always gone the extra mile for us regulars. It, like Ganleys was previously a fairly shit place, crap beer, no food, rampant drug taking (when I first moved to the area, I thought it was a gay pub for the amount of time, blokes stayed in the bogs)! What it did have was good mix of people but I would argue that neither the Regent or Ganleys accurately reflected the community as it was pretty rough, almost all white (or in Ganleys case Irish) so now, its a bit more inclusive. Herne Hill has always been a bit upmarket, most residents tended to ignore these pubs previously, hence the huge increase in attendence, gastropubs, delis etc in the area. Personally, I don't like the Florence as its a step too far for me, groups of well you know the type, slummy mummys and kids are not for me. The Regent has a policy of no kids after 7pm which I think is right. The Half Moon and the Hoot still cater for people who find the Regent Or the Florence uncomfortable and for me the Effra is also fantastic


----------



## Kanda (Jun 15, 2009)

So, women with children that aren't chained at home and may want to meet up with some friends for a drink are now despised?? 

Where would you prefer they went?

Excellent


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 15, 2009)

Kanda said:


> So, women with children that aren't chained at home and may want to meet up with some friends for a drink are now despised??
> 
> Where would you prefer they went?
> 
> Excellent



I'm offended that you assume it is women who will be taking the children with them to the pub, and not the fathers... 


Being a feminist man is trickier than it looks.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 15, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I'm offended that you assume it is women who will be taking the children with them to the pub, and not the fathers...
> 
> 
> Being a feminist man is trickier than it looks.


 
I'm just going by what I am reading here.   The term yummy mummys etc.


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

Kanda said:


> So, women with children that aren't chained at home and may want to meet up with some friends for a drink are now despised??
> 
> Where would you prefer they went?
> 
> Excellent



the sort who bring their kids to show them off have been mentioned more imo. the florence is RIDICULOUS for this. I just laugh at them all.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> the sort who bring their kids to show them off have been mentioned more imo. the florence is RIDICULOUS for this. I just laugh at them all.


 
To show off to who?? 

Should they be restricted to their own homes when meeting friends?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> ?
> 
> what is quite a distance?


 

I'm talking about how there aren't loads of pubs anymore for people to have a big choice.  What little choice elderly people have nowadays, although the price might be ok for them, the distance might be too far or they don't feel comfortable walking the distance home in the dark, unlike when they had a lot more choice because there were a lot more pubs and barely any of them were trendy types of pub


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

i think you are talking out of your arse  pubs+cafes+restaurants..well theres loads. I am sure in the weekdays the trendy pubs are doable for the golden oldies


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> i think you are talking out of your arse  pubs+cafes+restaurants..well theres loads. I am sure in the weekdays the trendy pubs are doable for the golden oldies


 

yeah, but how many of them are open in the daytime?


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

im gonna pick 8 out of 10 from the ether and say that many


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 15, 2009)

Ah the minefield that is U75. Without upsetting any stay at home dads too, the point I'm trying to make is that pubs are for adults, I don't mind if some pubs want to attract the pushchair fraternity, I just don't want to drink there. As for places open in the daytime, I think its been a case of supply and demand, hence cafe prov has more space and is open all day but Pullens is closed in the day.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm not even a parent. Just think it's a bit harsh dictating where people can or can't go and then labeling them in a not too nice manner because they're in a pub meeting friends when where else are they supposed to go? Or should they be at home preparing dinner/washing/ironing etc 

Times have moved on fella


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

theres a difference between a parent out meeting with friends with the bab, and a yummy mummy fresh from yoga in her gear, carting around the bab in a porsche pram, baby bans, a puppy, and the smugness of 'look at me , im a cart who had a baby' reeking from their every pore.    then they all go to the same place and compete with each other!


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 15, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I'm not even a parent. Just think it's a bit harsh dictating where people can or can't go and then labeling them in a not too nice manner because they're in a pub meeting friends when where else are they supposed to go? Or should they be at home preparing dinner/washing/ironing etc
> 
> Times have moved on fella



Talk about putting 2+2 = 5, I'm not that at all, you're just picking on one part of the fact that I don't like the florence or the pushchair brigade (in pubs I must add) and assuming all sorts of bollocks.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 15, 2009)

what gets me about the pushchair brigade is that I suspect they comprise all the people who in their early twenties wouldn't have gone near anyone else's children or got up on the tube for parents/children or thought other peoples children were anything to do with them

then they have offspring and then seem to presume the world should move over for thier offspring

ok, so all parents might think this a bit

I'm all for children being present in everyday social life

I wish this country included parents and children and people who don't have children in activities rather than corralling them in theme parks and special gyms with bouncy balls in them and such like


----------



## Spark (Jun 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> theres a difference between a parent out meeting with friends with the bab, and a yummy mummy fresh from yoga in her gear, carting around the bab in a porsche pram, baby bans, a puppy, and the smugness of 'look at me , im a cart who had a baby' reeking from their every pore.    then they all go to the same place and compete with each other!



Isn't the second just a sub-division of the first?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 15, 2009)

Fellow Brixtonites, I am so sorry.

I bought a lawnmower this evening.

*peers out of window again*

It's still in the box.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm talking about how there aren't loads of pubs anymore for people to have a big choice.


In Victorian times there was one pub for every seventy dwellings.....mainly because the water wasn't safe, but also because the poor were more feckless then, of course. Thank God those days are over with people like pboi moving into the area.


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

I love this persona ive apparently built. peasant


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm actually Russian arististocracy* downwardly mobile, serf


*drinking vodka with lemon tea from my samovar


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Thank God those days are over with people like pboi moving into the area.


----------



## Bob (Jun 16, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> what gets me about the pushchair brigade is that I suspect they comprise all the people who in their early twenties wouldn't have gone near anyone else's children or got up on the tube for parents/children or thought other peoples children were anything to do with them
> 
> then they have offspring and then seem to presume the world should move over for thier offspring
> 
> ...



I fess up that this is the transtion I'm going through. 

However I think that the really weird thing is how age segregated the UK is generally - pensioners are barely seen a lot of the time, and people with kids often voluntarily opt out of a lot of activities that kids would be brought to in other countries (e.g. parties).


----------



## clandestino (Jun 16, 2009)

I haven't been to the Florence so have no idea how overbearingly smug the clientele may or may not be, but the surliness of the staff sounds like the thing that would put me off the most I think. Also something like that tends to set the tone for a pub. 

I think the Prince Regent have it just about right. The staff are always very friendly IME, and the clientele is a good mixture of families and adults without children. I haven't seen any evidence of the 'pushchair brigade' showing off to their peers in there at all but I have seen families enjoying Saturday lunch who don't treat the pub as if its a creche. 

I think if you're the kind of person that thinks pubs should be for adults only, then you're going to find the presence of children, even if they're just quietly sitting at a table tucking into their lunch - or being walked around the pub by their parents afterwards - annoying. But then it seems to be that this notion of a pub being an adult-only zone, preferably with football being screened 24/7, is a particularly modern one. In them olden days, weren't pubs places for the entire family?


----------



## pboi (Jun 16, 2009)

I have found the Regent staff friendly (apart from the owner/hobo), but also the Florence staff friendly aswell.  They kept on bringing drinks to the table even when busy. Respect


----------



## teuchter (Jun 16, 2009)

The air ambulance helicopter is sat in Brockwell park, engines off and crew sitting in the sun.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 16, 2009)

pboi said:


> I love this persona ive apparently built. peasant



No apparently about it...

We all think you're a young tory snob


----------



## pboi (Jun 16, 2009)

tory!! snob!! bless you all. im neither, youd laugh if you saw where ive come from


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 16, 2009)

pboi said:


> tory!! snob!! bless you all. im neither, youd laugh if you saw where ive come from



Tell me all about your days down pit?


----------



## pboi (Jun 16, 2009)

more an estate in ye old midlands. then a scholarship for secondary school. the rest as they say, is fucking awesome.

got i hate the torys!!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 16, 2009)

pboi said:


> more a *country estate in ye old midlands*. then *a scholarship at Eton*. the rest as they say, is fucking *THATCHERISM*.
> 
> got i *LOVE* the torys!!!


----------



## pboi (Jun 16, 2009)

wait, do you think im posting here from big brother ^^


----------



## Missez (Jun 16, 2009)

teuchter said:


> The air ambulance helicopter is sat in Brockwell park, engines off and crew sitting in the sun.



Yeah. It looked like there was an incident earlier this morning on Tulse Hill near the entrance to the park. Lots of police and ambulance and the helicopter arrived around that time.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 16, 2009)

Missez said:


> Yeah. It looked like there was an incident earlier this morning on Tulse Hill near the entrance to the park. Lots of police and ambulance and the helicopter arrived around that time.



I guess the air ambulance wasn't needed in the end then. Perhaps they just sit where they are until their next callout, instead of going back to base and waiting there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I guess the air ambulance wasn't needed in the end then. Perhaps they just sit where they are until their next callout, instead of going back to base and waiting there.


 

Saves on fuel and they get to sit in the sun


----------



## King of Prussia (Jun 16, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Fellow Brixtonites, I am so sorry.
> 
> I bought a lawnmower this evening.
> 
> ...



Do you have a lawn?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, it hasn't been stolen yet.  It's new though, I don't think the front garden had been touched since 1967, and over the early may Bank Holiday weekend I completely cleared it all, laid down some turf and planted a few bushes, and it's actually looking like a garden where I might even be able to sit out and enjoy a warm summer evening.

It's just the grass is a bit straggly now and needs a trim - and obviously will do regularly from now on - hence buying a lawnmower now.  It's only a very small lawn, hence buying a cheap lawnmower at Argos, but it should be fine for the job.


----------



## Winot (Jun 16, 2009)

Keep us updated, AJ.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 16, 2009)

I know it's not the usual "grass growing" that goes on in Brixton


----------



## nick h. (Jun 16, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I guess the air ambulance wasn't needed in the end then. Perhaps they just sit where they are until their next callout, instead of going back to base and waiting there.



I asked the pilots what they were up to. They said they were waiting to hear from the paramedics whether there was a patient from the road accident coming on board. Then the medics came back without a patient and they all buzzed off in an easterly direction.  

Amazingly quiet helicopter - if only the police ones were like that.  And a bit Tardis-like too. It looks really tiny, but it carries two pilots, three medics, sackloads of gubbins and presumably has room for a stretcher.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Well today has been wierd - like everyone's gone a bit nuts... had an odd day with lots of incidents - capped off by just now leaving the Tesco Express where a young lad narrowly missed being stabbed by 3 (I think) others... they all ran off leaving the knife on the garage forecourt.


----------



## rennie (Jun 16, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Well today has been wierd - like everyone's gone a bit nuts... had an odd day with lots of incidents - capped off by just now leaving the Tesco Express where a young lad narrowly missed being stabbed by 3 (I think) others... they all ran off leaving the knife on the garage forecourt.



awful.


----------



## Pip (Jun 16, 2009)

Shit 
Everyone in the big Tescos seemed to be fighting too.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 16, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Well today has been wierd - like everyone's gone a bit nuts... had an odd day with lots of incidents - capped off by just now leaving the Tesco Express where a young lad narrowly missed being stabbed by 3 (I think) others... they all ran off leaving the knife on the garage forecourt.



the one on tulse hill?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 16, 2009)

ianw said:


> the one on tulse hill?



Yep - I've seen quite a lot in there - the last big one involved some women trying to smash bottles of wine over the head of some man (they just got them out of the chilled cabinet).  That really was scary 'cos I was right in the queue in front of them when they started to swing the bottles about and we all had to duck.  The tesco staff shuttered up the front so none of us could get out, retreated to behind their locked office door and left us to it!  

I do always feel really sorry for staff in there - they put up with so much shit!


----------



## clandestino (Jun 16, 2009)

I was in there twice yesterday with the boys. Didn't see any trouble, thankfully.


----------



## pboi (Jun 16, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Well today has been wierd - like everyone's gone a bit nuts... had an odd day with lots of incidents - capped off by just now leaving the Tesco Express where a young lad narrowly missed being stabbed by 3 (I think) others... they all ran off leaving the knife on the garage forecourt.



animals   saw a pack of them jumping on a few lads between the estate and tulse hill (rd) the other day. the only dodgy thing ive seen since being here


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 17, 2009)

jesus  the   one  by me seems  tame in comparison


----------



## ashie259 (Jun 17, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> The tesco staff shuttered up the front so none of us could get out, retreated to behind their locked office door and left us to it!


God - that must have been pretty scary. I wonder what would happen if an innocent bystander in a situation like that got hurt. Surely they should give you a chance to get out of the way?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 17, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> God - that must have been pretty scary. I wonder what would happen if an innocent bystander in a situation like that got hurt. Surely they should give you a chance to get out of the way?



It was like Assault on Precinct 13.

The Notorious T-Block attack Tesco for sweets and chocolate...


----------



## ajdown (Jun 17, 2009)

Stupid council dumped more plastic things outside my front door again.  I don't need more bins, I've already got a wheelie bin that's big enough for everything.  Who do I ring to get them to come and pick it up?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 17, 2009)

lambeth service centre, apparently - Phone: 020 7926 9000, or email streetcarecallcentre@lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## ajdown (Jun 17, 2009)

Ta.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 17, 2009)

pboi said:


> animals   saw a pack of them jumping on a few lads between the estate and tulse hill (rd) the other day. the only dodgy thing ive seen since being here



I am reliably informed that there's been various ruckuses kicking off between the gangs from Angell Town, Tulse Hill, and Peckham. The plod are currently on fairly high alert in all three areas expecting revenge attacks for some stabbings.

Best thing is to pray for rain, I'm told.


----------



## pboi (Jun 17, 2009)

bleak. totally


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 17, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Well today has been wierd - like everyone's gone a bit nuts... had an odd day with lots of incidents - capped off by just now leaving the Tesco Express where a young lad narrowly missed being stabbed by 3 (I think) others... they all ran off leaving the knife on the garage forecourt.


It's the weather


----------



## Crispy (Jun 17, 2009)

hot humid and windy. even I feela bit riled


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 17, 2009)

I was chatting with some kids at school (who had been in a big fight) and they said that too...  amazing really how it can affect you!!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 17, 2009)

I got into an almost-row at work today because I was feeling cross and sticky.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 17, 2009)

I tutted silently at someone standing on the left of the escalator.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I tutted silently at someone standing on the left of the escalator.




quite right too


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 17, 2009)

i've just been swearing all afternoon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 17, 2009)

I poured a can of chick peas into the blender and whizzed 'em to mush! Grrr!


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 17, 2009)

i might go stamp on things in a bit as well


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 17, 2009)

Stamp on a stamp!


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 17, 2009)

do you know... i actually have some for once!

the sticky postal sort, and the inky sort too.

i think i'll stick to the postal sort.

*gets big boots out and prepares to give royal mail and the queen my wrath*


----------



## Planty (Jun 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I tutted silently at someone standing on the left of the escalator.



Might have been me.  Sorry.  Bit distracted today :-(


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 17, 2009)

Planty said:


> Might have been me.  Sorry.  Bit distracted today :-(



It's the weather


----------



## Planty (Jun 17, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's the weather



Mmm.  Better now with beer in hand.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 18, 2009)

Saw some woman having a go at a woman for having a go at her for having a go at her kid.  her husband put in his penny'orth from a safe distance too. 

outside marks and spencer it was too.  tut.  you'd think people would be better behaved.


----------



## Bob (Jun 18, 2009)

Brixton had virtually no traffic at 10pm last night. It was slightly spooky after months of congestion.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 18, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Saw some woman having a go at a woman for having a go at her for having a go at her kid.  her husband put in his penny'orth from a safe distance too.
> 
> outside marks and spencer it was too.  tut.  you'd think people would be better behaved.



That's not just loutishness, it's Marks and Spencers overpriced pretentious loutishness.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 18, 2009)

I can't imagine _those_ people had been to M&S.  We wouldn't have the likes of them in there, thank you very much. I expect they'd been to the pound shop.


----------



## pboi (Jun 18, 2009)

M&S is awesome!! I would rather pay more than shop at Iceland


----------



## matt m (Jun 18, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Stupid council dumped more plastic things outside my front door again.  I don't need more bins, I've already got a wheelie bin that's big enough for everything.  Who do I ring to get them to come and pick it up?



I 'won' the bin war against my next-door neighbour today. For unfathomable reasons, he leaves his bins outside our flat. Fuck knows why. Gets kind of depressing, being constantly surrounded by [other people's] rubbish. Phoned up Lambeth environmental services, asked em to take em away. They did, in under 24 hours, which was nice. Means next door and us are now sharing just two bins, but that's probably for the better in a green way (not that they recycle anything at all...)


----------



## pboi (Jun 20, 2009)

those sugar peanuts outside woolies are the the shit!! 

<3


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 20, 2009)

i've been wanting to try those for ages - they always smell fantastic when i walk past.


*adds to the tuesday list*


----------



## agricola (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone know anyone involved in this?  Good on the Streathamites!


----------



## nick (Jun 22, 2009)

agricola said:


> Anyone know anyone involved in this?  Good on the Streathamites!



From the BBC link - "It was so unfair - this street as suffered enough and it was the last straw."

To add insult to injury another water pipe went on Plalace road last night - meaning that some places got flooded again


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 22, 2009)

Should have chucked the buggers in the sewage flood.


----------



## matt m (Jun 22, 2009)

"The trouble began in Palace Road, Streatham, which was the scene of a massive sewage flood last week.
Many basement flats were submerged in eight feet of effluent and roadworks have been in place ever since."


I hadn't heard about this. I'm in a basement flat and I'm paranoid about this happening - mainly because the drains on the street are pretty much permanently blocked.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 22, 2009)

Whats going on with the tube station then?
plenty of police, firemen, transport police.. now i'm not complaining, i like a man in uniform and a bit of excitement but what was it all about?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Whats going on with the tube station then?
> plenty of police, firemen, transport police.. now i'm not complaining, i like a man in uniform and a bit of excitement but what was it all about?


 

according to TFL



> Suspended between Victoria and Brixton, with minor delays on the rest of the line due to a person under a at Brixton.
> 
> London Underground ticket are being accepted on local buses and Southeastern services via any reasonable route.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 22, 2009)

person under a train according to minnie.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 22, 2009)

oh dear. thats sad.

is it usual to send two fire engines, van of transport police and packs of police to such an incident. there were loads of coppers and i can't see what use they'd be in the rescue/removal effort


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> oh dear. thats sad.
> 
> is it usual to send two fire engines, van of transport police and packs of police to such an incident. there were loads of coppers and i can't see what use they'd be in the rescue/removal effort


 

Crowd control, taking statements

Fire engines - erm, moving stuff safely, making sure tracks are switched off and nobody gets electrocuted 

I have no idea really


----------



## Spark (Jun 22, 2009)

Air ambulance was around earlier too - maybe for the same thing, at around 2pm


----------



## ashie259 (Jun 23, 2009)

I noticed that the car club car parked in Josephine Avenue had a number of parking tickets on it today. For once, we can’t talk of Lambeth cuntery – the parking permit expired two weeks ago. Whoops!


----------



## ajdown (Jun 24, 2009)

I watered my garden this evening as it was looking a bit dry.  Apologies for the inevitable for those that have gone, or are going, to Glastonbury.


----------



## gabi (Jun 24, 2009)

Myatt's field tennis courts are the best in the land. Fact. Unless you're facin towards the greenery in twilight in which case the odds are stacked against u. The 5 set system equalises this a wee bit however. Just a beautiful place to hit a ball.


----------



## pboi (Jun 24, 2009)

Brockwell Parks are, fact!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2009)

All seems very quiet out there today.


----------



## pboi (Jun 27, 2009)

went to the gym earlier and the park was spoky quiet compared to last time the sun was out...whats that all about?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2009)

pboi said:


> went to the gym earlier and the park was spoky quiet compared to last time the sun was out...whats that all about?



All the middle class people are at Glastonbury.

Are you not going?


----------



## pboi (Jun 27, 2009)

and wimbers I guess.

fuck Glasto, id rather sit in a pub


----------



## Missez (Jun 27, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> All seems very quiet out there today.



I accidentally upset someone at the Tesco this morning when in a moment of exasperation I loudly shouted "what the fuck is that stupid tiny fucking bike doing there??" forgetting that I had my car window wound down.  The owner of the stupid fucking tiny motorbike heard and stormed off into Tesco shouting that he was leaving it there and I could go fuck myself. 

What is a grown man doing riding around on one of those anyway?


----------



## pboi (Jun 27, 2009)

chav mobile. built to ride around the park and annoy people

carts


----------



## brix (Jun 28, 2009)

Missez said:


> I accidentally upset someone at the Tesco this morning when in a moment of exasperation I loudly shouted "what the fuck is that stupid tiny fucking bike doing there??" forgetting that I had my car window wound down.  The owner of the stupid fucking tiny motorbike heard and stormed off into Tesco shouting that he was leaving it there and I could go fuck myself.
> 
> What is a grown man doing riding around on one of those anyway?



I annoyed someone on the bus coming up the hill the other day.  Just as the bus was coming up to the stop the driver accelerated then hit the brakes sharply.  I was thrown forward and an unbidden "Jesus Christ!" left my lips.  A old lady looked very cross and told me very strernly that I shouldn't be taking the lord's name in vain.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 28, 2009)

brix said:


> I annoyed someone on the bus coming up the hill the other day.  Just as the bus was coming up to the stop the driver accelerated then hit the brakes sharply.  I was thrown forward and an unbidden "Jesus Christ!" left my lips.  A old lady looked very cross and told me very strernly that I shouldn't be taking the lord's name in vain.




You bad person.

She probably went to church that evening to pray for your soul


----------



## brix (Jun 28, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You bad person.
> 
> She probably went to church that evening to pray for your soul



I know.

Thank god.

Ooops.


----------



## King of Prussia (Jun 28, 2009)

brix said:


> I know.
> 
> Thank god.
> 
> Ooops.



That would be _God_. He spells his name with a capital.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 28, 2009)

pboi said:


> the park was spoky quiet compared to last time the sun was out...whats that all about?



dunno, but it was nice to get a bit of quiet sunshine yesterday 
there was some free shakespeare (?) going on outside the house as well


----------



## matt m (Jun 28, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> dunno, but it was nice to get a bit of quiet sunshine yesterday
> there was some free shakespeare (?) going on outside the house as well



It wasn't free.


----------



## brix (Jun 28, 2009)

King of Prussia said:


> That would be _God_. He spells his name with a capital.



Since I don't believe in him (not Him) I deliberately didn't capitalise.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish whoever's making that dreadful racket that probably passes as 'music' to some would understand that not everyone wants to listen to it, especially at this time of night, or honestly at all..


----------



## Pip (Jun 28, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I wish whoever's making that dreadful racket that probably passes as 'music' to some would understand that not everyone wants to listen to it, especially at this time of night, or honestly at all..



I bet they're bangers. Where is it? I could go and gatecrash.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2009)

Pip said:


> I bet they're bangers. Where is it? I could go and gatecrash.


Sounds great! Let's invite some friends and keep the party going on all night!


----------



## Pip (Jun 28, 2009)

editor said:


> Sounds great! Let's invite some friends and keep the party going on all night!



Pump up the volume!


----------



## ajdown (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't mind people enjoying themselves, but there's no need to be so damn loud, and certainly not at this time of night when I'm sure there are kids trying to sleep, and adults starting to get ready for bed because tomorrow is a workday.

Given the enclosed nature of the built up area, the noise just echoes round as it has nowhere else to go.

I should not be expected to close all my windows for most of the evening to keep their noise out - especially given that it's so hot and ventilation is required.


----------



## Pip (Jun 28, 2009)

Shut it grandpa.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 28, 2009)

Lambeth NOise Control opens their phones in 4 minutes.


----------



## pboi (Jun 28, 2009)

im with aj. death to inconsiderate carts


----------



## ajdown (Jun 28, 2009)

They've turned it down a bit before I've even had to call.  I'll just have to see what happens and whether I can get to sleep with it in the background.


----------



## Pip (Jun 28, 2009)

Joking aside, I know loud music's jarring sometimes - especially at gasp, quarter to ten _at night!!_ - but it strikes me that a lot of people would be a lot happier if they didn't go out of their way to be miserable.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 28, 2009)

It's all about consideration for others.

I try not to make any more noise than necessary for my neighbours after about 9pm at night - and I know none of them have to be up at 6am or have children.

You say that loud music can be "jarring" - to me, it's like that little buzzy fly that won't go away, and you can't seem to splat - it just winds you up.

It's nothing to do with "choosing to be miserable" - it's just the results of someone else's actions affecting me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 28, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I don't mind people enjoying themselves, but there's no need to be so damn loud, and certainly not at this time of night when I'm sure there are kids trying to sleep, and adults starting to get ready for bed because tomorrow is a workday.
> 
> Given the enclosed nature of the built up area, the noise just echoes round as it has nowhere else to go.
> 
> I should not be expected to close all my windows for most of the evening to keep their noise out - especially given that it's so hot and ventilation is required.




Have you ever thought of moving aj?

Maybe to the countryside, or would the sound of harvesters and birds etc. wake you up?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 28, 2009)

To be honest, ultimately I'd like to move out of London - having grown up in the west country, I'm used to a quieter, gentler, more laid back style of life, but at the moment circumstances are preventing me.

I would love to find someone special to settle down with, move to somewhere we both can enjoy (she is in Lincolnshire), and do all the other boring things that couples do - and up until a couple of months ago, that's exactly what I had planned.  Until she decided otherwise.  So it's back to square one, whilst hoping that she sees sense and comes back, getting depressed looking at dating sites to see all these single, but incompatible, people.

You know that song "Shattered Dreams" by Johnny Hates Jazz?  That's my life right now.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 28, 2009)

You don't have to live in brixton though.  there are quieter parts of london.   Nothing wrong with not liking noise and parties but this isn't the best place to be.  That said I'm in brixton and my block of flats is very quiet.


Apart from traffic noise.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't get a great deal of traffic noise where I am - the only problem is emergency service vehicles belting along New Park Road at stupid o'clock with sirens blazing taking a short-cut.  

My cirumstances dictate that I don't get a lot of say in where I live, so I am stuck in Brixton at the moment.  It's a long story and there is no real need to go into it in details here.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 28, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I'm in brixton



Oh yeah?


----------



## Pip (Jun 28, 2009)

The Diaries of AJ Down said:
			
		

> *Sunday*
> 
> Was most displeased to hear the far off strains of a child's birthday party at the ungodly hour of *six o'clock!* Where are their parents? Is it any wonder this country is going to the dogs when small children are allowed to run wild like this?
> 
> ...



Get some earplugs.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 28, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Oh yeah?



 

Camped outside your house, watching you.




I _live_ in Brixton. 


Bruges is pretty much dead on a saturday night*, aj.  Move here. 



*bar the british stag dos


----------



## Pip (Jun 28, 2009)

Ajdown, seriously, I am sorry to hear about your romantic setback. What circumstances dictate that you can't move if you're clearly quite miserable here? Are you a council tenant? As far as I know, needs/priority/points etc aren't taken into consideration if you do a straight swap with someone.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 28, 2009)

It's provided by his employers.


----------



## Winot (Jun 29, 2009)

> The Diaries of AJ Down



Superb.  Look forward to further instalments.


----------



## brix (Jun 29, 2009)

It's not often I find myself agreeing with ajd but the party last night really was ridiculously loud.  They must have had some kind of pa system.  I can (sort of) cope with it on a Friday or Saturday, but a Sunday night's a bit much.  It's bad enough having to cope with the idea of going to work the next day


----------



## ajdown (Jun 29, 2009)

For those lucky enough to have missed it, you can experience 30 seconds of it here:  - straight out of the camera, no audio touch up to make it louder.


----------



## Advocate (Jun 29, 2009)

editor said:


> Continuing on from part one, which covered November 2006-June 2008, here's part two!


PLEASE HELP ME FIND DOTCOMMUNIST - I dont even know how to start a new thread - I need help please read your personal message


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 29, 2009)

ajdown said:


> For those lucky enough to have missed it, you can experience 30 seconds of it here:  - straight out of the camera, no audio touch up to make it louder.




Tbh that's fairly common in London on a weekend night. It looks like a long hot summer so expect more of this type of thing.

Is this every night or have they been quiet up to now?


----------



## pboi (Jun 29, 2009)

that would turn me into a serial killer.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd say that was pretty unreasonable after watching the video.

Who cares if it's a common occurance, doesn't mean it's ok.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 29, 2009)

Well it was 10.30pm. What time did they turn the music down?

Everybody's got a different intrpretation of what's acceptable but to me, after 12midnight is annoying. Before that I just shut the windows.

But then again I lived next to an amature DJ for a few months and his parties used to make things fall off the wall. I coulnd't beat him so joined in instead.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 29, 2009)

10:30pm and I'm sure the area where AJ lives has numerous young families living there.... It's not really acceptable when you think of it like that is it??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> You don't have to live in brixton though. there are quieter parts of london. Nothing wrong with not liking noise and parties but this isn't the best place to be. That said I'm in brixton and my block of flats is very quiet.
> 
> 
> Apart from traffic noise.


 

I don't mind traffic noises, but the constant lorries going up and down Jebb Avenue means it's hard to sit there with your windows open.

Also, the beeping from the traffic crossing does my head in.  I keep rushing to see if we've run out of gas or electricity


----------



## matt m (Jun 29, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Well it was 10.30pm. What time did they turn the music down?
> 
> Everybody's got a different intrpretation of what's acceptable but to me, after 12midnight is annoying. Before that I just shut the windows.



It's not even about time really. The house I live in, like all the others on my street, was converted by Lambeth council into flats without any thought being given to insulation (noise or otherwise). This means that whatever time of day my neighbours are playing loud music, or watching TV loud, or playing computer games loud, we will hear every single detail of it, though especially the bass. It does your head in after a bit, regardless of whether it's 11am, 2pm or 3am.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2009)

Advocate said:


> PLEASE HELP ME FIND DOTCOMMUNIST - I dont even know how to start a new thread - I need help please read your personal message



been sorted.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2009)

matt m said:


> It's not even about time really. The house I live in, like all the others on my street, was converted by Lambeth council into flats without any thought being given to insulation (noise or otherwise). This means that whatever time of day my neighbours are playing loud music, or watching TV loud, or playing computer games loud, we will hear every single detail of it, though especially the bass. It does your head in after a bit, regardless of whether it's 11am, 2pm or 3am.


 

Yep, I'm in one of those properties.  You can hear absolutely everything 

My neighbours probably hear me having a piss


----------



## matt m (Jun 29, 2009)

...and it's not about "living in Brixton" per se. I've lived in Brixton for years and years. I never had problems with noise before. It's a combination of atrociously bad sound insulation in badly converted flats, and having unwittingly moved right into the middle of a party'n'drugs triangle of houses.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> dunno, but it was nice to get a bit of quiet sunshine yesterday
> there was some free shakespeare (?) going on outside the house as well





matt m said:


> It wasn't free.



i realise that now 
(we were sat near the house and heard a fair few well-bellowed lines... only found out what was going on the day after when i picked up a flyer )


----------



## matt m (Jun 29, 2009)

I was in the audience - it was a production of A Comedy of Errors by a local theatre company called the Curious Room. They did a production of Love's Labours Lost this time last year. Was very enjoyable, particularly whilst getting slowly, pleasantly drunk on white wine and stuffing my face with crisps, Portugese rissoles and cake. mmmmm


----------



## ajdown (Jun 29, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Tbh that's fairly common in London on a weekend night. It looks like a long hot summer so expect more of this type of thing.
> 
> Is this every night or have they been quiet up to now?



It isn't every night, but it is a fairly regular occurrance from just two or three properties along that particular row - sometimes they think it's a great idea to all try and drown out each others music by keeping turning their own up.

They actually turned it down about 11pm, and off about 11.30pm but it has been considerably later on a number of occasions.

My immediate neighbours are very good and I rarely ever hear them apart from maybe the front door shutting - but those along New Park Road are definitely in a different league when it comes to parties and noise.


----------



## ashie259 (Jun 30, 2009)

One of the things that most annoys me about this site is the number of people who like to dismiss people's nuisance/inconvenience/suffering by saying 'hey, it's summer' or 'they're just having a good time' or 'get some ear plugs' or 'go and join them, you miserable fucker'. It's just bollocks - 'Ooh - look how tolerant, chilled and enlightened I am'. 

That's a horrible racket and no-one should have to put up with it.


----------



## netbob (Jun 30, 2009)

There was a car crashed into the side of the dogstar earlier.


----------



## Missez (Jun 30, 2009)

It's a beautiful hot sunny day and I have the day off work...but the LIDO is closed til 3pm for some kids swimming gala.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2009)

memespring said:


> There was a car crashed into the side of the dogstar earlier.


Blimey. When it was called the Atlantic, I remember a car crashed into the side and it being left there for ages. 

A car smashed into the wall outside Southwyck House last week and must have hit it with a hell of a force as the wall is in pieces.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 30, 2009)

memespring said:


> There was a car crashed into the side of the dogstar earlier.



That's quite an achievement.  Any idea what happened?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2009)

editor said:


> Blimey. When it was called the Atlantic, I remember a car crashed into the side and it being left there for ages.
> 
> A car smashed into the wall outside Southwyck House last week and must have hit it with a hell of a force as the wall is in pieces.


 

Maybe it was just an old, poorly-built wall


----------



## netbob (Jun 30, 2009)

ajdown said:


> That's quite an achievement.  Any idea what happened?



No idea. there the windscreen was smashed and the airbags had gone off. Not much damage other than that. Once (I *think* armed) cop car next to it.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 30, 2009)

ajdown said:


> That's quite an achievement. Any idea what happened?


 
They missed the road.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 30, 2009)

Just got back from shopping, a tub of ice cream managed to melt in the time it took to come up the hill on a bus.  Also, a heated argument outside Boots looked like a brewing Christian/Rasta smackdown.  There's a clown outside Iceland giving out balloon animals to kids.

Oh, and it's frickin hot.


----------



## rennie (Jun 30, 2009)

Missez said:


> It's a beautiful hot sunny day and I have the day off work...but the LIDO is closed til 3pm for some kids swimming gala.



not long now!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Oh, and it's frickin hot.


 

Surely not?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 30, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Just got back from shopping, a tub of ice cream managed to melt in the time it took to come up the hill on a bus.  Also, a heated argument outside Boots looked like a brewing Christian/Rasta smackdown.  There's a clown outside Iceland giving out balloon animals to kids.
> 
> Oh, and it's frickin hot.



A clown, you say?

Alright, where's my fucking rifle?


----------



## pboi (Jun 30, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Just got back from shopping, a tub of ice cream managed to melt in the time it took to come up the hill on a bus.  Also, a heated argument outside Boots looked like a brewing Christian/Rasta smackdown.  There's a clown outside Iceland giving out balloon animals to kids.
> 
> Oh, and it's frickin hot.



do the balloons come with conditions attached?  like eternal commitment to hesus christ our lord?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 30, 2009)

The clown was female.  I didn't get into conversation with her to find out whether I'd have to hand over my eternal soul in exchange for a small dog made out of a long green balloon.  

I just wanted to get home before my ice cream melted - sadly I failed.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 30, 2009)

ajdown said:


> There's a clown outside Iceland giving out balloon animals to kids.



So who else is volunteering to go down there and pour water down the clown's trousers?


----------



## Missez (Jun 30, 2009)

rennie said:


> not long now!



I'm going to go at 4 and take the kiddies.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> So who else is volunteering to go down there and pour water down the clown's trousers?



tempting


----------



## Missez (Jun 30, 2009)

Missez said:


> I'm going to go at 4 and take the kiddies.



...or maybe not having seen the queue.


----------



## Foucault's Wife (Jun 30, 2009)

Missez said:


> It's a beautiful hot sunny day and I have the day off work...but the LIDO is closed til 3pm for some kids swimming gala.



That explains why when I got there at 4 intending to go for a swim there were double parked mini-buses and a queue around the building.  I turned straight around and headed for home.  Its a lovely day for a swim and all but I don't love swimming that much to queue for an hour.


----------



## slcr (Jun 30, 2009)

Ooh!  The road by the Jebb Avenue / Brixton prison bus stop (going up the hill) has melted in the heat.. you can see where the weight of the bus has caused it to buckle parallel to the pavement


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2009)

slcr said:


> Ooh!  The road by the Jebb Avenue / Brixton prison bus stop (going up the hill) has melted in the heat.. you can see where the weight of the bus has caused it to buckle parallel to the pavement



It's always like that isn't it?


----------



## Missez (Jun 30, 2009)

Foucault's Wife said:


> That explains why when I got there at 4 intending to go for a swim there were double parked mini-buses and a queue around the building.  I turned straight around and headed for home.  Its a lovely day for a swim and all but I don't love swimming that much to queue for an hour.


We went to the Rec instead and then to Nandos.


----------



## slcr (Jun 30, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It's always like that isn't it?



... no?

If it is, it's taken me three years to notice it?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 30, 2009)

The northbound bus stop by the Telegraph has been like it for a while, although when they were digging it up for the water main work they smoothed out some of it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It's always like that isn't it?




yes, I'm always almost tripping over it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2009)

slcr said:


> ... no?
> 
> If it is, it's taken me three years to notice it?




From January this year




			
				Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Ooops
> 
> 
> I wish they'd resurface Brixton Hill and let it dry properly this time, it's dangerous tripping over all those humps in the road






			
				teuchter said:
			
		

> What humps?
> 
> Do you mean the ones by bus-stops going up the hill? They are caused by buses repeatedly taking off from the same spot.






			
				Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> erm, not sure what you mean.  The road surface is warped, kind of as if traffic went onto the tarmac before it was dried properly.
> 
> It's especially hazardous crossing from near the Prison to over the road if you don't use the crossing itself and also from the bus stop outside the Marie Stopes Clinic if you cross straight over without using the crossing.
> 
> OK, so the logical thing would be to use the crossing, but not everyone does tha






			
				teuchter said:
			
		

> It's caused by buses and other heavy vehicles starting moving. As the wheels start to turn they make the bus go forwards but also make the tarmac go in the opposite direction ever so slightly. Over time that stretches and warps it.






			
				Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Well maybe they should use someone stronger?






			
				ajdown said:
			
		

> It's probably the council trying to save money again.
> 
> There are different standards for road surfacing, depending on the amount of traffic using the road, based on the depth of asphalt etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## honto (Jun 30, 2009)

I saw that lady clown giving out balloon animals the other day - what is that about? To call the ones I saw animals rather than just tangled up balloons is also fairly charitable.


----------



## evilkitty (Jun 30, 2009)

That girl with the ginger hair from La Roux was in the Lido gym tonight.  Someone needs to tell her that if she's trying to be inconspicuous then wearing zebra striped leggings and a white hoodie with the hood up is probably not the right way to go about it.

Incognito fail.

kitty


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 30, 2009)

honto said:


> I saw that lady clown giving out balloon animals the other day - what is that about? To call the ones I saw animals rather than just tangled up balloons is also fairly charitable.



aw, she's really sweet, does children's parties - african songs and misshapen animal balloons.  kids love her.


----------



## Spark (Jul 1, 2009)

evilkitty said:


> That girl with the ginger hair from La Roux was in the Lido gym tonight.  Someone needs to tell her that if she's trying to be inconspicuous then wearing zebra striped leggings and a white hoodie with the hood up is probably not the right way to go about it.
> 
> Incognito fail.
> 
> kitty



I was wondering if that was who it was.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 1, 2009)

I wonder if a new thread will be started when this hits 100 pages?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2009)

62 pages here, 30posts/page boy 

We don't do new threads any more, that was a temporary measure when the old server was on its knees.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 1, 2009)

I stick with the default settings.

At least, it's usually my fault when things go wrong.

By the way, the crispycam seems very bright - did you fiddle with the brightness when you last moved it, or is it just pointing towards the sun more now?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2009)

It's crap in direct sunlight unfortunately, nothing I can do.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> It's crap in direct sunlight unfortunately, nothing I can do.


 

Get it a brolly

Move it so we can see builders doing some work


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2009)

I have some polarising 3d glasses that are useless to me, a bit of that stuck on might help. we'll see.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 1, 2009)

If you've already done it... doesn't look like it.

Guess pointing it the other way is your only option?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I have some polarising 3d glasses that are useless to me, a bit of that stuck on might help. we'll see.


 

I'm not sure what they are and I can't view your webcam at work anyway


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2009)

ajdown said:


> If you've already done it... doesn't look like it.
> 
> Guess pointing it the other way is your only option?


I'm not at home. be patient.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 1, 2009)

Ah ok.  No problem.  When's a good time to check back?


----------



## Foucault's Wife (Jul 1, 2009)

Another swimming gala at the Lido today folks.  Not open until 3 again.  Don't all get there at once though please, I really want to go for a swim today.


----------



## slcr (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you for the depth of knowledge on the warped road tarmac!  I love urban75


----------



## ajdown (Jul 1, 2009)

I noticed some legal looking paperwork stuck to the doors, something to do with a 'possession order' from Enterprise Inns, on the Telegraph earlier as I walked past.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 1, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I noticed some legal looking paperwork stuck to the doors, something to do with a 'possession order' from Enterprise Inns, on the Telegraph earlier as I walked past.


 
The guy that was running the Telegraph just walked into The Hand in Hand one day and asked the landlord to give the keys back to the brewery or whoever, then just fucked off.


----------



## honto (Jul 1, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> aw, she's really sweet, does children's parties - african songs and misshapen animal balloons.  kids love her.



Ah really? So is she outside Boots to drum up business or is it just some sort of public service?


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 1, 2009)

Its called busking


----------



## honto (Jul 1, 2009)

Hahaha oh dear, my poor melting brain. I never even thought of that. But I guess I'm not the target audience.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 2, 2009)

The longest running building project in the world - the flats on coldharbour lane near the Angel pub - look nearly finished. 

'luxury apartments' available..


----------



## ajdown (Jul 2, 2009)

Luxury flats in a non-luxury area... delightful.

Incidently, I noticed last week under the high-level railway bridge in Brixton centre, above the empty "Homelook" store in the stonework for the old "Sanders" store it says Diamond merchants, Goldsmiths, Silversmiths, Clockmakers, Watchmakers".  What were they doing in Brixton, or is that from a time when Brixton was more upper class?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 2, 2009)

ajdown said:


> it says Diamond merchants, Goldsmiths, Silversmiths, Clockmakers, Watchmakers".  What were they doing in Brixton



At a guess:

- Selling diamonds
- Goldsmithery
- Silversmithery
- Making clocks
- Making watches


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2009)

> Sanders (jewellers), Brixton._ Lamson pneumatic tube system. Became Ratners. Blower and some stations in back office were still there in early 1990s. (N.Pitt)_


 
From the Cash Railway website


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2009)

According to Lambeth Archives the firm was begun in 1905 by Sidney Saunders and William Metherell. The Brixton branch opened in 1908 and became the firm's HQ. Sidney left the firm to develop a rival firm called James Walker and the two companies merged in 1969. H Samuel took them over in 1984

Photo here

http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=8060

(Old BHS next door as well!)


----------



## Bob (Jul 2, 2009)

shakespearegirl said:


> The longest running building project in the world - the flats on coldharbour lane near the Angel pub - look nearly finished.
> 
> 'luxury apartments' available..



They demolished the tyre place just before I moved in next to the Angel in late 2004. 

They then built most of the building by late 2005, and then went bankrupt.

So it's taken almost 5 years.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 2, 2009)

New bargain bucket shop is open under Alexander Dumas House.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2009)

I feel a bit sorry for the poor old ritzy opening it's new bar and terrace seating looking over a building site.

I wonder if they know that they apply for a business rates rebate?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 2, 2009)

Kanda said:


> New bargain bucket shop is open under Alexander Dumas House.



Didn't notice on my way home but then again I wasn't looking.  I'll check it out tomorrow.  Is it any good, anything particularly outstanding or is it just another Poundland/99p Store/98p store clone?


----------



## Kanda (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn't go in. It's not a pound shop but there's cheap bog roll and cans of food and stuff. As well as storage containers and other tat.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds worth a wander just in case.  I seem to recall it was supposed to open back in mid March?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2009)

A fresh batch of those fucking stupid and highly annoying buzzing mini-bikes seems to have arrived around the block.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2009)

editor said:


> A fresh batch of those fucking stupid and highly annoying buzzing mini-bikes seems to have arrived around the block.



air rifle!


----------



## Missez (Jul 2, 2009)

Is there some sort of karaoke torture event going on in the park tonight?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2009)

Missez said:


> Is there some sort of karaoke torture event going on in the park tonight?



That might just be me - I was singing Specials songs really loud while having a dump


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2009)

It's one of the houses backing onto the park I think - this seems to be a regular summer occurrence....  shocking choice of music (definitely not the Specials)!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> It's one of the houses backing onto the park I think - this seems to be a regular summer occurrence....  shocking choice of music (definitely not the Specials)!!



I'll sing louder next time


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2009)

Kanda said:


> New bargain bucket shop is open under Alexander Dumas House.




Doubt the chemist is going to sell much soap now


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 2, 2009)

editor said:


> A fresh batch of those fucking stupid and highly annoying buzzing mini-bikes seems to have arrived around the block.



What gets me is they seem so proud of the bloody things. Fer fuxache, they sound like somebody strangling a lawnmower, they make the rider look like a clown. So why the hell rev the fsckers up every time they pass a group of girls, it only draws attention to the rider being a complete tosser?


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 2, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> It's one of the houses backing onto the park I think - this seems to be a regular summer occurrence....  shocking choice of music (definitely not the Specials)!!



If it was late afternoon and was a mixture of Neil Young, Graham Parker, Primal Scream, and Wreckless Eric, then it might have been me. Though I'd be mildly surprised* at being heard even as far away as Max Roach Park.

* Only mildly surprised. I've had complaints about the noise whilst playing across the road from the Albert Hall, playing entirely accoustic (because the mics were crap), and following a heavy metal band.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow... that was a bit of a downpour wasn't it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 3, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> If it was late afternoon and was a mixture of Neil Young, Graham Parker, Primal Scream, and Wreckless Eric, then it might have been me. Though I'd be mildly surprised* at being heard even as far away as Max Roach Park.
> 
> * Only mildly surprised. I've had complaints about the noise whilst playing across the road from the Albert Hall, playing entirely accoustic (because the mics were crap), and following a heavy metal band.



No - this was between 9 and 10pm and it was more Abba/Gloria Gaynor/Wham....   typical karaoke - it wasn't _that_ bad ....  The sound carries across the park really easily.  When there are events in the lido or outside on Dulwich/Norwood Road I can hear them clearly in my flat on the other side of the park.  Can't really complain as compared to the rest of Brixton, it's otherwise positively bucolic - with (apart from the odd full on all-nighter/domestic in my block/helicopter in the park) only the geese and foxes to wake me up..


----------



## bloomboy (Jul 4, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That might just be me - I was singing Specials songs really loud while having a dump



Speaking of which . . First week resident in Brixton, Busting for a dump in the park and I gotta hand it to them, the Mens lavvies are some of the cleanist I have seen in the UK!
I wonder what treats are in store for me when i pack my trunks for the lido next week?


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 4, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> No - this was between 9 and 10pm and it was more Abba/Gloria Gaynor/Wham....   typical karaoke - it wasn't _that_ bad ....  The sound carries across the park really easily.  When there are events in the lido or outside on Dulwich/Norwood Road I can hear them clearly in my flat on the other side of the park.  Can't really complain as compared to the rest of Brixton, it's otherwise positively bucolic - with (apart from the odd full on all-nighter/domestic in my block/helicopter in the park) only the geese and foxes to wake me up..



Probably not me then. I do a version of I Will Survive, but more in the style of Tom Waits.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 4, 2009)

bloomboy said:


> Speaking of which . . First week resident in Brixton, Busting for a dump in the park and I gotta hand it to them, the Mens lavvies are some of the cleanist I have seen in the UK!
> I wonder what treats are in store for me when i pack my trunks for the lido next week?



Hopefully not the discovery of why the lavs are so clean.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 5, 2009)

The traffic lights on KFC corner are out, which is causing a little congestion in Central Brixton, to add to the various roadworks, diversions, closures, holes being dug etc.

I popped into the new "Dynamic Discount Market" at the top of the hill just up from the Telegraph.  Not a bad shop at all really, lots of interesting bargains with apparently more stock to come soon.  The delay was apparently waiting for 3 months for the electricity to be switched on.  Lots of stuff in there that Sainsburys do, only cheaper in DDM.  If the top of the hill Sainsburys is your normal shopping location, it's certainly worth a detour.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 5, 2009)

ajdown said:


> The traffic lights on KFC corner are out, which is causing a little congestion in Central Brixton, to add to the various roadworks, diversions, closures, holes being dug etc.
> 
> I popped into the new "Dynamic Discount Market" at the top of the hill just up from the Telegraph.  Not a bad shop at all really, lots of interesting bargains with apparently more stock to come soon.  The delay was apparently waiting for 3 months for the electricity to be switched on.  Lots of stuff in there that Sainsburys do, only cheaper in DDM.  If the top of the hill Sainsburys is your normal shopping location, it's certainly worth a detour.




That's Sainsbury's is crap 

I want to know when the Portuguese Deli will be open


----------



## ajdown (Jul 5, 2009)

"Soon", apparently... like Brixton tube station will be finished renovation "soon".


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 5, 2009)

ajdown said:


> "Soon", apparently... like Brixton tube station will be finished renovation "soon".




Their pastries will be stale by then


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 5, 2009)

I notice there was a sign up asking for witnesses to a woman under a train on 22n june. I take it that was the one shiftybaglady was asking about when all the police where there. 

oh, I'm home, btw.  *waves*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> oh, I'm home, btw.  *waves*




Didn't know you weren't 

Thought the boards were unusually quiet


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 6, 2009)

I always miss you, minnie!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Group of bus spotters sitting on the corner of coldharbour lane and moorland road this morning. Are there special buses out today or does this happen often?


----------



## rennie (Jul 7, 2009)

The Victoria line was delayed this morning.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 7, 2009)

shakespearegirl said:


> Group of bus spotters sitting on the corner of coldharbour lane and moorland road this morning. Are there special buses out today or does this happen often?



Sure they were bus spotters, rather than doing a traffic survey?

I noticed them as I came round on the 45.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2009)

shakespearegirl said:


> Group of bus spotters sitting on the corner of coldharbour lane and moorland road this morning. Are there special buses out today or does this happen often?


 

Yeah, one of them even had a foldaway chair.  What was that all about?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Sure they were bus spotters, rather than doing a traffic survey?
> 
> I noticed them as I came round on the 45.


 

They looked too old for that.  They looked like a load of guys that should be sitting outside a coffee shop playing chess





or snap


----------



## Foucault's Wife (Jul 7, 2009)

I've seen these folk in central London in the last few weeks.  I think they are doing a traffic survey, did they have little hand held computer thingy's that looked like giant calculators?  

They were hanging around in Bloomsbury last week.  Old[ish] geezers, hanging around on street corners, fold up chairs, sensible shoes, hiking trousers, all sounds like what I saw last week.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 7, 2009)

yep, seen em at Barbican too.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 7, 2009)

rennie said:


> The Victoria line was delayed this morning.



I was expecting delays & Police checks on the tube being 7/7 & all that but there were none that I saw.

It wasn't delayed at 9.10 when I got it.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 7, 2009)

It was overrunning engineering work at the north end apparently.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Foucault's Wife said:


> I've seen these folk in central London in the last few weeks.  I think they are doing a traffic survey, did they have little hand held computer thingy's that looked like giant calculators?
> 
> They were hanging around in Bloomsbury last week.  Old[ish] geezers, hanging around on street corners, fold up chairs, sensible shoes, hiking trousers, all sounds like what I saw last week.



That sounds like the guys i saw


----------



## Foucault's Wife (Jul 7, 2009)

rennie said:


> The Victoria line was delayed this morning.



Only one track and platform was open at Brixton when I left for work this morning at about 9:30.  Anyone know why only one platform was in use?  They said something about the lift not working [handy for those in wheelchairs, well done TfL ] but I can't see how this would put the whole of one platform out of action


----------



## ajdown (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice journey home, thunderstorm of biblical proportions.  Very thankful it had stopped by the time I got off the bus.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Nice journey home, thunderstorm of biblical proportions.  Very thankful it had stopped by the time I got off the bus.




It was wonderful.  I stood outside in it for a few minutes 'til someone nagged me to stop being so stupid and get inside


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's some hot Brixton goss: I went and met a kitten today. Here's a pic of her chilling with her fam.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> Here's some hot Brixton goss: I went and met a kitten today. Here's a pic of her chilling with her fam.





Take the middle one 










although the one on the right's quite cute as well


----------



## ajdown (Jul 7, 2009)

Which one did you pick?  They're all cute.  I think I'd have gone for the one on the right.


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Which one did you pick?  They're all cute.  I think I'd have gone for the one on the right.



My heart is literally tearing in two trying to decide, but I'm pretty sure it's going to be the one on the right.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2009)

OMG.. how do you decide - they're all soooooo gorgeous....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> My heart is literally tearing in two trying to decide, but I'm pretty sure it's going to be the one on the right.




Can we have a close up?

I love tabbies, but that one on the right (I assume *our *right) is pretty cute


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2009)

In fact, the one on the right is only looking cuter because it's looking up with cute eyes.  If the middle one did that, it'd be just as cute


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can we have a close up?
> 
> I love tabbies, but that one on the right (I assume *our *right) is pretty cute



No, they're still with their mum for two weeks. I'm pretty sure it's going to be the one on *our* right. But 
BTW before anyone thinks I'm boying the middle one out, he's already going to someone else.


----------



## brix (Jul 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> No, they're still with their mum for two weeks. I'm pretty sure it's going to be the one on *our* right. But
> BTW *before anyone thinks I'm boying the middle one out*, he's already going to someone else.



I think you're cussing the one on the left 

(((unwanted kitten)))


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

Noooooooooooo


----------



## brix (Jul 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> Noooooooooooo



I want him now, the little chubby faced thing.  

You're mean


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

brix said:


> I want him now, the little chubby faced thing.
> 
> You're mean



Do you want the lady's number? It would soothe my heart knowing she was going to a good home


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 7, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It was wonderful.  I stood outside in it for a few minutes 'til someone nagged me to stop being so stupid and get inside



I did that too until someone shouted 'Close the door it's too loud!'
They've no fun in them 

And awww kittens


----------



## brix (Jul 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> Do you want the lady's number? It would soothe my heart knowing she was going to a good home



I do really really want her - she's got such a great face  But my cat Jack is old and wouldn't understand.  I tried to introduce him to next door's cat - he went mental  

I think he thinks he's human.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> BTW before anyone thinks I'm boying the middle one out, he's already going to someone else.




Oh well, that's a bit of a wind-up innit, make us think you've got a choice, only to be told the best-looking one's gone


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2009)

brix said:


> I think you're cussing the one on the left
> 
> (((unwanted kitten)))




that one's got trouble written all over him


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 7, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh well, that's a bit of a wind-up innit, make us think you've got a choice, only to be told the best-looking one's gone



Like closing time at the pub, we'll just have to make do with the leftovers.

I want another cat but my old cat is now only semi-resident here and i think that would just reinforce the loathing he has for us. All because I wouldn't feed him Felix


----------



## brix (Jul 7, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> that one's got trouble written all over him



I know!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2009)

The one on the right will be a mummy's boy/girl

The one in the middle is just right said Goldilocks


----------



## Foucault's Wife (Jul 7, 2009)

brix said:


> I think you're cussing the one on the left
> 
> I want him now, the little chubby faced thing.
> 
> You're mean



S/he was my pick, I was hoping no one else wanted him/her.


----------



## pboi (Jul 7, 2009)

cats are rubbish


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

drop dead


----------



## pboi (Jul 7, 2009)

RUBBISH


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 7, 2009)

you're rubbish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

are you really a pimp?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> Do you want the lady's number? It would soothe my heart knowing she was going to a good home



Do you think Hendrix and Dylan would like a new sister?


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Do you think Hendrix and Dylan would like a new sister?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

i want the other one!


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i want the other one!



The little fat faced smug one or the middle tabby? The middle tabby has been allocated a home, but if anyone wants to PM me I'll happily give you the woman's email address.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

i don't mind, they all look cute

i don't think my cat would like it though.


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

Well the offer still stands for anyone else


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 7, 2009)

damn you precarious housing (again)


----------



## LadyR (Jul 7, 2009)

Have to admit the one on the left would've been my first choice.  Wish I could have a pet in my flat!


----------



## ajdown (Jul 8, 2009)

Apparently yesterdays storm deposited 3 months worth of rainfall in 20 minutes, its no wonder we had flooding.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 8, 2009)

Foucault's Wife said:


> I've seen these folk in central London in the last few weeks.  I think they are doing a traffic survey, did they have little hand held computer thingy's that looked like giant calculators?
> 
> They were hanging around in Bloomsbury last week.  Old[ish] geezers, hanging around on street corners, fold up chairs, sensible shoes, hiking trousers, all sounds like what I saw last week.



They were at Loughborough Junction this morning, looking at the P5 buses


----------



## Pip (Jul 8, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Apparently yesterdays storm deposited 3 months worth of rainfall in 20 minutes, its no wonder we had flooding.



Luckily the bottom of my jeans soaked up most of it.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 8, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Apparently yesterdays storm deposited 3 months worth of rainfall in 20 minutes, its no wonder we had flooding.



bloody hell!
least me windowboxes won't be complaining.
*sudden panic that i'll return to HUGE MOUNDS OF SOIL ALL OVER BRIXTON due to me plants flooding*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 8, 2009)

Y'know what, walking through Brixton is shit at the moment. All the building works are a right mess! Makes the place look like a post war bomb site.


----------



## pboi (Jul 8, 2009)

are they going to dig up outside the church aswell?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm sure if they concentrated all their personnel and equipment on actually completing a job at a time, instead of spreading it out over about half a mile, things would actually get finished.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 8, 2009)

pboi said:


> are they going to dig up outside the church aswell?


 

all the new road traffic layout


----------



## Foucault's Wife (Jul 8, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> bloody hell!
> least me windowboxes won't be complaining.
> *sudden panic that i'll return to HUGE MOUNDS OF SOIL ALL OVER BRIXTON due to me plants flooding*



I had to bail out the water from mine, they were completely flooded .  I was worried the water would rot the roots.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 9, 2009)

I noticed this morning that the Ritzy has a new "whats on" sign.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2009)

thrilling news


----------



## Crispy (Jul 9, 2009)

Also, some police cars went up the high street with their sirens on.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 9, 2009)

Pip said:


> Luckily the bottom of my jeans soaked up most of it.





We should put up a plaque in your honour for saving us.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Also, some police cars went up the high street with their sirens on.


 


which way is up?  

Could you be more specific please.  How many police cars?  What type of sirens?  How many police in the cars?  Were they speeding?  Did it coincide with elevenses?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> We should put up a plaque in your honour for saving us.


 

Is Pip *that *big?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 11, 2009)

That religious lot are up the hill protesting about abortions again. Also 2 police cars at market.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 14, 2009)

Chocolate Box on Dulwich Road seems to be opening again. Although not with the previous people.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 14, 2009)

The shop on the corner of Ferndale Road appears to be turning into a computer game store.  Don't they realise that only rich kids have games consoles?  We must defeat this attempt at gentrification!


----------



## ajdown (Jul 15, 2009)

I noticed this morning that, outside the Iroko Bar at the top of Brixton Hill (by the Telegraph), appears to be a 'breakfast van' on the premises, doing coffee and stuff.  I didn't stop to get a good look at the menu as my bus was coming.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2009)

your brixton thread updates are what I live for, aj


----------



## Kanda (Jul 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Don't they realise that only rich kids have games consoles? We must defeat this attempt at gentrification!


 
Poor kids have games consoles too, but the family is generally hassled so much by kids peer pressure they end up getting them on tick and landing themselves in more and more debt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> The shop on the corner of Ferndale Road appears to be turning into a computer game store. Don't they realise that only rich kids have games consoles? We must defeat this attempt at gentrification!


 

I saw that last night going past.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2009)

Or getting them chipped and copying all the games


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Or getting them chipped and copying all the games


 

Maybe there'll be turf wars over the shop with all the little Brixton gangs


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 15, 2009)

Got woken up by a huge slanging match that lasted for ever about 4am this morning in central Brixton. Couldn't be arsed to get my sniper rifle out to bring an end to the proceedings


----------



## ajdown (Jul 15, 2009)

Crispy said:


> your brixton thread updates are what I live for, aj



Glad to assist.

After all, observations of little things around Brixton which may possibly be of interest to others but don't necessarily deserve a discussion of their own are the point of this thread, are they not?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2009)

yes, I suppose so. you manage to bring just the right mix of banality and interest that it needs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

Crispy said:


> yes, I suppose so. you manage to bring just the right mix of banality and interest that it needs


 

I'm eating my porridge 


























I nearly choked on it


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, chew it more then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Well, chew it more then.


 

It was your comment that did it


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2009)

Well chew _that_ more then


----------



## ajdown (Jul 15, 2009)

Porridge was one thing I recall on the list of products offered at the Iroko Bar breakfast hut this morning.

See, I knew it would start a discussion.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Porridge was one thing I recall on the list of products offered at the Iroko Bar breakfast hut this morning.
> 
> See, I knew it would start a discussion.


 


Yes, but can anyone actually confirm whether it's any good.  I don't know *anyone *that's ever been there to eat


----------



## Foucault's Wife (Jul 15, 2009)

Not a Vet said:


> Got woken up by a huge slanging match that lasted for ever about 4am this morning in central Brixton. Couldn't be arsed to get my sniper rifle out to bring an end to the proceedings



Oh how I wish you had!  Some feckers kept ringing our door bell last night


----------



## Kanda (Jul 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but can anyone actually confirm whether it's any good. I don't know *anyone *that's ever been there to eat


 
Iroko is crap according to the Landlord of The Hand in Hand.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Iroko is crap according to the Landlord of The Hand in Hand.



well he would say that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Iroko is crap according to the Landlord of The Hand in Hand.


 

Wouldn't surprise me, I wasn't impressed with their menu personally, but the point is, I still don't know anyone that's ever been there


----------



## Kanda (Jul 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> well he would say that


 
Why? 

Hand doesn't compete at all. 

I just know him and his Mrs went one night and weren't impressed.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 15, 2009)

It does seem quite expensive there from what I've seen of the menu.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> It does seem quite expensive there from what I've seen of the menu.


 

and nothing really special about the menu either


----------



## Winot (Jul 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Glad to assist.
> 
> After all, observations of little things around Brixton which may possibly be of interest to others but don't necessarily deserve a discussion of their own are the point of this thread, are they not?



How's the lawn, AJ?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 15, 2009)

Winot said:


> How's the lawn, AJ?



In need of a trim really, I was going to do it last night but it started raining as I got home so I didn't bother.  I'll see if I can do it tonight.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 15, 2009)

Bloody bin men from Curry's woke me up at 7am crashing around with their enormo bins. 

And Not A Vet, they were doing road works at 10pm outside your house this week. I was shocked.


----------



## Foucault's Wife (Jul 15, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Bloody bin men from Curry's woke me up at 7am crashing around with their enormo bins.



They pick up bins from Electric Lane every morning at 6.30am.  "This vehicle is reversing, this vehicle is reversing, this vehicle is reversing."  We GET it, the vehicle is reversing.  And if there is anyone around at that time in the morning in some form of state in which it is possible for them to get run over by a lorry going at 2 mph, then quite frankly I think they deserve it.

Ah, I feel SO much better having got that out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

Foucault's Wife said:


> They pick up bins from Electric Lane every morning at 6.30am. "This vehicle is reversing, this vehicle is reversing, this vehicle is reversing."  We GET it, the vehicle is reversing. And if there is anyone around at that time in the morning in some form of state in which it is possible for them to get run over by a lorry going at 2 mph, then quite frankly I think they deserve it.
> 
> Ah, I feel SO much better having got that out.


 


I posted a similar post ages ago about the binmen doing that in my b/f's block of flats and the racket they make empty the communal bins


----------



## Foucault's Wife (Jul 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I posted a similar post ages ago about the binmen doing that in my b/f's block of flats and the racket they make empty the communal bins



And the worst thing is its usually emptying a bottle bin so not only do you get the "This vehicle is reversing" you get the sound of smashing glass .  Its not so bad for me as I'm one of those peeps who can get back to sleep but the other half, once he's woken up, he's AWAKE.  Oh well at least it means there is always a cup of tea waiting for me when the alarm goes .


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2009)

Terrific. The old car spares sho on the corner of Coldharbour/Gresham is going to be - yes, you guessed it - another fucking nail bar. Surely they must have hit saturation point on these by now?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2009)

What's so bad about nail bars?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

editor said:


> Terrific. The old car spares sho on the corner of Coldharbour/Gresham is going to be - yes, you guessed it - another fucking nail bar. Surely they must have hit saturation point on these by now?


 
FFS  



Crispy said:


> What's so bad about nail bars?


 
How many sodding nailbars does Brixton need?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

Foucault's Wife said:


> And the worst thing is its usually emptying a bottle bin so not only do you get the "This vehicle is reversing" you get the sound of smashing glass . Its not so bad for me as I'm one of those peeps who can get back to sleep but the other half, once he's woken up, he's AWAKE. Oh well at least it means there is always a cup of tea waiting for me when the alarm goes .


 


Yep, we have the big main metal bin that serves 10 properties that has to be dragged out of its housing and emptied and replaced and then all the recycling bins and meanwhile the truck blocks the entrance to any traffic and sits there telling you it's reversing


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> How many sodding nailbars does Brixton need?


More, obviously. But what's the harm? People obviously want to get their nails done a lot, they provide employment, everyone's happy?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

Crispy said:


> More, obviously. But what's the harm? People obviously want to get their nails done a lot, they provide employment, everyone's happy?


 


They're all hiding swine flu under those nails.  It ain't healthy


----------



## Foucault's Wife (Jul 15, 2009)

Ooo we just had a fire alarm at work - not Brixton relaetd at all - but the firemen showed up and we had to stand outside in the pissing rain


----------



## Pip (Jul 15, 2009)

editor said:


> Terrific. The old car spares sho on the corner of Coldharbour/Gresham is going to be - yes, you guessed it - another fucking nail bar. Surely they must have hit saturation point on these by now?



This is so amazingly convenient for me


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 15, 2009)

Crispy said:


> More, obviously. But what's the harm? People obviously want to get their nails done a lot, they provide employment, everyone's happy?



It's a bit like haridressers, Brixton must have more per square mile than anywhere in the world.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 15, 2009)

Why do people get so sodding animated about nail bars and fried chicken shops? I know Urban's demographic ain't perhaps that of the area as a whole, but the tendency to focus on these kinds of business seems sneery and divisive. These tend to be small businesses serving a goodly chunk of the local community, not a dastardly plot to annoy internet types.


----------



## Pip (Jul 15, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Why do people get so sodding animated about nail bars and fried chicken shops? I know Urban's demographic ain't perhaps that of the area as a whole, but the tendency to focus on these kinds of business seems sneery and divisive. These tend to be small businesses serving a goodly chunk of the local community, not a dastardly plot to annoy internet types.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2009)

I predict it'll be gone in a year (two at best) - just like the closed beauty bar by the closed printers further up the road - and the premises will then lie empty again for years on end (like the old electric shop a few years down), with each subsequent here-today-gone-tomorrow owner investing less and less in the building.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

editor said:


> I predict it'll be gone in a year (two at best) - just like the closed beauty bar by the closed printers further up the road - and the premises will then lie empty again for years on end (like the old electric shop a few years down), with each subsequent here-today-gone-tomorrow owner investing less and less in the building.


 

Exactly.  I reckon once everyone realises what germs are lurking underneath their talons, the trend will go back to short nails


----------



## Foucault's Wife (Jul 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Exactly.  I reckon once everyone realises what germs are lurking underneath their talons, the trend will go back to short nails



I have nothing against nail bars, I just don't understand how anyone does anything with nails the length of my arm.  And when you spend that much on your nails and they look so  pretty [that is of course a matter of opinion] you won't want to do anything with your hands incase you chip the varnish.  How do you cook?  Or do any housre work, wash the dishes? Type?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

Foucault's Wife said:


> I have nothing against nail bars, I just don't understand how anyone does anything with nails the length of my arm. And when you spend that much on your nails and they look so pretty [that is of course a matter of opinion] you won't want to do anything with your hands incase you chip the varnish. How do you cook? Or do any housre work, wash the dishes? Type?


 

I don't know, but they're probably handy for picking your nose


----------



## tarannau (Jul 15, 2009)

That strikes me as a pile of Betty Swollocks, as light heartedly as it was put. I can think of a couple of nail bars that have expanded or moved to larger premises recently, not least in Red Records place. That's no mean feat in these business conditions, and many's the nail bar that's outlasted operations like Bronze Tallulah, that coffee place off CHL and numerous other more urban favoured businesses.

I felt much the same when much of urban moaned about the large fried chicken shop taking the BCA spot opposite the Dogstar. Guess what? They seem to be doing a roaring trade. And they do a nice line in chicken and curries to boot. Good on them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

tarannau said:


> That strikes me as a pile of Betty Swollocks, as light heartedly as it was put. I can think of a couple of nail bars that have expanded or moved to larger premises recently, not least in Red Records place. That's no mean feat in these business conditions, and many's the nail bar that's outlasted operations like Bronze Tallulah, that coffee place off CHL and numerous other more urban favoured businesses.
> 
> I felt much the same when much of urban moaned about the large fried chicken shop taking the BCA spot opposite the Dogstar. Guess what? They seem to be doing a roaring trade. And they do a nice line in chicken and curries to boot. Good on them.


 

I've got no problem with fried chicken places.  Just don't want the smelly cardboard smell chip smell and wrappings left on the buses


----------



## Pip (Jul 15, 2009)

Foucault's Wife said:


> I have nothing against nail bars, I just don't understand how anyone does anything with nails the length of my arm.  And when you spend that much on your nails and they look so  pretty [that is of course a matter of opinion] you won't want to do anything with your hands incase you chip the varnish.  How do you cook?  Or do any housre work, wash the dishes? Type?



Easily


----------



## Foucault's Wife (Jul 15, 2009)

Pip said:


> Easily



I'd just end up poking my eye out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

Foucault's Wife said:


> I'd just end up poking my eye out


 

You're not supposed to put it *that far *up your nose


----------



## tarannau (Jul 15, 2009)

Next week and Urban enquires 'how can women walk in high heels?' and asks other pressing questions like 'nosestuds and genital piercings: why the bleeding hell would you want them?'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Next week and Urban enquires 'how can women walk in high heels?' and asks other pressing questions like 'nosestuds and genital piercings: why the bleeding hell would you want them?'


 

I think it should be asked "why do women walk in high heels when they can't?"

Obviously that doesn't apply to all women


----------



## ajdown (Jul 15, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Next week and Urban enquires 'how can women walk in high heels?' and asks other pressing questions like 'nosestuds and genital piercings: why the bleeding hell would you want them?'



Ban piercings, and why does a woman need high heels anyway if she's confined to the house cleaning, cooking, looking after the kids and generally pleasing her man?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Ban piercings, and why does a woman need high heels anyway if she's confined to the house cleaning, cooking, looking after the kids and generally pleasing her man?


 


I bet your favourite joke is "why do women have smaller feet?"


----------



## ajdown (Jul 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I bet your favourite joke is "why do women have smaller feet?"



Don't forget "Why do brides wear white" too.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 15, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's a bit like haridressers, Brixton must have more per square mile than anywhere in the world.



To be fair it shows, Brixton also has rather a lot of pretty impressive hair.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Foucault's Wife said:


> I have nothing against nail bars, I just don't understand how anyone does anything with nails the length of my arm.  And when you spend that much on your nails and they look so  pretty [that is of course a matter of opinion] you won't want to do anything with your hands incase you chip the varnish.  How do you cook?  Or do any housre work, wash the dishes? Type?



They coat them in indestructible shit like acrylic so you can pretty much do anything and they'd rip your entire nail off before damaging it.

First time I had them done (I'm a nail biter), I had extensions - not shockingly long, but long enough.  Got home and realised I couldn't get my contact lenses out...


----------



## Pip (Jul 15, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> They coat them in indestructible shit like acrylic so you can pretty much do anything and they'd rip your entire nail off before damaging it.
> 
> First time I had them done (I'm a nail biter), I had extensions - not shockingly long, but long enough.  Got home and realised I couldn't get my contact lenses out...



Oooh... I can see that being a problem actually


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Pip said:


> Do you think women are that shallow and stupid?



What me?


----------



## Pip (Jul 15, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> What me?



No! I edited to try and avoid confusion


----------



## Foucault's Wife (Jul 15, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> First time I had them done (I'm a nail biter), I had extensions - not shockingly long, but long enough.  Got home and realised I couldn't get my contact lenses out...



That would be a real problem, I didn't think of that one, ooo my eyeballs are hurting just thinking about it


----------



## ajdown (Jul 16, 2009)

This morning, the Iroko breakfast hut was closed as the coffee machine had packed up.

Why they couldn't do everything else except expensive coffee is beyond me but hey.


----------



## nick (Jul 16, 2009)

Big fire on Palace Road last night in the early hours of the morning. At about 4am there werre flames much higher than the roofs of the houses.
I hope no one was hurt.


----------



## lizardqueen (Jul 16, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> They coat them in indestructible shit like acrylic so you can pretty much do anything and they'd rip your entire nail off before damaging it.
> 
> First time I had them done (I'm a nail biter), I had extensions - not shockingly long, but long enough.  Got home and realised I couldn't get my contact lenses out...



My problem was always getting coins out of my purse. Very embarassing when you're holding up the queue in a busy pub! But a nice excuse not to pay for anything


----------



## ajdown (Jul 16, 2009)

Well the good thing about this heavy rain is that there won't be any noisy parties keeping me awake tonight - in exchange, the gutter seems to be blocked and is now overflowing to drip rapidly and heavily on my windowsill which will probably still keep me awake anyway.


----------



## Pip (Jul 16, 2009)

Oooh.. BIIIIIIG rumbles and HUUUUGE flashes over Stockwell.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2009)

there was massive rain and lightening from camberwell all through to brixton earlier 

i'm off to dance in it on me patio.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 17, 2009)

passed now. did make the street lights flicker or maybe it was the Lambeth Disco and I missed the memo


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 17, 2009)

ajdown said:


> The shop on the corner of Ferndale Road appears to be turning into a computer game store.  Don't they realise that only rich kids have games consoles?  We must defeat this attempt at gentrification!



hmm, the new signage of this shop has just fallen down and clonked one of its installers on the head. I suspect AnarchoLuddites, or AJ Down might have had a hand in it.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 17, 2009)

Nuffin to do wiv me guv, I'm stuck here slaving away at work, being proper working class and all that.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 17, 2009)

Some kind of something going on outside the beehive...loads of police and what have you.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 17, 2009)

Kasabian fans I think, was rowdy as fuck when I went past earlier and very busy even by the academy's standards.  

Saw touts getting nicked as well, I thought it was only a civil offense to re-sell tickets?


----------



## lemontop (Jul 17, 2009)

just had a nightmare getting through brixton. loads of abandoned buses, police and thousands of kasabian fans. the road was all blocked up so no buses could get through. i asked a copper what was going on but he ignored me.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 18, 2009)

There was a bit taped off at St Matthews church when I came through on the bus this morning, on the tube side, about half way along by what looked like some steps down?  There was a copper standing there and the area had the blue tape around it.  Never been there so I don't know what it was, is that the entrance to the club underneath or something?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2009)

ajdown said:


> There was a bit taped off at St Matthews church when I came through on the bus this morning, on the tube side, about half way along by what looked like some steps down?  There was a copper standing there and the area had the blue tape around it.  Never been there so I don't know what it was, is that the entrance to the club underneath or something?




yep, steps to the basement

Stabbing maybe?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 18, 2009)

Dunno, couldn't see from the bus, just a copper and some stripy tape.  Possible I guess.


----------



## Jonti (Jul 19, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Well the good thing about this heavy rain is that there won't be any noisy parties keeping me awake tonight - in exchange, the gutter seems to be blocked and is now overflowing to drip rapidly and heavily on my windowsill which will probably still keep me awake anyway.


Report it using FixMyStreet and get it sorted 

eta:
Oh, hang on, it's your roof guttering that's blocked, my bad, but it's a well useful link anyway. I think I'd better have a mug of coffee now  @ self


----------



## ajdown (Jul 20, 2009)

Either the Effra has come to the surface on Brixton Hill, or it's a burst water main.  There's a literal river gushing down the hill -looked like it was coming out of the roadway between the tyre/car wash place and the 'arts centre' that's being built.  Or at least there was when I came through on the bus an hour ago.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 20, 2009)

There's been three major burst water mains round about there in the last, dunno, 6 years.  9 years anyway.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 20, 2009)

I wasn't around Brixton back in those days.  This one wasn't my fault either, honest guv.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Either the Effra has come to the surface on Brixton Hill, or it's a burst water main. There's a literal river gushing down the hill -looked like it was coming out of the roadway between the tyre/car wash place and the 'arts centre' that's being built. Or at least there was when I came through on the bus an hour ago.


 

It's from Waterworks Road.  I looked out the window this morning and thought, "fuck me, there must have been one heavy shower last night"  

Then I realised the garage grounds were dry.  Big flood though and it looks like it's gone into basements on Brixton Hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> There's been three major burst water mains round about there in the last, dunno, 6 years. 9 years anyway.


 

Yeah, but I believe they've fixed that one outside Renton Close - for good.  Or so I heard.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 20, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's from Waterworks Road.



Appropriate  Are there actually waterworks still there?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Appropriate  Are there actually waterworks still there?


 

Of course.  Thames Water


----------



## brix (Jul 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Appropriate  Are there actually waterworks still there?



Erm, yes, hence the name:



> On the right side of Brixton Hill, opposite Beechdale Road, is a group of four fairly large houses - early mid-19th century survivors. Between this group and the George IV is the entrance to the Waterworks. The Waterworks were started in 1834 but the present buildings are more modern. On the left the strip between Beechdale and Endymion Roads is open land.



From this webpage: http://www.brixtonsociety.org.uk/trailone.htm


----------



## ajdown (Jul 20, 2009)

I didn't know if it was just a hang-around from the past, like obviously New Park Road is neither new or particularly near a park any more, neither is there a cold harbour around Coldharbour Lane.  I doubt if William ever lived in Shakespeare Avenue either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2009)

Brief history of the reservoirs

http://www.ph.ucla.edu/EPI/snow/lambeth_reservoirs.html

They own a huge piece of green land which most people are not even aware of as it's sort of hidden


----------



## brix (Jul 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I didn't know if it was just a hang-around from the past, like obviously New Park Road is neither new or particularly near a park any more, neither is there a cold harbour around Coldharbour Lane.  I doubt if William ever lived in Shakespeare Avenue either.



No, but there is usually a historical reason for any street name.  And New Park Road is almost certainly called that because, once upon a time, it led to  a "new park".  Clapham Park I suspect, before it got built on.  Waterworks road is so called because... there's a waterworks there.


----------



## lozenge (Jul 20, 2009)

... and the people that used to live on wellfit street were all well fit... hence why it's so short?


----------



## nick h. (Jul 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> neither is there a cold harbour around Coldharbour Lane.  I doubt if William ever lived in Shakespeare Avenue either.



FFS, all you need to do is google Coldharbour Lane and Poet's corner http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coldharbour_Lane
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poets_Corner


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 20, 2009)

Coldharbour Lane used to be Cool Arbour lane in the 18th century because it was a vision of bucolic greenery..


----------



## ajdown (Jul 20, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Coldharbour Lane used to be Cool Arbour lane in the 18th century because it was a vision of bucolic greenery..









Not far wrong I guess...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2009)

Poor aj.  I think everyone's missing his point


----------



## ajdown (Jul 20, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Poor aj.  I think everyone's missing his point



I have a point...?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I have a point...?


here's several....


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Coldharbour Lane used to be Cool Arbour lane in the 18th century because it was a vision of bucolic greenery..


"Crackharbour Lane" according to Wikipedia. 

lol.


----------



## Bob (Jul 21, 2009)

Traffic lights down in centre of Brixton. So traffic snarled up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2009)

Bob said:


> Traffic lights down in centre of Brixton. So traffic snarled up.


 

You could have told me this earlier so I left earlier


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2009)

I noted that the traffic was being directed by PCSOs instead of real policepersons.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2009)

Cos the real police persons were strolling up and down Cold Harbour lane arresting 5p man and the like.


----------



## pboi (Jul 21, 2009)

5p man is th dishevelled man who sings and says he is gay and stuff while begging?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> 5p man is th dishevelled man who sings and says he is gay and stuff while begging?



no, he's the one who asks for 5p


----------



## Crispy (Jul 21, 2009)

used to be 2p, but times have to change. MDK gave him a quid once and got a great big hug and kiss in return.


----------



## Pip (Jul 21, 2009)

I gave him 5p once and he went "5p? What the fuck am I meant to do with 5p?", or words to that effect.

After that I never gave to beggars or charity or did anything remotely nice again.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2009)

I gave the little fella on Brixton Hill 20p once and he had a massive go at me.  I scowl at him now.


----------



## funkydita (Jul 21, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I gave the little fella on Brixton Hill 20p once and he had a massive go at me.  I scowl at him now.


Is that the guy who constantly sucking on an aerosol?  I've been in a few local shops when they've sold him gas and I really wanted to intervene.


----------



## Pip (Jul 21, 2009)

funkydita said:


> Is that the guy who constantly sucking on an aerosol?  I've been in a few local shops when they've sold him gas and I really wanted to intervene.



What are you going to do after you intervene though? Follow him round and stop him from buying it everywhere?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 21, 2009)

Is anyone else on Brixton Hill getting momentarily flickering extra-bright lights, or is it just my bulb on the fritz?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Is anyone else on Brixton Hill getting momentarily flickering extra-bright lights, or is it just my bulb on the fritz?




it's your bulb on the fritz 






















not that I know what a fritz is


----------



## ajdown (Jul 21, 2009)

"on the fritz" is nothing to do with basements, it means it's playing up, not performing as expected, potentially knackered.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 21, 2009)

Change your bulb dude, low energy bulbs act like that for a couple of weeks before blowing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 22, 2009)

The air ambulance is parked on Rush Common on the corner of Brixton Water Lane and Brixton Hill.  Apparently they've brought a medic to tend to someone and then they'll be off again when it's sorted.  So, there are loads of kids and parents etc having a good old nosy.  I took the opportunity to have a chinwag with the handsome pilot!


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 22, 2009)

Similarly, Morrisey's backing band caused squeals of delight from fangirls on Astoria Walk earlier today.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2009)

There's a whole load of police with dogs outside Medusa right now.


----------



## Pip (Jul 26, 2009)

Are there regular nights there?


----------



## brix (Jul 29, 2009)

Went past the new Portuguese deli on the corner of Brixton Hill and New Park Road today.  They're *still* not open but this picture's appeared on the side of the building which makes me think that my dreams of freshly baked Portuguese custard tarts is on it's way to being realised!







Woo hoo!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2009)

It  looked a right mess when I got a peek inside the other day. so I wouldn't count on it.  They have fish tanks in there for some reason.   

It's been months and months and it looks like they're making a right pig's ear of it.


----------



## brix (Jul 29, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> It  looked a right mess when I got a peek inside the other day. so I wouldn't count on it.  They have fish tanks in there for some reason.
> 
> It's been months and months and it looks like they're making a right pig's ear of it.



They seem to be doing it in their spare time so that's why it's taking so long. They're making progress, but I agree it's slow  The decor isn't to my taste with the sand and the shells but I don't care if they do eventually start baking fresh pastis de nata!  They also appear to have installed a wood burning oven.  I'm not holding my breath, but when it finally opens it should be great


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2009)

Tongue and Groove/50:50 Bar/Beach Bar closed down, apparently on account of the owner owing £14,000 in rent.


----------



## Pip (Jul 29, 2009)

editor said:


> Tongue and Groove/50:50 Bar/Beach Bar closed down, apparently on account of the owner owing £14,000 in rent.



That place is DOOMED.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2009)

Pip said:


> That place is DOOMED.


I heard that it was a problem with 'dust' of some description, apparently.

*cough


----------



## Pip (Jul 29, 2009)

editor said:


> I heard that it was a problem with 'dust' of some description, apparently.
> 
> *cough



Strangely enough they had the same problem when a friend of mine worked in Tongue and Groove.


----------



## rennie (Jul 29, 2009)

I didn't realise that place was still open! The Tongue n Groove incarnation was pretty happening back in the day.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2009)

The Tongue n Groove was great when it first opened - they'd let any old Brixton oiks in - but then the hipsters got wind of it and bouncers and a dress code quickly followed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> It  looked a right mess when I got a peek inside the other day. so I wouldn't count on it.  They have fish tanks in there for some reason.
> 
> It's been months and months and it looks like they're making a right pig's ear of it.




Maybe the fish tanks will house the custard tarts?

I don't know, when I went past right when they started the refurb, they were putting little mosaic tiles on a column.  That's not a quick job 

like this but a bit simpler and I think I remember them being mirror and blue coloured


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't know, when I went past *right when they started *the refurb, they were putting little mosaic tiles on a column.



See I remember months and months ago they seem to have gotten so far then seemed to go backwards, like they changed their mind halfway through and started again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> See I remember months and months ago they seem to have gotten so far then seemed to go backwards, like they changed their mind halfway through and started again.




I wonder if it'll take as long as the Brixton Tube refurb?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2009)

Mucking about with our transport infrastructure is one thing but holding out on custard tarts...?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Mucking about with our transport infrastructure is one thing but holding out on custard tarts...?




It can only be a good thing for those of us who have high cholesterol


----------



## ajdown (Jul 30, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It can only be a good thing for those of us who have high cholesterol



Curiously, although I'm substantially overweight considering the "expert" figures, at the last blood tests I had done, both cholestorol and blood sugar were "normal".

As they are for a friend of mine who weighs 31 stone.

*shrugs* it ain't always about the caek.... delicious moist caek.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 30, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Curiously, although I'm substantially overweight considering the "expert" figures, at the last blood tests I had done, both cholestorol and blood sugar were "normal".
> 
> As they are for a friend of mine who weighs 31 stone.
> 
> *shrugs* it ain't always about the caek.... delicious moist caek.


 


Maybe you're overweight with sugary stuff rather than fatty stuff?

You probably don't smoke either, which I do


----------



## ajdown (Jul 30, 2009)

No, I rarely eat sweets or chocolate in any vast quantities - maybe the odd chocolate bar every couple of weeks but that's about it.  It's crisps/pringles etc that are my weakness I know. 

Correct, I don't smoke, or drink alcohol either in actual fact.


----------



## LadyR (Jul 30, 2009)

Just seen 2 guys going for each other with big knives in the car park of Streatham Place McDonalds - was really quite scary.  Ended up with one trying to run the other over before they drove off in separate cars, still hurling abuse at each other and waving knives out of their car windows.  Police arrived just afterwards...doubt they'll find them though.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 31, 2009)

LadyR said:


> Just seen 2 guys going for each other with big knives in the car park of Streatham Place McDonalds - was really quite scary.  Ended up with one trying to run the other over before they drove off in separate cars, still hurling abuse at each other and waving knives out of their car windows.  Police arrived just afterwards...doubt they'll find them though.



I'm sure they could find them if they want to via the car registration plates ... there must be CCTV there?


----------



## LadyR (Jul 31, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I'm sure they could find them if they want to via the car registration plates ... there must be CCTV there?



Yeah I'm sure there is CCTV - I hope they do manage to track them down, cos the knives they had were huge


----------



## Spark (Aug 4, 2009)

the portuguese deli on atlantic road are on their annual month long holiday


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 4, 2009)

Spark said:


> the portuguese deli on atlantic road are on their annual month long holiday



bugger 

i guess the guys from the phoenix will be on their hols soon as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 4, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> It  looked a right mess when I got a peek inside the other day. so I wouldn't count on it.  They have fish tanks in there for some reason.
> 
> It's been months and months and it looks like they're making a right pig's ear of it.




Just been past it.  They do indeed have fish tanks in there, and what's more, there's fish in them.  

Although the green shutters are down, if you peek through the millions of holes, you can see what's happening.  I can see there are now two mosaic columns 

There's a couple of counters and there's a fish tank to the right when you go in the door.

Stupidly, I didn't look to see how near to completion they were


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2009)

Is it going to be like those Chinese restaurants where you choose your fish and then they kill it in front of you?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2009)

The burnt out shop on the high street is being worked on. Lots of burnt junk and detritus filling skips round the back and lots of thump and bang sounds coming through the wall.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 4, 2009)

A nice letter through the door today from Steve Reed.

*"Residents say NO to controlled parking"*

Earlier in the year you may recall the consultation asking us if we wanted to pay an additional over £100 a year for the privilege of being able to park our own cars on the street that we live in.

It seems that the overwhelming majority of local people on Brixton Hill were completely against the expansion of the current scheme.


----------



## pboi (Aug 4, 2009)

old boy just crashed into one of the concrete bollards in the middle of the road on tulse hill. near the tescos/brockwell gate charless haller st.


the jag is FUCKED. hes ok just shook up

gonna be major traffic probs as theres heavy bus flow and the car cant be moved


----------



## pboi (Aug 4, 2009)

coppers are here now being all awesome. gotta move that car tho


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2009)

How are they being "awesome"?


----------



## pboi (Aug 4, 2009)

controlling traffic flow, ambulance is looking after the old boy, some are just keeping the traffic and cyclists from jumping the line.  the road was gridlocked and now its not. good job imo


did that not meet with your expected cynicism?


----------



## brix (Aug 4, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just been past it.  They do indeed have fish tanks in there, and what's more, there's fish in them.
> 
> Although the green shutters are down, if you peek through the millions of holes, you can see what's happening.  I can see there are now two mosaic columns
> 
> ...




I. Want. Custard. Tarts.

*stamps feet*


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2009)

pboi said:


> controlling traffic flow, ambulance is looking after the old boy, some are just keeping the traffic and cyclists from jumping the line.  the road was gridlocked and now its not. good job imo
> 
> 
> did that not meet with your expected cynicism?



I thought maybe they were lifting the car out the way with their bare hands or something.


----------



## pboi (Aug 4, 2009)

stinks all 'fumey' round it. wouldnt move that if you paid me. its leaking down the road


----------



## LadyR (Aug 4, 2009)

Damn - got home from work to find my bike's been stolen!


----------



## Missez (Aug 4, 2009)

pboi said:


> old boy just crashed into one of the concrete bollards in the middle of the road on tulse hill. near the tescos/brockwell gate charless haller st.
> 
> 
> the jag is FUCKED. hes ok just shook up
> ...



I saw that just as I was leaving earlier. I'm about to head back up the hill home. Am I going to be stuck in traffic all the way?


----------



## pboi (Aug 4, 2009)

car has just been moved


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 4, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Is it going to be like those Chinese restaurants where you choose your fish and then they kill it in front of you?



No. It's going to be a uniquely Brixton version that combines animal welfare and gang violence. You choose your fish and they kill you in front of it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 4, 2009)

brix said:


> I. Want. Custard. Tarts.
> 
> *stamps feet*




When the tube station completes its refurb, you'll get yer tarts


----------



## brix (Aug 4, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> When the tube station completes its refurb, you'll get yer tarts



I'll have starved to death by then


----------



## Missez (Aug 4, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> No. It's going to be a uniquely Brixton version that combines animal welfare and gang violence. You choose your fish and they kill you in front of it.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 5, 2009)

Spark said:


> the portuguese deli on atlantic road are on their annual month long holiday



I've only just realised how serious this post is.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 5, 2009)

The massive nail/hair bar in the arcade is now "healthy living jamaican food" - very flash looking operation with a large fleet of delivery bikes.  They only seemed to be doing patties at the moment - which I'm delighted to find out are so healthy....


----------



## Missez (Aug 5, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> The massive nail/hair bar in the arcade is now "healthy living jamaican food" - very flash looking operation with a large fleet of delivery bikes.  They only seemed to be doing patties at the moment - which I'm delighted to find out are so healthy....



mmmm...Jamaican patties. Food of the gods.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed that place at Brixton Splash. It looks like J's graduated off his successful food wagon in Popes Road to flash new premises. Was impressed by the cleanliness of the place and the professionalism of the operation - notably good signage in particular for a Windies takeaway. Good luck to him.

He's more of a healthy eater than healthy lifestyle expert in my book, but his food's always been fine.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Yeah, I noticed that place at Brixton Splash. It looks like J's graduated off his successful food wagon in Popes Road to flash new premises.



He still had the wagon at the country show.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 5, 2009)

Just a warning: beware of the utterly freaky icecream van.... I was strolling along near the bike shop in Herne Hill when I saw this ice cream van coming towards me with what seemed to be a doll - a baby, in fact, with its head wedged in the passenger window - as though the driver had been trying to garotte it...  

If this were not bad enough, as the driver pulled level with me he reached out to grab a long pole which was attached the baby doll's arm and used it to make this freakish, half-dead, garotted, plastic baby wave at me whilst he himself, grinned maniacally from the driver's seat.  I was quite tramatised!!


----------



## brix (Aug 5, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Just a warning: beware of the utterly freaky icecream van.... I was strolling along near the bike shop in Herne Hill when I saw this ice cream van coming towards me with what seemed to be a doll - a baby, in fact, with its head wedged in the passenger window - as though the driver had been trying to garotte it...
> 
> If this were not bad enough, as the driver pulled level with me he reached out to grab a long pole which was attached the baby doll's arm and used it to make this freakish, half-dead, garotted, plastic baby wave at me whilst he himself, grinned maniacally from the driver's seat.  I was quite tramatised!!



I did lol - sorry.  But it sounds


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anyone know what's going on (building works) etc at Curry's / Halfords?


----------



## matt m (Aug 6, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Just a warning: beware of the utterly freaky icecream van.... I was strolling along near the bike shop in Herne Hill when I saw this ice cream van coming towards me with what seemed to be a doll - a baby, in fact, with its head wedged in the passenger window - as though the driver had been trying to garotte it...
> 
> If this were not bad enough, as the driver pulled level with me he reached out to grab a long pole which was attached the baby doll's arm and used it to make this freakish, half-dead, garotted, plastic baby wave at me whilst he himself, grinned maniacally from the driver's seat.  I was quite tramatised!!



my colleagues just gave me a v funny look as I started to laugh uncontrollably.

I also hugely appreciate your inadvertent pun: "I was quite tramatised!!"

Tram trauma!


----------



## fjydj (Aug 7, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> The massive nail/hair bar in the arcade is now "healthy living jamaican food" - very flash looking operation with a large fleet of delivery bikes.  They only seemed to be doing patties at the moment - which I'm delighted to find out are so healthy....









they have 5 nice Pashley bikes (although I only snapped 2 of them) all with a different name on the top tube 

They don't seem to have been used yet though.


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 7, 2009)

*It's crazy out there!*

lNot strictly Brixton but this isn't worth a thread of its own...

I just had a 15 min walk through Vauxhall to register at a new GP and it's madness out there!

First I was poked in the chest by a street-drinker when I failed to stop and chat with him. He went "Urgh, faggin, arf!" and poked me. Then I was waiting to cross the road near the Vauxhall Tavern and got snapped by the Google Maps car, and then when I was coming out of the GPs a little old man came up and said: "Excuse me, do you know this area?" So I said: "Yeah" and he said: "Do you know where a place called Chariots is?" and I said: "Yes right across the road in those two blue arches. Have fun!"

I love London sometimes.


----------



## fjydj (Aug 8, 2009)

I just saw the google street car in Vauxhall too! at the end of Tyers Street just before midnight, it had the camera lowered and covered with a black bag but I'm sure that's what it was. A black vauxhall astra I think.


----------



## Ol Nick (Aug 9, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Does anyone know what's going on (building works) etc at Curry's / Halfords?



They've decided to knock down all the staff and to rebuild them to higher spec.


----------



## wjh (Aug 11, 2009)

Some people outside the tube with a banner "Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth" giving out DVDs.

The bloke I talked to seemed nice enough, not *too* nutty,  certainly no worse than the scientoloists and evangelicals.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 11, 2009)

They weren't there 2 hours ago.  Just some "Workers Rights" thing by the market that looked a bit swappified.


----------



## Pip (Aug 11, 2009)

wjh said:


> Some people outside the tube with a banner "Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth" giving out DVDs.



I hope they all got nicked.

Does anyone know what's happening on the building site on the corner of Clapham Road and Union Road? A notice on the fence suggests it's something to do with TFL 

I had a moment of curtain twitching glory earlier when I phoned the council about a dangerously leaning tree. Some stupid cunts are paving over their front garden and have just chainsawed the root bole (?) of a massive great big tree in half


----------



## netbob (Aug 11, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> The massive nail/hair bar in the arcade is now "healthy living jamaican food" - very flash looking operation with a large fleet of delivery bikes.  They only seemed to be doing patties at the moment - which I'm delighted to find out are so healthy....



Rather predictably for electric avenue it doesn't have planning permission. 2 pervious applications to change it to a restaurant were refused.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2009)

There's a handful of those ludicrous 9/11 Troofer clowns outside the tube station. You would have thought that 'The Man' would be keen to suppress them expressing The Troof so visibly, but there they are with their daft banner thoroughly untroubled by cops or security forces, and generally being ignored by anyone sensible.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2009)

wjh said:


> Some people outside the tube with a banner "*Architects & Engineers* for 9/11 Truth" giving out DVDs.
> 
> The bloke I talked to seemed nice enough, not *too* nutty,  certainly no worse than the scientoloists and evangelicals.



Hmmm. I wonder how many actual architects and engineers are amongst their number...

And I wonder if they will still be there when I get home this evening.

What DVD are they giving out? Is it the usual "Loose Change" one? Any engineer or architect dim enough to take that seriously ought not to be let anywhere near a building site.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 11, 2009)

wjh said:


> Some people outside the tube with a banner "Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth" giving out DVDs.
> 
> The bloke I talked to seemed nice enough, not *too* nutty,  certainly no worse than the scientoloists and evangelicals.



That's like saying peanuts are no more nutty than cashews and walnuts.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> That's like saying peanuts are no more nutty than cashews and walnuts.



except peanuts are actually legumes not nuts. 


/pedant]

I've always thought anyone with an architecture degree must be a wrong 'un.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 11, 2009)

Ol Nick said:


> They've decided to knock down all the staff and to rebuild them to higher spec.



Hmm, if only that was the case. Banging and drilling at 8.45 again this morning.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh and the same unmarked police car that was racing up and down Clapham Park Road last night (up towards Clapham one minute, back towards Brixton the next, repeated about five times), was the one who I encountered outside the car crash house on Railton Road last week, whilst it was overtaking another car, on the wrong side of the road, at 50mph. 

/dull post.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2009)

What time was that last night?   There seemed to be a lot of sirens up and down brixton hill for about half an hour while I was on the phone to my mum.  

I think they do it deliberately to make her think I live in constant danger.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 11, 2009)

Um, I was outside the Coach and Horses, so I guess between 8 & 11 pm?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2009)

Probably not the same one then. 

I hope, at least, you weren't on the phone to your mum.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2009)

Just saw six people attack one guy in the street. One held his arm while his cowardly chums lined up random kicks and punches, then they jumped in a car and drove off. I don't think the bloke was seriously injured, but WTF: what's wrong with these fucking people?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh.. stabbing on Moorish Road. Think it was about 3pm but SOCO was still there at 6pm when I was going past to pub.

One woman glassed or bottled another, fair bit of blood down, dunno about end result.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 11, 2009)

All quiet here in south Birmingham.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 11, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> All quiet here in south Birmingham.



Hope it's going well  for you fella


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Um, I was outside the Coach and Horses, so I guess between 8 & 11 pm?



funny you should say that, i got beeped by a car outside there today when i was on my bike, just for being in the road. then the pig puts his siren on and overtakes me. maybe it was the same car.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Oh.. stabbing on Moorish Road. Think it was about 3pm but SOCO was still there at 6pm when I was going past to pub.
> 
> One woman glassed or bottled another, fair bit of blood down, dunno about end result.




lovely, maybe they'd just come from The Hand


----------



## teuchter (Aug 12, 2009)

editor said:


> Just saw six people attack one guy in the street. One held his arm while his cowardly chums lined up random kicks and punches, then they jumped in a car and drove off. I don't think the bloke was seriously injured, but WTF: what's wrong with these fucking people?



Is this on Coldharbour Lane again?


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Is this on Coldharbour Lane again?


Yep.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Aug 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> except peanuts are actually legumes not nuts.
> 
> 
> /pedant]
> ...



Any sort of degree. Bastards.


I'm still on my gap year.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 12, 2009)

I have just thrown a saucepan of water over a couple shagging on my doorstep. The bloke fell over in his scramble to get away. I told him to shut the garden gate on his way out   He didn't though.


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

Who was it?!
Did you boil the water specially?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 12, 2009)

It was cold water. I don't know who it was. The woman was a prostitute I think. Blokey got the brunt. There's been a bit of a spate recently. Steroid boy's Mum has had loads of trouble...limp soggy condoms agogo in her garden of a morning.


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

Disgusting - there's a perfectly good children's playground just outside the gate!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 12, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I have just thrown a saucepan of water over a couple shagging on my doorstep. The bloke fell over in his scramble to get away. I told him to shut the garden gate on his way out   He didn't though.





did you feel satisfied after?

I get people pissing and shitting near my flat cos there's a substation next to it and they think we don't look out of our windows - maybe I need a water gun?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I have just thrown a saucepan of water over a couple shagging on my doorstep. The bloke fell over in his scramble to get away. I told him to shut the garden gate on his way out   He didn't though.



Boiling oil or molten lead works too.


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

My sister's coming in T minus thirty minutes - WHERE THE FUCK CAN YOU PARK IN STOCKWELL?!  I've been wandering round for ages and it's all permit only.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2009)

Pip said:


> My sister's coming in T minus thirty minutes - WHERE THE FUCK CAN YOU PARK IN STOCKWELL?!  I've been wandering round for ages and it's all permit only.



Pay parking on Smedley St.


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Kanda, and lol @ the word smedley.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 12, 2009)

Pip said:


> Look! FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You haven't censored your street name very effectively...


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

teuchter said:


> You haven't censored your street name very effectively...



What is it then?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 12, 2009)

Pip said:


> What is it then?



****** **?


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

Gah 

Anonymity fail. Oh well, we're all friends here 

<hasty edit>


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2009)

Smedley St is right by you then.


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Smedley St is right by you then.



Very convenient, yeah


----------



## teuchter (Aug 12, 2009)

I like it when people post screenshots because they provide excellent noseyness/stalking material. Eg bookmarks and other open tabs...


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 12, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> did you feel satisfied after?
> 
> I get people pissing and shitting near my flat cos there's a substation next to it and they think we don't look out of our windows - maybe I need a water gun?


I was chatting to editor in the mods forum (work of vital national importance  ) and under my window I heard them at it...I sneaked downstairs and quietly into the kitchen, remembered the mop bucket was in the back garden  silently got a saucepan and filled it with cold water, tippy-toed to the front door, flung it open and chucked the water over them. 
The element of surprise  And boy were they surprised! Yes, it was very satisfying indeed and I doubt they'll be back.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 12, 2009)

ha ha


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 12, 2009)

The other day I was crossing Tulse Hill to go down Water Lane, and noticed that the driver of a bus waiting at the lights was asleep. I mean, properly asleep. As the lights turned green, cars behind him started beeping - he jerked awake and drove off.

This seems pretty scary to me - this guy's in no fit state to drive. I made a note of the registration number and number of the bus, but haven't done anything about it. Should I get in touch with the bus company?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> The other day I was crossing Tulse Hill to go down Water Lane, and noticed that the driver of a bus waiting at the lights was asleep. I mean, properly asleep. As the lights turned green, cars behind him started beeping - he jerked awake and drove off.
> 
> This seems pretty scary to me - this guy's in no fit state to drive. I made a note of the registration number and number of the bus, but haven't done anything about it. Should I get in touch with the bus company?


 

How do you know he wasn't just checking the insides of his eyelids?


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 12, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How do you know he wasn't just checking the insides of his eyelids?


 I'll remember that one next time I get caught nodding off at work - probably in about ten minutes' time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> I'll remember that one next time I get caught nodding off at work - probably in about ten minutes' time.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 12, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I have just thrown a saucepan of water over a couple shagging on my doorstep. The bloke fell over in his scramble to get away. I told him to shut the garden gate on his way out   He didn't though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 12, 2009)

I knew you'd like that one, Stobes


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 12, 2009)

Good news if you want to be fit and frugal - a gym has opened in Vauxhall with £15 per month membership and no contract (but a £20 signing fee). In St George's Wharf (the big office/flats thing next to the bridge) and with machines and weights but no fancy jacuzzi or classes. http://www.thegymgroup.com/take-a-gym-tour-vauxhall.asp

(not Brixton but also not a million miles away)


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2009)

This is relevant to my interests. Cheers ovaltina.


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> This is relevant to my interests. Cheers ovaltina.



I'm telling everyone I know - I left my old gym because it was costing an arm and leg and I was too lazy to go... but this looks really good


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2009)

Well exactly. I'd much rather be too lazy to go for £15/month.


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Well exactly. I'd much rather be too lazy to go for £15/month.



Credit crunch shame


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Well exactly. I'd much rather be too lazy to go for £15/month.



You may as well give up on that idea.. lolz.. no chance Ms creature of habit.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 13, 2009)

Kanda said:


> You may as well give up on that idea.. lolz.. no chance Ms creature of habit.



I used to go to the gym!  Twice a week.  I liked it.  But then I got a cold and went anyway because I was so into it and made myself iller for a few weeks and never got back into the hang of it.  Then I changed gyms from a lovely one in Wimbledon to the brixton rec one* which was horrible so only went once and that was the end of that. 


*I'll show you my ID next time you're round mine.  You won't believe how skinny I was.  C cup!  C cup I tells ya! You could see my clavicles.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 13, 2009)

What cup are you now? I forgot...


----------



## fjydj (Aug 14, 2009)

there's a gaggle of police looking at a house with some broken windows on Dulwich Road, lots of uniformed ones about an hour ago and still there just now as I cycled by with a load more not in uniforms standing around chatting. Its nice how so many can turn up after the event


----------



## LadyR (Aug 14, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Good news if you want to be fit and frugal - a gym has opened in Vauxhall with £15 per month membership and no contract (but a £20 signing fee). In St George's Wharf (the big office/flats thing next to the bridge) and with machines and weights but no fancy jacuzzi or classes. http://www.thegymgroup.com/take-a-gym-tour-vauxhall.asp
> 
> (not Brixton but also not a million miles away)



Thanks for this - had been looking for a new gym, so have just signed up!  Got my induction next Wednesday


----------



## teuchter (Aug 14, 2009)

In the highly unlikely event that I would ever join a gym, I would consider the one in the Lido in Brockwell Park. 

Not part of an architectural crime scene like the one in Vauxhall.


----------



## LadyR (Aug 14, 2009)

teuchter said:


> In the highly unlikely event that I would ever join a gym, I would consider the one in the Lido in Brockwell Park.
> 
> Not part of an architectural crime scene like the one in Vauxhall.



I did consider it, but couldn't really afford the fees.  Plus Vauxhall is on my way home, walking distance from work so I'll have no excuse not to go!

Agree that St George's Wharf is hideous, though...


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 14, 2009)

teuchter said:


> In the highly unlikely event that I would ever join a gym, I would consider the one in the Lido in Brockwell Park.
> 
> Not part of an architectural crime scene like the one in Vauxhall.



I have also considered joining the Lido but would be more likely to attend Fusion in Elephant and Castle except if I wanted to use the pool in the summer.  

I have not seen the architecturaly crime scene gym.  Or do you mean the boat/sail green glass buildings beside MI5/6?  Do you not like them?


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 14, 2009)

LadyR said:


> Thanks for this - had been looking for a new gym, so have just signed up!  Got my induction next Wednesday



 I'm going after work on Monday. Haven't been in there yet but there's a review on Discodamaged that says it's good:

http://www.discodamaged.com/2009/08/dd-review-the-gym-vauxhall.html


----------



## teuchter (Aug 14, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I have not seen the architecturaly crime scene gym.  Or do you mean the boat/sail green glass buildings beside MI5/6?  Do you not like them?



That's the one. They keep multiplying, too. So they keep building extra bits in the same style, the style that was already outdated when they started and was naff in the first instance anyways.


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 14, 2009)

It's true that it's not the most attractive building but there's some good stuff in there. There's a nice new GP surgery with friendly staff and late opening, a cheap as chips gym and a bar with views across the river (although I prefer the little party boat moored on the other side of the bridge along albert embankment).

I think you'd have to be mad to spend £2.5m for one of the flats though. It's next to the river but it's still an island of poshness in  a sea of Vauxhall street drinkers and crack heads.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 14, 2009)

the riverside has silly prices though, especially as its just a Youngs pub made up to look like an ikea showroom. 

Besides, apart from the views, that 'estate' is like something out of a JG Ballard novel. There is a flat with a parrot in it though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2009)

teuchter said:


> That's the one. They keep multiplying, too. So they keep building extra bits in the same style, the style that was already outdated when they started and was naff in the first instance anyways.




That's St George's Wharf isn't it?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 14, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's St George's Wharf isn't it?



Tis, yes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Tis, yes.




ugly fucking monstrosity


----------



## Pip (Aug 15, 2009)

LadyR said:


> Thanks for this - had been looking for a new gym, so have just signed up!  Got my induction next Wednesday



I told my friend about it today and I think she's signing up, so you might see each other 



ovaltina said:


> It's true that it's not the most attractive building but there's some good stuff in there. There's a nice new GP surgery with friendly staff and late opening, a cheap as chips gym and a bar with views across the river (although I prefer the little party boat moored on the other side of the bridge along albert embankment).
> 
> I think you'd have to be mad to spend £2.5m for one of the flats though. It's next to the river but it's still an island of poshness in  a sea of Vauxhall street drinkers and crack heads.



If it's the ones I'm thinking of, some of them are council. The same friend sold a dog to a girl in them


----------



## LadyR (Aug 15, 2009)

Pip said:


> I told my friend about it today and I think she's signing up, so you might see each other



 I'm looking forward to getting started...I just hope the person doing my induction doesn't laugh at how horribly unfit I am!


----------



## pboi (Aug 15, 2009)

and some of them are safehouses


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2009)

Far end of Brixton Station Road (by Gresham) taped off with police at both ends - looks like the aftermath of a serious incident.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 18, 2009)

Almost every bloody bike rack was full in Brixton today. I eventually found one outside the training place / M&S. Despite the number of new ones being fitted today, there still don't seem to be enough!


----------



## ajdown (Aug 18, 2009)

Blame the council for encouraging cycling.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 18, 2009)

They're all gone from outside bodyshop of course.

(On that note, they've left the paving in a very half finished state up there - loads of temp tarmac and the holes for the trees are proper ugly. anyone know what's going to happen?)


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 18, 2009)

That didn't take you long AJ. Demand exceeding supply makes you the odd one out doesn't it? Are you sure you can't get on a bike or a trike?!


----------



## ajdown (Aug 18, 2009)

I do not consider cycling a practical solution for my circumstances.  Simple really.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 18, 2009)

You are aren't you?!


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I do not consider cycling a practical solution for my circumstances.  Simple really.



I don't consider an articulated lorry a practical solution for my circumstances but people keep driving them around London


----------



## honto (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a question about the bike racks by M&S/Superdrug - why are they at a diagonal angle like that? There must be some reason. With them diagonal instead of parallel with the buildings the gaps between them are much smaller when the racks are full of bikes so its harder to get through with pushchairs/bags etc. Is it to stop people cycling through easily or something?


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2009)

It seems that Lambeth and the cops are making an effort to enforce the dispersion zone around Coldharbour Lane and are finally moving the gangs of yoots on.

No doubt it won't last for long, but the peace and quiet, lack of shouting and absence of bottles being smashed sure makes a nice change.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2009)

editor said:


> It seems that Lambeth and the cops are making an effort to enforce the dispersion zone around Coldharbour Lane and are finally moving the gangs of yoots on.
> 
> No doubt it won't last for long, but the peace and quiet, lack of shouting and absence of bottles being smashed sure makes a nice change.




Lucky you.  We have a helicopter on the Hill 

I'll direct it your way


----------



## brix (Aug 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Lucky you.  We have a helicopter on the Hill
> 
> I'll direct it your way



Oooh please do - it's starting to annoy me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2009)

brix said:


> Oooh please do - it's starting to annoy me





They seem to be ignoring me


----------



## brix (Aug 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They seem to be ignoring me



Think they've gone now.  Hope I'm not speaking too soon 

Anyway, I'm off to bed, night night!


----------



## teuchter (Aug 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Lucky you.  We have a helicopter on the Hill


Probably chasing the newly dispersed yooths.


----------



## brix (Aug 19, 2009)

I've heard that Paulo'z Way (I still can't bear that spelling), the Portuguese deli on the corner of Brixton Hill and New Park Road, got their licence yesterday, so they should be open very soon.

Bring on the custard tarts!


----------



## ajdown (Aug 19, 2009)

I hope that the tarts are worth it after all the hype.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 19, 2009)

AJ, what do you see here ^^^ half empty / full?


----------



## ajdown (Aug 19, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> AJ, what do you see here ^^^ half empty / full?



Melted ice cubes.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 19, 2009)

Good answer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2009)

brix said:


> I've heard that Paulo'z Way (I still can't bear that spelling), the Portuguese deli on the corner of Brixton Hill and New Park Road, got their licence yesterday, so they should be open very soon.
> 
> Bring on the custard tarts!


 

Pastis


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Pastis




Ronaldo


----------



## ajdown (Aug 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Pastis


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Ronaldo


 

Ronaldo Pastis?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ronaldo Pastis?



Yes it gets old Scottish guys feeling erotic

(to rest of urban: that was in an in-joke. carry on as normal)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Yes it gets old Scottish guys feeling erotic
> 
> (to rest of urban: that was in an in-joke. carry on as normal)


 

oh right


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh right



Yeah there's nothing like a Portuguese tart to get an old jock excited


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah there's nothing like a Portuguese tart to get an old jock excited


 

anything gets him excited


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> anything gets him excited



Two Arsenal goals subdued him last night. Notice we turned the volume off so it was all a bit less sports bar? Way to go from now on. Until the 2012 Olympics opening ceremony and then we'll turn the volume up just for you. Oh yeah and the 2010 and 2011 tour de France as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Two Arsenal goals subdued him last night. Notice we turned the volume off so it was all a bit less sports bar? Way to go from now on. Until the 2012 Olympics opening ceremony and then we'll turn the volume up just for you. Oh yeah and the 2010 and 2011 tour de France as well.


 

and any gymnastics for me










and for him of course


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm loving the new police presence around Coldharbour Lane/Moorlands. No gangs of rampaging yoots out at 3am, no attacks on the supermarket, no street punch ups and no gun shots so far!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm loving the new police presence around Coldharbour Lane/Moorlands. No gangs of rampaging yoots out at 3am, no attacks on the supermarket, no street punch ups and no gun shots so far!


 

How nice for you.  Will they go back to hiding in their cars when the kids return to school?


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How nice for you.  Will they go back to hiding in their cars when the kids return to school?


It's always worse when the kids are on holidays.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 20, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm loving the new police presence around Coldharbour Lane/Moorlands. No gangs of rampaging yoots out at 3am, no attacks on the supermarket, no street punch ups and no gun shots so far!



I don't think you can say this kind of thing on Britain's Leading Underground Anarchist Website.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I don't think you can say this kind of thing on Britain's Leading Underground Anarchist Website.


Even the darkest hoodie-clad anarchist would soon change their tune if they lived here for a while. It's been running out of control, and last month's shooting and random street violence was the limit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2009)

editor said:


> It's always worse when the kids are on holidays.


 


I agree.  Can't wait for them to all go back to school.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 20, 2009)

editor said:


> Even the darkest hoodie-clad anarchist would soon change their tune if they lived here for a while. It's been running out of control, and last month's shooting and random street violence was the limit.



I think you should report your experience on the "All Coppers Are Nice" thread.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I think you should report your experience on the "All Coppers Are Nice" thread.


 



glad I'd swallowed my tea when I read that


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


>



So now I know. My pasty was stolen by a senile dwarf.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 21, 2009)

Speeding silver police car haz been replaced with speeding blue audi police car.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 21, 2009)

Saw that yesterday.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 21, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Speeding silver police car haz been replaced with speeding blue audi police car.



Oh god, everyone who drives an Audi is south london is a pushy cunt. They've replaced BMW drivers as the twats of the road.


----------



## Missez (Aug 21, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I don't think you can say this kind of thing on Britain's Leading Underground Anarchist Website.



Only if this site is for champagne anarchists. I've never noticed anything particularly anarchist about it. 

Although I do think it's about bloody time we had a revolution in the country.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 21, 2009)

Poundland have packs of Phillips low-energy lightbulbs really cheap, bayonet or edison screw. I got one pack (containing 5 bulbs) of each for £1


----------



## pboi (Aug 21, 2009)

lol Teuchter. nothing is anarchist about this site. Rebellious Yoga mums?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Poundland have packs of Phillips low-energy lightbulbs really cheap, bayonet or edison screw. I got one pack (containing 5 bulbs) of each for £1




wow, that's really good


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 21, 2009)

Innit? I felt i had to share. I think it's limited stock.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Innit? I felt i had to share. I think it's limited stock.




bollox, they'll probably be gone by the time I get there


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 21, 2009)

There'll be some still there tomorrow. There were about eight big boxes containing quite a few packs each.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 23, 2009)

The new deli on NPR does piri steak rolls, also has a bar underneath.

Was watching the 17 masked (yup!) hoodied youths on cycles play cat and mouse with the police last night.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 24, 2009)

There were a couple of riot vans parked up at the bottom of the hill by the council office just now as I came past.  Not sure whether it was a convenient mealbreak or whether they're expecting some action.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 24, 2009)

Kanda said:


> The new deli on NPR does piri steak rolls, also has a bar underneath.
> 
> Was watching the 17 masked (yup!) hoodied youths on cycles play cat and mouse with the police last night.




my b/f saw about 10 kids on bikes on Rush Common near Endymion Road at 4.00am on Saturday. 

What on earth are they doing out that late - probably up to no good


----------



## teuchter (Aug 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> my b/f saw about 10 kids on bikes on Rush Common near Endymion Road at 4.00am on Saturday.
> 
> What on earth are they doing out that late - probably up to no good



I heard that standards have fallen on Endymion Rd in the last few months; things have gone downhill a bit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I heard that standards have fallen on Endymion Rd in the last few months; things have gone downhill a bit.




I wonder if any Urbanites live on Endymion?  Maybe standards only went down when they moved in?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2009)

Or perhaps some people feel that they raise standards and their removal results in a tangible drop in standards.... 

I've been away, minnie.  

did you miss me?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Or perhaps some people feel that they raise standards and their removal results in a tangible drop in standards....
> 
> I've been away, minnie.
> 
> did you miss me?




Like a hole in my head dear















































Where you been?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2009)

The Old Country, seeing the gidgets.  

Weather was RUBBISH.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> The Old Country, seeing the gidgets.
> 
> Weather was RUBBISH.




ah well, I'm going to Ireland on Thursday and it's been wetter there than it's been in decades


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 24, 2009)

Have you brought back any truffles?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Have you brought back any truffles?




Has she been mushroom picking?  I never thought Quimmy was into drugs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Oh.




here:



> A third washout summer of flooding, ruined barbecues and soakings. It's official, July was the wettest on record for 50 years! It was the wettest July in history in some places, which registered 389 per cent of the normal monthly rainfall. *It rained all bar two days during the month, 42mm on July 2 alone following severe thunderstorms, the highest ever rainfall on record for Dublin*http://www.independent.ie/topics/Dublin in July. Soft day me arse. Old Moore's Almanac is right, Ireland is going to end up under water.



and we'll be on the West Coast which is even wetter than Dublin


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Have you brought back any truffles?



No, just some jeely fur ma piece and a bilin' o' tatties. 



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Has she been mushroom picking?  I never thought Quimmy was into drugs



Not me, minnie, my dad.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I never thought Quimmy was into drugs



Have you not seen her house?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Have you not seen her house?



Well there's someone who will NOT be invited round to partake of the haggis or tablet I brought home.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Have you not seen her house?




No, she had a big *X *on her door when I visited so I decided to avoid the place as I didn't want to get the lurgy


----------



## teuchter (Aug 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Well there's someone who will NOT be invited round to partake of the haggis or tablet I brought home.



Who - Minnie? Are you worried she'll be shocked by what she sees?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Who - Minnie? Are you worried she'll be shocked by what she sees?



I don't want her to steal the truffles.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Who - Minnie? Are you worried she'll be shocked by what she sees?




I don't want tablet.  I've got a big bag of sugar in the kitchen if I want something sweet


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I don't want her to steal the truffles.




It's alright.  I only eat mushrooms in the weekend


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2009)

My haggis is stuck 200 miles away at the moment anyway.  And although I did consider sharing it with that cheeky pedantic scamp up there /\ /\ /\, I remembered that I promised someone else haggis neeps and tatties as she keeps missing out in the Burns night season.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 24, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> There'll be some still there tomorrow. There were about eight big boxes containing quite a few packs each.



Is this the poundland on the high street?

I wonder if there are any left. I've just realised that the British Gas man has stolen one of mine.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 30, 2009)

when i went through brixton tonight there was an icecream van outside KFC with a screen on top showing a film...


----------



## Not a Vet (Aug 31, 2009)

I too saw the icecream van showing a film last night but was hurrying through after being asked if I wanted skunk as normal. Slightly more aggressive than usual - great to see the latest policing initatives failing to work.

Oh there was a serious flat fire on St Matthews Rd tonight but thankfully everyone got out ok


----------



## Planty (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh there was a serious flat fire on St Matthews Rd tonight but thankfully everyone got out ok[/QUOTE]

T'was my block. Came home to find lots of firefighter action and families leaving with stuff in suitcases :-(  There's a strong burning smell hanging in the air this morning.  Very glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 31, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Is this the poundland on the high street?


Yes, the one more or less opposite Brixton tube.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 1, 2009)

Grr. Biffa / Curry's bin men at 5.41 am again this morning. 
_This vehicle is reversing 
This vehicle is reversing 
This vehicle is reversing 
This vehicle is reversing 
This vehicle is reversing _


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Grr. Biffa / Curry's bin men at 5.41 am again this morning.
> _This vehicle is reversing
> This vehicle is reversing
> This vehicle is reversing
> ...




*thinks of the sound of smashing bottles as they empty glass ecycling bins*


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm, the brixton branch is letting their phone ring for five minutes, and then picking it up and hanging up instantly. 
Fortunately I'm at work and have redial. Revenge.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 1, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Grr. Biffa / Curry's bin men at 5.41 am again this morning.
> _This vehicle is reversing
> This vehicle is reversing
> This vehicle is reversing
> ...




Is that legal? I mean the time, not the vocals?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Hmm, the brixton branch is letting their phone ring for five minutes, and then picking it up and hanging up instantly.
> Fortunately I'm at work and have redial. Revenge.


 

The Brixton branch of Curry's?  You could have a long wait


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm, I know. I've resorted to filling in a Lambeth online noise complaint form.


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 1, 2009)

So at 11am or so I pop out to get a couple of pints of milk and some cigs, being a "sensible" sort of chap I check the state of my bank account with the ATM by the launderette on Brixton Road. It eats the card. It won't give it back. So I go home and phone the number printed on the machine. They don't return cards to customers, so I have to go to my bank to get a replacement.

So I have a cup of coffee and roll up the contents of some dog ends, and then phone the bank. Can't issue a card over the phone, and I have to request a new card from the local branch. So I spend nigh on an hour queuing to see a cashier to get some dosh, and then another half hour in order to be told that I can only get the card reissued by going to my own branch. So I get the rest of the shopping and go home. By now it is 4.30pm. If I'd not bothered to check my balance I'd have been back in 15 minutes max.

The moral of this story is, life's too short, just fucking spend spend spend.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 2, 2009)

Drama round New Park Road right now.  Neighbour reports hearing something that sounded like a gunshot at about 11.05pm, police van now blocking NPR on junction with Doverfield Road/Telegraph Passage, and blue police tape across road.  Not sure what's happening at Brixton Hill end. Police helicopter been hovering round for about 20 minutes.  So much for an early night.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 2, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Drama round New Park Road right now.  Neighbour reports hearing something that sounded like a gunshot at about 11.05pm, police van now blocking NPR on junction with Doverfield Road/Telegraph Passage, and blue police tape across road.  Not sure what's happening at Brixton Hill end. Police helicopter been hovering round for about 20 minutes.  So much for an early night.




helicopter's just gone over and sounded very low


----------



## Kanda (Sep 2, 2009)

Copter still here.. bed I think.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 2, 2009)

Seems like a "suspected" firearms incident at the top end of Felsberg Road.  Armed police at the junction of Felsberg and New Park Roads, and lots of activity - including that bloody helicopter.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2009)

There is a helicopter hovering, but over Elm park way....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 2, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Seems like a "suspected" firearms incident at the top end of Felsberg Road.  Armed police at the junction of Felsberg and New Park Roads, and lots of activity - including that bloody helicopter.




yeah, I can still hear it.  Wish it'd buzz off


----------



## ajdown (Sep 2, 2009)

Just spoke to the copper at this end, apparently it was about 11.05pm (just before I got home actually) so it could be a little while yet.  Sorry. I've shut my windows too but can still hear it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Just spoke to the copper at this end, apparently it was about 11.05pm (just before I got home actually) so it could be a little while yet.  Sorry. I've shut my windows too but can still hear it.




we've got double glazing


----------



## ajdown (Sep 3, 2009)

Me too, you must be further away from the target area.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Me too, you must be further away from the target area.




Unfortunately you can still hear everything outside.  Wonder what the point of double glazing is really when you can still hear everything


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 3, 2009)

The Helicopter is closer to minnie than it is to you, aj. 

Unless there are two.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> The Helicopter is closer to minnie than it is to you, aj.
> 
> Unless there are two.




Does that mean it's right above your head as well?  

well it's not at the moment but....


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Drama round New Park Road right now.  Neighbour reports hearing something that sounded like a gunshot at about 11.05pm, police van now blocking NPR on junction with Doverfield Road/Telegraph Passage, and blue police tape across road.  Not sure what's happening at Brixton Hill end. Police helicopter been hovering round for about 20 minutes.  So much for an early night.



Drove past there 15 minutes ago; junction of NPR and Brixton Hill blocked off with tape and about for vehicles with flashing blue lights. Think one was an ambulance but i couldn't see properly - it was like driving through a strobe


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 3, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> The Helicopter is closer to minnie than it is to you, aj.
> 
> Unless there are two.



There was only one
Was very high in the sky for a heli


----------



## ajdown (Sep 3, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> There was only one
> Was very high in the sky for a heli



If it was a firearms incident, could it be high up so it's out of range of being shot at?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> If it was a firearms incident, could it be high up so it's out of range of being shot at?



So, any more news? Haven't been up that way today.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 3, 2009)

Was all gone and clear when I woke up this morning, so no idea sorry.  Don't know if any 'yellow signs' have appeared during the day.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 3, 2009)

Just spoke to a local shopkeeper who said he heard 5 shots being fired, apparently it was a police car chasing a vehicle which decided to fire on the police car.

I'm not 100% sure exactly why they taped off that bit of road though.


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 3, 2009)

There was something in the London Paper about a body of a 24 year old turning up in Tulse Hill. Seperatly, five people were hospitalised in robberies in Clapham and Battersea yesterdaym which would explain the police being everywhere


----------



## pboi (Sep 3, 2009)

Spartaaaa


----------



## nick h. (Sep 3, 2009)

There were armed police with sniffer dogs checking everybody going into Balham tube at lunchtime. It had the feel of a planned operation rather than a Betty's Mad Dash. Perhaps they were looking for people with gunshot residue on 'em.


----------



## brix (Sep 3, 2009)

I live on New Park Road.  I've come home from work and there's a leaflet through my door from Operation Trident asking if I have any information on the 'shooting incident' which happened on Felsberg Road on 2 Sept at 'about 10.50pm'.  

I don't have any info unfortunately.  I went to bed at 10.30pm last night and was woken at 11.30pm by the blue lights and the helicopter.  I completely missed the bit in the middle owing to being sparko.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2009)

brix said:


> I live on New Park Road.  I've come home from work and there's a leaflet through my door from Operation Trident asking if I have any information on the 'shooting incident' which happened on Felsberg Road on 2 Sept at 'about 10.50pm'.
> 
> I don't have any info unfortunately.  I went to bed at 10.30pm last night and was woken at 11.30pm by the blue lights and the helicopter.  I completely missed the bit in the middle owing to being sparko.




how irresponsible of you


----------



## brix (Sep 3, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> how irresponsible of you



I know


----------



## ajdown (Sep 3, 2009)

I didn't get a leaflet 

My train home was 20 minutes late last night, so I got home at 11.10pm ... lucky escape by the sound of it.


----------



## nick h. (Sep 3, 2009)

Gosh, ajdown's train was late!  
_I say! How late exactly?_ 
Twenty minutes! 
_Well I never, I must note that for future reference._ 
Do! Then we can add up all the delays for the month and find out how much of his valuable time has been wasted! 

Anyone else noticed how he persists in the belief that the minutiae of his tedious life (especially his travel arrangements) are of interest to a bunch of strangers? The only explanation I can think of is this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissistic_personality_disorder.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 4, 2009)

I was simply making the point that, if it hadn't been for the delay on the train (which at the time was frustrating), I could have been walking along New Park Road at exactly the moment that the shots were being fired from the car being pursued.

I'm sure you'd rather not have been in an area where shots were being fired, too.

Quit the amateur psychology, and don't give up your day job.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I was simply making the point that, if it hadn't been for the delay on the train (which at the time was frustrating), I could have been walking along New Park Road at exactly the moment that the shots were being fired from the car being pursued.
> 
> I'm sure you'd rather not have been in an area where shots were being fired, too.
> 
> Quit the amateur psychology, and don't give up your day job.



Hee hee 1-0

Maybe this thread should be renamed Brixton Hill Chitter Chatter..we like minutaie here don't we Minnie? Quimcunx?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 4, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Hee hee 1-0
> 
> Maybe this thread should be renamed Brixton Hill Chitter Chatter..we like minutaie here don't we Minnie? Quimcunx?


 

We do


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't be mean to aj.  It was a perfectly valid post on what is after all a chitter chatter thread. 

*sends nick h to the naughty corner for being mean*


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> We do



and we don't need some SW9 fucker telling us what we need to know about buses, custard tarts, helicopters or whatever


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 4, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> and we don't need some SW9 fucker telling us what we need to know about buses, custard tarts, helicopters or whatever


 

are you trying to start a fight twisted?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> are you trying to start a fight twisted?



what's the point of fighting when we always win?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 4, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> what's the point of fighting when we always win?


 

ah, very true


----------



## billythefish (Sep 4, 2009)

The air ambulance has just landed somewhere near Brixton Hill / Josephine Ave... not sure what's going on, but am chained to the computer at the moment so cannot investigate.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2009)

billythefish said:


> The air ambulance has just landed somewhere near Brixton Hill / Josephine Ave... not sure what's going on, but am chained to the computer at the moment so cannot investigate.



It landed in Windmill Park. Didn't see anyone being taken into the park but they could have brought them through the waterworks.

ETa..I think Mrs M has a link to some site that tells when stuff like that happens and why. Or maybe then again it might be just the Fire Brigade.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 4, 2009)

nick h. said:


> Gosh, ajdown's train was late!
> _I say! How late exactly?_
> Twenty minutes!
> _Well I never, I must note that for future reference._
> ...



Why act like such an arsehole 

I'm sure with a pretty quick search it wouldn't take long to reveal some pretty tedious posts about the banalities of your life.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Why act like such an arsehole
> 
> I'm sure with a pretty quick search it wouldn't take long to reveal some pretty tedious posts about the banalities of your life.



Sometimes cyberbullying goes wrong


----------



## Winot (Sep 4, 2009)

Has the Aj backlash-backlash begun?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2009)

Winot said:


> Has the Aj backlash-backlash begun?



It is on this thread. He's a valuable source of info on transport, why police have roads sealed off, nice food in the area and so on. I never really encounter him elsewhere as he rarely crops up in sport or music (the only other two forums I ever really look at).


----------



## ajdown (Sep 4, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> It is on this thread. He's a valuable source of info on transport, why police have roads sealed off, nice food in the area and so on. I never really encounter him elsewhere as he rarely crops up in sport or music (the only other two forums I ever really look at).



I have little to no interest in sport (until naked female mud wrestling is regularly featured on Grandstand), and my music tastes tends to be fairly "odd" so I don't bother visiting there much.

I always try and respond to the post in an appropriate manner, rather than in a manner befitting my opinion of the post*er*, regardless of the subject or the content of their post.


----------



## billythefish (Sep 4, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> It landed in Windmill Park. Didn't see anyone being taken into the park but they could have brought them through the waterworks.
> 
> ETa..I think Mrs M has a link to some site that tells when stuff like that happens and why. Or maybe then again it might be just the Fire Brigade.



Cheers. It seemed to be down for quite a while. Maybe it was having a rest.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 4, 2009)

billythefish said:


> Cheers. It seemed to be down for quite a while. Maybe it was having a rest.





Guv of the pub said the paramedics went up Brixton Hill so it could have been the prison, but wouldn't they have a helipad there?

I know when they've had escapes, helicopters have been used, but maybe they hovered rather than landed?


----------



## ajdown (Sep 6, 2009)

Rail maintenance work going on on the high level railway bridge over the high street; just came through on a bus and noticed a road/rail JCB sitting up there doing something.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 7, 2009)

So, the council called me about the noise complaint. 

Apparently there's legally nothing they can do, but they're going to go round to Curry's and speak to them. 

A task I wouldn't really wish on anyone, although I didn't notice any noise this morning. 

Oh and a fair few Urb types were spotted at a rock'n'roll wedding over the weekend!


----------



## Pip (Sep 7, 2009)

Can Brixton Hillers save me making a new thread and tell me whether they still hire out floor sanders in the garage next to the fridge shop?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> Can Brixton Hillers save me making a new thread and tell me whether they still hire out floor sanders in the garage next to the fridge shop?


PM Minnie; she'll be walking past there tonight at about 8pm as habit dictates. Or PM ajdown; he can have a look out the bus window.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 7, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> PM Minnie; she'll be walking past there tonight at about 8pm as habit dictates. Or PM ajdown; he can have a look out the bus window.


 

I'll probably be thinking about my combination boiler 

I'll try to look though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 7, 2009)

Could try this number in the meantime

0207 274 2656 
41 Acre Lane, Brixton 
Diamond Hire London : Lagler floor sanding machines for hire, also hand & power tools - including hand held sanders - for hire / sale in our shop 

building construction
-
housing construction
-
house for sale
-
Property Hire


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry, got a phone call right as I went past and forgot to look.

Maybe you should try ringing them?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 8, 2009)

So, just coming back from an impromptu drink or 4 in the albert. the southbound side of the high street is down to one lane as BT dig up the road. The northbound bus stop is half full with two parked cars, one of which has blown a tire so they're changing to the spare wheel. Oh! And now BT have broken the water main! And it's flooding the gutter that they're trying to change a wheel in! And the buses pulling into the bus stops are spraying the waiting people with water!

I wish we'd implemented the facepalm smilie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I wish we'd implemented the facepalm smilie.




You still can


----------



## Kanda (Sep 8, 2009)

The restaurant at the back of The Gallery up Brixton Hill is now open every day instead of just Thur-Sun.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

Kanda said:


> The restaurant at the back of The Gallery up Brixton Hill is now open every day instead of just Thur-Sun.


 

oh, so why was it shut in the first place?


----------



## Pip (Sep 8, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sorry, got a phone call right as I went past and forgot to look.
> 
> Maybe you should try ringing them?



Sorry Minnie  thank you Minnie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> Sorry Minnie  thank you Minnie




Sorry Pip.  I went straight home tonight so missed walking past.  Did you try the other number (the one in Acre Lane)?


However, I found this from the Petrol Station Fire thread, a number is listed for Solid Oak Flooring that you may be able to try.  They might know the sander people


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 8, 2009)

They've painted out a football pitch on the hill in brockwell park with a slope from one side to the other.


----------



## nick h. (Sep 9, 2009)

A bit of helicopter action above Halfords at 9 am. Turns out the police were busting a weed factory in Dalberg Road four doors from me and the helicopter was waiting for the tenants to leg it over the garden wall into the Currys/Halfords loading bay. But they were arrested in the house - nothing for the helicopter to chase.   Having said that, it was the helicopter that detected the weed factory some time ago with an infra-red camera. 

Ossifers are still in there with all the plants. The parking wardens are ticketing all the unmarked cars.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2009)

nick h. said:


> A bit of helicopter action above Halfords at 9 am. Turns out the police were busting a weed factory in Dalberg Road four doors from me and the helicopter was waiting for the tenants to leg it over the garden wall into the Currys/Halfords loading bay. But they were arrested in the house - nothing for the helicopter to chase.  Having said that, it was the helicopter that detected the weed factory some time ago with an infra-red camera.
> 
> Ossifers are still in there with all the plants. The parking wardens are ticketing all the unmarked cars.


 

I wondered what that was, came on here and nobody had posted - until now


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 9, 2009)

I went in the shop beside Paulo'z Way last night and the man gave me 70p because he'd overcharged me last time I was in. 

Good man.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 9, 2009)

Got off the train at Brixton station about 7.30pm, to The Specials "Ghost Town" blaring out loudly from somewhere, which was nice.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> Can Brixton Hillers save me making a new thread and tell me whether they still hire out floor sanders in the garage next to the fridge shop?



H&S Hire shop right near you should be able to do you one.


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

Kanda said:


> H&S Hire shop right near you should be able to do you one.



Not for £15 a day though!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> Not for £15 a day though!


 

did you ring up those numbers I supplied?


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes I did, thank you. I'll credit you for my sanded floors


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> Yes I did, thank you. I'll credit you for my sanded floors


 

That's not very informative Pip 

Who did you use and how much did they charge you?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 10, 2009)

*"A Fox Died in Lansdowne Way"*

Bathsheba of the fab Stockwell News blog has just posted a link to this bizarre collection of images that have recently been put up on flickr.

Are they from last summer, or has someone only just created a shrine


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 11, 2009)

That reminds me, there's still a peculiar Michael Jackson memorial on the first garage on Barnwell Road... wreaths, pictures and flowers.


----------



## katie_m (Sep 13, 2009)

Is there anywhere Brixton-y where I can buy paint (for my front door) on a Sunday?  No car but happy to leap on a bus.


----------



## brix (Sep 13, 2009)

katie_m said:


> Is there anywhere Brixton-y where I can buy paint (for my front door) on a Sunday?  No car but happy to leap on a bus.



McKays on New Park Road will deffo sell paint.  Sometimes they're open on Sunday, sometimes they're not - it's a bit erratic tbh.  But you could give them a ring - see if they're open?  0208 674 1057 

Blissets, another excellent independent hardware store, are on Brixton Road down towards Oval.  Again, not sure if they're open on Sundays but their details are here if you want to give them a ring: http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1101/15325.php


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2009)

katie_m said:


> Is there anywhere Brixton-y where I can buy paint (for my front door) on a Sunday? No car but happy to leap on a bus.


 

Decorator's Mate on Streatham Hill, place in New Park Road, another decorator's place in Acre Lane

(ignore, didn't notice you mentioned Sunday)


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 14, 2009)

Shoe Zone has signs up announcing a buy one get one free offer. I find this a little confusing since I've only ever bought shoes that way.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 14, 2009)

brix said:


> Blissets, another excellent independent hardware store, are on Brixton Road down towards Oval.  Again, not sure if they're open on Sundays but their details are here if you want to give them a ring: http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1101/15325.php


I like this shop 
I bought my front door paint form here and it was mighty fine paint


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 15, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> Shoe Zone has signs up announcing a buy one get one free offer. I find this a little confusing since I've only ever bought shoes that way.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 15, 2009)

First time i have looked at this thread.
And it made me go and look at Flickr.
Just enjoying some good pics of Brixton.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 15, 2009)

Like this one,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lesbailey/3112503687/

And this beauty ;

http://www.flickr.com/photos/96364295@N00/3128055873/


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 15, 2009)

And wow, this ;

http://www.flickr.com/photos/coconino/2127148079/


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 15, 2009)

They've opened a branch of Intersport next to the Sainsbury's in Herne Hill. 
Which is nice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> And wow, this ;
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coconino/2127148079/


 

I've never seen that


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 15, 2009)

Does anyone know what all the police sirens were this morning? Up on Brixton Hill I suspect. Went on for about 20 minutes at 8am ish.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Does anyone know what all the police sirens were this morning? Up on Brixton Hill I suspect. Went on for about 20 minutes at 8am ish.


 

I didn't hear anything


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe its the autumnal windy weather then, there just seemed to be one car after the other going from Brixton towards Streatham with its siren on. 

Oh and I did see a marked police car get all four wheels off the ground ,driving over the speed bump / zebra crossing on Acre Lane last night.


----------



## gabi (Sep 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't hear anything



It sounded like armageddon outside my place as they went past (central brix). I assumed it was a fairly big incident.


----------



## pboi (Sep 15, 2009)

Tulse Hill station has the electronic oyster gates now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2009)

gabi said:


> It sounded like armageddon outside my place as they went past (central brix). I assumed it was a fairly big incident.


 

I am normally asleep at 8.00am though


----------



## gabi (Sep 15, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I am normally asleep at 8.00am though



Me too  Unfortunately the sirens changed that situation..

Still, I made it to work on time for the first time since 1998 so theres a silver lining.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2009)

gabi said:


> Me too  Unfortunately the sirens changed that situation..
> 
> Still, I made it to work on time for the first time since 1998 so theres a silver lining.


 


Congratulations


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 15, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> They've opened a branch of Intersport next to the Sainsbury's in Herne Hill.
> Which is nice.



ooh - that's good!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 16, 2009)

Went past Brixton Police Station yesterday,Gresham Road side.
Noticed that the containers,decorated with odd ramblings,
with plants/flowers in them had been whitewashed.

I saw the man who looks after them,watering the plants in the rain 
Didn't feel able to stop and ask him about it.

(I have looked for a thread about them,no joy but i am sure Editor recently posted some pics of them,can't find them either.)

Anyway yesterday was rubbish and this discovery added to it ever so slightly


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 16, 2009)

It's a little bizarre at the moment Gaijingirl - looks half stocked, but then it only opened at the end of last week. Not much stock in there at the moment. Missing a massive market not catering for the velodrome clientele too. 

Other curtain twitching comments:

When did the SWS film processing place open up on Atlantic Road? Has anyone tried it yet? 
Oh and St Francis is having a refit.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2009)

That's quick.   They've only been open a year, haven't they?


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> (I have looked for a thread about them,no joy but i am sure Editor recently posted some pics of them,can't find them either.)


It's here:
http://www.urban75.org/brixton/photos/plants-police-station.html


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks,Editor.
Hopefully new words of wisdom will appear on the whitewashed boxes.
Some of which had impressive tomato plants in them 

(His van is decorated with the same type of stuff.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Went past Brixton Police Station yesterday,Gresham Road side.
> Noticed that the containers,decorated with odd ramblings,
> with plants/flowers in them had been whitewashed.


 
oh, that's sad.  I loved trying to figure out what he was saying every time I went past on a bus


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, that's sad.  I loved trying to figure out what he was saying every time I went past on a bus



Standing at the bus stop reading them doesn't help either


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, that's sad.  I loved trying to figure out what he was saying every time I went past on a bus



Censorship of religious waffle. Sweet.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Hopefully he'll go back there in the middle of the night and re-do his "good work"


----------



## Spark (Sep 16, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Oh and St Francis is having a refit.



I have been wondering what is going on there.  I stopped seing the guy who originally ran it a couple of months ago (and in my view the quality seemed to go down).  A few weeks ago it seemed to shut and had a notice up about it being closed due to flooding.  There then has been a bit of activity over the past week.  

This morning when I went past there was a sign up about it reopening this weekend.  It it had a different name (can't remenber what but something like la luna) but said it would have the same pizza and pasta.

Can anyone shed any light?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2009)

St. Francis had some reference to la luna on the menus but I can't remember what.


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like the massive windows in the flat over St Francis. I'd like to live in that flat (but would need a dressing gown).


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 16, 2009)

They've got massive net curtains, so I'm sure your modesty might be intact! 

Didn't the signs say that they were closed as part of the general flood prevention stuff that's going on around those streets? If so, I'd imagine, along with having the month of August off, the financial compensation might be ok. 

Oh and just saw a busker being moved on from outside KFC.


----------



## story (Sep 16, 2009)

Just came past St Francis. It is re-opening this weekend as LaLupa. I assume they'll keep the picture of the sainted wolf as the logo....

Anyway, there is an invitation in the window to the opening party on Saturday 19th.


----------



## Spark (Sep 16, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> They've got massive net curtains, so I'm sure your modesty might be intact!
> 
> Didn't the signs say that they were closed as part of the general flood prevention stuff that's going on around those streets? If so, I'd imagine, along with having the month of August off, the financial compensation might be ok.
> 
> Oh and just saw a busker being moved on from outside KFC.



I think they closed after that happened.  I think the sign said something about closing due to flood damage.  I just thought it seemed a bit odd as the people in there had been different just before hand and the atmosphere didn't seem the same.


----------



## fjydj (Sep 19, 2009)

Why's Brixton water lane all clogged up with the buses?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/buses/default.html



> ACRE LANE, BRIXTON: Buses in the area are subject to delays of up to 45 minutes due to an earlier road traffic accident.


----------



## fjydj (Sep 19, 2009)

Crispy said:


> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/buses/default.html



you can't even walk down Brixton Hill, its blocked towards Brixton by a police at the junction with water lane and the sudbourne road junction is blocked to pedestrians too... 

not sure if Baytree is open. Possibly a fatal motorcyle crash according to the useless PScO.


----------



## choccy81 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Help with environment project*

Hello everyone, 

I am currently working through a MSc in Environmental Decision Making and as part of the course I am doing a project on local households and the decisions that are taken in the home relating to transport, waste, energy use etc. 

I would really appreciate your help - if you could complete my short survey at http://www.cuntbubble.org.uk/environment1.html I would be massively thankful! 

If you want to receive the results of the survey and / or would be happy to be contacted with further questions, please provide your email address in the form provided. 

I need to collect as much household data as possible so if you could spare 5 minutes that would be great. 

Thanks again


----------



## ajdown (Sep 19, 2009)

We just came through on a southbound 333 diverted via Effra Road and Water Lane, and it only felt like maybe 5-10 minutes extra rather than 45.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 19, 2009)

I got the 45 bus about 8pm and it started up effra road then turned down brixton water lane back onto brixton hill.  A couple of people seemed surprised and got off at st. matthews church. I was surprised but didn't get off. some people seemed to expect it.  The other buses weren't diverted.  What's that about?


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 22, 2009)

There's some sort of film crew on Atlantic Road, in the Bar & Grill or whatever its called and then in the market. Police escort and everything!


----------



## OpalFruit (Sep 22, 2009)

Is the Brixton Bar and Grill open again?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 22, 2009)

OpalFruit said:


> Is the Brixton Bar and Grill open again?



It has been open for at least a month.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 22, 2009)

I didn't realise how empty the Duke of Edinburgh is nowadays... shame. Lovely garden. etc.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2009)

choccy81 said:


> I need to collect as much household data as possible


I've got some household waste you can collect to go with your spam.


----------



## ash (Sep 23, 2009)

*Duke of Edinburgh, Ferndale rd*

The Duke of Edinburgh has (in my opinion) a decent new manager (Wilkie) who has been there for about 6 months (ork nowing my memory maybe a year) .  I have not been there later in the evening (I have occasionally visited at lunch or early pm).  I agree the garden is very underused but is sadly becoming quite neglected and a bit weary looking.  I think the constant sports coverage in the bars doesnt help   -  football is fine, rugby a little irritating, cricket very relaxing.  BUT darts is pushing it a bit!! The pub still has a sense of community,but I wonder how long it can continue to trade if there is not enough custom??


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah I was told last night that the management had changed regularly over the last year. I somehow managed to get myself barred from there a few years ago, so hadn't ventured back for a while. The landlord seemed friendly and competent and knew his regulars. 
The Thai food smelt good, and it was getting busy as the footballers came in post games, but if you didn't want to watch the telly, the garden was the only retreat. 

Oh and St Francis, or whatever its current lupine name is now, has a sign up today offering DJ Cassandra on Thursdsays, playing reggae from '68 - '74. Not a Vet will know who that is...


----------



## rennie (Sep 23, 2009)

Has Ivan's Retreat shut down? I went by on the bus yesterday around 10ish and it looked shut.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 23, 2009)

Two fire engines, a support unit and car on the corner of New Park Road and Brixton Hill, but can't see any evidence of a fire.  Not sure what's going on there.  Traffic moving ok round it though.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> Has Ivan's Retreat shut down? I went by on the bus yesterday around 10ish and it looked shut.



Think it is still open, pretty sure I clocked that a couple of days ago.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> Has Ivan's Retreat shut down? I went by on the bus yesterday around 10ish and it looked shut.



It's reopening at the start of October as The Rest Is Noise. 

http://www.whisperinandhollerin.com/incoming/item.asp?id=1850


----------



## ajdown (Sep 24, 2009)

At long last it looks like the northbound bus stop riots by the tube station could be coming to an end.  There was a police van and about 4 police(possibly plastic plod rather than proper copper) hanging around there keeping an eye on the schoolkids this morning.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 24, 2009)

The peace will last as long as the police presence does


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2009)

ianw said:


> It's reopening at the start of October as The Rest Is Noise.
> 
> http://www.whisperinandhollerin.com/incoming/item.asp?id=1850



Looks potentially quite good if what they say there is to be believed. Another live music venue in Brixton and they say they'll have a 3am licence at weekends.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Looks potentially quite good if what they say there is to be believed. Another live music venue in Brixton and they say they'll have a 3am licence at weekends.



It certainly has potential. Be interested to see how they manage to banish the venue's airport bar "charm".

Also, I see that Jack Penate is playing a gig at the Fridge. I'm no JP fan, but good to see live music being put on there again. Let's hope it's the first gig of many...


----------



## rennie (Sep 24, 2009)

ianw said:


> It certainly has potential. Be interested to see how they manage to banish the venue's airport bar "charm".
> 
> Also, I see that Jack Penate is playing a gig at the Fridge. I'm no JP fan, but good to see live music being put on there again. Let's hope it's the first gig of many...



Let's just hope they freakin repaint the outside wall. It looks awful.

*pedant alert*.


----------



## gabi (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone been to Sins yet? 

Looks well dodgy. So does the clientele slinking around outside it.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> Let's just hope they freakin repaint the outside wall. It looks awful.
> 
> *pedant alert*.





Which? The Fridge? There was someone painting that the other day, as it happens..


----------



## matt m (Sep 24, 2009)

The Rest Is Noise sounds cool..

they're basically finally doing what they should have done with Ivan's Retreat to start with. I notice that their press release conveniently makes it sound like it's a whole new enterprise - it's pretending that they're new owners coming in, as opposed to realizing they've ballsed up and starting afresh.

I like the fact they've got The Local and Countrier Than Thou promoting there. And for free, too.

I reckon the Ritzy (Upstairs) should watch and learn...


----------



## rennie (Sep 24, 2009)

ianw said:


> Which? The Fridge? There was someone painting that the other day, as it happens..



Yup, The Fridge.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2009)

matt m said:


> The Rest Is Noise sounds cool..
> 
> they're basically finally doing what they should have done with Ivan's Retreat to start with. I notice that their press release conveniently makes it sound like it's a whole new enterprise - it's pretending that they're new owners coming in, as opposed to realizing they've ballsed up and starting afresh.
> 
> ...



A few years ago we didn't really have anywhere with regular live music except for the Academy and the Windmill.

Now (or soon)... Hootenanny, the Fridge, the Grosvenor, Jamm (sort of) and this place.

And yet Bradys remains boarded up.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> A few years ago we didn't really have anywhere with regular live music except for the Academy and the Windmill.
> 
> Now (or soon)... Hootenanny, the Fridge, the Grosvenor, Jamm (sort of) and this place.
> 
> And yet Bradys remains boarded up.



You forgot Offline at the Albert.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 24, 2009)

ajdown said:


> You forgot Offline at the Albert.


They run their own gigs there too, with other promoters


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2009)

ajdown said:


> You forgot Offline at the Albert.



It's not really set up primarily as a live music venue though. I'd say it's in the same category as the Ritzy upstairs.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 24, 2009)

it's actually a pretty awful live venue in terms of layout


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 24, 2009)

ianw said:


> I see that Jack Penate is playing a gig at the Fridge. I'm no JP fan, but good to see live music being put on there again. Let's hope it's the first gig of many...



I love the Fridge.

According to the website there's going to be more live gigs, and some sort of training programme for technicians.



> Andrew Czezowski and Susan Carrington creators of The Fridge in Brixton have forged an innovative new partnership with the prestigious Alchemea College of Audio Engineering to re-launch it as a state-of-the-art live music venue hosting a unique course for ‘Live Sound Training’.
> 
> Live music industry legend Alan ‘Nobby’ Hopkinson has been appointed Head Of Live Sound. As a result, regular live music concerts are set to return to The Fridge in Brixton for the first time in 15 years…AT LAST A GOOD LIVE MUSIC NEWS STORY!!!



http://www.fridge.co.uk/


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2009)

Crispy said:


> it's actually a pretty awful live venue in terms of layout



Mind you so is the Windmill, in theory at least.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Mind you so is the Windmill, in theory at least.


 

That's hardly their fault.  It wasn't exactly designed to be a music pub.  

Bring back the pool table and jukebox I say


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2009)

Are you a pool wizard Minnie?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 24, 2009)

Or do you just like hanging around with bad boys with mispent childhoods? 

We need to know, minnie.


----------



## brix (Sep 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Or do you just like hanging around with bad boys with mispent childhoods?
> 
> We need to know, minnie.



Oh, I think we know without asking, don't we?  *whistles*


----------



## ajdown (Sep 24, 2009)

Dynamic Discount Market, at the top of the hill just a couple of doors up from the now-closed Telegraph, is now stocking commemorative Michael Jackson mugs and coasters.

Don't all rush at once though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Are you a pool wizard Minnie?



Not a wiz, but I was average.  I once knocked a guy off the table who had won over 20 games straight, but I think he was probably getting a bit bored 



quimcunx said:


> Or do you just like hanging around with bad boys with mispent childhoods?
> 
> We need to know, minnie.



I suppose the last two did, yeah 

I had a nice respectable RAF guy before that though so they weren't all bad


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I once knocked a guy off the table



You do realise it's the balls you're supposed to be hitting?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2009)

teuchter said:


> You do realise it's the balls you're supposed to be hitting?


yeah, that's how she did it


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 25, 2009)

I've played pool five times and won twice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 25, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I've played pool five times and won twice.


 

Who were you playing?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 25, 2009)

Two seperate people who were beating me resoundingly until, after potting the last coloured ball, they accidentally potted the white.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 25, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Two seperate people who were beating me resoundingly until, after potting the last coloured ball, they accidentally potted the white.


 

oh right, so *you *didn't actually pot the black then


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 25, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh right, so *you *didn't actually pot the black then



No.  I'm not really an expert. Note in my post that I didn't even remember that the black gets potted last...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 25, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> No. I'm not really an expert. Note in my post that I didn't even remember that the black gets potted last...


 

What colour balls were you on?


----------



## pboi (Sep 27, 2009)

back to the street drinking / windrush/st matthews crew


Was getting the bus past the other day and since all this work is on , the green area outside St Matthews is the hub for the dudes hanging about all day

I am pretty sure it was a funeral taking place in the church and I couldnt believe my eyes when a few of the crew were walking up to the funeral attendees ( I didnt even know they used it as a church still) outside and bothering them. Bad eggs and all that, but wtf, it was horrible to watch.


----------



## gabi (Sep 29, 2009)

Theres a better than usual lot of christians jamming outside kfc at the mo. I've actually turned off the sound on the footy to tune in.

Soundin good.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 29, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What colour balls were you on?



I dunno.  2nd, 3rd maybe? 



1st....?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 29, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I dunno.  2nd, 3rd maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 1st....?





Were they red, green, blue, pink colours etc?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't recall. 

It wasn't snooker. 

My cousins used to have a snooker room.  i was shit at that too.


----------



## Spark (Sep 30, 2009)

does anyone know what's going on in the centre outside foot locker at the moment?  looks like some kind of filming thing.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 30, 2009)

Spark said:


> does anyone know what's going on in the centre outside foot locker at the moment?  looks like some kind of filming thing.



There were a load of trucks unloading film equipment on Atlantic Road when I came home about 6.30pm so I guess so.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 30, 2009)

Connected with the filming last week perhaps?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 1, 2009)

Car-motorbike accident on Brixton Hill.

What a surprise an Audi was involved.

http://twitpic.com/jtgy1


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 2, 2009)

Google streetview cam went past me on Brixton Road 20-30 mins ago.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 2, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> Google streetview cam went past me on Brixton Road 20-30 mins ago.



It seemed to spend all afternoon trolling about the side roads around Stockwell Road, Acre Lane and on - I think it was looking for the streets it missed last time, filling in the gaps!


----------



## pboi (Oct 3, 2009)

Wild Caper

Chorizo and Mozzarella Calzone


I~ came~


----------



## ajdown (Oct 3, 2009)

We were in Brixton Market about 3pm, and outside Boots was a guy tap-dancing for money. 

We then went off to Camberwell.  As we went past again about 15 minutes ago on our way home, he was still outside Boots, tapping away merrily.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 4, 2009)

Unless I happened to miss a big wodge in the letterbox when we came back yesterday, I've just had post delivered.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 4, 2009)

robbery in the market yesterday - apparently a guy went up to a woman, put his arms around her and made it look like they were canoodling.  people around thought they lovers, or summat.  he took the woman's chain and watch.  the woman who told me about it wondered if he may have had a knife against the woman, as she didn't say anything or give any sign of the situation she was in.  not sure if it was reported to police, hope so.  guess they might pick it up on these boards!

spoke to mohammed, the Pakistani guy three stalls in from boots, who said the same guy had tried to give him a £20 note with blue something or other on it.  seems a security van got robbed in Iceleand the night before (I saw the police there at about 9 pm), and this guy may well have been using notes stolen from there.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 4, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Unless I happened to miss a big wodge in the letterbox when we came back yesterday, I've just had post delivered.



You've just had post delivered.  He said hello as I was making my windows dirtier. 

Overtime after the strikes, I expect.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2009)

shygirl said:


> robbery in the market yesterday - apparently a guy went up to a woman, put his arms around her and made it look like they were canoodling.  people around thought they lovers, or summat.  he took the woman's chain and watch.  the woman who told me about it wondered if he may have had a knife against the woman, as she didn't say anything or give any sign of the situation she was in.  not sure if it was reported to police, hope so.  guess they might pick it up on these boards!



that's a barcelona technique!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Car-motorbike accident on Brixton Hill.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/jtgy1





What a surprise 

Obviously why traffic was being diverted the other day when I went down Brixton.  Couldn't figure out what had happened.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 5, 2009)

shygirl said:


> robbery in the market yesterday - apparently a guy went up to a woman, put his arms around her and made it look like they were canoodling.  people around thought they lovers, or summat.  he took the woman's chain and watch.  the woman who told me about it wondered if he may have had a knife against the woman, as she didn't say anything or give any sign of the situation she was in.  not sure if it was reported to police, hope so.  guess they might pick it up on these boards!
> 
> spoke to mohammed, the Pakistani guy three stalls in from boots, who said the same guy had tried to give him a £20 note with blue something or other on it.  seems a security van got robbed in Iceleand the night before (I saw the police there at about 9 pm), and this guy may well have been using notes stolen from there.



If it was late afternoon it probably was reported as the market was crawling with police acting like they were looking for someone.


----------



## Winot (Oct 5, 2009)

A new Algerian restaurant/cafe - Khamsa - has opened on the corner of Acre Lane and Solon Rd (opposite Opus/Upstairs).  Looks quite promising - couscous/tagines in the evening at £10-12 and run by a very friendly Algerian couple.  We popped in Sat lunchtime and they were only offering salads/meze (eg baba ghanoush; merguez and chickpeas) at £12 for eight.  Delicious they were too and I think the plan is to offer a wider range of food at lunchtime (including takeaway) as they bed in.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Winot said:


> A new Algerian restaurant/cafe - Khamsa - has opened on the corner of Acre Lane and Solon Rd (opposite Opus/Upstairs).  Looks quite promising - couscous/tagines in the evening at £10-12 and run by a very friendly Algerian couple.  We popped in Sat lunchtime and they were only offering salads/meze (eg baba ghanoush; merguez and chickpeas) at £12 for eight.  Delicious they were too and I think the plan is to offer a wider range of food at lunchtime (including takeaway) as they bed in.



ooh - this could be a nice new addition... will check it out.  Thanks


----------



## clandestino (Oct 6, 2009)

Winot said:


> A new Algerian restaurant/cafe - Khamsa - has opened on the corner of Acre Lane and Solon Rd (opposite Opus/Upstairs).  Looks quite promising - couscous/tagines in the evening at £10-12 and run by a very friendly Algerian couple.  We popped in Sat lunchtime and they were only offering salads/meze (eg baba ghanoush; merguez and chickpeas) at £12 for eight.  Delicious they were too and I think the plan is to offer a wider range of food at lunchtime (including takeaway) as they bed in.



Sounds good! Is it where De Bess was or the hardware shop?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 6, 2009)

New Park Road seems to have a single Policeman on patrol. He was walking around most of the evening last night, also 2 on pushbikes around for a fair time.


----------



## ash (Oct 6, 2009)

The Algerian cafe is where de bess was


----------



## rennie (Oct 6, 2009)

Is the Algerian place open on Sundays?


----------



## ashie259 (Oct 7, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What a surprise
> 
> Obviously why traffic was being diverted the other day when I went down Brixton.  Couldn't figure out what had happened.



Another one today, around 7.30am, at the junction with Water Lane. The motorcyclist was at least conscious, talking and appeared reasonably comfortable as he was being attended to by the ambulance people, so hopefully not too badly hurt.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 7, 2009)

He was being stretchered into the ambulance as I went past on the 133 bus.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2009)

I noticed this morning that they seem to be doing a full strip-out of the ex-Woolworths space at the moment.

It's quite enormous when you can see all the way through to the back without obstruction.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2009)

but I need 2 cushion fillers from there!


----------



## Bob (Oct 9, 2009)

Betty Evans Jacas has defected to the Tories from Labour councillor for B Hill.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 10, 2009)

Bob said:


> Betty Evans Jacas has defected to the Tories from Labour councillor for B Hill.



Was she deselected to make way for Alex Holland (presumably the "Friends of Brixton Market" guy)?

Her former ward colleague Steve Reed was being less than gallant (and possibly in breach of data protection act?) about her on Twitter.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 10, 2009)

Two very different takes on Betty's switch across the benches at Lambeth:

Labour Councillor takes Conservative Whip in Lambeth - from Lambeth Conservatives website.

Turncoat councillor betrays local people  -from Steve Reed's Labour website


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 10, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> Turncoat councillor betrays local people  -from Steve Reed's Labour website


bloody hell that's a proper slagging off!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 10, 2009)

Some nasty choice of words from other Twittering Lambeth councillors.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 10, 2009)

Brixton Hatter said:


> bloody hell that's a proper slagging off!



Loved the bit about "does that post come with an allowance?"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The little shop on my estate was robbed at gunpoint on Friday. No-one physically injured but an elderly customer and the shopkeeper naturally very shaken.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> Turncoat councillor betrays local people  -from Steve Reed's Labour website





Tricky Skills said:


> Some nasty choice of words from other Twittering Lambeth councillors.



It's not particularly dignified is it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Youths (allegedly from the Guinness Trust estate) coming onto our estate and directly firing fireworks at random people. 
I've got to say the firework problem isn't as bad as it was a few years ago here but it's still a problem.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 12, 2009)

Accident in Camberwell apparently causing a bit of disruption; although not necessarily Brixton related, if you're going that way on the 45 bus expect some redirection.


----------



## se5 (Oct 12, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It's not particularly dignified is it.



Its the petty side of party politics I guess and in this way they're all the same, I bet if it had been the other way around the tories or lib dems would be equally rude about her.

Surely she will lose her seat at the elections in May - I guess she may have been offered assurances / indications that she would get a post with the Tories?


----------



## se5 (Oct 12, 2009)

Strange too that she can so completely flip sides after (according to this profile http://www.obv.org.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1075&Itemid=122) 30 years of Labour membership

Its reported on Conservative home http://conservativehome.blogs.com/l...-councillor-defects-to-the-conservatives.html and numerous other blogs


----------



## ajdown (Oct 12, 2009)

Is there anything before the May elections?  I've started getting party based crap through my letterbox already.


----------



## se5 (Oct 12, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Is there anything before the May elections?  I've started getting party based crap through my letterbox already.




Not as far as I know unless Gordon Brown decides to hold a general election before May...

All the parties are beginning to prepare for the elections on 6 May 2010 - expect many many more trees to die between now and then all with the purpose of gaining your support for a particular candidate/party


----------



## ajdown (Oct 12, 2009)

se5 said:


> Not as far as I know unless Gordon Brown decides to hold a general election before May...
> 
> All the parties are beginning to prepare for the elections on 6 May 2010 - expect many many more trees to die between now and then all with the purpose of gaining your support for a particular candidate/party



I shall simply have a short checklist to each candidate that knocks on my door, are you in support of .... issue yes/no - and tell them thanks for your time, you'll find out in May whether you answered my questions correctly or not, and not enter into any other debate or discussion with them.

Just remember "poly" means many, and "ticks" are blood-sucking insects.

I wonder whether a "no political leaflets" notice on my letterbox will have any effect?


----------



## Bob (Oct 12, 2009)

se5 said:


> Its the petty side of party politics I guess and in this way they're all the same, I bet if it had been the other way around the tories or lib dems would be equally rude about her.
> 
> Surely she will lose her seat at the elections in May - I guess she may have been offered assurances / indications that she would get a post with the Tories?



Actually I think you're wrong on that - Labour activists seem to have a particularly macho culture in my experience - hence them calling this woman a scab....  I dread it when meeting Labour activist friends of friends because they tend to be so unpleasantly hostile to me (as a Lib Dem).

In other Lambeth Tory news - Clare Whelan (Conservative councillor for Thurlow Park and wife of John Whelan) is on the shortlist for Norfolk South West (a safe Conservative seat IIRC).


----------



## se5 (Oct 12, 2009)

Bob said:


> Actually I think you're wrong on that - Labour activists seem to have a particularly macho culture in my experience - hence them calling this woman a scab....  I dread it when meeting Labour activist friends of friends because they tend to be so unpleasantly hostile to me (as a Lib Dem).
> 
> In other Lambeth Tory news - Clare Whelan (Conservative councillor for Thurlow Park and wife of John Whelan) is on the shortlist for Norfolk South West (a safe Conservative seat IIRC).



Yes I know what you mean about the Labour people (or some of them at least) - they seem to take it as betrayal of the cause if you even think of not supporting them or even suggesting that another political party/ political opponent might have a good idea or might be worth talking to for the greater good of the area.

In my experience Clare Whelan and the Tories generally in Lambeth seem to be alright: at community events and hustings etc that I have gone to they have always come across as reasonable not the objectionable types you sometimes see in other parts of the country. Not that I'd ever vote for them...


----------



## Bob (Oct 14, 2009)

Apparently Alex McKenna, one of the Labour councillors for Vassall has been deselected by Labour.

Does anyone know why this is?

There seems to be a lot of deselection going on round London by Labour at the moment - I've heard of significant amounts in Barking, Lewisham and in a couple of other places.


----------



## se5 (Oct 15, 2009)

Maybe because he was rubbish? 

Talking to a friend recently who had had reason to contact the Vassall councillors on a local matter she got replies straight away from the other Labour councillor and the Lib Dem councillor but nothing from Mckenna - not even an acknowledgement of her email. Maybe the labour party realised this and has given him his marching orders?


He's something like Labour Whip isnt he? Maybe he sees his role as more town hall based but thats no reason to neglect voters


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 15, 2009)

se5 said:


> ...In my experience Clare Whelan and the Tories generally in Lambeth seem to be alright: at community events and hustings etc that I have gone to they have always come across as reasonable not the objectionable types you sometimes see in other parts of the country. Not that I'd ever vote for them...


I'm no fan of them at all. Clare Whelan and her husband John represent the posh bit of Lambeth (Gypsy Hill and West Dulwich IIRC) and I never recall them being particularly supportive of Brixton (unless you count the Trinity Arms  ) I wrote to John Whelan once complaining about something - i think it was when he was joint leader of the council under the Lib Dem/Tory coalition - and instead of addressing my points, he forwarded the email to his mates and slagged me off. Unfortunately for him, computers arent one of his strong points and he managed to CC me in to the email.  So I sent it to the South London Press and he got in lots of trouble!


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 22, 2009)

More on the Betty Evans-Jacas saga on the Lambeth Tories' website today:

Community Backlash As Labour “Falsely” Smears Councillor Betty Evans-Jacas

The quote marks around "falsely" seem quite bizarre if they are an attempt to avoid defamation (in a story about Labour allegedly defaming her!)


----------



## charcol (Oct 23, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> More on the Betty Evans-Jacas saga on the Lambeth Tories' website today:
> 
> Community Backlash As Labour “Falsely” Smears Councillor Betty Evans-Jacas
> 
> The quote marks around "falsely" seem quite bizarre if they are an attempt to avoid defamation (in a story about Labour allegedly defaming her!)



Steve Reed is claiming that retaining her existing allowances on LFEPA constitutes being paid to defect. I suspect he was hoping that Evans-Jacas would become Vice-Chair at yesterday's special LFEPA meeting - thereby getting additional allowances - which didn't materialise.  So it's false in the sense that she hasn't received any extra cash, but she does retain her previous allowances.  Perhaps that explains the quote marks.

Is Reed doing the right thing by adopting an aggressive response to the defection?  I get a sense that he is not necessarily representing the views of all Labour backbenchers by attacking her personally and a vow of silence might help to calm things down.


----------



## Bob (Oct 23, 2009)

> Labour smears directed at a new Conservative councillor in Brixton who converted to the Tories collapsed in shame today, exposing Labour as the “nasty party” of South London.
> 
> Labour Leader of the Council Steve Reed alleged at a Lambeth Council meeting on October 21, and on his personal blog and Twitter account, that the Conservatives had allegedly “bought a seat on the Council” by promising Councilor Betty Evans-Jacas a huge increase in her allowances on the London Fire Authority. It was a false allegation with no evidence.
> 
> ...



Am I right that this guy is saying that Labour are racist? 

Steve Reed's been very happy to fling around allegations of racism in the past - so there's some irony if I read this right.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 23, 2009)

Bob said:


> Am I right that this guy is saying that Labour are racist?



As in "scab" = "blackleg" = therefore racist?


----------



## Bob (Oct 23, 2009)

teuchter said:


> As in "scab" = "blackleg" = therefore racist?



I think so.  I can't work out what else the quote might mean.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 23, 2009)

i saw unmarked white vans out in brixton today, collecting mail from postboxes   so much for the strike


----------



## Bob (Oct 26, 2009)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i saw unmarked white vans out in brixton today, collecting mail from postboxes   so much for the strike



They've been using independent contractors to deliver parcels locally - I had a white van deliver some stuff to me a few days ago.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 26, 2009)

It's some of the workers on strike, not the service.

Doesn't mean the service has to stop if they can get people in to work in place of those that are striking.  As strikers don't get paid, it's not costing the company any more to employ temps to do the job in their place.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2009)

I got a postal delivery yesterday.  Quite confusing as yesterday was a Sunday


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 26, 2009)

ajdown said:


> It's some of the workers on strike, not the service.
> 
> Doesn't mean the service has to stop if they can get people in to work in place of those that are striking.  As strikers don't get paid, *it's not costing the company any more to employ temps to do the job in their place*.



Put down the Mail and smell the coffee (and to keep it Brixtoncentric, I recommend the coffee from Adams Bakery on B Hill)


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 26, 2009)

Just seen in the South London Press that Wheels for Wellbeing lost all their bicycles in a fire at their storage place in Brockwell Park .

Never heard of them, and don't remember the fire (sounds like it was in the old changing room block near the Lido) - but what an awful thing to happen.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2009)

I didn't know they had cycle hire at Brockwell.  Hm.  That's handy to know.  Or would have been.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Put down the Mail and smell the coffee (and to keep it Brixtoncentric, I recommend the coffee from Adams Bakery on B Hill)



I don't read the Mail (or any other daily paper), and I don't like coffee either actually.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I don't read the Mail (or any other daily paper), and I don't like coffee either actually.



So where did you get the information that employing temps doesn't cost the RM extra?


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 26, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I don't read the Mail (or any other daily paper), and I don't like coffee either actually.



Employing temps is way more expensive, not to mention illegal in this case.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 26, 2009)

I just had a package delivered that was posted on the 28th September according to the postmark.  That's more illegal than employing temps.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 26, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I just had a package delivered that was posted on the 28th September according to the postmark.  That's more illegal than employing temps.



Is it?  Under what law is that then?


----------



## ajdown (Oct 26, 2009)

Isn't deliberately withholding mail a crime?


----------



## Bob (Oct 27, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Employing temps is way more expensive, not to mention illegal in this case.



I'm not a legal expert. 

But it strikes me that there are a lot of innocent victims of the postal strike - such as my friend who has blogged here about how the postal strike a) threatens him getting hospital treatment, b) threatens his incapacity benefit. 


http://loveandliberty.blogspot.com/2009/10/when-postal-strikes-and-nhs-bureaucracy.html


----------



## teuchter (Oct 27, 2009)

Bob said:


> I'm not a legal expert.
> 
> But it strikes me that there are a lot of innocent victims of the postal strike - such as my friend who has blogged here about how the postal strike a) threatens him getting hospital treatment,



I've never quite understood why the health service insists on using the mail as the means of communication with patients. Why not just email (for those patients who have access to it, anyway)? 

I've received appointment letters after the appointment date in the past, without any kind of RM strike going on.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 27, 2009)

Bob said:


> I'm not a legal expert.
> 
> But it strikes me that there are a lot of innocent victims of the postal strike - such as my friend who has blogged here about how the postal strike a) threatens him getting hospital treatment, b) threatens his incapacity benefit.
> 
> ...



Well he would, wouldn't he.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 27, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Isn't deliberately withholding mail a crime?



I don't know, is it?  If it is, was it deliberetaly withheld?


----------



## ajdown (Oct 27, 2009)

Tampering with mail is a crime.  Therefore it seems quite straightforward to me that tampering with delivery - ie deliberately and knowingly making it take an excessive time to be delivered - is also covered as a crime.

Taking a reasonable time to deliver within the constraints of the current system is one thing.  Taking nearly 4 weeks to arrive, because of a strike, seems to me a criminal act.


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 27, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Tampering with mail is a crime.



Met Police non-emergency number is 0300 123 1212.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 27, 2009)

With a backlog mail is piled up and the stuff at the top gets sorted first.

I am still waiting for stuff that was posted in August to arrive & I am not expecting it until a week or so after the strike is settled & the backlog is cleared.

Can't see it being a crime though. 

Employing casual labour to clear the backlog could be.


----------



## cwservices (Oct 27, 2009)

richie t send me your email address and i'll get invoice to you as soon as mate , from cwservices


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 27, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Tampering with mail is a crime.  Therefore it seems quite straightforward to me that tampering with delivery - ie deliberately and knowingly making it take an excessive time to be delivered - is also covered as a crime.
> 
> Taking a reasonable time to deliver within the constraints of the current system is one thing.  Taking nearly 4 weeks to arrive, because of a strike, seems to me a criminal act.



Yes, but you're a well known idiot.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 27, 2009)

cwservices said:


> richie t send me your email address and i'll get invoice to you as soon as mate , from cwservices



Yeah cool


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2009)

I see Negril has been gutted.  Is it just a refit or sold, anyone know?


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 28, 2009)

that's a shame, was a nice place.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 28, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Yes, but you're a well known idiot.



Hahahahahahahahahahahaha

Perfect call and response.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> that's a shame, was a nice place.



By workmen, not fire.  The Negril sign hasn't been taken down, but it's fenced off and there is a full skip in the garden bit.  I'm going with refit for the time being.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 28, 2009)

I noticed that the Iroko Bar at the top of the hill had various legal notices from landlords and bailiffs attached to it this morning, so that looks like that could be gone too.


----------



## Bob (Oct 28, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I noticed that the Iroko Bar at the top of the hill had various legal notices from landlords and bailiffs attached to it this morning, so that looks like that could be gone too.



A former waitress from there is a friend's flatmate. Apparently the owners were colossally incompetent.  

One incident she mentioned included people booking a birthday for 20 people there and the owners failing to buy enough food to cook for them.


----------



## Spark (Oct 28, 2009)

More change at beach bar/tongue n groove.  It seems it's no longer a bar at all.  Looked like it's going to be some type of money changing shop.


----------



## gabi (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh, we're getting a new taxi place in the not too distant future. Out the back of the jamaican patti place on brighton terrace. Run by the guy who runs the nail joint.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 28, 2009)

Streatham High Road "closed due to an incident" apparently; buses terminating early and being diverted.  Anyone have further info?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Streatham High Road "closed due to an incident" apparently; buses terminating early and being diverted.  Anyone have further info?



Nope but I was passed by a lot of police cars steaming in a blues n twos convoy not a million miles away..


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 28, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I didn't know they had cycle hire at Brockwell.  Hm.  That's handy to know.  Or would have been.



They didn't.  Wheels for Wellbeing would set up on the levelled football pitch a couple of times a week and targetted those with mobility and other health problems.  They brought out all kinds of bikes/trikes etc for people to try out on the pitch.  Such a lovely idea and such a tragedy this news.


----------



## honto (Oct 28, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Streatham High Road "closed due to an incident" apparently; buses terminating early and being diverted.  Anyone have further info?



There was a guy up on a roof down the bottom of Streatham threatening to commit suicide, he was there at lunchtime, and I'm unsure what current status is.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 28, 2009)

honto said:


> There was a guy up on a roof down the bottom of Streatham threatening to commit suicide, he was there at lunchtime, and I'm unsure what current status is.



Finally reopened sometime around 10pm.

Several thousand people have had their journeys home delayed by an hour or more


----------



## ajdown (Oct 28, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> Several thousand people have had their journeys home delayed by an hour or more



The 333 I was on about 6.15 terminated at the top of Brixton Hill rather than going to Tooting.  Even then it was about 15-20 minutes later than I would normally have expected to have got home.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Streatham High Road "closed due to an incident" apparently; buses terminating early and being diverted.  Anyone have further info?




Must have been a major incident or there's been more than one today.  We went up Streatham maybe 2.30ish and ended up getting off the bus and walking as traffic wasn't moving.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Must have been a major incident or there's been more than one today.  We went up Streatham maybe 2.30ish and ended up getting off the bus and walking as traffic wasn't moving.



The suicidal guy was apparently moving around the roof of the block of flats in the triangle between St Leonard's junction and Streatham Green, so the Met had to close both Streatham High Rd northbound and Mitcham Lane southbound.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 28, 2009)

Just looked around about the 10th place in the area that is described as a studio but is actually a room where you can lie in bed and cook your dinner.  surely someone somewhere has a studio that is actually big enough to put more than two bits of furniture in?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2009)

honto said:


> There was a guy up on a roof down the bottom of Streatham threatening to commit suicide, he was there at lunchtime, and I'm unsure what current status is.





lang rabbie said:


> The suicidal guy was apparently moving around the roof of the block of flats in the triangle between St Leonard's junction and Streatham Green, so the Met had to close both Streatham High Rd northbound and Mitcham Lane southbound.




ah right, must have started well before that as I was in Brixton midday and saw loads of police going up there then, so when they were still going up at 2.30, assumed it must be something different, although I did do a bit of shopping and go home first so it was probably a bit later


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Just looked around about the 10th place in the area that is described as a studio but is actually a room where you can lie in bed and cook your dinner.  surely someone somewhere has a studio that is actually big enough to put more than two bits of furniture in?



Do you have to share a bathroom?  If you have to share a bathroom then it's a bedsit surely?


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 28, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Do you have to share a bathroom?  If you have to share a bathroom then it's a bedsit surely?



i've seen places described as studios that share kitchen AND bathroom.  and one bedroom flats which are actually rooms in a shared house!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 29, 2009)

How much rent do they want for these places?  Studios that is.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Agents do advertise bedsits as studios and studios as one beds which is highly annoying. 

Really wish that there was a requirement for all property listings to include a floorplan and a minimum number of photos. Nothing worse than taking time out to do a viewing and finding a shoeshitbox.


----------



## Winot (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Agents do advertise bedsits as studios and studios as one beds which is highly annoying.
> 
> Really wish that there was a requirement for all property listings to include a floorplan and a minimum number of photos. Nothing worse than taking time out to do a viewing and finding a shoeshitbox.



It's probably covered already by the Trades Description Act.  The problem is enforcement.  A floorplan costs money and wouldn't be worth it for small scale (literally) rents.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Winot said:


> It's probably covered already by the Trades Description Act.



Tricky one this. 
Agents are not allowed to misrepresent a property but that is so vague. 
They are not supposed to add their opinion (cosy/spacious/etc) but just present the facts. 
The reality is that they write what gets viewings/ 



Winot said:


> The problem is enforcement.



Lazy 



Winot said:


> A floorplan costs money and wouldn't be worth it for small scale (literally) rents.



When I worked in property we used a software app that cost about a tenner a month between three of us. Was simple to use and took about 10 minutes to do for a small property. These days I can knock an accurate floorplan for huge properties/venues in Excel for no cost at all. 

The very least that should be provided is dimensions but then you rely on the tenants spacial awareness....


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 29, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> How much rent do they want for these places?  Studios that is.



475 - 700.

fucking insane.


----------



## Winot (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> When I worked in property we used a software app that cost about a tenner a month between three of us. Was simple to use and took about 10 minutes to do for a small property. These days I can knock an accurate floorplan for huge properties/venues in Excel for no cost at all.
> 
> The very least that should be provided is dimensions but then you rely on the tenants spacial awareness....



Interesting - didn't know it could be done cheaply.  Thanks.

I guess it comes down to demand/supply - most agents are shit but tenants don't have any choice.


----------



## gabi (Oct 29, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> 475 - 700.
> 
> fucking insane.



The er, 'London Hotel' opp the albert does reasonable studios, fairly cheaply. Bizarre place to stay mind you.


----------



## brix (Oct 29, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I noticed that the Iroko Bar at the top of the hill had various legal notices from landlords and bailiffs attached to it this morning, so that looks like that could be gone too.



Does anyone know anything more about this?


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 29, 2009)

gabi said:


> The er, 'London Hotel' opp the albert does reasonable studios, fairly cheaply. Bizarre place to stay mind you.



i think we had a thread about those studios once.  you can't even get a double bed in one


----------



## gabi (Oct 29, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> i think we had a thread about those studios once.  you can't even get a double bed in one



Some you can... me and the wife lived in one for a while. Fairly big, own bathroom. Wasn't too bad. Plus you could see who was in the albert from the window.

But. Yes. Not a long term option.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 29, 2009)

brix said:


> Does anyone know anything more about this?



The notices weren't on the doors this morning, but no idea if it's reopened or not.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2009)

there have been two blokes wandering about brixton town centre. one has some kind of PDA thing and the other has a bowl shaped green box with flashing green lights on the end of a stick. they are obviously measuring something but i don't know what. doesn anyone know?


----------



## Dan U (Nov 1, 2009)

i drove home from London this morning in the middle of the Veteran Car Run through Brixton. It was great, loads of people out watching in the early morning rain, lots of red light jumping by the old cars and lots breaking down on Brixton Hill


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2009)

Dan U said:


> i drove home from London this morning in the middle of the Veteran Car Run through Brixton. It was great, loads of people out watching in the early morning rain, lots of red light jumping by the old cars and lots breaking down on Brixton Hill



I was walking home bleary-eyed at about 6 this morning and saw this heading up Brixton Hill... quite surreal.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2009)

So are the works on the vicky line finished?   I haven't noticed line closures for a few weeks. 

Not that I left the area this weekend.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2009)

It was closed on Saturday evening.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2009)

oh.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2009)

According to the Lambeth propaganda newspaper, the new traffic system around St Matthews will be in action from the 15th Nov.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 2, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It was closed on Saturday evening.



It wasn't when I got it at 11.30pm


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2009)

nipsla said:


> It wasn't when I got it at 11.30pm



Well it certainly was at about 9ish. Had to get a very packed no. 2 down to Stockwell.


----------



## matt m (Nov 3, 2009)

fight in vodaphone next to sainsburys. one female staff member and one female customer tearing at each others hair. quite a few police arrived by the time I left sainsburys.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 3, 2009)

ooh, catfight.


----------



## nick h. (Nov 3, 2009)

Meow!

*rushes out of the house with camera*


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 3, 2009)

One of the female vodafone staff is brand new, the other I wouldn't mess with.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

Nasty looking accident on Brixton Road last night coming from Oval about 7pm.
Seemed like (probably) a van and a motorbike involved and judging by the markings and the taped off area it was far from a good outcome


----------



## Winot (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nasty looking accident on Brixton Road last night coming from Oval about 7pm.
> Seemed like (probably) a van and a motorbike involved and judging by the markings and the taped off area it was far from a good outcome



I cycled past at 7.15pm and the PC directing traffic told me the motorcyclist was alive but had been rushed to hospital. They were waiting for an update as to his condition.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

Winot said:


> I cycled past at 7.15pm and the PC directing traffic told me the motorcyclist was alive but had been rushed to hospital. They were waiting for an update as to his condition.



That is good (well better) as when we went past there was a police photographer taking pictures of numbered cards laid out in the road so feared the worst for the motorcyclist.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 5, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It was closed on Saturday evening.



That wasn't a planned closure though.  Fire alarm at Green Park.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 5, 2009)

teuchter said:


> According to the Lambeth propaganda newspaper, the new traffic system around St Matthews will be in action from the 15th Nov.



I think that must be 15th Nov next year as that's when the works are due to end.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 5, 2009)

Ms T said:


> That wasn't a planned closure though.  Fire alarm at Green Park.



Yeah, there was a fire on a tube that a friend of mine was on. Everyone was evacuated safely, but it must have been pretty scary. 

The Victoria line was shut for a while, but not all night.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 5, 2009)

This evening I noted that what was the Rooster Shack is now called Chick 'n Grillz.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 5, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I think that must be 15th Nov next year as that's when the works are due to end.



Definitely "later this month" according to Lambeth Life.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 6, 2009)

I noticed a taped off "police inner cordon" area outside McDonalds this morning as I went past on the bus, and a copper in attendance.  Any ideas what happened?


----------



## MrSki (Nov 6, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> So are the works on the vicky line finished?   I haven't noticed line closures for a few weeks.
> 
> Not that I left the area this weekend.



Closed all this weekend.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 6, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I noticed a taped off "police inner cordon" area outside McDonalds this morning as I went past on the bus, and a copper in attendance.  Any ideas what happened?



A crime.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 6, 2009)

teuchter said:


> A crime.



That was a natural assumption, I just wondered if there was any elaboration as to the nature of said incident, as the pavement appeared to be clean and nothing obvious that forensics might be needing to take a look at necessitating the closure of the footpath, or a plod attendant.


----------



## nick h. (Nov 6, 2009)

It was me. I keep a roll of police tape so I can record your response. I Pavlov, you dog.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2009)

MrSki said:


> Closed all this weekend.



Oh, good. 


They've started rolling out the new trains, I see.  I was on one last week. 

I'd post the thrilling pics if I'd bothered uploading any from my phone in the last month or two.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 6, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Oh, good.
> 
> 
> They've started rolling out the new trains, I see.  I was on one last week.
> ...



Here are some I took last week. My apologies for the one that is a little dark; I obviously wasn't concentrating when I took it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2009)

Pottered to Brixton today. 

Chatted to the Chorizo man at the market which was pleasing
Had a pint in the Albert with some Urbs which was pleasing
Went to Tesco which was far from pleasing. 

More pleasing than not.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2009)

It would appear that Living is becoming a fish and halal meat shop according to the signage outside it today.  Which is good cos there's a massive space in the market for that round here.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 8, 2009)

nipsla said:


> It would appear that Living is becoming a fish and halal meat shop according to the signage outside it today.  Which is good cos there's a massive space in the market for that round here.



It makes sense, the amount of flooding in the cellar from the River Effra rising up we could have a genuine fresh catch of the day.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2009)

To be fair - it was always a bit of a meat market in there!


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 8, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> To be fair - it was always a bit of a meat market in there!



If the rumours are true, the last set of management were running something slightly beyond a meat market out of there.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Here are some I took last week. My apologies for the one that is a little dark; I obviously wasn't concentrating when I took it.



 Are you sure the photos you have posted for competitions have been your own work?  It's hard to believe they could have been submitted by the same person who took these paltry efforts. 

I may head over to the photography forum and ask for an adjudicator's investigation.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 9, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> these paltry efforts.



I am quite ashamed to be honest. I nearly didn't post them up, they are of such low quality. What's worse is that I'm sad enough to have taken them in the first place!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 9, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I am quite ashamed to be honest. I nearly didn't post them up, they are of such low quality. What's worse is that I'm sad enough to have taken them in the first place!



Oh, I don't know.  I suppose to the casual observer it could look like you are the sad one, but without the backstory how can anyone make such a judgement?  Perhaps you are super cool yet kindly person who thought they would do their sad friend a kindness in taking the photos and sharing them via the medium of text with said friend.


----------



## rennie (Nov 9, 2009)

What's happening at The Prince? I was there a week ago on a Monday and the place looked dead and badly managed. Almost no beers on tap and inefficient manager. 

It looks like they don't do food anymore?


----------



## tarannau (Nov 9, 2009)

When I went past the Prince the other Monday evening it was closed. I kept meaning to see if it was still shut later in the week.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 9, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I am quite ashamed to be honest. I nearly didn't post them up, they are of such low quality. What's worse is that I'm sad enough to have taken them in the first place!



I took a picture of the new train when I was in one last week.  You are not alone. sadboy.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2009)

Blimey. It's -1C in Brixton!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2009)

Is it snowing yet?


----------



## ajdown (Nov 10, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Is it snowing yet?



If it did, it's all gone by this morning.


----------



## Planty (Nov 10, 2009)

Sky's gone a lovely colour.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 10, 2009)

From the TFL website just now:



> Victoria line
> Suspended between Brixton and Warren Street due to a faulty train at Green Park. Minor delays are occurring on the rest of the line.
> 
> Lodon Underground tickets are being accepted on London Buses and on Southeastern Trains between Victoria and Brixton.



Looks like we're in for a fun morning.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 10, 2009)

It looks like the ground floor of the old Green man pub in Loughborough Junction is finally being occupied by Lambeth 1st, some kind of employment assistance programme.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 10, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Definitely "later this month" according to Lambeth Life.



It doesn't look nearly finished, but I noticed the other day that they have the road markings down now on Brixton Hill.  Does anyone know how you will get onto Acre Lane if you're coming from Kellett Road - will you be able to turn left at the junction with Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it's the Windrush Square bit that is to be finished next year - just the road system that will change this month.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 10, 2009)

Ms T said:


> - will you be able to turn left at the junction with *Coldharbour Lane*.



Did you mean to say at Effra Road?


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 10, 2009)

shakespearegirl said:


> It looks like the ground floor of the old Green man pub in Loughborough Junction is finally being occupied by Lambeth 1st, some kind of employment assistance programme.



They're the LSP aren't they:

http://www.lambethfirst.org.uk/about-us/

With the partner details here:
http://www.lambethfirst.org.uk/our-partners/

And seem to be taking the credit for lots of work in which they've been influential, but not the main driver for. Plus ca change.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned the new store (off licence) on Brixton Hill (what was Sheila's).  It's called High Spirits.  Yet more competition for Costcutter and Nisa.  Like we really, really need another one on that stretch of road


----------



## teuchter (Nov 10, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Has anyone mentioned the new store (off licence) on Brixton Hill (what was Sheila's).  It's called High Spirits.  Yet more competition for Costcutter and Nisa.  Like we really, really need another one on that stretch of road



I thought of mentioning it about 100 years ago when it opened. I might not have gotten round to it though.

I think it's a good name for a booze shop on Brixton Hill; therefore I approve of it.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2009)

It's not in the same place as Sheilas.

And it's been open for well over a year.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 10, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Did you mean to say at Effra Road?



Yes.  Currently you go round the one-way system, but presumably there will now be the option to turn left, and also to go straight on if you're on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 10, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Yes.  Currently you go round the one-way system, but presumably there will now be the option to turn left, and also to go straight on if you're on Coldharbour Lane.



If you go straight on, presumably you'll just crash into the railings by the church.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 10, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I thought of mentioning it about 100 years ago when it opened. I might not have gotten round to it though.
> 
> I think it's a good name for a booze shop on Brixton Hill; therefore I approve of it.




Well maybe 10 years ago you should have noticed that it moved a few doors up the hill to where Sheila's was


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I thought of mentioning it about 100 years ago when it opened. I might not have gotten round to it though.
> 
> I think it's a good name for a booze shop on Brixton Hill; therefore I approve of it.




it hasn't opened yet though


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 10, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> it hasn't opened yet though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2009)

twistedAM said:


>




it has?

Maybe they were having a delivery or jiggling furniture around today then 

Oh never mind me


----------



## teuchter (Nov 10, 2009)

Minnie's losing the plot.

Going to have to strike her off the list of reliable Brixton Hill gossips.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Minnie's losing the plot.
> 
> Going to have to strike her off the list of reliable Brixton Hill gossips.




I'm only playing here today as no sofa to sit on


----------



## billythefish (Nov 11, 2009)

twistedAM said:


>



High Spirits has been going a few years now - they were on the corner of Brixton Hill and Josephine Avenue and are now in the process of moving up to Sheila's old place...
I mentioned the old shop a few months ago in answer to a question about where to buy good wine in Brixton. Now they're expanding to a newsagency and convenience stuff.
Good luck to them - they've always been very friendly and have a good range of beer and wine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2009)

billythefish said:


> High Spirits has been going a few years now - they were on the corner of Brixton Hill and Josephine Avenue and are now in the process of moving up to Sheila's old place...
> I mentioned the old shop a few months ago in answer to a question about where to buy good wine in Brixton. Now they're expanding to a newsagency and convenience stuff.
> Good luck to them - they've always been very friendly and have a good range of beer and wine.




ah right, I remember them on the corner, just didn't realise it was them that had moved


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah right, I remember them on the corner, just didn't realise it was them that had moved


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2009)

twistedAM said:


>




I knew I recognised the name 

I never went in there


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2009)

billythefish said:


> Now they're expanding to a newsagency and convenience stuff.



That's good. Means I can get off the bus and go to the shop on the way home without having to try and cross the road to Nisa. Literally the most annoying place to try and cross a road, in the world, ever.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I knew I recognised the name
> 
> I never went in there



I've never been either. Wrong side of the road innit. I used to go to Sheila's though as it was so bizarre in there.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


> That's good. Means I can get off the bus and go to the shop on the way home without having to try and cross the road to Nisa. Literally the most annoying place to try and cross a road, in the world, ever.



And dangerous...I got knocked down just up the hill from there at the lights by a speeding beamer that shot a red. Of course the cctv wasn't working or I might have had a bit of compo off the bastard.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


> That's good. Means I can get off the bus and go to the shop on the way home without having to try and cross the road to Nisa. Literally the most annoying place to try and cross a road, in the world, ever.





twistedAM said:


> I've never been either. Wrong side of the road innit. I used to go to Sheila's though as it was so bizarre in there.





twistedAM said:


> And dangerous...I got knocked down just up the hill from there at the lights by a speeding beamer that shot a red. Of course the cctv wasn't working or I might have had a bit of compo off the bastard.




I tried to get a petition up about 20 years ago after a friend almost got killed crossing from the White Horse to the Dawn of the Raj, but a copper told me it had been tried before and hadn't worked because Fortress and the other shops had protested people wouldn't be able to park if they put a crossing there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> I've never been either. Wrong side of the road innit. I used to go to Sheila's though as it was so bizarre in there.




Sheila's was weird.  I wonder where they went.  Ambulances appeared there quite a few times over the years


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I tried to get a petition up about 20 years ago



Would you like to make another attempt?

I can see the argument that there's a crossing 100m up from there, and another one 100m the other way - but the presence of bus stops on either side of the road at that point, as well as it being the centre of the parades of shops on either side, and the presence of the White Horse, seems to suggest that it's the most sensible point. There are always people trying to cross there.

I'd like to see a zebra crossing there, and capital punishment for anyone speeding on Brixton Hill. 

Alternatively, ban cars altogether and reinstate the trams.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Would you like to make another attempt?
> 
> I can see the argument that there's a crossing 100m up from there, and another one 100m the other way - but the presence of bus stops on either side of the road at that point, as well as it being the centre of the parades of shops on either side, and the presence of the White Horse, seems to suggest that it's the most sensible point. There are always people trying to cross there.
> 
> ...



Good points and i agree with them all except for the last one as I think London should be the first city in the world to have a year-round all-weather ski slope. Brixton Hill would be ideal. Hell. we could have lifts, a gondola and all that jazz too. 
Pipe dream, I know.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Would you like to make another attempt?
> 
> I can see the argument that there's a crossing 100m up from there, and another one 100m the other way - but the presence of bus stops on either side of the road at that point, as well as it being the centre of the parades of shops on either side, and the presence of the White Horse, seems to suggest that it's the most sensible point. There are always people trying to cross there.
> 
> ...



Can't see the point.  The cop I spoke to said someone had already suggested it years before but the shops kicked up a stink.  That's never going to change.  Far too busy anyway.  

You can do it and we'll nominate you for a knighthood when we get it


----------



## billythefish (Nov 11, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't see the point.  The cop I spoke to said someone had already suggested it years before but the shops kicked up a stink.  That's never going to change.  Far too busy anyway.
> 
> You can do it and we'll nominate you for a knighthood when we get it



They should put an island on the Hill near the end of Josephine Avenue now it's closed. It's on the cycle network, and there are dozens of school kids crossing there every morning and afternoon.


----------



## silvershoes (Nov 11, 2009)

*trams*



teuchter said:


> Would you like to make another attempt?
> 
> I can see the argument that there's a crossing 100m up from there, and another one 100m the other way - but the presence of bus stops on either side of the road at that point, as well as it being the centre of the parades of shops on either side, and the presence of the White Horse, seems to suggest that it's the most sensible point. There are always people trying to cross there.
> 
> ...



speaking of trams, which I often do, it seems that Boris has trampled on Ken's plans for a cross river tram, running from Streatham to Holborn, or thereabouts. Not a day goes by when I don't wish that Boris never got anywhere near London.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2009)

silvershoes said:


> speaking of trams, which I often do, it seems that Boris has trampled on Ken's plans for a cross river tram, running from Streatham to Holborn, or thereabouts. Not a day goes by when I don't wish that Boris never got anywhere near London.



Yes, he trampled on that some time ago I'm afraid.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2009)

I've just remembered, something incomprehensibly exciting happened this morning. I went on a bus - a 133 if I recall correctly - along Brixton Water Lane. From Brixton Hill to Effra Road. Not many people can say that. 

It was diverted due to an "incident". 

Pedestrians looked on, astounded.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I've just remembered, something incomprehensibly exciting happened this morning. I went on a bus - a 133 if I recall correctly - along Brixton Water Lane. From Brixton Hill to Effra Road. Not many people can say that.
> 
> It was diverted due to an "incident".
> 
> Pedestrians looked on, astounded.




Oh, I heard about that but can't remember what it was.  Spillage/leakage springs to mind?

PS:  Not that unusual at all.  BWL and King's Avenue are normal diversion routes when something's happened on Brixton Hill


----------



## billythefish (Nov 12, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I've just remembered, something incomprehensibly exciting happened this morning. I went on a bus - a 133 if I recall correctly - along Brixton Water Lane. From Brixton Hill to Effra Road. Not many people can say that.
> 
> It was diverted due to an "incident".
> 
> Pedestrians looked on, astounded.



I hope you were on the top deck and able to ogle a new set of upstairs windows and concealed gardens...


----------



## ajdown (Nov 13, 2009)

Seems like an incident not too dissimilar to our recent "KFC bomb that wasn't" just happened, just come round the email at work.



> CITY OF LONDON POLICE - COMMUNITY UPDATE
> A small explosion has occurred in Victoria Street, believed to be an underground main. Police are on scene and EDF are currently investigating the incident. Victoria Station is currently closed. Further updates will follow if necessary.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 14, 2009)

Did anyone hear the thunderstorm at about 6.30 this morning?

There was an enormous crack of thunder which sounded like an explosion, and the lightning flash came through at almost the same time; it must have been very close to my house...


----------



## colacubes (Nov 14, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Did anyone hear the thunderstorm at about 6.30 this morning?
> 
> There was an enormous crack of thunder which sounded like an explosion, and the lightning flash came through at almost the same time; it must have been very close to my house...




I didn't but was aware of it once the cat came pelting in to the bedroom cos it was scared


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 14, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Did anyone hear the thunderstorm at about 6.30 this morning?
> 
> There was an enormous crack of thunder which sounded like an explosion, and the lightning flash came through at almost the same time; it must have been very close to my house...



No.  But now that you've said that I do have a vague memory of something....  

I often don't remember wakings up in the wee hours. 

I then went on to have a dream about Peter Blake who is a Royal Academician, I see from Wiki.


----------



## malice (Nov 14, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Did anyone hear the thunderstorm at about 6.30 this morning?
> 
> There was an enormous crack of thunder which sounded like an explosion, and the lightning flash came through at almost the same time; it must have been very close to my house...



Yes, I did - really, really loud, again felt really close (I'm on the hill)


----------



## teuchter (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm on the hill too.

One of the dangers of living at altitude.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 14, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Did anyone hear the thunderstorm at about 6.30 this morning?
> 
> There was an enormous crack of thunder which sounded like an explosion, and the lightning flash came through at almost the same time; it must have been very close to my house...



Yep,i was up at 4am.
An aggressive storm with several impressive flashes and bangs.
(And lots and lots of rain.)


----------



## ajdown (Nov 14, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I'm on the hill too.
> 
> One of the dangers of living at altitude.



I'm thinking of liberating my goldfish, in the hope that they can at least save themselves because it doesn't look like this weather is going to improve any time soon.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2009)

The storm woke me up in the middle of the night. It all seemed to have gone quiet as I went to go the loo, and then an_ almighty _lightning flash scared the bejesus out of me.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2009)

editor said:


> It all seemed to have gone quiet as I went to go the loo, and then an_ almighty _lightning flash scared the bejesus out of me.



Jeeves & Wooster moment?


----------



## ajdown (Nov 14, 2009)

Twice now I've been out shopping and forgot to pick up a tin of black treacle.

Can someone remind me if they see me at the farmers market tomorrow?


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 15, 2009)

Did the first day of two-way working around Brixton Hill/St Matthew's Road actually happen today or was it abandoned because of the storms?


----------



## story (Nov 15, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> Did the first day of two-way working around Brixton Hill/St Matthew's Road actually happen today or was it abandoned because of the storms?



You mean the new traffic flow?

There was two-way traffic on the Brixton Hill side of St Matthew's. It all looked pretty smooth and unsnarled to me.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 15, 2009)

story said:


> You mean the new traffic flow?
> 
> There was two-way traffic on the Brixton Hill side of St Matthew's. It all looked pretty smooth and unsnarled to me.



I suppose Monday morning will be the real test.


----------



## story (Nov 15, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> I suppose Monday morning will be the real test.



... as my Beloved and I commented to each other while crossing the road there this very morn... 

And another thing: the sequence of lights while crossing from Effra Road all the way over to Brixton Hill has always been very pedestrian friendly: if you got a green man at the start, you could catch all the other green men at a comfortable pace. This has always been a small but pleasing part of my day. I doubt that will continue to be the case now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Crossing Coldharbour Lane today from the corner at KFC to the corner by the Ritzy we noticed pedestrian lights have been installed.  The traffic moving south from Brixton Road is now straight ahead only (no left-hand turn into CHL).  However, on several occasions we saw people _very_ nearly being run down whilst crossing on a green pedestrian crossing by drivers turning left who hadn't realised/didn't care about it being no left-hand turn.  There are "straight ahead only" road signs but maybe that junction could benefit from some "new traffic layout" signs or something, 'cos it was a bit scary seeing that today (in a really short amount of time).


----------



## PeteJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Walking past the junction today, it seemed that most cars were ignoring the newly opened 2 way bit and going straight up Effra. How are they intending it to be 'local access' only I wonder..?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2009)

So are cars now meant to go up brixton hill and turn left round St Matthews to get onto the Effra? 

How does that help anything?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2009)

PeteJ said:


> Walking past the junction today, it seemed that most cars were ignoring the newly opened 2 way bit and going straight up Effra. How are they intending it to be 'local access' only I wonder..?



Once people get used to it it will be fine, I reckon.  Doesn't make sense to go round the one way system if you can go straight on up Brixton Hill.  Is Effra Rd two-way now as well?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> So are cars now meant to go up brixton hill and turn left round St Matthews to get onto the Effra?
> 
> How does that help anything?




No, the go the same way they went before, up Effra Road 













or don't they?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2009)

I was responding to this, minnie. 


I may have misunderstood. 




PeteJ said:


> Walking past the junction today, it seemed that most cars were ignoring the newly opened 2 way bit and going straight up Effra. How are they intending it to be 'local access' only I wonder..?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I was responding to this, minnie.
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood.




oh


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2009)

no word on the morning traffic?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 16, 2009)

it was flowing better than the past few weeks of horrendous traffic jams, phew.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 16, 2009)

That's the thing - I'm not convinced that the road changes in themselves have alleviated the traffic problem - rather that the removal of the restrictions has opened up the flow of traffic to return back to pre-roadworks levels.

As tends to be the case in most of these 'traffic improvement' schemes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2009)

ajdown said:


> That's the thing - I'm not convinced that the road changes in themselves have alleviated the traffic problem - rather that the removal of the restrictions has opened up the flow of traffic to return back to pre-roadworks levels.
> 
> As tends to be the case in most of these 'traffic improvement' schemes.




The only benefit I can see is that it lightens the flow up Effra Road, therefore enabling the traffic not to get backed up on Brixton Road and Stockwell Road.  When the traffic can't get off Stockwell Road onto Brixton Road then it affects the traffic going both directions.

Therefore, if there is an accident on Tulse Hill, I can't see it making any difference to the flow of traffic


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> So are cars now meant to go up brixton hill and turn left round St Matthews to get onto the Effra?
> 
> How does that help anything?



It means you no longer have to go via Effra Road to get up Brixton Hill.  You can just go straight on a the lights by KFC, ifyswim.  If you want to get to Tulse Hill, Herne Hill or indeed my house you go via Effra Road as usual.  It means that there should, in theory, be a lot less traffic on Effra Road.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2009)

Ms T said:


> It means you no longer have to go via Effra Road to get up Brixton Hill.  You can just go straight on a the lights by KFC, ifyswim.  If you want to get to Tulse Hill, Herne Hill or indeed my house you go via Effra Road as usual.  It means that there should, in theory, be a lot less traffic on Effra Road.



I know that you now go straight up brixton hill and I thought that people would still access Effra road in the same way.  I was responding to someone's post which seemed to contradict that. I still don't know what he means. 

It was his first post ever.  I'm giving it 2/10.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2009)

I read his post to mean that cars didn't realise they could go straight on and were heading up Effra Rd as usual.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I know that you now go straight up brixton hill and I thought that people would still access Effra road in the same way.  I was responding to someone's post which seemed to contradict that. I still don't know what he means.
> 
> It was his first post ever.  I'm giving it 2/10.




Poor guy.  First post and he's confused everyone.  









Well not everyone, just Quimmy


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Poor guy.  First post and he's confused everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




perhaps you can explain it to me then, minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> perhaps you can explain it to me then, minnie.




I took it to mean they were going round the church to go up the Hill, although I'm not sure that's possible except for cyclists, so everyone who was going up Effra were actually intending to go up Effra


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I took it to mean they were going round the church to go up the Hill, although I'm not sure that's possible except for cyclists, so everyone who was going up Effra were actually intending to go up Effra



Nope.  Can you quote him and break it down a bit more for me.  What is your analysis of the 'access only' bit? 


Can you draw a map with directional arrows to show what you mean?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Nope.  Can you quote him and break it down a bit more for me.  What is your analysis of the 'access only' bit?
> 
> 
> Can you draw a map with directional arrows to show what you mean?




No I can't.  I've a ladder to be up.  

Have a look at the TFL map


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No I can't.  I've a ladder to be up.
> 
> Have a look at the TFL map



that doesn't help without the analysis of his comment, the one that didn't confuse you.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2009)

The motivation behind the change is to reduce the traffic running alongside the new Central Square Plaza Of Opportunity and Equality or whatever it is. If you can still go up Effra and turn right to go up the Hill, then that was a bit silly of them wasn't it?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2009)

Perhaps it's a transitional phase.  And surely for most going straight up makes more sense. 

and bugger off to the beach to hang out in your thong.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2009)

Crispy said:


> The motivation behind the change is to reduce the traffic running alongside the new Central Square Plaza Of Opportunity and Equality or whatever it is. If you can still go up Effra and turn right to go up the Hill, then that was a bit silly of them wasn't it?



You have to be able to do that though, because otherwise how would you get up Brixton Hill if you're going in the other direction (ie coming from Herne Hill)?  But most people won't bother, presumably, because it doesn't make much sense. 

Hopefully it will make it much easier for those of us who have to get onto Acre Lane coming from Saltoun/Kellett Road.


----------



## honto (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm hoping the new layout means that buses going straight from Brixton to Streatham will sail southwards with no problems rather than getting snarled up in gridlock round the church when northwards on the road is busy, but I'm reserving judgement till I see it on a busy day.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 17, 2009)

Well tonight when I was on my way home there was bedlam at the big junction as someone had had an accident on the road to the left of Mass so everything was going up brixton hill while the amblinces did their bit. 

I wonder how many accidents there were today.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2009)

Ms T said:


> You have to be able to do that though, because otherwise how would you get up Brixton Hill if you're going in the other direction (ie coming from Herne Hill)?



You could have a no right-turn just after the church, without affecting people coming down Effra road northwards.

Anyway, I thought the idea was that only buses would use the bit going to the left of St Matthews, with all cars having to go past the Fridge whether they're going up Brixton Hill or Effra Rd. Maybe I misunderstood though.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyway: I can confirm that High Spirits is now trading from its new location, as I bought some biscuits in there a couple of hours ago. Very exciting stuff.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 17, 2009)

So they would have to turn left where we have all had to turn right until now?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Anyway: I can confirm that High Spirits is now trading from its new location, as I bought some biscuits in there a couple of hours ago. Very exciting stuff.



What sort of biscuits? 

Bet they don't sell Sainsbury cornflake crunches.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> So they would have to turn left where we have all had to turn right until now?



Who would?

And where have we all had to turn right until now?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 17, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> So they would have to turn left where we have all had to turn right until now?





teuchter said:


> Who would?
> 
> And where have we all had to turn right until now?




The cars. Just after the church. 



teuchter said:


> You could have a no right-turn just after the church, without affecting people coming down Effra road northwards.
> 
> Anyway, I thought the idea was that only buses would use the bit going to the left of St Matthews, with all cars having to go past the Fridge whether they're going up Brixton Hill or Effra Rd. Maybe I misunderstood though.



I've just noticed you've said past the fridge, which means you think they'd have to go along BWL then turn left down effra road for access?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2009)

BWL??


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't use the facepalm on me sonny jim.  

And you have broken your own code by posting it on the same line as your post. 

tsk.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> You could have a no right-turn just after the church, without affecting people coming down Effra road northwards.
> 
> Anyway, I thought the idea was that only buses would use the bit going to the left of St Matthews, with all cars having to go past the Fridge whether they're going up Brixton Hill or Effra Rd. Maybe I misunderstood though.



But then how would you get onto Acre Lane if you're coming from Kellett or Saltoun Rd?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2009)

Ms T said:


> But then how would you get onto Acre Lane if you're coming from Kellett or Saltoun Rd?



up to BWL and then back down again, or Railton rd and coldharbour lane or whatever. Does it really matter? Making things work for pedestrians and buses is loads more important than the convenience for a few car drivers on a couple of streets.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 17, 2009)

Ms T said:


> But then how would you get onto Acre Lane if you're coming from Kellett or Saltoun Rd?



Unfortunately you'll have to wait for hoverboards to be released. 

But on the plus side, according to "Back to the Future II" they should be commonplace by 2015


----------



## Ms T (Nov 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> up to BWL and then back down again, or Railton rd and coldharbour lane or whatever. Does it really matter? Making things work for pedestrians and buses is loads more important than the convenience for a few car drivers on a couple of streets.



You'd just be moving the problem somewhere else then.  Speaking as both a pedestrian (most of the time) and a driver, it's finding a balance, innit?  The vast majority of the cars on Effra Rd currently are going up the hill, so the new arrangements should make a big difference.


----------



## Laughing Toad (Nov 17, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Speaking as both a driver and a pedestrian (most of the time), it's . . .



That's like saying Myra Hindley is both a mass-murderer and a non-mass-murderer (most of the time).


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 17, 2009)

Laughing Toad said:


> That's like saying Myra Hindley is both a mass-murderer and a non-mass-murderer (most of the time).



I hope that was your last post.


----------



## billythefish (Nov 17, 2009)

St. Matthews Road is still one way for traffic coming from Effra Road to Brixton Hill. You still have to use all of Effra Road if you're going to Tulse Hill / Dulwich.

Good news about High Spirits... will check out their beer stocks later.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2009)

billythefish said:


> St. Matthews Road is still one way for traffic coming from Effra Road to Brixton Hill. You still have to use all of Effra Road if you're going to Tulse Hill / Dulwich.



Yeah, it seems like that's the plan. I must have imagined the bit about the first part of Effra Road being buses only. Or maybe that was an earlier proposal.

Page 10 here has a plan showing how it will work:

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/corporate/Transforming-Brixton-Town-Centre-Phase-Three.pdf


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> BWL??




I'm going to do one as well.  In fact, two


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2009)

I've just got bck from my first trip on the new road layout.

There is an added advantage of going straight up the Hill.

There's less people falling over.  

I got ready to brace myself and then remembered we weren't going round the church and therefore didn't need to.

You could always tell the non-locals.  They were the ones that went flying when you went round the corner


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just got bck from my first trip on the new road layout.
> 
> There is an added advantage of going straight up the Hill.
> 
> ...



I will quite miss this I think. 

I had got quite good at leaning over exactly the right amount going round both the corners to counter the centrifugal force and like you say, the non-locals were generally caught out. A daily moment of superiority, now lost to history.

Did you make an estimate as to the time saving achieved by going straight up the hill?

Once I combine that saving, with the saving achieved by going to High Spirits instead of having to cross the road twice to get to Nisa, I think I will be looking at getting home a quite substantial number of seconds earlier than previously.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I will quite miss this I think.
> 
> like you say, the non-locals were generally caught out. A daily moment of superiority, now lost to history.




I'll miss it as well , unless it's an elderly/disabled/pregnant person, it's quite funny 

The second time I did it today though, got caught by the lights, but at least there's only one set of lights now

The first time was brilliant.  Straight from bus stop outside Woolworths, straight past the church and then the bus stop.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 17, 2009)

Laughing Toad said:


> That's like saying Myra Hindley is both a mass-murderer and a non-mass-murderer (most of the time).



Of course it is.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'll miss it as well , unless it's an elderly/disabled/pregnant person, it's quite funny
> 
> The second time I did it today though, got caught by the lights, but at least there's only one set of lights now
> 
> The first time was brilliant.  Straight from bus stop outside Woolworths, straight past the church and then the bus stop.



I was looking forward to my first time too, but then it was ruined by the accident blocking the road. 

pff.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I was looking forward to my first time too, but then it was ruined by the accident blocking the road.
> 
> pff.




Ruined it for you 

I got stuck in West Norwood today.  Don't know what had happened but it took forever to get to B&Q and I made the mistake of getting on that P196 bus.

Ruined by lamb stew that's in my slow cooker as it was on high for much longer than expected.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2009)

The WHOLE OF LAMBETH is going to become a controlled drinking zone from 1st December


----------



## pboi (Nov 19, 2009)

haha


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2009)

Saw the new trees going up in the new central square today.


----------



## honto (Nov 19, 2009)

There was some sort of sign about the drinking zone outside the tube on a lamp post or something. But I was too sleepy and late for work to stop and inspect it this morning.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Yeah, it seems like that's the plan. I must have imagined the bit about the first part of Effra Road being buses only. Or maybe that was an earlier proposal.



IIRC, that was the original idea, but after public consultation they allowed through traffic. Might not be the objectively 'best' solution but it's what the people (who shouted loudest) wanted.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 19, 2009)

Crispy said:


> IIRC, that was the original idea, but after public consultation they allowed through traffic. Might not be the objectively 'best' solution but it's what the people (who shouted loudest) wanted.



With, what 7, buses now going straight up Brixton hill instead of up effra road. I don't see why there is a need to stop cars going up there.  Seems simpler than any other arrangement.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> With, what 7, buses now going straight up Brixton hill instead of up effra road. I don't see why there is a need to stop cars going up there.  Seems simpler than any other arrangement.




Jesus woman, you don't even know how many buses go past your house


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Jesus woman, you don't even know how many buses go past your house



I couldn't be arsed counting them up.  I'm a busy woman!  

You survived your brain surgery then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I couldn't be arsed counting them up.  I'm a busy woman!
> 
> You survived your brain surgery then?




You shouldn't have to count, you should know.

I know these things since I had my recent brain surgery


----------



## teuchter (Nov 19, 2009)

Crispy said:


> IIRC, that was the original idea, but after public consultation they allowed through traffic. Might not be the objectively 'best' solution but it's what the people (who shouted loudest) wanted.



Ah well, I wasn't completely imagining things then.

I imagine the plan was scuppered by car driving nimbys in the residential streets nearby who didn't want a few minutes added to their car journeys that they could be doing by public transport instead.

Whether or not it matters in the end depends on how people actually use the new public space. I suspect that the area in the church gardens will be used by a different group of people to those who use the main square (whoever they end up being). In which case the attempt to join the two spaces more effectively by reducing traffic up the first bit of Effra road will be somewhat academic. Who knows.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2009)

Some fucking twat was firing a gun outside our block earlier, police everywhere...


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2009)

Even  more police there now.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 21, 2009)

Going down Brixton Hill this morning, I noticed there was some police tape, with copper in attendance, by the gateway at the back of the Council office on the road just before it (as you're going down the hill).  Any ideas?


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2009)

I reckon they must get bulk buying discount deals on the police tape in Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Going down Brixton Hill this morning, I noticed there was some police tape, with copper in attendance, by the gateway at the back of the Council office on the road just before it (as you're going down the hill).  Any ideas?




Maybe someone got pissed off with an employee in Olive Morris House?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Going down Brixton Hill this morning, I noticed there was some police tape, with copper in attendance, by the gateway at the back of the Council office on the road just before it (as you're going down the hill).  Any ideas?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2009)

editor said:


> I reckon they must get bulk buying discount deals on the police tape in Brixton.




Maybe the £1 or 99p shop gets it in just for them


----------



## ajdown (Nov 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe someone got pissed off with an employee in Olive Morris House?



Don't know what it's like in there, never had a need to go in it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Don't know what it's like in there, never had a need to go in it.




I did two weeks ago when b/f's sister came to stay the night and we needed a parking permit.

20 minutes and 3 people it took to find his address after saying it's not on the system and me telling them it must be on the system, it's a sodding council estate.

We then had to buy £15 worth for his sister to stay the one night.  (Minimum you can buy is 10 tickets).

I asked her what date do I scrape off if she's arriving Saturday and leaving Sunday.  Do I need to use two tickets.  She told me she'd be alright as Sunday parking is free.  

On the Saturday, I rang to check a couple of minutes before they arrived.  I had already scratched off Saturday's date so I could throw the permit to them out of the window.  

I was told that Saturday was free as well.  So it had cost us £15 for nothing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2009)

you should have checked the signs to be fair


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> you should have checked the signs to be fair




True.  But then I did ring them the day before I went down there and they told me a permit was needed after I gave the address.

Not even sure where the signs are.  Will have to make a point of looking out for them.

Despite that, had it been a weekday, they shouldn't have had to spend 20 minutes and 3 people trying to find the address.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2009)

There is at least one new Victoria line train out in the wild today. Have just had my first trip on one of them.






I am a little displeased about the fact that not all of the hand rails have been painted in Victoria Line blue.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2009)

teuchter said:


> There is at least one new Victoria line train out in the wild today. Have just had my first trip on one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's shocking.  I remember when I went to Uxbridge, can't remember what line I used but it wasn't colour-coded so I wasn't sure what train I was on


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's shocking.  I remember when I went to Uxbridge, can't remember what line I used but it wasn't colour-coded so I wasn't sure what train I was on



I think I'm right in saying that the Hammersmith and City trains have yellow handrails because they get swapped around with circle line ones sometimes.

This will of course cease to be an issue once the new uncircular circle line starts next month.

The new Victoria line trains have some of the handles in Vic line blue but the rest in something more like Picadilly line blue.

Inexcusable.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I think I'm right in saying that the Hammersmith and City trains have yellow handrails because they get swapped around with circle line ones sometimes.
> 
> This will of course cease to be an issue once the new uncircular circle line starts next month.
> 
> ...




Yep, that was it.  Couldn't figure out WTF was happening and got totally confused somewhere where I changed because it's where the circle line finished I think, but then I wasn't sure whether the trains pulling in were Circle or Metropolitan.  Was most outrageous state of affairs.   

b/f found it amusing though.  Said it had been a long time since the tube had confused him.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Annoyingly the pool in the Rec will be closed during December apart from a few hours in the morning and the evening - with no changing rooms apart from the dry ones on the 6th floor (not sure how that will work).  For me, the worst possible timing as I was hoping to use them as much as possible during the daytime in December... I'll be unlikely to get a chance to do this again for a while and it's difficult for me to go further afield.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2009)

There was an almighty street fight going on on the other side of the road to JAMM last night. I think there's some club there and a ton of oafs and oiks came pouring out out lobbing bottles and tussling with each other.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 22, 2009)

Bloody hell! My son was doing a gig there last night....he didn't mention any trouble at all when he brought the amps and guitars back last night (not that that's the sort of thing you mention to your Mum).


----------



## ericjarvis (Nov 22, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe someone got pissed off with an employee in Olive Morris House?



Or the police have finally decided to deal with Lambeth Benefits staff in an appropriate manner. Arrest the lot of them, then tell them they don't get out until at least one of them agrees to learn to do their bloody job properly.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Bloody hell! My son was doing a gig there last night....he didn't mention any trouble at all when he brought the amps and guitars back last night (not that that's the sort of thing you mention to your Mum).


It wasn't in JAMM but outside the place opposite (a little bit further up the road).


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 23, 2009)

teuchter said:


> The new Victoria line trains have some of the handles in Vic line blue but the rest in something more like Picadilly line blue.
> 
> Inexcusable.



I was puzzled by this.  I'm wondering whether a certain degree of colour contrast is required by the new Rail Vehicle Accessibility regulations [RVAR], but I haven't found anything so far.

This document shows the exemptions from RVAR that LT have got for the new trains:http://www.uk-legislation.hmso.gov.uk/si/si2008/em/uksiem_20082969_en.pdf

However, the colour schemes on the Victoria Line are nowhere near as annoying at the [RVAR mandated ?] announcements at refurbished Northern Line stations that tell you the next station - *ON BITS OF THE LINE WHERE THE NEXT STATION IS NEVER DIFFERENT!!! *


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

i've never noticed the colours of rails on tube trains!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i've never noticed the colours of rails on tube trains!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

i'm too busy looking at the people or reading


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm too busy looking at the people or reading




But have you *never *noticed whilst waiting for a District or Circle Line that the poles are green and yellow, or the Piccadilly Line is dark blue or the Jubilee Line is silver (grey) etc?

Or do you only go on the Victoria Line?

I suppose you only keep an eye out when you're on a platform that might have more than one line running through it


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 23, 2009)

editor said:


> There was an almighty street fight going on on the other side of the road to JAMM last night. I think there's some club there and a ton of oafs and oiks came pouring out out lobbing bottles and tussling with each other.



Wonder if it has anything to do with the table dancing place near there ?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 23, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> I was puzzled by this.  I'm wondering whether a certain degree of colour contrast is required by the new Rail Vehicle Accessibility regulations [RVAR], but I haven't found anything so far.
> 
> This document shows the exemptions from RVAR that LT have got for the new trains:http://www.uk-legislation.hmso.gov.uk/si/si2008/em/uksiem_20082969_en.pdf
> 
> However, the colour schemes on the Victoria Line are nowhere near as annoying at the [RVAR mandated ?] announcements at refurbished Northern Line stations that tell you the next station - *ON BITS OF THE LINE WHERE THE NEXT STATION IS NEVER DIFFERENT!!! *



Maybe for the benefit of partially sighted people ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But have you *never *noticed whilst waiting for a District or Circle Line that the poles are green and yellow, or the Piccadilly Line is dark blue or the Jubilee Line is silver (grey) etc?
> 
> Or do you only go on the Victoria Line?
> 
> I suppose you only keep an eye out when you're on a platform that might have more than one line running through it



no, can't say i have. i don't use it very often as it's hellish, but i look at the electronic display or the front of the tube to find out what line the train is on. only a mad person would look at the rails.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> no, can't say i have. i don't use it very often as it's hellish, but i look at the electronic display or the front of the tube to find out what line the train is on. only a mad person would look at the rails.




No, only mad people and tourists look at what's on the front of the train as that's often wrong.  Normal people look at the pole colours, and then get confused when they're on the Hammersmith & City Line when they think they're on the Circle Line


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

i had to get from white city to brixton without the central line on saturday and managed fine without pole staring.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i had to get from white city to brixton without the central line on saturday and managed fine without pole staring.




Yes, but it's helpful to know what line you're on in case a tourist asks.

I've quite often got on the train at Victoria and a tourist has asked what line it is.  As I had no idea as either the Circle or District Line was fine by me, I'd just jump on the first one that came along.  I just looked at the poles to tell them what line I was on.

(Sometimes, when you're short and on a packed train, you can't see the map that tells you what line you're on)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

if you have a beard and look pissed off, tourists don't ask you questions


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> if you have a beard and look pissed off, tourists don't ask you questions




*bins razor*


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> I was puzzled by this.  I'm wondering whether a certain degree of colour contrast is required by the new Rail Vehicle Accessibility regulations [RVAR], but I haven't found anything so far.
> 
> This document shows the exemptions from RVAR that LT have got for the new trains:http://www.uk-legislation.hmso.gov.uk/si/si2008/em/uksiem_20082969_en.pdf



It's because of this presumably that the Northern line handrails are yellow instead of black.

I don't really see that the dark blue on the new Vic line trains is any more visible than the proper Victoria line blue.

Regarding the pattern on the upholstery: I think this is different to the old trains. I haven't yet come to an opinion on this.

I noticed that the flooring was the same as many other tube trains.

I'm not too keen on the way the panels immediately below the seats are designed. I think we may be getting into a bit too much detail now though. But certainly the absence of the air pressure gauges (and other mysterious notation) in these panels is not a positive change.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> if you have a beard and look pissed off, tourists don't ask you questions



Curious.... I get more with a beard than I did clean shaven. I suppose that was down to the grade zero on the head. 

I have got the 'pissed off' look sorted and can do the 'wild eyed' look that seems to deter the clipboard holders. Some situations require a 'bespoke' look but these are normally a thread or book to themselves


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It's because of this presumably that the Northern line handrails are yellow instead of black.




They figured black would be too depressing as it is known as the Misery Line after all.  That's why they have that dazzling lighting.  It doesn't do you any favours if you've had a heavy night.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i've never noticed the colours of rails on tube trains!


I only noticed this two weeks ago


----------



## Winot (Nov 23, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just got bck from my first trip on the new road layout.
> 
> There is an added advantage of going straight up the Hill.
> 
> ...



Falling over opportunities are still afforded by the No. 35.  I was disappointed to ride it on Sunday and go round the church rather than up the new bit but then it was pointed out to me that it has to go that way to get down Acre Lane.


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 23, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's why they have that dazzling lighting.  It doesn't do you any favours if you've had a heavy night.



I'm going to miss the nice subdued lighting on the old Victoria Line trains. The new ones look very bright


----------



## pboi (Nov 23, 2009)

first time back in Brix in 6 weeks...I reckon the St Matthes road works are actually an improvement.

cue shock and awe


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I'm going to miss the nice subdued lighting on the old Victoria Line trains. The new ones look very bright



They are. Not an improvement.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

are the new trains quieter?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I'm going to miss the nice subdued lighting on the old Victoria Line trains. The new ones look very bright




oh no, not like the Northern Line ones.  They make everyone look ill


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> are the new trains quieter?



I was trying to work that out. They certainly make a different sound. I think they are a bit quieter, which is good. Less of the screeching noise I reckon. They probably make as much noise on the outside, but have better sound insulation to the inside.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh no, not like the Northern Line ones.  They make everyone look ill



Especially on the last tube on a weekend. Everyone looks all red and blotchy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

on the old trains, the noise overwhelms my ipod, even if it's at full volume. i hope this isn't the case with the new ones.


----------



## pboi (Nov 23, 2009)

stop using peasant ipod earphones!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

i use sennheisers, wally.


----------



## pboi (Nov 23, 2009)

weird. my senns do a great job of blocking out noise


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

there's one segment of track between stockwell and vauxhall where the noise drowns out my music. it's only that bit of the victoria line though - it seems to get quieter the further north you go.
i dunno how people can travel on that line every day - i occasionally use it to get to work and it's a nightmare, esp between victioria and oxford circus.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> on the old trains, the noise overwhelms my ipod, even if it's at full volume. i hope this isn't the case with the new ones.



I seem to remember something somewhere saying that the noise levels on the Victoria Line (maybe other lines too) were higher than those allowed in clubs etc.

May just be one of those nonsense urban myths though.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 24, 2009)

If anyone is in need of a medical bloodbank refrigerator, there is one for the taking on the street, at the bottom end of Arodene Rd.

Outside the "Christian Centre".


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> If anyone is in need of a medical bloodbank refrigerator, there is one for the taking on the street, at the bottom end of Arodene Rd.
> 
> Outside the "Christian Centre".





Maybe Marie Stopes dumped it illegally


----------



## teuchter (Nov 24, 2009)

Well it had gone by this morning.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Well it had gone by this morning.





Local vampires had swiped it then

can't leave nothing around these days


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> If anyone is in need of a medical bloodbank refrigerator, there is one for the taking on the street, at the bottom end of Arodene Rd.
> 
> Outside the "Christian Centre".



Yes!  

I was going to start a 'wanted' thread. No need now.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2009)

Police and ambulances outside the block on Coldharbour and what looks like one of those fucking annoying mini bikes in a zillion pieces on the pavement....


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2009)

It's still taped off, so I guess it must be a fatality.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Pat24 (Nov 24, 2009)

I just cycled past..I made a threat about it (sorry!) I wasn't aware of the chitter chatter!
I saw a bike on the ground, but to me it looked like a proper motorbike rather than a moped type...but I'm short sighted so I might be wrong. 
 Hope everyone involved is ok though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2009)

Pat24 said:


> I just cycled past..I made a threat about it (sorry!) I wasn't aware of the chitter chatter!
> I saw a bike on the ground, but to me it looked like a proper motorbike rather than a moped type...but I'm short sighted so I might be wrong.
> Hope everyone involved is ok though.




I don't think Editor meant a moped.  I'm guessing one of those kid's bikes that grown men race about whilst their knees come up to their ears

I'm probably wrong though


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


> If anyone is in need of a medical bloodbank refrigerator, there is one for the taking on the street, at the bottom end of Arodene Rd.
> 
> Outside the "Christian Centre".



Oh man, I wish I'd seen this post in time.  That would have been such a cool thing to have in your kitchen.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 24, 2009)

Pat24 said:


> I just cycled past..I made a threat about it


----------



## Pat24 (Nov 24, 2009)

teuchter said:


>




hahaha I obviously meant "thread"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2009)

Pat24 said:


> hahaha I obviously meant "thread"



oh, I wondered why you would want to threaten someone who was potentially seriously injured or dead


----------



## Pat24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, I wondered why you would want to threaten someone who was potentially seriously injured or dead



hahaha!


----------



## newbie (Nov 24, 2009)

watching the snifferdogs outside the tube and along the High St just now made me realise how law abiding the majority of the population are.  Or maybe they just take care when the dogs are about.


----------



## christonabike (Nov 24, 2009)

Is there a Brixton webcam for this?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 24, 2009)

christonabike said:


> Is there a Brixton webcam for this?



Not anymore.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 25, 2009)

I live at the top of Brixton Hill.

I've just had a leaflet through my door telling me about a new doctor's surgery I could register with, and all the services they're offering.

The only problem being that the surgery is in Ladbroke Grove, NW10.

I have no idea.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2009)

I miss a lot of things about the UK and London and Brixton, but reading this thread has made me really want to ride the new tube trains and that's so sad I might have to hurt myself.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I might have to hurt myself.



Pics or it......


----------



## brix (Nov 25, 2009)

I saw a milk float in Brixton at 0750 this morning.  I had no idea such things still existed in inner London


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 25, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I miss a lot of things about the UK and London and Brixton, but reading this thread has made me really want to ride the new tube trains and that's so sad I might have to hurt myself.



It is sad and you probably should find a hairshirt somewhere but comfort yourself with the knowledge that you probably wouldn't happenstance upon a new train 'til January or later anyway.   


((crispy))


----------



## linerider (Nov 25, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, I wondered why you would want to threaten someone who was potentially seriously injured or dead



They're the best ones to threaten as their unlikly to fight back.


----------



## Winot (Nov 25, 2009)

brix said:


> I saw a milk float in Brixton at 0750 this morning.  I had no idea such things still existed in inner London



Was it David Cousins?  He is our milkman.  It may look very 1970s but is all done over the web now - clicky.


----------



## brix (Nov 25, 2009)

Winot said:


> Was it David Cousins?  He is our milkman.  It may look very 1970s but is all done over the web now - clicky.



It didn't look like that float.  It was a more traditional orange and white Unigate float, like this:







It was like going back to the 70s.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 25, 2009)

See them quite often as I leave the house at 6:15am most days.


----------



## Winot (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah it's probably him - the Milk & More branding has been fairly recent and he hasn't had a respray.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 27, 2009)

having a milkman is ace


----------



## nick h. (Nov 27, 2009)

brix said:


> It didn't look like that float.  It was a more traditional orange and white Unigate float, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I used to drive one of those! Actually it was a bit older - looked just like this:






The first 3 letters of the number plate were OHM. Had some wild times in it. Got it over on to two wheels at a Russian diplomats' rural retreat and 120 pints fell off.


----------



## pboi (Nov 27, 2009)

traffic was sweet as driving through rush hour.

fair play to the new system


----------



## brix (Nov 27, 2009)

I came past the Southside Bar at 6.15pm this evening and it was in complete darkness.  Has it closed?


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2009)

Christmas tree goes up outside Morleys.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like a decent tree


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2009)

They'll have to lop some branches off and tilt it over 5 degrees or it just won't be right


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 27, 2009)

brix said:


> I came past the Southside Bar at 6.15pm this evening and it was in complete darkness.  Has it closed?



Don't know.  I am constantly surprised that it's stayed viable this long though. 

It's a shame it's not busier there.  It's got a good sized beer garden and I don't think it's a bad bar.


----------



## brix (Nov 27, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Don't know.  I am constantly surprised that it's stayed viable this long though.
> 
> It's a shame it's not busier there.  It's got a good sized beer garden and I don't think it's a bad bar.



I've never been but a friend of mine goes to their salsa class and says it's a decent enough bar.  Can't imagine why they're not open at 6.15pm on a Friday evening though, unless something's up.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 28, 2009)

editor said:


> It's still taped off, so I guess it must be a fatality.


Happily not. Article in SLP says he's in hospital 'as a priority' and it was a collision with a Renault Clio. The motorcyclist is from Redhill and is in King's College Hospital. The photo in the SLP shows it's definitely the same accident.


----------



## brix (Nov 29, 2009)

After that mad rain earlier we got a lovely rainbow:


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2009)

brix said:


> I came past the Southside Bar at 6.15pm this evening and it was in complete darkness.  Has it closed?




It was closed on saturday night about 1am when I was going past.
ajdown will be pleased to know Iroko was also closed at that time.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 29, 2009)

I wasn't here on Saturday night so I wouldn't know, but was open when I went past on the bus about half an hour ago on my way home.

Technically, isn't "1am saturday night" 1am sunday morning though?

There were a few people in there but it didn't look too packed out.  I haven't seen the 'coffee hut' open in the morning for weeks now either.


----------



## Planty (Dec 1, 2009)

Windrushes are going up...


----------



## teuchter (Dec 1, 2009)

Planty said:


> Windrushes are going up...



What do they look like?



I don't very much like the general lights they have put in so far.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 1, 2009)

I wondered if the new lights were meant to be a take on windrushes.  

but only because I'd been told there would be windrush lighting and they are lighting.


----------



## billythefish (Dec 1, 2009)

There are lots of new, shiny, silvery poles, like an abstract forest...


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 1, 2009)

Or those creatures from the bad, later Star Wars films...


----------



## teuchter (Dec 1, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I wondered if the new lights were meant to be a take on windrushes.
> 
> but only because I'd been told there would be windrush lighting and they are lighting.



Although if you'd been paying attention when you were told about it, you would have known that the windrush lighting was going to appear in a different place from where the lighting lighting has already appeared.


----------



## Planty (Dec 1, 2009)

They're sort of greeny-silver.  Some are just like stalks and some have off-shooty feathery bits coming off at the top. Like rushes, I guess.   Quite tall!  There were only two lots when I went past but there were some on the ground waiting.  Not sure about the effect - I'll wait until they're all up before I pass judgement!  I was looking to see if they involved lighting too, but I wasn't sure.

Wish they'd planned more grass into the square. It'll probably be lovely but I miss that grassy bank.


----------



## honto (Dec 1, 2009)

A friend of mine has had a keyboard nicked (the musical type (Roland), not one for a computer) and thinks it is likely to re-surface for sale locally. Do any of the muscial types amongst you have any suggestions where it might turn up? Obviously a bit of a long shot...


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 1, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Although if you'd been paying attention when you were told about it, you would have known that the windrush lighting was going to appear in a different place from where the lighting lighting has already appeared.



Yeah well I wasn't.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Although if you'd been paying attention when you were told about it, you would have known that the windrush lighting was going to appear in a different place from where the lighting lighting has already appeared.




The woman just doesn't listen does she 

*needs shakey head smiley*


----------



## teuchter (Dec 1, 2009)

honto said:


> A friend of mine has had a keyboard nicked (the musical type (Roland), not one for a computer) and thinks it is likely to re-surface for sale locally. Do any of the muscial types amongst you have any suggestions where it might turn up? Obviously a bit of a long shot...



cash converters? The nearest ones are in Streatham and Camberwell. I think the Camberwell one quite often has musical instruments of various types.


----------



## honto (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks - sounds worth a check anyway.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought the Camberwell "Cash Converters" had gone, and was now used by a church group?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 2, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I thought the Camberwell "Cash Converters" had gone, and was now used by a church group?



Yep,that miserable place that i had to frequent on several occasions has bit the dust,sometime ago,suprised to see it go but justice served,albeit delayed for customers who had to sell/pawn their bits and pieces to very rude staff.

Last time i walked by it was a vegetable place of no religious denonimation.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yep,that miserable place that i had to frequent on several occasions has bit the dust,sometime ago,suprised to see it go but justice served,albeit delayed for customers who had to sell/pawn their bits and pieces to very rude staff.
> 
> Last time i walked by it was a vegetable place of no religious denonimation.



Oh

Maybe gumtree/loot are worth keeping an eye on too.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2009)

As far as the windrushes are concerned: it seems the windrushes are the bunch of green-coloured things in the SE corner. The tall shiny stainless steel columns are something else.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 2, 2009)

teuchter said:


> cash converters? The nearest ones are in Streatham and Camberwell. *I think the Camberwell one quite often has musical instruments of various types.*



Yep,it did.
The Streatham Branch is very small.
If you are looking for musical instruments,keyboards,amps etc it might be worth a visit to the Croydon store.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 2, 2009)

Or the New Cross one too.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 4, 2009)

Has Paolo'z Way converted into a disco/nightclub, or have they just gone a bit overboard with their christmas lighting?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 4, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Has Paolo'z Way converted into a disco/nightclub, or have they just gone a bit overboard with their christmas lighting?



Judging by their attitude to decor generally I'm going to go with the latter.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Has Paolo'z Way converted into a disco/nightclub, or have they just gone a bit overboard with their christmas lighting?




I was going to go in today when I was passing but remembered I'd just bought some doughnuts from Sainsbury's 

Yep, they've got a few decorations up, but I've no problem with that


----------



## ajdown (Dec 4, 2009)

A few?  It looks like that scene from Close Encounters of the Third Kind.


----------



## brix (Dec 4, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was going to go in today when I was passing but remembered I'd just bought some doughnuts from Sainsbury's
> 
> Yep, they've got a few decorations up, but I've no problem with that



I love their 'more is more' approach to decor and I'm really enjoying their Xmas spectacular


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2009)

I have no water!   

They must be fixing that burst mains at the pedestrian crossing I passed last night.  

Bit of warning would have been nice. I'd just put the washing machine on and was about to wash my dishes.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2009)

There's a caravan parked in Appach Road with number of George Cross flags in the windows and the message 'If this flag offends you maybe you should consider moving'.

Now what's all that about then?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2009)

Ask them! 

Gwan.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Ask them!
> 
> Gwan.



It was a caravan - no-one in it.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There's a caravan parked in Appach Road with number of George Cross flags in the windows and the message 'If this flag offends you maybe you should consider moving'.
> 
> Now what's all that about then?


It's an invitation to burn it down.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2009)

That'd be a waste of the Fire Brigades time.


----------



## slcr (Dec 5, 2009)

I was jogging in Brockwell Park today and a dog came out of nowhere and bit me on the leg (broke the skin).  Is that okay dog behaviour for a young dog or is it a big no-no?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2009)

Sounds reasonable - a young dog should be able to bite a jogger without having to justify it.


----------



## slcr (Dec 5, 2009)

Ha.. ha.  Seriously, I don't know much about dogs and there's so much hype about the kind of dogs found in Brixton and elsewhere at the moment.  What's the line between acceptable and non-acceptable before they're considered 'dangerous'?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2009)

It depends whether the jogger was from Dulwich or not.

But seriously, if the dog were mine, I'd accept that young dogs might have bad habits which they need training out of asap.  If it were my dog and I knew it had those habits, I'd try to keep it on a lead when in public until it had been cured of them, but accidents happen, and dogs can pull free or get out even when humans are careful.  Letting a dog of any age bite without correcting it ("correcting" doesn't mean "beating" or "kicking") is IMHO irresponsible.


----------



## slcr (Dec 5, 2009)

I thought it might be that (bad habits).  The guy whose dog it was looked very fearful when I stopped, like he thought I was going to shout at him or go to the police.  I wasn't, because I figured that maybe it was because it was young.  Whether he will actually train the dog out of it, who knows.

Anyway, minor hazard of going for a run..


----------



## brix (Dec 5, 2009)

Are Portugal or Brazil playing football today?  Paulo's Way is full of guys watching a footie match very intently.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 5, 2009)

brix said:


> Are Portugal or Brazil playing football today?  Paulo's Way is full of guys watching a footie match very intently.



They're just trying not to look at the shocking Christmas decorations in there.


----------



## brix (Dec 5, 2009)

Kanda said:


> They're just trying not to look at the shocking Christmas decorations in there.



Those decorations are ace


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2009)

What's the name of that Games shop on Brixton Rd, near the 99p shop? I want to check they have something in stock rather than walking down there.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 7, 2009)

editor said:


> It's an invitation to burn it down.


----------



## Winot (Dec 7, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> What's the name of that Games shop on Brixton Rd, near the 99p shop? I want to check they have something in stock rather than walking down there.



I think it's a Gamesmaster.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 7, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There's a caravan parked in Appach Road with number of George Cross flags in the windows and the message 'If this flag offends you maybe you should consider moving'.
> 
> Now what's all that about then?



Hmm, that's not very clever!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 7, 2009)

brix said:


> Those decorations are ace




They are very tasteful in comparison to the general decor.


----------



## brix (Dec 7, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> They are very tasteful in comparison to the general decor.



They're subtle and understated compared to the general decor ain't they?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 7, 2009)

Very much so brix, whilst still being shiny enough to draw the eye slightly away from the general decor, which is like something hitler would have done.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 7, 2009)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Hmm, that's not very clever!



Indeed....


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2009)

Winot said:


> I think it's a Gamesmaster.



don't think so as it's not in the BT directory

ETA but yell.com do and it is gamesmaster...thanks!!!!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2009)

Windrushes


----------



## ajdown (Dec 8, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Windrushes



They look like dead, mouldy trees with the branches fallen off.


----------



## pboi (Dec 8, 2009)

they look nice


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2009)

They are rather literal but I think they look good.

In fact, I was having a look at the whole area the other day and thinking that the new space is going to be pretty good in general. Much better than the old arrangement anyway. The only bit I don't really like so far is the row of grey lights with the upside-down shovel things above the lamps, that are in a line parallel with the first bit of Effra Road.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 8, 2009)

I saw those this morning.  They should be articulated so they move in the breeze. 

It looks like it's all going to be paved.  Will there be benches?  Will there be cafes with outside seating?  I'm finding it hard to imagine me using it unless it's to have an outside drink while shopping in summer.


----------



## pboi (Dec 8, 2009)

wonder if it will be a haven for the all day drinkers now lambeth is a controlled drinking zone


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I saw those this morning.  They should be articulated so they move in the breeze.
> 
> It looks like it's all going to be paved.  Will there be benches?  Will there be cafes with outside seating?  I'm finding it hard to imagine me using it unless it's to have an outside drink while shopping in summer.



There's a dark grey organic* shaped thing kind of outside the Library which looks like it might be seating.


*I fear it may gather alternative not entirely complementary names/descriptions in due course.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 8, 2009)

Will you have to censor reports of these?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Will you have to censor reports of these?



It's not an impossibility.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 8, 2009)

poor teuchter. so much in the world to torment you.


----------



## Planty (Dec 8, 2009)

teuchter said:


> There's a dark grey organic* shaped thing kind of outside the Library which looks like it might be seating.
> 
> 
> *I fear it may gather alternative not entirely complementary names/descriptions in due course.




Dog turdy, I thought.  But interesting.

Yep, think the lights look as though they've landed from an entirely different planning idea..

I'm hoping for some grass at some point.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 8, 2009)

Planty said:


> I'm hoping for some grass at some point.



Hang around outside KFC long enough and you'll get plenty of offers.


----------



## Planty (Dec 8, 2009)

Ah, AJ.   It was only a matter of time...


----------



## ajdown (Dec 8, 2009)

I understand you're just as likely to end up with a packet of parsley though - and you can get Mr Schwarz' finest cheaper from Sainsburys.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Hang around outside KFC long enough and you'll get plenty of offers.



It literally makes me cringe each time any variant of this tired old joke is repeated.

I was at the comedy night at the Bedford in Balham a few weeks ago and there was a truly terrible chap on, who claimed to live in Brixton, and made jokes about the weed dealers to a true tumbleweed response. Unfortunately the audience were too polite to throw bottles at the stage.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It literally makes me cringe each time any variant of this tired old joke is repeated.
> 
> I was at the comedy night at the Bedford in Balham a few weeks ago and there was a truly terrible chap on, who claimed to live in Brixton, and made jokes about the weed dealers to a true tumbleweed response. Unfortunately the audience were too polite to throw bottles at the stage.




There's a recession on, they didn't want to waste their beer.












Oh hang, The Bedford in Balham you say?


----------



## pboi (Dec 8, 2009)

how is it a joke? its actual fact. Dealers operate outside KFC.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Windrushes


They look like mobile phone masts, so I hope they put some transmitters in there.


----------



## pboi (Dec 8, 2009)

do they?

really?


----------



## Planty (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone know what the trees are?  The leaves look like oak, but nothing else about them does.  Maybe some sort of ornamental oak??   Hmm...


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2009)

pboi said:


> how is it a joke? its actual fact. Dealers operate outside KFC.



You don't say.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2009)

Planty said:


> Anyone know what the trees are?  The leaves look like oak, but nothing else about them does.  Maybe some sort of ornamental oak??   Hmm...



Which ones? The ones with the square-cut tops to them, or the tall thin ones?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2009)

editor said:


> They look like mobile phone masts



Maybe you need some new glasses.


----------



## Planty (Dec 8, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Which ones? The ones with the square-cut tops to them, or the tall thin ones?



The tall thin ones.


----------



## brix (Dec 8, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Windrushes



The library looks really lovely in the background.  All lit up and welcoming against that grey sky


----------



## Planty (Dec 8, 2009)

Just looked at the planning application...

"The four trees to the north and east of the Tate Gardens will be
removed but the large London Plane will remain as a feature of the
Square. All 16 trees in Windrush Common will be removed.
However, new tree planting will include 14 Fastigiate Oak trees to
be planted along the southern border and seven London Plane
trees will be planted along the eastern border alongside the
proposed bus stop. The realignment of the tree planting will allow
for community events to take place at the Square and ensure that
the Square has a diversity of use that will support its use as a safe
open public space. The new trees have a life expectancy of over
150 years. None of the trees which will be removed are subject of
a TPO as the Square is owned by the Council."

So they are oaks, and will be there for the next 150 years.  Nice.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 8, 2009)

There has been a lot of work going on in the old Woolworths shop in Brixton this week. Anyone know who is moving in?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 8, 2009)

Lovely said:


> There has been a lot of work going on in the old Woolworths shop in Brixton this week. Anyone know who is moving in?



Allegedly H&M (Hennes).


----------



## colacubes (Dec 8, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Allegedly H&M (Hennes).



OMG 

(((my bank account)))


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 8, 2009)

nipsla said:


> OMG
> 
> (((my bank account)))



Yeah I know..... 



(let's wait and see - I heard it from someone on here actually)


----------



## se5 (Dec 8, 2009)

Tis true = see council press release  - http://www.24dash.com/news/Local_Go...ter-sees-how-Brixton-is-beating-the-recession 

I have started a new thread on this as I think it worthy of wider reflection!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2009)

Planty said:


> Just looked at the planning application...
> 
> "The four trees to the north and east of the Tate Gardens will be
> removed but the large London Plane will remain as a feature of the
> ...



I didn't know you could get oaks that shape. I had wondered if they were cypresses. I see that the Fastigiate Oak is also called the "Cypress Oak"

http://www.plantpress.com/plant-encyclopedia/plantdb.php?plant=773&pi=7


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 8, 2009)

Knowing our luck, all the trees selected for Brixton will fail to retain their elegant columnar form and will - as that link suggests - "develop considerable tummies"


----------



## rennie (Dec 9, 2009)

H&M in Brixton? Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Planty (Dec 9, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> Knowing our luck, all the trees selected for Brixton will fail to retain their elegant columnar form and will - as that link suggests - "develop considerable tummies"




Ha!   Tellytubby trees! Could be interesting either way, I suppose. I quite like the randomness of it..

Thanks for that plant site link Teuchter.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 9, 2009)

rennie said:


> H&M in Brixton? Fantastic stuff!



It doesn't seem right, somehow.


----------



## pboi (Dec 9, 2009)

its only the beginning


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 9, 2009)

editor said:


> They look like mobile phone masts





teuchter said:


> Maybe you need some new glasses.



Mobile phone masks are often disguised as other objects, such as lamp posts, trees, metal railings, chimneys etc. If you keep your eyes open you can spot them. It's quite possible there's one on your street/near you house you havent noticed.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 9, 2009)

Planty said:


> I'm hoping for some grass at some point.


it looks like there might be some grass - there's a triangular area by the 'windrushes' which isn't paved yet..


----------



## Ol Nick (Dec 9, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Windrushes



The Windrush is a river in Oxfordshire, not a plant. Or a tall metal thing.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 9, 2009)

Ol Nick said:


> The Windrush is a river in Oxfordshire, not a plant. Or a tall metal thing.




Ha ha...so those things technically do look more like mobile phone masts than the non-existent windrush plant




> The name derives from a series of ship names used by the British government for the ships they owned or chartered for the carriage of troops. Many of these ships were secondhand (like the Empire Windrush was), and renamed when bought. The names begin Empire, and then added the name of a river in Britain. Among others well known at the time was the Empire Wansbeck, which from 1946-61 took British soldiers based in Germany from Harwich. The river Windrush is a minor tributary of the Thames, flowing from the Cotswold hills down towards Oxford.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 10, 2009)

Ol Nick said:


> The Windrush is a river in Oxfordshire, not a plant. .



Yes. We've been through this on another thread somewhere.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It doesn't seem right, somehow.



It doesn't does it.  Brixton's never really had clothes shops except for the cheapo ones, whatever's in Morleys and M&S.

Next we'll be having a.... (insert name of other shops that don't seem quite right in Brixton)


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It doesn't does it.  Brixton's never really had clothes shops except for the cheapo ones, whatever's in Morleys and M&S.
> 
> Next we'll be having a.... (insert name of other shops that don't seem quite right in Brixton)



H&M is a cheapo shop though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2009)

Ms T said:


> H&M is a cheapo shop though.



oh, it's probably about 20 years since I went in there as I detest shopping


----------



## brix (Dec 10, 2009)

Coming home through Brixton just now I couldn't see the dancing chilli christmas decoration/streetlight adornment.  Please tell me it is there and give it's exact location so I can rest easy!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 10, 2009)

brix said:


> Coming home through Brixton just now I couldn't see the dancing chilli christmas decoration/streetlight adornment.  Please tell me it is there and give it's exact location so I can rest easy!



Dancing Chilli?

The sinister dancing Father Christmas is back in action outside Hootananny though.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 10, 2009)

Ms T said:


> H&M is a cheapo shop though.



But it's a very mainstream high street type of cheapo shop. It doesn't seem right in Brixton. It seems right in a shopping centre next to Gap, Zara and FCUK.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Dancing Chilli?
> 
> The sinister dancing Father Christmas is back in action outside Hootananny though.




The Goose/Ivan's Retreat/place whose new name I can't remember has fake snow (polystyrene balls) blowing in the window


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 11, 2009)

brix said:


> Coming home through Brixton just now I couldn't see the dancing chilli christmas decoration/streetlight adornment.  Please tell me it is there and give it's exact location so I can rest easy!


Seems that it's SW9's turn to have the chilli dance for us this year! 

I saw it on the left as you go north near the post office somewhere.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 11, 2009)

brix said:


> Coming home through Brixton just now I couldn't see the dancing chilli christmas decoration/streetlight adornment.  Please tell me it is there and give it's exact location so I can rest easy!



Looked to me like it was outside the UCKG church between Stockwell Road (by the Academy) and the next road north - the one way system where buses turn.  Just past the police station.

Panic not.  Your animated chili exists - and there's a stationary one on the next lamppost too.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


> But it's a very mainstream high street type of cheapo shop. It doesn't seem right in Brixton. It seems right in a shopping centre next to Gap, Zara and FCUK.



We've already got TopShop, Dorothy Perkins, New Look, Wallis, Warehouse, Evans and M&S.


----------



## pboi (Dec 11, 2009)

teuchter cant see those through the rose tinted glasses


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2009)

Ms T said:


> We've already got TopShop, Dorothy Perkins, New Look, Wallis, Warehouse, Evans and M&S.



not much men's fashion though


----------



## nick h. (Dec 11, 2009)

Ms T said:


> We've already got TopShop, Dorothy Perkins, New Look, Wallis, Warehouse, Evans and M&S.



You're making it up. We've only got M&S from that list, haven't we?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> not much men's fashion though



French Connection, Levis and many others in a small area in Morleys.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2009)

Kanda said:


> French Connection, Levis and many others in a small area in Morleys.


been in there - all shit


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> not much men's fashion though


Oh c'mon - The Baron! Unless I missed the closing down sale. 

What more do you need?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2009)

i actually bought a shirt in there. for a fancy dress party.
nice colour of pub ceilings


----------



## Spark (Dec 12, 2009)

nick h. said:


> You're making it up. We've only got M&S from that list, haven't we?



they're mostly in Morleys.  New Look is its own shop though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Looked to me like it was outside the UCKG church between Stockwell Road (by the Academy) and the next road north - the one way system where buses turn.  Just past the police station.
> 
> Panic not.  Your animated chili exists - and there's a stationary one on the next lamppost too.



This - there are two.. one dancing and one not moving and a Santa Claus which, at first we thought was doing sit ups, but I think it's actually supposed to be going down a chimney.

Where's the rest of the dancing chillis though?


----------



## thriller (Dec 13, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> Oh c'mon - The Baron! )



How long has this store being in Brixton? Seems like decades. Everytime I walk past it looks empty. Not sure how they make money, tbh.


----------



## thriller (Dec 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It doesn't does it.  Brixton's never really had clothes shops except for the cheapo ones, whatever's in Morleys and M&S.



I remember Burtons that was there where the sportshop is now.


----------



## se5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It doesn't does it.  Brixton's never really had clothes shops except for the cheapo ones, whatever's in Morleys and M&S.


 
Surely Brixton used to have loads of clothes shops - and even in recent years had branches of C&A (I think) and BHS. See the history of Brixton section - http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/index.html


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 13, 2009)

thriller said:


> How long has this store being in Brixton? Seems like decades. Everytime I walk past it looks empty. Not sure how they make money, tbh.


2.5 decades in my memory.  Not just one but two branches.  In the same street.  (Keep forgetting to check if they are both still there though)


----------



## colacubes (Dec 13, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> 2.5 decades in my memory.  Not just one but two branches.  In the same street.  (Keep forgetting to check if they are both still there though)



There were 2 units but one is in the few arches that has been closed since the fire a couple of months ago iirc.


----------



## brix (Dec 14, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> Seems that it's SW9's turn to have the chilli dance for us this year!
> 
> I saw it on the left as you go north near the post office somewhere.





ajdown said:


> Looked to me like it was outside the UCKG church between Stockwell Road (by the Academy) and the next road north - the one way system where buses turn.  Just past the police station.
> 
> Panic not.  Your animated chili exists - and there's a stationary one on the next lamppost too.



Thank you both.  Thanks to you I was able to locate the dancing chiili and I feel much better now 



gaijingirl said:


> This - there are two.. one dancing and one not moving *and a Santa Claus which, at first we thought was doing sit ups, but I think it's actually supposed to be going down a chimney*.
> 
> Where's the rest of the dancing chillis though?



It looks to me like Santa's falling down a manhole but, I think you're right, it's supposed to be a chimney.

Were there more dancing chillis before?  For the past few years there's only been one hasn't there?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2009)

se5 said:


> Surely Brixton used to have loads of clothes shops - and even in recent years had branches of C&A (I think) and BHS. See the history of Brixton section - http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/index.html





thriller said:


> I remember Burtons that was there where the sportshop is now.




Yeah, I remember Burtons from the riots and C&A before it, but they're loooooooooooooooooooooong gone aren't they


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 17, 2009)

Just gonna give some dues to the Blenheim Gardens sorting office!  Surprisingly!!   

They tried to deliver something on Monday - I was out, they left a card.  I asked for redelivery yesterday - they didn't redeliver.  This morning they came round three times with various deliveries but not the one I really need (it's a TENS machine - which is basically pain relief for giving birth - so I'm pretty keen to get it... ).  

Anyway, I collared the 3rd guy and asked him what was going on.  He took my telephone number and went back and they had a big search and finally found it and called me.  The guy then drove back in his own car to give it to me.    Thanks BG posties.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 17, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Just gonna give some dues to the Blenheim Gardens sorting office!  Surprisingly!!
> 
> They tried to deliver something on Monday - I was out, they left a card.  I asked for redelivery yesterday - they didn't redeliver.  This morning they came round three times with various deliveries but not the one I really need (it's a TENS machine - which is basically pain relief for giving birth - so I'm pretty keen to get it... ).
> 
> Anyway, I collared the 3rd guy and asked him what was going on.  He took my telephone number and went back and they had a big search and finally found it and called me.  The guy then drove back in his own car to give it to me.    Thanks BG posties.



They left me a red card a while ago - I arranged a redelivery. As far as I know they didn't (I was in on the relevant morning, and there was no card left).

I went to get it from the sorting office and they said they don't leave red cards when they redeliver. And as they couldn't find the parcel, they said it had probably been sent back to the sender.

So there is no way of telling whether they actually tried to redeliver or not.



I kind of think that the whole system of delivering parcels to residential addresses should be rethought. Just don't even bother trying if it's bigger than a letterbox. Stop the posties having to lug parcels around pointlessly, and pay them to man the sorting office at convenient hours instead.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I kind of think that the whole system of delivering parcels to residential addresses should be rethought. Just don't even bother trying if it's bigger than a letterbox. Stop the posties having to lug parcels around pointlessly, and pay them to man the sorting office at convenient hours instead.



I don't know if you know this but from last Monday the sorting office is open all day long up until Christmas - if that helps at all.


Meanwhile Citylink have been fucking me over too - actually to be fair to them when I finally (after much googling) found a number to call that didn't involve an automated maching - the guy on the end of the line did say.. "ah yes, we used an agency driver for that job - I think he's trying to pull a fast one on us"!  So at least there's some honesty there.  

He's promised faithfully it will be delivered today, but I'm not holding my breath.  I do feel like I'm spending an inordinate amount of time waiting around for deliveries though.  If I'm not here for this one they'll return it to the sender - so I won't get it till next year I imagine.


----------



## christonabike (Dec 17, 2009)

Citylink have been ok with me, the fella rang me up, said he had a parcel and that I wasn't in, what should he do?

Asked him to deliver it next door and he did, no bother

Also, for my parcels that come when I am out, all I do is get down the sorting office, Blenheim Gardens, and get it then the next morning, easy

Gotta big up the PO this year, no fuck ups and helpful staff


----------



## teuchter (Dec 17, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't know if you know this but from last Monday the sorting office is open all day long up until Christmas - if that helps at all.



Didn't know that, no.



christonabike said:


> Also, for my parcels that come when I am out, all I do is get down the sorting office, Blenheim Gardens, and get it then the next morning, easy



The problem is though that there is often a big queue. You have to allow for potentially 20 mins standing around outdoors - which apart from being a bit miserable on a cold rainy morning means I'd have to get up half an hour early in order to still get to work on time. Or more if I have to take the parcel home before then going back out again.

It's not the fault of the staff, but there seem to be so many pointless rules when you're picking stuff up. 

For example - to pick up something for another member of my household at the same time as getting something for myself I have to take my ID and proof that I live at the address AND some kind of ID for them. What's the point of that? They know I live at that address because I'm picking up an item of mail addressed to me at that address. They know my housemate lives at that address because there is a parcel addressed to them right next to the one addressed to me. If I wanted to nick their mail I'd do so when it came through the letterbox.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> For example - to pick up something for another member of my household at the same time as getting something for myself I have to take my ID and proof that I live at the address AND some kind of ID for them. What's the point of that? They know I live at that address because I'm picking up an item of mail addressed to me at that address. They know my housemate lives at that address because there is a parcel addressed to them right next to the one addressed to me. If I wanted to nick their mail I'd do so when it came through the letterbox.



I think that's a fair enough rule actually. I'm sure you know people in shared houses who have suspect housemates.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 17, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> I think that's a fair enough rule actually. I'm sure you know people in shared houses who have suspect housemates.



But the point is that the suspect housemates could just as easily intercept the stuff when it was delivered to the house. Also, they will accept as ID something like a gas bill, easily retreivable from the kitchen table by a suspect housemate. It doesn't actually protect anyone, just makes their life more difficult.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 19, 2009)

I think I just heard a steam train going past


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2009)

*Midwinter madness*

Crazy people swimming in the Lido this morning.


Icebreaking duty:








Yes, that is ice floating on the water they are jumping into


----------



## se5 (Dec 19, 2009)

On the subject of parcels delivery there is a scheme set up by whereby you can get it delivered to a local pub and then go and pick it up in the evening. 

I saw details when I was in the Sun and Doves the other day - its called Useyourlocal.com (http://www.useyourlocal.com/) which potentially could be useful. Site requires registering and stuff so havent investigated further but could be a way around red card misery!


----------



## brix (Dec 19, 2009)

se5 said:


> On the subject of parcels delivery there is a scheme set up by whereby you can get it delivered to a local pub and then go and pick it up in the evening.
> 
> I saw details when I was in the Sun and Doves the other day - its called Useyourlocal.com which potentially could be useful. Site requires registering and stuff so havent investigated further but could be a way around red card misery!



Now *that *is a bloomin' brilliant idea!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2009)

brix said:


> Now *that *is a bloomin' brilliant idea!



Isn't it.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2009)

se5 said:


> - its called Useyourlocal.com (http://www.useyourlocal.com/)



I just had a look on that site to see if any near me were part of the scheme. Only the White Horse came up - it is listed as registered but "not accepting parcels".


----------



## brix (Dec 19, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I just had a look on that site to see if any near me were part of the scheme. Only the White Horse came up - it is listed as registered but "not accepting parcels".



 Ah, that's not quite what I was hoping for.  It's still a good idea in principle though, but I can only see it working if they get more pubs signing up.  And what the point is of registering but "not accepting parcels" is I don't know.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2009)

brix said:


> Ah, that's not quite what I was hoping for.  It's still a good idea in principle though, but I can only see it working if they get more pubs signing up.  And what the point is of registering but "not accepting parcels" is I don't know.



Maybe I'll ask them about it when I'm next in there.


----------



## se5 (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes having had a look at the site further I can see that its got lots of potential but could do with a bit of tweaking - when I entered my postcode for example the list of pubs that came up included at least three that had closed locally (which is a different story)

Whatsmore it failed to give the one pub in the area that I know is part of the scheme (the Sun and Doves, Coldharbour Lane) even though it is only 500metres or so from my house.

So being a good consumer I filled in the feedback form on the site and got a polite email back this morning saying thanks for your feedback we are still developing the site. They suggested the best way forward was to tell local pubs about it and get them to register to receive parcels etc.

I also queried their data protection/ information retention policy (its part of what I do at work so I'm a bit nerdy about such things) as the site is financed by Heineken and I feared that it would be used solely to gather email addresses for promotional purposes. The person who responded assured me that it was independent of the brewery and the information would only be used for this site only. 

So as others have said its a very good idea with lots of potential...

(and no I am not connected with the site at all or the Sun and Doves)


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2009)

se5 said:


> Yes having had a look at the site further I can see that its got lots of potential but could do with a bit of tweaking - when I entered my postcode for example the list of pubs that came up included at least three that had closed locally (which is a different story)
> 
> Whatsmore it failed to give the one pub in the area that I know is part of the scheme (the Sun and Doves, Coldharbour Lane) even though it is only 500metres or so from my house.
> 
> ...


Like all of these things it's horribly out of date, showing long closed pubs and has some non existent entries.

I'm mulling over plans to build a proper Brixton pub guide.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 20, 2009)

se5 said:


> On the subject of parcels delivery there is a scheme set up by whereby you can get it delivered to a local pub and then go and pick it up in the evening.
> 
> I saw details when I was in the Sun and Doves the other day - its called Useyourlocal.com (http://www.useyourlocal.com/) which potentially could be useful. Site requires registering and stuff so havent investigated further but could be a way around red card misery!



I reckon there will be a lot more in the way of ''independent parcel depots'' services.  The Post Office has lots of local depots but courier services tend to have depots in pain in the arse places.  Once they've properly destroyed the post office you'll get people running depots so the mail delivery companies don't have to fork out on premises.  We'll probably have to pay a fee to collect things at convenientish locations.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 20, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I reckon there will be a lot more in the way of ''independent parcel depots'' services.  The Post Office has lots of local depots but courier services tend to have depots in pain in the arse places.  Once they've properly destroyed the post office you'll get people running depots so the mail delivery companies don't have to fork out on premises.  We'll probably have to pay a fee to collect things at convenientish locations.



This!

With courier firms not only do you have to be around from 9 to bloomin' 5 because they can't tell you precisely what time they'll be coming, but then when you miss them they're on some industrial estate miles out of town. Not good when you don't drive 

At least the Royal Mail deliver in the morning, and even if you should miss them, you can get a re-delivery on a Saturday morning pretty easily or get them to take the parcel to a local PO branch in town.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 21, 2009)

Seems to have been an accident at the top of Brixton Hill overnight, the traffic lights were bent and a bin overturned and its contents spilt on the corner by Paolo'z Way - and, more importantly for those who can't live without their daily fix of portugese custard tarts, Paolo'z front entrance was all taped off and the shutters still down at 7am this morning.  

Whether they're using the side entrance on New Park Road and they're now open, I can't say cos I'm at work now.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't bother trying to get the bus up brixton hill, people.


----------



## rennie (Dec 21, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Don't bother trying to get the bus up brixton hill, people.



why?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2009)

rennie said:


> why?



It's all backed up with traffic and the buses are sliding around on the snow and stuff. Quicker just to walk (although you are then at the mercy of snowball mobs operating from Rush Common...)


----------



## brix (Dec 21, 2009)

It's just taken me an hour to get up the hill on a bus.  I know I could have walked but my feet were too cold and wet.  Can't see what the reason for the gridlock is apart from a) we've had a teeny bit of snow and b) the lights at the corner of New Park Road are out.


----------



## pboi (Dec 21, 2009)

tulse hill traffic also fucked completely


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2009)

Fucking mental. Just (4.45pm) sent Nanker Jnr off to Waterloo on a bus, at 5.30pm we were at the police station.

He continued on and got to waterloo at 6.

I walked back and arrived home the same time.

Buses stopped everywhere. They've all thrown everyone off by Brockwell Gate. Wheels spinning in the ice. going nowhere.

Crowds of people all walking up from Brixton.

Gonna be fun tomorrow!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 21, 2009)

Christ - just called mum - sent her home from Brixton about 2 hours ago - she's only got to get to Bromley/Lewisham borders - well she's not home 'cos there's been some big bus crash involving 4/5 buses or something (I don't suppose it's at any speed - probably just all slid into each other)?  Meanwhile my brother's stranded apparently on the M25/M2 or summat 'cos they've closed the motorway.

I can't believe that everytime the snow causes this much chaos?  WTF!!!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm still at work in Bethnal Green, I wonder if it's worth my while trying to get home overground...


----------



## han (Dec 21, 2009)

I just walked up the hill from Brixton tube, to New Pk Rd, it took me 40 mins as it was SOO icy - loads of black ice. Really treacherous! 

There were horrendous crowds outside the KFC waiting to catch buses (are people mental?! the traffic was completely stationary!).

My other half is still on a bus by Loughborough Junction having left work (Camberwell) at 4.30pm. It is now 6.40pm.  She doesn't think it worth risking walking as she hasn't got great balance and hates walking on ice.

Bloody ell.


----------



## brix (Dec 21, 2009)

This why I get all bah humbug about snow.  

Don't get me wrong - if I was snowed into a country cottage with some good friends, lots of food and wine, and a roaring fire I would be delighted.

However, it's a different matter in the city when you know that the whole transport system will grind to a halt after a few snowflakes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Don't bother trying to get the bus up brixton hill, people.




Just came here to find out what was happening as my sister just rang to say her b/f rang her an hour ago and he was on Brixton Hill and he's still not home.  He's on a motorbike.  I think she's getting a bit worried.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

brix said:


> It's just taken me an hour to get up the hill on a bus.  I know I could have walked but my feet were too cold and wet.  Can't see what the reason for the gridlock is apart from a) we've had a teeny bit of snow and b) the lights at the corner of New Park Road are out.




NPR as well?  

They've been out at Elm Park since yesterday.


----------



## brix (Dec 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> NPR as well?
> 
> They've been out at Elm Park since yesterday.



Yep, the NPR ones are deffo out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

brix said:


> Yep, the NPR ones are deffo out.




Panic over.  b-in-law has just arrived home.  His 1/2 hour journey by motorbike from the Tate to Thornton Heath took 3.5 hours 

Said a car had also broken down somewhere on Brixton Hill.  He also was going to go up Tulse Hill but saw buses sliding down so went up Brixton Hill instead.

Apparently bus drivers up Streatham and Green Lane and other places have all abandoned their buses.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

and according to BBC



> A203 London - Traffic light failure on Stockwell Road at Stockwell Park Walk , in Brixton
> 
> Last updated: 21st December 2009 at 19:04




So that's at least 3 sets of traffic lights out.  I wonder if any are working anywhere


----------



## nick h. (Dec 21, 2009)

It's pathetic.  We should be the laughing stock of the civilised world. How long it did it snow for - 2 hours? Lambeth Council have been out gritting, so what's gone wrong?  Did they forget Brixton Hill? Was it the wrong kind of snow? (Do we blame global warming for bringing us a new kind of snow? )

I want to blame a councillor and put him in the stocks. Or put him in a camp and make a lampshade out of his skin.


----------



## gabi (Dec 21, 2009)

The bus-stop outside KFC looks like a vision of hell...

People crowded 12 deep, no buses stopping... christ.. im glad im not of them.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2009)

nick h. said:


> It's pathetic.  We should be the laughing stock of the civilised world. How long it did it snow for - 2 hours? Lambeth Council have been out gritting, so what's gone wrong?  Did they forget Brixton Hill? Was it the wrong kind of snow? (Do we blame global warming for bringing us a new kind of snow? )
> 
> I want to blame a councillor and put him in the stocks. Or put him in a camp and make a lampshade out of his skin.



Dunno what kinda snow it was but it settled as fast as fuck. I watched it out my window and within minutes it was covering the floor.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

nick h. said:


> It's pathetic.  We should be the laughing stock of the civilised world. How long it did it snow for - 2 hours? Lambeth Council have been out gritting, so what's gone wrong?  Did they forget Brixton Hill? Was it the wrong kind of snow? (Do we blame global warming for bringing us a new kind of snow? )



With the last snowfall they only gritted the crossings.  It's the same shit every year on Brixton Hill.  They probably assume we're all going to sit on a tray and slide down the Hill rather than walk. 



> I want to blame a councillor and put him in the stocks. Or put him in a camp and make a lampshade out of his skin.



That's nasty nickh.  The Nazis did that.  









Not with their councillors obviously


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Dunno what kinda snow it was but it settled as fast as fuck. I watched it out my window and within minutes it was covering the floor.




Same as.  Sent my b/f down the shop as I was too scared of going out and slipping over


----------



## brix (Dec 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Panic over.  b-in-law has just arrived home.  His 1/2 hour journey by motorbike from the Tate to Thornton Heath took 3.5 hours
> 
> Said a car had also broken down somewhere on Brixton Hill.  He also was going to go up Tulse Hill but saw buses sliding down so went up Brixton Hill instead.
> 
> Apparently bus drivers up Streatham and Green Lane and other places have all abandoned their buses.



Glad he's safe and well Minnie.

Just spoke to my Mum who lives on Shooters Hill, SE18 and buses have been abandoned there too.  She had to abandon her car down the hill.

It is ridiculous.  It's just a bit of snow - how does it cause such havoc?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

brix said:


> Glad he's safe and well Minnie.
> 
> Just spoke to my Mum who lives on Shooters Hill, SE18 and buses have been abandoned there too.  She had to abandon her car down the hill.
> 
> It is ridiculous.  It's just a bit of snow - how does it cause such havoc?




I don't think he really wanted to abandon his motorbike and where he lives (off Spa Hill) there's loads of hills.  

Maybe there wouldn't have been such a problem if the councils had bothered to grit the roads


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2009)

Ha ha ha.....someones just stopped to unload shopping next to a load of parked buses on Tulse Hill, thus stopping all traffic in both directions. people are stupid!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Ha ha ha.....someones just stopped to unload shopping next to a load of parked buses on Tulse Hill, thus stopping all traffic in both directions. people are stupid!




twat


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2009)

nick h. said:


> It's pathetic.  We should be the laughing stock of the civilised world. How long it did it snow for - 2 hours? Lambeth Council have been out gritting, so what's gone wrong?  Did they forget Brixton Hill? Was it the wrong kind of snow? (Do we blame global warming for bringing us a new kind of snow? )



I've decided I've had enough of this nonsense and tomorrow I'm off to the north of Scotland where we can deal with a spot of snow without everything falling apart.

That is, if I can get to Kings Cross in the first place.


----------



## brix (Dec 21, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I've decided I've had enough of this nonsense and tomorrow I'm off to the north of Scotland where we can deal with a spot of snow without everything falling apart.
> 
> *That is, if I can get to Kings Cross in the first place*.



This is where your cunning plan is made of fail.

HTH


----------



## nick h. (Dec 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's nasty nickh.  The Nazis did that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yebbut I would do it to people who deserve it. It really gets people's attention, doesn't it? You'd only need to do it to one person at the council to get them all sitting up straight. (Actually you'd only need to start a rumour... the Nazi story was about just one instance which wasn't proven even though the suspect was tried for other war crimes.)


----------



## brix (Dec 21, 2009)

nick h. said:


> Yebbut I would do it to people who deserve it. It really gets people's attention, doesn't it? You'd only need to do it to one person at the council to get them all sitting up straight. (Actually you'd only need to start a rumour... the Nazi story was about just one instance which wasn't proven even though the suspect was tried for other war crimes.)



*is tempted to nominate a councillor*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

brix said:


> This is where your cunning plan is made of fail.
> 
> HTH




Not only that, but he's not considered there may be the wrong sort of snow on the line


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2009)

brix said:


> This is where your cunning plan is made of fail.
> 
> HTH



I'm pretty confident I can walk to Kings Cross in under a couple of hours. I'll make snow shoes out of tennis racquets if I have to. 


Oh. I don't have any tennis racquets do I.


----------



## brix (Dec 21, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I'm pretty confident I can walk to Kings Cross in under a couple of hours. I'll make snow shoes out of tennis racquets if I have to.
> 
> 
> Oh. I don't have any tennis racquets do I.



That's a shame.  I'd pay good money to see you trudging to Kings Cross with tennis racquets strapped to youe feet


----------



## Winot (Dec 21, 2009)

Cycling home from central London was pretty hairy.  Worse than the Jan/Feb snow for some reason.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

Winot said:


> Cycling home from central London was pretty hairy.  Worse than the Jan/Feb snow for some reason.




That was expected and so some councils laid grit down.  Lambeth even gave Brixton Hill some


----------



## brix (Dec 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That was expected and so some councils laid grit down.  Lambeth even gave Brixton Hill some



But there was snow forcast for today, was there not?  So why was it not 'expected'?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 21, 2009)

It wasn't expected by me - I was wearing silver Mary Janes with heels.    I was dead worried I was going to fall over on the way home from the tube. 

Spare a thought for hendo, who is stuck on the BBC news desk with chaos all around.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 21, 2009)

Ms T said:


> It wasn't expected by me - I was wearing silver Mary Janes with heels.    I was dead worried I was going to fall over on the way home from the tube.



  Such a Ms T classic post... fashion forward whilst all around chaos reigns..


----------



## Ms T (Dec 21, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Such a Ms T classic post... fashion forward whilst all around chaos reigns..





What else was I expected to wear to Xmas Carols at the Royal Albert Hall?  They matched my sparkly dress and tights a treat.


----------



## pboi (Dec 21, 2009)

traffic is still ferked on tulse hill. no idea why


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

brix said:


> But there was snow forcast for today, was there not?  So why was it not 'expected'?




I don't think they expected what we got.  I think flurries were anticipated.  I know my b-in-law would no way have driven his bike if he had heard there was going to be snow.

I heard snow was due in the south-east but I think people were expecting Kent and the like to get it, not London 

and I think it's got to the point where anyone with any sense now disbelieves half the BBC weather forecasts


----------



## brix (Dec 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and I think it's got to the point where anyone with any sense now disbelieves half the BBC weather forecasts



Fair point


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> traffic is still ferked on tulse hill. no idea why



A bus has either broken down (all the lights are off) or given up and is now stopped at Jebb Avenue stop, no doubt adding to the chaos as buses have to get round it


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A bus has either broken down (all the lights are off) or given up and is now stopped at Jebb Avenue stop, no doubt adding to the chaos as buses have to get round it



Tulse Hill Minnie - not Brixton Hill...   I expect it's a similar reason though..


----------



## pboi (Dec 21, 2009)

its crazy out there. my mum has been in a car for 7 hours getting here


----------



## ajdown (Dec 21, 2009)

We've just got in.  Caz got on a bus at Liverpool Street at 16.30 and I got on the same bus at Tower Bridge at 17.20

Six hours to do six miles?  That's gotta be some kind of record surely.

Fucking cunting bastard weather.  Piss off back to Siberia.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Tulse Hill Minnie - not Brixton Hill...   I expect it's a similar reason though..



Yes, I was just stating that both Hills are fucked


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

ajdown said:


> We've just got in.  Caz got on a bus at Liverpool Street at 16.30 and I got on the same bus at Tower Bridge at 17.20
> 
> Six hours to do six miles?  That's gotta be some kind of record surely.
> 
> Fucking cunting bastard weather.  Piss off back to Siberia.




Today and tomorrow of all days was when I didn't want snow.  I'm expecting a delivery tomorrow that was expected last Friday


----------



## pboi (Dec 21, 2009)

so tule hill has cleared up now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> so tule hill has cleared up now



Traffic seems to have started moving on Brixton Hill as well although I just saw a guy on a moped wobbling all over the place


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 21, 2009)

Bit late to the party as little access to internets just now.   I told everyone to go home early when I saw the fat fluffy flakes and that it was lying on the road. No, I don't not have authority to do that.  What's your point?   Then when I got to Brixton it had stopped snowing and I felt a bit foolish.  Once I'd been to the pound shop for bird food and M&S for their version of baileys, however, the buses at the stop were all out of service and people were piling up so I felt vindicated and walked up the hill. My shoes have good treads on them so not too bad.  

Then I cleared our path for the good of all my neighbours in case it freezes over night.  I haven't sprinkles it with salt though.   So it will probably be more treacherous than the snowy bits.  *evil laugh*  

You have to grit at the right time.  And lets be honest the snow didn't start lying til 4pm so they had no chance of having a good rush hour.    

High heels are not your worst enemy.  At least you can use the heel as a crampon.  Saw a man in his suit shoes hanging onto railings as he turned into Brixton Hill.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 21, 2009)

ajdown said:


> We've just got in.  Caz got on a bus at Liverpool Street at 16.30 and I got on the same bus at Tower Bridge at 17.20
> 
> Six hours to do six miles?  That's gotta be some kind of record surely.
> 
> Fucking cunting bastard weather.  Piss off back to Siberia.



Should have got the tube.  I got on at Old Street at 5.20 and had been shopping, walked up hill and cleared the paths for all our flats by 6.55pm.


----------



## ashie259 (Dec 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> We've just got in.  Caz got on a bus at Liverpool Street at 16.30 and I got on the same bus at Tower Bridge at 17.20
> 
> Six hours to do six miles?  That's gotta be some kind of record surely.
> 
> Fucking cunting bastard weather.  Piss off back to Siberia.


You sat on a bus for six hours? Assuming you're able-bodied, you could have walked it in two, with enough time for a couple of leisurely pub stops on the way.


----------



## rennie (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah I got up n walked. Much much quicker. Free exercise too.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2009)

ashie259 said:


> You sat on a bus for six hours? Assuming you're able-bodied, you could have walked it in two, with enough time for a couple of leisurely pub stops on the way.



A) it was very cold and the snow/rain/whatever could have started again at any minute.
B) the pavements were unsafe to walk on, as could be seen by those attempting to.

Walking would have taken us through some particularly unsavoury areas of South London (at least on a bus you're mildly safe) not to mention the gangs of marauding oiks lobbing snowballs at anything they could, and probably stabbing anyone that retaliated in kind.  Not to mention, of course, that the most straightforward walking route was more or less the route of the buses.

In balance, although it was a comparatively wasted evening, we did at least still get time together - and the two women that started singing on the '42' and got everyone joining in, culminating in a hilarious Rickroll, made at least that part of the journey bearable.

Stopping for a McPiss at Camberwell Green was much appreciated too.

As for 'fit and able bodied', walking that far in nice weather is very different from walking that far in _that_ weather.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Walking would have taken us through some particularly unsavoury areas of South London (at least on a bus you're mildly safe) not to mention the gangs of marauding oiks lobbing snowballs at anything they could, and probably stabbing anyone that retaliated in kind.  Not to mention, of course, that the most straightforward walking route was more or less the route of the buses.


You might want to try stepping out into the real world occasionally because the dystopian fantasy world you inhabit is really not healthy for your well being.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

marauding oiks


----------



## brix (Dec 22, 2009)

particularly unsavoury areas


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Stopping for a McPiss at Camberwell Green was much appreciated too.



You wouldn't walk through South London, but were brave enough to go into the Camberwell McDs?

!


----------



## lizardqueen (Dec 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> A) the gangs of marauding oiks lobbing snowballs at anything they could, and probably stabbing anyone that retaliated in kind.  .



For fucks sake


----------



## rennie (Dec 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> A) it was very cold and the snow/rain/whatever could have started again at any minute.
> B) the pavements were unsafe to walk on, as could be seen by those attempting to.



Neither of these things were true. As for the marauding oiks, they seem to be a figment of your imagination. I walked for 1.5 hours (uphill) and didn't see anyone do such things. In fact, all I saw were people helping each other get away from the ice. 

What a twat!


----------



## Kanda (Dec 22, 2009)

To be fair, AJ is probably referring to the idiots around New Park Road Area, who, last year, were beating fuck out of people that retaliated or complained about being hit by snowballs. One guy was even dragged out of his car and beaten crap out of. 

It was all pretty fucking scary.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2009)

To quote John Sweeney, "you were not there".

I know what I saw.  I also know what the areas the bus route goes through are like.  For crying out loud, the 45 goes past the Barrier Block, and if you haven't seen or heard about the goings-on in that part of Crackharbour Lane on this forum (Editor included, who's posted a lot of them) then you're either a n00b or clueless to these forums.


----------



## Bob (Dec 22, 2009)

editor said:


> Like all of these things it's horribly out of date, showing long closed pubs and has some non existent entries.
> 
> I'm mulling over plans to build a proper Brixton pub guide.



I think you'll find there's a very good pub guide here: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/bars/index.html 


It even comes up top in Google for most pub related searches (e.g. 'Brixton pubs').

What's wrong with it?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 22, 2009)

Bob said:


> I think you'll find there's a very good pub guide here: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/bars/index.html
> 
> 
> It even comes up top in Google for most pub related searches (e.g. 'Brixton pubs').
> ...



Yep. Your bar guide is what sucked me into Urban


----------



## lizardqueen (Dec 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> To quote John Sweeney, "you were not there".
> 
> I know what I saw.  I also know what the areas the bus route goes through are like.  For crying out loud, the 45 goes past the Barrier Block, and if you haven't seen or heard about the goings-on in that part of Crackharbour Lane on this forum (Editor included, who's posted a lot of them) then you're either a n00b or clueless to these forums.



No I'm not clueless thanks. I'm fully aware of what goes on in brixton - I live here too.  

I realise there was some trouble last year, but lets not get things out of proportion - surely most people throwing snowballs are just having fun?! I'd certainly rather risk a snowball fight, than sit on a bus for 6 hours to get home from Camberwell


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2009)

lizardqueen said:


> surely most people throwing snowballs are just having fun?! I'd certainly rather risk a snowball fight, than sit on a bus for 6 hours to get home from Camberwell



It was only 2 1/2 hours from Camberwell actually.  But I digress.

A snowball fight is only fun when it's mutually consentual, amongst a group of friends.  Otherwise it's assault.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> A snowball fight is only fun when it's mutually consentual, amongst a group of friends.  Otherwise it's assault.



Did they nearly knock your top hat off?


----------



## lizardqueen (Dec 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> It was only 2 1/2 hours from Camberwell actually.  But I digress.
> 
> A snowball fight is only fun when it's mutually consentual, amongst a group of friends.  Otherwise it's assault.



Hmmm I get the feeling its pointless going into this one. You obviously have a more serious outlook on life than I do


----------



## Crispy (Dec 22, 2009)

Aj goes from strength to strength


----------



## rennie (Dec 22, 2009)

Amit it Crispy, you miss him!


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2009)

lizardqueen said:


> Hmmm I get the feeling its pointless going into this one. You obviously have a more serious outlook on life than I do



If a stranger throws a brick at you, what is that?  Assault, possible GBH.

Snowballs, especially slightly frozen slushy ones, can be incredibly painful.  Yes, fresh fluffy snow is soft and tolerable but still unnecessary, I don't want to end up with a wet coat if it's not directly from the weather.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2009)

I got a snowball thrown at me while I was walking up the hill yesterday evening. I can confirm this was not with my consent. Remarkably I did survive though. And they didn't even *try* to stab me!


----------



## LadyR (Dec 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> If a stranger throws a brick at you, what is that?  Assault, possible GBH.
> 
> Snowballs, especially slightly frozen slushy ones, can be incredibly painful.  Yes, fresh fluffy snow is soft and tolerable but still unnecessary, I don't want to end up with a wet coat if it's not directly from the weather.



Have to say that, although I normally love the snow, I agree that it can be unpleasant getting hit by snowballs unexpectedly - I got smashed in the eye with one last night at close range by a stranger - she was still holding it in her fist when it made contact, so hadn't been just lobbed gently towards me...she said she thought I was her friend.  Had to point out that even if I had been her friend, it still wasn't a very nice thing to do!  Eye is still sore now


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I got a snowball thrown at me while I was walking up the hill yesterday evening. I can confirm this was not with my consent. Remarkably I did survive though. And they didn't even *try* to stab me!



Thank you for confirming the marauding gangs of oiks assaulting random passers-by with snowballs.

I guess you were just lucky really then.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 22, 2009)

No one marauded me going up the hill.


----------



## brix (Dec 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> No one marauded me going up the hill.



I'll happily chuck a snowball at you if you come a bit further up the hill quimmie


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 22, 2009)

you're a true gent, brix.


----------



## brix (Dec 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> you're a true gent, brix.



I'm a smoothie me


----------



## nick h. (Dec 22, 2009)

Only 2 and a half hours from Camberwell! Another nomination for post of the year.  AJ's terror at walking past the fearsome Barrier Block is so funny you might think he's making it up. But as we all know by now, he's not. FFS shit-for-brains, it's not the fucking Somme. My 5'2" slim Swedish blonde flatmate has walked up and down that road to work from Brixton to Camberwell countless times, and has never had any hassle - not once.  Numerous small female hospital staff make the same journey. 

You really are a poltroon.  Are you really so terrified? You work in IT don't you? So surely you can do the math? Haven't you worked out how much of the violence round here is teenager on teenager, or drug related?  Adult whites like yourself are statistically much safer here than in thousands of other urban areas where white teenagers dish out random violence to grown-ups. 

If you can't take the risk of walking around here you'd better give up buses too.  There's a very good chance you'll be impaled on a bit of railway track. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...double-decker-overturns-during-rush-hour.html


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Thank you for confirming the marauding gangs of oiks assaulting random passers-by with snowballs.
> 
> I guess you were just lucky really then.



It was a close shave alright. I was so shaken up by my encounter with ruffians that after I got home, I passed out whilst having my foot-bath. My housekeeper had to revive me with smelling-salts!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 22, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It was a close shave alright. I was so shaken up by my encounter with ruffians that after I got home, I passed out whilst having my foot-bath. My housekeeper had to revive me with smelling-salts!



Gosh!  I hope you reported the whippersnappers.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Gosh!  I hope you reported the whippersnappers.



Well it is the last time I shall attempt to travel home by public carriage in such inclement conditions.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2009)

As well as the fact the areas have a reputation for being dangerous, I don't suppose the facts that 

a) it was very cold, 
b) the paths were incredibly slippery, and 
c) there are long stretches of nowhere to shelter/take a break if you need to, 

seemed to register with anyone.  

If it had only been a short distance then yes we would probably have walked it, but as it was so long, we decided it was just easier to sit on the bus in comparative warmth, safety and comfort.  

Not to mention, of course, that you know as well as I do that as soon as you get off a bus in a queue, the traffic starts moving again.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 22, 2009)

nick h. said:


> Only 2 and a half hours from Camberwell! Another nomination for post of the year.  AJ's terror at walking past the fearsome Barrier Block is so funny you might think he's making it up. But as we all know by now, he's not. FFS shit-for-brains, it's not the fucking Somme. My 5'2" slim Swedish blonde flatmate has walked up and down that road to work from Brixton to Camberwell countless times, and has never had any hassle - not once.  Numerous small female hospital staff make the same journey.
> 
> You really are a poltroon.  Are you really so terrified? You work in IT don't you? So surely you can do the math? Haven't you worked out how much of the violence round here is teenager on teenager, or drug related?  Adult whites like yourself are statistically much safer here than in thousands of other urban areas where white teenagers dish out random violence to grown-ups.
> 
> If you can't take the risk of walking around here you'd better give up buses too.  There's a very good chance you'll be impaled on a bit of railway track. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...double-decker-overturns-during-rush-hour.html



Read kanda's post.
I suspect ajdown was laying it on a bit as you haven't slagged him for a while.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Read kanda's post.



That'll be this event Kanda is referring to.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=278977


----------



## brix (Dec 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> That'll be this event Kanda is referring to.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=278977



But that was in February


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2009)

True but when was the last time we had bad snow...?


----------



## brix (Dec 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> True but when was the last time we had bad snow...?



That doesn't happen every time it snows though.  That event was unpleasant but extraordinary.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 22, 2009)

A bus was toppled over by a lorry just a few days ago. 


I don't want to risk being toppled over on a bus.  It looks hurty.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone want to guess the cost of the (work paid) Christmas lunch for 5 Lambeth Council workers and guess the price of the most expensive bottle of wine they drank?


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2009)

£200 all in?


----------



## rennie (Dec 22, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Does anyone want to guess the cost of the (work paid) Christmas lunch for 5 Lambeth Council workers and guess the price of the most expensive bottle of wine they drank?



Do tell!


----------



## gabi (Dec 22, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Does anyone want to guess the cost of the (work paid) Christmas lunch for 5 Lambeth Council workers and guess the price of the most expensive bottle of wine they drank?



How do u know this?


----------



## nick h. (Dec 22, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> I suspect ajdown was laying it on a bit as you haven't slagged him for a while.



One of my New Year's resolutions is to give it up. He only posts to get attention anyway - S&M by trolling.


----------



## pboi (Dec 22, 2009)

hey guys

jus wondered if anyone knows why the south circular was so totally fucked yesterday, feeding into other roads off it also being fucked.

didnt see anything on the news but ive been travelling back to the shire today


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2009)

pboi said:


> hey guys
> 
> jus wondered if anyone knows why the south circular was so totally fucked yesterday, feeding into other roads off it also being fucked.
> 
> didnt see anything on the news but ive been travelling back to the shire today



If you're talking about the evening, my guess would be the snow that pretty much bought the south east to a grinding halt.

During the day?  Not so sure.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2009)

nick h. said:


> One of my New Year's resolutions is to give it up. He only posts to get attention anyway - S&M by trolling.



If what I say bothers you so much, just put me on the ignore list and you won't have to read it any more - hopefully neither will I have to listen to your mindless blatherings either.

Christmas is a time for merriment and extending the hand of friendship to all of mankind.  I'm happy to make an exception in your case.


----------



## pboi (Dec 22, 2009)

the 2 hours of snow broke the south circular? thats pretty pathetic if true

no accidents? lights down? etc etc


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 22, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Does anyone want to guess the cost of the (work paid) Christmas lunch for 5 Lambeth Council workers and guess the price of the most expensive bottle of wine they drank?


I fully expect they had the best interests of the Lambeth taxpayer at heart, and chose only the cheapest things from the menu and stuck to half a bottle of blue nun...


----------



## Kanda (Dec 22, 2009)

pboi said:


> the 2 hours of snow broke the south circular? thats pretty pathetic if true
> 
> no accidents? lights down? etc etc



Everything from Queenstown Road through Clapham, all the way up the Sth Circular, including Kings Avenue was gridlocked. I went to the shop just before 11pm and it was still the same on the Sth Circular.

Took me an hour and a half to drive from Clapham Common to Brixton. Didn't see any accident or lights problem.


----------



## pboi (Dec 22, 2009)

mum took 8 hours to drive to me from the shire, she did north circ to south circ and south circ from kew was fcked.   madnesss..SPARTAAA


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 22, 2009)

There's been a couple of sets of lights not working for a couple of days round Brixton Hill.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2009)

Walking home along New Park Road this evening, a lady approached me and said one word intoned as to a question.

"Business?"

Naturally, I politely declined and carried on walking, and didn't really think about it till later.

Was she asking what I was thinking she was asking me for?


----------



## pboi (Dec 22, 2009)

why do you need to ask you nobber? it wasnt a decorator asking to paint your lounge


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm just surprised that someone would be "working the streets" in an otherwise relatively pleasant area, that's all.


----------



## pboi (Dec 22, 2009)

this is Brixton. Nowhere is pleasant apart from gated communities and franco manca


lolwut


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Walking home along New Park Road this evening, a lady approached me and said one word intoned as to a question.
> 
> "Business?"
> 
> ...



I suspect that in the freezing fucking cold, she merely wanted to discuss the finer points of developing your businesses strategy in this tough economic climate


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I'm just surprised that someone would be "working the streets" in an otherwise relatively pleasant area, that's all.



Do you consider New Park Road to be more relatively pleasant than, say, Josephine Avenue? They have a very determined resident's group you know - you should watch what you're saying or they'll be marching up the hill with their pitchforks to get you.


----------



## ericjarvis (Dec 23, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Walking home along New Park Road this evening, a lady approached me and said one word intoned as to a question.
> 
> "Business?"
> 
> ...



Yes indeed. She was one of the government's new small business initiative consultants. Provided as a service to help small businessmen expand and to create a more virile and energetic high street.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 23, 2009)

ajdown said:


> £200 all in?



Bit more than that AJ, although I'm still chuckling at your concept of transportation around the city on a snowy day. 



gabi said:


> How do u know this?



Sat very close to them and was at the bar when they paid with a Lambeth credit card...



Brixton Hatter said:


> I fully expect they had the best interests of the Lambeth taxpayer at heart, and chose only the cheapest things from the menu and stuck to half a bottle of blue nun...



I'm sure they were! Particularly at £66 per bottle.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 23, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> Yes indeed. She was one of the government's new small business initiative consultants. Provided as a service to help small businessmen expand and to create a more virile and energetic high street.



As long as she kept the noise down after 9pm, and didn't run any all night evening classes, I'm sure AJ would be happy.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Walking home along New Park Road this evening, a lady approached me and said one word intoned as to a question.
> 
> "Business?"
> 
> ...



I have encountered this strolling down Brixton road and was daydreaming as usual when she popped the question "Business?" so I mumbled "Thanks love but I am married".. 

To which she replied "I prefer doing married blokes coz they have better manners" which made me smile


----------



## brix (Dec 23, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> I'm sure they were! Particularly at £66 per bottle.



Bloody hell!  Can I ask - were these Lambeth Council staff or councillors?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2009)

brix said:


> Bloody hell!  Can I ask - were these Lambeth Council staff or councillors?



Why should public sector workers be denied the pleasure of fine wines? In these instances it's always good to consider 'what would Bob Crow say?'


----------



## brix (Dec 23, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Why should public sector workers be denied the pleasure of fine wines? In these instances it's always good to consider 'what would Bob Crow say?'



You're right of course teuchter.  It's just that the prospect of my local councillor snaffling a wine which is well out my price range makes me, well, unaccountably tetchy.

ETA I don't mean snaffle do I?  Or perhaps I do...


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 23, 2009)

I always had set spending limits in my fat cat quango days. At the same time that my union boss was putting in expense claims for 'sticky buns'. Hmm, maybe he also lived on NPR.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

Snow period past? 
Thunder and lightening!!!


----------



## Bob (Dec 27, 2009)

Mrs Bob says that central Brixton from the brdge to the Academy was cordoned off last night by police.... any idea what happened?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 27, 2009)

Was last person to be allowed to walk up the street and Mrs PTG saw 2 bodies, but no crashed cars...


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 27, 2009)

Air ambulance just landed in Max Roach Park.  I know not why yet.

Edit:  crew ran over to Stockwell Park Estate, police are in attendance.

Edit:  police came out of the estate, opened car boot, donned stab jackets and took off with sirens.  park ranger arrived.  armoured van arrived.  Didn't see anyone put in it but the chopper just took off again.  It all remains a mystery.


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 27, 2009)

Good grief, whatever now... after an hour or so of peace, police have just cordoned off the small bit of Max Roach Park on the corner of Villa and Brixton Rds.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 27, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I'm just surprised that someone would be "working the streets" in an otherwise relatively pleasant area, that's all.



Julie has been touting for business on the corner by The Hand in Hand for about 5 years! You must walk around with your eyes closed...


----------



## matt m (Dec 29, 2009)

The old Woolworths lettering has gone. How could they?!!

(I imagine this has already been commented upon, but I've only just noticed. Been away)


----------



## ajdown (Dec 29, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Julie has been touting for business on the corner by The Hand in Hand for about 5 years! You must walk around with your eyes closed...



Maybe times are really hard and out of desperation she decided to finally approach me?


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 1, 2010)

Bob said:


> Mrs Bob says that central Brixton from the brdge to the Academy was cordoned off last night by police.... any idea what happened?





porno thieving gypsy said:


> Was last person to be allowed to walk up the street and Mrs PTG saw 2 bodies, but no crashed cars...



Police sign up there now... looking for witnesses to a "fatal collision"


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 1, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Air ambulance just landed in Max Roach Park.  I know not why yet.
> 
> Edit:  crew ran over to Stockwell Park Estate, police are in attendance.
> 
> Edit:  police came out of the estate, opened car boot, donned stab jackets and took off with sirens.  park ranger arrived.  armoured van arrived.  Didn't see anyone put in it but the chopper just took off again.  It all remains a mystery.





miss minnie said:


> Good grief, whatever now... after an hour or so of peace, police have just cordoned off the small bit of Max Roach Park on the corner of Villa and Brixton Rds.



A forensic type peep in white coveralls arrived and spent an hour fishing things out of bushes and photographing them.  Main object looked like it might be a knife.  Not seen any news stories relating to this incident.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for update


----------



## billythefish (Jan 4, 2010)

Graffiti on the Rush Common hoardings:

"So much for global warming!!"

Made me chuckle.


----------



## pboi (Jan 4, 2010)

graffiti in brockwell park on one of the sitting areas

'dont give up'


my heart was warmed


----------



## teuchter (Jan 4, 2010)

matt m said:


> The old Woolworths lettering has gone. How could they?!!
> 
> (I imagine this has already been commented upon, but I've only just noticed. Been away)



Noticed this today. Not sure where lettering stands in terms of the rules about conservation areas... Whether it could be considered 'demolition'.


----------



## ashie259 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've noticed a few Christmas trees appearing on the streets. Are people hoping they'll just disappear, or do Lambeth go round and collect them?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2010)

ashie259 said:


> I've noticed a few Christmas trees appearing on the streets. Are people hoping they'll just disappear, or do Lambeth go round and collect them?



They have a free collection service. They hung a little flyer on wheelie bins before Xmas giving details of holiday collections and dome details about tree collection. Threw mine away but someone on here might still have one.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 5, 2010)

The funny old church building on the corner of Brixton Water Lane / Dalberg Road has opened up as a yoga studio.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 5, 2010)

That the old church that used to be full of worshippers in sheets and doileys performing what sounded to be exorcisms on a regular basis? It's not as far down as Water Lane iirc, because that doesn't link to Dalberg, but more on that corner of the one way system on the road before

How I miss their fire and brimstone outbursts and weirdo noises.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 5, 2010)

tarannau said:


> That the old church that used to be full of worshippers in sheets and doileys performing what sounded to be exorcisms on a regular basis? It's not as far down as Water Lane iirc, because that doesn't link to Dalberg, but more on that corner of the one way system on the road before
> 
> How I miss their fire and brimstone outbursts and weirdo noises.



Morval Road - although it's never clear whether the bit with the bus stop and the garage is Morval or BWL, 'cos BWL changes at the bollards/Effra Parade jct to Dulwich Road.

Interesting though - wonder what kind of yoga they're doing and at what kind of prices?


----------



## Planty (Jan 5, 2010)

I've just seen that they're busy lobbing off bits of the big London Plane outside the Ritzy.  It probably needs it but I'm hoping that they're exercising some restraint..  In the proposals it says there's to be 21 new trees.  I haven't counted the new planes and oaks but I'm sure it's not that many, though I might be wrong.  If not, I wonder where they're putting the others.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2010)

so is there anywhere I can buy sand/grit on the way home then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> so is there anywhere I can buy sand/grit on the way home then?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> so is there anywhere I can buy sand/grit on the way home then?



Probably the blokes hanging around the high street. 
It will probably be sand/grit but will be a small amount wrapped in clingfilm. 
Probably not the cheapest on the market.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 5, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> The funny old church building on the corner of Brixton Water Lane / Dalberg Road has opened up as a yoga studio.



I've just been down there - but I can't find the church - is it the small white building (which does have a churchy roof to it).  It's all shut up at the moment with newspaper on the windows and a notice from some kid who's had his bike nicked?

And it _is_ in fact Dalberg Road (you were quite right) - so Dalberg Road _does_ in fact connect with BWL at the same junction as Effra Parade and Dulwich Road (for anyone who gives a shit... )


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> for anyone who gives a shit



I care


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Fair dues on one front Lambeth - Tulse Hill, Brixton Water Lane, Effa Raod and surrounding pavements have all already been gritted.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I care



Thanks Badgers - now I feel slightly less of a nob... 

eta - actually i've just realised why you might care!!!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>



I CARE about my elderly neighbours.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2010)

*The flat on the high street that got burnt out a year or two ago*

Good to see it's been fixed up, but -







The new dormer window thingy at the top doesn't match the other ones though


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Thanks Badgers - now I feel slightly less of a nob...
> 
> eta - actually i've just realised why you might care!!!



Shhhhhhhh........do not tell the natives, they might get restless


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 5, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Morval Road - although it's never clear whether the bit with the bus stop and the garage is Morval or BWL, 'cos BWL changes at the bollards/Effra Parade jct to Dulwich Road.
> 
> Interesting though - wonder what kind of yoga they're doing and at what kind of prices?



Dunno yet, they seemed to open for a day last week (it is that place with the sloppy roof, next to the car repair place, that as you say is on Dalberg Road, opposite the deck access flats). We got a flyer through the letterbox the other day,  but that seems to be in the bin now...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 5, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Dunno yet, they seemed to open for a day last week (it is that place with the sloppy roof, next to the car repair place, that as you say is on Dalberg Road, opposite the deck access flats). We got a flyer through the letterbox the other day,  but that seems to be in the bin now...



Right yes - same place I was at today.  Oh well - will keep my eyes open for more info.  Thanks.


----------



## se5 (Jan 5, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> They have a free collection service. They hung a little flyer on wheelie bins before Xmas giving details of holiday collections and dome details about tree collection. Threw mine away but someone on here might still have one.



The Christmas trees are going t0 be on the streets for another week or so: the collection services starts on 11 Jan:

From http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Environment/RubbishWasteRecycling/GardenWaste.htm

Christmas tree recycling

Each year we run a Christmas tree recycling scheme at the beginning of January. Depending on the type of property you live in, we will either collect your real Christmas tree from your home or from a local drop site.

If you live in a kerbside property, leave your real Christmas tree next to your refuse bin on your normal collection day. If you live in a Lambeth Living property, leave your tree next to your estate recycling bin. We will pick up the trees in the week commencing 11 January 2010.

If you do not live in a kerbside or Lambeth Living property, you can still recycle your Christmas tree by taking them to any of the following drop sites:

    * Clapham Common, Windmill Drive, SW4
    * Kennington Park, Kennington Park Road, SE11
    * Streatham Common, Streatham High Road, SW16
    * Lambeth Reuse and Recycling Centre, Vale Street, West Norwood, SE27 

Real Christmas trees are being accepted at these sites from 11 – 15 January 2010.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 5, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Noticed this today. Not sure where lettering stands in terms of the rules about conservation areas... Whether it could be considered 'demolition'.



The lettering wasn't specifically mentioned in the new draft of the Conservation Area statement (page 59) that they were consulting on last summer


----------



## Crispy (Jan 5, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Good to see it's been fixed up, but -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close enough for me.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> The lettering wasn't specifically mentioned in the new draft of the Conservation Area statement (page 59) that they were consulting on last summer



I wonder when the lettering dated from.

It isn't present in this 1936 photo 





(courtesy of some website called "Urban75")

---As an aside note how much better it looked with the black painted window frames, than it does with the current white ones:


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2010)

It's been done up?!   I didn't notice.


----------



## brix (Jan 5, 2010)

Here comes the snow...


----------



## ajdown (Jan 5, 2010)

brix said:


> Here comes the snow...



Brixton Hill, 10 minutes ago


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Close enough for me.



You disappoint me. Have your brains gone soft from hanging about in foreign lands for too long?


----------



## thriller (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a week of work due to an eye infection. If it snows might pop out tomorrow morning with the camera to see if I can snap any interesting pics.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2010)

Black frames on woolies were better.  And more in keeping with the period, surely?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Black frames on woolies were better.  And more in keeping with the period, surely?



Dark frames are nearly always better. Many buildings start off with nice dark frames and then some philistine comes along and paints them white. Or replaces them with uPVC. Or both.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2010)

thriller said:


> I have a week of work due to an eye infection. If it snows might pop out tomorrow morning with the camera to see if I can snap any interesting pics.




Poor you.  Can't you get the week off work?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 6, 2010)

Just seen a kid sledging down my road on a Kinsley Folking and Hayward estate agents sign, his brother on a proper red sledge.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Marauding in anyway?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 6, 2010)

No, their dad appeared to be with them.

However, there were a load of marauding oiks at Stockwell - schoolkids - who decided to lob snowballs through the bus doors at passengers.  They seemed to think it was amusing in some way, even if we didn't.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 6, 2010)

Oop.  Soz. That was me.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 6, 2010)

I didn't know you were 14, QC.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> No, their dad appeared to be with them.
> 
> However, there were a load of marauding oiks at Stockwell - schoolkids - who decided to lob snowballs through the bus doors at passengers.  They seemed to think it was amusing in some way, even if we didn't.



Never saw one example of this through Vauxhall, Oval and Brixton area on the bus or train or on foot? Perhaps you incite some sort of youth rage?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I didn't know you were 14, QC.



I could be 14.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> No, their dad appeared to be with them.
> 
> However, there were a load of marauding oiks at Stockwell - schoolkids - who decided to lob snowballs through the bus doors at passengers.  They seemed to think it was amusing in some way, even if we didn't.



that made me lol


----------



## thriller (Jan 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Poor you.  Can't you get the week off work?



I am off work at the moment. Unlike most people, I am loving this snow. Dont have to worry about work/transport etc 

At home, going out with the camera. Have blurred vision in the left eye, but hopefully should clear up in a few weeks.

Back to work on thew 11th Jan, though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2010)

thriller said:


> I am off work at the moment. Unlike most people, I am loving this snow. Dont have to worry about work/transport etc




You said you have you have a week *of *work 

Nice to see you have a week off though 

I'm still trying to figure out if b/f's niece is going to get to Gatwick tonight


----------



## Kanda (Jan 6, 2010)

New Park Road is an Ice rink for cars. Seen some proper idiots this evening.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 6, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Dark frames are nearly always better. Many buildings start off with nice dark frames and then some philistine comes along and paints them white. Or replaces them with uPVC. Or both.



Shall i paint mine black?


----------



## brix (Jan 6, 2010)

Kanda said:


> New Park Road is an Ice rink for cars. Seen some proper idiots this evening.



Is anyone marauding yet?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 6, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/essex/8444742.stm



> Essex Police have dozens of calls over snowballing
> 
> Dozens of calls have been made to police to complain about "anti-social snowballing", Essex Police have said.
> 
> ...



I too have watched cars doing the banana waltz along New Park Road and my side road.  Scary to think that people can carry on and completely disregard the weather conditions - it's only pure luck that loads of accidents haven't happened.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 6, 2010)

brix said:


> Is anyone marauding yet?



Some tried, they fell over throwing and gave up


----------



## brix (Jan 6, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Some tried, they fell over throwing and gave up



That's poetic ain't it?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Shall i paint mine black?



Do the rest of your block while you're at it.

I'd suggest RAL 7009 rather than black.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2010)

Kanda said:


> New Park Road is an Ice rink for cars. Seen some proper idiots this evening.




Brixton Hill ain't too pleasant either.  Those twats in the car wash place should be made to grit as well.  Hosing down the forecourt every day so the water goes on to the pavement and freezes.  

I've got to go to Victoria Station soon.  I really don't want to go out.  I already slid 3 times coming up the Hill earlier


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 7, 2010)

What you going to victoria at this time for, minnie?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> What you going to victoria at this time for, minnie?




b/f's niece landed at Gatwick 10.30pm.  Still waiting to get off the plane.  Means she's missed all the regular trains and can only get Gatwick Express.  They're only going every half hour and are taking an hour to get to Victoria so I've no idea what time I'm going there yet.

Currently checking frequency of No 2 bus, although that restricts me, so might look into going to Whitehall then getting a bus up to Victoria as there's more choice then.  Looks like we're going to be doing a lot of waiting round in the cold.  b/f has now decided he's going to come with me.  Told him we may not even leave for another hour.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 7, 2010)

Tell her to get a taxi.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> b/f's niece landed at Gatwick 10.30pm.  Still waiting to get off the plane.  Means she's missed all the regular trains and can only get Gatwick Express.



Are you sure? National Rail Enquiries says there's a Southern service at 0105 and 0205.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Tell her to get a taxi.




Black cabs cost a sodding fortune 

She's an 18-year-old student 

We've already told her we'll pay for her Gatwick Express tickets which are £17 each.  Besides, we could get bus down Victoria Street and they can see Parliament and the London Eye and have a night-time tour bus ride.  She's coming with her friend.  If we knacker them out, hopefully they won't want to stay up all night chatting.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 7, 2010)

You're a cunning little minx, minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Are you sure? National Rail Enquiries says there's a Southern service at 0105 and 0205.




oh, that could be because I was looking hours ago when she landed at 10.30 so figured she should be out of the airport by midnight so didn't look past then.  Will check again.

However, when I spoke to Gatwick Express guy asking about London Bridge route he said there was about a 50 minute delay on those route.  

Will have to check latest situation on Southern

I thought it seemed too early to finish.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> You're a cunning little minx, minnie.




I'm knackered.   Been running round like a blue-arse fly all day up until about 6.00pm when I decided it was unlikely they were going to get here and started relaxing only to be told Gatwick had re-opened so had to start running around in a mad panic again


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Are you sure? National Rail Enquiries says there's a Southern service at 0105 and 0205.




There is.  The woman said the last few Southern trains were only getting in less than 10 minutes late, same as Gatwick Express, yet when I rang Gatwick Express, he said the journey was taking double the time.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2010)

Did you say your niece was coming from Dublin? If so, tell her to get the train/ferry next time. Much more civilised and cheaper.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Did you say your niece was coming from Dublin? If so, tell her to get the train/ferry next time. Much more civilised and cheaper.




No, from Ennis.  They don't have a ferry port in Ennis


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Shall i paint mine black?



Mr Jagger says yes.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone know if the Tesco in Brixton has one of those coin sorter things?


----------



## pboi (Jan 7, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Did you say your niece was coming from Dublin? If so, tell her to get the train/ferry next time. Much more civilised and cheaper.



and slower. fuck that


----------



## happyshopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Anyone know if the Tesco in Brixton has one of those coin sorter things?



Yes, but if you want the money for yourself the commission they charge is prohibitive. It's only worth it if you want to donate the money to charity, as they get 100%.


----------



## thriller (Jan 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You said you have you have a week *of *work



Didn't spot that.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

happyshopper said:


> Yes, but if you want the money for yourself the commission they charge is prohibitive. It's only worth it if you want to donate the money to charity, as they get 100%.



Hmmm, will see then... 
Have a lot of coins here... 
More bothered about the space/weight of them all rather than the cash. 

Cheers


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 7, 2010)

Just go into a bank in your lunch hour. 

Have you always lived in Brixton?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Have you always lived in Brixton?



Nope


----------



## matt m (Jan 7, 2010)

I've used the coin sorter in big Tescos.

It takes something like 10 percent commission. 

Then again, if you go to a bank you have to sort out all the coins by denomination which I frankly couldn't be arsed to do - I had that many coins.

If you actually need to buy anything from Tescos you may as well use their machine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

it's always baffled me how people manage to accumulate so many coins - i spend all my money! i need it!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's always baffled me how people manage to accumulate so many coins - i spend all my money! i need it!



I save 2 pound coins.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I save 2 pound coins.



i beg your pardon?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i beg your pardon?



If I get a 2 pound coin in my change I save it and put it in a pot. My g/f does too.

Then after a few months we count it and spend it.

We had a few days away in a nice B & B in the country once, then a week off with the kids in London and we used the cash for that.

I think the next lot's going on Morricone Tickets.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I save 2 pound coins.



Have you collected them both yet?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Have you collected them both yet?



Yeeeeessssss


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> If I get a 2 pound coin in my change I save it and put it in a pot. My g/f does too.
> 
> Then after a few months we count it and spend it.
> 
> ...



blimey! that wouldn't work for me as i'd just run out of money and grab the coins


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> blimey! that wouldn't work for me as i'd just run out of money and grab the coins



Discipline, my boy, discipline.

We've saved about £550 each time.

You forget it's there tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

i wouldn't cos i run out of cash 2 weeks into every month


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i wouldn't cos i run out of cash 2 weeks into every month



Oh....well....better hold on to yer pound coins then.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 7, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I save 2 pound coins.



Me too 
ShiftyJunior now knows that £2 coins are precious.
The money I save goes inot my holiday fund


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Me too
> ShiftyJunior now knows that £2 coins are precious.
> The money I save goes inot my holiday fund



Sometimes though it gets a bit tough when I get 3 or 4 in my change and I have to put them in the pot.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 7, 2010)

I know, I love it when the newsagent gives me one or two but when they give you a whole tenner and you've got to put it away you certainly think twice... I had dip into it when i was waiting for a new bank card. Didn't replace it so now our holiday is looking like a summer break rather than a winter break.
ShiftyJunior and I have got a pot that we are both going to save up in for the holiday which is an altogether good thing I reckon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I know, I love it when the newsagent gives me one or two but when they give you a whole tenner and you've got to put it away you certainly think twice... I had dip into it when i was waiting for a new bank card. Didn't replace it so now our holiday is looking like a summer break rather than a winter break.
> ShiftyJunior and I have got a pot that we are both going to save up in for the holiday which is an altogether good thing I reckon.



I can't cheat....they have to go in the pot.

I sometimes stop them at the till though and say 'I can't have all those 2 pound coins!' and they look at me weird, but always change them for soemthing else.


----------



## zzande (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a spare change jar. You know what its like when you go for a night out... you ALWAYS come back a few stones heavier because of all the change in your pocket. It all goes in the jar. I must admit though, except 1s and 2s, it get raided all the time!

I like the £2 coins idea, but dont think I get that many?!?!?


----------



## Laughing Toad (Jan 8, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Discipline, my boy, discipline.
> 
> We've saved about £550 each time.
> 
> You forget it's there tbh.



If you had discipline then you wouldn't need this system, you'd just spend less.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2010)

Laughing Toad said:


> If you had discipline then you wouldn't need this system, you'd just spend less.



OK....Mr Spock!

It's the discipline of saving I am excercising, not the discipline of not spending.

And surely by saving all the 2pound coins....I am automatically spending less.

Same result, different discipline.

I also put a large amount of money in a saving's account each month.

So I think I have discipline, and deploy it with success!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2010)

zzande said:


> I like the £2 coins idea, but dont think I get that many?!?!?



If you use cash only you get loads.

I don't use a credit of debit card to shop with so I get a lot.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2010)

matt m said:


> I've used the coin sorter in big Tescos.
> 
> It takes something like 10 percent commission.
> 
> ...



I used it in the end. 
There was £35 in coppers and carrying it there was a fucker. 
The commission charged was 8.9% and I just got cash from the customer service desk. 

I chuck everything under 50p in a jar/bucket thing and it soon stacks up. However during the lazy Christmas season I raided the silver to buy beer/smokes because I could not be arsed to walk to a shop that takes cards.


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 8, 2010)

Official Lambeth news (from the nice Lambeth man doing the gritting)



> There is no grit or salt left in Lambeth.



It's the end of civilisation as we know it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2010)

Private Storm said:


> It's the end of civilisation as we know it.



Does this mean we have to stop rushing about everywhere for a small amount of time? 

Shudder


----------



## ajdown (Jan 8, 2010)

Marvellous, they run out for the weekend when people want to get places, not during the week so we can't get to work.

Only in Lambeth could they cock up that badly.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 8, 2010)

I think I'm gonna put something down on my estate, 'cos I can't walk out at all and I'm getting fed up, it's utterly black ice.  Should I buy a big bag of salt?  Someone mentioned something about cat litter?  What's best?


----------



## gabi (Jan 8, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Marvellous, they run out for the weekend when people want to get places, not during the week so we can't get to work.
> 
> Only in Lambeth could they cock up that badly.



It's not gonna snow this weekend


----------



## brix (Jan 8, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I think I'm gonna put something down on my estate, 'cos I can't walk out at all and I'm getting fed up, it's utterly black ice.  Should I buy a big bag of salt?  Someone mentioned something about cat litter?  What's best?



dishwasher salt I think.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 8, 2010)

brix said:


> dishwasher salt I think.




Really?  I'll check that out - thanks. I'm obviously looking for the cheapest option...


----------



## brix (Jan 8, 2010)

gabi said:


> It's not gonna snow this weekend



Really?  This is from the Guardian just now:



> Today the Met Office issued an early warning of severe or extreme weather affecting London and the south-east from tomorrow evening until Sunday morning.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/jan/08/uk-coldest-weather-transport-delays-snow

and the Met Office (yeah, not always reliable, I know ) says:



> Further heavy snow showers will feed in from the North Sea this afternoon with further accumulations of 2 to 5 cm generally with locally up to 10 cm. The snow will start drifting in a freshening northeasterly wind.


http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/se/se_forecast_warnings.html


----------



## brix (Jan 8, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Really?  I'll check that out - thanks. I'm obviously looking for the cheapest option...



That would be it, I think.  You won't be able to buy grit and cat litter isn't that cheap.  Not all types of cat litter would work either.  Salt's your best option and dishwasher salt's the cheapest way of buying it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 8, 2010)

We were just up in Streatham for a couple of hours and it snowed quite heavily there for an hour or so - very pretty is was.  It didn't settle on the main road/streets there though.


----------



## gabi (Jan 8, 2010)

brix said:


> Really?  This is from the Guardian just now:
> 
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/jan/08/uk-coldest-weather-transport-delays-snow
> ...



Our weather geek here at work claims it won't snow but more than happy to be proven wrong... loving this...


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 8, 2010)

Ash or sawdust works too. I know the latter, as some 'handyman' who fitted my back gate didn't sweep it away, resulting in one clear patch in our garden.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 8, 2010)

My dad used to use cinders from the fire.  Not too many open fires in Brixton though.


----------



## brix (Jan 8, 2010)

gabi said:


> Our weather geek here at work claims it won't snow but more than happy to be proven wrong... loving this...



I don't want it to snow tbh.  Hope your geek's right.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2010)

More snow means more marauding oiks 

(((Brixton)))


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

SNOW ME UP MR SNOW

fingers xxd


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> My dad used to use ash from the fire.  Not too many open fires in Brixton though.



Plenty of discarded christmas trees to burn, though.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 8, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Ash or sawdust works too. I know the latter, as some 'handyman' who fitted my back gate didn't sweep it away, resulting in one clear patch in our garden.



I still have a small bale of sawdust I didn't use from my deceased ex-hamster, that's an interesting thought.  Wonder how that works?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2010)

brix said:


> I don't want it to snow tbh.  Hope your geek's right.




Same as.  b/f's niece is shpposed to be returning to Ireland tomorrow.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> More snow means more marauding oiks
> 
> (((Brixton)))



Last night on the way back from the quiz we had a snowball fight.  I can't remember the last time I got to be a marauding oik.  It was aces.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 9, 2010)

Iceland shut till Monday apparently due to a power cut.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Iceland shut till Monday apparently due to a power cut.



Wonder what will happen to all the frozen crap?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 9, 2010)

In this weather, probably very little ... or they've shipped it all over to the Camberwell store and put it in the cold room there, or they have a small generator "out back" running the freezer section.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Iceland shut till Monday apparently due to a power cut.



I wonder if they'll be selling rather cheap food on Monday....


----------



## kittyP (Jan 10, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> Last night on the way back from the quiz we had a snowball fight.  I can't remember the last time I got to be a marauding oik.  It was aces.



Hello. 
Is it you we met briefly in the Albert before some went to the pub quiz?


----------



## kittyP (Jan 10, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I wonder if they'll be selling rather cheap food on Monday....



Did you hear/find out any more about the Yoga on BWL?


----------



## Jonti (Jan 10, 2010)

Just saw a guy getting ticked off, and apparently being booked by a plain-clothes cop, for spitting onto the pavement just outside the Abbey Bank.

Hope they start nicking the closing-time street pissers and vomiters soon!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2010)

Jonti said:


> Just saw a guy getting ticked off, and apparently being booked by a plain-clothes cop, for spitting onto the pavement just outside the Abbey Bank.



Spitting is grim isn't it? 
See so much of it about though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 10, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Did you hear/find out any more about the Yoga on BWL?



Nope - I went past there again the other day but the windows are still papered over with newspaper.  I'll keep an eye out though.  I've been doing pregnancy yoga with Sitaram at the lido and I'd like to do post-natal with them too - but it's quite pricey and things are getting a bit tight - I'd be interested to see how much it costs and what kind of yoga they do at this place.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 10, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I wonder if they'll be selling rather cheap food on Monday....



They're open again, and a fair amount of stuff on cheap - but by the looks of it, short date stuff rather than "defrosted and refrozen".

It is, however, complete chaos in there because everyone's on a mad panic buy due to it being shut for a day and a half.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2010)

Well the traffic in the town centre is pretty screwed up at the moment.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 12, 2010)

There was a bus broken down outside Argos, but I'm not sure whether that caused it. Lots of uniformed police about too for some reason. 

Oh and the Telegraph is being sold to housing developers.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Oh and the Telegraph is being sold to housing developers.




The local NIMBYs win out, then.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 12, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Oh and the Telegraph is being sold to housing developers.



Interesting, haven't seen any planning application stuff through the door about it yet.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 12, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Interesting, haven't seen any planning application stuff through the door about it yet.



Would you get something through the door? don't they just post something on a lampost outside?

They'd have to shut down the place next door too as that was where most of the noise the Telegraph got blamed for came from.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 12, 2010)

I know in the past we've had things regarding nearby planning applications through the door - but not always, I suppose it depends whether it's something major that requires a consultation, or something minor.  I guess I'll have to look at the lampposts when I get home and see if there is anything put up.

Regardless of what they plan to do to it, I'm just not looking forward to the mysterious fire that seems to befall many other housing developments around this way.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone know if Lidl is open at the moment?  We drove past it last night and it looked like a building site.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 12, 2010)

You won't get planning notification until they submit change of use plans to the Planning Authority. 

Sale's not been agreed, but the people selling seem very keen to shift it.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll await it with interest.  Assuming, of course, I'm still in Brixton by the time they get round to it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 12, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Oh and the Telegraph is being sold to housing developers.



Really?  God aren't there enough half empty housing developments around already?  There'll be no pubs left at all at this rate.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

On Brixton Road / corner of Mostyn Road there is a planning authority notice regarding a development. This was a tyre place and then a used car lot for a short time and has never been especially aesthetic I suppose. The building has flats above that are occupied and it is a lovely old building, just not that well cared for it seems.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Does anyone know if Lidl is open at the moment?  We drove past it last night and it looked like a building site.



Nah, it's closed until the first week of February. I know because myself and Ms TruXta were the last ones through the doors when it closed. Even got loads of weird free food-like stuff at the till (sour cherry jam anyone?).


----------



## Ms T (Jan 12, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Nah, it's closed until the first week of February. I know because myself and Ms TruXta were the last ones through the doors when it closed. Even got loads of weird free food-like stuff at the till (sour cherry jam anyone?).



Thanks for that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> There was a bus broken down outside Argos, but I'm not sure whether that caused it. Lots of uniformed police about too for some reason.
> 
> Oh and the Telegraph is being sold to housing developers.




Oh well, one to add to Editor's "lost pubs of Brixton" then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Regardless of what they plan to do to it, I'm just not looking forward to the mysterious fire that seems to befall many other housing developments around this way.




er, exactly how many is many?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 12, 2010)

teuchter said:


> The local NIMBYs win out, then.



Fuck. I know i said about the near inevitably of this with those imposed licensing conditions elsewhere, but it's still a smack in the chops to hear that once such a strong venue has gone down the swanee. It'll be the George IV/Southside next. Those places were packed every weekend till the very early hours once.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Fuck. I know i said about the near inevitably about this elsewhere, but it's still a smack in the chops to hear that once such a strong venue has gone down the swanee. It'll be the George IV/Southside next. Those places were packed every weekend till the very early hours once.




Would not surprise me at all if the owners of the George are purposely running that place down so they can say it's not making any money.  It's impossible to know when they're open.  People shouldn't be allowed to buy pubs if they're not going to bother opening them.  

According to ViewLondon website, this is George's opening hours

Opening Hours
Mon-Wed 11:00-00:00
Thu-Fri 11:00-04:00
Sat 10:00-04:00
Sun 10:00-01:00


Yeah right.  It's probably open two or three days a week, and certainly not from 10.00/11.00am


----------



## nagapie (Jan 12, 2010)

I think part of the problem with Southside is that they did it up and it was shit. Mediocre food, rubbish selection of beer and a huge tv screen playing MTV or other such shit pop videos. If they'd done something decent with it, I'd use it as I live practically next door.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2010)

nagapie said:


> I think part of the problem with Southside is that they did it up and it was shit. Mediocre food, rubbish selection of beer and a huge tv screen playing MTV or other such shit pop videos. If they'd done something decent with it, I'd use it as I live practically next door.



Well then they need to do something to sort the problem because this has been going on far too long.

It's my nearest pub and if I knew when it opened, I may venture in occasionally, but there's no point.  Would rather go to the Windmill.  At least you know that's open every day.  I spent many a night staying in all the various rooms upstairs when it was an Irish boozer


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2010)

nagapie said:


> I think part of the problem with Southside is that they did it up and it was shit. Mediocre food, rubbish selection of beer and a huge tv screen playing MTV or other such shit pop videos. If they'd done something decent with it, I'd use it as I live practically next door.



The only good thing they do/did was two-for-the-price-of-one burgers.

Went there on a bank holiday monday a while ago and they refused to honour it.

Haven't been back since.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I spent many a night staying in all the various rooms upstairs



I didn't know you were that type.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I didn't know you were that type.





Oh, does that sound dodgy?  

No, the old governor left his teenage daughter running it on her own (although she had two guard-dogs) and I used to help her out and we'd play pool when it emptied out.  She wasn't mad on staying in a big property on her own and sometimes it was the early hours by the time I was going so I'd sometimes stay rather than walk home.  She'd just tell me to pick whichever room I wanted.  I think I slept in most bedrooms in that house (except hers)


----------



## tarannau (Jan 12, 2010)

nagapie said:


> I think part of the problem with Southside is that they did it up and it was shit. Mediocre food, rubbish selection of beer and a huge tv screen playing MTV or other such shit pop videos. If they'd done something decent with it, I'd use it as I live practically next door.



What Southside's for? It's kind of tries to be a local pub that attracts very little local or regular custom, although I'm sure they have some kind of night activities that have passed me by. The signs for that traditional pub killer, salsa and happy hour promotion posters always add to the slight air of desperation for me.

I've been there a few times and the staff are nice enough, the burgers reasonable. But it's always been fairly sparsely populated (bar perhaps the garden on the warmest afternoons) and lacking in atmosphere imo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2010)

tarannau said:


> What Southside's for? It's kind of tries to be a local pub that attracts very little local or regular custom, although I'm sure they have some kind of night activities that have passed me by. The signs for that traditional pub killer, salsa and happy hour promotion posters always add to the slight air of desperation for me.
> 
> I've been there a few times and the staff are nice enough, the burgers reasonable. But it's always been fairly sparsely populated (bar perhaps the garden on the warmest afternoons) and lacking in atmosphere imo.



It *doesn't* try to be a local pub.  If it did, it would be open regardless of how many customers they expected in that night.

I'd imagine it's very difficult to get regulars when they can't be arsed to open.  I would have thought that would be one way to actually get some custom, open regularly (ie. more than 2 or 3 times a week), get regulars in, people see customers in there and go in.  You can't build up a regular clientele opening the hours they do.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 12, 2010)

By that I mean it doesn't seem to offer any events to really bring in people from outside the immediate area. Either that or the promotion's been in stealth mode and has passed me by.

Are you really going to trek down to Brixton Hill for a salsa night, a marginally reduced happy hour priced beer or a ok burger eaten on a concrete garden next to steadily belching traffic?

Point taken about the opening hours though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2010)

tarannau said:


> By that I mean it doesn't seem to offer any events to really bring in people from outside the immediate area. Either that or the promotion's been in stealth mode and has passed me by.
> 
> Are you really going to trek down to Brixton Hill for a salsa night, a marginally reduced happy hour priced beer or a ok burger eaten on a concrete garden next to steadily belching traffic?
> 
> Point taken about the opening hours though




Maybe they should do a pub quiz 







and open every day 

Us Brixton Hillites are used to a bit of traffic pollution


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 12, 2010)

tarannau said:


> By that I mean it doesn't seem to offer any events to really bring in people from outside the immediate area. Either that or the promotion's been in stealth mode and has passed me by.
> 
> Are you really going to trek down to Brixton Hill for a salsa night, a marginally reduced happy hour priced beer *or a ok burger eaten on a concrete garden next to steadily belching traffic*?
> 
> Point taken about the opening hours though



That doesn't seem to affect the lovely Negril a few doors up but their front yard seems a little less exposed to the BH traffic.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> That doesn't seem to affect the lovely Negril a few doors up but their front yard seems a little less exposed to the BH traffic.




all adds to the barbecued taste


----------



## tarannau (Jan 12, 2010)

True, but folks know why they're going to Negril to a large extent - it's got a good reputation for accessible West Indian influenced food and has built up a clientele.

On the other hand I'm still mystified why you would choose to drink in Southside rather than the variety of other boozers in the area. Unless you live close, and even then it seems shut.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2010)

tarannau said:


> True, but folks know why they're going to Negril to a large extent - it's got a good reputation for accessible West Indian influenced food and has built up a clientele.
> 
> On the other hand I'm still mystified why you would choose to drink in Southside rather than the variety of other boozers in the area. Unless you live close, and even then it seems shut.




Nobody would choose to drink there because it's never bloody well open 

Actually, people with walking difficulties, the elderly or people who are scared of being out late at night anywhere further than a few minutes away, might have used it if it were open.

There's also people who might want to go for a drink and not have to listen to djs and loud music but go to have a conversation.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's also people who might want to go for a drink and not have to listen to djs and loud music but go to have a conversation.



It's not much good for that either because of the way they refurbed it. The inside's rather cold and bare and echoey. Not somewhere you'd choose to go and sit on a grey winter's afternoon.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 13, 2010)

teuchter said:


> It's not much good for that either because of the way they refurbed it. The inside's rather cold and bare and echoey. Not somewhere you'd choose to go and sit on a grey winter's afternoon.




ah, that beloved minimalist look so favoured by trendy bar owners


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2010)

I think it's a shame that the old Woolworths lettering has been removed.

They really could have stayed up couldn't they?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think it's a shame that the old Woolworths lettering has been removed.
> 
> They really could have stayed up couldn't they?




why?  You can still see it says Woolworths anyway


----------



## pboi (Jan 14, 2010)

I dont think HM would want the lettering staying up!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2010)

Is it sainsbury that left the lettering up on the Hoover building? it's not unheard of.

Edit - it was Tesco.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 14, 2010)

It's not unheard of at all - for example Waterstone's on Picadilly still has the Simpsons lettering on it.









Also


----------



## teuchter (Jan 14, 2010)

pboi said:


> I dont think HM would want the lettering staying up!



Why?


----------



## pboi (Jan 14, 2010)

also, goldman sachs retained the exact Daily Express frontage


----------



## brix (Jan 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think it's a shame that the old Woolworths lettering has been removed.
> 
> They really could have stayed up couldn't they?



I think it could have stayed up too.  If you at how high up the old Woolworths lettering was, H&M could easily have had their signage lower down - where the modern Woolworths signage was in fact.  They could have changed the address so it was H&M, The Old Woolworths Building, Brixton Rd, etc.






It's a piece of local history that's gone forever when it could have been retained.  It's a shame


----------



## pboi (Jan 14, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Why?



why not?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmm...

I wonder if Simpsons and Hoover commissioned those building and so the lettering is part of the original design etc.....


----------



## Winot (Jan 14, 2010)

Would be nice if it could have stayed but H&M association with failed company = unlikely.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I wonder if Simpsons and Hoover commissioned those building and so the lettering is part of the original design etc.....



They were iconic _and_ eminently located.  Whereas this building is in Brixton.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2010)

The Hoover Building is in a horrible place - bloody Perivale!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 14, 2010)

Winot said:


> Would be nice if it could have stayed but H&M association with failed company = unlikely.



They'd have no commercial justification for taking it down whatsoever. Any suggestion that the Woolworths lettering staying there would affect their trade is just rubbish.

H&M will probably not own/lease the whole building anyway. I'm pretty sure it was taken down because the building owners didn't give a toss and saw it as a maintenance expense. The sort of thing planning/conservation rules are supposed to prevent but as we already know Lambeth don't give a toss either.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 14, 2010)

Michelin building in Kensington - another example of a building that happily exists with lettering and branding from a former use.


----------



## brix (Jan 15, 2010)

teuchter said:


> H&M will probably not own/lease the whole building anyway. *I'm pretty sure it was taken down because the building owners didn't give a toss and saw it as a maintenance expense.* The sort of thing planning/conservation rules are supposed to prevent but as we already know Lambeth don't give a toss either.



I'm pretty sure it was taken down because it was an asset and could be sold off.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I suppose that's a possibility too.


----------



## matt m (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah I was gutted the Woolworths lettering went. dunno how anyone could think that some black holes and faded outlines could possibly look better than a handsome stylish 1940s (?) font.

there's a great example on Camden Parkway of an old shop front that's been preserved: an old pet shop that's been recently turned into a cafe. When I saw it was being refurbed I feared for its future. The shop banner is gorgeous and says something like "PARROTS - GOLDFISH - MONKEYS"

be sure to have a look if you're in the area. wish I had a pic of it.


----------



## brix (Jan 15, 2010)

And in the latest act of Brixton vandalism, The Gallery on Brixton Hill has tiled over the original victorian tiles in the take away section at the front of the restaurant using horrible cheap white tiles.  I'm just hoping they haven't continued this throughout the historic interior.  Anyone been in recently?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 15, 2010)

I must admit that I didn't notice that when I last went in. To be fair, they never struck me as that impressive, at last compared to other example of Grieg's (I think) stuff locally.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2010)

matt m said:


> yeah I was gutted the Woolworths lettering went. dunno how anyone could think that some black holes and faded outlines could possibly look better than a handsome stylish 1940s (?) font..


It's gone alright.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 20, 2010)

Seeing as no one's posted here for a few days - what's going on with Peggy's Cafe? Builders in again this week.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 20, 2010)

brix said:


> And in the latest act of Brixton vandalism, The Gallery on Brixton Hill has tiled over the original victorian tiles in the take away section at the front of the restaurant using horrible cheap white tiles.  I'm just hoping they haven't continued this throughout the historic interior.  Anyone been in recently?



Yup, been recently.

They weren't victorian tiles. They were grotty shit encrusted tiles. I'm guessing they replaced them to stop EH shutting them down.. 

Interior is the same but they have a new extension out back.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Yup, been recently.
> 
> They weren't victorian tiles. They were grotty shit encrusted tiles. I'm guessing they replaced them to stop EH shutting them down..
> 
> Interior is the same but they have a new extension out back.




Went past it yesterday.  Hve they renamed it?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 20, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Went past it yesterday.  Hve they renamed it?



Yup. Can't remember to what though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Yup. Can't remember to what though.




Nor could I and I looked passing it both ways.  I know I initially thought it had changed to a Moroccan eatery for some reason?  

I have to go by again tonight so will try to remember to have a look again


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

It's the Lisboa Grill or something. Is there a permanent sign up now, or just the temporary banner?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2010)

tarannau said:


> It's the Lisboa Grill or something. Is there a permanent sign up now, or just the temporary banner?




Looked temporary to me


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought it must have changed again to slip both of your minds. Honestly, I've not seen such forgetfulness and inability to roam since the 'lazy goldfish' convention of 1975.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 20, 2010)

Our job isn't to wander the streets of Brixton with an interactive map and pad, noting every new bit of lettering or littering  for your benefit, tarannausaurus.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I thought it must have changed again to slip both of your minds. Honestly, I've not seen such forgetfulness and inability to roam since the 'lazy goldfish' convention of 1975.




I roamed yesterday, once past it on the way up the Hill, and past it again on the way back down the Hill.

That's twice 

The sign was too high up for me to read and I had four bags of shopping weighing me down so couldn't be arsed to stop just so I could write it down for you


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

That temporary sign's been up there for a good few months though. 

Us proper Brixtonians can't be expected to dally about in that part of the wasteland, reporting back to simple Hillites what they were too unobservant or unable to read.

I mean, I only pass that area once every odd weekend and how comes I've been able to answer questions on Portuguese eateries down there, from the Gallery/Lisboa to blinking Paulo's Decoration Disaster. 

Eyes are so wasted on some.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Us proper Brixtonians can't be expected to dally about in that part of the wasteland, reporting back to simple Hillites what they were too unobservant or unable to read.
> 
> I mean, I only pass that area once every odd weekend and how comes I've been able to answer questions on Portuguese eateries down there, from the Gallery/Lisboa to blinking Paulo's Decoration Disaster.
> 
> Eyes are so wasted on some.




Well I don't go up there as often as you, and I think you'll find I was keeping people updated with Paulo'z.  I even know how to spell it correctly


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

Like pish you were. Check out the Pauloz thread again and see how long it took for you to cotton on what they were upto.


I'm still slightly mystified that I seem to go down Brixton Hill more often than someone who lives there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Like pish you were. Check out the Pauloz thread again and see how long it took for you to cotton on what they were upto.
> 
> 
> I'm still slightly mystified that I seem to go down Brixton Hill more often than someone who lives there.




I was the one who posted its name (and that took some remembering considering its weird spelling).  I was the one who went in there and asked them when they were going to open and reported back here.  

I go *down *the Hill almost every day.  I only go *up *Hill occasionally.

and I reported on Paulo'z dodgy seating

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=13930609


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 21, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was the one who posted its name (and that took some remembering considering its weird spelling).  I was the one who went in there and asked them when they were going to open and reported back here.
> 
> I go *down *the Hill almost every day.  I only go *up *Hill occasionally.
> 
> ...



That link does not work


----------



## Kanda (Jan 21, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I'm still slightly mystified that I seem to go down Brixton Hill more often than someone who lives there.



oh shut up you ponce 

You'd remember it cos it's new, we ignore shit cos it's familiar etc


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> That link does not work




oh, maybe this one will 


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=298271&highlight=Paulo'z


I can confirm that it is still called Lisboa Grill and still has a temporary sign.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 21, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, maybe this one will
> 
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=298271&highlight=Paulo'z
> ...



I can confirm that link works


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I can confirm that link works



good, don't want tarannau accusing me of not taking notice of anything up the Hill


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I'm still slightly mystified that I seem to go down Brixton Hill more often than someone who lives there.



Maybe we're just better at remembering where we live and don't waste time shuttling back and forth on buses until we do remember.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 21, 2010)

I suspect that if you and Minnie could make your houses giant modified versions of the OK Sushi concept you'd adopt the idea in a heartbeat. Provisions and fripperies would go around your living room on a conveyor belt whilst you inertly sat there, pleased as punch

Some time in 2011 Minnie may actually make a trip out and purchase a new laptop for example...


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2010)

That's very much the system I have right now.  My laptop gave up at Christmas and I have two sat in my living room at my disposal through no effort on my part whatsoever.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 21, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I suspect that if you and Minnie could make your houses giant modified versions of the OK Sushi concept you'd adopt the idea in a heartbeat. Provisions and fripperies would go around your living room on a conveyor belt whilst you inertly sat there, pleased as punch
> 
> *Some time in 2011 Minnie may actually make a trip out and purchase a new laptop for example...*



It probably won't be the model i have !


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I suspect that if you and Minnie could make your houses giant modified versions of the OK Sushi concept you'd adopt the idea in a heartbeat. Provisions and fripperies would go around your living room on a conveyor belt whilst you inertly sat there, pleased as punch
> 
> Some time in 2011 Minnie may actually make a trip out and purchase a new laptop for example...


 

I took a trip out yesterday past Lisboa Grill

As for the laptop, I'm not sure what I want 

In fact, I may be going past there today as well as need to go to the barber's but think I'll wait 'til tomorrow, then I can go to chemist at the same time.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 21, 2010)

I love the fact that a journey literally a few mins away counts as a 'trip out' in Minnie's world. It makes it sound like a message of exploration, an outing from the asylum or a romantic hero going on a walk for their consitution.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I love the fact that a journey literally a few mins away counts as a 'trip out' in Minnie's world. It makes it sound like a message of exploration, an outing from the asylum or a romantic hero going on a walk for their consitution.




Well I was going to go to St Thomas's hospital today but stupid fucking doctor's surgery have fucked up.  That's even further than up the Hill


----------



## Kanda (Jan 21, 2010)

Minnie is the Ranulph Feinnes of Brixton.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 21, 2010)

In the interests of Science I checked who was the first person to write "paulo'z" on U75, and it was MtM.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=13945359

13.03.2009


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Minnie is the Ranulph Feinnes of Brixton.




True, I went up the Hill yesterday and back down again, AND I also went to the pub.

It's going to be in the book that I'm writing entitled "Minnie's Memorable Adventures in Brixton Hill and Beyond".  There will even be pictures as well, and Maps


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2010)

teuchter said:


> In the interests of Science I checked who was the first person to write "paulo'z" on U75, and it was MtM.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=13945359
> 
> 13.03.2009




hah 

twirl on it tarannau


----------



## tarannau (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, but that's only because you sent a crack team of huskies and outriders to detail the name on your behalf. You didn't even more from your sofa.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Yeah, but that's only because you sent a crack team of huskies and outriders to detail the name on your behalf. You didn't even more from your sofa.




I didn't want to more from my new sofas.  They're far too comfortable.  Why bother going out in the cold when you've a crack team of huskies.  

I'm sending them up to Decorator's Mate next week to get some paint.  However, as they've been getting a bit on the lazy side, they'll be dragging me in my sled.  Should build them up a bit.


----------



## brix (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone know what's going on at Iroko?  It seems to have been cleared out.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 23, 2010)

brix said:


> Anyone know what's going on at Iroko?  It seems to have been cleared out.



Hopefully shut down. Telegraph was shut down due to the noise from there, not the noise from the Telegraph. Due to complaints from that horrible newish block of flats just next door. Even though the penthouse there has REALLY loud parties (according to AJ)


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Due to complaints from that horrible newish block of flats just next door. Even though the penthouse there has REALLY loud parties (according to AJ)


I've been to a couple of them and they are rather loud. Not really my scene either, although the view is sensational.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 23, 2010)

editor said:


> I've been to a couple of them and they are rather loud. Not really my scene either, although the view is sensational.



Yeah, deffo. Even at the top of Lyham road on ground level you can see all the way to PO Tower and beyond.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2010)

brix said:


> Anyone know what's going on at Iroko?  It seems to have been cleared out.




Oh, I was going to ask that earlier.  I wondered if they'd shut or whether they were just having a refurb.  I figured considering they'd spent so much on the place and done a decent job, a refurb would seem unnecessary.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 23, 2010)

I hadn't noticed anything different there, although I just had a look at their website and it just comes up with a 'cannot display this page'.

So either it's having a refurb too (which seems odd not to have a holding page) or they really have shut down.

I never went in there (as I didn't fancy anything on the menu) but it did all look rather expensive - £6 for a bowl of ice cream, if I remember correctly?

A little while ago, there were bailiff notices all over it one morning, and I believe someone posted here about several mismanagement things, so perhaps it's connected.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 23, 2010)

Apparently Brixton Bar & Grill is cordened off with police tape.  I woke up in the early hours suddenly as I thought I dreamed a gunshot.  I hope it was just a dream


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Apparently Brixton Bar & Grill is cordened off with police tape.  I woke up in the early hours suddenly as I thought I dreamed a gunshot.  I hope it was just a dream


Oh dear...


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 23, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> True, I went up the Hill yesterday and back down again, AND I also went to the pub.
> 
> It's going to be in the book that I'm writing entitled "Minnie's Memorable Adventures in Brixton Hill and Beyond".  There will even be pictures as well, and Maps



I shall buy a copy, and hope someday to humbly follow in your intrepid footsteps.

Currently I am trying to organise an expedition to the corner shop. This means walking uowards of a quarter of a mile, and crossing Brixton Road. So far I have checked that I have all the relevant equipment available.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Apparently Brixton Bar & Grill is cordened off with police tape.  I woke up in the early hours suddenly as I thought I dreamed a gunshot.  I hope it was just a dream



Oh dear - I hope it was a dream too.

But I do know there have been some concerns about that place recently.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

Not good for the BBAG, I have never been in there to date.


----------



## pboi (Jan 23, 2010)

did the lawyers driveby an accountants party? was their some territory encroachment?


anyway, I was going to BBG on Sunday for a friends who is running this attached image. Pretty cool initiative, esp in the Market

Editor - if you allow it, maybe promote it?  its theatre and I think you like that?


----------



## Winot (Jan 23, 2010)

pboi said:


> did the lawyers driveby an accountants party? was their some territory encroachment?



This is funny.

I was in BBG recently at the end of a very messy night (4-5am).  Open fake-E dealing (with.. err.. my mate) but friendly enough atmosphere.  Hope nothing bad happened.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> I shall buy a copy, and hope someday to humbly follow in your intrepid footsteps.
> 
> Currently I am trying to organise an expedition to the corner shop. This means walking uowards of a quarter of a mile, and crossing Brixton Road. So far I have checked that I have all the relevant equipment available.




Remember satellite phone/gps equipment etc. 

Sturdy walking boots, windproof jacket, goggles and skis are probably a good idea as well


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2010)

waterproof matches and 2 days compressed field rations


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2010)

Crispy said:


> waterproof matches and 2 days compressed field rations




5 days compressed field rations is probably better.  This is an arduous trek after all, especially if going up the Hill


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2010)

just be sure to give the ranger's office a copy of your itinerary before you leave


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't forget your avalanche beacon.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Don't forget your avalanche beacon.



Damn!  


*repacks sled*


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 23, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Remember satellite phone/gps equipment etc.
> 
> Sturdy walking boots, windproof jacket, goggles and skis are probably a good idea as well



I never leave home without them. Also a basic first aid kit, and a team of local porters.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2010)

And midge repellent. Never go out without midge repellent.


----------



## ethel (Jan 24, 2010)

david thomas borughton is playing at the windmill tonight for only £3! anyone fancy it?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 24, 2010)

sarahluv said:


> david thomas broughton is playing at the windmill tonight for only £3! anyone fancy it?



careful, you might meet minnie the minx


is sunday a day off from tiling minnie?


----------



## pboi (Jan 24, 2010)

Brixton Bar and Grill closed due to Flood damage, not a shooting.

WOO


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> I never leave home without them. Also a basic first aid kit, and a team of local porters.




I hope you don't take the credit if they get there before you do?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> careful, you might meet minnie the minx
> 
> 
> is sunday a day off from tiling minnie?




You know full well I finished tiling last year


----------



## paolo (Jan 24, 2010)

Is Negril any good? The punter reviews I've found either say it's dreadful or brilliant.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 24, 2010)

Iroko Bar in darkness and boarded up.  I'd say they've definitely disappeared.


----------



## brix (Jan 24, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Is Negril any good? The punter reviews I've found either say it's dreadful or brilliant.



I've only ever had good food there.  Their coconut chilli prawns are utterly delicious


----------



## teuchter (Jan 24, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Is Negril any good? The punter reviews I've found either say it's dreadful or brilliant.



Despite living a stone's throw away I've never actually eaten there. However, housemates and various other folk I know have, and the consensus seems to be that it's good.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 24, 2010)

Food I've had there has been good. I think there was a bean curry thing which was very good. They do take away now!


----------



## paolo (Jan 24, 2010)

Must give it a try then I think. Wish they'd put a menu in the window though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't they have to by law? Or do they see themselves more as a caff?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Is Negril any good? The punter reviews I've found either say it's dreadful or brilliant.




I liked it, only been the once, but it was nice enough.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 24, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Must give it a try then I think. Wish they'd put a menu in the window though.



It's got to be better than having to stay at home and make conversation with your landlady, at any rate.


----------



## brix (Jan 24, 2010)

teuchter said:


> It's got to be better than having to stay at home and make conversation with your landlady, at any rate.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 24, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Don't they have to by law? Or do they see themselves more as a caff?


They've just done a refurb.  Maybe they haven't gotten round to it yet. 





teuchter said:


> It's got to be better than having to stay at home and make conversation with your landlady, at any rate.





brix said:


>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2010)

teuchter said:


> It's got to be better than having to stay at home and make conversation with your landlady, at any rate.





Who's Paulo's landlady?  Is she a right bitch then?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Who's Paulo's landlady?  Is she a right bitch then?



She tends to ramble on about weird stuff, and is a bit short-tempered, I've heard.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2010)

teuchter said:


> She tends to ramble on about weird stuff, and is a bit short-tempered, I've heard.




What type of weird stuff?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What type of weird stuff?



She goes on weird internet forum things, and reads stuff there, and talks to internet weirdos online, and all that kind of thing. Apparently.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2010)

teuchter said:


> She goes on weird internet forum things, and reads stuff there, and talks to internet weirdos online, and all that kind of thing. Apparently.




Weirdo.  Thank fuck there's none of them sorts in Brixton.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I hope you don't take the credit if they get there before you do?



Of course I do. It wouldn't be a proper expedition if I didn't.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You know full well I finished tiling last year



The whole year? How did you get the tiles to fit that complicated bit at the end of February?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 24, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> The whole year? How did you get the tiles to fit that complicated bit at the end of February?



Didn't you see her "how do I tile the end of February" thread?

About 200 pages as far as I can recall.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Didn't you see her "how do I tile the end of February" thread?
> 
> About 200 pages as far as I can recall.




Shut it or I'll start my "painting my bathroom thread"


----------



## Spark (Jan 25, 2010)

boohoo said:


> Food I've had there has been good. I think there was a bean curry thing which was very good. They do take away now!



and delivery - I had a menu through my door last week.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 25, 2010)

Spark said:


> and delivery - I had a menu through my door last week.




Ive not had one


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 2, 2010)

Why is Atlantic Road closed off? 
Is La Lupa ever open? 
What is that new shop on the corner of Dulwich Road and Hurst Street? 
Why has the Herne Hill pedestrianisation completely fallen apart...

Questions questions...


----------



## tarannau (Feb 2, 2010)

On a slightly unrelated subject, has the SouthSide finally closed down then. Went past a couple of Saturday nights back at peak time and the door was resolutely shut and the place in darkness.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2010)

I noticed last night that most of the new lighting in Windrush square was on. Looked quite good.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I noticed last night that most of the new lighting in Windrush square was on. Looked quite good.



Yeah...I liked how it looked last night. Could be a nice space.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2010)

Going to be interesting to see how it gets used.


----------



## Spark (Feb 2, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Why is Atlantic Road closed off?
> Is La Lupa ever open?
> What is that new shop on the corner of Dulwich Road and Hurst Street?
> Why has the Herne Hill pedestrianisation completely fallen apart...
> ...



I think la lupa has closed. It looked empty when I peered through the shutters.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 2, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Is Negril any good? The punter reviews I've found either say it's dreadful or brilliant.



It's really good. Nice people that work there too. 
I send American bands there all the time and they love it. 
I like the idea of a place that does BBQ and Ital so everyone from vegans to rib-eaters are happy.


----------



## Planty (Feb 4, 2010)

Anyone know if there any sort of Mediterranean/Lebanese/Turkish type take-away anywhere in Brixton?  Haven't ever seen one but they seem to be springing up in other places.


----------



## Planty (Feb 4, 2010)

Also, I can't find the Windrush square thread.  Hmm..  If anyone can, can they bump it?  I'd be interested to hear people's thoughts on the progress.  Anyone know if there's any sort of official opening - looks like it might be finished soon.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2010)

Planty said:


> Also, I can't find the Windrush square thread.  Hmm..  If anyone can, can they bump it?  I'd be interested to hear people's thoughts on the progress.  Anyone know if there's any sort of official opening - looks like it might be finished soon.




Which one?  There's a few of them (Brixton Central Square etc.)

Apparently the lights were switched on recently.


----------



## matt m (Feb 5, 2010)

Planty said:


> Anyone know if there any sort of Mediterranean/Lebanese/Turkish type take-away anywhere in Brixton?  Haven't ever seen one but they seem to be springing up in other places.



there's a stall - one of the first you come to - on station road. I'm not sure what style of food you'd describe it as, but I suppose you'd describe it as Persian, or pan-Middle Eastern or something. Can't remember what it's called - I think it's actually got a very unpromising name, like 'Sizzles' or something - but it does great soup and all sorts of good stuff. Think I saw lamb khoresht on the menu last time I went past. Surprisingly good food for a stall. It has a few seats too.

For eating in, there's a Moroccan place on Acre Lane now. Keep meaning to check it out. Maybe I'll go there tonight. Feeling hungry now...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2010)

Blenheim Gardens is getting cherry trees.I think Brixton needs more cherry trees.
I reckon the world would be a better place with more cherry trees
Only when they're in blossom though


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Blenheim Gardens is getting cherry trees.I think Brixton needs more cherry trees.
> I reckon the world would be a better place with more cherry trees
> Only when they're in blossom though



Oh great...aren't they the ones with the pink blossom that falls off and carpets the pavement and then turns into a brownie-pink sludge?

We need something like 100 year old live oaks imported from Mississippi. That'd be aces. I could build a cupola and drink juleps.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 5, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Oh great...aren't they the ones with the pink blossom that falls off and carpets the pavement and then turns into a brownie-pink sludge?
> 
> .



ooh you miserable old sod - who could hate cherry blossoms?


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh you miserable old sod - who could hate cherry blossoms?




there's a couple outside my flat, they're a nuisance when they get on your windscreen

unfortunately the SW2 climate doesn't stretch to this:







ah, Spanish moss


----------



## Planty (Feb 5, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Which one?  There's a few of them (Brixton Central Square etc.)
> 
> Apparently the lights were switched on recently.



Was that in some grand ceremonial way, or just switched on?  I like them, actually.  Particularly the way the trees are lit up from underneath, and the little strips of light on the path are interesting.  Still think the lamps are ugly though.  But the whole thing is so much improved by the grass.

The saltoun road paving is wacky.   Are they going to do the whole road like that, I wonder...


----------



## Planty (Feb 5, 2010)

matt m said:


> there's a stall - one of the first you come to - on station road. I'm not sure what style of food you'd describe it as, but I suppose you'd describe it as Persian, or pan-Middle Eastern or something. Can't remember what it's called - I think it's actually got a very unpromising name, like 'Sizzles' or something - but it does great soup and all sorts of good stuff. Think I saw lamb khoresht on the menu last time I went past. Surprisingly good food for a stall. It has a few seats too.
> 
> For eating in, there's a Moroccan place on Acre Lane now. Keep meaning to check it out. Maybe I'll go there tonight. Feeling hungry now...



Thanks Matt.  I'm going to check both of those out. I'd read about the Acre lane one then forgot about it.


----------



## Winot (Feb 5, 2010)

We've been a couple of times to the Moroccan place on Acre Lane as we are 5 mins away.  It's called Khamsa and is strictly speaking Algerian I think (at least the peeps that run it are) and no, I don't know what the culinary differences are.

Anyway it's good - well worth a visit.  Pretty standard meze starters but more interesting main courses, some of which have been huge hits (real depth of flavour) and others so-so but never bad.

£30 for two plus tip when we were there last, and you can bring you're own with no corkage.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh you miserable old sod - who could hate cherry blossoms?




isn't he?  Admittedly, wet leaves and cherry blossom do tend to fuck up transport in this country, but I'd rather that than no trees/blossom at all.


----------



## ashie259 (Feb 9, 2010)

There was total chaos in Brixton as I rode through (in a blizzard) about 6.15 last night.

1. They were diverting southbound traffic up Atlantic Road - looked as if there'd been a serious accident opposite Morley's/Woolworth's.

2. A bus had helpfully broken down on Atlantic Road, outside the Portuguese shop.

3. Fire engines were in attendance at a building near the Esso/Tesco garage on Brixton Road.

The whole place had come to a standstill - I was pleased to be on a bike. Anyone know anything more about what happened?


----------



## ajdown (Feb 9, 2010)

Sign outside what was the Iroko bar "For sale by auction".

The building seems to have been gutted - windows and doors gone, everything that was screwed down inside has gone, and quite a lot of what was from what I can tell.  Looks a right wreck like a bomb went off.


----------



## Winot (Feb 9, 2010)

ashie259 said:


> There was total chaos in Brixton as I rode through (in a blizzard) about 6.15 last night.
> 
> 1. They were diverting southbound traffic up Atlantic Road - looked as if there'd been a serious accident opposite Morley's/Woolworth's.
> 
> ...



The missus cycled past at the same time but we couldn't see anything about it online.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Sign outside what was the Iroko bar "For sale by auction".
> 
> The building seems to have been gutted - windows and doors gone, everything that was screwed down inside has gone, and quite a lot of what was from what I can tell.  Looks a right wreck like a bomb went off.




Yeah, heard about that today.  Wondering if they're:

a)  trying to prevent squatters by making it too cold to squat
b)  whoever put the windows in didn't get paid and decided to reclaim them


----------



## brix (Feb 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, heard about that today.  Wondering if they're:
> 
> a)  trying to prevent squatters by making it too cold to squat
> b)  whoever put the windows in didn't get paid and decided to reclaim them



*cough* http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=10294409#post10294409


----------



## ajdown (Feb 9, 2010)

Taking out the windows might stop squatters, but it makes it easier for homeless people to "move in" as although it may be as cold as a shop doorway it's probably considerably dryer, and possibly slightly warmer if you can actually get out of the wind.

There's just something very strange about the whole Iroko thing.  Not least some of the items they had on the menu...


----------



## brix (Feb 11, 2010)

This Iroko website is being advertised on the building next door.
http://www.irokocraft.co.uk/
They've certainly shown a great deal of 'craft' in destroying the place.  I wonder what their Think Tank makes of it all


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2010)

brix said:


> This Iroko website is being advertised on the building next door.
> http://www.irokocraft.co.uk/
> They've certainly shown a great deal of 'craft' in destroying the place.  I wonder what their Think Tank makes of it all





Site under *re*-construction


----------



## brix (Feb 11, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Site under *re*-construction



They're much better at de-construction than websites...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2010)

brix said:


> They're much better at de-construction than websites...




their website was absolutely awful


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Feb 11, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Why is Atlantic Road closed off?
> Is La Lupa ever open?
> *What is that new shop on the corner of Dulwich Road and Hurst Street? *
> Why has the Herne Hill pedestrianisation completely fallen apart...
> ...



That'll be Herne Hill Books which appears to be linked to Clapham Books where should you wish to buy a book called "success stories in asian aquaculture" it will cost you £0.01  

I'm beginning to wish I hadn't googled it now 

Seems like a decent shop though, & what with the children's bookshop & the new Oxfam bookshop, Herne Hill is turning into a very bookish destination.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 12, 2010)

Ah no, but thank you - I've already been shopping at Herne Hill Books, it's tiny, but they seem to cram loads of stock into the shop and the staff are always happy. There's a reward card thing too, so I'm already approaching the free book stage.  I can't imagine they're that happy that Oxfam is taking over the shop on Half Moon Lane for a dedicated book shop, but it seems a strange place to start a new business. 

The repaving of HH is looking quite shoddy, and the taxi drivers have taken over again, using any available parking space but my comment is all becoming a bit HH Forum for my liking. 

The venue I meant is "Le Garage" (yes it is actually called that), at the other end of Hurst Street oppposite the internet cafe. It's some sort of art gallery thing in a Hoxton sort of way.


----------



## pboi (Feb 12, 2010)

thats pretty funny.  Le Garage.  Le unfinished shop front


and MOAR herne hill. keep it up


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2010)

Also at Herne Hill - next to the post office - a new cafe cum antiques shop next to the Post Office.  It has been empty every time I've been past so far.  Wonder what it's about.

My mother yesterday ended up pushing our pram down the bus lane on Norwood Road due to the "improvements" to the junction.  She then collared some poor East European worker and started giving out to him about how disgraceful the whole situation is.  Between her accent and his accent the conversation didn't go very far....


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 12, 2010)

Well it was the old car wheel / tyre place, so there's some tenuous, if fatuous connection. 

Gaijingirl - where abouts do you mean? Next to the new sportshop? I'm too busy minding potholes on the road around there since the snow to take a look at the shops. 

Oh and Mark Cavendish was at the Rollapaluza at the Half Moon last week. He's tiny.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Gaijingirl - where abouts do you mean? Next to the new sportshop? I'm too busy minding potholes on the road around there since the snow to take a look at the shops.
> .



No round the bend - next to Costcutter - think it's the old Blockbuster video shop.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 12, 2010)

Ah yeah, I think I saw them doing something to that place after the art installation thingy... Oh the bike shop on the corner of that parade now has a new mezzanine level and more stock.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Feb 12, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Ah no, but thank you - I've already been shopping at Herne Hill Books,
> The venue I meant is "Le Garage" (yes it is actually called that), at the other end of Hurst Street oppposite the internet cafe. It's some sort of art gallery thing in a Hoxton sort of way.



 I did wonder why the name wasn't a bit of a giveaway for you .

I think it's meant to be generally good for trade if there's clusters of shops - i.e. if people begin to stop off in Herne Hill to look for books, then everyone's sales will go up. Although Herne Hill Books is a bit tucked away round a corner if you're coming from the station side.

I've seen people in the funny antiquey place that used to be Blockbusters - I didn't realise it was a cafe as well though  (if the cafe bit is ever open, that is...)


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 12, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> My mother yesterday ended up pushing our pram down the bus lane on Norwood Road due to the "improvements" to the junction.  She then collared some poor East European worker and started giving out to him about how disgraceful the whole situation is.  Between her accent and his accent the conversation didn't go very far....



It looked chaotic there this afternoon with pedestrians not quite knowing where to go (didn't seem to be any lights or signs for them!), cars stopped in the middle of the junction and some tosser driving a bus trying to make me give way (no way!). They should close the bus lane as that's what's holding up the traffic right now. And the whole works scheme just seems to be taking forever, doesn't it?


----------



## pboi (Feb 12, 2010)

forever?

maybe in your world


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> It looked chaotic there this afternoon with pedestrians not quite knowing where to go (didn't seem to be any lights or signs for them!), cars stopped in the middle of the junction and some tosser driving a bus trying to make me give way (no way!). They should close the bus lane as that's what's holding up the traffic right now. And the whole works scheme just seems to be taking forever, doesn't it?



not to mention that the enormous concreted area with a solitary tree bears no resemblance to the nice grassy picture they've got up with two trees in it.  What was the point in that - why so much concrete?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 12, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> not to mention that the enormous concreted area with a solitary tree bears no resemblance to the nice grassy picture they've got up with two trees in it.  What was the point in that - why so much concrete?



This one?







I think the triangular bit between the main road and the slip road has always been shown as paved, hasn't it?


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh that space looks big enough to have some stalls selling handcrafted breads, farmhouse cheeses and chorizo.
Fuck the trees


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2010)

teuchter said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm confused now - will take another look at the picture I was thinking of (where the actual works are).    Either way - way too much concrete imo... and actually I think the whole thing is shit - but that's a whole other thread which has been done to death already I believe..


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Oh that space looks big enough to have some stalls selling handcrafted breads, farmhouse cheeses and chorizo.
> Fuck the trees



Alternatively, the discrete drinker's corner which was taken away as part of this "improvement" could potentially be rehoused on that nice bit of concrete right there - put a few benches there and I'm sure the drinkers would be happy enough - although maybe not as happy as before.  I'm sure no one in Herne Hill would mind anyway.  Perhaps a chip van too?


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 12, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Alternatively, the discrete drinker's corner which was taken away as part of this "improvement" could potentially be rehoused on that nice bit of concrete right there - put a few benches there and I'm sure the drinkers would be happy enough - although maybe not as happy as before.  I'm sure no one in Herne Hill would mind anyway.  Perhaps a chip van too?




Yeah fuck all this gastropub tweeness and gallery culture. Some visible streetlife will let the passing traffic know that the area will always be no more than a big junction somewhere between Brixton and Dulwich.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2010)

Is that a church choir in the middle of that island?


----------



## pboi (Feb 12, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Alternatively, the discrete drinker's corner which was taken away as part of this "improvement" could potentially be rehoused on that nice bit of concrete right there - put a few benches there and I'm sure the drinkers would be happy enough - although maybe not as happy as before.  I'm sure no one in Herne Hill would mind anyway.  Perhaps a chip van too?



surely a joke. a drinkers corner in that concrete island? 

the drunks can fuck right off. stalls from the local shops please, farmers market on wkd


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

The people of Herne Hill are revolting


----------



## teuchter (Feb 12, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm confused now -



There's been so much misinformation and nonsense about this scheme flying around (largely, it seems, due to FOBP being strangely short-sighted and dogmatic about the balance of benefits of the re-organisation of that junction) I'm not surprised.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The people of Herne Hill are revolting



Aren't they just.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Also at Herne Hill - next to the post office - a new cafe cum antiques shop next to the Post Office.  It has been empty every time I've been past so far.  Wonder what it's about.


It's got some expensive tat in there, nice enough though. They were playing classical music when I went in earlier. It's a bit weird to have it and the furniture in a video shop.


----------



## slcr (Feb 12, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Alternatively, the discrete drinker's corner which was taken away as part of this "improvement" could potentially be rehoused on that nice bit of concrete right there



Was there a plan for what to do with it?  I remember reading, via here I imagine, about the reasons that led to it and the negotiations involved, and thinking it sounded like a genuine community (as opposed to the police, council etc) discussion and compromise: refreshing.  They haven't just blithely gone ahead and completely ditched it have they?


----------



## paolo (Feb 12, 2010)

Being new in school, I need some pointers. Specifically alternative names. I'm guessing Brixtaaan is Ok as an affectionate alternative? Is 'Bricky' ever used?

I assume 'Brixters', whilst wearing a university scarf, is probably unacceptable.

(I've found my lunchtime haunt btw - Paulo'z way. Zzz very good. Haphazard but vry good)


----------



## teuchter (Feb 12, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Being new in school, I need some pointers. Specifically alternative names. I'm guessing Brixtaaan is Ok as an affectionate alternative? Is 'Bricky' ever used?
> 
> I assume 'Brixters', whilst wearing a university scarf, is probably unacceptable.
> 
> (I've found my lunchtime haunt btw - Paulo'z way. Zzz very good. Haphazard but vry good)



Just say Brixton 

You may refer to the surrounding parishes as you will, though. Preferably, with a derogatory tone.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Brixtonia?
Brixton Village?


----------



## paolo (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Brixtonia?
> Brixton Village?



None of these work. I want to frighten people. Make my friends think I'm living in South Central. Drive by shootings at the M&S.

"It's like a warzone"

(c) Down the Line, Radio 4


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Heh...

Most the people I work with are in the City or Surrey/Putney kinda areas. They are fascinated by the Brixton thing. I tend to lay it on thick (stab vests etc) just to keep them away  

Never heard it be called anything but Brixton by the natives though. Works fine.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 12, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Being new in school, I need some pointers. Specifically alternative names. I'm guessing Brixtaaan is Ok as an affectionate alternative? Is 'Bricky' ever used?
> 
> I assume 'Brixters', whilst wearing a university scarf, is probably unacceptable.
> 
> (I've found my lunchtime haunt btw - Paulo'z way. Zzz very good. Haphazard but vry good)




No No No. Brixton actually sounds harsh enough depending on how you accentuate it.

have you tried Spoon deli round the corner on New Park Road yet?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 12, 2010)

You may to refer to the Hill as "the Hill" of course.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> None of these work. I want to frighten people. Make my friends think I'm living in South Central. Drive by shootings at the M&S.
> 
> "It's like a warzone"
> 
> (c) Down the Line, Radio 4



I just drop it in casually, like in the kitchen in the office: "Oh, you get the train from Ashford?. I come in on the tube from Brixton" You can see their eyes widen as they look for the exit.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 12, 2010)

teuchter said:


> You may to refer to the Hill as "the Hill" of course.



or Uptown Brixton if you're talking to  a sept


----------



## paolo (Feb 12, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> No No No. Brixton actually sounds harsh enough depending on how you accentuate it.
> 
> have you tried Spoon deli round the corner on New Park Road yet?



Ooh. NPR seems to be a land of wonder. I had it marked on the map as "probably dragons". Must explore some more.

PS Plz post whenever there's a free night at the Windmill (bastards! No windmill, nor any foam-based childrens TV icon!). Am cheapskate, but local.


----------



## paolo (Feb 12, 2010)

twistedam said:


> or uptown brixton if you're talking to  a sept



i like :d


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 12, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Ooh. NPR seems to be a land of wonder. I had it marked on the map as "probably dragons". Must explore some more.
> 
> PS Plz post whenever there's a free night at the Windmill (bastards! No windmill, nor any foam-based childrens TV icon!). Am cheapskate, but local.



You missed Errol Linton on Sunday which I posted up here. Next one is Sun 21st with a pretty good country band but if there's anything that really grabs your fancy and you're skint drop me a PM (since you're local)


----------



## paolo (Feb 12, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> You missed Errol Linton on Sunday which I posted up here. Next one is Sun 21st with a pretty good country band but if there's anything that really grabs your fancy and you're skint drop me a PM (since you're local)



You sir, are a sir. Will do.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> or Uptown Brixton if you're talking to  a sept



Brixton Heights.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Ooh. NPR seems to be a land of wonder. I had it marked on the map as "probably dragons". Must explore some more.
> 
> PS Plz post whenever there's a free night at the Windmill (bastards! No windmill, nor any foam-based childrens TV icon!). Am cheapskate, but local.



There is actually a windmill there.


----------



## pboi (Feb 12, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> You sir, are a sir. Will do.



reddit!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2010)

slcr said:


> Was there a plan for what to do with it?  I remember reading, via here I imagine, about the reasons that led to it and the negotiations involved, and thinking it sounded like a genuine community (as opposed to the police, council etc) discussion and compromise: refreshing.  They haven't just blithely gone ahead and completely ditched it have they?



I don't think so - it's a shame - it really did seem, for once as you say, like a genuine compromise that was working well as far as I could see.  Unless you knew it was there, you probably wouldn't notice it - it was so discrete.


----------



## brix (Feb 12, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> There is actually a windmill there.



Anyone would think he'd moved in with some kind of BARBARIAN that didn't tell him nuffink about the local area!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2010)

*will read thread when more sober*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2010)

Took a picture of Iroko the other day 

Full of grafitti already


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> (I've found my lunchtime haunt btw - Paulo'z way. Zzz very good. Haphazard but vry good)




Did you find New Park Road yet?


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 13, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Took a picture of Iroko the other day



It looks even weirder when you see it next to the telegraph which is boarded up to the hilt.

By the way, I saw lights on at the Southside last night. was driving so didn't have a good look but no one was in though it was early-sh like around 10pm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> It looks even weirder when you see it next to the telegraph which is boarded up to the hilt.
> 
> By the way, I saw lights on at the Southside last night. was driving so didn't have a good look but no one was in though it was early-sh like around 10pm



Was open last weekend s well.

Probably no one in 'cos they're not aware it's open 

They don't even have a website.  At least Iroko had a website, even if it was diabolically crap


----------



## pboi (Feb 13, 2010)

whats the craic with the italian waiter at Franco Manca?  He is half evil baddy, half total joker.  legend


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you find New Park Road yet?



i'd imagine so, considering paulo'z is on it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i'd imagine so, considering paulo'z is on it




Not necessarily




			
				paolo999 said:
			
		

> The Urban vortex has swirled, and I've been caught.
> 
> It's all new to me.
> 
> Living just near Paulo'z way. That's me. That's me! Well, sort of.








			
				paolo999 said:
			
		

> What's NPR?
> 
> I'm new here and, umm, a bit shit.


 





			
				teuchter said:
			
		

> New Park Road






			
				paolo999 said:
			
		

> gets map out






			
				paolo999 said:
			
		

> Oh ok.
> 
> got it.






			
				paolo999 said:
			
		

> You've clearly not noted the "am a bit shit" part.
> 
> AM
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob (Feb 13, 2010)

Here hill junction in chaos for no apparent reason except new traffic layout...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2010)

Bob said:


> Here hill junction in chaos for no apparent reason except new traffic layout...




you're missing an "N"


----------



## ajdown (Feb 13, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They don't even have a website.  At least Iroko had a website, even if it was diabolically crap



There's a banner stuck up next to the gutted shell of the Iroko Bar, which advertises possibly a new venture - and an equally impressive website.

http://irokocrafts.co.uk/


----------



## brix (Feb 13, 2010)

brix said:


> This Iroko website is being advertised on the building next door.
> http://www.irokocraft.co.uk/
> They've certainly shown a great deal of 'craft' in destroying the place.  I wonder what their Think Tank makes of it all



*cough*


----------



## ajdown (Feb 13, 2010)

That was two pages ago and I missed it.

You need a lemsip or something?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 15, 2010)

brix said:


> Anyone would think he'd moved in with some kind of BARBARIAN that didn't tell him nuffink about the local area!



You would wouldn't you.  I expect, in actual fact, he probably just hasn't listened.  Paolo999 is a man isn't he?


----------



## brix (Feb 15, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> You would wouldn't you.  I expect, in actual fact, he probably just hasn't listened.  Paolo999 is a man isn't he?



quimmie!  It's been a bit quiet without you.

I _believe_ Paulo999 is a man.  Hmmm, yes, that might explain it.  I still heard he lives with some kind of northern savage though...


----------



## ajdown (Feb 15, 2010)

The '45' bus is currently not serving Brixton town centre, being diverted between Brixton Water Lane and Camberwell Green via Herne Hill and Denmark Hill.  Something to do with gas main works around Loughborough Junction and Coldharbour Lane being shut because of it.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 17, 2010)

Woolies is now boarded up.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 17, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Woolies is now boarded up.



It's been boarded up for about 2 weeks.


----------



## story (Feb 17, 2010)

But they have now boarded up the boarded up bit. The boarding is now half way across the bloody pavement


----------



## Kanda (Feb 17, 2010)

Bob said:


> Here hill junction in chaos for no apparent reason except new traffic layout...



Brixton thread.. *cough*


----------



## story (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, I meant to say: you know those chairs that are bolted into the ground on the new Windrush Square /empty plaza? 

It seems a shame that they are positioned to face out onto the traffic. Why weren't they positioned to face onto the square rather than onto the street? Sjoopid. And annoying.


----------



## story (Feb 17, 2010)

And another thing: I'm a little concerned for the welfare of those trees.

The arrow-shaped hybrid oak ones that are holding onto their dead leaves: does that mean they are indeed dead?

And the whirligig ones with the bamboo strapping: they were left with their roots uncovered all through that cold snap: will they be okay? Does anyone know enough about trees to know the answer to these and other questions?

I could just wait and see, but I thought I'd just chitterchatter about it in the meantime.



And another nother thing: I do hope that, when the time is right, some spring flowering bulbs are planted in the grass. I really enjoyed seeing the crocussesi coming up, and the daffs and bluebells and so forth.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 17, 2010)

story said:


> But they have now boarded up the boarded up bit. The boarding is now half way across the bloody pavement



OMGzilla!! They're boarding up Brixton!


----------



## teuchter (Feb 17, 2010)

story said:


> But they have now boarded up the boarded up bit. The boarding is now half way across the bloody pavement


Last week I noticed that someone had written "I love Brixton" on the hoarding. I think that was on the part that has been covered up by the hoarding mk II.

I have been surprised by how white that hoarding has remained, by the way. I'd have thought it would be covered in posters and tags by now. It hasn't even got any of those diagonal batons on it that are to discourage flyposting.


----------



## story (Feb 17, 2010)

They just finished it late last night, teuchter. I doubt that even the most diligent tagger has had a chance to get at it before now. Won't be long though.


ETA Oh, you mean the boarding Mk I. Yes, it was surprisingly tag-free


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2010)

I think people are tagging and flyposting but each time they do they'll just keep boarding it up more again until you can flypost Woolies and Natwest at the same time.


----------



## story (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe it's an art project. They are preserving the real-time tagging behind each set of boards.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 17, 2010)

It won't be clean for long. My old flatmates are trying to come up with something for it already..


----------



## teuchter (Feb 17, 2010)

Kanda said:


> It won't be clean for long. My old flatmates are trying to come up with something for it already..



I will know where to direct the police when I make an enraged 999 call upon seeing the beautiful whiteness despoiled, then.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 17, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I think people are tagging and flyposting but each time they do they'll just keep boarding it up more again until you can flypost Woolies and Natwest at the same time.



My old landlord had this exact approach re dodgy tiling in the shower.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 17, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I will know where to direct the police when I make an enraged 999 call upon seeing the beautiful whiteness despoiled, then.



Where's that then?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 17, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Where's that then?



"Kanda's old flatmates' house"


----------



## brix (Feb 17, 2010)

Sort of Brixton chitter chatter...

This video's on the main page of The Guardian website.  It's about fabulous Neopolitan pizza at Franco Manca's... in Chiswick!  
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/video/2010/feb/17/how-to-make-perfect-pizza


----------



## pboi (Feb 17, 2010)

they blates were supposed to go to Brixton


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2010)

ajdown said:


> The '45' bus is currently not serving Brixton town centre, being diverted between Brixton Water Lane and Camberwell Green via Herne Hill and Denmark Hill.  Something to do with gas main works around Loughborough Junction and Coldharbour Lane being shut because of it.




I got on it to go to King's College.  My friend got on at the Hill to go to brixton and ended up near Poet's Corner


----------



## ajdown (Feb 18, 2010)

Apparently its on diversion till the end of March.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2010)

Iroko's now boarded up


----------



## TruXta (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone else lost their Freeview signal? I'm down by Sudbourne Road. The one time I wanna watch 5 and I can't get a sliver of light from the set.


----------



## Winot (Feb 19, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Anyone else lost their Freeview signal? I'm down by Sudbourne Road. The one time I wanna watch 5 and I can't get a sliver of light from the set.



Still OK on Hayter Rd.


----------



## Bob (Feb 19, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Brixton thread.. *cough*



I consulted a friend who lived in Brixton in the 1980s. He confirmed that back then the whole of the Railton Road side of Herne Hill was known as Brixton.

So I'm claiming part of Herne Hill junction as Brixton.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2010)

Winot said:


> Still OK on Hayter Rd.



Cheers Winot. Eventually realised it might have to do with the fact that the upstairs neighbours are having extensive works done on their roof, where of course the antenna is situated..... I'm such a moron at times.


----------



## paolo (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone out for a pint tonight? I can sense a thirst coming on in a few hours.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 19, 2010)

A few hours?  I'm going for a drink on me way home, the thirst is chronic.


----------



## paolo (Feb 19, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> A few hours?  I'm going for a drink on me way home, the thirst is chronic.



I got up a bit, err, late  - Body clock wise, it's currently lunchtime for me


----------



## colacubes (Feb 21, 2010)

The Phoenix cafe is having a rather handsome picture added to it's shutters


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2010)

those chairs:





what were they thinking?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hang on, they're bolted down and not just hanging around waiting to be used somewhere?!?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 22, 2010)

You didn't realise that? They've been cemented stupidly, artfully, into the floor for a few weeks now, just waiting for a public who want to sit at weird angles from each other and in specified numbered groups. Daft.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2010)

well i suppose they wouldn't stay there very long if they were loose


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2010)

haven't really  been in brixton centre much, only glanced in passing and though "oh, they'll be doing something with those chairs then"


----------



## tarannau (Feb 22, 2010)

I do feel a little sorry for the 'outcast drongo' chair roughly facing Effra Road. It's one chair with its back turned to a duo or trio of others, looking away towards the road as if embarrassed and lonely.


----------



## story (Feb 22, 2010)

@ tarannau

I do wonder why so many of them are facing onto the traffic. Why would we want to face the traffic when we can sit and watch the children play charmingly on the lawn, and couples canoodle under the trees?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I do feel a little sorry for the 'outcast drongo' chair roughly facing Effra Road. It's one chair with its back turned to a duo or trio of others, looking away towards the road as if embarrassed and lonely.



that'll be my chair then


----------



## Jonti (Feb 22, 2010)

It's hilarious: a huge amount of money has been spent to make the new Square uncomfortable and inhospitable.

The War on Drugs demands easy access and good sightlines for patrolling cops.  And the war on the poor and homeless demands there should be no benches, or any kind of surface on which a homeless person could catch some kip.

Perhaps, despite this lunacy, the Windswept Square will be a success.  Here's hoping!


----------



## tarannau (Feb 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> that'll be my chair then



I think it had a plaque marked AJ _Something_...


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 22, 2010)

They should have made loveseat benches then people could sit with friends and chat or maintain some sense of privacy.  

And people like to sit at the edges looking in not randomly in the middle being looked at.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2010)

plus there's nowhere to do smack. it's a fucking shambles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2010)

maybe that's what the lonely chair's for actually...


----------



## Jonti (Feb 22, 2010)

What's wrong with McD's?


----------



## story (Feb 22, 2010)

I think we should all take to the square a whole lot of lawn chairs and leave them there to be used at will by anyone, anywhere.

In my fantasy version of the world, the chairs are never nicked or vandalised, just moved from place to place and used and shared by people having conversations and enjoying watching the world go by (and the children playing on the daisy-strewn lawn), and the whole thing becomes a kind of standing running (sitting) joke.

Incidentally, why  could there not have been some chess tables or similar, like they have in Washington Square Park?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2010)

Jonti said:


> What's wrong with McD's?



some of us have ethics


----------



## story (Feb 22, 2010)

Jonti said:


> What's wrong with McD's?



Quite a lot, really. I'm sure there are plenty of threads discussing this issue elsewhere, Jonti.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2010)

story said:


> I think we should all take to the square a whole lot of lawn chairs and leave them there to be used at will by anyone, anywhere.
> 
> In my fantasy version of the world, the chairs are never nicked or vandalised, just moved from place to place and used and shared by people having conversations and enjoying watching the world go by (and the children playing on the daisy-strewn lawn), and the whole thing becomes a kind of standing running (sitting) joke.
> 
> Incidentally, why  could there not have been some chess tables or similar, like they have in Washington Square Park?



chessboards are an excellent idea - they have those in leeds


----------



## Jonti (Feb 22, 2010)

story said:


> Quite a lot, really. I'm sure there are plenty of threads discussing this issue elsewhere, Jonti.


Yep, you're right.

The drugs forum is full of threads complaining about the blue tinge to the lighting in the McD's toilets*.

What can it all mean?

* It is unwise to believe everything you read on the internet


----------



## story (Feb 22, 2010)

I guess people would use them for checkers and dominoes  and then where would we be? Interacting with your fellow man is not healthy, you know.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2010)

i'm not sure how you'd use a chessboard for dominoes, but why not let people play whatever they want as long as it doesn't harm others?
i propose a giant jenga.


----------



## Jonti (Feb 22, 2010)

Look, if people sit down to play chess, or draughts or (shudder) dominoes, then they might pass little packets of killer skunk to each other.

Citizens must be prepared to make these small sacrifices, if the war against the drug-using scum is to be won!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> chessboards are an excellent idea - they have those in leeds


There always used to be chess players in the covered market in the early 80s.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i propose a giant jenga.


actually, that might harm others, if you give it more than a split second's fleeting thought


----------



## teuchter (Feb 23, 2010)

A slightly drunken Monday morning high street



Spoiler:  large image


----------



## ajdown (Feb 23, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I do feel a little sorry for the 'outcast drongo' chair roughly facing Effra Road. It's one chair with its back turned to a duo or trio of others, looking away towards the road as if embarrassed and lonely.



Why shouldn't my council tax be used in something that benefits me, at last?


----------



## pboi (Feb 23, 2010)

anything that could get stolen, WILL get stolen on the first night. Fact.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 23, 2010)

pboi said:


> anything that could get stolen, WILL get stolen on the first night. Fact.



I wouldn't be entirely surprised if some of it disappears before then.


----------



## pboi (Feb 23, 2010)

yeh, nothing a blowtorch cant remove!


----------



## tarannau (Feb 24, 2010)

In the spirit of the 'chitter chatter' title of this thread, it's strongly rumoured that Grant and El Panzon will return to the Hootahob within the next month or so. I'll believe it when I see it, but I'd would be damn good. I miss his burritos.

Fingers crossed. But this is rumour rather than reality - Badgers was even there for a spell of gossip. Observant folks may have also noticed someone looking strangely like El Panzon's proprietor on mobile phone ads.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2010)

tarannau said:


> In the spirit of the 'chitter chatter' title of this thread, it's strongly rumoured that Grant and El Panzon will return to the Hootahob within the next month or so. I'll believe it when I see it, but I'd would be damn good. I miss his burritos.
> 
> Fingers crossed. But this is rumour rather than reality - Badgers was even there for a spell of gossip. Observant folks may have also noticed someone looking strangely like El Panzon's proprietor on mobile phone ads.



*crosses everything*


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 26, 2010)

ooh that would be great!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2010)

tarannau said:


> In the spirit of the 'chitter chatter' title of this thread, it's strongly rumoured that Grant and El Panzon will return to the Hootahob within the next month or so. I'll believe it when I see it, but I'd would be damn good. I miss his burritos.
> 
> Fingers crossed. But this is rumour rather than reality - Badgers was even there for a spell of gossip. Observant folks may have also noticed someone looking strangely like El Panzon's proprietor on mobile phone ads.





I only ever had one El Panzon and fookin loved it


----------



## mrtea (Feb 26, 2010)

Any mums on the forum having hell with taking their child out of school during term time? My boys 4 and in his first year in Jubilee, he takes the odd few days off when we need to go visit family in Scotland and now I am being summoned to attend the school for a meeting! I am well scared, and it makes me feel trapped, not able to take anymore days off ever! what can I do / say ? any advice someone? mrsTea


----------



## miss minnie (Feb 26, 2010)

Might getter a better response if you mention that somewhere like the education forum, its not a situation unique to Brixton.


----------



## mrtea (Feb 26, 2010)

didnt know there was one thanks I will look for it now


----------



## miss minnie (Feb 26, 2010)

Ooh yes, there is a forum for absolutely everything here


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 27, 2010)

Is the hazard tape/barriers at the back of St Matthew's Church just to stop people getting into the kids playground while TfL are digging up the pavements, or are bits falling off the church tower again?


----------



## Laughing Toad (Feb 27, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> Is the hazard tape/barriers at the back of St Matthew's Church just to stop people getting into the kids playground while TfL are digging up the pavements, or are bits falling off the church tower again?



The latter.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 28, 2010)

Just had a few minutes power failure at the top of the hill around New Park Road.

Back on again, obviously.


----------



## pboi (Feb 28, 2010)

tulse hill aswell


----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2010)

There was a power cut in some of the shops in Brixton yesterday too.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 28, 2010)

What's up outside the fridge? The whole section of the road is closed off and there are coppers about - traffic's a nightmare, just took me about ten minutes just to get round the corner on the 133. (Giving me a wonderful view of the lovely Windrush Square I suppose.)


----------



## Jonti (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been told that there was some kind of an incident in the small hours, around 5am this morning, that left three men injured. One is critically ill in hospital, but is not expected to die.

The copper I spoke to said it is not known what the violence was about, or whether it was connected to the Fridge.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2010)

Brixton rumour mill says a double murder at Yellow


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2010)

.....by the time these rumours get to my estate, they've always been sensationalised....


----------



## fjydj (Feb 28, 2010)

the roads were still looking closed


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2010)

fjydj said:


> the roads were still looking closed



Does anyone know if they are still closed?  I can't see the camera now.

Thanks.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 28, 2010)

Winot said:


> Does anyone know if they are still closed?  I can't see the camera now.
> 
> Thanks.



That embedded video was showing moving taillights of traffic at about 6.30ish.


----------



## LDR (Feb 28, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Brixton rumour mill says a double murder at Yellow


One of our friends was in Brixton with her young son on her way home and she just told my Good Lady Wife the following.



> Nothing like a good old murder in bright daylight on a Sunday afternoon. And a 2 hour journey home. Don't you love London.
> 
> Luckily ***** didn't see much and I just saw a kerfuffle and the aftermath so to speak.



I don't know if this is the same incident or a different one.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2010)

LDR said:


> One of our friends was in Brixton with her young son on her way home


At between 4 and 5 am?


----------



## LDR (Feb 28, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> At between 4 and 5 am?


No this afternoon.  Which is why it could be a different incident.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2010)

I think that's possible.


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> That embedded video was showing moving taillights of traffic at about 6.30ish.



Thanks LR - it was indeed free-flowing when I drove through at 9.30pm.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 1, 2010)

Man knifed in fight outside Brixton nightclub
Felix Allen
01.03.10
Sponsored links

A MAN was seriously injured when he was stabbed during a fight outside a south London nightclub.

The victim, in his twenties, was found with knife wounds close to the Fridge Bar on Brixton Hill in the early hours of yesterday. At first his condition was described as critical but police said today he was expected to survive.

Two other men of a similar age were also taken to hospital with cuts and bruises following the attack at about 5.30am.

Police have arrested two suspects but detectives said they were keeping an open mind as to motives.

They appealed for witnesses to call Brixton CID on 020 8649 2036, or anonymously to contact Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

has anyone had that freaky and, IMO, quite disturbing magazine, Faith In Action, delivered? it makes for alarming reading.


----------



## paolo (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, I'm still settling in. More observations:

Dodgy People:

Every area has a few dodgy people. There's loads in Brixton though. Unshaven, scruffy, and hanging around in the day like they don't have jobs. In this crowd, I'm almost invisible.

Mentals:

Definitely seem to be alot. I think I saw my best one today sat at the Ritzy. I'm not sure what he was singing/rapping about. It was very animated. After about an hour of his own little world, he then went in to buy a small shot and a cake. On his way out, he suddenly flipped, and asked the two women with children sat inside whether they'd prefer the door open or closed (no other c*nt going through the door seemed to be arsed). It was pure Little Britain, where the mad woman suddenly becomes mundane, answering a phone call. Then I read something in the paper that Lambeth has a "3 times higher" rate of mental illness. Sad, but that man was the most civilized mental I've ever seen.

Where's Elly Jackson?

I thought she was everywhere. So much so she'd become a burden on local infrastructure. Queueing to top up your Oyster Card? Picking up a guilty KFC? Always stuck behind the pantaloons and the quiff. I'd even imagined a more localised M&S. A few tills with signs above them saying "Baskets Only. No La Roux". Where the hell is she? On holiday?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 2, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> has anyone had that freaky and, IMO, quite disturbing magazine, Faith In Action, delivered? it makes for alarming reading.



yes - we got it - we've kept it for it's most amusing "before and after pictures" of the goth guy...


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 2, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Well, I'm still settling in. More observations:
> 
> Dodgy People:
> 
> ...



Who the fuck is Elly Jackson ?


----------



## paolo (Mar 3, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Who the fuck is Elly Jackson ?



You've obviously not been 'in for the kill'.

All my preconceptions are falling apart. Maybe, just maybe, I'll move to Streatham


----------



## Jonti (Mar 3, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Who the fuck is Elly Jackson ?


Yet another funny looking brixtish bod, I think, and she's a tweetmeme

It's like being famous, but more exclusive


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 3, 2010)

Apparently there were some leccy problems down the road last night.

http://www.stockwellnews.com/2010/03/power-surges-in-oval-area.html

*checks surge protectors*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2010)

i took a good photo outside Herne Hill station today.  According to one of the signs attached to the builders redoing the paving, they're working for a greener, safer Islington.  Which is nice to know.  Do you think they're a gift from Islington to a sister borough, or did they get lost and have spent the last two weeks doing works that no-one in Lambeth actually ordered?


----------



## brix (Mar 6, 2010)

Crikey, bit nippy out at the moment.  Brrrrrrr.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2010)

brix said:
			
		

> Crikey, bit nippy out at the moment.  Brrrrrrr.



Yup, in now and not venturing out anytime soon. Starting to turn for the better though, another week or so and we may be drinking outside


----------



## ajdown (Mar 8, 2010)

You, female, sat next to me on a 333 bus this evening, got off at New Park Road  as I did at about 6pm, listening to an ipod, and wearing a blue hat?  I reckon you were an Urbanite.  Were you?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 8, 2010)

Well it wasn't me.  too late for brix and I don't think minnie listens to an ipod.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2010)

ajdown said:


> You, female, sat next to me on a 333 bus this evening, got off at New Park Road  as I did at about 6pm, listening to an ipod, and wearing a blue hat?  I reckon you were an Urbanite.  Were you?


Yes. Did you like my hat?
You looked like an escaped convict. I phoned the police.


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 9, 2010)

ajdown said:


> You, female, sat next to me on a 333 bus this evening, got off at New Park Road  as I did at about 6pm, listening to an ipod, and wearing a blue hat?  I reckon you were an Urbanite.  Were you?



Hah! You didn't see through my disguise then? I was pretending to be teuchter's hat.


----------



## Janh (Mar 9, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> i took a good photo outside Herne Hill station today.  According to one of the signs attached to the builders redoing the paving, they're working for a greener, safer Islington.  Which is nice to know.  Do you think they're a gift from Islington to a sister borough, or did they get lost and have spent the last two weeks doing works that no-one in Lambeth actually ordered?



 
As long as Islington are paying... share the pic with us


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 9, 2010)

Janh said:


> As long as Islington are paying... share the pic with us



I will do when I remember to upload it.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 9, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> According to one of the signs attached to the builders redoing the paving



The builders have signs on?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Somethings happened opposite the police station near the mosque on gresham road. Large area taped off loads of police and half Brixton road closed


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 11, 2010)

There were heaps of police cars from 9 to about 11 when I came back through. Forensic type people looking through the flowerbeds too. Police wouldn't say what had been going on, but it didn't look pleasant.


----------



## OpalFruit (Mar 11, 2010)

The whole pavement and half the road was taped off all the way past the old registry office and bus stops, and up to the corner of St John's Rd.

Why are double decker buses going along Brixton Water Lane - the Effra Rd - Brixton Hill stretch? I have seen 2 no 45s on that road now.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 11, 2010)

Why are double decker buses going along Brixton Water Lane - the Effra Rd - Brixton Hill stretch? I have seen 2 no 45s on that road now.[/QUOTE]

Because of some emergency gas works (lasting 6 weeks) at Loughborough Junction, all Coldharbour Lane buses have been re-directed and there is a special bus service replacing them...


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 11, 2010)

The 45s are on divert because of roadworks somewhere or other along their route.  Gresham road probably.


e2a: Or what shakey says.


----------



## OpalFruit (Mar 11, 2010)

ah, yes - there is a map on the 'free bus' thread which shows all the diversions.
Thanks!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2010)

The free bus is officially the 545 but I prefer to call it the "ghost bus" because it is white and no-one really knows what it is or where it is going.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 11, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Well it wasn't me.  too late for brix and I don't think minnie listens to an ipod.




and why on earth would I want to get off at NPR?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 11, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and why on earth would I want to get off at NPR?



you might want to buy some DIY supplies or go to the pub or spy on aj.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> you might want to buy some DIY supplies or go to the pub or spy on aj.



Or she might just not have been concentrating and gone past her stop. Or sitting on the top floor and trying to spy on you as she goes past.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 11, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> you might want to buy some DIY supplies or go to the pub or spy on aj.




The only reason I would get off at NPR is to go to the chemist, although if you gave me aj's address, I could go spying on him


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2010)

Things were a-brewing around tea time tonight: a gang of about 20 behooded, bemasked yoot were strolling purposely along Popes Rd market, the feds were busting some fleeing teens outside the block, while the nasty nutty woman was adding her usual mental vocal accompaniment to passers by from her first floor window


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2010)

Not strictly Brixton, but I drove past the site of a rather nasty looking accident this afternoon at the crossing of Poynders Road and Clarence Avenue. A black people carrier car, like the Addison Lee taxis, was lying on its fucking side; next to it a Mercedes had had its front end smahed; and worst of all, by the pavement there was a lamppost that had been felled to the ground, and next to it there was a cyclist laying motionless by the kerb next to their bike.

Can't comprehend what kind of speeds would either of the cars have been travelling at to cause one of them to roll on its side, flatten a lamppost and seriously injure a cyclist.

Didn't look good


----------



## Janh (Mar 11, 2010)

*Last Night about 2.30am, Power Tools!*

Did anyone in the area of Mayall Rd hear that racket in the early hours of the morning, ending thoughtfully at 4am? It sounded like a tree was being cut down, then sawed into pieces. 

No, it wasn't the missus snoring.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 11, 2010)

editor said:


> Things were a-brewing around tea time tonight: a gang of about 20 behooded, bemasked yoot were strolling purposely along Popes Rd market, the feds were busting some fleeing teens outside the block, while the nasty nutty woman was adding her usual mental vocal accompaniment to passers by from her first floor window



Police raided the hairdressers on junction of Ferndale and Pulross tonight too. About 15-20 of them. It actually looked quite amusing with them all cramming inside the tiny shop - a bit like stuffing a phone box. They will still there when I walked back an hour and a half later.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2010)

First the editor talking about the "feds" and now this thing of calling streets by the first part of their name only, yet again.  

I might as well just move to the U. S. of ruddy A. and be done with it


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 11, 2010)

teuchter said:


> First the editor talking about the "feds" and now this thing of calling streets by the first part of their name only, yet again.
> 
> I might as well just move to the U. S. of ruddy A. and be done with it



Teuchter!!!!!  

You swore!   



You'd best take one of your heart pills and lie down in a darkened room.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2010)

*smashes up guitar*


----------



## tarannau (Mar 12, 2010)

Good news - El Panzon is definitely back in the Hootahob!


Bumped into the old proprietor (G) last night and it's all go, with a reduced menu to start off with, from about the middle of next week.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Good news - El Panzon is definitely back in the Hootahob!
> 
> 
> Bumped into the old proprietor (G) last night and it's all go, with a reduced menu to start off with, from about the middle of next week.



Score!!!!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Hurrah!!


----------



## tarannau (Mar 12, 2010)

And the bad news is that there's a pretty horrific looking smash on the corner of Water Lane and Effra Road right now. Large tailbacks, a couple of people being cut out of cars and generally sand on tarmac style nastiness. Avoid if you can


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 12, 2010)

tarannau said:


> And the bad news is that there's a pretty horrific looking smash on the corner of Water Lane and Effra Road right now. Large tailbacks, a couple of people being cut out of cars and generally sand on tarmac style nastiness. Avoid if you can



Yes - it look horrible. Can't believe how many people are willing to stand and gawp.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Nasty looking crash, a lot of emergency services there top. People were standing around staring and worse taking pictures too


----------



## pboi (Mar 12, 2010)

just got back and went by on a bus, still cordoned off and coppers are moving the cars. serious crash


----------



## eme (Mar 14, 2010)

Trees for Cities have planted some trees along Brixton Station Road  - I am happy


----------



## story (Mar 14, 2010)

Wouldn't it be lovely if we had some big trees planted down the centre of Brixton Road? 

Sometimes when I'm on a bus waiting to get through the Brixton crush, I imagine the trees there. In my imagination they are mature and hang out over the traffic, softening the noise and pollution.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 14, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> you might want to buy some DIY supplies or go to the pub or spy on aj.



I haven't been there for a few days so you'd have had a long wait, sorry.

Nice short break with Caz in the new forest and visiting my family for mothers day.  Thank you for asking.


----------



## ashie259 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Negril*

Has anyone every successfully received a food delivery from Negril? We got their flyer and had hyped ourselves up for a curry platter last night - but they didn't even answer the phone. Maybe they were just busy.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 15, 2010)

They looked busy when I went past last night on the bus fwiw.

As much as I like the atmosphere and selection platters in Negril I'm not sure they'd be the first port of call for delivery. They're a little expensive and undistinguished compared to some of the competitor takeaways nearby.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 15, 2010)

tarannau said:


> They looked busy when I went past last night on the bus fwiw.
> 
> As much as I like the atmosphere and selection platters in Negril I'm not sure they'd be the first port of call for delivery. They're a little expensive and undistinguished compared to some of the competitor takeaways nearby.



I see what you mean. I think it's great value for eating in in a nice atmosphere with very pleasant staff but I regard a takeway from there as a major treat. They should take a quid off the combo prices or something.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> I see what you mean. I think it's great value for eating in in a nice atmosphere with very pleasant staff but I regard a takeway from there as a major treat. They should take a quid off the combo prices or something.




Haven't you got a freebie off them yet for all the business you send their way?


----------



## ashie259 (Mar 15, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> I see what you mean. I think it's great value for eating in in a nice atmosphere with very pleasant staff but I regard a takeway from there as a major treat. They should take a quid off the combo prices or something.



Thanks for the info, both. I ended up collecting from Khan's in the end, so could have gone to Real Taste. The vision for the evening's entertainment had changed by then, though, so didn't think of it.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 15, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Haven't you got a freebie off them yet for all the business you send their way?



No But i still like them as they make people happy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Bike week at Lidl next week (from Monday 22nd) for all your bicycle bargains..


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2010)

This was rather odd. I noticed a police car outside with all its lights flashing. The lone cop got out and into a sports car and then drove it around the block a bit while leaving the blue lights flashing on the cop car.

Then he got out of the sports car back into the cop car and was off...


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 17, 2010)

joyriding police officer?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2010)

there's a pink flowery bicycle outside the station. is it merely a nice decoration or is there something else to it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2010)

had federation coffee on monday and it's the best certainly. ate at brazas yesterday. nice people, nice food. nice to see so many places on brixton indulging the mummy pound. the lido café is the ultimate mums place though, from my limited experience dining with mums. that sounds all wrong, doesn't it?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm confused how the Lido Cafe will operate when the Lido is actually open. Will it revert to lido paying customers only, or will they close the glass doors that face inwards? 

Sorry, hardly explaining myself well, but it's early and my eyes have just been scarred by this:


----------



## ajdown (Mar 17, 2010)

It's probably insurance against theft.  Not only is it fairly distinctive, but nobody in their right mind (or with any sense of credibility) is going to twock that and be seen riding round in it.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 17, 2010)

victoria line is down between Brixton and Victoria


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 17, 2010)

Having seen the other side of it from the bus, it seems it's from there _interesting_ people...

http://www.tpuc.org/ 

Oh and I discovered that the policemen on bicycles don't take too kindly to being told to get off their bikes and push them whilst on the pavement.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> there's a pink flowery bicycle outside the station. is it merely a nice decoration or is there something else to it?


It's pretty but judging by the infowars URL painted on it, it's a _loonmobile_.



Orang Utan said:


> had federation coffee on monday and it's the best certainly.


Their coffee is ace.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 17, 2010)

editor said:


> It's pretty but judging by the infowars URL painted on it, it's a _loonmobile_.



They have a CCHR video (about psychiatry) on their website.

CCHR is a front group for Scientology, just like Narconon - and I know how much you love them.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 17, 2010)

editor said:


> Their coffee is ace.



Had the best machiato I've had in ages there today.


----------



## gabi (Mar 17, 2010)

Whats goin on at the ritzy? hordes of people outside, screaming girls, flashlights poppin... some premiere or something? mental.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 17, 2010)

gabi said:


> Whats goin on at the ritzy? hordes of people outside, screaming girls, flashlights poppin... some premiere or something? mental.



Most likely they heard I was going there tonight to take advantage of Orange Wednesdays.

Obviously no-one told them I'd changed my plans.


----------



## gabi (Mar 17, 2010)

It just went absolutely ballistic again. I'm blinded by the fucking flashbulbs up here 

Nothin on the ritzy site.


----------



## gabi (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok, just been on bbc london...

its this..

http://www.heatworld.com/Fun-Stuff/...rld-reporter-for-the-night-at-Shank-premiere/


----------



## Kanda (Mar 17, 2010)

It's your duty to this thread to go find out.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 17, 2010)

gabi said:


> Ok, just been on bbc london...
> 
> its this..
> 
> http://www.heatworld.com/Fun-Stuff/...rld-reporter-for-the-night-at-Shank-premiere/



I *bet *AJ was there, at the front.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 17, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Good news - El Panzon is definitely back in the Hootahob!
> 
> 
> Bumped into the old proprietor (G) last night and it's all go, with a reduced menu to start off with, from about the middle of next week.



It started tonight 

Me and memespring both had a burrito.  Top drawer as per usual.  Had it about 2  hours ago and still stuffed.

Apols to Badgers - I promised him I'd take a photo but was so busy stuffing my fat face that I forgot


----------



## brix (Mar 17, 2010)

I saw the first ice cream van of the year today... on New Park Road.  It was playing a jingly tune and everything.  And it did actually seem to be selling ice-creams


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 17, 2010)

nipsla said:


> It started tonight
> 
> Me and memespring both had a burrito.  Top drawer as per usual.  Had it about 2  hours ago and still stuffed.
> 
> Apols to Badgers - I promised him I'd take a photo but was so busy stuffing my fat face that I forgot



I haven't experienced Panawhotsit.  Is it on tomorrow then?   What's on the menu? 



brix said:


> I saw the first ice cream van of the year today... on New Park Road.  It was playing a jingly tune and everything.  And it did actually seem to be selling ice-creams




Brrrrrrr.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 17, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I haven't experienced Panawhotsit.  Is it on tomorrow then?   What's on the menu?



Just burritos and fajitas for the next few weeks while he's training up the staff.  You can have beef, pork, chicken or veggie.  Post Easter they'll be offering the full menu and their latin sunday roast is well worth the trip ime.


----------



## netbob (Mar 17, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I haven't experienced Panawhotsit.  Is it on tomorrow then?   What's on the menu?



Menus not on tables for a week or so apparently. It was a bit of an under the counter job. illicit burritos. wink wink.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 17, 2010)

Noted. 

*touches nose*


----------



## nagapie (Mar 17, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Just burritos and fajitas for the next few weeks while he's training up the staff.  You can have beef, pork, chicken or veggie.  Post Easter they'll be offering the full menu and their latin sunday roast is well worth the trip ime.



Where's this?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 17, 2010)

nagapie said:


> Where's this?



Hootahob


----------



## ajdown (Mar 17, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> I *bet *AJ was there, at the front.



Sorry I was otherwise occupied this evening.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 17, 2010)

We've had a massive lorry outside our place tarring the roofs on the blocks opposite all evening and it's still going and really starting to get on my tits now.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 18, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Hootahob



Where/what's that?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

nipsla said:
			
		

> It started tonight
> 
> Me and memespring both had a burrito.  Top drawer as per usual.  Had it about 2  hours ago and still stuffed.
> 
> Apols to Badgers - I promised him I'd take a photo but was so busy stuffing my fat face that I forgot



Looked good 

We will do an early Burrito on Friday


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 18, 2010)

nagapie said:


> Where/what's that?



It's the Hootananny - on the corner of Effra Road and Brixton Water Lane (opposite Khan's and the dry cleaner's, v. close to Effra Parade children's centre).  It used to be called the Hobgoblin.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 18, 2010)

Or the Canning as it's still more than occasionally known. Pub names really do die hard.

Had burritos too last night and I'm very glad they're back. It's a bit chaotic and slow at the moment, not quite as polished as before. No pork, the king of burritos, available either, and things like the salsa and extras not quite as perfect yet 

But even with those minor reservations it was churning out very good food to happy punters last night. I wish G all the best - he seemed glad to be home yesterday and back in business. A really good addition and fit back in the area - there are few finer pub food than a convenient burritos


----------



## nagapie (Mar 18, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> It's the Hootananny - on the corner of Effra Road and Brixton Water Lane (opposite Khan's and the dry cleaner's, v. close to Effra Parade children's centre).  It used to be called the Hobgoblin.



Ah, thought you might be talking about the Hootananny but had no idea they ever did food.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 18, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Or the Canning as it's still more than occasionally known.



the Cahootahob then...


----------



## tarannau (Mar 18, 2010)

That's a step too far, even for a stick-in-the-mud like me


Whilst we're on the subject of food at the Hootahob, the barbecue there on Thursday nights can be seriously good. Starts late, ends late to serve the reggae crowd there, but if you're passing the area post pub, I highly recommend the jerk chicken. Fairplay to the dedicated chef too  - he's been manning his drum pan all through the bleakest of winters, snow, hail and much rain included.

Not sure how it'll work with El Panzon back. But G seems to have mellowed and they would seem to serve largely different markets at different times. I hope they both continue for a long while.

And if anyone remembers Chef Scolly, the spritely elderly kitchen star, I'm pleased to report he's still on fine form at parties around town.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 19, 2010)

Ate at the little Italian in Brixton Village. Absolutely fabulous food and he let us have a medley of all three hot dishes. Only £4.50 and free water and complimentary  bread and cheese. Recommended


----------



## tarannau (Mar 19, 2010)

Ooh. I've been wondering about that place. Looks good, but it's always been a bit too empty to be comfortable when I've passed. The bloke always seems to be cleaning the window too, which whilst diligent, does tend to put off people approaching too.

Haven't tried that African eatery in there either. Too many places to eat now


----------



## nagapie (Mar 19, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Ooh. I've been wondering about that place. Looks good, but it's always been a bit too empty to be comfortable when I've passed. The bloke always seems to be cleaning the window too, which whilst diligent, does tend to put off people approaching too.



Are we talking bout the same place? The one I'm talking about has two tables outside and is tiny inside with just a bit of a counter to sit at, it's far too cosy to feel uncomfortably empty.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 19, 2010)

Has anyone else had problems with LASCOT (Lambeth Community Transport) vehicles - being driven by what appear to be lunatics? 

I've almost been run over three times by them - always when they're empty. This morning, one jumped the lights at the Atlantic Road / Brixton Road junction by accelerating on the amber light when he was about 20m from the give way line, almost took out me, a pedestrian and a car that was behind me. 

I've called them up before and made complaints, which they said would be investigated, but they've never got back to me. They helpfully asked me the first time whether I'd got the licence plate number of the driver that almost knocked me and another random cyclist over on Mervan Road. Sorry I was too busy trying not to hit by your van. 

Given that their drivers should have MPV and MiDAS and PATS training, they don't appear to follow their training when not carrying passengers. 

/rantover


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 19, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> the Cahootahob then...



Surely it should be the George Hobananny?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

Does Brixton have enough wig shops?


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2010)

Mad shouty woman on Coldharbour Lane seems to be getting worse, hanging out of her window and hurling weird abuse at passers by all day long. I feel sorry for her kids.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 19, 2010)

The kids in Brixton currently have lots of lycra and back combed hair - Steel Panther are playing the Academy and win the biggest tour bus this year award.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 19, 2010)

nagapie said:


> complimentary  bread and cheese.


This I must try...it's a long time since anyone paid me a compliment...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 20, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> This I must try...it's a long time since anyone paid me a compliment...



I wonder what kind of compliment one might get from some cheese?

"you are so grate"

"you make me melt"

"I feel more mature around you"...

??? 

or bread..

"ooh I can feel myself rising.."

"you certainly know how to butter me up"..

endless possibilities..


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 20, 2010)

Whey hey!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 20, 2010)

i got a barely intelligible letter through the door from Lambeth legal department going about "stopping up" footpaths in Myatts Fields north - sounds like they want to close down some public rights of way because they are "unnecessary". In reality I guess it's probably something to do with crime though, and stopping asbo kids escaping from the police down alleyways. 

Couldn't find anything on the web apart from a similar unintelligible notice in Lambeth life. Anyone know any more?


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 20, 2010)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i got a barely intelligible letter through the door from Lambeth legal department going about "stopping up" footpaths in Myatts Fields north - sounds like they want to close down some public rights of way because they are "unnecessary". In reality I guess it's probably something to do with crime though, and stopping asbo kids escaping from the police down alleyways.
> 
> Couldn't find anything on the web apart from a similar unintelligible notice in Lambeth life. Anyone know any more?



Not about Myatts Fields. Though the police tried to persuade us to do the same thing on Angell Town. They want to be able to bottle people up on an estate in order to make it easier to arrest suspects. Which is fine if you look at it from their POV, but a bit iffy for those of us on an estate being bottled up with whoever the plods are after. We asked them to come back with some figures to show that reducing the access to and from an estate did something to reduce crime. Haven't heard back about the subject since. Which tallies with our experience here. Since the estate used to have limited access and much more crime, simply because the criminals could more easily tell when the police were on their way, and it was harder for the rest of us to evade the criminals.

One of those dumb ideas that get proposed when somebody assumes that the only effect of a change will be the one they intend.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 20, 2010)

"Stopping up" alleyways doesn't really work. They get used for fly-tipping and stashing stolen stuff which happened with a stopped up alley on our estate. Anyway young people are really good at climbing fences. Our estate was massively remodelled, getting rid of loads of alleys completely and 'turning round' houses. What happens now is that they escape over garden fences with policeman in hot pursuit and gardens and fences get wrecked. Robbery on the estate has gone right down though.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 22, 2010)

Cheers eric and mrs magpie, interesting. I dont actually live on myatts north but next door...and i cycle/walk through there all the time so it'd be right pain in the arse if you couldnt cut through there. I remember they did it at the end of a street in Tulse Hill - Deronda Road I think. I was going round my mates and I hadnt been round for a while, so I came bowling round the corner really fast on my bike to be confronted with a 20 foot high iron fence across the road. It's the slow erosion of liberty through street design!


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 23, 2010)

Both Continental Deli and Sesame (on Station Approach in HH), are nominated in the Smooth FM Deli of the Year Award 

#closet smooth fm listener#


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, after threatening to get some big live acts, the Fridge have finally done it...with Keane!! say what you like about them, there is a LOT worse out there.
Of course nothing on the Fridge's crap website about it.


----------



## matt m (Mar 23, 2010)

well, I'm not about to hold forth on the relative artistic merits of one shit band over another, but, yes, that's a lot more of a punter-puller than Jack Penate was.

In fact, aren't Keane a bit on the large side for the Fridge? The Fridge is definitely smaller than the Academy, right?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 23, 2010)

I was just thinking the other day, wonder what's haoppening with the Fridge. Because when it reopened there was all that talk about how it was going to be more of a live music venue and so forth... but I hardly ever see anything advertised and on the occasions when I've walked past and there's been something on, it's looked like much the same kind of night and punters as I used to see before it got closed down.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 23, 2010)

matt m said:


> well, I'm not about to hold forth on the relative artistic merits of one shit band over another, but, yes, that's a lot more of a punter-puller than Jack Penate was.
> In fact, aren't Keane a bit on the large side for the Fridge? The Fridge is definitely smaller than the Academy, right?



Yeah I was surprised at that. 1100 vs 4500. It's apparently an intimate show to launch a new EP. £25 plus booking fee to you sir.




teuchter said:


> I was just thinking the other day, wonder what's haoppening with the Fridge. Because when it reopened there was all that talk about how it was going to be more of a live music venue and so forth... but I hardly ever see anything advertised and on the occasions when I've walked past and there's been something on, it's looked like much the same kind of night and punters as I used to see before it got closed down.



Apart from the Jack Penate gig they've just had a few indie-schmindie nights that have been badly publicised (their website is a trainwreck). Their problem is that they're up against the Scala, Koko and probably the Garage so unless they get in a booker who works closely with big promoters  like Live Nation, SJM and Metropolis they're only going to pick up scraps.
I'd hazard a guess that if you looked at all venues between 700-2500 capacity in London on that day they would already be booked up.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 23, 2010)

nagapie said:


> Ate at the little Italian in Brixton Village. Absolutely fabulous food and he let us have a medley of all three hot dishes. Only £4.50 and free water and complimentary  bread and cheese. Recommended



what's it called?


----------



## nagapie (Mar 23, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> what's it called?



Can't remember but going there for lunch tomorrow so will try to remember to have a look.

Had a pizza at Franco Manca today. I thought it was not very good, soggy. The only other one I've ever had there was burnt. I do, however, really rate their bread at Wild Caper.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Rumour has it that the building which formerly housed 3 Monkeys/Mela in Herne Hill is to become a Pizza Express.


----------



## pboi (Mar 23, 2010)

ooh. the chains move in!


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 23, 2010)

Hmm, it's almost exactly their identikit Pizza Express building isn't it? Very similar to the one opposite Charing Cross station... 

That new traffic island there opposite Milkwood Road is interestingly placed.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2010)

I was at the Ritzy this evening and quite a few people were happily sat at the outside tables after dark. Not sure that would have been the case before the windrush square re-arrangements. I reckon the Ritzy bar is going to be very popular this summer.

P.S. Ritzy people can you PLEASE SORT OUT THE SEATS IN SCREEN ONE  Yet again left with various aches caused by the awkward downwards slope on them which seems designed to gradually slump you onto the floor over the course of watching a film. I even heard people further along the row from us complaining about the same thing. It's a shame because otherwise that screen is great.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 24, 2010)

There's been some sort of crash on Gresham Road between a bus and an AA van I think, anyway, the result is that no traffic is going up or down Gresham Road and there are buses doing u-turns all over the place. 

Police tape and incidents vehicles everywhere, so I hope no one was hurt.


----------



## matt m (Mar 24, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Rumour has it that the building which formerly housed 3 Monkeys/Mela in Herne Hill is to become a Pizza Express.



shame.

I was a bit gutted when Mela there closed. I had some really delicious veggie deliveries from there.


----------



## eme (Mar 24, 2010)

San Marino cafe is moving into the old building society building on the corner of Brixton Station Rd in a couple of weeks... It's a good cafe; hope they do well (it should do - will pick up all the Sunday Market crowd I reckon)


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 24, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Rumour has it that the building which formerly housed 3 Monkeys/Mela in Herne Hill is to become a Pizza Express.



Boo - I can so see that happening and I really dont want it too


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 24, 2010)

Is there really a demand for it though? I guess so, otherwise they wouldn't have planned the development, but there's heaps of other (better) restaurants around there, and very few places to park your 4x4.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh and I saw a fox, a pidgeon and a pig skating round the skate park this morning.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 24, 2010)

eme said:


> San Marino cafe is moving into the old building society building on the corner of Brixton Station Rd in a couple of weeks... It's a good cafe; hope they do well (it should do - will pick up all the Sunday Market crowd I reckon)



It is. I keep meaning to use that more. Let's hope they keep the old school decor and not have some shiny bright interior as seems to be the norm these days.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 24, 2010)

eme said:


> San Marino cafe is moving into the old building society building on the corner of Brixton Station Rd in a couple of weeks... It's a good cafe; hope they do well (it should do - will pick up all the Sunday Market crowd I reckon)



By far the best cafe in Brixton imo


----------



## brix (Mar 24, 2010)

eme said:


> San Marino cafe is moving into the old building society building on the corner of Brixton Station Rd in a couple of weeks... It's a good cafe; hope they do well (it should do - will pick up all the Sunday Market crowd I reckon)



This is excellent news - I love San Marino


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes - good news - they need a bigger premises.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> the lido café is the ultimate mums place though, from my limited experience dining with mums. that sounds all wrong, doesn't it?



It's a bit much, to be honest.  I'm hoping the clientele becomes a bit more balanced when the Lido reopens in May.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2010)

nagapie said:


> Ate at the little Italian in Brixton Village. Absolutely fabulous food and he let us have a medley of all three hot dishes. Only £4.50 and free water and complimentary  bread and cheese. Recommended



I went past there yesterday and the food looked fantastic.  I'll definitely be trying his fresh pasta as well - a bit pricey at £14 a kilo but looked great.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Both Continental Deli and Sesame (on Station Approach in HH), are nominated in the Smooth FM Deli of the Year Award
> 
> #closet smooth fm listener#



I heard that yesterday.  Let's all get behind A&C Continental, people. The Lido Cafe is also nominated for Best Cafe.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Is there really a demand for it though? I guess so, otherwise they wouldn't have planned the development, but there's heaps of other (better) restaurants around there, and very few places to park your 4x4.



I reckon it will do very well.  There's a shortage of restaurants in HH, imho, and a gap in the market for an Italian/pizza place.  I wish it wasn't a chain though.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2010)

eme said:


> San Marino cafe is moving into the old building society building on the corner of Brixton Station Rd in a couple of weeks... It's a good cafe; hope they do well (it should do - will pick up all the Sunday Market crowd I reckon)



To my shame, I've never been there.    But Hive definitely needs some competition on a Sunday morning - the service in there is so shit we left after waiting for nearly half an hour.  On the positive, I "discovered" the little Portuguese cafe opposite, which does fab coffee and a good bacon sandwich.  Cheap too.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Some Brixton nominations in the Smooth Radio Love London Awards.  I was invited by The Ritzy on Facebook so I made a point of NOT voting for them, but I did vote for the Lido Cafe and the Continental Deli. 

http://www.smoothradiolondon.co.uk/events/vote-in-the-love-london-awards/gf8fdsa9/

edit: lol, didn't scroll up before posting this


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 26, 2010)

However, anyone feels about it, if a PE does open in HH (and remember it's just a rumour - the FOR SALE sign is still up!) I reckon it will be rammed... I'm surprised it didn't happen sooner tbh...


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2010)

While we're talking chains, does anyone know when H&M is due to open in the old Woolies building?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2010)

While we are talking old Woollies building, I note that the white hoarding remains surprisingly pristine.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2010)

Scooter accident down Oval end of Brixton Rd at about 7:15 this morning. Think the guy was ok.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2010)

teuchter said:


> While we are talking old Wollies building, I note that the white hoarding remains surprisingly pristine.


Not even a single tag. it's amazing


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Not even a single tag. it's amazing



The anti-graffiti bit of Lambeth Council is surprisingly efficient - they're always round our way scrubbing graffiti off walls - even our ropey old garage wall gets the treatment.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Not even a single tag. it's amazing


Anti-graffiti coatings are pretty common these days though.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Our fence was tagged when we first moved in, the council forced the freeholder to coat it and they presented us with the bill.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd have expected fly posters to be on there too.


----------



## Spark (Mar 26, 2010)

Continental deli have voting forms in the shop. Apparently the nomination came as a complete surprise to them.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh, I thought it was potentially self nominated. That was the only way I could see the Ritzy getting a nomination! 

Again yesterday it took 15 minutes to buy two tickets. The ticket machine crashed twice, the manager had to be brought over and then they tried to charge me for my two free tickets.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 26, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I reckon it will do very well.  There's a shortage of restaurants in HH, imho, and a gap in the market for an Italian/pizza place.  I wish it wasn't a chain though.



The pizza in the Half Moon is good. Plus there's Lombok, 22, Olly's, Pullens, Cafe Prov, the odd Mexican place etc.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 26, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> the odd Mexican place etc.



don't siesta come and fiesta!!


----------



## Ms T (Mar 27, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> The pizza in the Half Moon is good. Plus there's Lombok, 22, Olly's, Pullens, Cafe Prov, the odd Mexican place etc.



They've all been there forever and I'm bored with them.  Plus out of all of them I only rate Number 22 - Lombok in particular has been disappointing recently and does watered-down versions of Asian food which I could cook better myself.  I have taken to going to Camberwell for my culinary kicks recently.


----------



## pboi (Mar 27, 2010)

so because you are bored with 7+ places, the new one cant be a successfull chain?

Put on your baby hammock and get down the Lido then


----------



## Spark (Mar 27, 2010)

I like the lido and it isn't full of babies in the evenings.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 27, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> The pizza in the Half Moon is good.


It's ok, it's not great


----------



## paolo (Mar 27, 2010)

Spark said:


> I like the lido and it isn't full of babies in the evenings.



The new filter plates have been working well - by 4pm they've normally got rid of the top layer, and by 5pm they use nets.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 27, 2010)

Arf. Well there's an alcohol license application in the door of Mela / Three Monkeys, citing that PE have applied for a license at the premises.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 27, 2010)

pboi said:


> so because you are bored with 7+ places, the new one cant be a successfull chain?
> 
> Put on your baby hammock and get down the Lido then



I'd rather it wasn't a chain, yes, but I'm sure it will be rammed.  

I don't have a baby hammock.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 27, 2010)

I was in Brixton Village today and it was buzzing, which was nice to see.  The Spacemakers project seems to be making a difference at the weekend, but it's still pretty dead during the week.


----------



## Jestertor (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1PIrtXoY8M&feature=hp_SLN

Lots of local footage.


----------



## brix (Mar 28, 2010)

Paulo's Way (I refuse to use the 'z' suffix) are taking over The Telegraph.  I think this is really good news.  They're planning on putting Fado on in the back room so it'll still be a live music venue.  I think Paulo's Way has been a fantastic addition to the area, and it's great to see them expanding like this.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2010)

I love fado.


----------



## brix (Mar 28, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I love fado.



A Portuguese friend was telling me that there are no Fado venues in London apart from a very expensive place in Knightsbridge.  If that's true Paulo could be on to a winner.  And I hope he is because it's sad to see The Telegraph empty and I think this will be great for the whole community.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 28, 2010)

brix said:


> Paulo's Way (I refuse to use the 'z' suffix) are taking over The Telegraph.  I think this is really good news.  They're planning on putting Fado on in the back room so it'll still be a live music venue.  I think Paulo's Way has been a fantastic addition to the area, and it's great to see them expanding like this.




That's good news....I' can only imagine what it will look like once they've given their decorator a free reign on such a big space


----------



## brix (Mar 28, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> That's good news....I' can only imagine what it will look like once they've given their decorator a free reign on such a big space



I know!  I can't wait tbh - I'm loving their 'more is more' approach to interior design.  Their Christmas lighting spectacular was particularly good


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2010)

brix said:


> A Portuguese friend was telling me that there are no Fado venues in London apart from a very expensive place in Knightsbridge.  If that's true Paulo could be on to a winner.  And I hope he is because it's sad to see The Telegraph empty and I think this will be great for the whole community.


I know when Mariza was at the Albert Hall practically the entire South London Portuguese community were there.
I think they will be onto a winner, there's such a large local Portuguese community.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2010)

Jestertor said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1PIrtXoY8M&feature=hp_SLN
> 
> Lots of local footage.


That's a link to some Channel 4 doc doco about barrel-scraping insurance claims that appears to have little to do with Brixton.


----------



## Jestertor (Mar 28, 2010)

Appearances can be deceptive; you have been deceived; there is a lot about Brixton; look again.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2010)

Snippets about Lambeth as far as I can see. There was a very brief shot of the market.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 28, 2010)

Who should replace Samuel Morse on the sign of the new _Telégrafo_

Have just lost ten minutes reading about history of Anglo-Portuguese international telegraphy


----------



## matt m (Mar 28, 2010)

Two trees have been planted on Stockwell Avenue. I think they might be cherry blossom trees.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2010)

Hopefully the type that bees like, and that produce fruit for birds, rather than the sterile pink pompom blossom type.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 28, 2010)

matt m said:


> Two trees have been planted on Stockwell Avenue. I think they might be cherry blossom trees.




Blenheim Garden's had half a dozen planted as well, three of them outside the Windmill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 28, 2010)

brix said:


> Paulo's Way (I refuse to use the 'z' suffix) are taking over The Telegraph.  I think this is really good news.  They're planning on putting Fado on in the back room so it'll still be a live music venue.  I think Paulo's Way has been a fantastic addition to the area, and it's great to see them expanding like this.




Oh, that's interesting.  I saw some guys breaking the doors open (as in unsealing, not breaking in) and asked them what it was to become and they had no idea.

Still wondering what's going to happen to Iroko


----------



## brix (Mar 28, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, that's interesting.  I saw some guys breaking the doors open (as in unsealing, not breaking in) and asked them what it was to become and they had no idea.
> 
> Still wondering what's going to happen to Iroko



It was sold at auction on the 1st of March I believe.  I have no idea who to though.  Good about Paulo's innit?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 28, 2010)

brix said:


> It was sold at auction on the 1st of March I believe.  I have no idea who to though.  Good about Paulo's innit?




I know it went to auction on 1 March, but didn't know whether it had been bought or not.

I think it'll be nice if somewhere else on Brixton Hill opens during the daytime.  I was all for Paulo'z when it opened as I figured I could sit b/f there at the window looking out, but they had a slight bar stool problem.  

Maybe we'll have an alternative of sitting outside The Telegraph in the summer now


----------



## brix (Mar 28, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know it went to auction on 1 March, but didn't know whether it had been bought or not.
> 
> I think it'll be nice if somewhere else on Brixton Hill opens during the daytime.  I was all for Paulo'z when it opened as I figured I could sit b/f there at the window looking out, but they had a slight bar stool problem.
> 
> Maybe we'll have an alternative of sitting outside The Telegraph in the summer now



I think Iroko was bought but I'm basing that on seeing a couple outside the place the day after the auction clearly discussing it in a "master of all we survey" manner.  So it's not exactly concrete evidence 

I believe Paulo's have 'static' bar stools now so b/f should be OK.  And yes, good to have somewhere to sit outside now it's getting warmer


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 28, 2010)

brix said:


> I think Iroko was bought but I'm basing that on seeing a couple outside the place the day after the auction clearly discussing it in a "master of all we survey" manner.  So it's not exactly concrete evidence
> 
> I believe Paulo's have 'static' bar stools now so b/f should be OK.  And yes, good to have somewhere to sit outside now it's getting warmer




Yeah, it's not like you can even sit outside the George IV watching the world go by now they've fenced that off as well.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 28, 2010)

As long as it isn't too noisy at night, and they close at a reasonable hour, Paolo'z moving to the old Telegraph should be positive.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 28, 2010)

Surely fado type laments are right up your street AJ?


----------



## ajdown (Mar 28, 2010)

It doesn't sound that bad, but I wouldn't want anything playing at 2am in the morning when I'm trying to get to sleep


----------



## matt m (Mar 28, 2010)

The fado idea sounds great, and if it's remotely authentic then you're not likely to have any noise issues. Acoustic guitars and lamenting vocals don't tend to get pumped out at full volume on huge bass rigs.

http://www.emusic.com/album/Carlos-Paredes-Guitarra-Portuguesa-MP3-Download/11146964.html

I wasn't even aware there was much fado music happening in London: presumably there must be some kind of scene, otherwise they wouldn't be able to think about putting it on regularly.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Blenheim Garden's had half a dozen planted as well, three of them outside the Windmill.


Including a cheery tree right outside the venue = hay fever and petal-sweeping.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 29, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Including a cheery tree right outside the venue = hay fever and petal-sweeping.




I already said there were three cherry trees outside the Windmill or are you talking about cheery trees?


----------



## hendo (Mar 29, 2010)

There's a woman who walks up and down our road singing loudly. Today it was 'Somewhere' a number from the Leonard Bernstein musical 'West Side Story'.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I already said there were three cherry trees outside the Windmill or are you talking about cheery trees?




Can't you see the little bastards smiling, thinking to themselves "soon we'll litter this street with our petalsperm"?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 29, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Can't you see the little bastards smiling, thinking to themselves "soon we'll litter this street with our petalsperm"?




Maybe there'll be people sliding out the pub pissed suing Lambeth Council on the pretext that they slipped on some wet cherry blossom


----------



## bosie (Mar 29, 2010)

Vince Cable won the debate tonight hands down. The Lib Dems should demand he is made chancellor if there is a hung parliament.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 1, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Anti-graffiti coatings are pretty common these days though.


How does that work then? Do tags just slide off and hit the pavement in a miserable little heap?


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 1, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> How does that work then? Do tags just slide off and hit the pavement in a miserable little heap?


Yes.  Fortunately one of my neighbours sweeps them up every day.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## brix (Apr 1, 2010)

Thunder!  Oooh and here comes the rain!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 1, 2010)

brix said:


> Thunder!  Oooh and here comes the rain!!!



That was a wonderfully loud clap of thunder there.


----------



## brix (Apr 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That was a wonderfully loud clap of thunder there.



The sun's coming out now.  Bet there'll be a rainbow


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 1, 2010)

brix said:


> The sun's coming out now.  Bet there'll be a rainbow




I can't see any sun.  

British thunderstorms are so pathetic


----------



## brix (Apr 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't see any sun.
> 
> British thunderstorms are so pathetic



That was very brief wasn't it?  3 claps of thunder and it ran out of steam


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 1, 2010)

brix said:


> That was very brief wasn't it?  3 claps of thunder and it ran out of steam





Total crap.  

We've been diddled again


----------



## pboi (Apr 1, 2010)

crazy thunder!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 1, 2010)

with added car alarms caused by the thunder


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 1, 2010)

holy cow!!


----------



## pboi (Apr 1, 2010)

yeh! its bonkers


----------



## Ms T (Apr 2, 2010)

I had a real "I love Brixton" day today - a nice chat with the man in Bookmongers, followed by lunch in Brixton Village (Islander's Kitchen - highly recommended, and the owner, Margareta is lovely).  Then a superlative latte in Federation Coffee, where I met someone who lives on my street but is moving out today and is gutted about it.  So we had a discussion about what a brilliant place it is to live.  And Offline tonight.  Hurrah!


----------



## T & P (Apr 2, 2010)

In sad contrast to above, I've just driven past a cordoned-off bus stop on Brixton Hill with a pool of blood by it. No indication of what happened.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 4, 2010)

The Tesco on Acre Lanr was closed today at 2pm.
What's going on with that? All big supermarkets are open til at least 4.30 on bank holidays and such


----------



## se5 (Apr 4, 2010)

Easter Day is different though - it is the one Sunday of the year under the terms of the Sunday Trading Act when all large shops have to shut - only the Tesco Express size shops are allowed to open (and obviously all the corner shops etc that are normally open on Sunday too but not the major shops)


----------



## Kanda (Apr 4, 2010)

I found this out when I drove to Ikea and the carpark was empty... doh!!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 4, 2010)

I had no idea. 
Thank you for the info.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 6, 2010)

brix said:


> Paulo's Way (I refuse to use the 'z' suffix) are taking over The Telegraph.  I think this is really good news.  They're planning on putting Fado on in the back room so it'll still be a live music venue.  I think Paulo's Way has been a fantastic addition to the area, and it's great to see them expanding like this.



As expansions go, that is quite some expansive expansion. 

I hope it is successful, and that if they do start trying to put on some music it isn't scuppered by the local nimbywits. A bit of fado would be an interesting addition to local musical options.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 6, 2010)

teuchter said:


> As expansions go, that is quite some expansive expansion.
> 
> I hope it is successful, and that if they do start trying to put on some music it isn't scuppered by the local nimbywits. A bit of fado would be an interesting addition to local musical options.



It's up to them to ensure that local residents aren't negatively affected by noise and congestion then isn't it?  Putting in proper air conditioning/ventilation so that the fire door at the back isn't wedged open [in itself a violation of fire regs] to cool the place down when it gets too hot would go a long way, by keeping the noise inside - but my impression is that fado isn't particularly the overloud, thumping, screaming racket that we've endured in the past.

It makes no difference that the Telegraph "has a history" of live music (and disrupting the lives of those living nearby) - this is a brand new venture and consequently would be expected to keep within the boundaries of noise etc as set out in current legislation.

I like Paolo'z, particularly those custard pasty thingies that everyone else goes on about - but as someone who lives very near the Telegraph, I would be very saddened to have to suffer a repeat of the antisocial behaviour that the venue has inflicted on its neighbours in the past.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> the boundaries of noise etc as set out in current legislation.



What are these boundaries / legislation, specifically?


----------



## paolo (Apr 6, 2010)

Brix... Do you mean that the business Paulo'z way is moving to the Telegraph, or that the owners of Paulo'z way are opening a _new_ (& different) business, and Paulo'z way stays where it is?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 6, 2010)

teuchter said:


> What are these boundaries / legislation, specifically?



I'd start at http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Environment/Pollution/NoiseControl.htm



> Our service aims to tackle unreasonable noise disturbance and reduce its impact on the quality of people's lives in the borough.
> 
> We investigate complaints about:
> •  pubs, clubs and entertainment venues



It doesn't give actual levels but each case is taken on its individual circumstances, and particularly if it's a regular thing (rather than just a one-off party).

I'm not talking about a random loud noise (after all, the traffic noise is bad enough sometimes) but when you get loud thumping music till 3am, every weekend and some nights during the week (as per the Telegraph) that can be heard well away from the venue (due to the fire door being wedged open, again as per the Telegraph), then it begins to adversely affect those living around the venue, and it's not unreasonable to expect a good night's sleep especially when you have to get up early for work in the morning.

If people want to party until all hours - fine.  But don't keep me awake whilst you're doing it.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I'd start at http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Environment/Pollution/NoiseControl.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you ever contact the Lambeth noise police when you were suffering these problems when the Telegraph was open? Did they agree that the sound levels were unreasonable?

I don't think that link clarifies anything about whether or not a venue's history has any bearing on how its case is assessed, by the way.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 6, 2010)

Actually, no I didn't, at the time.

By the way, it's not "noise police", it's "environmental health".


----------



## teuchter (Apr 6, 2010)

Sometimes also referred to as 'fun police'.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 6, 2010)

In other news, the hoarding is coming down in front of the new T mobile shop on the ex woolworths site as I type this.


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 6, 2010)

Is T-Mobile taking up the whole of the old Woolworths shop?  That would be one helluva big phone shop.


----------



## pboi (Apr 6, 2010)

i thought it was H&M!


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 6, 2010)

I saw that was T-mobile.  Didn't they have one beside Sainsbury?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 6, 2010)

It's just_ part_ of the old Woolies that's T-Mobile, the rest is slated to be an H&M.  There was never a T-mobile next to Sainsbury's - there's a carphone warehouse and I think an Orange (not sure exactly as my phone_ is_ T-mobile)...


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 6, 2010)

So's mine but I was still sure there was a carphone warehouse AND a T-mobile shop.  hm  oh well.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 6, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> So's mine but I was still sure there was a carphone warehouse AND a T-mobile shop.  hm  oh well.



you could well be right - I'm hardly the most mobile phone aware person on the planet..


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 6, 2010)

Nah, it was never T-Mobile or I would have been in there for a moan to them but always have to trek into Oxford St.  Bunch of f*ckwits they are.

Pretty sure it was Vodaphone at some point though, then a Link and this week it might be Carphone Warehouse.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 7, 2010)

Ah. Vodafone!  That's probably it.  I was with Vodafone before so would have been in when with them, not T-Mobile.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 7, 2010)

It's Carphone Warehouse and Vodaphone that we've already got.  (Why is it called Carphone Warehouse, btw - I've never heard mobiles referred to as carphones, ever).


----------



## Crispy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> It's Carphone Warehouse and Vodaphone that we've already got.  (Why is it called Carphone Warehouse, btw - I've never heard mobiles referred to as carphones, ever).


Well they were, back in the mists of time when the battery was too large to carry around


----------



## pboi (Apr 7, 2010)

when they first came out they were, as carphones were common and preferred to carrying around the massive old skool mobiles

how old are you?


----------



## se5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes those were the days:






or more recently (early 90s)





Outside of the UK the CPW are called the Phone House


----------



## Kanda (Apr 7, 2010)

George IV has had a revamp and rename.. now called Music Bar.

That must have taken some thought...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 7, 2010)

Kanda said:


> George IV has had a revamp and rename.. now called Music Bar.
> 
> That must have taken some thought...


I noticed that the other day when I went past. Nothing about the outside makes me want to go inside for a beer.


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 7, 2010)

Had lunch at a new place on Acre Lane opposite Opus and Aura... Khamsa Algerian.

Starters of home made hummus and baba ghanouj and mains of Berber pancakes (mine with merguez and harissa, other was vege) with salad plus mint tea for 2, £20.  Pretty nice it was too, friendly and relaxing place.  Open in the evenings, byo alcohol and the card says they will make your birthday cake for free.  http://www.khamsa-uk.com/

Was tempted by all the Algerian pastries but had to go try Federation Coffee at last.  Yup, it was good.  Could have been a bit hotter though, nonetheless it was delicious and beautifully made.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 7, 2010)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I noticed that the other day when I went past. Nothing about the outside makes me want to go inside for a beer.



Can we place bets on which will fail first - George IV Music Bar revamp or Telegraph Paolo'z Way revamp?

Not that I want to be pessimistic but there's only so long you can watch the revamp/boarded cycle without starting to think there's no hope.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> when they first came out they were, as carphones were common and preferred to carrying around the massive old skool mobiles
> 
> how old are you?



Old enough to remember mobiles that looked like bricks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 7, 2010)

Kanda said:


> George IV has had a revamp and rename.. now called Music Bar.
> 
> That must have taken some thought...




Yeah, I noticed that, but I read it as the Smusic Bar for some strange reason.  

Maybe it was going to be Southside Music Bar?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 8, 2010)

Windrush Square being well used this evening, presumably due to the particularly pleasant weather we've had today?


----------



## ashie259 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hefty police presence in Leander Road last night between 7 and 8pm. Two meat wagons, about five cars and an ambulance. Not sure what was going on - I was trying to keep out of it but my two-year-old found it too interesting to stay away from.


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 9, 2010)

That club (forget it's name, the one that closed due to litigation) on the corner of Moat Place and Stockwell Road (just past the skateboard park) has plastered the windows with great big reproductions of legal notices and an allegation that the closure was due to a plot by some white suprematist residents and the police.  

I didn't stop to read it all (there is a lot of it) and didn't have a camera with me.  Photo opportunity if anyone is passing that way.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> That club (forget it's name, the one that closed due to litigation) on the corner of Moat Place and Stockwell Road (just past the skateboard park) has plastered the windows with great big reproductions of legal notices and an allegation that the closure was due to a plot by some white suprematist residents and the police.
> 
> I didn't stop to read it all (there is a lot of it) and didn't have a camera with me.  Photo opportunity if anyone is passing that way.



J Bar?

I went in there once a few years ago.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 9, 2010)

I noticed that last night as I went past on the bus.  Didn't get to read it though.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 9, 2010)

ashie259 said:


> Hefty police presence in Leander Road last night between 7 and 8pm. Two meat wagons, about five cars and an ambulance. Not sure what was going on - I was trying to keep out of it but my two-year-old found it too interesting to stay away from.




Which end? Josephine or Elm Park?


----------



## ashie259 (Apr 9, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Which end? Josephine or Elm Park?


About halfway - pretty much opposite the entrance to the estate.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone know if Barnados is open tomorrow (Sunday) in town?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Anyone know if Barnados is open tomorrow (Sunday) in town?



Don't think so.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 10, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8613184.stm

Nasty business.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2010)

Mucky


----------



## matt m (Apr 11, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Don't think so.



Barnado is open on sundays. bit late now tho


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

matt m said:
			
		

> Barnado is open on sundays. bit late now tho



Yeah, I missed it due to massive sloth. Handy to know though


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, I missed it due to massive sloth. Handy to know though



Now that's a thought. I would dearly love to discover that a massive sloth lives in Max Roach Park.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> Now that's a thought. I would dearly love to discover that a massive sloth lives in Max Roach Park.


----------



## brix (Apr 12, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Brix... Do you mean that the business Paulo'z way is moving to the Telegraph, or that the owners of Paulo'z way are opening a _new_ (& different) business, and Paulo'z way stays where it is?



Sorry for the delayed reply paulo999 - it's half-term so I've been away.

Paulo's Way will stay where it is and keep running as a cafe.  The owner, Paulo, is going to open The Telegraph as a restaurant with two main eating areas.  There will be a cheaper, more relaxed eating area at the front, and the large back room will be a more expensive restaurant where people will pay a supplement for the joy of eating accompanied by live Fado music 

He's talking about having the front bit open in a couple of months - it'll take a bit longer to get the back room up and running.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 12, 2010)

I noticed as I passed there on my way home not ten minutes ago that there are still the 'for sale' signs on the Telegraph.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 12, 2010)

*And the people of Brixton rejoiced.....*

The T Mobile shop in part of the old Woolworths is now open. It looked busy.


----------



## passivejoe (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone been to Etta's Seafood Kitchen?
Any good?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 12, 2010)

Update on Friday's stabbing - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8615103.stm



> Police have identified a man stabbed to death during a fight in a flat in south London.
> 
> Mark Johnson, 21, was discovered at the property in Glanville Road, Brixton, at about 1945 BST on Friday. He was pronounced dead at the scene.
> 
> ...


----------



## malice (Apr 12, 2010)

passivejoe said:


> Anyone been to Etta's Seafood Kitchen?
> Any good?



A friend of mine went and said it wasn't good  - and was really slow. I had a lovely meal at one of the other pop up places at the weekend - all home grown, stuff, including nettle soup (which was great) and £7.50 for two courses. Called something like cornucopia


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2010)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> The T Mobile shop in part of the old Woolworths is now open. It looked busy.



Was still pretty rammed as they were closing the shutters at 6


----------



## bosie (Apr 13, 2010)

Apparently H&M is opening up on the 29th.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 13, 2010)

... at midday.

The next Brixton Riot perhaps?

Hopefully it'll all be cleared up by teatime so I can get through on a bus safely and get home for noms.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 13, 2010)

bosie said:


> Apparently H&M is opening up on the 29th.



This is the most exciting news I've had all day.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Was still pretty rammed as they were closing the shutters at 6




Why so busy?  What's so great about a mobile phone shop?  

Were there special offers on or something?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm a T-Mobile customer.  Previously I've had to go quite a long way to get to the nearest T-Mobile shop (as opposed to a "general" phone shop)

No doubt there are others locally in my situation, quite overtaken with excitement.

Unfortunately I can't upgrade till October but the girl was most helpful anyway.


----------



## eme (Apr 13, 2010)

malice said:


> Called something like cornucopia



They have the best chocolate brownies in the world.


----------



## gabi (Apr 13, 2010)

the drug dealer who usually camps on my doorstep has been replaced by a dub dealer. he's just sorted me out with loadsa shit... '4 for a tenner' 

feels like summer's here...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

gabi said:
			
		

> the drug dealer who usually camps on my doorstep has been replaced by a dub dealer. he's just sorted me out with loadsa shit... '4 for a tenner'
> 
> feels like summer's here...



I like the term dubdealer  

Last night I strolled out the gate and walked straight into a 'transaction' taking place. The two gentlemen seemed cross that I had strolled onto their pavement clutching a broom but we went our seperate ways.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 14, 2010)

Bloke with blower 'cleaning' the streets is just going along blowing all the litter off the road and into residents gardens


----------



## passivejoe (Apr 15, 2010)

Allmarks on Brixton Hill has gone... anyone know if it's being replaced?
Always wondered how they made money in that place.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 15, 2010)

passivejoe said:


> Allmarks on Brixton Hill has gone... anyone know if it's being replaced?
> Always wondered how they made money in that place.




Wow, that's been there for years.  I actually went into it a few months ago when I was looking for a mirror.  Load of tat in there and no mirrors.


----------



## brix (Apr 16, 2010)

Courtenay House, New Park Road's on fire.  2 fire engines.  Hopefully not serious


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 16, 2010)

brix said:


> Courtenay House, New Park Road's on fire.  2 fire engines.  Hopefully not serious




er, doesn't a certain poster live there?


----------



## brix (Apr 16, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> er, doesn't a certain poster live there?



It's all OK now Mins - there was a kitchen fire but it's out now.  Fire brigade arrived quickly, did their thing and have now departed.  Hurray for the boys and girls in the big red trucks


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Apr 17, 2010)

I tell you something now....
The Archers could learn a few lessons from this thread !


----------



## pboi (Apr 17, 2010)

oh dear Seq is back. He flounced and thought we had got rid.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 17, 2010)

oh dear pboi is back. He was banned and thought we had got rid.


----------



## pboi (Apr 17, 2010)

cool story Drew. What do you do again?


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm living the dream geezer


----------



## pboi (Apr 17, 2010)

so you sit around and drink in Brockwell Park all day?  jealousss


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 17, 2010)

You can come join me anytime you want pboi herman


----------



## ajdown (Apr 17, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> er, doesn't a certain poster live there?



I'm not far from there and I didn't hear or see anything.  Must have fallen asleep by the time they arrived.


----------



## zzande (Apr 18, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I'm not far from there and I didn't hear or see anything.  Must have fallen asleep by the time they arrived.



Same here, must have been some quiet firemen... since I normally quickly spot them  haha


----------



## zzande (Apr 18, 2010)

I just got back to Brixton Station about an hour ago and Brixton Road, right outside the station was all taped off with police tape. TfL Incident Response were there also. A crash perhaps? Anyone know what happened?


----------



## ethel (Apr 18, 2010)

according to twitter:

 Teenage female run over on Brixton Road, by Brixton Tube, Thankfully non fatal!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2010)

http://londonist.com/2010/04/hand-drawn_maps_of_london_brixton_a.php


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 24, 2010)

Hampstead Heath = Rich Folk, Extremely Rich Folk


----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2010)

I think that I should clarify that Minnie is talking about another map on the same site, just in case anyone thought she was rambling insanely about something that had no discernable connection to anything on this thread. 

Or maybe she was just rambling insanely. Who knows


----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2010)

Anyway, that Brixton tree is missing quite a lot of obvious watering holes such as the White Horse and the Albert.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 24, 2010)

Workers Revolutionary Party candidate, Paul Lepper, on KFC corner right now with entourage leafletting passers-by, with several inflatable sofas.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 25, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Anyway, that Brixton tree is missing quite a lot of obvious watering holes such as the White Horse and the Albert.





> [Here is] Brixton, rendered as a tree, featuring a few of the great treasures of the neighbourhood - i.e. pubs and cafes that I make a habit of frequenting!



The artist obviously swerves the White Horse as he seems to know the Hill and BWL lane area pretty well.


----------



## ashie259 (Apr 26, 2010)

Apparently a man of 45 was stabbed to death in Ferndale Road on Friday - a teenage girl has been arrested (along with others):

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8643418.stm

The age difference between perps and victims suggests a robbery - are people willing to kill for a mobile and a few quid, then? :confused


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

ashie259 said:


> Apparently a man of 45 was stabbed to death in Ferndale Road on Friday - a teenage girl has been arrested (along with others):
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8643418.stm
> 
> The age difference between perps and victims suggests a robbery - are people willing to kill for a mobile and a few quid, then? :confused



Nah, it could had been about anything...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 26, 2010)

More likely statistically that they knew each other.
It wasn't on the street. It was 'at an address'.


----------



## ash (Apr 26, 2010)

I read that it was a 'suspected' paedophile?? I think that this was in the evening standard (not sure how accurate then...)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2010)

and as TwistedAM hasn't mentioned it yet, there was also a shooting in Blenheim Gardens the other night.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 27, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and as TwistedAM hasn't mentioned it yet, there was also a shooting in Blenheim Gardens *Estate on Saturday afternoon*.



Edited for accuracy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Edited for accuracy




Well, wasn't it more like 6.30pm, which would make it the *evening*?


----------



## Winot (Apr 30, 2010)

Vicky Line suspended Brixton-Victoria due to track failure iirc.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Apr 30, 2010)

teuchter said:


>



Cool map, once I realised it was the 'wrong' way up.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2010)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> Cool map, once I realised it was the 'wrong' way up.



It is, but the map tends to be that way up in my head.

There was a thread on this wrong way up thing at some point I think...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2010)

My 'mental map' of Brixton is upside down.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Apr 30, 2010)

Wrong way up maps confuse me, including some of the 'Legible London' stuff. They can make me think I've walked past my destination. For most (non-map-anorak) people they are proberbly fine.

 I guess 'normal' people do not walk around thinking whether they are heading north or south or whatever.


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm getting addicted to eating at Cornercopia in the Granville Arcade.  Lunch is an absolute bargain.  Open on Thursday evenings now too and, oh yes, byo wine!  Dying to try out the ambience of the arcades by night.


----------



## zzande (Apr 30, 2010)

Police cordon on brixton hill at new park road ( from paulos cafe to bombay inn). anyone know whats happened??


----------



## joyy (Apr 30, 2010)

police just told me 'serious incident'...wouldn't say any more...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2010)

zzande said:


> Police cordon on brixton hill at new park road ( from paulos cafe to bombay inn). anyone know whats happened??




Hope nothing's happened at Bombay Inn.   There's only a couple of convenient stores and maybe a barbers and the vets isn't there?

oh, and a chicken place I think


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hope nothing's happened at Bombay Inn.   There's only a couple of convenient stores and maybe a barbers and the vets isn't there?
> 
> oh, and a chicken place I think



You love a good fire !


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You love a good fire !




huh?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> huh?



If there is a fire in Brixton,
You know about it !
I learn about it on here.
I'm getting into fire now too !


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> If there is a fire in Brixton,
> You know about it !
> I learn about it on here.
> I'm getting into fire now too !




I only know if it's down the Hill as I can't see up the Hill.  

Hope it's not Bombay Inn though.  Although I never eat there, I've known the owner for years from when he ran Curry Paradise further down


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2010)

Well I just got home about 12.15 and never saw any commotion.  Didn't got that far up though obvs. 

Iroko?

did you miss me?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *I only know if it's down the Hill *as I can't see up the Hill.
> 
> Hope it's not Bombay Inn though.  Although I never eat there, I've known the owner for years from when he ran Curry Paradise further down



That's why i take a keen interest,
In your reporting of,
"Down The Hill Fires",
I am worried now,
And hope all are safe,
Even though it is Up The Hill.


----------



## zzande (May 1, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> If there is a fire in Brixton,
> You know about it !
> I learn about it on here.
> I'm getting into fire now too !



lol oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookay


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 1, 2010)

zzande said:


> lol oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookay



Hello,
I notice you are new to this Board.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Well I just got home about 12.15 and never saw any commotion.  Didn't got that far up though obvs.
> 
> Iroko?
> 
> did you miss me?




Iroko's after Bombay Inn, although funnily enough, I saw a fire engine in NPR last week, and they came onto Brixton Hill and entered Iroko.  A keyholder let them in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> That's why i take a keen interest,
> In your reporting of,
> "Down The Hill Fires",
> I am worried now,
> ...




Quimmy's further up.  If you want info on Up the Hill fires, you have to ask Quimmy, brix, ajdown


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2010)

don't ask me.  I don't know nuffin', guvnor.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> don't ask me.  I don't know nuffin', guvnor.




Well go and take a walk


----------



## teuchter (May 1, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> did you miss me?



Who are you?


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Who are you?



Your worst nightmare. 

Evening.  You're back early doors.


----------



## joyy (May 1, 2010)

its not at the bombay inn, and no fire! something happened at the barbers/driving school....not sure what, i walked past just as police were arriving and it was definitely in there.


----------



## Winot (May 1, 2010)

Hells Angels funeral on its way up Brixton Hill. Hundreds of bikes.


----------



## gabi (May 1, 2010)

About 500 hells angels just came past my place on brix high st. fucking excellent. deafening. fuck knows where they were all going.


----------



## gabi (May 1, 2010)

Ah... ok


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2010)

funeral? 

Loads of the buggers.  5 minutes it took for them to pass me on Brixton Hill.  I know it took that long as I started filming after 30 seconds.


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2010)

How can you tell it's Hell's Angels and not some other bike group?   *ignorant*


----------



## gabi (May 1, 2010)

It was a very bemused looking KFC bus stop. Gonna be a hell of a wake. That would be a fucking party, with respect to whoever died of course.


----------



## gabi (May 1, 2010)

Their patches on their jackets... More coming thru now


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2010)

Ah.  I've not got my lenses in yet...   And the stragglers are just passing here now.


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2010)

Where's the funeral then?  I thought they must be headed to Brighton for their holidays.

e2a.  will it ever end?  I'm bored of it now.


----------



## gabi (May 1, 2010)

It's prolly the crematorium in norwood. More coming your way now.


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2010)

Not here yet.....


...... and here they are.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2010)

Wow... was that a hell's angel's funeral procession? Good few hundred bikes going up Brixton Hill at about 11. Never seen anything like it before. Quite heartening seeing that sort of dedication to one person passing 

(I completely forgot my camera was in my bag  )


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2010)

You on Brixton Hill now, biddles?   Or were you just visiting. 

MOAR of them, ffs.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2010)

Was just heading to the tube, so saw them on Brixton road, but they were heading up the hill.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> funeral?
> 
> Loads of the buggers.  5 minutes it took for them to pass me on Brixton Hill.  I know it took that long as I started filming after 30 seconds.



Post up your vid


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2010)

I can't.     I haven't seen the cable to connect to the laptop for yonks.  

It would be 4.5 mins of tedium anyway, and everyone would know exactly where I live.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2010)

Tedium? I quite enjoyed watching it. Might be on local news... there was a helicopter.


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2010)

If that cable ever turns up I'll have lots of catching up to do, although I took 3 photos on my holiday as it seems a bit pointless.  I'll just steal the BIL's off facebook. 


Not of the Hell's Angels, the holiday.


----------



## teuchter (May 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Wow... was that a hell's angel's funeral procession? Good few hundred bikes going up Brixton Hill at about 11. Never seen anything like it before. Quite heartening seeing that sort of dedication to one person passing
> 
> (I completely forgot my camera was in my bag  )



In 1999 or whenever it was that there was a partial eclipse in London, I was sat on Clapham Common (yes, on Clapham Common, I was new to London, OK ) waiting to see the eclipse, and just as it happened, a Hells Angels type funeral procession appeared, going along one side of the common.

Very eerie.


----------



## lang rabbie (May 1, 2010)

The biker funeral was at Streatham Vale Cemetery.   

http://www.met.police.uk/events/index.htm#may1


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Wow... was that a hell's angel's funeral procession? Good few hundred bikes going up Brixton Hill at about 11. Never seen anything like it before. Quite heartening seeing that sort of dedication to one person passing
> 
> (I completely forgot my camera was in my bag  )




Oh, I missed it.  

There was one years ago for a very well known Hells Angel and there were loads of bikes and those 3-wheeler ones as well  

Can't remember the guy's name but he was quite famous in Angel circles apparently


----------



## joyy (May 1, 2010)

zzande said:


> Police cordon on brixton hill at new park road ( from paulos cafe to bombay inn). anyone know whats happened??




Apparently it was a shooting outside the newsagents, just had a police leaflet through my door.... 
Don't know why it wouldn't be on the local news?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, I missed it.
> 
> There was one years ago for a very well known Hells Angel and there were loads of bikes and those 3-wheeler ones as well
> 
> Can't remember the guy's name but he was quite famous in Angel circles apparently


oooh, Gerry, he was in the Road Rats iirc. He had a really shonky old crane/diggery thing in the scrapyard on Minet Road that fell on him. I heard the crash and saw the dust cloud from my flat but didn't realise what had happened, because his tottery piles of scrap were always falling over. His funeral was the day of the partial eclipse.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> oooh, Gerry, he was in the Road Rats iirc. He had a really shonky old crane/diggery thing in the scrapyard on Minet Road that fell on him. I heard the crash and saw the dust cloud from my flat but didn't realise what had happened, because his tottery piles of scrap were always falling over. His funeral was the day of the partial eclipse.




Sounds about right.  I was going to say it was probably 10 years ago or more.

I remember most of the bikers didn't wear helmets.  You'd think they'd know better.  

Can't remember whether he was a rat or an Angel, but my b/f knew him or knew of him as he used to hang around with Angels and Rats


----------



## miss minnie (May 2, 2010)

joyy said:


> its not at the bombay inn, and no fire! something happened at the barbers/driving school....not sure what, i walked past just as police were arriving and it was definitely in there.


Shooting at a barber shop in New Park Road on Friday.... http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8656810.stm


----------



## joyy (May 2, 2010)

just on my doorstep


----------



## brix (May 2, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Shooting at a barber shop in New Park Road on Friday.... http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8656810.stm



If the police tape was outside Paulo'z Way (which someone said earlier) then I suspect it happened at the barbers on Brixton Hill and not the one on New Park Road.  I'd be very surprised if there had been a shooting at the one on New Park Road because it's more of an old man's place really (apols to any urbanites who get their hair cut there )


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 2, 2010)

brix said:


> If the police tape was outside Paulo'z Way (which someone said earlier) then I suspect it happened at the barbers on Brixton Hill and not the one on New Park Road.  I'd be very surprised if there had been a shooting at the one on New Park Road because it's more of an old man's place really (apols to any urbanites who get their hair cut there )




Was just going to say that.  The one in NPR isn't open that late.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 2, 2010)

joyy said:


> Apparently it was a shooting outside the newsagents, just had a police leaflet through my door....
> Don't know why it wouldn't be on the local news?




Then again, there's no newsagents on that part of the Hill


----------



## miss minnie (May 3, 2010)

The police seem to think it was New Park Road...



> The unnamed man was leaving the shop in New Park Road at about 2145 BST on Friday when two men opened fire on him, police have said.


----------



## slcr (May 3, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Then again, there's no newsagents on that part of the Hill



There is, to the immediate left of Paulo'z Way, and to the right of the barbers/driving school/vet.


----------



## joyy (May 3, 2010)

it happened at the barbers/driving school, the newsagents is the one next to pauloz


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2010)

slcr said:


> There is, to the immediate left of Paulo'z Way, and to the right of the barbers/driving school/vet.




Yeah, but they're not really proper newsagents are they, although one does sell a couple of papers


----------



## editor (May 4, 2010)

Oh dear. Heard a load of shouting outside, and looked out to see three guys (presumably knifed up to the max) shouting at a guy wielding a fucking mahoosive blade.

They all scuttled off and three minutes later a paramedic van screeched to a halt outside the block.


----------



## pboi (May 4, 2010)




----------



## editor (May 4, 2010)

pboi said:


>


It was about the same size as that. Literally. 

I figure the other guys had even bigger knives because they were calling him a "pussy."


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2010)

editor said:


> It was about the same size as that. Literally.
> 
> I figure the other guys had even bigger knives because they were calling him a "pussy."





They probably had mahoosive machetes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2010)

slcr said:


> There is, to the immediate left of Paulo'z Way, and to the right of the barbers/driving school/vet.




Really?  Do those shops sell the full range of daily newspapers?


----------



## slcr (May 6, 2010)

Okay okay, point taken!  It does not sell the full range of daily papers and therefore is not a newsagents.  But it is obviously the shop referred to, re. the latest incident.  Corner-shop.  Except it's not on a corner either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2010)

slcr said:


> Okay okay, point taken!  It does not sell the full range of daily papers and therefore is not a newsagents.  But it is obviously the shop referred to, re. the latest incident.  Corner-shop.  Except it's not on a corner either.


----------



## snackhead (May 7, 2010)

Honest Foods closed for decorating today.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 8, 2010)

Some nasty incident on Atlantic Rd last night,  all taped off with the forensics team about.  It was that brown 'Tangier' bar opposite the lounge.


----------



## Ms T (May 8, 2010)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Some nasty incident on Atlantic Rd last night,  all taped off with the forensics team about.  It was that brown 'Tangier' bar opposite the lounge.



I saw that.  I don't think it's Tangier any more.  It seems to have been sold/leased to someone else.  The food appears to be homestyle Caribbean and there's always a group of women in there.


----------



## quimcunx (May 8, 2010)

I had a nomilicious cake with raspberries in at Brazzas tonight. 

I will be going back for more.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 9, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> *I had a nomilicious cake with raspberries in at Brazzas tonight.
> *
> I will be going back for more.



I don't what any of that is,
But i'm up for it !


----------



## quimcunx (May 9, 2010)

Brazzas is a cafe/restaurant in Brixton.  Nomilicious is delicious.  Cake is cake.  The raspberries played themselves.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 9, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Brazzas is a cafe/restaurant in Brixton.  Nomilicious is delicious.  Cake is cake.  The raspberries played themselves.



Does not sound so,
Exciting now.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 9, 2010)

Lol


----------



## nagapie (May 9, 2010)

I've had some lovely cake at Brazzas but their selection is a bit heavy on the cheesecakes. I don't like cheesecake.


----------



## quimcunx (May 9, 2010)

They only had one yesterday. 

They had a pineapple cake, a marble cake - chocolate with coconut and cream cheese, the rasperry one, profiteroles with strawberries and cream, another chocolatey looking one, ooh, and more.


----------



## miss minnie (May 9, 2010)

Ate in at Cornercopia on Thursday night to experience the Granville Arcade at night.  A small crowd watched some live music, kids danced and took the mic.  

The food was gorgeous and £40 for 5 people can't be bad.  Brought our own wine.  Shared 2 mezze for starters (which was more than enough), main course each and a plate with one of each of the 4 cakes for dessert.  Proper cakes with proper flavours, none of yer cupcake nonsense!  

It was weird being in an arcade at night, felt like being locked in a museum or something.

There was quite a crowd at another brand new eatery down there too, more of a fast food place with stand up tables and a few benches, looked like burritos or something.  Must be good, was packed when we arrived and still packed when we left.  Will try check it out during the week.


----------



## passivejoe (May 11, 2010)

What happened to Brixtonian Havana Club?


----------



## teuchter (May 11, 2010)

passivejoe said:


> What happened to Brixtonian Havana Club?



It closed about a century ago.

At least 5 years or so, anyway. It's a shame because it was alright.


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2010)




----------



## quimcunx (May 12, 2010)

I wondered what that was.


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I wondered what that was.



Not queuing yourself then?


----------



## ajdown (May 12, 2010)

They do seem rather keane if he's not on till tonight.


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2010)

They don't even appear to have the excuse of being teenagers.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2010)

had a nice day walking around brixton. got fleeced amiably at brixton cycles (only joking - i need to look after my bike), bumped into eme, then ms t & han, then had a delicious lunch with some mums at the italian cafe in brixton village - maccharoni with scamorza and red cabbage. going back later to get some fresh pasta and make it myself.


----------



## teuchter (May 14, 2010)

"Some mums"?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2010)

there were three of them


----------



## snowy_again (May 14, 2010)

Traffic chaos! Some sort of incident outside Stockwell Tube, and something on Brixton Road.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 14, 2010)

I went into Halfords today and asked if they sell fire extinguishers.

I was told no.
























I found some and showed him.  He is now aware that they sell fire extinguishers.


----------



## trabuquera (May 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I went into Halfords today and asked if they sell fire extinguishers.
> 
> I was told no.
> 
> I found some and showed him.  He is now aware that they sell fire extinguishers.



Reaching Currys-like standards of service there. Is there something in the water in that business park's premises? Like radon or summink?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 14, 2010)

trabuquera said:


> Reaching Currys-like standards of service there. Is there something in the water in that business park's premises? Like radon or summink?




I went into Curry's as well and was looking at laptops.  My jaw almost hit the floor when someone asked if they could help me


----------



## gaijingirl (May 15, 2010)

Currys has massively improved since they refurbed it... they`re positively friendly and helpful now.. it`s most disconcerting!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 15, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Currys has massively improved since they refurbed it... they`re positively friendly and helpful now.. it`s most disconcerting!






Mind you, I lingered around the LCDs for ages and nobody approached me, but then they probably figured I was just looking


----------



## brix (May 16, 2010)

Lightning!


----------



## ajdown (May 16, 2010)

Just drove through Streatham and saw that too.  Am home now though, unloading car between showers.


----------



## matt m (May 17, 2010)

Hey, I was equally amazed the other day. We ordered two pizzas in the Ritzy Cafe. They arrived within 10 minutes.


I almost fainted with amazement. That's about 30 minutes less than you would normally have to wait.

Mind you, they were totally rubbish pizzas.


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2010)

I went to the Ritzy at the weekend and they put the wrong film on. We suspected something wasn't quite right when the trailers started with an instruction to put our 3d glasses on.


----------



## quimcunx (May 17, 2010)

Was there uproar until their mistake was rectified?


Or were the other viewers happy that they had put on the right film, with only you spotting their mistake?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 17, 2010)

matt m said:


> Hey, I was equally amazed the other day. We ordered two pizzas in the Ritzy Cafe. They arrived within 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> I almost fainted with amazement. That's about 30 minutes less than you would normally have to wait.
> ...



I bet somebody else had ordered them and abandoned them because they had to wait for hours. You got lucky.


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Was there uproar until their mistake was rectified?
> 
> 
> Or were the other viewers happy that they had put on the right film, with only you spotting their mistake?



There was mild uproar and I was not the only one lacking in 3d glasses.

The other thing was that I'd booked seats near the front instead of near the back as intended. Due to the seating plan on the website being upside down.


----------



## quimcunx (May 17, 2010)

Hm.  It looked the right way round when I booked the other week. 


Probably best that you sit up front, where people can keep an eye on you.


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Hm.  It looked the right way round when I booked the other week.


That's only because you were looking at it the wrong way round.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2010)

the ritzy needs to sort out its technical issues. went to see four lions but had to leave cos its digital projection kept sticking/shuddering to a halt. at first i thought it was deliberate bluejamesque editing wooziness but it was just shit technology. i don't know exactly what was wrong but it ruined the film enough for to walk out and ask for my money back. shocked that so many people carried on watching. i want to go back next week but will be complaining and asking for assurance that it won't happen again. i've never complained about this sort of thing before but it's made me reluctant to potentially experience such shoddiness again.


----------



## miss minnie (May 18, 2010)

Saw Samson and Delilah there a few weeks ago... without sound for the first 10 mins.  Luckily a passing staff member noticed and after some kerfuffle they restarted, with sound this time.  (Screen 5)

edit:  they have a facebook page, you can comment you their wall.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2010)

10 minutes? and people just sat there?


----------



## miss minnie (May 18, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> 10 minutes? and people just sat there?


There is always that 'is it supposed to be like this' time... especially given that the film was supposed to feature 'aboriginal non-verbal communication' but there was lots of squirming, looking around at the projector, whispering etc..  Luckily the door opened and staff could be seen pfaffing around before long.  Seemed to take them ages to sort it out though.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> edit:  they have a facebook page, you can comment you their wall.



will complain privately. think it's a bit off to have a moan on a facebook page.


----------



## teuchter (May 18, 2010)

I think part of the problem at the Ritzy is that sometimes they only have one projectionist who has to run around between all the screens putting stuff on - so they aren't actually there to notice that anything's wrong.

While we're at it can I just complain once again about the awful seats in Screen 1 which are angled so as to tip you onto the floor.


----------



## OpalFruit (May 19, 2010)

Once when I was at the Ritzy the projectionist forgot to put the film on.


----------



## miss minnie (May 19, 2010)

Classic accident at Clapham Picturehouse for Ed Wood... flick had just started when a nifty special effect like 'burning a hole in the film' appeared.  Except that the film was burning for real. 

Pre-digital days, nothing they could do, the film was ruined and we all got a free ticket.


----------



## matt m (May 20, 2010)

Bit of drama on my lovely street (Bellefields Rd) last Saturday afternoon.

Woman walked up to the fairly swanky car parked outside the drug dealers opposite, and smashed in the four windows before trying to dent the bonnet. Took her quite a while actually. Meanwhile, her daughter, rather anxiously waiting in their own car, was trying to get her to stop. She cut her hand while doing so.

The drug dealer didn't seem to be all that concerned. Not sure he owns a car - he makes his calls on bicycle.


----------



## Janh (May 20, 2010)

^
Sounds like the beginning of an episode of The Wire.


----------



## teuchter (May 20, 2010)

What did she use to smash the windows?


----------



## quimcunx (May 20, 2010)

teuchter said:


> The other thing was that I'd booked seats near the front instead of near the back as intended. Due to the seating plan on the website being upside down.




Everything looks to be in order.  The seats facing the screen, as they should be.


----------



## matt m (May 20, 2010)

teuchter said:


> What did she use to smash the windows?



Some stick or other. Bit of pipe or something. Found on the street, I think.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Cycled up Effra Road last night... lovely new smooth road round by St. Matthews 

... but near the junctions of Kellet Road and Mervan Road there were double orange lines. I've seen double red and double yellow, but what are double orange lines?


----------



## matt m (May 21, 2010)

Only Northern Irish Protestants are allowed to park on them.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

I bet they will have changed colour by tonight, then no-one will believe me!


----------



## trabuquera (May 21, 2010)

new Lambeth Lib/Lab coalition coded message?

or maybe more like new shades of Lambeth ambiguity in law enforcement. "we'll apply double-yellow rules only if we like the look of you, but full-on red-route penalties if our staff just feel like giving you stick?"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2010)

Janet Jackson is going to be in Brixton tonight.

Who will be dashing down to see her?

I won't


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

trabuquera said:


> new Lambeth Lib/Lab coalition coded message?
> 
> or maybe more like new shades of Lambeth ambiguity in law enforcement. "we'll apply double-yellow rules only if we like the look of you, but full-on red-route penalties if our staff just feel like giving you stick?"




If they're not there this afternoon I'm getting my eyes tested!


----------



## twistedAM (May 21, 2010)

matt m said:


> Only Northern Irish Protestants are allowed to park on them.



Sweet. But we have to share with the Dutch.

Or maybe they're there for Blackpool fans visiting London this weekend.


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2010)

putting up barriers outside ritzy now. not for chris rock then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> putting up barriers outside ritzy now. not for chris rock then?




Maybe he's attending with Janet Jackson


----------



## ajdown (May 21, 2010)

Hopefully the Janet Jackson hype won't have built up to get in the way of my getting home tonight.

Chris Rock is Monday, so people would be really early for that...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Hopefully the Janet Jackson hype won't have built up to get in the way of my getting home tonight.
> 
> Chris Rock is Monday, so people would be really early for that...




you could always walk.  It's lovely weather out there, although a bit too hot.   Still, saw some schoolkids wearing hoodies with their hoods up, on top of school blazers.  Obviously not hot enough for some people.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 21, 2010)

"Christine's Meat Gallery" has just opened in the old Coach & Horses (latterly Living Bleargh). It just sounds dodgy on every level.....


----------



## Planty (May 21, 2010)

So, according to tonight's The Standard, the street bike scheme is due to start in a couple of months.  Sounds good to me   Anyone heard whether there's a dock planned for Brixton?  Maybe they're all more central...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 21, 2010)

I've seen some being made in Pimlico.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

Planty said:


> So, according to tonight's The Standard, the street bike scheme is due to start in a couple of months.  Sounds good to me   Anyone heard whether there's a dock planned for Brixton?  Maybe they're all more central...



I think it's mostly just Z1 to start with.


----------



## netbob (May 21, 2010)

Planty said:


> So, according to tonight's The Standard, the street bike scheme is due to start in a couple of months.  Sounds good to me   Anyone heard whether there's a dock planned for Brixton?  Maybe they're all more central...



It only goes as far as Oval: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/cycling/12445.aspx


----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2010)

Apparently Brixton Village/Granville arcade is having a "Studio 54" night next Thursday.  There'll be a clothes swap as well. 

I was down there last night and a young bloke who literally looked like he'd taken a wrong turn in Putney and ended up in Brixton by mistake asked me where to get a corkscrew to open a bottle of wine.  Honestly, he was terribly well spoken and wearing a pink shirt and chinos and loafers, with a sweater artfully knotted round his shoulders.


----------



## Planty (May 21, 2010)

memespring said:


> It only goes as far as Oval: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/cycling/12445.aspx



Thanks for that!  Hope it extends to Brixton in the second wave.

I'm assuming the boundary zones (on the map) just refer to where there are docking stations.  Unless something terrible happens automatically if you breach the line.   Or maybe some sort of cattle grid type thing like with supermarket trollies.


----------



## gabi (May 21, 2010)

janet jackson would seem to have made her arrival. mentalness down there. 

i wonder what her highness will make of the ritzy?  pretty stiff bar prices. and cinema 1 has shitty seats. what they gonna do with her?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2010)

gabi said:


> janet jackson would seem to have made her arrival. mentalness down there.
> 
> i wonder what her highness will make of the ritzy?  pretty stiff bar prices. and cinema 1 has shitty seats. what they gonna do with her?





Stick her in screen 1 and see if she lands on her nose?


----------



## gabi (May 21, 2010)

i do like the juxtaposition from where im sittin.. a few dealers, some sunburnt lads messin around tryin to drunkenly figure out the cash machine, a few bored workers waitin for their bus... and behind a white screen a red carpet and janet jackson and is it jill scott? in fine gowns posin their asses off for the camera... brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2010)

gabi said:


> i do like the juxtaposition from where im sittin.. a few dealers, some sunburnt lads messin around tryin to drunkenly figure out the cash machine, a few bored workers waitin for their bus... and behind a white screen a red carpet and janet jackson and is it jill scott? in fine gowns posin their asses off for the camera... brixton.




what next, Starbucks?


----------



## gabi (May 21, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Stick her in screen 1 and see if she lands on her nose?



sorry ms jackson.. 

sorry. everyone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2010)

gabi said:


> sorry ms jackson..
> 
> sorry. everyone.




What if she did though?  She'd probably sue The Ritzy, they'd go bust, and Brixton would be heartbroken


----------



## miss minnie (May 21, 2010)

I hope they get the sound to start at the same time as the picture for her.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 21, 2010)

I hope she gets a sore back from the seats in screen one (as i did) and sues them (as i didn't).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2010)

gabi said:


> janet jackson would seem to have made her arrival. mentalness down there.
> 
> i wonder what her highness will make of the ritzy?  pretty stiff bar prices. and cinema 1 has shitty seats. what they gonna do with her?





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Stick her in screen 1 and see if she lands on her nose?





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What if she did though?  She'd probably* sue The Ritzy*, they'd go bust, and Brixton would be heartbroken





ShiftyBagLady said:


> I hope she gets a sore back from the seats in screen one (as i did) and sues them (as i didn't).


----------



## ajdown (May 22, 2010)

2 steel drummers outside Iceland, and lots of people enjoying Windrush Square as I came through on the bus about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 22, 2010)

ajdown said:


> 2 steel drummers outside Iceland, and lots of people enjoying Windrush Square as I came through on the bus about 15 minutes ago.




Great.  I love those guys.  They should be a permanent fixture in Brixton.


----------



## ajdown (May 22, 2010)

Especially in this weather, it makes you feel positively tropical.

I still hate the hot weather, of course - but it'll all be over in a few months I'm sure.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2010)

Today is very much a Brockwell Park day I feel. Picnic things mostly sorted and happy sunny happy Sunday.


----------



## ajdown (May 23, 2010)

Shopping today - clothes, supermarket, Brixton Farmers Market, and perhaps a trip to Argos to buy a hedge trimmer if there's any money left.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Shopping today - clothes, supermarket, Brixton Farmers Market, and perhaps a trip to Argos to buy a hedge trimmer if there's any money left.



Can I have a lend of the trimmer when you are done with it?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2010)

Planty said:


> So, according to tonight's The Standard, the street bike scheme is due to start in a couple of months.  Sounds good to me   Anyone heard whether there's a dock planned for Brixton?  Maybe they're all more central...



These are the Boroughs where the scheme is going to happen.




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> The cycle hire scheme will be available in Camden, Hackney, Lambeth, Islington, Kensington and Chelsea, Southwark, Tower Hamlets, Westminster, City of London and the Royal Parks.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8698624.stm


----------



## ajdown (May 23, 2010)

I just found this song about Brixton, although I expect most of you probably know about it


----------



## se5 (May 23, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> These are the Boroughs where the scheme is going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8698624.stm



The ones in Lambeth are around Waterloo/Southbank/Vauxhall and Kennington - near the major transport interchanges generally. They are starting it in central London with the aim I think of establishing other locations later on.

There is more info on the lambeth website http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/...gCycling/LondonCycleHireSchemeCycleLondon.htm


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2010)

Cute bird in Brockwell Park today. Photo to follow


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2010)

Wicked


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2010)

Depending on who you believe, that's either a descendent of birds escaping from film studios during the filming of 'The African Queen' or one of the James Bond films, or released by Jimi Hendrix and his girlfriend.

http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/r/ringneckedparakeet/index.aspx


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wicked




They normally fly over Brixton Hill every day in the summer.

Don't know whether they do in the winter as I don't tend to be outside to see them


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2010)

They still fly back and forth at dawn and dusk from roost to daytime pleasure grounds and back again during the winter. Stark cries and long tails silhouetted against the sky.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wicked



That looks different and a lot bigger than the usual parakeets I've seen round here.  Sure it's not an escaped pet ?


----------



## brix (May 23, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> That looks different and a lot bigger than the usual parakeets I've seen round here.  Sure it's not an escaped pet ?



I thought that.  It's a parrot isn't it?  It's even sitting on a bird cage from what I can see.


----------



## billythefish (May 23, 2010)

brix said:


> I thought that.  It's a parrot isn't it?  It's even sitting on a bird cage from what I can see.



Here's a Parakeet I snapped a few weeks ago... definitely smaller and a bright red beak...







How long 'til we get some puma sightings?


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2010)

I've never once seen them in Brixton.  I saw my first one in Mordern Hall Park last year and last time in Kew Gardens.  

I have spent practically the whole weekend in Windrush Square.  I declare it a success.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I've never once seen them in Brixton.  I saw my first one in Mordern Hall Park last year and last time in Kew Gardens.
> 
> I have spent practically the whole weekend in Windrush Square.  I declare it a success.





It's lucky you're a smoker I suppose, then you can't blame traffic pollution for a dodgy chest


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2010)

The water feature hasn't been working for the last few days.  Anyone know why?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> The water feature hasn't been working for the last few days.  Anyone know why?




Lambeth haven't paid their water rates? 

It's so pathetic, it's a waste of time having it?


----------



## miss minnie (May 23, 2010)

I rather like it... when its working.


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2010)

I like it too.   a couple of weeks ago I saw a small child get caught out when it came back on suddenly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I like it too.   a couple of weeks ago I saw a small child get caught out when it came back on suddenly.




That's why we should have dancing fountains, so we can watch little kiddies getting caught unawares.  Great fun


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

The park parrot did have a cage and owner when I took the pic


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

I still don't understand...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2010)

where are those and why are they orange?


----------



## Kanda (May 24, 2010)

No provision for Orange lines in the Highway Code.. http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_070306


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Nick Clegg is to blame


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> where are those and why are they orange?


I don't know why they're orange  but they are here: 



BiddlyBee said:


> Cycled up Effra Road last night... lovely new smooth road round by St. Matthews
> 
> ... but near the junctions of Kellet Road and Mervan Road there were double orange lines. I've seen double red and double yellow, but what are double orange lines?





Kanda said:


> No provision for Orange lines in the Highway Code.. http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_070306


Mixed the wrong paint?


----------



## Kanda (May 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Mixed the wrong paint?



I reckon so


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't know why they're orange  but they are here:
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed the wrong paint?




Cutbacks.  Mixing it with leftover white and yellow paint


----------



## Janh (May 25, 2010)

*Cop 'copter*

Circling overhead now, noisy beast.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 25, 2010)

Janh said:


> Circling overhead now, noisy beast.


Ahem...it's a yearly summer ritual...
www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=256077


----------



## Janh (May 25, 2010)

gone now, they heard us grumble


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, I only logged back on because of it...it's the Brixton version of hearing the first cuckoo of spring...more like, summer in the city....oh bugger, it's helicopter season again.


----------



## Janh (May 25, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yeah, I only logged back on because of it...it's the Brixton version of hearing the first cuckoo of spring...more like, summer in the city....oh bugger, it's helicopter season again.



This racket is balanced by sublime squeals of swallows


----------



## ericjarvis (May 26, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yeah, I only logged back on because of it...it's the Brixton version of hearing the first cuckoo of spring...more like, summer in the city....oh bugger, it's helicopter season again.



I prefer the helicopter noise to the stupid gits endlessly revving up their mopeds in the vain hope that eventually it will stop sounding like they are strangling a lawnmower and the gurls will start to be impressed.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 26, 2010)

Janh said:


> This racket is balanced by sublime squeals of swallows


Swifts.


----------



## Janh (May 26, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Swifts.



them too


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2010)

A&C Continental have won Best Neighbourhood Deli in the Smooth FM Love London Awards.  Check out their big banner.    Had a chat with the owner and he is very chuffed, especially as they didn't do much to "get out" their vote.  The area did well generally - the Ritzy won best local cinema, and the Florence and Sesami in HH were both in the top three in their category. 

He also told me that Vicky the sparkly picture lady is doing well - has her own flat now in Sheltered Accommodation in Croydon.  She has branched out into kites, which you can see in the shop.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

what/where is sesami? is that the place next to the hardware shop?


----------



## editor (May 27, 2010)

Ms T said:


> A&C Continental have won Best Neighbourhood Deli in the Smooth FM Love London Awards.


Excellent! I just this minute bought a loaf of bread and some black olives from them.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 27, 2010)

That's fantastic news. A&C have a great range and are always helpful when I don't quite know what I need for a recipe.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> what/where is sesami? is that the place next to the hardware shop?



Yes it is. They have quite a good range of stuff, although service can be a bit chaotic.


----------



## miss minnie (May 27, 2010)

Ms T said:


> A&C Continental have won Best Neighbourhood Deli in the Smooth FM Love London Awards.


Woohoooo! I voted for them!  /alsochuffed


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

shakespearegirl said:


> Yes it is. They have quite a good range of stuff, although service can be a bit chaotic.


Hmmm, I'm not sure about them tbh, all seems a bit over-priced and things you could get elsewhere.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure about them tbh, all seems a bit over-priced and things you could get elsewhere.



I thought they had some quite nice stuff, but wasn't really looking at prices too closely. I'd rather pay over the odds and shop there than the awful Sainsburys in HH


----------



## Janh (May 27, 2010)

I like A&C too they're a lovely deli and a well-earned award, but I find them pricey. I prefer the Portuguese butcher a few shops down. Damned if I know what to do with the pig snouts they sell though.


----------



## matt m (May 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure about them tbh, all seems a bit over-priced and things you could get elsewhere.



Cheaper than Sainsburys for what I buy (veg, salad, herbs etc).

Probably not cheaper than the market, but it's closer to me and more convenient.

Actually I'm constantly surprised by what A&C has that you _can't_ get elsewhere - dunno how they manage to fit it under that roof. Cuttlefish ink? Check. Samphire? Check. etc etc


----------



## Spark (May 30, 2010)

I think it depends what you're buying from them.  Some stuff is probably more expensive but for deli type things like serrano ham they're very good value and it's very good.  They also have a lot I haven't seen elsewhere nearby, eg. tubes of harissa which is very good and cheap (and a lot better value than the overpriced jars which can be bought in supermarkets).


----------



## Biddlybee (May 30, 2010)

matt m said:


> Cheaper than Sainsburys for what I buy (veg, salad, herbs etc).
> 
> Probably not cheaper than the market, but it's closer to me and more convenient.
> 
> Actually I'm constantly surprised by what A&C has that you _can't_ get elsewhere - dunno how they manage to fit it under that roof. Cuttlefish ink? Check. Samphire? Check. etc etc



Sorry matt, my remark was about the deli/cafe in Herne Hill. I like A&C


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Was a lot of police and indecent vehicle on Tulse Hill this morning. 
Road was taped off and half closed coming from Effra Road.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Was a lot of police and indecent vehicle on Tulse Hill this morning.
> Road was taped off and half closed coming from Effra Road.




Indecent vehicle?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Indecent vehicle?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm trying but I can't even begin to work out what you actually meant to say...  

what did you mean to say. 

It's hurting my head.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I'm trying but I can't even begin to work out what you actually meant to say...
> 
> what did you mean to say.
> 
> It's hurting my head.




Indecent vehicle


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Indecent vehicle



Haven't you got anything better to do, minnie?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Haven't you got anything better to do, minnie?




No

Next?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Next?



What did badgers mean to say?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2010)

Incident?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you biddles.  

I'm obviously not at my cerebral best today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> What did badgers mean to say?



No idea




BiddlyBee said:


> Incident?



aahh


----------



## teuchter (Jun 1, 2010)

The question is, what was he thinking about whilst writing that post that caused him to type "indecent"?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 1, 2010)

When working in insurance I once added a specified item as an incest burner.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

teuchter said:


> The question is, what was he thinking about whilst writing that post that caused him to type "indecent"?



DCs Mum pretty much


----------



## ajdown (Jun 1, 2010)

Just found out that the daughter of one of my neighbours was mugged outside her house at 3am this morning, she's ok but quite shaken, and had her phone stolen.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that AJ 

In other news am pleased to see the BHF charity furniture opening up over the road from Tesco. I really like nosing round these


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 2, 2010)

I got excited by that coming home down Acre Lane after a Lidl shop. I hope it won't be a second-hand bookshop though. It would stop the British Heart Foundation one in Streatham being the best charity bookshop ever, and might impinge on Bookmongers.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sorry to hear that AJ
> 
> In other news am pleased to see the BHF charity *furniture* opening up over the road from Tesco. I really like nosing round these


D'oh!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I got excited by that coming home down Acre Lane after a Lidl shop. I hope it won't be a second-hand bookshop though. It would stop the British Heart Foundation one in Streatham being the best charity bookshop ever, and might impinge on Bookmongers.



Nah, it is purely furniture I am sure. They have one in Wandsworth near my office and one on Old Kent Road. In fact I so nearly picked up an amazing roll top bureau for £50 from the OKR shop but was very heavy and we were about to move


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In other news am pleased to see the BHF charity furniture opening up over the road from Tesco. I really like nosing round these


oooh.. I'm after a table, will keep an eye out.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 4, 2010)

Coming down the hill this morning early on a bus, I noticed the distinct shape of a nuclear flask train heading over the high level railway bridge - possibly on its way to Dungeness?  Is this a regular occurance?

Edit: I asked on an anorak forum I belong to and apparently it's 6O62 Crewe-Dungeness.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 4, 2010)

Was about to have a moan on the helicopter thread but it turns out it's the air ambulance, landed on the grass outside an estate on Brixton Hill. Nothing much seems to be happening though, maybe they're just visiting a friend.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2010)

nagapie said:


> Was about to have a moan on the helicopter thread but it turns out it's the air ambulance, landed on the grass outside an estate on Brixton Hill. Nothing much seems to be happening though, maybe they're just visiting a friend.




What part of Rush Common, top end or bottom end?

I might be temporarily deaf as I didn't hear it


----------



## nagapie (Jun 4, 2010)

Prison level.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2010)

nagapie said:


> Prison level.






Can't see anything (unless it's landed in the churchyard which I can't see into)

or the bit of Rush Common after Tudor Close


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Coming down the hill this morning early on a bus, I noticed the distinct shape of a nuclear flask train heading over the high level railway bridge - possibly on its way to Dungeness?  Is this a regular occurance?
> 
> Edit: I asked on an anorak forum I belong to and apparently it's 6O62 Crewe-Dungeness.



Yes, they quite regularly run along the bit of line between Brixton and Wandsworth Road.

I can't remember which, but on one of the stations along that route, I've seen stickers saying "no nuclear trains past our houses" or somesuch other words to that effect.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 4, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't see anything (unless it's landed in the churchyard which I can't see into)
> 
> or the bit of Rush Common after Tudor Close



It's the bit after Tudor Close. They're still there and the 2 medics just seem to be standing around.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 4, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Yes, they quite regularly run along the bit of line between Brixton and Wandsworth Road.
> 
> I can't remember which, but on one of the stations along that route, I've seen stickers saying "no nuclear trains past our houses" or somesuch other words to that effect.



I'd just not seen them before through here, that's all.  I wonder what alternatives those with the stickers would like us to do with the nuclear rods to and from the power stations?  Rail is by far the safest form of transport, and iirc the only accident involving a nuclear flask was the one staged to prove that the wagons were safe.

I have an old copy of the British Rail freight rulebook that contains all sorts of interesting information about the procedures to follow in the event of a nuclear train accident.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I'd just not seen them before through here, that's all.  I wonder what alternatives those with the stickers would like us to do with the nuclear rods to and from the power stations?  Rail is by far the safest form of transport, and iirc the only accident involving a nuclear flask was the one staged to prove that the wagons were safe.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 4, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I'd just not seen them before through here, that's all.  I wonder what alternatives those with the stickers would like us to do with the nuclear rods to and from the power stations?  Rail is by far the safest form of transport, and iirc the only accident involving a nuclear flask was the one staged to prove that the wagons were safe.



Which didn't prove they were safe. It proved that in the unlikely event of a head on collision with another train the flasks would survive provided the carriage stayed on the rails. It did nothing to deal with the more serious concerns about whether leaks would occur after a derailment.

It was a PR exercise that relied on ignorance. It doesn't matter how hard a horizontal blow you deliver to a carriage containing nuclear waste containers, it doesn't relate at all to what happens if the container itself experiences a heavy impact at its weakest point, something that is more than likely should such a carriage derail.

Not that I see it as something to panic about. It's just that the "safety demonstration" itself was a complete load of bollocks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2010)

nagapie said:


> It's the bit after Tudor Close. They're still there and the 2 medics just seem to be standing around.




We passed and decided to sit down and take some photos of the helicopter.  Great fun when it took off, especially in this weather, like some gigantic fan.

Maybe they were just practising landing on small areas as there weren't any police or ambulances around


----------



## Madjock (Jun 6, 2010)

First time on this forum, just thought I would say hi, living in Loughborough Road so should have a few things to post soon.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 6, 2010)

That rain that's raining on you, it's all down to Minnie the Minx 
Welcome


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2010)

Madjock said:


> First time on this forum, just thought I would say hi, living in Loughborough Road so should have a few things to post soon.





ShiftyBagLady said:


> That rain that's raining on you, it's all down to Minnie the Minx
> Welcome




People down that end of Brixton were saying they were hot so I had a word with Elbows

Welcome


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 6, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> That rain that's raining on you, it's all down to Minnie the Minx
> Welcome



It rained on me too. 


MINNIE!!!!!!


----------



## ajdown (Jun 6, 2010)

I rather enjoyed the sudden downpour just before midnight.

Meant all those antisocial late-night partiers around my way had to stop making noise so I could actually sleep.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

What's morley's kitchenware department like?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 7, 2010)

Quite good, I reckon.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

cheers, I'll stop on the way home then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Quite good, I reckon.




good but overpriced I think


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2010)

It's good, I don't think it's overpriced really.. not compared to other Dept stores.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> good but overpriced I think



Is it?  I got my Prestige pans and Sabatier knives at half the price I would have paid in Debenhams.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 7, 2010)

It depends on the offers they have on at the time. Their stuff priced at retail is quite pricey, but they always have loads of deals on most items.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 7, 2010)

Not kitchenware, but I bought a new duvet cover in the christmas sales at House of Fraser in Oxford St.  The same item was £20 more at Morleys.

I had always assumed that Morleys was cheaper but I make sure to check online now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

I only want a cake tin, but not sure where else to look that would be on my way home (no I don't have enough cake tins!)


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 7, 2010)

Pound shop, 99p shop, cheapy shops in the market e.g. the big one in Popes Road, the one behind Argos etc.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

Didn't think of pound shop... will check there then on popes road. This is why I miss woolies.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2010)

http://www.dentonscatering.com/ Clapham North. Order a catalogue.. I love my Dentons catalogue


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2010)

The one behind argos seems to have an enourmous range when I went past the other day. That's where I'd head for kitchen things in Brixton.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

Kanda said:


> http://www.dentonscatering.com/ Clapham North. Order a catalogue.. I love my Dentons catalogue


I wouldn't get anything done... I'd just sit lusting after kitchen things 



Crispy said:


> The one behind argos seems to have an enourmous range when I went past the other day. That's where I'd head for kitchen things in Brixton.


behind or on the same road?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2010)

on atlantic road, opposite the rail station


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

ah, cheers, cycle past there everyday


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Is it?  I got my Prestige pans and Sabatier knives at half the price I would have paid in Debenhams.





Nanker Phelge said:


> It depends on the offers they have on at the time. Their stuff priced at retail is quite pricey, but they always have loads of deals on most items.




What Nanker says, and even then, you could still probably find it cheaper online even with delivery


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Pound shop, 99p shop, cheapy shops in the market e.g. the big one in Popes Road, the one behind Argos etc.





Crispy said:


> The one behind argos seems to have an enourmous range when I went past the other day. That's where I'd head for kitchen things in Brixton.


Cheers, got what I needed for £1 

I also ordered the catalogue to look at


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2010)

does anyone know when the best time to go to ferndale post office is?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 11, 2010)

Presumably when it's open...?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2010)

when is best for queues? i have a headache and want to spend as little time in there as possible


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 11, 2010)

I always found that just after lunch (>2pmish) on a weekday meant that the queue was better than other times.  Dunno about friday afternoons though.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 11, 2010)

Fridays it's busy all afternoon, even Saturday mornings are quite busy too.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 11, 2010)

Paulo'z way was shut when I went past about 10.30pm last night.  Is that normal?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> I always found that just after lunch (>2pmish) on a weekday meant that the queue was better than other times.  Dunno about friday afternoons though.





RaverDrew said:


> Fridays it's busy all afternoon, even Saturday mornings are quite busy too.



ta, will try after two. i have to go today as my cat needs food.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> ta, will try after two. i have to go today as my cat needs food.



Does your cat recieve benefits?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2010)

no, but being a hipster, she gets her food mail order


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 13, 2010)

Does anyone know whether Hootananny was showing the Engerland v USA football or the Scotland v Argentina rugby?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 13, 2010)

Hoot-*a*-nanny


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 13, 2010)

I find it very hard to resist putting an 'e' on the end of ''oot'' generally.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 13, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> does anyone know when the best time to go to ferndale post office is?



1977


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 13, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> 1977


Keep in mind that post offices closed for lunch in those days.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2010)

"Oregano - Wood fired pizzas" setting up shop in the parade at the bottom of Tulse Hill - opp Carpet Right.  Hope it's good pizza rather than a fried chicken shop in disguise - would be useful!


----------



## brix (Jun 14, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> "Oregano - Wood fired pizzas" setting up shop in the parade at the bottom of Tulse Hill - opp Carpet Right.  Hope it's good pizza rather than a fried chicken shop in disguise - would be useful!



Are they something to do with Brazas?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2010)

brix said:


> Are they something to do with Brazas?



nope - i think they're the former sandwich shop people - there was a sign up in the sandwich shop saying "closed for refurbishment" the last few days.  Brazas have taken over the shop next to theirs (currently Sonnys) and will be doing something with that - possibly a bakery.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2010)

That parade is due a refurb. Some good new businesses opening up.

I hope haircut sir stays (although I've never had my haircut there!).

It's a good spot.

Brazas has helped others to see some potential there, methinks.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That parade is due a refurb. Some good new businesses opening up.
> 
> I hope haircut sir stays (although I've never had my haircut there!).
> 
> ...



Gaijinboy has had a few haircuts there but now goes down to the one by the Academy.  I think the guy in Haircut Sir has some strong political feelings that gb found a bit objectionable - at least whilst the guy is wielding his scissors you don't want to get into that kind of argument... 

It does seem to be getting better that parade - hurrah!  Shame that the post office is no longer there but that's hoping for too much.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 14, 2010)

how many years before the parade registers 10 on the smug-o-meter?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> how many years before the parade registers 10 on the smug-o-meter?



They'd have to replace Carpet Right with a Waitrose - can you see that happening?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 15, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> They'd have to replace Carpet Right with a Waitrose - can you see that happening?



Carpet Right sure ain't pulling the punters in


----------



## Ms T (Jun 15, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> They'd have to replace Carpet Right with a Waitrose - can you see that happening?



I'm holding out for an Aldi.  It would be the perfect replacement for Curry's.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> "Oregano - Wood fired pizzas" setting up shop in the parade at the bottom of Tulse Hill - opp Carpet Right.  Hope it's good pizza rather than a fried chicken shop in disguise - would be useful!



Saw that sign outside. Nice pizza would be excellent news. The 'parade' has almost all good food groups. 

Can't see how the carpet place stays open?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I'm holding out for an Aldi.  It would be the perfect replacement for Curry's.



carpet right... not Curry's.  Curry's is useful and much improved recently!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> carpet right... not Curry's.  Curry's is useful and much improved recently!



Have only been in Currys once. Seems to be a more useful addition to the area than the carpet place. The carpet place is a big place though, if it changed hands it would probably be something crap. I doubt we will see a nice big garden centre or whatever if the carpets go.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> carpet right... not Curry's.  Curry's is useful and much improved recently!


Says ye who use it as a library 

Nah, Aldi would be quite good where Carpet Right is.

There are plenty garden centres about Badgers.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have only been in Currys once. Seems to be a more useful addition to the area than the carpet place. The carpet place is a big place though, if it changed hands it would probably be something crap. I doubt we will see a nice big garden centre or whatever if the carpets go.



I don't particularly want either to go!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Says ye who use it as a library



exactly... it's an electronic lending library!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't particularly want either to go!!



You regularly shop for carpets?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

If it goes, it'll be for flats I reckon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You regularly shop for carpets?



no - but I don't want any shop I don't regularly shop at to close down... 

Obviously if Carpet Right were replaced by something more useful to me that'd be great but the main thing is that all the empty shops in that parade get filled up - not that things start closing down!!

eta - there was no question of Carpet Right or Currys closing down - I was joking with Miss Shelf (see up there!).. it's like Chinese Whispers round here!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> If it goes, it'll be for flats I reckon.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 15, 2010)

It's inocuous though, innit. 

I think I've only been in Carpetright once in the last umpteen years, but apart from the red blockiness of the awful design, it doesn't exactly clog up the area with its customers or parking. 

Occasionally they half heartedly stick out a few baloons and sale signs, but you could almost fail to notice that it's there. It'd be daft to see it replaced by something bringing more traffic and hold ups to an already often clogged road


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Right changed the baby's nappy and we're off to the pub... 

enjoy the Carpet Right discussion...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't think anyone thought it was closing gg 

Just commenting that it mustn't do much trade.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

The 'parade' needs a good chippy. Not saying a chippy the size of the carpet shop though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

I dunno, I think I _might _like to see that.

The shop that sells all fried foods does good chips, but not sure about fish, I mostly get just chips when I'm pissed.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 15, 2010)

Actually I don't mind them in there for fish and chips.

If you can get them fresh from the fryer, they're actually pretty creditable. Proper chunky chips at least, even if they can get rubbery if left for too long

Bizarrely their piri piri is tastier than Brazas too. Nice people to boot


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

They are lovely, and always chirpy no matter how long they've been working 

Can't remember the name of their shop though.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 15, 2010)

I've got Chick King in my head. I can see the awful round new signs and the pensioners special poster, but not the main one in my mind's eye.

Anyway, if you can persaude them to cook fresh fish for you then I'd recommend. Was pleasantly surprised when they took on fish and chips.

Better than the place down Brixton Hill anyway - went in there a few Fridays back and went straight out again. The place looked untouched by fish-buying customers for many an hour and even managed to be empty at peak time on Friday!


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 15, 2010)

tarannau said:


> It's inocuous though, innit.
> 
> I think I've only been in Carpetright once in the last umpteen years, but apart from the red blockiness of the awful design, it doesn't exactly clog up the area with its customers or parking.
> 
> Occasionally they half heartedly stick out a few baloons and sale signs, but you could almost fail to notice that it's there. It'd be daft to see it replaced by something bringing more traffic and hold ups to an already often clogged road



Not enough car parking space for it to be an Aldi or whatever even if they rip down the Mr Tile bit at the side.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Better than the place down Brixton Hill anyway - went in there a few Fridays back and went straight out again. The place looked untouched by fish-buying customers for many an hour and even managed to be empty at peak time on Friday!


Was thinking of a cheeky chippy tonight, so I might give it a go


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Burrito on the side?


----------



## tarannau (Jun 15, 2010)

No, we may be taking the pair of burritos for the neighbourhood tonight

So hands off, alright


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

I know I can wolf my food down but even I'd struggle with fish, chips and a burrito!


----------



## tarannau (Jun 15, 2010)

Gwan and have a Braza burger on the side and some Brown Fish Stew from Real Taste round the corner.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll POP


----------



## Kanda (Jun 15, 2010)

There's a new Oriental takeaway up the Hill next to Sainsburys, called Paya. Not tried it yet but menu looks good.

http://www.paya-cuisine.co.uk/homepage.php


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll POP



Take it all to Khans (with your own booze) and do the lot


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2010)

Kanda said:


> There's a new Oriental takeaway up the Hill next to Sainsburys, called Paya. Not tried it yet but menu looks good.
> 
> http://www.paya-cuisine.co.uk/homepage.php




Brixton Hill or Streatham Hill?

There's a new (well fairly new) Thai on Streatham Hill near Decorator's Mate

Also noticed that it looks like builders are inside of Jack Stamps.  Wonder what it's going to be?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 15, 2010)

This is the Brixton thread isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Brixton carpet thread


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2010)

Kanda said:


> This is the Brixton thread isn't it?




Yeah, but some people seem to get confused as to where Brixton Hill ends and Streatham Hill starts 

Next to Sainsbury's?  Bookies on one side, so what used to be on the other side?


----------



## tarannau (Jun 15, 2010)

Nobody ever gets so confused so as to place derelict Jack Stamps within the Brixton boundaries though.

It's past Streatham Hill Station and bus depot for a start


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2010)

Kanda said:


> This is the Brixton thread isn't it?



Anyway, it's not on Brixton Hill, it says quite clearly that it's on Briton Hill 

http://www.paya-cuisine.co.uk/gallery.php?level=album&id=9


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Nobody ever gets so confused so as to place derelict Jack Stamps within the Brixton boundaries though.
> 
> It's past Streatham Hill Station and bus depot for a start




Yes, but due to the lack of a Streatham forum...


----------



## Kanda (Jun 15, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but some people seem to get confused as to where Brixton Hill ends and Streatham Hill starts
> 
> Next to Sainsbury's?  Bookies on one side, so what used to be on the other side?



It's in the old Chicken Chalet premises.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2010)

Kanda said:


> It's in the old Chicken Chalet premises.




Having looked at the pictures, I recognise it now.

Looks ok, if a tad pricey compared to my local Chinese but nice to see they have a Thai menu as well.

Shall have to try it out later in the week.

Excellent news that Brixton has one less cardboard chicken place though


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't think anyone thought it was closing gg
> 
> Just commenting that it mustn't do much trade.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Better than the place down Brixton Hill anyway - went in there a few Fridays back and went straight out again. The place looked untouched by fish-buying customers for many an hour and even managed to be empty at peak time on Friday!




Yeah, but most convenient one on the way back from pub  

Besides, what else is there on the Hill.  I won't use that Mansion House or whatever it's now called.  Wing Hing in Moorish Road used to be really good but that's long gone.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

I think the Brixton Posties must be having a tough/lazy time of it at the moment. Just had a massive pile of letters drop through the door in one go. Oldest one dated the 13th of May and one from a 'scary debt collection agency' who were clueless bullies on the phone


----------



## nagapie (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone know what time the greengrocer on New Park Road opens on a Saturday morning?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 20, 2010)

Apparently the guy in "Cornners", the little shop on New Park Road, got stabbed this afternoon in a robbery.  Copper in attendance and area taped off, with blood on the pavement and shop floor.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2010)

shit, hope he's OK


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 20, 2010)

God, hope he's ok.  i'm often amazed at the amount of shit our local shopkeepers put up with - so many many times i've seen them being shouted at, abused, threatened etc for no reason at all.... not to mention the time they petrol bombed the newsagents... 

hope the guy is ok... or at least as ok as can be expected..


----------



## ajdown (Jun 22, 2010)

Apparently he's home and should be back at work in a couple of weeks.

I also heard today that they got held up at gunpoint a couple of weeks ago, another shop along New Park Road got robbed last week, and you might remember a shooting near the bus stop on the hill by the Telegraph a few weeks before that.  It seems there is a connection and some scumbags are 'doing the rounds'.

Apparently all they want is cash, not cigarettes or booze.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Apparently the guy in "Cornners", the little shop on New Park Road, got stabbed this afternoon in a robbery.  Copper in attendance and area taped off, with blood on the pavement and shop floor.




That's bad news.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 23, 2010)

Federation Coffee are having a food and coffee tasting event this saturday from 12 o'clock, nomnomnom. I like that place


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anyone know what the deal is with community wardens?. I saw a couple of them being nosy in herne hill today. Dressed like cops but with red epaulettes


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 25, 2010)

NooooOOO! the annoying kids with the minibikes just got more annoying.  


Now they have minibikes AND vuvuzelas.  

*cries*


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 25, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> NooooOOO! the annoying kids with the minibikes just got more annoying.
> 
> 
> Now they have minibikes AND vuvuzelas.
> ...



Ace. We can stuff the vuvuzelas up their backsides and tell them to rev that  up.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 25, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> Ace. We can stuff the vuvuzelas up their backsides and tell them to rev that  up.


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 26, 2010)

just been wondering in brixton...it's fine...crowds about, pubs are filling up, bbqs and music etc. like it in the summer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> just been wondering in brixton...it's fine...crowds about, pubs are filling up, bbqs and music etc. like it in the summer.




What were you wondering about?


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What were you wondering about?


boobs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> boobs.



about how many you were seeing in this weather?


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> about how many you were seeing in this weather?


largely.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> largely.




You might be wondering even more tomorrow. It's going to be hotter


----------



## malice (Jun 26, 2010)

Somewhere near Brixton Hill someone is doing karaoke very loudly - currently "My Way". oh dear.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry.  Is there something you'd rather I sang?


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 26, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> largely.



In this weather you can also get to see them small-ly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2010)

There's lots of car horns going off up the Hill.  I can only assume it's Ghanaian fans


----------



## Winot (Jun 27, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's lots of car horns going off up the Hill.  I can only assume it's Ghanaian fans



There was a fantastic atmosphere outside The Gold Coast last night (the place on Acre Lane that used to be Acres).


----------



## ajdown (Jun 29, 2010)

Went past the Barrier Block on the '45' this morning and Moorland Road taped off with a number of plod in attendance.  Not sure what had happened but there appeared to be a recycling box lying in the middle of the road?


----------



## sir.clip (Jun 29, 2010)

Any one remember that guy who would stand outside the hobgoblin with a blue blazer, headphones on, Drinking tins & asking for cigs, There roughly every night.. Hadnt seen him for a long while & then saw him in West Norwood outside Norwood hotel. All the same, except he is in a mobile scooter now..


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 29, 2010)

sir.clip said:


> Any one remember that guy who would stand outside the hobgoblin with a blue blazer, headphones on, Drinking tins & asking for cigs, There roughly every night.. Hadnt seen him for a long while & then saw him in West Norwood outside Norwood hotel. All the same, except he is in a mobile scooter now..



Yeah - I know the one - wonder what happened?  He seemed mobile enough before.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 29, 2010)

Has he been moved up to Mosaic?


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 29, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Yeah - I know the one - wonder what happened?  He seemed mobile enough before.



I think he's had that for a while - remember seeing him bombing through the middle of the crowd with a big grin on his face at the country show a couple of years ago


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

The BHF charity furniture shop opposite Tesco looks pretty well stocked up


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2010)

Fuck me - it's gone mental here. Mass argy bargy in the street and an undercover cop with balls of steel slapping down a bloke with a fucking SWORD!
Place is swarming with police now.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm glad I didn't come home on the 45 tonight by the sound of it...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds lively Ed!!

We have just cast our vote. Pretty much nobody at the polling station apart from us.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The BHF charity furniture shop opposite Tesco looks pretty well stocked up



the stuff in there looks well pricey. i thought charity shops were cheap!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> the stuff in there looks well pricey. i thought charity shops were cheap!



Not been in yet. There is one in Wandsworth near my work and it is (like most charity shops) a bit mixed. If you were looking for an item you need to keep popping in. I have seen some great stuff at times and they will deliver too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2010)

i live literally just round the corner from it, so will check it out regularly, but i expected to be able to find a nice chair for a couple of notes, rather than £150! might as well buy a new one for that!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

All depends doesn't it? They have their own new range as well as the donated items. I saw a wonderful roll top bureau for £60 in one once. Fuck knows how much it would have been new!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2010)

Just had a FAB time watching Levi Roots with 200+ primary school kids as orchestral back up on Windrush Square.  Plus one obligatory "local character" dancing right in the middle of proceedings as the local press tried to get photos.    The square seems to be coming into its own with this weather - I only wish in this hot sunlight there was more shade, but maybe when the trees get bigger?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 3, 2010)

Today's Brixton activity report:

- Steel band playing outside the Ritzy 
- Socialist Party outside KFC
- UCKG collectors everywhere.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 3, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Today's Brixton activity report:
> 
> - Steel band playing outside the Ritzy
> - Socialist Party outside KFC
> - UCKG collectors everywhere.



Did Joyce manage to get her pork chops?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 3, 2010)

A great 'Summer On Coldharbour Lane' moment......

Sitting outside Honest foods having a fine snack and glass of Perry when a police car flashes past, sirens blaring......closely followed by one of those plain-clothes cars with blue flashing headlights and weird sirens.....five seconds later a police van wee-wahing along..................20 seconds later a lone copper on a bike pedalling like the clappers....he was cheered and he smiled and waved without missing a beat.......


----------



## paolo (Jul 3, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> A great 'Summer On Coldharbour Lane' moment......
> 
> Sitting outside Honest foods having a fine snack and glass of Perry when a police car flashes past, sirens blaring......closely followed by one of those plain-clothes cars with blue flashing headlights and weird sirens.....five seconds later a police van wee-wahing along..................20 seconds later a lone copper on a bike pedalling like the clappers....he was cheered and he smiled and waved without missing a beat.......


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 5, 2010)

Why does the fan/air con by the lift/news kiosk waft the smell of shit into Brixton tube station?


----------



## tarannau (Jul 5, 2010)

I know the answer to this, or at least I overheard the man in the kiosk joking about the stench a little while back.

Well I did know, but I've forgotten. At the least Mrs M, you're not the only one to notice the floating whiff of floaters.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2010)

Can't remember if this is where the discussion on weeing in the street was but "enjoyed" watching the same character as mentioned above (dancing to Levi Roots) hitching up her skirt and having a nice piss in Windrush square at lunchtime today... 

(whilst the public toilets remain shut!)


----------



## ajdown (Jul 5, 2010)

Saw a flying cyclist this evening, near the tile place on Brixton Hill, after he rammed his bike into the side of a car turning left.  

Didn't stop to help as there were plenty of people around him, and phone calls being made.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

don't you mean he was knocked over by some fool in a car who wasn't looking?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 5, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Saw a flying cyclist this evening, near the tile place on Brixton Hill, after he rammed his bike into the side of a car turning left.
> 
> Didn't stop to help as there were plenty of people around him, and phone calls being made.




Oh, I saw the silver car parked in the middle of Waterworks Road and a cyclist and a crowd of people.  I judged by the dent in the car that that someone had had a bump.  All seemed ok though luckily

PS:  and to be fair, it's not like Waterworks Road gets a huge amount of traffic, and the traffic that it does get often turns in without considering the pedestrians


----------



## ajdown (Jul 6, 2010)

Conversely, cyclists also do belt down the hill, on the inside of traffic (when they're not weaving in and out of stationary traffic) so what may have looked, on first glance, like the cyclist was a long way away in the rear view mirror based on the traffic speed, suddenly ends up a lot closer by the time you turn - if, in fact, you could even have seen the cyclist before you turned because they might well not even have been anywhere in your mirror that few seconds before you turned.

Cyclists also forget that they don't have the ability to stop as well as the other road users, hence when something legitimately and safely goes to turn, there's nothing they can do except brace for impact.


----------



## Winot (Jul 6, 2010)

Important whether or not the car was indicating - most don't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Conversely, cyclists also do belt down the hill, on the inside of traffic (when they're not weaving in and out of stationary traffic) so what may have looked, on first glance, like the cyclist was a long way away in the rear view mirror based on the traffic speed, suddenly ends up a lot closer by the time you turn - if, in fact, you could even have seen the cyclist before you turned because they might well not even have been anywhere in your mirror that few seconds before you turned.
> 
> Cyclists also forget that they don't have the ability to stop as well as the other road users, hence when something legitimately and safely goes to turn, there's nothing they can do except brace for impact.



they are supposed to look before they turn, idiot


----------



## Spark (Jul 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Conversely, cyclists also do belt down the hill, on the inside of traffic (when they're not weaving in and out of stationary traffic) so what may have looked, on first glance, like the cyclist was a long way away in the rear view mirror based on the traffic speed, suddenly ends up a lot closer by the time you turn - if, in fact, you could even have seen the cyclist before you turned because they might well not even have been anywhere in your mirror that few seconds before you turned.
> 
> Cyclists also forget that they don't have the ability to stop as well as the other road users, hence when something legitimately and safely goes to turn, there's nothing they can do except brace for impact.



Cyclists can stop perfectly well.  If they didn't have time it would probably be because the car was cutting them up.  There's also a good chance that the car will just have overtaken the cylist so should have been fully aware that the cyclist was also approaching the junction (had the motorist been paying attention).  This overtake the cyclist and then turn left across the path of the cyclist manouevre is pretty common as I'm sure other cyclists will be able to confirm.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Conversely, cyclists also do belt down the hill, on the inside of traffic (when they're not weaving in and out of stationary traffic) so what may have looked, on first glance, like the cyclist was a long way away in the rear view mirror based on the traffic speed, suddenly ends up a lot closer by the time you turn - if, in fact, you could even have seen the cyclist before you turned because they might well not even have been anywhere in your mirror that few seconds before you turned.
> 
> Cyclists also forget that they don't have the ability to stop as well as the other road users, hence when something legitimately and safely goes to turn, there's nothing they can do except brace for impact.



This is arrant nonsense. With halfway decent brakes a cyclist can stop faster better than other road users. Just as a cyclist can initially accelerate from stopped faster than other road users. It's basic physics.

If a vehicle turns across your path then that vehicle is in the wrong. Full stop. Regardless of what type of vehicle, if you cut across somebody to turn left you are driving dangerously. If there is a collision it is your fault without the slightest hint of an excuse. If you didn't see the vehicle you have cut up then that is YOUR fuck up not theirs.

What the car should do is precisely what it would if cyclists were routinely armour played and weighed two tons. Check the mirror, and if there's any potential traffic coming, slow down whilst signalling, then only turn when there has been time for oncoming traffic to see the indicators and when there is nothing that might be turned across. What too many drivers do is reduce mirror, signal, manouvre, to manouevre, oh fuck, mirror.

The trouble is that too many drivers think it isn't their responsibility to avoid cyclists. Either because they don't give a damn about the safety of any other road user and only bother avoiding vehicles they see as likely to harm them, or because they read Jeremy Clarkson's objectionable and murderous bullshit and take it seriously.

There are a large number of drivers out there, and this is according to views I have heard them express explicitly, who believe they should never have to slow down or in any way change what they do on the road for the convenience or safety of cyclists.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 6, 2010)

Spark said:


> Cyclists can stop perfectly well.  If they didn't have time it would probably be because the car was cutting them up.  There's also a good chance that the car will just have overtaken the cylist so should have been fully aware that the cyclist was also approaching the junction (had the motorist been paying attention).  This overtake the cyclist and then turn left across the path of the cyclist manouevre is pretty common as I'm sure other cyclists will be able to confirm.



Very common indeed. I get the impression that about 30% of drivers in London think they can treat cyclists as stationary objects, 30% think it's up to the cyclist to stay out of their way, and 30% are just too incompetent to be able to manage any manouvre without endangering other road users. Kudos to the 10% who actually deserve the right to a driving license.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it obligatory for AJ to show himself up as an uninformed dickhead at every opportunity, or does he get special grant funding from the council of giant dufuses?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 6, 2010)

No, I think it's just people don't like being confronted with the blunt truth that cyclists aren't always innocent in these matters.  

I just wish some government official would be radical and bring in compulsory training, registration, safety checks and insurance requirements for cyclists to put them on an equal footing with the rest of the traffic they share (or take over) the road with so that they can also be tracked and held accountable when they inevitably break the law, such as jumping red lights.

Drivers pay excessively to provide roads for cyclists to use - so it's about time that was equalled out.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 6, 2010)

They are innocent in these matters you tryhard halfwit. Drivers turning should take caution of traffic, including cycles, and they should not turn if they are going to cut up other users. It's basic highway code stuff, no matter how you try and spin it in your perverse wrongheaded way. 

Frankly you don't seem to have the intelligence to be on the road, failing to have even the barest understanding of the basics of the highway code


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Drivers pay excessively to provide roads for cyclists to use - so it's about time that was equalled out.



so do cyclists you twonk. everyone pays tax!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> There are a large number of drivers out there, and this is according to views I have heard them express explicitly, who believe they should never have to slow down or in any way change what they do on the road for the convenience or safety of cyclists.



innit, i've been cycling in the middle of the lane recently to avoid getting pinned in the gutter and the amount of impatient, reckless twats out there is staggering. you're going at 20mph in slow moving traffic and people still try and overtake you, just for a few seconds advantage.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

This is an age old bickering transport thread though isn't it? 
All road users (including pedestrians) cock up from time to time. 
The car users cause the most damage so it is hard to have sympathy when they cock up. 

Right of way should be given to emergency vehicles, pedestrians, horses, bicycles, buses, ice cream vans, taxis, motorbikes/cars and then lorries last. 

(or something )


----------



## Crispy (Jul 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Drivers pay excessively to provide roads for cyclists to use



Vehicle excise and fuel duty are not ringfenced for road maintenance/building in any way.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 6, 2010)

tarannau said:


> They are innocent in these matters you tryhard halfwit. Drivers turning should take caution of traffic, including cycles, and they should not turn if they are going to cut up other users.



So if a car driver is indicating to turn left, a cyclist is behind the car, then the car turns at the same momentthe cyclist cuts up on the inside of the car, so the driver has no notice (or to slam on the brakes causing the car behind to ram him as the cyclist swerves past) it's still the driver's fault?

Fuck off.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 6, 2010)

That's not the situation you outlined at all, you duplicitious halfwit. 

To remind you of your fantastically inaccurate worldview, you had cyclists 'ramming' themselves into the side of cars, largely becuase in your view drivers are taken unawares by cyclists who may appear 'a long way away in the rear view mirror based on the traffic speed.' Add to that your spurious bullshit about cyclists not being able to stop as well (wtf?) and irrelevant pish about them weaving in and out of traffic

You are clearly referring to drivers not being able to see cyclists properly, implying that they are blameless somehow, not needing to take caution or properly be expected to check on their blind spots. That's a world away from your hysterical retake which sees cyclists ignoring clear indicator signals, you duplicitous battyrag.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> No, I think it's just people don't like being confronted with the blunt truth that cyclists aren't always innocent in these matters.
> 
> I just wish some government official would be radical and bring in compulsory training, registration, safety checks and insurance requirements for cyclists to put them on an equal footing with the rest of the traffic they share (or take over) the road with so that they can also be tracked and held accountable when they inevitably break the law, such as jumping red lights.
> 
> Drivers pay excessively to provide roads for cyclists to use - so it's about time that was equalled out.



For Chrissake. It doesn't matter what the vehicle that hits you is, if you turn left and are hit by oncoming traffic it is you that has fucked up. It's got nothing to do with it being a cyclist, it's just that car drivers routinely treat turning left across a cyclist completely differently than they do with anything they see as liable to cause them more damage.

Drivers do not pay excessively to provide roads. Roads are provided out of general taxation as they have been for donkeys years. The total raised from Vehicle Excise Duty in 2006/7 was 5.1 billion pounds. That is just enough to pay for the current costs of widening the M1.

Motorists whine excessively about how much they pay whilst claiming it gives them some sort of additional privilege. It's about time that was equalled out. We should impose a tax of £500 a year for any motorist who wants to whine about how badly treated they are, and for that they will have the privilege of being allowed once a year to park illegally, to fail to indicate whilst making a turn, and to exceed a speed limit by 5mph for up to 10 minutes.


----------



## Spark (Jul 6, 2010)

Can you clarify a couple of  things, seeing as you saw it? Was the cyclist riding in the bus lane? Was the car in the main lane so cut across the bus lane?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 6, 2010)

The bus lane starts just before the junction by the music bar (or whatever it's called this week) then stops for the junction, and restarts again.  Technically the car did not cut across the bus lane as looking at the road markings there is no bus lane across that particular junction.

I still don't understand why everyone is so anti-car and pro-cyclist as a matter of course without taking facts into account.

For reference. I was in the bus that was stopped at the bus stop opposite heading up the hill at the moment it happened.

Isn't there something more interesting going on in Brixton at the moment than keep going on with the anti-car rhetoric?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

it's just anti-aj rhetoric tbf


----------



## tarannau (Jul 6, 2010)

There has been no anti-car rhetoric though has there? 

The only thing I see is some predictable sadsack ranting about bikes being a danger and not paying tax again, regardless of the thread, highway code or accuracy. Unsurprisingly people aren't queuing up in support.


----------



## Spark (Jul 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> The bus lane starts just before the junction by the music bar (or whatever it's called this week) then stops for the junction, and restarts again.  Technically the car did not cut across the bus lane as looking at the road markings there is no bus lane across that particular junction.



So the car still changed lane without checking properly the moving traffic in the lane it was moving into?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 6, 2010)

Not necessarily - as I wasn't in the driver's position and I don't know what he saw.

It could well have been that the cyclist was behind the car and went to undertake at the moment the car turned.  The car driver may not have looked sufficiently.  

It didn't appear to be fatal, which is the main thing, and a dented door and a bent wheel aren't the end of the world really.


----------



## co-op (Jul 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> So if a car driver is indicating to turn left, a cyclist is behind the car, then the car turns at the same momentthe cyclist cuts up on the inside of the car, so the driver has no notice (or to slam on the brakes causing the car behind to ram him as the cyclist swerves past) it's still the driver's fault?
> 
> Fuck off.



God almighty you are a prick, aren't you?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Any Brixton news?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Any Brixton news?



aj down is still a thundering clot


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

though it has to be said that a cyclist should be going slow enough to brake should someone pull out, if the lane is that narrow


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 6, 2010)

Is the sad troll trolling again? 

I missed the cycling event in Brockwell Park this weekend, which was a shame, and I've stupidly, stupidly booked the basement of Plan B on Country Fair weekend. 

Ed, can I make a proper announcement closer to the date? It's *free entry* and all of that sort of stuff. Lots of cyclists will be attending. I'm sure AJ is welcome to come along and explain his viewpoint and provide his "Road Tax" document.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> though it has to be said that a cyclist should be going slow enough to brake should someone pull out, if the lane is that narrow




The car was turning *into *Waterworks Road from what I could make out


----------



## co-op (Jul 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> aj down is still a thundering clot



I think you mean he's 






			
				ajdown said:
			
		

> sharing the Christian message in a practical way with the people of London, as well as providing practical help and assistance to people in need.



What a wonderful guy.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 6, 2010)

Rampant jealousy.  How sad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

jealousy of what?  a tiny mind and an unfit body?


----------



## tarannau (Jul 6, 2010)

You grip of language is as shaky as your understanding of the highway code then

Replace 'jealousy' with the words 'pity' and you're getting closer. You're a repetitive halfwit with all the empathy and insight of a slug's turd


----------



## co-op (Jul 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Rampant jealousy.  How sad.





Is it that obvious?

God I wish I was more like you. 

If I was a better person I'd wish we were _all_ a bit more like you but if that happened I wouldn't stand out and shine, shine like the wonderful star you are aj, but my miserable worm-like jealousy-ridden ego couldn't countenance that...so I JUST want to be you!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 6, 2010)

tarannau said:


> You're a repetitive halfwit with all the empathy and insight of a slug's turd



Yes - he's admitted he's a 'Christian'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yes - he's admitted he's a 'Christian'.




There's a church down Waterworks Road, maybe it was AJ in the car on his way to worship


----------



## ajdown (Jul 6, 2010)

Nope, I was on the 333 bus heading home at the time - I already mentioned that.


----------



## co-op (Jul 6, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Nope, I was on the 333 bus heading home at the time - I already mentioned that.






Actually I have to admit the pure pooter-ishness of this did make me lol. It would have been so easy to add an "actually" to the end and it would have just been that tiny little bit _de trop_.

Genius.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 7, 2010)

Lot of plod cars around New Park Road/Brixton Hill end  when I left this morning, no idea what's going on.

Actually.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Lot of plod cars around New Park Road/Brixton Hill end  when I left this morning, no idea what's going on.
> 
> Actually.




Maybe something to do with the kid who was stabbed in West Nowood?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2010)

> *Two charged over murder of 15-year-old Zac Olumegbon*
> 
> Two teenagers have been charged with stabbing  to death 15-year-old Zac Olumegbon.  [7 July 2010]
> 
> ...



May have something to do with the amount of police


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Also a fair police presence on the Tulse Hill estate this afternoon.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 7, 2010)

Brockwell Lido robbed today


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Brockwell Lido robbed today



not today - June 28th... see this thread...

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=319347&page=6

but interesting to get more background detail...


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 7, 2010)

Ah ok, I looked at the date of the article.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 7, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> not today - June 28th... see this thread...


Why would I see that thread,  as if I would ever make it to the lido for breakfast!


----------



## netbob (Jul 10, 2010)

Someone from Clifton mansions is selling lots of plants in Market Row today to raise money for expanding their garden. I just got a mega mint plant for £4.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2010)

I bought a couple of pelargoniums on the way home last week. Good quality plants.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 10, 2010)

memespring said:


> Someone from Clifton mansions is selling lots of plants in Market Row today to raise money for expanding their garden. I just got a mega mint plant for £4.


Its a regular 'stall' I was told.

Also, in Granville Arcade at the Transition Town shop they have a give-away stall, yesterday there were loads of what looked like tomato plants.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Why would I see that thread,



Because I've just provided a link to it so you can read it...


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 10, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Because I've just provided a link to it so you can read it...


Erm, ok


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Erm, ok



I just thought you might want to know more about it since you posted the story - I wasn't expecting you to have already read the thread...


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok.  My comment was just a joke about me not getting up in time to go to the lido therefore not wanting to read a thread about breakfast at the lido, thats all.   Forget it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Ok.  My comment was just a joke about me not getting up in time to go to the lido therefore not wanting to read a thread about breakfast at the lido, thats all.   Forget it.



Yeah - I have got _some_ sense of humour you know... so YOU forget it...


----------



## Greenfish (Jul 11, 2010)

christ, midnight here and it just seems to be getting hotter and HOTTER.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2010)

The local unofficial car park/dumped car/stolen car/BBQ centre/drug dealing venue/takeaway food packaging repository/hang out outside the Barrier Block has just been cleared by cops and council officials with several cars being towed away.


----------



## Janh (Jul 12, 2010)

editor said:


> The local unofficial car park/dumped car/stolen car/BBQ centre/drug dealing venue/takeaway food packaging repository/hang out outside the Barrier Block has just been cleared by cops and council officials with several cars being towed away.



Someone must have complained . I always wondered how that area got to be like that and thought that someone had permission to have those gates up to provide secure parking.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2010)

Janh said:


> Someone must have complained


The local tenants associations (there are three locally, that I know of) have been on about it for ages. Rats and anti-social behaviour. 
The big question is; why did it take so long?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 12, 2010)

Came out of the tube about 7pm and looks like something nasty had happened.  The bus stop outside Iceland was being police taped off and there was an ambulance, several coppers, a couple of crying teenagers and a big pool of blood on the floor  

Just been past again and the tape is gone but there's still a massive blood stain on the floor


----------



## boohoo (Jul 12, 2010)

was an accident down by the Lido this evening too...


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 13, 2010)

boohoo said:


> was an accident down by the Lido this evening too...



Cyclist got knocked over by a car near Hurst Road. Taken off in an ambulance with a broken leg and some other injuries apparently...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 13, 2010)

4 things I have noticed today:

1)  A road crossing near Coldharbour Lane that says "look both ways".  Don't think I've ever seen one that says that.  They're normally "look left" or "look right".

2)  Black and White posters of old film stars being put up in the arched recesses of The Ritzy

3)  Albert's Fish and Chip shop on Brixton Hill which became something else is now something else and is called Peri Peri.

4)  Shop between the old Hill Rise Chemist and Morley's Chicken (near The Telegraph) being done out.  I've forgotten what was there before.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 13, 2010)

For "4", it was LL Frames.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 13, 2010)

ajdown said:


> For "4", it was a LL Frames.




ah. Thank you


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 13, 2010)

*Exhibition on Coldharbour Lane*

Just noticed there's a photography exhibition at Loughborough Junction at the moment called "Last Orders at the Bar: the demise of the Great British Pub" - thought a few urbanites might be interested.

It's only on for a few days: 12 - 15 July only, so the last day is this Thursday. It's free. 

More info here:
http://www.redgategallerylondon.co.uk/2010/07/last-orders-at-the-bar-the-demise-of-the-great-british-pub/#more-1372


----------



## Janh (Jul 13, 2010)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Just noticed there's a photography exhibition at Loughborough Junction at the moment called "Last Orders at the Bar: the demise of the Great British Pub" - thought a few urbanites might be interested.
> 
> It's only on for a few days: 12 - 15 July only, so the last day is this Thursday. It's free.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 3)  Albert's Fish and Chip shop on Brixton Hill which became something else is now something else and is called Peri Peri.
> 
> 4)  Shop between the old Hill Rise Chemist and Morley's Chicken (near The Telegraph) being done out.  I've forgotten what was there before.



3. Is it open yet?

4. I -think- it was some kind of locksmith or something. Did it have turd-brown wooden panelling outside?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Black and White posters of old film stars being put up in the arched recesses of The Ritzy


 I love 'em, particularly the Bette Davis one.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 2)  Black and White posters of old film stars being put up in the arched recesses of The Ritzy



They look great. Pam Grier


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 14, 2010)

That was some good rain!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> 3. Is it open yet?
> 
> 4. I -think- it was some kind of locksmith or something. Did it have turd-brown wooden panelling outside?




Yeah, but saw a load of Asians out there today.  Maybe a grocers?

No fittings inside yet so impossible to tell what it is


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I love 'em, particularly the Bette Davis one.




I was on the bus and couldn't see them properly.  I think the first one may have been Jean Harlow (or was it Mae West?), can't remember the next, and there was scaffolding in front of one.  Clarke Gable may have been there but like I said, was viewing from a funny angle.  Bette was on the ground at the time


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> 3. Is it open yet?




Don't know.  Haven't been out in the evening since Sunday.  Not noticed it opened in the daytime though


----------



## ajdown (Jul 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but saw a load of Asians out there today.  Maybe a grocers?
> 
> No fittings inside yet so impossible to tell what it is



Be a bit silly if it was, it's not like we're exactly short of those kind of shops round there, particular with Sainsburys and Tesco within 10 minutes walk too.

The 'asians' you saw might just have been shop fitters because I saw a whole load of people there fitting that description ripping off the front and inside of the old shop a week or so back?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Be a bit silly if it was, it's not like we're exactly short of those kind of shops round there, particular with Sainsburys and Tesco within 10 minutes walk too.
> 
> The 'asians' you saw might just have been shop fitters because I saw a whole load of people there fitting that description ripping off the front and inside of the old shop a week or so back?




Yes, but Asians will often use people within their community (better communications/prices etc), so they *could be* family/friends.

Not to mention New Park Road

PS:  Saw a guy with a turban.  I don't see many builders with turbans


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 14, 2010)

Brixton Hill today


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Brixton Hill today




Alright, proof that they do do building work, but I don't think you'd see many of those Jews on Brixton Hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyway, why have none of them got a hard hat on?     

They're probably cowboys


----------



## teuchter (Jul 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Brixton Hill today



Are they trying to bury Richard Dawkins?


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2010)

The old Texaco garage site on Coldharbour Lane has now had all the vast piles of rotting rubbish, broken bottles, heaps of chicken boxes and other junk removed, and has been sealed off with an industrial looking 'Stalag 14' style fence, adding a little bit more to the 'prison' ambience of the block.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Alright, proof that they do do building work, but I don't think you'd see many of those Jews on Brixton Hill



You refuse to see the jews! anti-sssssemite.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 14, 2010)

I can now reveal what's happening to the shop mentioned just as "4" above, the old frame shop.

There's a shopfitter van outside (well there was 2 minutes ago) and there's a new canopy pronouncing it'll be "Asphair" - which I assume is moving up from about 4 doors down for some reason.

Also, 4 coppers and an ambulance on New Park Road, dealing with a drunk guy who seems to have been caught trying to piss against a wall.  I assume the ambulance is because he is having difficulty standing.


----------



## paolo (Jul 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyway, why have none of them got a hard hat on?
> 
> They're probably cowboys



They tried the cowboys. Now they're trying the indians.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You refuse to see the jews! anti-sssssemite.




I meant the ones dressed like that 

Although admittedly I did see two a few months ago at a bus stop in Brixton.  Was quite strange for Brixton I thought


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I can now reveal what's happening to the shop mentioned just as "4" above, the old frame shop.
> 
> There's a shopfitter van outside (well there was 2 minutes ago) and there's a new canopy pronouncing it'll be "*Asphair*" - which I assume is moving up from about 4 doors down for some reason.




Is *that *what it says?  

I've never been able to figure out what it said.  

You can never have enough black hairdressers/barbers in Brixton.  Maybe it's just a bigger property


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> They tried the cowboys. Now they're trying the indians.




I was waiting for that


----------



## ajdown (Jul 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is *that *what it says?
> 
> I've never been able to figure out what it said.
> 
> You can never have enough black hairdressers/barbers in Brixton.  Maybe it's just a bigger property



According to the review at http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/asphair-london



> Asphair left my hair in such hot condition I wanted to make love to my scalp.



That's... an interesting way of saying you thought they did a good job.

They must be good - they have a Facebook group.  I think the name is meant to be a pun on 'aspire' - it describes itself as "Top south london hair salon , creating styles for you to asphair to!"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

ajdown said:


> According to the review at http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/asphair-london
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wanted to make love to their scalp?  

I'm so pleased I know what it says now though.  I could only figure out the *aspha* and then couldn't work out what the other letters were


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

> WE ARE LOOKING FOR JUNIOR STYLISTS AND JUNIORS. APPLICANTS MUST STUDYING  OR COMPLEATED A NVQ LEVEL 1 IN HAIRDRESSING AND BE ABLE TO CORNROW*




Stylist - Aisha

All the letters of Aisha are in Asphair you know


----------



## ajdown (Jul 14, 2010)

There's also an extra A in "completed" there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

ajdown said:


> There's also an extra A in "completed" there.




Yes I noticed.  Applicants must studying?  

It's not like there's loads of info on there.  You'd think the bit that was there could have been checked


----------



## ajdown (Jul 14, 2010)

It also hasn't been updated in, like, forever.

I seem to recall some 'controversy' about the place (I think it might have been mentioned on here too) last summer with a campaign by some local residents against the noise generated by it - from all night parties that seemed to regularly occur.

Who'd have thought a hairdressers would be an 'all night party location' - although I read somewhere that someone spent 4 hours having their hair done there.

Is having a haircut really such a 'social event' in the black community?  All I do is sit and wait my turn at Van's, then ten minutes and it's done.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 14, 2010)

Having your blue rinse done with a friend or two can be a 'social event' for little old ladies


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Is having a haircut really such a 'social event' in the black community?  All I do is sit and wait my turn at Van's, then ten minutes and it's done.



maybe because their hair takes so long to do?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 14, 2010)

"Black hair" doesn't, by itself, take any longer than any other hair.

However, the styles often chosen by those in the black community - particularly women - can indeed be very intricate and time consuming.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

ajdown said:


> However, the styles often chosen by those in the black community - particularly women - can indeed be very intricate and time consuming.



That's what I meant


----------



## teuchter (Jul 14, 2010)

Haircuts certainly seem to be quite a social activity at the hairdresser on Elm Park.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Haircuts certainly seem to be quite a social activity at the hairdresser on Elm Park.


----------



## Janh (Jul 15, 2010)

*Kingfisher weathervane atop KFC*

Well, blow me down, I couldn't believe it. And what great weather for a weathervane.

(crap mobile phone pic attached)


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 15, 2010)

Is it a kookaburrah?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 15, 2010)

It is a heron, & it is by Maggi Hambling, apparently.

Something to do with Herne Hill possibly deriving its name from "Heron Hill".


----------



## Janh (Jul 15, 2010)

It has a fish in its bill, so it's no chicken. Kookaburrah, no it isn't native.


----------



## Janh (Jul 15, 2010)

Ms Ordinary said:


> It is a heron, & it is by Maggi Hambling, apparently.
> 
> Something to do with Herne Hill possibly deriving its name from "Heron Hill".



I think it's a welcome addition to the corner.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2010)

Ms Ordinary said:


> It is a heron, & it is by Maggi Hambling, apparently.
> 
> Something to do with Herne Hill possibly deriving its name from "Heron Hill".



But it is not in Herne Hill. 

Those Herne Hill people have no right to impose their Heron idols on Brixton.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah.  should have been a pile of bricks, again.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2010)

I bet it was staggeringly expensive, too.


----------



## netbob (Jul 15, 2010)

I guess it's part of this


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2010)

memespring said:


> I guess it's part of this



Artwork by committee


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 15, 2010)

teuchter said:


> But it is not in Herne Hill.



That's what I thought .

I quite like it though (from the picture, haven't seen it in real life yet).


----------



## ajdown (Jul 15, 2010)

What would really help Central Brixton (by that I mean between the railway bridge and KFC) would be somewhere to have a sit-down that wasn't a bus stop and uncomfortable seat.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 15, 2010)

ajdown said:


> What would really help Central Brixton (by that I mean between the railway bridge and KFC) would be somewhere to have a sit-down that wasn't a bus stop and uncomfortable seat.



Try the furniture department in Morleys.

Some lovely soft furniture in there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2010)

ajdown said:


> What would really help Central Brixton (by that I mean between the railway bridge and KFC) would be somewhere to have a sit-down that wasn't a bus stop and uncomfortable seat.




Very true, the elderly and disabled need them


----------



## lizardqueen (Jul 15, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but saw a load of Asians out there today.  Maybe a grocers?
> 
> No fittings inside yet so impossible to tell what it is



Is this meant to be a joke?


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 15, 2010)

Ms Ordinary said:


> It is a heron, & it is by Maggi Hambling, apparently.



She's dead good. I sat as a model for her class at Morley College once, was very disappointed she didn't do a drawing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 15, 2010)

lizardqueen said:


> Is this meant to be a joke?



Why, are you laughing.......


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2010)

Maybe it'll be a kebab shop or pizza place?

Or, another nail bar?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 15, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe it'll be a kebab shop or pizza place?
> 
> Or, another nail bar?



Or all three combined Chic-King-kebab-polish and shine


----------



## Janh (Jul 15, 2010)

Ms Ordinary said:


> ..._Something to do with Herne Hill possibly deriving its name from "Heron Hill"._



Maybe, maybe not. 

The Brixton Arts and Creative Lighting Projects Report says: 





> Weathervane project
> Maggi Hambling is one of today’s most celebrated British artists and is a Lambeth resident. Hambling discovered a connection between the old River Effra, which would have run along a similar course to Brixton Road, and the name of the nearby Heron Road. This inspired a heron-shaped weathervane
> which will reflect the changing nature of the area and the influences coming in from all over the world.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 15, 2010)

That does make more sense, actually.

Someone should tell 'em at Lambeth Life, that's where I read the Herne Hill thing.


----------



## Janh (Jul 15, 2010)

Lambeth Life, what's that?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2010)

Janh said:


> Lambeth Life, what's that?




Freebie delivered newspaper


----------



## Janh (Jul 15, 2010)

Ah, you mean recycling.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jul 15, 2010)

ajdown said:


> What would really help Central Brixton (by that I mean between the railway bridge and KFC) would be somewhere to have a sit-down that wasn't a bus stop and uncomfortable seat.



I'm fairly convinced, on the basis of no evidence at all, that seats in Central Brixton are made deliberately uncomfortable to discourage lingering. It could just be the fashion, but I doubt it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 15, 2010)

I have the Lambeth Life article in front of me and it says "The sculpture has been created to celebrate Brixton's history and the herons that used to populate the River Effra, which now runs below ground".  It goes on to say that "it is thought that Herne Hill could derive from Heron Hill".. but as an aside I think.

Full article here (page 5).. 
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/0A716C59-1C41-4F78-A3B2-0B6CC6DE6C20/0/aLL97master.pdf

I keep my Lambeth Life in the toilet - good to read for those "moments" and can always double up in an emergency!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 15, 2010)

Has no-one heard of Herne the Hunter?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 15, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Has no-one heard of Herne the Hunter?



Pah!   Genteel Georgian Antiquarianism!

No example of the name Herne Hill has been found earlier than 1789. (ref. 43)

43.  	English Place-Name Society, vol. XI, The Place-Names of Surrey, p. 23.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> Pah!   Genteel Georgian Antiquarianism!
> 
> No example of the name Herne Hill has been found earlier than 1789. (ref. 43)
> 
> 43.      English Place-Name Society, vol. XI, The Place-Names of Surrey, p. 23.






> The decline of Denmark Hill and Herne Hill as wealthy residential areas began in the 1860s when the railways invaded the neighbourhood.



That's not really how things work nowadays, is it.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I keep my Lambeth Life in the toilet - good to read for those "moments" and can always double up in an emergency!


*too much detail


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 16, 2010)

teuchter said:


> That's not really how things work nowadays, is it.



Now that the lower orders can use their Oyster cards to get to Herne Hill,  I fear the onslaught of "cider tourists" arriving at the Lambeth Country Show by train for free.   Let us therefore be thankful that the proprietors of the railway companies have seen fit to close the Thameslink line, so that only the south London multitude will descend upon us.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> She's dead good. I sat as a model for her class at Morley College once, was very disappointed she didn't do a drawing.



i think you've been exploited
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/sep/09/hadley-freeman-sexual-abuse-models


----------



## Brixspy (Jul 16, 2010)

*lovin the Heron*

Wow that Heron is GREAT!!!!!!!! good on yer Maggi


----------



## teuchter (Jul 16, 2010)

Brixspy said:


> Wow that Heron is GREAT!!!!!!!! good on yer Maggi



Hi there Maggi; welcome to the boards


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2010)

editor said:


> *too much detail



it's not really true - I read it and put it in the recyling bin.... _


----------



## Ms T (Jul 16, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> Now that the lower orders can use their Oyster cards to get to Herne Hill,  I fear the onslaught of "cider tourists" arriving at the Lambeth Country Show by train for free.   Let us therefore be thankful that the proprietors of the railway companies have seen fit to close the Thameslink line, so that only the south London multitude will descend upon us.



It's always closed at the weekend.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> It's always closed at the weekend.


The central bit is anyway.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> It's always closed at the weekend.



Pedant note:

Not always; nearly always.


----------



## Greenfish (Jul 20, 2010)

bit of a bee in my bonnet here, but why does that hootenany pub have the them skanky crap flags hanging over the door! such a beautiful, impressive looking pub - those flags make it look like a skip!

cheers, greenfish.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Good point on the Hoot. I actually like the casual/scruffy feel of the place but the flags are a big ugly. It is a lovely building.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 21, 2010)

I think they're there solely for the purpose of posting on a bulletin board about.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Kanda said:


> I think they're there solely for the purpose of posting on a bulletin board about.


 
We need all the material we can get. The Windrush Square debate can't last forever


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 21, 2010)

big old steam train is leaving victoria for weymouth right now, might be heading to brixton? its on the kent line :


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 21, 2010)

total choas at Brixton. Vic line closed and looooong wait to get on buses


----------



## Kanda (Jul 21, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> big old steam train is leaving victoria for weymouth right now, might be heading to brixton? its on the kent line :


 
Weymouth isn't on the Kent line.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> big old steam train is leaving victoria for weymouth right now, might be heading to brixton? its on the kent line :


 
No, going and returning by Clapham Junction.


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 21, 2010)

teuchter said:


> No, going and returning by Clapham Junction.


 
ah ok.... wasn't sure which bit goes through brixton but thought it'd be worth a heads up just in case. was nice to see it chuffing out of victoria anyway, was wondering why the station was so smokey and sooty.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 21, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> was wondering why the station was so smokey and sooty.


 
Cos it's in London...


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> ah ok.... wasn't sure which bit goes through brixton but thought it'd be worth a heads up just in case. was nice to see it chuffing out of victoria anyway, was wondering why the station was so smokey and sooty.


 
There are quite often steam tours out of Victoria and some do indeed go through Brixton.

Always nice to come accross them unexpectedly. A wee while ago I was on the way to Brixton tube and saw one go across the bridge; leaving the smell of smoke and steam on the high street.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 22, 2010)

Quentin Letts is presenting a segment on This Week from Brockwell Lido as I type


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 23, 2010)

Fridge up for sale ...again

http://nxy.in/cessy


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Fridge up for sale ...again
> 
> http://nxy.in/cessy


 
That didn't take very long did it.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2010)

I reckon the building is knackered and would cost a fortune to repair


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2010)

I reckon the building is knackered and would cost a fortune to repair


----------



## brix (Jul 25, 2010)

A neighbour was telling me that that a Thai takeaway has opened on Morrish Road, SW2.  Is this true?  I can't find it by googling and I'm too lazy to walk around the corner to find out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

brix said:


> A neighbour was telling me that that a Thai takeaway has opened on Morrish Road, SW2.  Is this true?  I can't find it by googling and I'm too lazy to walk around the corner to find out


 


Dunno about that, there's a new one near to The Telegraph though


----------



## brix (Jul 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Dunno about that, there's a new one near to The Telegraph though


 
Where?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

brix said:


> Where?


 
Sorry, I meant past The Telegraph, nearer to the Sainsburys, so probably nearer to Moorish Road


----------



## brix (Jul 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sorry, I meant past The Telegraph, nearer to the Sainsburys, so probably nearer to Moorish Road





So, almost exactly where I said?


----------



## Kanda (Jul 26, 2010)

It's Paya, next door to Sainsburys. Only thing to happen on Moorish Rd is Spice 2000 has had a bit of a facelift.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

Almost exactly?  No.   It's NOT on Moorish Road


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2010)

they seem to have built a ruin in max roach park. does anyone know what it's for?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> they seem to have built a ruin in max roach park. does anyone know what it's for?


 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/328771-WTF-are-they-doing-to-the-kids-playground-in-Max-Roach-park


----------



## ajdown (Jul 26, 2010)

Fire in the block of flats behind the bike shop by the skate park on Stockwell Road, 3 fire engines in attendance.

Lots of stinky smoke coming from the bottom - possibly a fire in the rubbish storage area or something?  Wasn't really able to discern any more as we went past on the bus 10 minutes or so ago.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 27, 2010)

A car apparently... lots of smelly smoke and people gawping.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2010)

I smelt that from Coldharbour Lane!


----------



## ajdown (Jul 27, 2010)

Lots of plod on New Park Road at the back of the Telegraph (rear door open) and two oriental looking guys there - a number of plod have gone inside.

Not sure what's going on.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 28, 2010)

OK. Brixton is now home. That's three times out of the flat in a row I've had to stop and have conversations with people. When you can't get out of the house without bumping into people you know then it's become home.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2010)

Either that or you need glasses.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 29, 2010)

Brixton Hill currently closed, accident on junction of Dumbarton Road and Brixton Hill (between Jebb Avenue and New Park Road), looks like a motorbike hit a car turning right.  Both look a bit of a mess, lots of plod in attendance doing very little, and buses stacked up all the way up the hill.  Walking or bike past it only - buses on diversion via Acre Lane and South Circular but no luck for those trapped in the mess having passed the spot.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Brixton Hill currently closed, accident on junction of Dumbarton Road and Brixton Hill (between Jebb Avenue and New Park Road), looks like a motorbike hit a car turning right.  Both look a bit of a mess, lots of plod in attendance doing very little, and buses stacked up all the way up the hill.  Walking or bike past it only - buses on diversion via Acre Lane and South Circular but no luck for those trapped in the mess having passed the spot.


 

Traffic's moving fine from what I can see

Shit, it's just occurred to me that I heard a loud thud a while ago.  Ignored it though as thought it was the ATS garage making noises


----------



## ajdown (Jul 29, 2010)

It might be now but it certainly wasn't when I got stuck the other side of the prison about 6pm.  I guess the plod finally got their act together and got traffic moving again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

This side of the Hill is a bit of a traffic accident hotspot innit


----------



## teuchter (Jul 29, 2010)

ajdown said:


> looks like a motorbike hit a car turning right.


 
This seems to happen with unhappy regularity on Brixton Hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

teuchter said:


> This seems to happen with unhappy regularity on Brixton Hill


 

That's what I just said, although I don't know why 90% of the accidents seem to happen on this side of the road.  Any theories?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 29, 2010)

Anything to do with the "Motorbikes can use bus lanes on the A23" experiment I wonder?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Anything to do with the "Motorbikes can use bus lanes on the A23" experiment I wonder?


 

There was definitely more when that happened although I'm sure that was denied.

I've lived on Brixton Hill since 1985 and have never seen so many accidents involving bikes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

Having had a quick trawl through this thread, I have found the following accidents on Brixton Hill.  I think nearly all of them involved motorbikes.


26/6/08 - Accident on Brixton Hill

20/2//2009 - Person hit by van near Lambert Road

1/10/09 - Car and bike opposite Rush Common (near Olive Morris House)

7/10/09 - Brixton Water Lane

19/09/09 - Near Sudbourne Road

17/11/09 - Accident near St Matthew’s Church

21/12/09 - Accident outside Paulo’z Way

14/02/10 - Crash outside Tile Magic

6/07/10 - Waterworks Road


----------



## ajdown (Jul 29, 2010)

I thought the experiment was still running by the amount of motorbikes I see in the bus lane still.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I thought the experiment was still running by the amount of motorbikes I see in the bus lane still.


 

I should have said "when they opened teh bus lanes to motorcyclists"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

Found this:



> On the 24 July 2010 a new Motorcycles in Bus Lanes experimental scheme on the majority of the Capital's 'red route' bus lanes started.
> 
> The new 18 month scheme has been set up after an independent report into the initial motorcycles in bus lanes trial found that motorcyclists' journey times improved but increased the risk of collision with cars and vans.



also found this from the report:



> The rate at which motorcyclists were involved in collisions on the Main sites
> increased by 33.0% and decreased by 50.7% on the Control sites. This suggests
> that overall the main sites had a higher collision risk for motorcycles due to the use
> of bus lanes


----------



## teuchter (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm guessing the reason most of them seem to be on the west (aka wrong) side of the Hill might just be to do with the fact that they are likely to be going faster downhill than uphill.

That report doesn't seem to suggest the scheme has been terribly succesful does it. Hard to see why they are continuing it with statistics like that.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 30, 2010)

I very nearly hit a cyclist turning into Lambert Road yesterday. Inches away. I was going about 10mph in my van and this Susan Boyle lookalikey was riding up the pavement on her happy shopper bike and rode across Lambert Rd without looking. It's usually pedestrians with earphones in that you need to watch out for there but that was so close. 

By the way some stupid fucker shooting the lights uphill at Blenheim Gardens is going to going to get offed by a car coming out of Fairmount Road some of these days. Come to think of it I've seen a couple of close shaves with cyclists coming downhill on the west side too.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2010)

Natural selection?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 30, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I'm guessing the reason most of them seem to be on the west (aka wrong) side of the Hill might just be to do with the fact that they are likely to be going faster downhill than uphill.
> 
> That report doesn't seem to suggest the scheme has been terribly succesful does it. Hard to see why they are continuing it with statistics like that.



I just picked the bit of the report that appealed to me.  Quite frankly, I was buggered if I was going to read over 150 pages!


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Natural selection?


 

That's kinda what I screamed at her. Shook me up a bit and as much as I believe in it, i don't want to play Darwin.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 30, 2010)

The guys at Federation Coffee made my order twice today in an attempt to get what I wanted just right. It was very nice of them if slightly embarrassing to be ordering a coffee off menu!


----------



## ajdown (Aug 3, 2010)

"Hitch up skirt and piss in the street" drunk lady was sitting on the steps of the Academy as we came past on the bus a little while ago.  Haven't seen her about for a while.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2010)

I can confirm that Asphar hairdressers are definitely moving into that new premises a few doors along as I noted the telephone numbers on both properties


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 4, 2010)

nagapie said:


> The guys at Federation Coffee made my order twice today in an attempt to get what I wanted just right. It was very nice of them if slightly embarrassing to be ordering a coffee off menu!


 
Oh come on, you've got to tell use what it was you ordered


----------



## nagapie (Aug 4, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Oh come on, you've got to tell use what it was you ordered



Nothing that special. I just wanted a macchiato style coffee but something bigger as I was having one of their biscuits and wanted to dunk it. Everything they give me when I say this is too milky but after a long conversation about dunking biscuits and froth, we got there.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2010)

They've got a guy who's working there for free for a week just so he can learn their pro way of making coffee! You know it's a good coffee shop by the time and effort they take to make the coffee and the fact that they're always cleaning the machine. Best coffee in London, I reckon.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 4, 2010)

I get cravings for their coffee. I have one right now, it was the thought of dunking a biscuit in one that's tipped me over the edge....
It's exceedingly good coffee.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 4, 2010)

Not strictly Brixton, but the old threshers booze shop in Herne Hill is being turned into a new bicycle shop.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I get cravings for their coffee. I have one right now, it was the thought of dunking a biscuit in one that's tipped me over the edge....
> It's exceedingly good coffee.


 
I'll be there later. And that blueberry cake...mmm.... dribble....


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah me too, I always make a point of satisfying my cravings 
You mean the friands? I'm not so keen on them but the bus hits are consistently delicious


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> ...but the bus hits are consistently delicious


Don't they hurt a bit?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 4, 2010)

editor said:


> I'll be there later. And that blueberry cake...mmm.... dribble....



Does that place do proper black coffee (I believe Americano is the term de boutique cafe) or is it all that nonsense as described above? I love coffee but I can't bear any additives like milk and sugar.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 4, 2010)

I've never had a black coffee there but I'm sure they do a damn fine one. Their coffee is delicious.


----------



## wjh (Aug 4, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Not strictly Brixton, but the old threshers booze shop in Herne Hill is being turned into a new bicycle shop.


 
Hope it's not Evans (or similar) muscling in on Herne Hill bikes.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 4, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Does that place do proper black coffee (I believe Americano is the term de boutique cafe) or is it all that nonsense as described above? I love coffee but I can't bear any additives like milk and sugar.


 
they will do you any sort of coffee you like and you are welcome to have either espresso or filter versions of the pure, black coffee your snobbish palate demands . The coffee will still be dreamy. The only thing you will miss is the delicate art-in-foam they do on the top of the "nonsense" versions.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 4, 2010)

editor said:


> Don't they hurt a bit?



Just the jolt you need when wondering round in a daydream actually


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 4, 2010)

trabuquera said:


> they will do you any sort of coffee you like and you are welcome to have either espresso or filter versions of the pure, black coffee your snobbish palate demands . The coffee will still be dreamy. The only thing you will miss is the delicate art-in-foam they do on the top of the "nonsense" versions.



Cool, so the barista or whatever the term is, will not sneer if I don't want him to fuck with my addiction


----------



## nagapie (Aug 4, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Cool, so the barista or whatever the term is, will not sneer if I don't want him to fuck with my addiction


 
Those dudes are completely unsneery.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 4, 2010)

Lovely rainbow over Brixton Hill at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2010)

Wicked isn't it? 

Over our place in Brixton Water Lane here.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2010)

Brixton Water Lane left side of the rainbow


----------



## kittyP (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow. Badgers just got back from the shops and told me to put my shoes on and come outside.
Blood he'll!!!

I havnt seen a whole arc rainbow of that intensity for quite a while!!


----------



## netbob (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## ajdown (Aug 4, 2010)

Glad to get a semi-decent picture with my PCP camera - nice to see others get it too.  It's not often you see one like that indeed.

*PCP - point, click and pray.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 4, 2010)

So many people walking along glanced up to see what we were getting so excited over and it was like nothing was there!
Just carried on walking  for them.

A couple of people did stop and chat and take pics though so not all bad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2010)

it's just a rainbow


----------



## ajdown (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I enjoyed seeing it anyway.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's just a rainbow



Yes it is just a rainbow but all the same it was incredibly striking and filled the whole sky


----------



## kittyP (Aug 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's just a rainbow



double post


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2010)

i much prefer the pink, orange and purple clouds just now in the sunset - much more spectacular and less commonplace as a tawdry rainbow


----------



## Janh (Aug 4, 2010)

I still get a thrill seeing a rainbow. I missed this one so appreciate the pictures. I did see and get caught out by the dramatic rain clouds ahead of the rainbow that had me scuttling for cover.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 5, 2010)

There's a banner on the closed and boarded up shop by the Academy, on the corner of the main road opposite the police station, that looks like they're hiring for what seems as if it's going to become a "payday loans" place.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 5, 2010)

Brixton Market in the New York Times!


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 5, 2010)

wjh said:


> Hope it's not Evans (or similar) muscling in on Herne Hill bikes.



Nope, small independent outlet apparently, but higher end than HH Bicycles I think.


----------



## brix (Aug 6, 2010)

Have got a bit obsessed with the Lambeth Archive website recently.  New Park Road (my road) looked completely different 55 years ago!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2010)

i can well believe. i used to live in one of the little cottages just off the road. it's like a tiny rural island. you think you've entered some kind of wormhole and gone back in time.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 7, 2010)

brix said:


> Have got a bit obsessed with the Lambeth Archive website recently.  New Park Road (my road) looked completely different 55 years ago!


 
Whereabouts on New Park Road is that?  I'm round that way too and can't place where it was.  I guess none of that exists any more?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> tawdry


One of my favourite words...interesting derivation too....it's a contraction of Saint Audrey's laces, which were necklaces sold at St Audrey's Fair in Ely in mediaeval times. Obviously they were regarded as cheap tat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Whereabouts on New Park Road is that?  I'm round that way too and can't place where it was.  I guess none of that exists any more?


 
i think that's the side with the hand in hand on it, looking down towards brixton hill.


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 7, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Whereabouts on New Park Road is that?  I'm round that way too and can't place where it was.  I guess none of that exists any more?


Looks like a bit of it is still there from this streetview


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2010)

go have a look down the side street next to morelli's and you'll find the quaint little cottages i mentioned earlier


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 7, 2010)

Free guided walk tomorrow!


> Sunday 8 August, 2.30pm
> North Brixton
> Meet at gates of St Mark's Church, opposite Oval tube station
> Walk led by Alan Piper, Brixton Society



http://www.brixtonsociety.org.uk/diary.htm


----------



## Spark (Aug 7, 2010)

Someone appears to have abandoned a fire engine in Kellett Road - it's been there for a couple of hours at least but no firefighters to be seen


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2010)

I think they are doing their fire safety visits. They are usually pretty busy doing these after the Country Show where people sign up to get their homes checked for how safe they are, escape routes etc.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 7, 2010)

Very good they are. I had 3 firemen in a fire engine come round to mine.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2010)

My top Brixton Firefighter moment is getting rescued from a lift stuck between floors. This was one of the firefighters who manhandled me out of the lift......

http://www.gladiatorszone.co.uk/gladiators/male/saracen/


eta
He looks much better in his uniform.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2010)

....and if any wisecracker remarks on the fact it took more than one firefighter to haul my short but wide frame out of a lift they can expect a weekend ban


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> This was one of the firefighters who manhandled me out of the lift......




You needed *more than one* firefighter.  Why?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ....and if any wisecracker remarks on the fact it took more than one firefighter to haul my short but wide frame out of a lift they can expect a weekend ban


 

oh, just seen this


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, as I still want to meet you, and on good terms, I'll let it go......


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My top Brixton Firefighter moment is getting rescued from a lift stuck between floors. This was one of the firefighters who manhandled me out of the lift......
> 
> http://www.gladiatorszone.co.uk/gladiators/male/saracen/
> 
> ...


 
Saracen?  Oh you poor thing.  That must have been awwwwwful.  All those muscles.


Minnie, you really are very naughty.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Saracen?  Oh you poor thing.  That must have been awwwwwful.  All those muscles.
> 
> 
> Minnie, you really are very naughty.


 

I'm not, I just hadn't read the last post.  (Where's that innocent whistling smiley when you need him?)

Oh look, _Carve Her Name With Pride_ is on.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, as I still want to meet you, and on good terms, I'll let it go......


 

That's very kind of you.  It's a lesson to me to always read all the posts.

So how many *did* it take?







































10?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2010)

Four, but that's because there were two of us in the lift plus two dogs and a weeks shopping.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Four, but that's because there were two of us in the lift plus two dogs and a weeks shopping.


 


Oh, I was way off then with my guess of 10


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2010)

nagapie said:


> Very good they are. I had 3 firemen in a fire engine come round to mine.



damn.. wish I knew about that.... wouldn't mind 3 firemen round mine at all!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> damn.. wish I knew about that.... wouldn't mind 3 firemen round mine at all!


 

Apply for a free smoke detector.  I had firemen come round and inspect b/f's house and install detector and do a safety check


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 7, 2010)

> damn.. wish I knew about that.... wouldn't mind 3 firemen round mine at all!



Seconded...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd settle for just one....


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'd settle for just one....


 
I think you've had your share - let the rest of us have some fun...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'd settle for just four....




Corrected for you


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 7, 2010)

I need at least two...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> damn.. wish I knew about that.... wouldn't mind 3 firemen round mine at all!


 


gaijingirl said:


> I think you've had your share - let the rest of us have some fun...


 


ShiftyBagLady said:


> I need at least two...



Seriously though, the details are somewhere on this thread here (assuming they're still doing it)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/251271-LFB-giving-away-smoke-detectors-in-Brixton?highlight=detector


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2010)

Spin-off thread here;
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/331021-Why-are-firefighters-considered-sexier.....


----------



## brix (Aug 7, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Whereabouts on New Park Road is that?  I'm round that way too and can't place where it was.  I guess none of that exists any more?


 


Orang Utan said:


> i think that's the side with the hand in hand on it, looking down towards brixton hill.



I think OU's almost right as the caption says "Nos 117 -153 New Park Road, Clapham Park. This row of semi detached houses were demolished as part of a social housing programme and replaced by Arkwright House, Brindley House and Parsons House, c.1960."  However, with numbers that high I think it must have been quite a bit past The Hand, possibly over the other side of (what is now) the South Circular.

I have some good news and some bad news about Paulo'z (sic) Way.  The (really) bad news is that Paulo is not now planning on taking over The Telegraph.  I'm really sad about this as I think the cafe has been a great asset to the local area and his plans to put on live Portuguese music at The Telegraph were great.  It's a real shame 

The good news is that Paulo'z are now doing cocktails and have a happy hour from 4-7 where it's buy one, get one free.  Quimmie tested out the strawberry daiquris which were decorated in the traditional manner 

ETA: Oh FFS Flickr have changed format YET AGAIN and I can't work out how to post a bloody image!!!!!!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 7, 2010)

> Quimmie tested out the strawberry daiquris which were decorated in the traditional manner


With her bra?


----------



## brix (Aug 7, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> With her bra?



She normally decorates daiquiris with her bra? 

I know she's Scottish but still...


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## brix (Aug 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:


>



What????  *whistles innocently*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2010)

brix said:


> Have got a bit obsessed with the Lambeth Archive website recently.  New Park Road (my road) looked completely different 55 years ago!


 

Glad to see it working again.

Here's Paulo'z Way in 1972 disguising itself as a pawnbrokers

http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=7814


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2010)

BTW:   New Park Road used to be called Bleak Hall Lane 

Much nicer than New Park Road


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2010)

brix said:


> What????  *whistles innocently*


 
Why don't you just post your failed flicker code and let someone competent post the pic for you? 

(((old people and new technology))) 


How long ago was it called Bleak Hall Lane, minnie?  That might prove helpful for brix's investigations.


----------



## brix (Aug 7, 2010)

Look at my location!!!!!


----------



## paolo (Aug 7, 2010)

brix said:


> Have got a bit obsessed with the Lambeth Archive website recently.  New Park Road (my road) looked completely different 55 years ago!


 
Does anyone know what is going on with the whitewashed sections? Very puzzled, me.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 7, 2010)

brix said:


> ETA: Oh FFS Flickr have changed format YET AGAIN and I can't work out how to post a bloody image!!!!!!


 
Oh god yeah!  

I had to go to the photo from the 'welcome' screen, then click on it again which brings up a new screen. Then you have to click 'all sizes' which takes you back to a screen which used to be like one click away before  From there you can copy the image address!!

HTH!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2010)

brix said:


> Look at my location!!!!!


 
I'll look at your mum's location.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Here's Paulo'z Way in 1972 disguising itself as a pawnbrokers
> 
> http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=7814



I think there is still a fading painted sign on the first floor saying "Tuson's Corner"


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2010)

There is.  Not so faded either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Why don't you just post your failed flicker code and let someone competent post the pic for you?
> 
> (((old people and new technology)))
> 
> ...


 

Became New Park Road in 1884


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

brix said:


> Look at my location!!!!!


 

It doesn't exist, therefore you don't exist and I shall therefore ignore you


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

Before it was Bleak Hall Lane it was Balams Lane

http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=4097

and Moorish Road was Mill Lane


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Does anyone know what is going on with the whitewashed sections? Very puzzled, me.




Don't look whitewashed, just sunlight hitting them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

brix said:


> Have got a bit obsessed with the Lambeth Archive website recently.  New Park Road (my road) looked completely different 55 years ago!


 


ajdown said:


> Whereabouts on New Park Road is that?  I'm round that way too and can't place where it was.  I guess none of that exists any more?


 


Orang Utan said:


> i think that's the side with the hand in hand on it, looking down towards brixton hill.


 


miss minnie said:


> Looks like a bit of it is still there from this streetview


 


Orang Utan said:


> go have a look down the side street next to morelli's and you'll find the quaint little cottages i mentioned earlier



On Lambeth Landmark page it says that the properties were knocked down and replaced by Arkwright House, Brindley House and Parsons House.

Parsons House is on the *other* side of Streatham Place as is Brindley House.  Arkwright House seems to have been on the corner of New Park Road and Atkins Road, but I'm not convinced.  Maybe it was the building that was demolished opposite Tesco?  

So I reckon you're all wrong and I'm right.

I could be wrong though


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd never seen this picture of Gilham's cottages on the west side of NPR before - I think they were roughly where the junction with Tilson Gardens now is.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 8, 2010)

Link not working. Just what on earth is going with Lambeth's Website? It's not just the Lambeth Landmark bit. I've been trying to get hold of all sorts of info and failing miserably.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

Worked yesterday

eta:  working today as well


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 8, 2010)

Well that Lang Rabbie's link didn't work for me and there's info i need for a grant application meeting I involved with and it's been a bit of a nightmare. Broken links and glitches all over the shop. Maybe they've blocked access from Housing Estates


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 8, 2010)

AHA!


> Last edited by lang rabbie; 08-08-2010 at 17:48. Reason: Had forgotten page refs and images aren't same on Landmark. grrrr!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well that Lang Rabbie's link didn't work for me and there's info i need for a grant application meeting I involved with and it's been a bit of a nightmare. Broken links and glitches all over the shop. Maybe they've blocked access from Housing Estates


 

Just go into Lambeth Landmark website and type New Park Road, there's not a lot of photos so you won't have to trawl to find it


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 8, 2010)

It's OK...Lang Rabbie fixed the link after I said I couldn't get it...still loads of PDFs I can't access at the moment though.


----------



## paolo (Aug 8, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't look whitewashed, just sunlight hitting them


 
I see what you mean now. Still something odd going on. Probably done in Photoshoppe.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> I see what you mean now. Still something odd going on. Probably done in Photoshoppe.


 
Maybe they're leaving them nice and clear for the local grafitti artists?


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 8, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> On Lambeth Landmark page it says that the properties were knocked down and replaced by Arkwright House, Brindley House and Parsons House.
> 
> Parsons House is on the *other* side of Streatham Place as is Brindley House.  Arkwright House seems to have been on the corner of New Park Road and Atkins Road, but I'm not convinced.  Maybe it was the building that was demolished opposite Tesco?
> 
> ...


 
Quite right!   Arkwright House was block that used to have the parade of shops underneath with the former Post Office.   

IIRC For a long time it didn' have any sign telling you name of the block as the local kids had prised the letters off one by one.

It is being replaced by this architectural wonder:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> Quite right!   Arkwright House was block that used to have the parade of shops underneath with the former Post Office.
> 
> IIRC For a long time it didn' have any sign telling you name of the block as the local kids had prised the letters off one by one.
> 
> It is being replaced by this architectural wonder:


 

Excellent.  I was hoping you'd appear to tell me I was correct!  Yeah, I remember the shops.  I think there was a Spar or Costcutters there, but I may be wrong

Found any pictures as to what will appear next to the doctor's surgery on Streatham Place?

Shocking that these people who live in New Park Road could get it so wrong


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 8, 2010)

*Streatham Hill chitter chatter (cont'd)*




			
				A Brief History of Suburban Streatham by Graham Gower said:
			
		

> *Early Development at Streatham Hill  	*
> 
> It was at Streatham Hill that the first residential area was established in Streatham proper. This entailed the building of a number of stylised villas and cottage type properties along the west side of the highway towards Brixton Hill. At the top of the hill some limited house building had already occurred just north of Mill Lane (now Moorish Road).
> 
> An integral part of the Streatham Hill development was the laying out of Streatham Place. This planned road anticipated the construction of similar roads that were soon to criss-cross the parish in anticipation of housing developments. South of Streatham Place the "Paragon" was developed; a row of twenty fashionable stucco styled properties, planned to be a main feature in this newly designed residential area. *With the unfolding of the 1830s, further house building took place in this area with the construction of numerous small terraced properties and shops along the north end of Bleak Hall Lane, an old country lane renamed New Park Road in 1884.*



You can't see Streatham Place in Brix's photo as it was originally a fairly narrow road with low houses, and most of those east of NPR survived until the widening of the South Circular in the 1950s.

The high roofed building in the background of the picture is the LCC block at the north west corner of New Park Road/Streatham Place - there is a kink in the road just south of the junction, which is why you can't see the cottages that still survive [north of the new block containing the Tescos]


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> You can't see Streatham Place in Brix's photo as it was originally a fairly narrow road with low houses, and most of those east of NPR survived until the widening of the South Circular in the 1950s.
> 
> The high roofed building in the background of the picture is the LCC block at the north west corner of New Park Road/Streatham Place - there is a kink in the road just south of the junction, which is why you can't see the cottages that still survive [north of the new block containing the Tescos]


 

I found a pic of Streatham Place last night.  Totally unrecognisable from what it is today. 

Will dig it out again


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't seem to be able to post pictures from there so here's the link

http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=8993

and another

http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=3804


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh, don't think I've seen this one before.  Brixton Hill from Elm Park. 

I assume those adverts are where Renton Close was eventually built


http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=8432


----------



## paolo (Aug 8, 2010)

As part of this, I expect a full and detailed explanation of the history of Brixon tile entrepreneurs, and their historically significant residences on Brixton Hill. Minnie. Yes you. You specifically.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

Why?   

I don't live on Brixton Hill, I live in Elm Park


----------



## paolo (Aug 8, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why?
> 
> I don't live on Brixton Hill, I live in Elm Park


 
You don't remember do you? There was me, all new to Brixton, asking about the big houses on the hill, with the very generous gardens. When *someone*, ahem, piped up about them being built by tile merchants.

I haven't forgotten.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> You don't remember do you? There was me, all new to Brixton, asking about the big houses on the hill, with the very generous gardens. When *someone*, ahem, piped up about them being built by tile merchants.
> 
> I haven't forgotten.


 

Oh right, yeah, Tile Magic built them all  

Here's a tram near to Dumbarton.  I take it you know where Dumbarton Road is don't you?


----------



## paolo (Aug 8, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh right, yeah, Tile Magic built them all
> 
> Here's a tram near to Dumbarton.  I take it you know where Dumbarton Road is don't you?


 
I can - with a catapult - throw stones at it. And someone at work lives there. In fact, I'm surprised I'm not mayor of Dumbarton Road, with my connections.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> I can - with a catapult - throw stones at it. And someone at work lives there.


 

I know 

Have you shown him pictures of Dumbarton Road bombs during the war?


----------



## boohoo (Aug 10, 2010)

brix said:


> Have got a bit obsessed with the Lambeth Archive website recently.  New Park Road (my road) looked completely different 55 years ago!


----------



## brix (Aug 10, 2010)

boohoo said:


> View attachment 11464



*smacks forehead*

Of course!  I can see it now.  They've done a good job of covering up what's left, haven't they?


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 10, 2010)

brix said:


> *smacks forehead*
> 
> Of course!  I can see it now.  They've done a good job of covering up what's left, haven't they?


Those are the same buildings I linked to  a couple of pages ago

click here to see them


----------



## brix (Aug 10, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Those are the same buildings I linked to  a couple of pages ago
> 
> click here to see them


 

I couldn't get that link to work the other day.  It does now, of course...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2010)

Are you sure they are those buildings?  Have you not seen my posts?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2010)

they're the same buildings, aren't they?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Huge traffic screen thing at the corner of Brixton Water Lane and Brixton Hill declaring "kerbcrawlers will be prosecuted".. has that been there long?


----------



## Eva Luna (Aug 11, 2010)

I thought there were fire fighters on this thread!!!  *shakes fist*
Luckily I saved that picture of 3 of them to desktop.  *cool*


----------



## brix (Aug 11, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you sure they are those buildings?  Have you not seen my posts?


 
I think the original picture from Lambeth archives is definitely of New Park Road on the other side of Streatham Place (the bit that runs from Streatham Place towards Tooting Bec) but the houses that miss minnie found a picture definitely look the same.  Therefore I decree that the same style of house probably went right down the street, ie on both sides of Streatham Place.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm talking about this picture.  In this picture it says these houses were replaced with 3 sets of flats.  All the flats that replaced these houses which were demolished are located on the other side of Streatham Place.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2010)

i can only see a picture of some houses which look very much like the ones in the pic boohoo posted. i suppose there were a lot of similar houses on new park road so it could be anywhere on that side of the street. does new park road continue over the A205 then?


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> does new park road continue over the A205 then?


 
Yes, it goes as far as Thornton Road/Thornton Avenue on the Streatham Hill/Clapham Park borders.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> does new park road continue over the A205 then?


 
Yes, it goes as far as Thornton Road/Thornton Avenue on the Streatham Hill/Clapham Park borders.






*[^^^ See bottom left] *


----------



## brix (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, and I'm saying that those are clearly NOT the exact same houses that miss minnie posted a picture of, but the houses in her picture are exactly the same style and were almost certainly built by the same developer at the same time, and (it looks to me like) that that style of house went right down the street - either side of Streatham Place.  Does that make sense?

ETA That was in reply to MtM's post.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes.   I should have made clearer that nos 67 and 69 [in boohoo's picture] have been shops since shortly after they were built - and there are no shops in the 1950s picture from Lambeth Landmark.




			
				Lambeth Statutory List of Buildings of Historic Interest said:
			
		

> NEW PARK ROAD SW2 (South-East Side)
> Nos 67 and 69
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i can only see a picture of some houses which look very much like the ones in the pic boohoo posted. i suppose there were a lot of similar houses on new park road so it could be anywhere on that side of the street. does new park road continue over the A205 then?


 
Yes. The houses in the picture posted by Brix were demolished and replaced by Arkwright House, Brindley House and Parsons House which are on the other side of the Streatham Place side.  

So even though the houses in the picture aren't the houses in New Park Road on this side of Streatham Place, it's possible, if all the houses in the whole of New Park Road were built the same time, that they all looked similar and it's therefore easy to see why they could be mistaken for houses that are currently still standing


----------



## brix (Aug 11, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> it's therefore easy to see why they could be mistaken for houses that are currently still standing



Just to be clear - I didn't think they were the same houses because I knew from the caption on the Lambeth Archive picture that those houses were on the other (i.e. west side of NPR).  My exclamation of surprise was because the ones in miss minnie's picture are buildings I pass all the time, yet the 'Shop for Jobs' one has been messed about with to such an extent it took seeing the pictures side-by-side for me to realise that they were exactly the same (style) as the cottages in the picture I posted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes. The houses in the picture posted by Brix were demolished and replaced by Arkwright House, Brindley House and Parsons House which are on the other side of the Streatham Place side.


 are they on the brixton side? is streatham place the A205?


----------



## brix (Aug 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> are they on the brixton side? is streatham place the A205?


 
The ones in the picture I posted were on the other side of the south circular (is that the A205?), i.e. not the Brixton Hill end, but the bit of NPR that goes towards Tooting Bec.  The shops in mis minnie's pic still exist and are close to The Hand in Hand pub.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2010)

i'm confused. so those old pictures aren't even in brixton?


----------



## brix (Aug 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm confused. so those old pictures aren't even in brixton?


 
Technically?  No.  But the location of the old picture is 5 minutes from where I live on NPR.  I'm at the Brixton Hill end.  Those houses were further down NPR over the other side of Streatham Place/South Circular.  I would say Brixton ends at the South Circular - so they're just outside of (what I would class as) Brixton...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2010)

i didn't even know that was new park road. in my internal map, all there is south of the a205 is a legend exclaiming 'here be dragons'


----------



## brix (Aug 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i didn't even know that was new park road. in my internal map, all there is south of the a205 is a legend exclaiming 'here be dragons'



Yes, I know what you mean!  But actually NPR runs a long way - almost down to Tooting Bec.  Not that my bit of elastic stretches that far...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm confused. so those old pictures aren't even in brixton?


 

I think you'll find that as that part of New Park Road on the other side is SW16, it's more Streatham than Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> are they on the brixton side? is streatham place the A205?



No, the pictures of the row of semis is in New Park Road but on the Streatham side of the A205, not the Brixton side.

Right, you know where the side entrance to the Crown and Sceptre is yes?  That entrance is on Streatham Place and Streatham Place continues down to New Park Road.

Meanwhile, New Park ROad doesn't stop where you assume it stops (ie. a little way past the Hand in Hand), it continues over the other side of Streatham Place.  

Yes, the A205 (although I had to look that up as I don't know the names of A roads except the A23).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2010)

brix said:


> Just to be clear - I didn't think they were the same houses because I knew from the caption on the Lambeth Archive picture that those houses were on the other (i.e. west side of NPR).  My exclamation of surprise was because the ones in miss minnie's picture are buildings I pass all the time, yet the 'Shop for Jobs' one has been messed about with to such an extent it took seeing the pictures side-by-side for me to realise that they were exactly the same (style) as the cottages in the picture I posted.



It's irrelevant.  You've caused lots of confusion so you may as well have


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't know if this will work






http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=51.446856,-0.128773&daddr=New+Park+Rd&geocode=%3BFa0GEQMdzw7-_w&hl=en&mra=dme&mrcr=0&mrsp=0&sz=18&sll=51.44701,-0.12859&sspn=0.001431,0.005284&ie=UTF8&ll=51.447017,-0.12859&spn=0.001418,0.005284&z=18

Map with route going from Hand in Hand pub, crossing over the A205 and going into New Park Road in Streatham Hill.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 11, 2010)

Another one.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, the A205 (although I had to look that up as I don't know the names of A roads except the A23).


 More usually known as the south circ/ular.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2010)

Why are you posting pictures of Streatham Houses in a Brixton thread!!!!  

For the purposes of this thread, NPR stops at Tesco Express/Streatham Place


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2010)

Saying that.. I now live 100yds into 'there be dragons' country


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> More usually known as the south circ/ular.


 


That's what I call it, but Orang confused me with the A205.  Never knew that's what it was


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's what I call it, but Orang confused me with the A205.  Never knew that's what it was


 
the giant signposts are a bit of a giveaway...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> the giant signposts are a bit of a giveaway...


 

Irrelevant.  Why would I notice giant signposts?


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think you'll find that as that part of New Park Road on the other side is SW16, it's more Streatham than Brixton.


 
Now you are just spreading disinformation, Minnie 

No address in New Park Road (or any property in Streatham Hill Ward for that matter) is in SW16 - they all have SW2 addresses.

However, the streets immediately to the west - Atkins Road, Thornton Road and Kings Avenue have SW12 (Balham) addresses.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2010)

I know, but it's still classed as Streatham Hill so I decided to give it a new postcode


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2010)

And according to this census, Bleak Hall Lane in Streatham is in Wandsworth

http://www.census1891.com/streets-b.htm


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, everything south of Morrish Road and Upper Tulse Hill was in the former parish of Streatham and thus in the Metropolitan Borough of Wandsworth until 1965, as was everything west of Lyham Road - which was in the historic parish of Clapham.


----------



## joyy (Aug 13, 2010)

a huge 'kerb crawlers will be prosecuted' sign has been put up right by where i live! attractive!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2010)

joyy said:


> a huge 'kerb crawlers will be prosecuted' sign has been put up right by where i live! attractive!


 

Maybe the council think you're worth it?


*ducks*


----------



## supercity (Aug 13, 2010)

Michael at the Cafe on the Hill is thinking of selling up and retiring, he told me today. No more home-made Thai food. Bet we get another chicken shop


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 13, 2010)

You know I've never once been in there.  Do they do take-away?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2010)

supercity said:


> Michael at the Cafe on the Hill is thinking of selling up and retiring, he told me today. No more home-made Thai food. Bet we get another chicken shop


 
I knew that six months ago.  Going back to Thailand.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2010)

they'll put it in a takeaway dish if you like


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 13, 2010)

hokay.   I just always always forget about it when I'm thinking of getting a take-away.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> hokay.   I just always always forget about it when I'm thinking of getting a take-away.


 
Do you have many takeaways in the daytime then?


----------



## billythefish (Aug 13, 2010)

supercity said:


> Michael at the Cafe on the Hill is thinking of selling up and retiring, he told me today. No more home-made Thai food. Bet we get another chicken shop


 
That's a great shame. I don't go in there nearly enough, but it's cheaper than eating at home and they're lovely people.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2010)

...and they do the best liver, bacon and chips ever.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and they do the best liver, bacon and chips ever.


 
You are joking aren't you


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2010)

No. If A caff can do liver well, they've got my vote.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2010)

I like offal. So there nerr.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No. If A caff can do liver well, they've got my vote.


 


Mrs Magpie said:


> I like offal. So there nerr.


 
Can't stand liver but b/f loves it and used to get liver and bacon and then moan about the bacon being frazzled to death


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2010)

I like frazzled bacon but the liver pink in the middle.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No. If A caff can do liver well, they've got my vote.


 


Mrs Magpie said:


> I like offal. So there nerr.


 


Mrs Magpie said:


> I like frazzled bacon but the liver pink in the middle.




Well he doesn't like to see the slightest bit of pink in meat.  As far as he's concerned, if he wants pink meat, he'll go and take a bite out of live cattle in a field


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2010)

Liver if overcooked is bitter and has a horrid chalky texture. It has to be lambs liver, unless my local baby-eating anarchist can find me a tender young human one.


----------



## brix (Aug 15, 2010)

About 4.15pm while I was sat supping a coffee in Paulo's all hell let loose and 4 or 5 police cars and one van sped past heading south up Brixton Hill.  I'm assuming it's connected to the fact that the Coral bookies next to the little Sainsbury's is now taped off and there's blood on the pavement outside 

Anyone know what happened?  I'm hoping it's not as serious as it looks.


----------



## netbob (Aug 17, 2010)

Based on this email alert I just got (some random lambeth thing I signed up to at some point) looks like the cost of the various public art works is overrunning a bit:

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/ieDecisionDetails.aspx?Id=1887



> That the contract awarded to Camilla Goddard for Brixton Town Centre Public Art Work Administration and Management be varied and extended for the term of 3 months at an additional cost of £118,450 (resulting in a total aggregate cost of £254,290).


----------



## ajdown (Aug 17, 2010)

It's not often I'm moved to this, but in response to the above post, _how fucking much????_

Is this that metal bird thingy on top of KFC they're talking about, or is there more I'm not aware of?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2010)

She's also responsible for the shutter painting project on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 17, 2010)

Which is brilliant and a surprisingly creative idea that only the most miserable misanthrope could object to. I don't think Lambeth came up with the idea all by themselves. In fact I don't think it was their idea at all.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you have many takeaways in the daytime then?



That might explain why I haven't been in there. 




joyy said:


> a huge 'kerb crawlers will be prosecuted' sign has been put up right by where i live! attractive!



I would like to point out to anyone who might have been in the area at the time that the man in that silver truck who beeped the car horn before swerving into the kerb was neither a punter nor a pimp and the woman who walked up the road and got in the truck was not a prostitute.  Thank you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2010)

i like the coloured glass above sainsbury's. anyone noticed it?


----------



## ajdown (Aug 17, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Which is brilliant and a surprisingly creative idea that only the most miserable misanthrope could object to. I don't think Lambeth came up with the idea all by themselves. In fact I don't think it was their idea at all.


 
Not objecting to the shutter painting, but it's still bloody expensive...


----------



## Kanda (Aug 17, 2010)

joyy said:


> a huge 'kerb crawlers will be prosecuted' sign has been put up right by where i live! attractive!


 
It seems to have moved it up to New Park Road. Normally we only have Judy up this way...


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2010)

The frontage of the new Starbucks has been revealed and - to be fair - it's fairly restrained.

I doubt if I'll ever set foot in the place, mind. Why drink corporate shite when you can get some of the best coffee in London a short walk away, innit?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 17, 2010)

editor said:


> The frontage of the new Starbucks has been revealed and - to be fair - it's fairly restrained.
> 
> I doubt if I'll ever set foot in the place, mind. Why drink corporate shite when you can get some of the best coffee in London a short walk away, innit?


 
Starbucks will be open early enough for us early birds. I pass through at about 6:30-7am most days.


----------



## brix (Aug 17, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Starbucks will be open early enough for us early birds. I pass through at about 6:30-7am most days.


 
Probably not early enough for you then, but Paulo's Way opens at 7am and their coffee is really excellent and a bargainous £1.50 for a good-sized cup.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2010)

There's another one now on the corner of BWL and BH


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2010)

brix said:


> Probably not early enough for you then, but Paulo's Way opens at 7am and their coffee is really excellent and a bargainous £1.50 for a good-sized cup.


 
Aye, I have to be in work by 7am.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2010)

It seems Lisboa Grill (fromerly The Gallery) are opening a deli/coffee shop etc next door to their current premises. Apparently, they used to send custom down to Pauloz Way until they decided to start similar menu items (Piri chicken etc).

It's War!


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 18, 2010)

brix said:


> Probably not early enough for you then, but Paulo's Way opens at 7am and their coffee is really excellent and a bargainous £1.50 for a good-sized cup.



Bargainous? Adam's Bakery on brixton Hill (nr White Horse) knocks out decent coffee at a quid. Bargainous indeed.


----------



## brix (Aug 18, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Bargainous? Adam's Bakery on brixton Hill (nr White Horse) knocks out decent coffee at a quid. Bargainous indeed.


 
It's really excellent coffee in Paulo's though, although tbf I haven't tried the coffee from Adam's so I can't compare.  I really meant it was a bargain compared to what people will pay for (shit) coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2010)

I've just been to Brixton and seen a Starbucks next to the tube.  When did that appear?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just been to Brixton and seen a Starbucks next to the tube.  When did that appear?


 
There's a whole thread about it in THIS forum! As well as the last two pages of this thread


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2010)

Kanda said:


> There's a whole thread about it in THIS forum! As well as the last two pages of this thread


 

I can't be arsed to read about Starbucks so I just whizzed past those posts.  I thought it was just a rumour that started ages ago and people were just discussing the gentrification implications of it etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2010)

editor said:


> The frontage of the new Starbucks has been revealed and - to be fair - it's fairly restrained.
> 
> I doubt if I'll ever set foot in the place, mind. Why drink corporate shite when you can get some of the best coffee in London a short walk away, innit?


 


Kanda said:


> Starbucks will be open early enough for us early birds. I pass through at about 6:30-7am most days.






Kanda said:


> There's a whole thread about it in THIS forum! As well as the last two pages of this thread


 

Ah yes, the last two pages are full of posts about it


----------



## brix (Aug 18, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah yes, the last two pages are full of posts about it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2010)

brix said:


>



As in a post by Editor and two other people commenting on it, hardly two pages worth


----------



## brix (Aug 18, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> As in a post by Editor and two other people commenting on it, hardly two pages worth


 
Yes, but there is also a TEN PAGE thread in the Brixton forum Min! http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/324834-Starbucks-coming-to-Brixton


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2010)

brix said:


> Yes, but there is also a TEN PAGE thread in the Brixton forum Min! http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/324834-Starbucks-coming-to-Brixton


 

Like I said, I assumed it was just an idea/rumour and the thread had turned into a politics chat so ignored it.  The fact that I don't really drink coffee means I wasn't particularly interested either.  Even when I do drink coffee, I'm not stupid enough to pay silly prices


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 18, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't be arsed to read about Starbucks so I just whizzed past those posts.  I thought it was just a rumour that started ages ago and people were just discussing the gentrification implications of it etc.


 
No. I had hoped we'd got close to agreeing to protest outside it.

"Starbucks - just say no fucking way dude"


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2010)

brix said:


> It's really excellent coffee in Paulo's though, although tbf I haven't tried the coffee from Adam's so I can't compare.  I really meant it was a bargain compared to what people will pay for (shit) coffee at Starbucks.



Adam's is alright. I rate it above Nero which is probably the most acceptable of the coffee chains. 

Have never been to Paulo's and doubt I will - the bright decor, particularly the neon green algae in the fish tank, puts me off. Its a pity as Negril is not open during the day and that would be a good alternative.


----------



## paolo (Aug 19, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Adam's is alright. I rate it above Nero which is probably the most acceptable of the coffee chains.
> 
> Have never been to Paulo's and doubt I will - the bright decor, particularly the neon green algae in the fish tank, puts me off. Its a pity as Negril is not open during the day and that would be a good alternative.



I really like Paulo'z

Has been my weekend brunch place ever since I moved here. The 'Special Chicken Escalope' is awesome. Coffee is average, compared with Federation, but that's a hard act to follow. The cake / pastry things are a great pig out for about £1.50 a go. Some of them will easily feed two.

And - although it's not a place I'd go to drink - there's been the odd occasion where I've fancied a drink after eating, and that is an impressively stocked bar for what is basically an upmarket cafe.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Adam's is alright. I rate it above Nero which is probably the most acceptable of the coffee chains.
> 
> Have never been to Paulo's and doubt I will - the bright decor, particularly the neon green algae in the fish tank, puts me off. Its a pity as Negril is not open during the day and that would be a good alternative.


 

I like watching the fish and turtles or terrapins or whatever they are.


----------



## Planty (Aug 19, 2010)

Has anyone here eaten at Cafe Sitifis?  Looks like a nice menu.
Sorry if this has come up before.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2010)

Where is it Planty? Never heard of it before.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 19, 2010)

According to the "Brixton Pound" website it's on Coldharbour lane and you can get a 10% discount - but I have no idea whereabouts along Coldharbour Lane it is.

Googlefail.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 19, 2010)

I think it's the old Cafe Max or whatever it was called , just off CL.

It looked alright when I rushed past


----------



## Janh (Aug 19, 2010)

Cafe Sitifis offers a yummy looking mezze.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 19, 2010)

*testing*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2010)

teuchter said:


> *testing*


 

testing what?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 19, 2010)

This thread hasn't been showing up in my "subscribed threads" for a while despite the fact that I've been subscribed to it for yonks.

I'd tried manually subscribing to it but it still didn't appear.

Now that I've made that post, though, it does.

Probably some sort of mods conspiracy to exclude me


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2010)

It's my sole purpose for living teuchter.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm pleased to bring purpose to people's lives.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 19, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I'm pleased to bring purpose to people's lives.


 
Me too.







Oh wait...


----------



## Planty (Aug 20, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Where is it Planty? Never heard of it before.


 
It's where that Max Oliver cafe used to be, on that little road off Coldharbour Road, just past the corner where the juice bar used to be.


----------



## Planty (Aug 20, 2010)

Rushcroft road 
And that would be Coldharbour LANE.  
Sorry, my brain is hurting this morning.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 20, 2010)

So where should I take someone for breakfast tomorrow morning?


----------



## nagapie (Aug 20, 2010)

Negril. Not far to go either.


----------



## paolo (Aug 20, 2010)

Paulo'z


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> So where should I take someone for breakfast tomorrow morning?



Fry up at Paulo'z = fried egg, chips, beans, 1 sausage, couple of rashers of bacon, sliced tomato and 1 slice of black pudding + toast and a cup of tea = £4.50

Never been to Negril for breakfast


----------



## teuchter (Aug 21, 2010)

It depends who you are taking for breakfast and why.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 21, 2010)

teuchter said:


> It depends who you are taking for breakfast and why.


 
Someone who, it would appear, gets up early enough not to miss the local eateries' breakfast menus.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 21, 2010)

.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 21, 2010)

Pauloz is cheaper and nice but Negril has more interesting stuff on the menu and you don't have to put up with the telly.


----------



## paolo (Aug 21, 2010)

I wish Negril would put a proper menu up outside. I've still no idea of what stuff costs - apart from a vague memory when I once went in and went hunting for a menu. Noone came to help, so I ventured further in and got told "You can't come down here" (the correct challenge would have been "Can I help you".)

So I went back up, hunted around a bit more, and found some photocopied menus on a table and had a look. I'm not sure me doing that really added to the ambience for people sitting down for dinner. Some, understandably, wondered what I was doing.

I'll probably eat there one day, but only when I can see the menu without all that messing around / being told off Etc. There's easier places to spend money.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2010)

I was recently a bit disappointed to discover their disabled toilet is now a storeroom


----------



## ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Did you say anything??


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was recently a bit disappointed to discover their disabled toilet is now a storeroom


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2010)

We went to Negrils because it wasn't raining.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2010)

ash said:


> Did you say anything??


 
Nah.   Went downstairs


----------



## ajdown (Aug 22, 2010)

Apparently the River Wandle has a flood alert on it as part of this humungous storm that's battering us at present - as does Streatham and Norwood.  Hopefully I'll be ok at the top of the hill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Apparently the River Wandle has a flood alert on it as part of this humungous storm that's battering us at present - as does Streatham and Norwood.  Hopefully I'll be ok at the top of the hill.


 

What storm?  Is it raining?  

*looks out window*


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was recently a bit disappointed to discover their disabled toilet is now a storeroom


 
It was always a storeroom.   Brix had a lovely laugh at me over that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> It was always a storeroom.   Brix had a lovely laugh at me over that.


 

Not when they first opened it.  I'm sure himself used it once, but I could be wrong


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 23, 2010)

Brixton was mad this morning!

I felt like Snake Plissken trying to escape New York.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2010)

There was a problem at West Norwood which probably increased the number of people wanting to use Brixton, but Brixton to Victoria was suspended for a while so, yeah, it would be. 



Not that it isn't normally.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 23, 2010)

I couldn't get a bus down Tulse Hill, Effra road was jammed anyway. Then got a 415 at Brixton which terminated at Ken Church, then got another 415 to Elephant....and had to change again......blooming nightmare, but strangely still only took me 45 minutes to get to work!

I don't understand why bus driver can't announce that Brixton Station is closed, which would stop so many people getting off and then trying to get back on again!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2010)

Bus drivers have got to have their fun too.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not when they first opened it.  I'm sure himself used it once, but I could be wrong


 
I'm sure there was no toilet in there.  I doubt they'd put in all the equipment then rip it all out again a few weeks later to put some mops in it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 23, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Bus drivers have got to have their fun too.


 
Y'know what? I hate Bus Drivers.

I always say thank you to them and they almost never respond with any kind of acknowledgment.

They smell!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2010)

I always say 'kyew.  they'll know themselves which they deserve.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 23, 2010)

I saw a bus driver on Brixton Hill ram a car on Saturday that had pulled out in front of him presumably to discuss a bump or something.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 24, 2010)

Great. Just as I decide to go to bed because I  have a very long day ahead of me tomorrow, it's helicopter time


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I'm sure there was no toilet in there.  I doubt they'd put in all the equipment then rip it all out again a few weeks later to put some mops in it.


 
Maybe the toilet's still in there but piled high with boxes?

I'm going to have to check it out next time I go there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2010)

When did a mosque appear in NPR?  Has it been there long and I've just missed it or is it new?


----------



## ajdown (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't know, but thanks to Ramadan prayers there's nowhere to park.

I shall be following it up with the council to make sure they have the right permissions for the use of that building for a start.  I don't appreciate commuters taking all the parking spaces during the day, and I don't really appreciate them taking up all the parking at night until gone 11pm either.

Shouldn't we have had a noticification of change of use from whatever it was before - a cafe?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I don't know, but thanks to Ramadan prayers there's nowhere to park.
> 
> I shall be following it up with the council to make sure they have the right permissions for the use of that building for a start.  I don't appreciate commuters taking all the parking spaces during the day, and I don't really appreciate them taking up all the parking at night until gone 11pm either.
> 
> Shouldn't we have had a noticification of change of use from whatever it was before - a cafe?



I can't remember what it was.  Wasn't it empty?  Or was it that jerk chicken place?  

No point moaning about parking spaces.  Half of Brixton Hill has had to put up with that since Ruach and all the other churches opened up


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2010)

In 2007 it was a centre for Somalians apparently.

http://www.aayatiin.org/sse.pdf


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2010)

It would seem it also used to sell vinyls and cds, although I can't remember how long ago that was


----------



## ajdown (Aug 26, 2010)

Google Maps shows Tastee Snacks, Aayatiin Foundation and a closed looking unit next to the hi-fi shop.  I can't quite place which unit it's in from memory.

Seems the Aayatiin Foundation are responsible as they are listed under the "Mosques and Islamic Faith organisations" on the Lambeth website under 'Somali Education Forum/Aayatiin Foundation'.

Would have been nice to have put objections in before it opened as a mosque, assuming of course they actually asked permission to open it in the first place.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Google Maps shows Tastee Snacks, Aayatiin Foundation and a closed looking unit next to the hi-fi shop.  I can't quite place which unit it's in from memory.
> 
> Seems the Aayatiin Foundation are responsible as they are listed under the "Mosques and Islamic Faith organisations" on the Lambeth website under 'Somali Education Forum/Aayatiin Foundation'.
> 
> Would have been nice to have put objections in before it opened as a mosque, assuming of course they actually asked permission to open it in the first place.


 

Tastee Snacks is 1D NPR.  Aayatiin was 1C.  Having searched for the mosque, it would seem that that is 1C.  Aayatiin have gone, unless they've renamed themselves.  If you do a street view on google maps, you'll see what Aayatiin looks like.  It doesn't look like that now.  It now has a green exterior.

In fact, you can still see the old signage for the record shop before Aayatiin took it over and didn't even paint over the old sign!


----------



## joyy (Aug 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> When did a mosque appear in NPR?  Has it been there long and I've just missed it or is it new?



I live right by there, it seems to have been used as a mosque for at least a few months, but they have been gradually working in the 'tasty snax' section and i think only recently made use of that part.....only just been painted green too!
Has been really busy lately and people seem to like hanging out on my doorstep, maybe they are keeping guard for me! Probably wont be as busy after Ramadan. Think it is Aayatiin foundation (get their post accidentally sometimes).


----------



## paolo (Aug 26, 2010)

nagapie said:


> I saw a bus driver on Brixton Hill ram a car on Saturday that had pulled out in front of him presumably to discuss a bump or something.


 
Was that the one outside Paulo'z? I saw loaaads of note taking from witnesses.

So what happened?


----------



## brix (Aug 26, 2010)

I live on New Park Road and I'm really happy with the mosque being there.  They're gradually sprucing up a run down bit of the street and are considerate neighbours.  And now it's Ramadan there's a really nice atmophere in the evening when everyone comes together for iftar


----------



## teuchter (Aug 26, 2010)

Well they don't appear to have planning permission for a change of use.


----------



## matt m (Aug 26, 2010)

Pleasant evening out in Granville Arcade tonight (Thursday). Decent fish curry (mussels, prawns, bit of squid, bit of tialapia in there too I think) and rice in Etta's Kitchen. Good crabcake starter.

Lots of Hoxtonian looking yoof drinking cans and smoking fags looking slightly pleased with themselves, standing around listening to indie disco (LCD soundsystem et al) but then that's presumably what earlytwentysomethings do these days.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 26, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Was that the one outside Paulo'z? I saw loaaads of note taking from witnesses.
> 
> So what happened?



Didn't see it from the outset. What I did see was a guy drive out in front of a bus that was stopped at a traffic light. Then he and another guy got out and started yelling at the driver. They looked angry but not threatening and there were loads of people around. Then the driver either lost the plot and rammed the car or tried to get round it and bumped it, probably the latter. There was a woman in the car so pretty stupid and reckless. Then the cops and ambulances etc. started to arrive and I left.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Well they don't appear to have planning permission for a change of use.


 


Have you looked on Lambeth's planning website then?

I've not come across anything myself, but it is listed under _Mosques and Islamic Faith Organisations.  
_
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/CommunityLiving/FaithInLambeth/MosquesIslamicFaithOrganisations.htm


----------



## teuchter (Aug 28, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you looked on Lambeth's planning website then?


 
Yes, various applications to change from A1 (retail) to A3 (restaurant/takeaway) use but that's it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Yes, various applications to change from A1 (retail) to A3 (restaurant/takeaway) use but that's it.


 

Naughty them.  Islamic Faith Organisation could mean a mosque I suppose 

but I doubt it


----------



## ajdown (Aug 30, 2010)

brix said:


> I live on New Park Road and I'm really happy with the mosque being there.  They're gradually sprucing up a run down bit of the street and are considerate neighbours.  And now it's Ramadan there's a really nice atmophere in the evening when everyone comes together for iftar


 
... unless you happen to want to try and park somewhere - and you can't because of them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2010)

Now you know how the residents of the rest of Brixton Hill feel every time a new church crops up


----------



## ajdown (Aug 30, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you looked on Lambeth's planning website then?
> 
> I've not come across anything myself, but it is listed under _Mosques and Islamic Faith Organisations.
> _
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/CommunityLiving/FaithInLambeth/MosquesIslamicFaithOrganisations.htm



The Aayatin Foundation is listed - as is the Somali Education Forum - but not a mosque.  So, it does seem it's there without any planning permission.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2010)

ajdown said:


> The Aayatin Foundation is listed - as is the Somali Education Forum - but not a mosque.  So, it does seem it's there without any planning permission.


 

Yes, but they're listed under Mosques and Islamic Faith Organisations.

I suppose they may have been vague when they told Lambeth what plans they had for the future


----------



## ajdown (Aug 30, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I suppose they may have been vague when they told Lambeth what plans they had for the future


 
I'm sure that will soon be rectified.


----------



## brix (Aug 30, 2010)

ajdown said:


> ... unless you happen to want to try and park somewhere - and you can't because of them.


 
Hardly anyone I see going there arrives in a car.  But don't let the truth get in the way of your whinging.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2010)

brix said:


> Hardly anyone I see going there arrives in a car.  But don't let the truth get in the way of your whinging.


 
In the absence of Iroko and The Telegraph, it's his new project


----------



## Planty (Aug 30, 2010)

THere's an absolutely  beautiful flower bed at the far end of the walled garden in Brockwell park.  Really.  
It's got very tall and unusual plants and the design is inspired.   Some special project I think.
Go see it if you haven't already!!


----------



## ajdown (Aug 30, 2010)

brix said:


> Hardly anyone I see going there arrives in a car.  But don't let the truth get in the way of your whinging.


 
So where else are all the occupants of the cars currently clogging that end of New Park Road going - and have been every night for a while?

Normally in my road, of an evening I can count 4 or 5 spaces.  There isn't one for me at the moment, let alone a spare one.


----------



## brix (Aug 31, 2010)

ajdown said:


> So where else are all the occupants of the cars currently clogging that end of New Park Road going - and have been every night for a while?
> 
> Normally in my road, of an evening I can count 4 or 5 spaces.  There isn't one for me at the moment, let alone a spare one.


 
Don't know (and frankly I don't care) but as I said hardly anyone going to the mosque arrives by car, so you'll have to find someone else to blame.


----------



## co-op (Sep 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Now you know how the residents of the rest of Brixton Hill feel every time a new church crops up



Somehow I have a feeling that christians parking their cars all over the place isn't going to annoy ajdown as much as muslims doing exactly the same. I wonder why that would be?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2010)

co-op said:


> Somehow I have a feeling that christians parking their cars all over the place isn't going to annoy ajdown as much as muslims doing exactly the same. I wonder why that would be?






Maybe they'll stick up some loudspeakers for morning prayer calls just so he can wake up and put some ear plugs in


----------



## ajdown (Sep 1, 2010)

co-op said:


> Somehow I have a feeling that christians parking their cars all over the place isn't going to annoy ajdown as much as muslims doing exactly the same. I wonder why that would be?


 
Actually it would, as there's enough problems with parking without some other large organisation trying to take over what's left - and even the council's supposed solution of parking permits wouldn't work either because it's normally only Monday-Friday 9-5 that the permits are in operation.

It shouldn't be too much to ask to be able to park your car within 100 metres of your front door.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Actually it would, as there's enough problems with parking without some other large organisation trying to take over what's left - and even the council's supposed solution of parking permits wouldn't work either because it's normally only Monday-Friday 9-5 that the permits are in operation.
> 
> It shouldn't be too much to ask to be able to park your car within 100 metres of your front door.


 

The exercise walking to your car that's further than 100 metres is good for you though AJ


----------



## Kanda (Sep 1, 2010)

I never have any problem parking around NPR. I leave my car around there a lot.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 1, 2010)

Kanda said:


> I never have any problem parking around NPR. I leave my car around there a lot.


 
I'm at the Brixton Hill end, which I assume is more popular amongst commuters due to its proximity to the bus routes down the hill.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 1, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I'm at the Brixton Hill end, which I assume is more popular amongst commuters due to its proximity to the bus routes down the hill.


 
I leave my car around there cos I drink in the Hand in Hand.. same end. I live on Montrell Road, I could walk I guess


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2010)

Kanda said:


> I leave my car around there cos I drink in the Hand in Hand.. same end. I live on Montrell Road, I could walk I guess


 

AJ being a driver probably considers the Hand miles away from end of NPR/Brixton Hill


----------



## Kanda (Sep 1, 2010)

Well it's been parked on Lyham Rd the last 2 weeks


----------



## ajdown (Sep 1, 2010)

But if I park in someone else's road, then aren't I just adding to the overall problem?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 1, 2010)

ajdown said:


> But if I park in someone else's road, then aren't I just adding to the overall problem?


 
Gone are the days of having your own spot outside your house. Especially in London!

Nearly ALL my friends live around there, they frequently have to park on a different road, they don't care, they're used to it.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 1, 2010)

The car that is parked outside my house (badly, taking up 2 spaces I add) hasn't moved for at least 6 weeks - but as it's taxed there doesn't seem to be much that can be done about it.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2010)

that's a long visit to the mosque.


----------



## co-op (Sep 1, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Actually it would,



So you say, yet strangely it was when muslims (allegedly) started doing it that you got annoyed, when christians have been doing it for ages.



ajdown said:


> It shouldn't be too much to ask to be able to park your car within 100 metres of your front door.



You can park it right outside your door whenever you want, you just need to buy a house with a front drive. 

See? Once more, the free market solves all problems.


----------



## co-op (Sep 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they'll stick up some loudspeakers for morning prayer calls just so he can wake up and put some ear plugs in


 
Truly it would please the Prophet, peace be upon him.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 1, 2010)

The funniest thing is, in the 2 weeks my car has been on Lyham Road.. the space outside my house was always free. You could have parked there AJ!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> that's a long visit to the mosque.


 


Sounds to me if it's been there for 6 weeks 

a)  It belongs to a resident
b)  It's been stolen and dumped
c)  The owner is on holiday
d)  Someone is doing a lot of praying


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2010)

Kanda said:


> The funniest thing is, in the 2 weeks my car has been on Lyham Road.. the space outside my house was always free. You could have parked there AJ!


 

Maybe it's too far for him to walk?


----------



## ajdown (Sep 1, 2010)

This is Brixton we're talking about.  I'd like to have my car within sight and earshot.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2010)

ajdown said:


> This is Brixton we're talking about.  I'd like to have my car within sight and earshot.


 

So if you're asleep, are you aware your car's being stolen?


----------



## ajdown (Sep 1, 2010)

I tend to sleep with the window open so yes, I'd probably hear glass being broken - plus of course there's always the alarm, assuming the little scroats don't find a way to disable it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I tend to sleep with the window open so yes, I'd probably hear glass being broken - plus of course there's always the alarm, assuming the little scroats don't find a way to disable it.


 

Well now you can be a good neighbour and keep an ear out for the other car being nicked


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sounds to me if it's been there for 6 weeks
> 
> a)  It belongs to a resident
> b)  It's been stolen and dumped
> ...



You forgot 
e) The owner came to Brixton for a night out, got totally off their face, went home by night bus and has no memory whatsoever of where they parked the car.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> You forgot
> e) The owner came to Brixton for a night out, got totally off their face, went home by night bus and has no memory whatsoever of where they parked the car.


























They're probably sitting in The Albert now thinking "I'm sure I parked it round here somewhere"


----------



## Laughing Toad (Sep 1, 2010)

ajdown said:


> It shouldn't be too much to ask to be able to park your car within 100 metres of your front door.



Actually it_ is_ too much to ask. You want to park a private vehicle on public space. Half of Londoners get along fine without a car -I don't see why you can't.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 2, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I tend to sleep with the window open so yes, I'd probably hear glass being broken - plus of course there's always the alarm, assuming the little scroats don't find a way to disable it.


 
Nah, you still won't hear it. Trust me.

I think you need to move somewhere you're happy to live in, where the same shit will still probably happen....


----------



## co-op (Sep 2, 2010)

ajdown said:


> This is Brixton we're talking about.  I'd like to have my car within sight and earshot.


 
Just go and buy a house with a drive. Simples. 

Honestly Brixton's changed, all these poor people moving in.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2010)

I think you'll find it's far more "Brixton's changed, all these poor people moving out". Cars, _cars_? We just used to wear cheap roller skates that fit over your shoes and hang on the back of a passing milk float.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2010)

....and milk floats are a thing of the past since they stopped milk tokens...it's all cold-filtered organic hand pulled by virgin milk-maids at dawn and delivered by sodding Ocado now, so it is.


----------



## ash (Sep 2, 2010)

Aye tiz so in these parts -  ' thats nasty' as my daughter would say.


----------



## co-op (Sep 2, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think you'll find it's far more "Brixton's changed, all these poor people moving out".



Well I might have been riffing off this trope.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 2, 2010)

Car Wash on Brixton Hill in Lambeth Life.

Apparently the operators of an illegal car washing business have been fined £25,000.

The council's planning department issued hte notice against the director in March 2009 after discovering that the car wash did not have permission.  The enforcement notice also required them to remove the fence and equipment from the site.  It was still in operation at the end of April last year when the enforcement notice came into effect and the pair were tkane to court for non-compliance after failing to meet a deadline to cease trading.

So what's the situation now?  Are they now operating legally?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 2, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Car Wash on Brixton Hill in Lambeth Life.
> 
> Apparently the operators of an illegal car washing business have been fined £25,00.
> 
> ...



Is that £25,000 or 25 quid?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 2, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Is that £25,000 or 25 quid?


 

*curses*


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 2, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *curses*



or was it £2500?

ah i see you fixed it.....is it still open? I rarely walk past there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 2, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> or was it £2500?
> 
> ah i see you fixed it.....is it still open? I rarely walk past there


 

I'm not sure.


----------



## Winot (Sep 2, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ....and milk floats are a thing of the past since they stopped milk tokens...it's all cold-filtered organic hand pulled by virgin milk-maids at dawn and delivered by sodding Ocado now, so it is.


 
We get our milk delivered by milk float.  Driven by Dave.  Nice chap.

Still, I might try this being hand-pulled by virgin milk-maids, that sounds better.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm not sure.


It's £25,000 plus somewhere between 1 & 2 thousand for council costs.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2010)

Another new cafe has opened up on Brixton Station Road almost directly opposite San Marino (and looking rather similar too).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 2, 2010)

Blimey, it's going to be caffeine wars! I hope Starbucks are trounced. Their coffee is horrible and I can't be doing with having to learn a new poncey language because you aren't allowed to ask for a 'cup of black coffee' because it's not part of their corporate nomenclature.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 2, 2010)

Why do Starbucks serve bad coffee? Is it cheaper to make bad coffee?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 2, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's £25,000 plus somewhere between 1 & 2 thousand for council costs.


 

I know the fine, I don't know if they're still operating


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 2, 2010)

How long have the windows above the old San Marino been open? I only noticed it yesterday when a pigeon came flying out...


----------



## leanderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know the fine, I don't know if they're still operating


 
they are still in business. or, at least, the site is being used to wash cars.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2010)

leanderman said:


> they are still in business. or, at least, the site is being used to wash cars.


 

Yeah, meant to post that.  Made a point to notice tonight.  I walk past there every day you know.  Often with my eyes shut obviously


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2010)

I kind of feel like maybe Lambeth's attention might be better focussed elsewhere as far as planning breaches are concerned. They didn't seem so enthusiastic about taking action when the old listed coach&horses pub on CHL was having giant signs and canopies hammered into it.

It's hard to see that the carwash place is really harming anyone, and I don't expect the people who are running it are exactly making millions from it. An easy target perhaps?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I kind of feel like maybe Lambeth's attention might be better focussed elsewhere as far as planning breaches are concerned. They didn't seem so enthusiastic about taking action when the old listed coach&horses pub on CHL was having giant signs and canopies hammered into it.
> 
> It's hard to see that the carwash place is really harming anyone, and I don't expect the people who are running it are exactly making millions from it. An easy target perhaps?


 
Maybe Lambeth would rather they were all signing on instead?  I'd say they would make a tidy sum there but unfortunately, there's so many of them working there, I don't see how they can possibly make much profit.  Fair play to the workers though, that place is often incredibly busy and they work their bollocks off.  I wonder how much they get paid though and how much their bosses are taking off them?  They might get paid a pittance. I don't know how it works or the set-up there.

Would Lambeth rather have it sitting there empty?  Probably


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd say the chances of them getting paid a pittance are fairly high.

I find it hard to think of a reason why anyone would object to them being there. I don't see how an empty derelict garage site is any better than a derelict garage site with some folk washing cars on it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I'd say the chances of them getting paid a pittance are fairly high.
> 
> I find it hard to think of a reason why anyone would object to them being there. I don't see how an empty derelict garage site is any better than a derelict garage site with some folk washing cars on it.


 

and better than a burnt down tyre place.

Maybe Lambeth want the land themselves.  Wasn't it one of the proposed sites for a new school at one stage?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 3, 2010)

No, I think that was the Water Board Allotments near the prison because the middle-class parents lobbying for a new school didn't want one in an area where poorer people lived...they lost a lot of support over that. When the site of the Evelyn Grace Academy was mooted they complained that it was crime ridden and dangerous which really pissed off people from my ends.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No, I think that was the Water Board Allotments near the prison because the middle-class parents lobbying for a new school didn't want one in an area where poorer people lived...they lost a lot of support over that. When the site of the Evelyn Grace Academy was mooted they complained that it was crime ridden and dangerous which really pissed off people from my ends.


 
Yeah, but wasn't that bit for playing fields? (ie. the Waterworks). I'm sure there was even a picture posted up here of what the school would like and it was where the garage/tyre place/carwash place is now


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 3, 2010)

Dunno. We all withdrew our help and support when they got arsey about our area.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Dunno. We all withdrew our help and support when they got arsey about our area.




Well I'm off now.  If you get bored, maybe you could find the picture


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2010)

I had a great night out in town tonight, mixing it with loads of old school Brixtonites in the Alb and Dog.

That is all.

*hic


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Dunno. We all withdrew our help and support when they got arsey about our area.


 
I found the thread on it, unfortunately the photo's gone.  It was going to be the Nelson Mandela School.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/216866-Will-Lambeth-say-YES-to-the-Mandela-School?highlight=school+tyre

It came to nothing though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2010)

editor said:


> I had a great night out in town tonight, mixing it with loads of old school Brixtonites in the Alb and Dog.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> *hic



Drunk on the job?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Drunk on the job?


Off duty all night.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2010)

editor said:


> Off duty all night.




I could have misbehaved had I known that  

Too late now.


----------



## paolo (Sep 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I'd say the chances of them getting paid a pittance are fairly high.
> 
> I find it hard to think of a reason why anyone would object to them being there. I don't see how an empty derelict garage site is any better than a derelict garage site with some folk washing cars on it.


 
Playing devils advocate, one could argue that breaching the use class is fairly fundamental, and that councils should not passively circumvent planning law by ignoring something based on merit (as opposed to facilitating change of use). I assume it is still classed as 'Petrol Station'.

Personally I have no objection. As Minnie says, they're working their bollocks off, and it's good that people are employed.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 3, 2010)

Apparently the Jeremy Kyle thing in Brixton on gangs is on now, mum just texted me.


----------



## Winot (Sep 3, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Playing devils advocate, one could argue that breaching the use class is fairly fundamental, and that councils should not passively circumvent planning law by ignoring something based on merit (as opposed to facilitating change of use). I assume it is still classed as 'Petrol Station'.
> 
> Personally I have no objection. As Minnie says, they're working their bollocks off, and it's good that people are employed.



They work hard and it's incredibly cheap - I have never paid more than £10 for an inside/outside clean which takes them a good 15 minutes.  That's £80/hour if they can do two cars at a time divided by at least six of them - and of course they are standing around with no customers for a good part of the day.

I wonder though if they were paying business rates to Lambeth and if not whether the planning thing was the easiest way to clobber them?


----------



## passivejoe (Sep 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Why do Starbucks serve bad coffee? Is it cheaper to make bad coffee?


 
It's not bad coffee... it's just not particularly strong tasting so if you like coffee, it can be too bland. Tasty enough for the majority though.
Actually, now that I'm thinking about it, I imagine it is cheaper to make bad coffee. To get as many beans as starbucks would need and to get them cheap enough, I assume they are going to be disease resistant, intensively farmed etc etc to manage the supply chain and keep prices down. These are not going to be award winning beans.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2010)

a source tells me that the man who likes to hang about the crossroads on the A205 (at the border between brixton and streatham) has been fitted with a high vis jacket. presumably this is for his own safety? his behaviour at that traffic island can be unpredictable.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 3, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> a source tells me that the man who likes to hang about the crossroads on the A205 (at the border between brixton and streatham) has been fitted with a high vis jacket. presumably this is for his own safety? his behaviour at that traffic island can be unpredictable.



He's a lot better than than his oppo who staffs the junction just before Streatham Hill Station. He's well erratic.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> a source tells me that the man who likes to hang about the crossroads on the A205 (at the border between brixton and streatham) has been fitted with a high vis jacket. presumably this is for his own safety? his behaviour at that traffic island can be unpredictable.


 
I'm sure he's been wearing that for a while.


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 4, 2010)

Angell Town is currently en fete. Soundsystem pumping out some righteous dub. La Creole barbecuing bits of the beasts of the fields and the fowls of the air. Various community groups sitting at tables with brightly coloured leaflets that nobody can be bothered to read.

If your sad, and your feeling blue,
Why don't you buy a brand new pair of shoes,
And come on down, down to Angell Town,
People down here really like to get it on.

(Apologies to the late Mr J. Morrison)


----------



## Laughing Toad (Sep 5, 2010)

Someone on Twitter claims he saw a helicopter on Windrush Square.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 5, 2010)

Laughing Toad said:


> Someone on Twitter claims he saw a helicopter on Windrush Square.


 
I saw the very same thing


----------



## joyy (Sep 5, 2010)

I saw the helicopter too! taking off! no idea why?!


----------



## gabi (Sep 9, 2010)

Anyone know of anything fun happening tonight? Have someone in town and I need to amuse her...

thanks


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2010)

You could show her Brixton's fantastic new fountain and heron?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 9, 2010)

Fuck me the drinks prices in the Academy have rocketed recently haven't they - went there last night for Fever Ray and they were £4.30 a pint! That's even more than the bloody O2 (£4) though no doubt their's have gone up by now too since I was there in Feb. I was last at the Academy back in May and I'm sure the beer was under £4 then.


----------



## gabi (Sep 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You could show her Brixton's fantastic new fountain and heron?


 
That heron's looking better value by the day. looks fucking awesome at sundown. the fountain's a bit shit tho.

hmm. ok, looks like the west end tonight then. bleurgh


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 9, 2010)

gabi said:


> Anyone know of anything fun happening tonight? Have someone in town and I need to amuse her...
> 
> thanks



We got a fellow Kiwi playing at the Windmill - www.myspace.com/delaneyfdavidson


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> We got a fellow Kiwi playing at the Windmill - www.myspace.com/delaneyfdavidson


 

I really really liked him.  Only heard the sound check and thought it was the DJ playing.  Would have liked to have stayed


----------



## teuchter (Sep 9, 2010)

it appears that they are rebuilding the Sainsburys by the tube yet again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2010)

teuchter said:


> it appears that they are rebuilding the Sainsburys by the tube yet again.


 

What do you mean rebuilding?  Is it shut again then?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 9, 2010)

They have stuff up all over the windows and there are people inside standing on ladders. I only saw it from the bus.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 9, 2010)

And in other news, there is a burst pipe of some kind creating a little river down Brixton Hill.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 9, 2010)

I think I just saw you on the bus up the hill...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2010)

teuchter said:


> And in other news, there is a burst pipe of some kind creating a little river down Brixton Hill.


 

Prison side of the road, between car wash and Jebb Avenue?  There were Waterworks guys there the other night.  Or is it somewhere else?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 10, 2010)

Kanda said:


> I think I just saw you on the bus up the hill...


 
Me?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 10, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Prison side of the road, between car wash and Jebb Avenue?  There were Waterworks guys there the other night.  Or is it somewhere else?


 
Somewhere around there but on the other side of the road.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah! You!


----------



## teuchter (Sep 10, 2010)

That must have made your day.


----------



## gabi (Sep 10, 2010)

teuchter said:


> They have stuff up all over the windows and there are people inside standing on ladders. I only saw it from the bus.


 
That opens today i think

There's also a new massive emergency loan shop opening up where the backstage used to be. Actually a step-up for that spot.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 10, 2010)

gabi said:


> There's also a new massive emergency loan shop opening up where the backstage used to be.


 
Yes I saw that. Kind of depressing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It would seem it also used to sell vinyls and cds, although I can't remember how long ago that was


 
I remembered to take a picture of the mosque in NPR the other day.  You can still see the sign indicating it used to be a record shop.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2010)

Noticed new shop on Brixton Hill in what used to be Dawn of the Raj, well I think it was Dawn of the Raj, the shops have changed so often, I can't keep track of them.  

It looks like it's going to be called Ty Crepe.  A shop selling crepes?  Or is it just a name inspired by something else. I don't know.  Does anybody?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds Welsh to me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2010)

teuchter said:


> sounds Welsh to me


 


Really?   Welsh wouldn't have even crossed my mind


----------



## Ms T (Sep 12, 2010)

La Roux was in my pilates class the other day.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Really?   Welsh wouldn't have even crossed my mind


"Ty" is Welsh for "house", hence: "Crepe House".

Tidy.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 12, 2010)

What is "crepe" welsh for?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2010)

teuchter said:


> What is "crepe" welsh for?


 

I thought crepe was French

Maybe it's a Welsh/French couple?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2010)

editor said:


> "Ty" is Welsh for "house", hence: "Crepe House".
> 
> Tidy.


 

ah, never knew that 

A Crepe House on Brixton Hill. 

Well it could be worse, it could be another chicken place, barber/hairdresser or nail bar 

Incidentally I noticed a mosque in Coldharbour Lane was I was on the No. 45 the other day.  Never noticed that before.  Is it new?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2010)

Seems there's a few crepe houses in France with the name Ty in front

http://www.eat-out.net/restaurant/paris/brittany-crepes

Ty Crepe, Ty Breiz, Ty Yann, Ty Bernic


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2010)

are they in brittany? breton is very similar to welsh, isn't it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2010)

ah, yes they are, didn't spot the url


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> are they in brittany? breton is very similar to welsh, isn't it?


 

Yeah, I was thinking that.  Old Welsh b/f told me about the links with France and said something about if you could speak and understand Welsh, you'd understand French (although he was probably talking about Breton)


----------



## teuchter (Sep 12, 2010)

where on Brixton Hill is it, anyway?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 12, 2010)

Breton, Welsh, Cornish, Gaelic and Manx are all from the same root I think.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Noticed new shop on Brixton Hill in what used to be Dawn of the Raj, well I think it was Dawn of the Raj, the shops have changed so often, I can't keep track of them.
> 
> It looks like it's going to be called Ty Crepe.  A shop selling crepes?  Or is it just a name inspired by something else. I don't know.  Does anybody?


 


teuchter said:


> where on Brixton Hill is it, anyway?


 
Next to the Tent and Tarpaulin shop


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2010)

I wonder how authentic it will be?



> While crêpes originate from Brittany, a region in the northwest of France, their consumption is nowadays widespread in France and they are considered a national dish, and they are also increasingly popular in North America and South America. In Brittany, *crêpes are traditionally served with cider*. Crêpes are served with a variety of fillings, from the most simple with only sugar to flambéed crêpes Suzette or elaborate savoury fillings.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 12, 2010)

There is a licensing application in for 99 Brixton Hill.  This is the property to the left of the sometime"Tent and Tarpaulin" shop.   It was Dawn of the Raj until some point six or seven years ago then Onyx (and most recently R-23?)

The application doesn't have a name for the proposed "restaurant + bar" - in either English, Welsh or French.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 12, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Breton, Welsh, Cornish, Gaelic and Manx are all from the same root I think.


 
and also Galician... all up and down the Western coasts of Europe basically...


----------



## leanderman (Sep 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> La Roux was in my pilates class the other day.


 
a friend told me the singer above bought a house in shakespeare road some months ago for some stupendous sum.

not bad going for a 22-year-old ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> There is a licensing application in for 99 Brixton Hill.  This is the property to the left of the sometime"Tent and Tarpaulin" shop.   It was Dawn of the Raj until some point six or seven years ago then Onyx (and most recently R-23?)
> 
> The application doesn't have a name for the proposed "restaurant + bar" - in either English, Welsh or French.



Yeah, I can only ever remember it as Dawn of the Raj, couldn't remember the Onyx and R-23 names.  There may be no name on the application but there's a sign up there already


----------



## Ms T (Sep 13, 2010)

leanderman said:


> a friend told me the singer above bought a house in shakespeare road some months ago for some stupendous sum.
> 
> not bad going for a 22-year-old ...


 
She grew up in Herne Hill, apparently.  Kudos to her for not moving to Notting Hill or Shoreditch.


----------



## OpalFruit (Sep 13, 2010)

Ms T said:


> She grew up in Herne Hill, apparently.  Kudos to her for not moving to Notting Hill or Shoreditch.



La Roux in Brixton Village http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7787555.stm


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 13, 2010)

those anti-abortion people were outside Marie Stopes today - right outside it.  I walked past pushing my sleeping baby in her pram and felt actually quite sick at the images they were using.  Such scum... I found it quite upsetting actually.

Peered into Ty Crepe - not much inside yet - just the alcohol license application on the door and a fancy sign.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 13, 2010)

The anti abortionists were on both sides of the road on Saturday. I stopped and told one he was disgusting before going into the shop.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 13, 2010)

nagapie said:


> The anti abortionists were on both sides of the road on Saturday. I stopped and told one he was disgusting before going into the shop.


 
Good for you.. I was angry at myself for saying nothing... the baby had just fallen asleep and was waking as soon as I stopped pushing and I can't get her to nap any more... but still I felt angry at myself for saying nothing.  I gave them the filthiest look I could but I feel I should really have said something.  I'm glad I don't have to pass that on the hill often - I found it profoundly depressing.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 14, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Peered into Ty Crepe - not much inside yet - just the alcohol license application on the door and a fancy sign.


 
I fear it is another harbinger of the claphamisation of Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> those anti-abortion people were outside Marie Stopes today -* right outside it.*


 
What do you mean "right outside it"?  You mean inside the property (ie. inside the gates) or out on the pavement where they normally are?


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2010)

Ms T said:


> She grew up in Herne Hill, apparently.  Kudos to her for not moving to Notting Hill or Shoreditch.


I think she lives in a posh house though.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What do you mean "right outside it"?  You mean inside the property (ie. inside the gates) or out on the pavement where they normally are?


 
I didn't see them this particular time but sometimes they've been outside the gates when there's one or two, but when there's a larger group they're usually put over the other side of the road with a small police presence.

Perhaps that's what gaijingirl meant - outside rather than across the road?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 14, 2010)

What are your thoughts on abortion ajdown?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2010)

editor said:


> I think she lives in a posh house though.


 
burn her


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 14, 2010)

nagapie said:


> The anti abortionists were on both sides of the road on Saturday. I stopped and told one he was disgusting before going into the shop.


 
My missus once tipped the stuff off their table when they had a stall in Brixton.  Made me right proud!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> My missus once tipped the stuff off their table when they had a stall in Brixton.  Made me right proud!


 
Good for her


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2010)

teuchter said:


> What are your thoughts on abortion ajdown?



Subscribes to thread


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2010)

Let's not do abortion debate on the brixton CC thread please.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 14, 2010)

When did you get so prescriptive Crispy? 

Anyway, regardless of the rights and wrongs of abortion, it takes a special sort of unempathetic cunt to want to stand outside a birth control clinic, complete with unpleasant posters and imagery, to attempt to harrass and discourage those in need of its services.

Subhuman fucking wankers frankly. If that's to do with religion, then let every one of these putrid flapjacks burn in Milton Keynes, or somewhere equally unpleasant, forever.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't mind people slanging it out about abortion, but this thread is about Brixton. So setting up some sort of showdown with ajd about it can happen on another thread.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 14, 2010)

teuchter said:


> What are your thoughts on abortion ajdown?


 
PM sent, as per Crispy's request.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 14, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Anyway, regardless of the rights and wrongs of abortion, it takes a special sort of unempathetic cunt to want to stand outside a birth control clinic, complete with unpleasant posters and imagery, to attempt to harrass and discourage those in need of its services.


 
It would be more useful if they directed their efforts towards helping underpriveldged children already suffering on this earth instead of trying to encourage people to keep babies they don't want and just add to the misery.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 14, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> burn her


 
house cost £610,000, i believe

must still be a lot of money in music


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 14, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I didn't see them this particular time but sometimes they've been outside the gates when there's one or two, but when there's a larger group they're usually put over the other side of the road with a small police presence.
> 
> Perhaps that's what gaijingirl meant - outside rather than across the road?


 
Yes that's what I meant.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes that's what I meant.


 
Ah right, never knew they stuck 'em on the other side.  Years ago, they were always directly outside the entrance


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah right, never knew they stuck 'em on the other side.  Years ago, they were always directly outside the entrance


 
I only knew because of what people had said on this thread previously - yesterday was the first time I'd seen them myself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I only knew because of what people had said on this thread previously - yesterday was the first time I'd seen them myself.


 
ah right

twats, the lot of them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I only knew because of what people had said on this thread previously - yesterday was the first time I'd seen them myself.


 
duplicate


----------



## nagapie (Sep 15, 2010)

leanderman said:


> house cost £610,000, i believe
> 
> must still be a lot of money in music



Lots of expensive houses in Brixton these days. In fact, most.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 15, 2010)

nagapie said:


> Lots of expensive houses in Brixton these days. In fact, most.


 
Shakespeare Rd is Herne Hill really, which is even more expensive.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 15, 2010)

nagapie said:


> Lots of expensive houses in Brixton these days. In fact, most.


 
Houses on Holmewood Gardens are going for 700k ish. I'm just the other side of the Sth circular and there are about 3 for sale around me for about a mill! 

Hasn't been a cheap place to buy for ages.


----------



## Winot (Sep 15, 2010)

Kanda said:


> I'm just the other side of the Sth circular and there are about 3 for sale around me for about a mill!
> 
> Hasn't been a cheap place to buy for ages.



That bit of Streatham has always been expensive.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 16, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Houses on Holmewood Gardens are going for 700k ish. I'm just the other side of the Sth circular and there are about 3 for sale around me for about a mill!
> 
> Hasn't been a cheap place to buy for ages.


 
  Are they massive?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Are they massive?


 
Just 3 story townhouses. Here's one just round the corner: http://www.foxtons.co.uk/search?bed...orm=keyword&search_type=SS&submit_type=search

We did piss ourselves when our neighbour on Holmewood put his up for sale for 700k.. no fucking way he was going to sell that with us next door!


----------



## Ms T (Sep 16, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Just 3 story townhouses. Here's one just round the corner: http://www.foxtons.co.uk/search?bed...orm=keyword&search_type=SS&submit_type=search
> 
> We did piss ourselves when our neighbour on Holmewood put his up for sale for 700k.. no fucking way he was going to sell that with us next door!


 
Blimey.  To be honest if I had that kind of money I'm not sure Streatham Hill would be my choice.  You can get big houses in Poet's Corner for less than that.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 16, 2010)

Poets Corner actually isn't that expensive by local standards ime, but there's a decent amount of consistent housing stock down that end. 

Some of the costs for smaller houses in Brixton central are just staggering in particular. Even badly carved up 1/2 beds can go for 300k, let alone a full property.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 18, 2010)

Pope alert this afternoon at 5pm.  St Peter's Residence 2a Meadow Road, SW8, just over the border.

Don't expect to get anywhere north by bus or car around that time.


----------



## matt m (Sep 20, 2010)

Floz from Florence & the Machine was eating at The Bear on Camberwell New Road on Friday night. She looks much younger when she's not on telly.

No sign of the pope though. He must have been at the Albert instead.


----------



## gabi (Sep 20, 2010)

poor local ginger celeb spotting, la roux seems to work out in the gym down the road. shes very pretty.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 20, 2010)

matt m said:


> Floz from Florence & the Machine was eating at The Bear on Camberwell New Road on Friday night. She looks much younger when she's not on telly.
> 
> No sign of the pope though. He must have been at the Albert instead.



She was in the Windmill Saturday night; looked less wasted than the rest of the nutters in there. Laura Marling was in a couple of days earlier and so was those Mumfords; I'll say one thing for them: they can drink.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 20, 2010)

A suggestion for the helicopter currently buzzing round Brixton Hill at the moment.

Fuck off somewhere else, please.

Thankyou.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2010)

ajdown said:


> A suggestion for the helicopter currently buzzing round Brixton Hill at the moment.
> 
> Fuck off somewhere else, please.
> 
> Thankyou.




Don't you think maybe they're keeping an eye on Brixton bus station?  They probably have heat sensitive equipment on board.

It's not like it's 3.00am and has been hovering for hours is it.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh dear, fire


----------



## tarannau (Sep 20, 2010)

Ah, that's why my bus home just went on a detour from the South Circular onwards, taking the merest of diversions past sodding CLAPHAM and depositing me in the centre of Brixton, a good walk away from home, some 45 agonising traffic packed minutes later.

All I could see were emergency vehicles for as far as the eye could see, like someone had the whole Playmobil 999 collection in one place. Where and what was the fire? Got to be serious with that amount of vehicular action.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2010)

Bus garage.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 20, 2010)

Yup, the old tram/bus station was on fire. Roof might need to be replaced, structure looks ok. Went up with the camera earlier.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 21, 2010)

ajdown said:


> A suggestion for the helicopter currently buzzing round Brixton Hill at the moment.
> 
> Fuck off somewhere else, please.
> 
> Thankyou.



Now that's hardly Christian is it AJ?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2010)

He has forgiven himself


----------



## ajdown (Sep 21, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Now that's hardly Christian is it AJ?


 
You know, it really annoys me when people that aren't Christians seem to know what is and isn't Christian behaviour.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Now that's hardly Christian is it AJ?



Especially as the helicopter could have been looking for grotty bits of Brixton and surrounding areas.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 21, 2010)

ajdown said:


> You know, it really annoys me when people that aren't Christians seem to know what is and isn't Christian behaviour.


 
I'm sure whining about a helicopter being out at 20:38 helping the emergency services after a fire is a bit un-christian....


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 21, 2010)

ajdown said:


> You know, it really annoys me when people that aren't Christians seem to know what is and isn't Christian behaviour.



Ah the Assumption of Mary / AJ


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2010)

ajdown said:


> You know, it really annoys me when people that aren't Christians seem to know what is and isn't Christian behaviour.


 
well it is in the bible that you should show forbearance in the presence of flying machines, for god has sent them to despatch evil from our homes. i believe it's in deuteronomy


----------



## Griffter (Sep 21, 2010)

ajdown said:


> You know, it really annoys me when people that aren't Christians seem to know what is and isn't Christian behaviour.


 
The fact that anyone has chosen NOT to be Christian can, surprisingly enough, be based on the fact that they have chosen to inform themselves, consider the ideas presented and decided that they are utter nonsense. Arguably more balanced than just adopting the term Christian and then becoming v self-righteous and hypoctrical.

As for you being so annoyed about non-Christians aj it saddens me, but if it helps you perhaps you should look at Romans 15 vs 5 "Now the God of patience and consolation grant you to be likeminded one toward another according to Christ Jesus". Surely this helps you in your time of need...or maybe it's rubbish


----------



## clandestino (Sep 21, 2010)

ajdown said:


> You know, it really annoys me when people that aren't Christians seem to know what is and isn't Christian behaviour.


 
We're taught that at school. It's called Religious Education.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 22, 2010)

In other news I got a delicious mixed salad including roast pumpkin, lentils, chickpeas, beetroot pesto, and apple and blueberry cake from Wild Capers in the market today and ate it in the 23 degree sunshine on the grass in Windrush Square.   

Lovely.


----------



## passivejoe (Sep 24, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> In other news I got a delicious mixed salad including roast pumpkin, lentils, chickpeas, beetroot pesto, and apple and blueberry cake from Wild Capers in the market today and ate it in the 23 degree sunshine on the grass in Windrush Square.
> 
> Lovely.


 
Did you have to remortgage your flat to buy it? Wild Capers is lovely but seems very expensive.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2010)

had some lovely bread from rosie's the other day - does anyone know where it's from? 
i should go in there more often - they're well nice in there.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2010)

Fucking pissed off to hear a mate of mine got really badly beaten up in Rushcroft Road last night and is still in hospital under observation.
I'm not going to name names but Albert regulars will know who I'm talking about if I say he's the Swansea fan.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2010)

editor said:


> Fucking pissed off to hear a mate of mine got really badly beaten up in Rushcroft Road last night and is still in hospital under observation.
> I'm not going to name names but Albert regulars will know who I'm talking about if I say he's the Swansea fan.


 
Sorry to hear that.  Doubt there's any cameras or anything that would identify the culprits?


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Doubt there's any cameras or anything that would identify the culprits?


Apparently he crawled into bed and was unconscious until his flatmates followed the trail of blood to his room and found him later.   The police have got involved and hopefully there'll be some CCTV somewhere.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2010)

editor said:


> Apparently he crawled into bed and was unconscious until his flatmates followed the trail of blood to his room and found him later.   The police have got involved and hopefully there'll be some CCTV somewhere.


 

Sounds like he's lucky he doesn't live alone then.  Hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2010)

Nasty. Best wishes to him on his recovery.

Those new flats, sorry luxury apartments*, at Rushcroft haven't encouraged me that it's a particular safer street these days. In the least favourite near-central Brixton road stakes, Rushcroft's up there for me.

*Yes, the old squats


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 26, 2010)

editor said:


> Fucking pissed off to hear a mate of mine got really badly beaten up in Rushcroft Road last night and is still in hospital under observation.
> I'm not going to name names but Albert regulars will know who I'm talking about if I say he's the Swansea fan.


 
Fuck


----------



## colacubes (Sep 26, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Fuck



At the moment it sounds like he's ok but will be in for a few days.  All a bit patchy but seems he was done over good and proper


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 27, 2010)

passivejoe said:


> Did you have to remortgage your flat to buy it? Wild Capers is lovely but seems very expensive.


 
It was a little bit of a treat but the salad came to £4 and came with bread too.  The cake was £2.50 which is hardly excessive for a slice of homemadeish cake.  I thought it was worth it but I wouldn't spend it every day.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

nipsla said:


> At the moment it sounds like he's ok but will be in for a few days.  All a bit patchy but seems he was done over good and proper


 
Was at the Albert last night. Horrid sounding stuff. People who had been up to see him said he is in a better state and not being monitored so closely. Poor fella


----------



## Kanda (Sep 28, 2010)

What the fuck was going on last night? I could hear sirens nearly all night whilst in bed. (Top of Brixton Hill)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2010)

I only really know two Welshmen who go in there and one of them's the Editor.  A friend of mine might want to know if it's who I think it is and visit him in hospital.

Does he have a beard?  Can someone PM me his name please?


----------



## netbob (Sep 28, 2010)

The market's about to go into lockdown for an hour in protest about the carkpark malarky.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 28, 2010)

memespring said:


> The market's about to go into lockdown for an hour in protest about the carkpark malarky.



Err? Lockdown isn't the right word. Are the traders shutting up shop for an hour to protest?


----------



## netbob (Sep 28, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Err? Lockdown isn't the right word. Are the traders shutting up shop for an hour to protest?



That's what the posters said:


----------



## netbob (Sep 28, 2010)

Lidl has loads of cycling stuff at the moment - I got some socks, a basic bike computer and a aerosol for fixing a puncture with-ought removing the tyre for £8.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2010)

I was down there earlier looking for Kwik Save


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 28, 2010)

memespring said:


> That's what the posters said:



Wow. That word really has seeped into UK-Engish ever since that multiple shooting at Virginia Tech a couple of years ago. 
A lockdown (with no hyphen) usually refers to people being kept in premises for their own safety while a serial killer is on the loose or something. It also can be used in the context of prison riots.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Wow. That word really has seeped into UK-Engish ever since that multiple shooting at Virginia Tech a couple of years ago.
> A lockdown (with no hyphen) usually refers to people being kept in premises for their own safety while a serial killer is on the loose or something. It also can be used in the context of prison riots.


 

Well better a one hour lockdown than a lockdown 24/7 eh


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 28, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well better a one hour lockdown than a lockdown 24/7 eh



Affirmative


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2010)

At Federation coffee there was a couple flaunting their iPad and top of the range Leica rangefinder cameras while their ruddy faced mate in a posh hunting jacket took snaps of the 'locals',


----------



## Kanda (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow! Down with this sort of thing! 

Anyone poncing about in coffee shops deserves ridicule imo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 30, 2010)

editor said:


> At Federation coffee there was a couple flaunting their iPad and top of the range Leica rangefinder cameras while their ruddy faced mate in a posh hunting jacket took snaps of the 'locals',


 
What next?  Gap yearers taking photos of the natives and buying native headgear?


----------



## Laughing Toad (Sep 30, 2010)

Eric Pickles is going to abolish Lambeth Life, and other free council newspapers.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/sep/28/council-run-newspapers


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 30, 2010)

Laughing Toad said:


> Eric Pickles is going to abolish Lambeth Life, and other free council newspapers.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/sep/28/council-run-newspapers


 
Well considering we often received them *after* events had actually happened, it's not a huge loss to me


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 30, 2010)

Anish Kapoor was in HH yesterday, maybe he was the one in Federation?


----------



## Janh (Sep 30, 2010)

Laughing Toad said:


> Eric Pickles is going to abolish Lambeth Life, and other free council newspapers.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/sep/28/council-run-newspapers



That is no great loss, it goes into the recycling bin automatically, and there is no such thing as a "free" council newspaper.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 30, 2010)

editor said:


> At Federation coffee there was a couple flaunting their iPad and top of the range Leica rangefinder cameras while their ruddy faced mate in a posh hunting jacket took snaps of the 'locals',


 Ah, I think I know who the Leica snapping bloke is. A long term Brixton resident who takes some fine photographs with his quality camera. Hopefully he will along shortly to set the story straight.


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 30, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Anish Kapoor was in HH yesterday, maybe he was the one in Federation?


 

Who is Anish Kapoor?


----------



## viramati (Sep 30, 2010)

Interesting. a friend just pointed me to this site as the one with the leica was myself. Would just say that I have lived in Brixton for 30 years and am amazed that people can come to this sort of conclusion. have no idea who the the lady with the ipad was (apart from the fact that she had an Australian accent) and the 'ruddy faced' person is an ex pro Photographer who has lived here longer than me. we had just been to visit the new ' Viewfinder Photography gallery' in the market. So relax there was no invasion taking place. Top marks though for spotting the leica even with the logo etc taped over!!
I was also interested to see how much the Granville has changed over the last few months with so called 'poncy' coffee shops, art Galleries and restaurants etc opening up on every corner. the Locals will have to get used to people coming from further afield than Brixton Water Lane!!

http://www.urban75.org/vista/granville.html


----------



## viramati (Sep 30, 2010)

uk benzo said:


> Who is Anish Kapoor?


 

http://www.anishkapoor.com/


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2010)

viramati said:


> Interesting. a friend just pointed me to this site as the one with the leica was myself. Would just say that I have lived in Brixton for 30 years and am amazed that people can come to this sort of conclusion. have no idea who the the lady with the ipad was (apart from the fact that she had an Australian accent) and the 'ruddy faced' person is an ex pro Photographer who has lived here longer than me. we had just been to visit the new ' Viewfinder Photography gallery' in the market. So relax there was no invasion taking place. Top marks though for spotting the leica even with the logo etc taped over!!


 Please accept my 'umble apologies. On the way to Federation we'd passed three other photographers brandishing really expensive cameras, so when I saw a Leica-toting snapper in my local coffee bar - sat next to an iPadder - I clearly jumped to the wrong conclusion.

I'd incorrectly pegged you as one of_ them there outsiders_, but now you've introduced yourself, I'd love to see some of your pics!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


I've been pwned good'n'proper.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2010)

editor said:


> I've been pwned good'n'proper.


 
Lucky it's quiet eh? 

Here, you may need this


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2010)

What the fuck is that? It doesn't look too tasty.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2010)

editor said:


> What the fuck is that? It doesn't look too tasty.


 

ah, it was 'umble pie, forgot you're a vegetarian so I've supplied you with a slice of apple pie instead



> The expression derives from umble pie, which was a pie filled with liver, heart and other offal, especially of cow but often deer or boar. Umble evolved from numble, (after the French nomble) meaning 'deer's innards'.[1][2] Umbles were considered inferior food; in medieval times the pie was often served to lower-class people.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2010)

Incidentally, it would seem that there has been 4 attacks on adult males in the last few weeks, so be careful walking home everyone.  The person from The Albert was the 2nd I know of, but a friend of mine told me about two other guys who have also been attacked.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, it was 'umble pie, forgot you're a vegetarian so I've supplied you with a slice of apple pie instead


You've sneakily changed the picture! LOL. I love apple pie, btw. Humble pie sounds disgusting!


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Incidentally, it would seem that there has been 4 attacks on adult males in the last few weeks, so be careful walking home everyone.  The person from The Albert was the 2nd I know of, but a friend of mine told me about two other guys who have also been attacked.


That sucks. 

Where and when have these attacks taken place?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2010)

editor said:


> You've sneakily changed the picture! LOL. I love apple pie, btw. Humble pie sounds disgusting!



I agree.  Sounds bloody offal



editor said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Where and when have these attacks taken place?


 
Not sure, will have to ask friend where the two other guys I don't know were mugged.  The one I do know about was in Baytree Road.  He got clumped round the head as well.  The two guys I don't know, one of them is apparently a very large guy (so the muggers are obviously quite bold), and the other guy sounds like he has a disability of sorts.  Will try to remember to ask friend where these two guys were attacked.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2010)

I've just been looking at Viramati's pictures.  Didn't notice any Brixton ones but didn't really take a good look.

eta:  Actually, there is, on his Flickr photos

There's a funny caption under the Brixton photo


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not sure, will have to ask friend where the two other guys I don't know were mugged.  The one I do know about was in Baytree Road.  He got clumped round the head as well.  The two guys I don't know, one of them is apparently a very large guy (so the muggers are obviously quite bold), and the other guy sounds like he has a disability of sorts.  Will try to remember to ask friend where these two guys were attacked.



If it's the same big guy, I think he may already post on here.

I know of two other people who have been jumped on the way home from the Albert in the last couple of months. One was on Gresham Road I think, not sure exactly whereabouts the other attack took place, I'll find out.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh dear Ed!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 1, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Oh dear Ed!


 
That's made my morning


----------



## Griffter (Oct 1, 2010)

editor said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Where and when have these attacks taken place?


 
I was attacked on 10th June on Morval Road. Walked round the corner from Trelawn coming home from work at about 9:30pm and a guy came out and asked for my wallet as he smashed a bottle in my face and then came at me again with the broken bottle before I had the chance to do anything. I ran off before he could get anything but there was an awful lot of blood. Ended up in Kings and had eight stitches in my face and had couple of very black eyes and am going back in in November to have my nose reset. The police have been good but there were no witnesses and no CCTV because it's residential - they did a door to door but that came back with nothing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2010)

Right, just rang friend and not a huge help I'm afraid.

Besides the Ruschroft Road one, and the Baytree Road one which was about 3-4 weeks ago, one of them was around the Coldharbour/Loughborough way.  He thinks that was around a month ago as well.

Doesn't know the details of the 4th one he's heard about.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> If it's the same big guy, I think he may already post on here.


 

Sounds very much like someone may be keeping an eye on people leaving The Albert


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2010)

Griffter said:


> I was attacked on 10th June on Morval Road. Walked round the corner from Trelawn coming home from work at about 9:30pm and a guy came out and asked for my wallet as he smashed a bottle in my face and then came at me again with the broken bottle before I had the chance to do anything. I ran off before he could get anything but there was an awful lot of blood. Ended up in Kings and had eight stitches in my face and had couple of very black eyes and am going back in in November to have my nose reset. The police have been good but there were no witnesses and no CCTV because it's residential - they did a door to door but that came back with nothing.


 
That's bad news, sorry to hear that.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2010)

Griffter said:


> I was attacked on 10th June on Morval Road. Walked round the corner from Trelawn coming home from work at about 9:30pm and a guy came out and asked for my wallet as he smashed a bottle in my face and then came at me again with the broken bottle before I had the chance to do anything. I ran off before he could get anything but there was an awful lot of blood. Ended up in Kings and had eight stitches in my face and had couple of very black eyes and am going back in in November to have my nose reset. The police have been good but there were no witnesses and no CCTV because it's residential - they did a door to door but that came back with nothing.


Fucking hell, that's terrible. 

What did the bloke look like?


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sounds very much like someone may be keeping an eye on people leaving The Albert


I very much doubt it - it's more likely to happen  because Coldharbour Lane/Rushcroft Rd are prime "picking-off" grounds on account of the night economy in the area.

I see some hopelessly pissed up and vulnerable people staggering around in the early hours, and they must present easy targets to mugging scumbags.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2010)

editor said:


> I very much doubt it - it's more likely to happen  because Coldharbour Lane/Rushcroft Rd are prime "picking-off" grounds on account of the night economy in the area.
> 
> I see some hopelessly pissed up and vulnerable people staggering around in the early hours, and they must present easy targets to mugging scumbags.


 
True enough I suppose.  Being as I drink up the Hill, I tend to forget just how many pubs/clubs there are down your end.

Funnily enough, whilst standing outside my local last night, one of the regulars heard a kid on bike using his phone and saying something about "they're on the pavement".  Kept my eyes open the rest of the evening in case a little gang of muggers were on the prowl


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 1, 2010)

editor said:


> I very much doubt it - it's more likely to happen  because Coldharbour Lane/Rushcroft Rd are prime "picking-off" grounds on account of the night economy in the area.
> 
> I see some hopelessly pissed up and vulnerable people staggering around in the early hours, and they must present easy targets to mugging scumbags.



See, to me it seems a lot more dangerous since the Police cracked down on the night economy and dispersed it out of sight into other local streets.


----------



## viramati (Oct 1, 2010)

editor said:


> Please accept my 'umble apologies. On the way to Federation we'd passed three other photographers brandishing really expensive cameras, so when I saw a Leica-toting snapper in my local coffee bar - sat next to an iPadder - I clearly jumped to the wrong conclusion.
> 
> I'd incorrectly pegged you as one of_ them there outsiders_, but now you've introduced yourself, I'd love to see some of your pics!



no apologies needed. My work can be seen here
http://dpsampson.zenfolio.com/
and our local flickr group here
http://www.flickr.com/groups/effra_fc/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2010)

viramati said:


> no apologies needed. My work can be seen here
> http://dpsampson.zenfolio.com/
> and our local flickr group here
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/effra_fc/


 
I already found you website.  I liked the comment under the Brixton photo on Flickr


----------



## nagapie (Oct 2, 2010)

Just been out shopping in Brixton. So much for the new trendy Brixton, I couldn't find a cupcake anywhere and I wanted to buy one for my friend's little girl who's coming over later.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 2, 2010)

nagapie said:


> Just been out shopping in Brixton. So much for the new trendy Brixton, I couldn't find a cupcake anywhere and I wanted to buy one for my friend's little girl who's coming over later.


IIRC the cupcake stall is in the Granville Arcade/Brixton Village in the row farthest away from Atlantic Road...


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2010)

In case anyone's forgotten - the ruddy tube is out all weekend.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2010)

nagapie said:


> Just been out shopping in Brixton. So much for the new trendy Brixton, I couldn't find a cupcake anywhere and I wanted to buy one for my friend's little girl who's coming over later.


 
Why not just buy her a normal cake or make your own fairy cakes?


----------



## nagapie (Oct 2, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why not just buy her a normal cake or make your own fairy cakes?



She's 3 and likes pretty little cakes and I didn't have time to bake my own.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2010)

nagapie said:


> She's 3 and likes pretty little cakes and I didn't have time to bake my own.


 

Did you fInd one then?


----------



## story (Oct 2, 2010)

Blimey, it's really really raining hard. I suppose it'll be a test of that drainage system that was put in during the summer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2010)

story said:


> Blimey, it's really really raining hard. I suppose it'll be a test of that drainage system that was put in during the summer.



It's rained a lot harder than this over the last few months, I remember a couple of monsoonal like showers a while back.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 3, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you fInd one then?



No, I forgot about the place in the Arcade but I wouldn't have had time to go down there anyway. She had to eat pancakes like the adults.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 3, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's rained a lot harder than this over the last few months, I remember a couple of monsoonal like showers a while back.



Probably, but that was the heaviest thing I've driven through for a long while. Glad to find that my wipers worked better than i thought.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

nagapie said:


> No, I forgot about the place in the Arcade but I wouldn't have had time to go down there anyway. She had to eat pancakes like the adults.


 

She'll remember that for years and come after you when she's older


----------



## Griffter (Oct 4, 2010)

editor said:


> Fucking hell, that's terrible.
> 
> What did the bloke look like?


 
Thanks - appreciate the comments.

He was quite short - about 5'6" and mid thirties (I'm 6'1" and 38) but beyond that I didn't get a chance to see him properly since it was dark, he was wearing dark clothes and came at me from behind a wall. He clearly didn't give a shit about doing as much damage as possible and I'm glad I've managed to retain some lumbering pace over twenty yards because I've got no doubt that if I'd stood my ground the bottle would have found my stomach because he chased me with it. I was helped by a jogging couple from Herne Hill (thank you) and sat on the wall of the Hootenanny pouring with blood until the ambulance and police turned up. They (the police not the joggers) followed my trail of blood and found the smashed bottle but nothing else to help them.

I love Brixton and have lived here long enough to be realistic about things, but this freaked me a bit and as the evenings are getting darker I am much more aware of where I am walking. It's a cliche, but it really does happen so quickly and it's taken a while to get my nerve back - hope everyone is careful.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2010)

Griffter said:


> Thanks - appreciate the comments.
> 
> He was quite short - about 5'6" and mid thirties (I'm 6'1" and 38) but beyond that I didn't get a chance to see him properly since it was dark, he was wearing dark clothes and came at me from behind a wall. He clearly didn't give a shit about doing as much damage as possible and I'm glad I've managed to retain some lumbering pace over twenty yards because I've got no doubt that if I'd stood my ground the bottle would have found my stomach because he chased me with it. I was helped by a jogging couple from Herne Hill (thank you) and sat on the wall of the Hootenanny pouring with blood until the ambulance and police turned up. They (the police not the joggers) followed my trail of blood and found the smashed bottle but nothing else to help them.
> 
> I love Brixton and have lived here long enough to be realistic about things, but this freaked me a bit and as the evenings are getting darker I am much more aware of where I am walking. It's a cliche, but it really does happen so quickly and it's taken a while to get my nerve back - hope everyone is careful.


 

Really sorry to hear that, but glad to hear you got some help from someone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2010)

Lisboa Grill on Brixton Hill now has a cafe next door.  Unfortunately, I can't remember what used to be where the cafe was.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2010)

Reaaaaalllly? Any good? Been meaning to go their restaurant for yonks, but never have. So will they be selling the same stuff as the old place, plus coffees and cakes ++?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Reaaaaalllly? Any good? Been meaning to go their restaurant for yonks, but never have. So will they be selling the same stuff as the old place, plus coffees and cakes ++?


 

I don't know.  I went to Paulo'z.  Looked at the cafe menu, but decided that Paulo'z has better deal if you want a full English breakfast with tea.

I didn't have a full English though, I had a Special Prego.

As for Lisboa Grill itself (as opposed to Lisboa Cafe), I've no idea what that's  like as never tried it since it became Lisboa.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Lisboa Grill on Brixton Hill now has a cafe next door.  Unfortunately, I can't remember what used to be where the cafe was.


 
Yup, it's in response to Pauloz starting to copy their menu. It's Portugese war up there at the moment....


----------



## Kanda (Oct 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> As for Lisboa Grill itself (as opposed to Lisboa Cafe), I've no idea what that's  like as never tried it since it became Lisboa.


 
It's the same as before but with a few additions to the menu. Same owners, same staff etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2010)

Kanda said:


> It's the same as before but with a few additions to the menu. Same owners, same staff etc.




ah right, never really went there when it was The Gallery much either.  But The Gallery wasn't open in the daytime was it, for breakfasts?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2010)

Kanda said:


> It's the same as before but with a few additions to the menu. Same owners, same staff etc.


 
Have you been in the Lisboa cafe yet or just the old place (Gallery)?

I went on Streetview to see what was there before the cafe and it looks like a hairdressers called Jenny's.  Can't even remember it.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 6, 2010)

Not been to cafe yet, mates have for breakfast. They rated it.


----------



## paolo (Oct 6, 2010)

And opposite the White Horse, there's a crepe place opening up. Actually looks quite civilised. Makes a change from the fried chicken places. Has proper tables and chairs, and a license.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2010)

I loved the old Gallery and haven't noticed any changes to quality since the name-change. Seemed to be same staff and all that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Noticed new shop on Brixton Hill in what used to be Dawn of the Raj, well I think it was Dawn of the Raj, the shops have changed so often, I can't keep track of them.
> 
> It looks like it's going to be called Ty Crepe.  A shop selling crepes?  Or is it just a name inspired by something else. I don't know.  Does anybody?


 


paolo999 said:


> And opposite the White Horse, there's a crepe place opening up. Actually looks quite civilised. Makes a change from the fried chicken places. Has proper tables and chairs, and a license.


 
Keep up paolo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I loved the old Gallery and haven't noticed any changes to quality since the name-change. Seemed to be same staff and all that.


 

Still can't figure out why they refurbed and got rid of the green.  It was a bit of a landmark on Brixton Hill, the different colour made it stand out.  Now it's just easy to just walk past and not notice it.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2010)

True dat, Minnie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2010)

it was never very noticeable in the first place though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it was never very noticeable in the first place though


 
The colour was noticeable.  If you were walking up or down the Hill, it was easy to see where you were because the green colour stood out.


----------



## paolo (Oct 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Keep up paolo


 
Gah... I've got a D- for my Brixton Chitter Chatter homework.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Gah... I've got a D- for my Brixton Chitter Chatter homework.



Well you could always go in there and eat and give us a review  

Redeem yourself, you know you want to


----------



## paolo (Oct 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well you could always go in there and eat and give us a review



Actually I do want to eat there. Crepes = comfort food = good.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2010)

I had a gallette at one of those places in Granville Arcade a few weeks ago - it was really yummy and quite good value I thought.  I think it was £4.50 but it was massive - filled me up for the rest of the day and had lots of nice ingredients in it. I wonder if it's the same people?


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 6, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I had a gallette at one of those places in Granville Arcade a few weeks ago - it was really yummy and quite good value I thought.  I think it was £4.50 but it was massive - filled me up for the rest of the day and had lots of nice ingredients in it. I wonder if it's the same people?


Brick Box, I had one too, £3.50 - good value.  Only thing I wasn't keen on was the tiny weeny plastic knife and fork.  But they let me buy a coffee from Federation to drink with it which was nice of them.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2010)

Some impromptu pretend signs have appeared this morning saying ''Welcome to London, twinned with Panic'' and ''Panic'' with a twitter address which was too small/far away for me to read.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Some impromptu pretend signs have appeared this morning saying ''Welcome to London, twinned with Panic'' and ''Panic'' with a twitter address which was too small/far away for me to read.


 
Hmm.. wonder if this is my old flatmates larking about again...


----------



## colacubes (Oct 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Some impromptu pretend signs have appeared this morning saying ''Welcome to London, twinned with Panic'' and ''Panic'' with a twitter address which was too small/far away for me to read.


 
Apparently it's a promo for a film called _A Town called Panic_

Finding this out has had the side-effect that I now have The Jam in my head


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 8, 2010)

There was some sort of student photo / fashion shoot outside Granville Arcade yesterday, that could have been lifted straight from Hackney Hipster Hate.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 8, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Apparently it's a promo for a film called _A Town called Panic_
> 
> Finding this out has had the side-effect that I now have The Jam in my head


 
malice


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 8, 2010)

Crispy said:


> malice


 
I'd say Nipsla almost certainly knew that.... what with being a sooper dooper DJ and all that.......


----------



## Crispy (Oct 8, 2010)

pedantry knows no borders


----------



## colacubes (Oct 8, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I'd say Nipsla almost certainly knew that.... what with being a sooper dooper DJ and all that.......



I most certainly did 



Crispy said:


> pedantry knows no borders



Don't you slap down your pedantry on me sunshine


----------



## Crispy (Oct 8, 2010)

hug and make up?
it is friday after all


----------



## colacubes (Oct 8, 2010)

Crispy said:


> hug and make up?
> it is friday after all



As it's you I spose 

(((Crispy)))


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 8, 2010)

Beautiful.  


And thanks to Crispy's pedantry I now know why niplsa got The Jam in her head........


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 8, 2010)

Love and education in just a few posts.  Go urban!!


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2010)

There's malice on the streets of London. Oh, hang on.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## malice (Oct 8, 2010)

editor said:


> There's malice on the streets of London. Oh, hang on.


 
no, at home


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Incidentally, it would seem that there has been 4 attacks on adult males in the last few weeks, so be careful walking home everyone.  The person from The Albert was the 2nd I know of, but a friend of mine told me about two other guys who have also been attacked.


Same happened to my lodger a couple of weeks ago, last weekend of Sept. He does bar work, was coming home from work at about 2am sat/sun morning and right outside our gate he was hit on the head with a bottle during an attempted robbery. He's very tall (6' 6") and the bottle wielder wasn't very tall so no real damage was done, not even to the bottle. He didn't report it though, despite my encouragement that it was worth doing because our estate is heavily CCTVed.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2010)

Having just spoken to my lodger about this it turns out he popped into the Albert on his way home...which seems a bit of a co-incidence.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 9, 2010)

Dunno if anyone will see this but it doesn't really warrant a thread of its own - does Thameslink not work on a Sat or summat?  I wanna get up to Kings X/St P tonight but not on the tube.  Was going to get train from HH but looking at NR enquiries I can't it seems?  I can always take the 68 bus but fancied lording it up on the train!


----------



## boohoo (Oct 9, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Apparently it's a promo for a film called _A Town called Panic_
> 
> Finding this out has had the side-effect that I now have The Jam in my head


 
This reminds me  -at work we have a product called jars and everytime it is mentioned, I hear Gary Numan Cars.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 9, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Dunno if anyone will see this but it doesn't really warrant a thread of its own - does Thameslink not work on a Sat or summat?  I wanna get up to Kings X/St P tonight but not on the tube.  Was going to get train from HH but looking at NR enquiries I can't it seems?  I can always take the 68 bus but fancied lording it up on the train!



The central bit of Thameslink is almost always closed on weekends at the moment.


----------



## paolo (Oct 9, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Having just spoken to my lodger about this it turns out he popped into the Albert on his way home...which seems a bit of a co-incidence.


 
That's a bit weird. I can't work out why The Albert's punters would be a target. It's not exactly dripping with Rolexes.

Still, psycho violent muggers don't need be rational I suppose.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Having just spoken to my lodger about this it turns out he popped into the Albert on his way home...which seems a bit of a co-incidence.


I think it is just a coincidence. It doesn't seem to make a lot of sense for muggers to hang around outside a certain - and let's be honest, fairly low market - pub when there's far richer and easier pickings to be had elsewhere.

If people get attacked it's because they're in central Brixton where - sadly - a higher proportion of scumbags prey at night. If you're out on the streets at night and look a bit vulnerable, then that's usually all it takes to attract their attention, wherever you've been before.

When my mate nearly got killed two weeks ago (an Albert regular) he'd been nowhere near the pub and was walking back from JAMM and I certainly haven't heard of an epidemic of Albert regulars getting attacked.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 9, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Dunno if anyone will see this but it doesn't really warrant a thread of its own - does Thameslink not work on a Sat or summat?  I wanna get up to Kings X/St P tonight but not on the tube.  Was going to get train from HH but looking at NR enquiries I can't it seems?  I can always take the 68 bus but fancied lording it up on the train!


 
Thameslink doesn't run through the tunnel after 2230 on weekdays and all day on weekends while they're doing the Thameslink Programme improvements. The tunnel is open on the following dates

Sunday 17 October 2010
Saturday 23 October 2010
Sunday 24 October 2010
Saturday 6 November 2010
Sunday 7 November 2010


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2010)

editor said:


> When my mate nearly got killed two weeks ago (an Albert regular) he'd been nowhere near the pub and was walking back from JAMM. I certainly haven't heard of an epidemic of Albert regulars getting attacked.


Ah, I understood he'd been in the Albert, my mistake. I've known him & his family for nearly 30 years (originally knew them in Wales) so I know him very well too.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Ah, I understood he'd been in the Albert, my mistake. I've known him & his family for nearly 30 years (originally knew them in Wales) so I know him very well too.


 He's *very* lucky to be still alive but is happily sufficiently recovered enough to pop into the pub for a bit. He's still a long way of being back to full strength though, but I hope they find the cowardly fuckers that attacked him soon.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, I saw him outside when I was on the way home with my shopping.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 9, 2010)

teuchter said:


> The central bit of Thameslink is almost always closed on weekends at the moment.


 
ok... shame.. thanks for that and Crispy too....

bus it is then!


----------



## wjh (Oct 9, 2010)

Dunno who is on at the Academy tonight but there are a lot of touts at the top of the stairs out of the tube station.

With all the people from a packed train trying to get out of the station at the same time it got a bit push and shove, a few of the touts didn't think moving out of the way to let people past would be a good idea.  One of them got a bit irate, followed me along the street effing and blinding and then into Sainsburys saying "I'll be waiting outside for you!"

After a little chat with Sainsburys security guard and pointing the guy out in the street he became less interested in harassing me.

I think I prefer the drug dealers to the ticket touts,  at least the dealers leave you alone if you say no thanks.


----------



## Griffter (Oct 11, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Same happened to my lodger a couple of weeks ago, last weekend of Sept. He does bar work, was coming home from work at about 2am sat/sun morning and right outside our gate he was hit on the head with a bottle during an attempted robbery. He's very tall (6' 6") and the bottle wielder wasn't very tall so no real damage was done, not even to the bottle. He didn't report it though, despite my encouragement that it was worth doing because our estate is heavily CCTVed.


 
It would be worth him reporting it, if only so the police can try to work out some kind of pattern. I know I've got a bit of a personal interest in catching the guy, but if there is CCTV evidence to link him to your lodger that might be what they need to join everything together. When I sat down with the police they were saying that they had just arrested one guy after four or five years of incidents because they were able to build up a picture of the attacks. Your friend was fortunate but obviously there have been a few not so lucky and it sounds as if the poor guy from the Albert is an example that these attacks can get really nasty. I guess you can't exactly force him to go but it would be good if he could at least see if where he got attacked is covered by CCTV then pop in to make a quick report...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 12, 2010)

Black Cultural Archives on BBC London news at 10pm now.... as is traditional with any Brixton based story - started out with footage of riots...

looks like it could be really good...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Some impromptu pretend signs have appeared this morning saying ''Welcome to London, twinned with Panic'' and ''Panic'' with a twitter address which was too small/far away for me to read.


 


Kanda said:


> Hmm.. wonder if this is my old flatmates larking about again...


 


snowy_again said:


> There was some sort of student photo / fashion shoot outside Granville Arcade yesterday, that could have been lifted straight from Hackney Hipster Hate.


 

Sounds like the same lot who have been filming in The Windmill and at the top of Blenheim Gardens last week


----------



## teuchter (Oct 13, 2010)

I noted that there were live humans inside the strange crepe place on the Hill this evening.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I noted that there were live humans inside the strange crepe place on the Hill this evening.




I too noticed live human beings in there.  Didn't know it had already opened.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2010)

There's been police called to the William Hill bookies on Coldharbour Lane for two days on the trot now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2010)

editor said:


> There's been police called to the William Hill bookies on Coldharbour Lane for two days on the trot now.



At this time of night?


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> At this time of night?


No. Not every comment has to be in real time, you know!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2010)

editor said:


> No. Not every comment has to be in real time, you know!


 
Well it could have been gatherings of youth causing trouble *outside* a *closed* William Hill bookies you know


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sounds like the same lot who have been filming in The Windmill and at the top of Blenheim Gardens last week


 
the town called panic signs are just promotional posters for a new film, so the location shooting must be from a different production altogether


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 13, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sounds like the same lot who have been filming in The Windmill and at the top of Blenheim Gardens last week



That was some Uni of Westminster students. I doubt they have promo material done before they've even finished the short film.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 13, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I noted that there were live humans inside the strange crepe place on the Hill this evening.



Anyone on here been in?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> That was some Uni of Westminster students. I doubt they have promo material done before they've even finished the short film.



ah right



twistedAM said:


> Anyone on here been in?



No, I was expecting you to be the Hill's guinea pig


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 13, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, I was expecting you to be the Hill's guinea pig



Can't really see the point in pancakes, sorry, crepes. Doesn't strike me as ideal takeaway food and not sure if they even do that anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Can't really see the point in pancakes, sorry, crepes. Doesn't strike me as ideal takeaway food and not sure if they even do that anyway.


 

Same as.   But a guinea pig's still needed and it ain't going to be me


----------



## nagapie (Oct 13, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Anyone on here been in?



My other half has. He was working from home so popped down the Hill for lunch. He said it was good but that it took forever to come. There were about 10 other people in there.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 14, 2010)

*crepes on the hill*



twistedAM said:


> Anyone on here been in?


 
Tried Ty Crepe yesterday.

The crepes are pretty good, especially the Ecremee

The service is charmingly clueless. But I guess they'll get to grips with it.

For now it's cash only and bring a bottle (we did). Takeaways too.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 15, 2010)

Brixton "Streetcare" Customer Service people continue to be a shower of shite.


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 15, 2010)

A little bird told me yesterday that the arcades will be trialling some new opening hours possibly by the end of the month.  Late nights Friday/Saturday and Sunday day also.


----------



## madolesance (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't let little birds tell you this, get out there and find out for yourself.
Open studio's tomorrow around Granville/ Brixton village, lots going on.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 15, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> A little bird told me yesterday that the arcades will be trialling some new opening hours possibly by the end of the month.  Late nights Friday/Saturday and Sunday day also.


 Yes I heard this.
 Meh.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2010)

Estate agent description said:
			
		

> You are close to all the eating, drinking and shopping facilities of Brixton including the fantastic market offering produce from around the world and the wonderful Ritzy cinema offering great films from around the world! The newly landscaped Windrush Square is a real treat giving Brixton a welcome facelift - there's even a new Starbucks near the station!


.


----------



## ericjarvis (Oct 15, 2010)

nagapie said:


> He said it was good but that it took forever to come.



I know that feeling.



nagapie said:


> There were about 10 other people in there.


 
OK, maybe not.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 16, 2010)

10's not that many. It was a Monday lunchtime so it's put me off going as with a baby, I don't want to be waiting an hour to get my food.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 16, 2010)

nagapie said:


> 10's not that many. It was a Monday lunchtime so it's put me off going as with a baby, I don't want to be waiting an hour to get my food.



Cafe on the Hill is quick, especially Michael's Thai gear


----------



## paolo (Oct 16, 2010)

I ate in there last night - took about five minutes for my crepe to come. The service was random but enthusiastic, if that makes any sense. The staff were cheery, which makes a change from so many places in London.

Ended up having a big chat with one of the owners. He's not from Brixton, but seemed quite passionate about the history. Talked about when his own family history and how things were for his dad as an immigrant. Nice guy.

And he's doing 35% off coupons. That's a proper discount. I had a crepe 'complet' and a coke for under a fiver.

So, thumbs up from me so far. It fills a gap between the chicken shops and something more upmarket like the White Horse.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2010)

Did you not get a photo of your crepe and coke?

I'm interested to know what a crepe looks like for that price


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 16, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> And he's doing 35% off coupons. That's a proper discount. I had a crepe 'complet' and a coke for under a fiver.
> 
> So, thumbs up from me so far. It fills a gap between the chicken shops and something more upmarket like the White Horse.


 
Ooh err. Might pop in there this afternoon. Negril is better value than the White Horse -thought WH have a sign up for lunch specials in October which might be worth investigating but I feel guilty not going into Cafe On The Hill if that's open.


----------



## paolo (Oct 16, 2010)

Problem with Negril - my repeated moan- is that I've no idea what they charge. I really wish they'd put a menu in the window.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Ooh err. Might pop in there this afternoon. Negril is better value than the White Horse -thought WH have a sign up for lunch specials in October which might be worth investigating but I feel guilty not going into Cafe On The Hill if that's open.


 
I'm going to grass you up to Michael


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Problem with Negril - my repeated moan- is that I've no idea what they charge. I really wish they'd put a menu in the window.


 
Expect to pay around £20 for two burgers, two soft drinks and some chips


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 16, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm going to grass you up to Michael



Actually he'd probably be happy not seeing me as I can't resist taking the piss out of his beloved Liverpool FC everytime I go in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Actually he'd probably be happy not seeing me as I can't resist taking the piss out of his beloved Liverpool FC everytime I go in.


 
He loves it really


----------



## paolo (Oct 16, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Expect to pay around £20 for two burgers, two soft drinks and some chips


 
Oh ok. Same as the White Hoss.

I ought to give it a go sometime.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Oh ok. Same as the White Hoss.
> 
> I ought to give it a go sometime.


 
I'd go when it's not busy.  I've read quite a few complaints online from people who've had long waits for their food to arrive


----------



## ajdown (Oct 19, 2010)

So when did the fridges disappear from the front of the Fridge Bar?  We noticed they weren't there on our way home this evening.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 19, 2010)

We hadn't noticed at all so we're guessing quite recently.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 20, 2010)

We hadn't noticed either. The first we knew of it was when we read the above comment. 

Actually we were wondering just this morning on our way to work, what's the deal with the Fridge now? We seem to remember there being a bit of a reopening a while back with promises of regular live music and whatnot but we have not been aware of much going on there.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2010)

Helicopter been over the Tulse Hill area for a while now.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2010)

The new residential block on 362 Coldharbour Lane (where the Voice used to be) has now bizarrely been named 'The Viaduct'.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2010)

After the railway viaduct behind it, I suppose


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2010)

lots of undercover cops about the centre of brixton this week. they stick out a mile.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 23, 2010)

Leafletters outside Marie Stopes on the hill again this morning when we went past on the bus 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2010)

Leafleters? 

I prefer the term the walking dead myself. They prefer it too I find


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2010)

On the same note can anyone tell me if this would be assault?

Say I was walking past them carrying a large can of red gloss paint which I had lost the lid for. Then tripped over a paving slab which was not level (due to the budget cuts) and splashed the paint all over them?


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2010)

Crispy said:


> After the railway viaduct behind it, I suppose


Sure, but it's a tenuous connection given that the viaduct is right at the back and most of those living in the front block can't even see it. It's a really crap name anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2010)

What would have called it Ed?


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What would have called it Ed?


Number 362.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 23, 2010)

Talking of leafletters has anyone taken a leaflet or magazine from the people who seem now to be permanently stationed between sainsbury's and M&S?   Are they some kirky thing?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2010)

ajdown said:


> So when did the fridges disappear from the front of the Fridge Bar?  We noticed they weren't there on our way home this evening.


 

I noticed them missing yesterday, and I'm not particlarl bothered.  The old ones were much better anyway


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> On the same note can anyone tell me if this would be assault?
> 
> Say I was walking past them carrying a large can of red gloss paint which I had lost the lid for. Then tripped over a paving slab which was not level (due to the budget cuts) and splashed the paint all over them?


 
I'd be happy for you to do that, as long as it's emulsion.


----------



## ericjarvis (Oct 23, 2010)

I've been suggesting to the Evening Standard "donors" that for a tenner I'd take one off their hands.

Hasn't worked yet.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it just me or is the farmers market getting smaller?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2010)

You're getting bigger


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You're getting bigger


 
Alice J Down in wonderland drunk the potion


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Is it just me or is the farmers market getting smaller?


It's more selective.


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Alice J Down in wonderland drunk the potion


from the stall with the sign that said 'drink me'


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2010)

editor said:


> It's more selective.


 
Part of the cuts


----------



## teuchter (Oct 24, 2010)

editor said:


> Sure, but it's a tenuous connection given that the viaduct is right at the back and most of those living in the front block can't even see it. It's a really crap name anyway.


 
They coud call it Barrier Block View.


----------



## story (Oct 24, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Talking of leafletters has anyone taken a leaflet or magazine from the people who seem now to be permanently stationed *between sainsbury's and M&S*?   Are they some kirky thing?


 


Wouldn't that put them in the middle of the road...?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The old ones were much better anyway


The original fridges in the Fridge when it used to be under the Gas Showroom (also long gone) were hung all over the ceiling by my old mate Les.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The original fridges in the Fridge when it used to be under the Gas Showroom (also long gone) were hung all over the ceiling by my old mate Les.


 

What happened, did one of them fall on his head and they decided to do away with them?


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2010)

Eeurgh. Someone's put the plate glass window of Universal Touch hairdressers through (on Coldharbour Lane) and there's a lorra blood about.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2010)

An old bloke on a pushbike offered to sell me a vibrator when I walked home tonight. 

Which was unexpected.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2010)

editor said:


> An old bloke on a pushbike offered to sell me a vibrator when I walked home tonight.
> 
> Which was unexpected.


 
Don't leave us hanging


----------



## Griffter (Oct 28, 2010)

editor said:


> An old bloke on a pushbike offered to sell me a vibrator when I walked home tonight.
> 
> Which was unexpected.


 
How much did he want for it? Was it new/used? Did you buy it? Come on more details....


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2010)

Griffter said:


> How much did he want for it? Was it new/used? Did you buy it? Come on more details....


I didn't enquire further.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 28, 2010)

Just walked passed the Prince and there is what appears to be a repossession notice dated yesterday in the window.  Curtains all shut and very much closed so looks like it may be no more.  I think from what the notice says it implies Dex is part of that notice but I can't really be 100%


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2010)

Can't say I'll mourn the place.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not so bothered about the Prince but Dex is a good space.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2010)

Never went. Heard mixed reviews tbh.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Never went. Heard mixed reviews tbh.


 
The space itself is really nice; the nights they put on there are variable.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2010)

Crazy to think that such a central spot as the Prince/Dex can go tits up...


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2010)

It kind of already happened once, didn't it?


----------



## Winot (Oct 28, 2010)

In case anyone was going to the Academy tonight or tomorrow (British Sea Power and Manic Street Preachers) the gig's been postponed till January cos of illness.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 28, 2010)

Going past KFC on the bus I noticed a guy playing drums, accompanied by a man on a unicycle playing a guitar.

Not something you see every day.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Going past KFC on the bus I noticed a guy playing drums, accompanied by a man on a unicycle playing a guitar.
> 
> Not something you see every day.


 

er, he's there quite regularly


----------



## colacubes (Oct 28, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> er, he's there quite regularly


 
It's not something you see every day tbf.  A couple of times a week at least though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2010)

nipsla said:


> It's not something you see every day tbf.  A couple of times a week at least though




you are quite right and I apologise to AJ


----------



## ajdown (Oct 28, 2010)

Well I've not seen them before...


----------



## tarannau (Oct 28, 2010)

He has been there every day lately tbf, although he's usually hanging around with his unicycling crew and chatting. They're a bunch of jugglers, probably.

I'm more perplexed that LB Lambeth seem to be spray cleaning Brixton Central Square weekly, largely concentrating on the bit outside the Ritzy. That may just reflect the time I'm going past admittedly (6.30ish), but the main operator doesn't look like he has the stamina to continue much longer tbh.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 28, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Crazy to think that such a central spot as the Prince/Dex can go tits up...


 
innit, the prince always looked reasonably busy.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 29, 2010)

Must be the rent or sumtin? Probably pretty steep for such a plum spot. The Prince tho - went a few times, but it never felt like it had any kind of proper life to it... looked nice enough (bit generic, but wutevs), a tad expensive maybe. I'd rather go to down the road to the Albert.


----------



## han (Oct 30, 2010)

I just noticed that hideous moneylending shop on the corner of Stockwell Rd and Brixton Rd. All neon. Vile and depressing.


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 30, 2010)

han said:


> I just noticed that hideous moneylending shop on the corner of Stockwell Rd and Brixton Rd. All neon. Vile and depressing.


... with the new criminal law firm on one side and the new betting shop on the other.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 30, 2010)

han said:


> I just noticed that hideous moneylending shop on the corner of Stockwell Rd and Brixton Rd. All neon. Vile and depressing.


 
It's about the 3rd that's popped up in the last year along with the pawnbrokers on Atlantic Rd. Really depressing


----------



## paolo (Oct 30, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> ... with the new criminal law firm on one side and the new betting shop on the other.


 
That's quite an 'alliance'.


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 30, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> That's quite an 'alliance'.


... and the police station across the road.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 30, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> That's quite an 'alliance'.



....fighting the gentrification of Brixton


----------



## gabi (Oct 30, 2010)

Very patchy unison march just came by. Maybe 80 people.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 30, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Must be the rent or sumtin? Probably pretty steep for such a plum spot. The Prince tho - went a few times, but it never felt like it had any kind of proper life to it... looked nice enough (bit generic, but wutevs), a tad expensive maybe. I'd rather go to down the road to the Albert.


 
From an email circular I get -



> Due to circumstances beyond our control, Dex Club (and the Prince pub
> below) are unable to open this weekend. We were only informed about it
> late last night, and have been frantically looking round to find an
> alternative venue in the vicinity, not the easiest task with it being a
> ...


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 1, 2010)

Not strictly Brixton, but there's a new bike shop in Herne Hill - in the old Threshers shop. Called Bon Velo - opened on Saturday. 

Oh and almost 400 riders at the Muddy Hell event at the velodrome on Saturday night!


----------



## ajdown (Nov 1, 2010)

Noticed coming past the Fridge on the bus this evening that there was a light on inside.

I guess someone didn't shut the door properly?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 1, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Not strictly Brixton, but there's a new bike shop in Herne Hill - in the old Threshers shop. Called Bon Velo - opened on Saturday.


 
Saw that shop yesterday but it was closed - have you been in?  Wonder if it's good.  I have some misgivings about the other one round the corner despite having bought several bikes there.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 2, 2010)

Has the Queens Head on Stockwell Rd closed? I just saw on facebook that someone I know had a gig on there tonight and it didn't happen cos the place was closed.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Has the Queens Head on Stockwell Rd closed? I just saw on facebook that someone I know had a gig on there tonight and it didn't happen cos the place was closed.


I heard it was sold recently.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2010)

Already? Jeez, that didn't last long. I'm always thinking I should head down that way more to check out the Portuguese restaurants and so on, but really never get around to it. Seems like I wasn't the only one.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2010)

The Queen's Head is the ex- Far Side, right?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 2, 2010)

teuchter said:


> The Queen's Head is the ex- Far Side, right?


 

Yes


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 2, 2010)

Rita, Sue and Bob Too is on at the Ritzy every day this week at 2pm for anyone not at work. I love that film


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 2, 2010)

Granville arcade is open on Friday night, first time I've heard of it being open other than Thurs night.  Apparently there will be Nov 5th type entertainment although I doubt that means a bonfire or fireworks.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 2, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Has the Queens Head on Stockwell Rd closed? I just saw on facebook that someone I know had a gig on there tonight and it didn't happen cos the place was closed.


 
I hope not, is my fav pub in Brixton atm.  My mate Dennis is sposed to be doing a poetry night in there on Thursday, I'll txt him n find out.


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 2, 2010)

I just walked past it half an hour ago and it didn't look very open.  Some dim lights on around the bar but doors closed and not a soul to be seen.  Small bits of paper stuck to the door and windows, was on the other side of the road and in a hurry though.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 2, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> I just walked past it half an hour ago and it didn't look very open.  Some dim lights on around the bar but doors closed and not a soul to be seen.  Small bits of paper stuck to the door and windows, was on the other side of the road and in a hurry though.


 
Not sure exactly what is happening but it will be open tomorrow, and isn't closing. New owner is what I have heard.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 3, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Granville arcade is open on Friday night, first time I've heard of it being open other than Thurs night.  Apparently there will be Nov 5th type entertainment although I doubt that means a bonfire or fireworks.


 
They're trialling late openings Thurs-Sat.  Was open last week then as well.


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 3, 2010)

When do they start Sunday opening?


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 3, 2010)

Cornecopia or whatever it's called had an extended license application in the last Lambeth Life if I remember rightly...


----------



## ash (Nov 3, 2010)

Its got some cider related name on it now.  Original !! 


UOTE=twistedAM;11200138]Has the Queens Head on Stockwell Rd closed? I just saw on facebook that someone I know had a gig on there tonight and it didn't happen cos the place was closed.[/QUOTE]


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 3, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Cornecopia or whatever it's called had an extended license application in the last Lambeth Life if I remember rightly...


Cornercopia's new 'dining room' (an adjacent shop conversion) opens very soon, possibly during the next week.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Rita, Sue and Bob Too is on at the Ritzy every day this week at 2pm for anyone not at work. I love that film


 
cheers for the tip. it's probably in aid of promoting the arbour, which is out this week.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 3, 2010)

Gresham Road all blocked off by the police station. One of the bus drivers that was waiting said someone had been shot.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2010)

shakespearegirl said:


> Gresham Road all blocked off by the police station. One of the bus drivers that was waiting said someone had been shot.


I've been hearing 'nuff sirens.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 3, 2010)

The fucking "kids" on Tulse Hill are doing my head in.  Several times now I've had to run the gauntlet of them trying to shoot me with a firework whilst cycling down/up the hill on my bike.  It's much worse this year than I ever remember.  This evening it was two blokes who should have known better in their late tweens/early twenties - showing off to a group of young teenagers.... 

In fact there was someone shooting one out of the window of the high rise next door this morning at 7:45am as well as the kids this evening at 6:15pm.


eta.. i don't think it's _just_ me...


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> The fucking "kids" on Tulse Hill are doing my head in.  Several times now I've had to run the gauntlet of them trying to shoot me with a firework whilst cycling down/up the hill on my bike.  It's much worse this year than I ever remember.  This evening it was two blokes who should have known better in their late tweens/early twenties - showing off to a group of young teenagers....
> 
> In fact there was someone shooting one out of the window of the high rise next door this morning at 7:45am as well as the kids this evening at 6:15pm.
> 
> ...


You gotta report them. Every time.


----------



## paolo (Nov 3, 2010)

Some kind of issue in my local shop earlier. Police arrived lightning quick - must have been under 2 mins after the two suspects went in.

On it's own nothing to write home about, but there's been alot "going on" recently. It's making me a bit edgy about Brixton. Momentarily, I hope.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 4, 2010)

a guy i know is now running the queens head - they're reopening this week. Not sure exactly what day, but they'll definitely be open on Friday.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 4, 2010)

Is the Victoria Line usable this morning?


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep, was fine..

sadly there were no visible station attendants to throttle after yesterday's fun


----------



## Kanda (Nov 4, 2010)

Yesterdays fun? Victoria Line was fine all day wasn't it??


----------



## teuchter (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought it was a 48hr strike for some reason...obviously not. Running as normal this morning.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 4, 2010)

gabi said:


> Yep, was fine..
> 
> sadly there were no visible station attendants to throttle after yesterday's fun



as if

You better get used to a lot of people trying to protect their jobs over the next few years.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> as if
> 
> You better get used to a lot of people trying to protect their jobs over the next few years.


The selfish *bastards!*


----------



## Griffter (Nov 4, 2010)

editor said:


> The selfish *bastards!*


 
The cheek of it. Apparantly it's not only their own jobs they are trying to protect as 800 staff lose their jobs as we go further into a recession (at the same time as RMT staff are applauded in the press for 7th July actions). Now the selfish bastards are trying to protect their own safety as they are forced to create a service ready for the Olympics and the RMT staff are pointing out will create a dangerous stituation as cuts are rushed through. Why don't they just put together a petition that no-one notices instead of using industrial action to highlight their problem? That way at least I won't be affected.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 4, 2010)

Very strange purple sunset this evening...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2010)

Must be the extra dust kicked up from yesterday's epic trans-London traffic-jams...


----------



## story (Nov 4, 2010)

Trivia alert:

Saw a bloke getting the shake down from a couple of plain clothes and a couple of uniforms outside the wholefood shop this afternoon. They took him off his bicycle and cuffed him before asking to see inside his mouth and pockets.

Do the plain-clothesers rotate into different parts of London, or do they not care that they may be recognised on their own patch?

Dealer activity has been quite lively in the street outside my house in recent weeks.  One of them seems to have set up shop in the alley beside my house. My doorstep being the closest place to sample the goods, I am finding discarded cling film and other detritus every morning with my doorstep pinta.


In other news:

My neighbour has a new puppy. Their cat is not happy about it.



I enjoyed the purple sunset.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 4, 2010)

You get milk delivered to your doorstep?


----------



## story (Nov 4, 2010)

teuchter said:


> You get milk delivered to your doorstep?


 

Yes. And crack rocks too.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2010)

story said:


> My neighbour has a new puppy. Their cat is not happy about it.



Aww.  Bit of caterwauling? Probably best to introduce them to each other off-site then bring both to the family home together. Obviously it's too late for that now.  Perhaps send them on a teambuilding weekend.


----------



## story (Nov 4, 2010)

The cat has moved in to mine for the time being, much to the chagrin of the resident mogs. 


So probably nex'door's cat will live grumpily and sulkily in the shed for the next week or two, and then capitulate and go back home. My lot won't tolerate invaders much.

So soon as the cat gives the puppy a swipe across the nose, the natural order will be re-established, I'm sure.

Fireworks may telescope the process to a few days.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 5, 2010)

Noticed that Federation Coffee has moved and now has ample indoor seating. Huzzah. 
Don't like the look of some of their chairs but I hope it's only temporary.


----------



## Winot (Nov 5, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Noticed that Federation Coffee has moved and now has ample indoor seating. Huzzah.
> Don't like the look of some of their chairs but I hope it's only temporary.


 
Had a double espresso there today post-Cornercopia: it was fucking strong.  Cornercopia was full at lunchtime and turning punters away.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Ha!  We were there at lunchtime today!  They were pulling out extra table to try and seat people.. nice food!


----------



## Winot (Nov 5, 2010)

gaijingirl; said:
			
		

> Ha!  We were there at lunchtime today!  They were pulling out extra table to try and seat people.. nice food!


 
With the baby? Didn't see you - I'm normally a sucker for babies.

We were there from 1.45pm, sitting next to a media pitch for a Turkish media cafe at SOAS or something. Very Soho. Famous moustachioed TV journo at other table - can't for the life of me think who.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Dunno how you missed us, my little girl was VERY shouty (I was with a friend with a much better behaved little boy baby). It was a pretty stressful lunch actually.. there were two women sat next to us trying to have a conversation and I felt really bad for them.  I guess the fact you didn't notice us means that I was worrying too much though... Didn't notice the famous moustchioed TV journo either but I spent a lot of time getting flustered.


----------



## Winot (Nov 5, 2010)

Just worked out who it was - John Pienaar.


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 5, 2010)

Spent the whole evening in the Granville Arcade, dinner at Bellantoni's (never been before but omg incredibly good) and then some mulled wine in Cornercopia's new dining room.

Various random stuff going on in the aisles, mainly around the 'Brick Box' (or whatever its called) area.  

The space that was host to a variety of 'pop-up' events/happenings/services next to the sweet shop has become a sort of deli/cafe type thing that doesn't look so unique as to deserve replacing the much more interesting free-form space that was there before.


----------



## story (Nov 5, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Ha!  We were there at lunchtime today!  They were pulling out extra table to try and seat people.. nice food!


 


Winot said:


> With the baby? Didn't see you - I'm normally a sucker for babies.
> 
> We were there from 1.45pm, sitting next to a media pitch for a Turkish media cafe at SOAS or something. Very Soho. Famous moustachioed TV journo at other table - can't for the life of me think who.





I had the squash salad with goat's cheese, and the fabulous chocolate ganache type thing. And coffee from Federation Coffee.


----------



## Winot (Nov 5, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> The space that was host to a variety of 'pop-up' events/happenings/services next to the sweet shop has become a sort of deli/cafe type thing that doesn't look so unique as to deserve replacing the much more interesting free-form space that was there before.


 
Except that the deli/cafe apparently does polenta with braised ox cheeks and is very good (according to Ian from Cornercopia). Beats pop-up in my book.


----------



## Winot (Nov 5, 2010)

story said:


> I had the squash salad with goat's cheese, and the fabulous chocolate ganache type thing. And coffee from Federation Coffee.


 
Am getting that sinking Lonely Planet feeling - we're all the fucking same.


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 5, 2010)

Winot said:


> Except that the deli/cafe apparently does polenta with braised ox cheeks and is very good (according to Ian from Cornercopia). Beats pop-up in my book.


Variety is the spice of life.  Art sustains as well as food imo.


----------



## story (Nov 5, 2010)

Winot said:


> Am getting that sinking Lonely Planet feeling - we're all the fucking same.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2010)

I had the wild mushroom and poached duck's egg.... but I also really wanted the squash and goats cheese salad v. much - it looked really yum.  First time I've been there although i've been in to chat to the owner a few times as I needed to find a difficult to get ingredient for a recipe and he, very kindly, pointed me to the right place to get it.  He seems a really nice guy and really passionate about what he does.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

the lido xmas menu is looking tasty - had a lovely xmas meal there last year


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2010)

We need to get another urban Xmas curry sorted soon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2010)

i'm in!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 6, 2010)

editor said:


> We need to get another urban Xmas curry sorted soon.



Mmmmm curry


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2010)

Ah yes... the urban Christmas curry!!!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## miss minnie (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, what a great shot!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2010)

Fantastic... !!


----------



## paolo (Nov 7, 2010)

teuchter said:


>


 
A rainbow for Windrush Square. I'm sure that must have cost a fortune.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2010)

Here it is over Tulse Hill


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> A rainbow for Windrush Square. I'm sure that must have cost a fortune.


 
And almost certainly more than the original estimate.


----------



## T & P (Nov 7, 2010)

Crap phone image, but on Herne Hill there was a partial double rainbow


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2010)

You can just see the secondary rainbow in my image (and Nanker Phelge's) too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2010)

teuchter said:


> And almost certainly more than the original estimate.



Maybe someone can put in a request to Lambeth to find out how much it cost


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe someone can put in a request to Lambeth to find out how much it cost


 
It looks like one of the pots of gold is in KFC.


----------



## plurker (Nov 8, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe someone can put in a request to Lambeth to find out how much it cost



I know just the man.


----------



## supercity (Nov 8, 2010)

Yesterday morning, gazing vacantly out of my kitchen window, I notice a woman's purse on a nearby garage roof. Has someone been mugged, or worse?

So I ring the police up and tell them. 

They ring back five minutes later: "Can you get up there and retrieve it?" "No, it's too far away and I don't have a ladder." "Oh."

Another five minutes. Another phone call.

"Hello, it's the police here. We won't be coming to retrieve the purse for health and safety reasons."

At the risk of going all Daily Mail. What?!


----------



## Winot (Nov 8, 2010)

I've got a ladder.  Could you check how much is in the purse so I know whether it's worth coming round?


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 8, 2010)

Police have just closed Brixton Road at Villa Road, can't see exactly what the problem is but there are a few cop vans floating around.

North-bound traffic being diverted into Villa Road.


----------



## ericjarvis (Nov 8, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Police have just closed Brixton Road at Villa Road, can't see exactly what the problem is but there are a few cop vans floating around.
> 
> North-bound traffic being diverted into Villa Road.


 
Couple of their vans around on the Angell Town Estate, but haven't seen any of the police themselves. Something heavy is going on, but I've no idea what.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2010)

The new bakery in Brixton Village had a 'soft launch' today and is expected to be up to full speed by next week. I had a chat with the owner - a Brixton resident for four years - and he seemed a nice fella.


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 8, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> Couple of their vans around on the Angell Town Estate, but haven't seen any of the police themselves. Something heavy is going on, but I've no idea what.


Brixton Road still blocked, couple of v large mail vans unable to turn around so they are stuck there.  No signs of helicopters, no sirens.  hmmm


----------



## ajdown (Nov 8, 2010)

Anything to do with the shooting last week perhaps?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2010)

oh lordy, more pointless speculating and curtain-twitching


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 8, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Anything to do with the shooting last week perhaps?


 
Someone nicked the the gold at the end of the rainbow.

Police suspect a leprechaun, but witnesses claim the robber had a zip for mouth and seemed to be followed by a pink hippo.


----------



## feyr (Nov 8, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11715074


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 8, 2010)

Ah shit, just saw this 

Teenager 'serious' after stabbing in Brixton


> A teenager is in a serious condition in hospital after he was stabbed in a street in south London.
> 
> The 18-year-old suffered multiple stab wounds in the attack on Brixton Road in Brixton, close to its junction with Loughborough Road.
> 
> ...





ETA: road still closed


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 8, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> oh lordy, more pointless speculating and curtain-twitching


The last time they blocked the road right there it was a burst water main.  Kinda useful to know if we'll have water in the morning.


----------



## story (Nov 8, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> oh lordy, more pointless speculating and curtain-twitching


 
Personally, I think the merits or otherwise of the new Granville Arcade bakery are worthy of discussion.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2010)

certainly, but a few police vans on a street in brixton are hardly worthy


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 8, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> certainly, but a few police vans on *a street in brixton* are hardly worthy


Part of a major London route gets closed for a whole evening, its hardly a 'street'.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 8, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> certainly, but a few police vans on a street in brixton are hardly worthy


 
People just give a shit about what's happening right outside their doorstep ffs.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Ah shit, just saw this
> 
> Teenager 'serious' after stabbing in Brixton


FFS. What's the matter with these fuckwits with knives?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2010)

All this jabbering about RESPEK?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2010)

i spent a large part of the morning in olive morris trying to work out if there was any rhyme or reason to the distribution, assignation and execution of the ticketing system.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i spent a large part of the morning in olive morris trying to work out if there was any rhyme or reason to the distribution, assignation and execution of the ticketing system.


 
It's a metaphysical puzzle requiring the correct levels of crack, logic and luck to conquer.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i spent a large part of the morning in olive morris



How did Olive Morris feel about this I wonder.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2010)

did you manage to work out what exactly it signifies when your number turns orange on the display? i'm mystified.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2010)

teuchter said:


> How did Olive Morris feel about this I wonder.


 
i hear it sometimes gets quite rowdy in there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i spent a large part of the morning in olive morris trying to work out if there was any rhyme or reason to the distribution, assignation and execution of the ticketing system.


 

I sympathise, I did that once but I had to get parking permits and hand in a Housing Benefit form.  It was a total joke trying to figure out the ticketing system.  Luckily, I explained the situation to the woman who was sorting out parking permits and she dealt with the Housing Benefit form at the same time.


----------



## han (Nov 11, 2010)

Julie (Lawrence's wife, of New Park Fruiterers) is leaving the country - and the grocer's been taken over by new people *sob* - god, the end of an era.

Still - at least it hasn't closed, and the new folk seem nice 

The Dynamic Discount shop by the alleyway by the Telegraph is closing down - they've gone bankrupt. Shame - I like that shop, and the chaps are really friendly.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 11, 2010)

han said:


> The Dynamic Discount shop by the alleyway by the Telegraph is closing down - they've gone bankrupt. Shame - I like that shop, and the chaps are really friendly.


 
I went in last week and they said that they were 'downsizing' and getting rid of the food section as stuff kept going out of date - but they didn't say anything about going completely.

I agree, very useful shop and nice guys.  A particular pity as that set of units seemed to have been empty for quite some time before they took over.  I wonder why they never finished their website?


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 11, 2010)

A familiar face to some Brixtonians is in the news again today:

Tory councillor Gareth Compton arrested over Twitter 'stoning' tweet about Yasmin Alibai-Brown

(He's now a Tory Councillor in Birmingham having moved from Lambeth some time ago.)

Thread over on P+P


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2010)

Breads Etcetera opens in Brixton Village
http://www.urban75.org/blog/breads-etcetera-opens-in-brixton-village/


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2010)

Monmouth Coffee eh? Might just have to pay them a visit then!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2010)

editor said:


> Breads Etcetera opens in Brixton Village
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/breads-etcetera-opens-in-brixton-village/


nice toaster


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Monmouth Coffee eh? Might just have to pay them a visit then!


Yes, but a mere four paces away is Federation Coffee!


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2010)

Fuck me, how many more coffee shops do we need??


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2010)

One more apparently. I'd go just for the bread tbh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Fuck me, how many more coffee shops do we need??


 

Maybe with the recession people will go back to drinking instant coffee and they'll all close down


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 11, 2010)

I think I've gone off coffee, where can I get a nice pot of tea?


----------



## ajdown (Nov 12, 2010)

Any idea why the front of the Academy is all taped off with barriers up?  I noticed it last night as I went past on the bus and it was still there this morning.

In other news, I also noticed this morning that Paolo'z Way is setting up for its christmas lights display again, already, and it looks to be equally as OTT as last year.


----------



## gabi (Nov 12, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> I think I've gone off coffee, where can I get a nice pot of tea?


 
starbucks. seriously


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 12, 2010)

editor said:


> Breads Etcetera opens in Brixton Village
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/breads-etcetera-opens-in-brixton-village/



I had a frankly dull double chocolate muffin from there last weekend. I wuz disappoint. Pleasant staff and good coffee though.


----------



## netbob (Nov 12, 2010)

there's a camera crew in the market for some reason.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 12, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Any idea why the front of the Academy is all taped off with barriers up?  I noticed it last night as I went past on the bus and it was still there this morning.
> 
> In other news, I also noticed this morning that Paolo'z Way is setting up for its christmas lights display again, already, and it looks to be equally as OTT as last year.


 

I love the way Paulo'z goes way over the top, and you can't deny they do put in a lot of effort for which they deserve praise.  Must pop in there soon to see if one of their fish is still alive.  One of them looked like he was having an epileptic fit last time we were in there and the staff seemed most concerned.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2010)

memespring said:


> there's a camera crew in the market for some reason.


There was one there last week. maybe it's because Brixton Village has got a big spread in this week's Time Out and they're filming for What Hipster Weekly?


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 12, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Any idea why the front of the Academy is all taped off with barriers up?  I noticed it last night as I went past on the bus and it was still there this morning.


There is a cherry picker outside, looks like some work being done on the roof or facade.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 12, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> There is a cherry picker outside, looks like some work being done on the roof or facade.


 
That explains why there was nothing obvious last night or this morning early when I went past.


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 12, 2010)

Smart new black and gold livery on the pub formerly known as The Queen's Head down Stockwell Road.


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 12, 2010)

Found myself chatting all too briefly with a lady in the waiting room at the doctor's surgery and very pleasant it was. She turned out to have been the landlady of the Swan for 30 years.  Told her to get herself on the internet, into here and tell us some stories!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 12, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Smart new black and gold livery on the pub formerly known as The Queen's Head down Stockwell Road.


 
It appears to be presently known as the Queen's Head too.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 12, 2010)

ajdown said:


> That explains why there was nothing obvious last night or this morning early when I went past.


 
Well thank goodness we got that one cleared up.


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 12, 2010)

teuchter said:


> It appears to be presently known as the Queen's Head too.


Not so sure, the top sign is the old one, the name over the door is QH 144


----------



## teuchter (Nov 12, 2010)

Are we supposed to call it "QH 144" now then? "Fancy a pint down the QH 144?" 

Sounds like an OS map grid reference


----------



## Laughing Toad (Nov 12, 2010)

Why do pubs all have different names? Starbucks are all just called Starbucks. Why aren't pubs just named after the brewery? I think this could explain their demise.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 13, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> I think I've gone off coffee, where can I get a nice pot of tea?


 Federation sell teapigs tea which is really good quality for tea bags. A mug of tea does lack the charm of a proper pot of tea though


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 13, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> A mug of tea does lack the charm of a proper pot of tea though


Indeed.   I have come over all anti-muffin too, am craving some small sandwiches with the crusts cut off.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Smart new black and gold livery on the pub formerly known as The Queen's Head down Stockwell Road.


 
i went in here on sat to watch the rugby as nowhere else in the vicinity was showing it.. 

hell. sheer hell. young children, mellow music, no volume on the sports and smug lap dogs on middle class laps. oh and no card facility. i was directed to the offie next door which charged £1.65 for a withdrawal.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 15, 2010)

Hold on, you went to watch rugby, tried to play with credit card .... and then have a go at the place for being middle class....



Bloody immigrants coming over here and moaning about our pubs.  To be fair to them they've only been up and running again for a just about a week - it's more that possible that their credit stuff hasn't been sorted at pos yet.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Hold on, you went to watch rugby, tried to play with credit card .... and then have a go at the place for being middle class....
> .


I bet he had his shirt collars pulled up too


----------



## tarannau (Nov 15, 2010)

I bet the 'mellow music' was Crowded House too


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2010)

it felt like just another clapham flavoured nail in brixton's coffin. the men had their shirts tucked in ffs. at a pub.

i wont be going back.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't you drink in the Trinity from time to time? That's a pretty awful shirts in chino pub with all the character of a the usual Youngs identikit boozer.

Not sure if the QH is anywhere near as bad as you've made out to be fair. I've not been there since it reopened admittedly, but given that Stefan crew's sold it on to another localish character known to at least one urbanite, I think you might be barking up the wrong tree here. That's certainly a daft conclusion about Clapham anyway

It seems more than a bit harsh to write off a pub on one session anyway, particularly when you're going to bemoan the place feeling middle class and having kids in - it's a bloody afternoon when you're watching rugby after all!

In other news, people keep waxing lyrical about the Duke of E and its new management. Apparently a lot of bums on seats again in there, which is good news.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2010)

The Trinity is a proper boozer though. In fact its the best boozer in london... Not full of aspirational young families who look like they've just stepped out of some shitty christmas catalogue.

The look i got when i asked if there was a chance of putting the volume on..

Has it actually changed hands? I'd almost prefer it was still being run by that grumpy old arsenal woman.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't like the Trinity much. The beer's alright but there's too many rugger shirt types.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 15, 2010)

gabi said:


> i went in here on sat to watch the rugby as nowhere else in the vicinity was showing it..
> 
> hell. sheer hell. young children, mellow music, no volume on the sports and smug lap dogs on middle class laps. oh and no card facility. i was directed to the offie next door which charged £1.65 for a withdrawal.



Here's a thought, next time you go to a pub why not take some money? 

It makes transactions much quicker you know.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2010)

tarannau said:


> In other news, people keep waxing lyrical about the Duke of E and its new management. Apparently a lot of bums on seats again in there, which is good news.


That's good to hear, although I fear it's best days are behind it (well, for me, at least).


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2010)

i like the trinity. don't think it's full of ruggershirt types at all. think maybe tarrannau and editor haven't been in there a while (although in 10 years of residence opposite the pub, i've never seen a bloke in a rugger shirt in there). the main clientele seem to be local residents and council workers.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2010)

MrSki said:


> Here's a thought, next time you go to a pub why not take some money?
> 
> It makes transactions much quicker you know.


 
Because it's 2010. You'd think a pub might take cards in this day and age. I rarely use cash.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2010)

gabi said:


> Because it's 2010. You'd think a pub might take cards in this day and age. I rarely use cash.


 
well maybe you should. it's quite useful.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 15, 2010)

Then get some you plonker. You're buying a pint, not purchasing a high value item with a need for payment protection. People paying for the odd pint on a card are inconsiderate, disorganised tools in the main imo

The Trinity's pretty much an identikit Youngs boozer imo. Average beers, rubbish food... and the usual picture of the Queen mum pulling a pint. It's more anodyne rather than anything I can get worked up over. 

I'm pretty sure the QH will settle down just fine to be fair. I'm not convinced that I trust the word of someone who throws a tizzy because a newly taken over pub (shock horror!) won't take cards and features - oh shit - young children at the weekend. What a shocker eh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2010)

i like pubs with families in. what's so bad about being surrounded by kids?


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2010)

when i go to a pub i dont wanna be surrounded by children. i hear theres tory legislation in the works to ban them which is welcome.

tarannau, cards are quicker and easier than cash. im not using them for payment protection purposes.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 15, 2010)

gabi said:


> when i go to a pub i dont wanna be surrounded by children. i hear theres tory legislation in the works to ban them which is welcome.
> 
> tarannau, cards are quicker and easier than cash. im not using them for payment protection purposes.



since when is it  not easier to hand over cash rather than go through a card transaction?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2010)

gabi said:


> when i go to a pub i dont wanna be surrounded by children. i hear theres tory legislation in the works to ban them which is welcome.


 you're no fun. don't want your sort in my pub - screwfaced tutters begone


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2010)

gabi said:


> tarannau, cards are quicker and easier than cash. im not using them for payment protection purposes.


 really? how?


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> really? how?


 
hmm well, i dont have to wait behind the likes of you in a queue at the ATM. you, looking astonished when you get to the front and the machine asks you to insert a card, something you could have had ready while you were watching the chump in front of you struggle with the same process...I dont have to fumble for the correct change when i buy something, I dont have to have coins dropping out of my pocket when Im reclining on a couch watching the game, etc etc etc.

im sure bar staff must prefer dealing with cards too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2010)

you're gonna have a heart attack at this rate if you're gonna let so many trivial little things bother you.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2010)

im having a shit day


----------



## tarannau (Nov 15, 2010)

Because Gabi needs to use an abacus to count? I think he's forced himself into this daft corner and is too stubborn to admit mistake

I can't believe that it's quicker to use cards than cash. Both necessitate opening the till (cash vs receipt), but there's usually a delay as staff have to reach for the card reader rather than just bunging the cash from their hand into the till and getting change. Add to that the inevitable processing delays and some printing time and it's hard to see why the card transaction would be quicker. 

Gabi sounds a pile of laughs anyhow. Too proud to carry cash, too scared of the noise of children, too prole for the QH.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 15, 2010)

gabi said:


> im sure bar staff must prefer dealing with cards too.


 
Not ime. It's a faff that holds things up

The rest of your post seems to largely about personal organisation, incompetence and impatience rather than anything else.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2010)

youre taking this far too seriously tarannau.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 15, 2010)

Not really. I wasn't deathly serious about the abacus for example*. And besides, I'm not the one getting het up about the presence of children in a pub or the lack of payment card provision. I'm more extracting the Michael

*you can use the calculator on your mobile phone


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2010)

tarannau said:


> given that Stefan crew's sold it on to another localish character known to at least one urbanite, I think you might be barking up the wrong tree here.


 
Phew.

As long as it's owned by a "localish character known to at least one urbanite" no-one needs to worry. It's good that we have such a reliable measure to refer to in these instances.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 15, 2010)

IMO the QH is the best pub in Brixton atm. Easily the best beers and ciders, even better than the Wetherspoons' selection (although not quite as cheap obviously). How anyone who drinks in the Trinity can call the Queen's Head too middle class is absolutely laughable.  Chalk it up to one bad experience gabi, it's not primarily a sports bar, but they have some great nights in there with lots of old Brixton faces attending. Oh and the new owner(s) are absolutely sound, they had to re-open quickly after the sale so it is still work in progress, the card payments will be sorted soon.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2010)

Will they still do gigs RD?


----------



## tarannau (Nov 15, 2010)

I think you'll find that's at least two Urbanites who know the management then Teuchter.


TBH I don't know the new crew from Adam, but someone other than Drew speaks highly of them, and not in a Boden catalogue Cornish second home type of way. And that's all I really say tbh.


----------



## Winot (Nov 15, 2010)

The Trinity has been absolutely packed recently.  I suspect this is down to the smart decision to have some non-Youngs beers on tap.


----------



## Ol Nick (Nov 15, 2010)

Buttcome


----------



## story (Nov 15, 2010)

Winot said:


> The Trinity has been absolutely packed recently.  I suspect this is down to the smart decision to have some non-Youngs beers on tap.


 
I think that happens sometimes when a band is on at The Academy that appeals to grown-ups.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 15, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i like the trinity. don't think it's full of ruggershirt types at all. think maybe tarrannau and editor haven't been in there a while (although in 10 years of residence opposite the pub, i've never seen a bloke in a rugger shirt in there). the main clientele seem to be local residents and council workers.


 
I think I may have been seen in The Trinity once during the 2007 World Cup wearing a Scotland jersey.  Sorry.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2010)

2 pee man just kissed my feet.


----------



## Bobness (Nov 15, 2010)

I was in brixton for a couple of weeks about 10 years ago then recently moved back in and wow it has changed! 

it's great a starbucks is right next to the tube.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2010)

no it isn't


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> 2 pee man just kissed my feet.


 
What's with the foreign smiley?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2010)

teuchter said:


> What's with the foreign smiley?


 
I didn't feel the smileys we have as standard fully conveyed my feelings on this particular matter.   I quite often want a straight-faced smiley but am rarely sufficiently moved to seek one out.


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2010)

why did 2p man kiss u??

i woke up at about 4am the other night and observed him harrassing a couple of very lost looking well dressed europeans with luggage who for some reason were waiting for a bus outside the kfc, prolly headed for gatwick.

after about 5mins they were saved by one of the portuguese junkies just walking up and pole-axing him. then the bus came. 2p man then moved onto new quarry. and i went back to bed.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2010)

Dunno.  He was just doing his usual then flung his arms in the air, exclaiming something about kissing feet, prostrated himself and kissed my boots.   I gave him a pound, thankful that he didn't hug me instead. 

I noticed when I got on the bus that one of my boots was still a bit wet where he kissed it.


----------



## OpalFruit (Nov 17, 2010)

There was a massive lorry with an entire railway carriage (old fashioned, like the Orient Express) on a trailer blocking Brixton Rd last night, it seemed to have got stuck going round the corner into Stockwell Rd in front of Mothercare. Traffic backed all the way up the hill.


----------



## ash (Nov 17, 2010)

Its now behind the Royal Festival Hall. The NFT is having an Agatha Christie season.  'The train carriage not the boot'!!


----------



## OpalFruit (Nov 17, 2010)

ash said:


> Its now behind the Royal Festival Hall. The NFT is having an Agatha Christie season.  'The train carriage not the boot'!!



Fantastic!
But if they were headed for the NFT I don't know why they wanted to turn L instead of heading straight up Brixton Rd.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2010)

OpalFruit said:


> Fantastic!
> But if they were headed for the NFT I don't know why they wanted to turn L instead of heading straight up Brixton Rd.



Just preference maybe.  I've always wondered why my sister goes up Stockwell Road rather than Brixton Road to cross the River, and she reckons Stockwell Road way *seems* quicker


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2010)

Maybe there are fewer tricky junctions/roundabouts if you go that way.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2010)

forget starbucks. brixton village (granville arcade) is where it seems to be at

restaurants, coffee shops and all sorts of places multiplying daily

i am still not sure whether this gentrification will work

but it won't stop me enjoying the food and coffee 

tried bellantoni's pasta yesterday: charming, tasty, cheap


----------



## teuchter (Nov 19, 2010)

Have the tacky blue strip lights at the entrance to the tube just recently been switched on, or have I just not noticed them until now?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 19, 2010)

perhaps they are brixton's christmas lights. 

I might put some in my flat.


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2010)

Any one know anything about the ever-changing art gallery in the front room of a house just along from Ferndales pizza place? Seems to be called P.O.S.T.


----------



## nick h. (Nov 19, 2010)

This is so wearisome that I don't know why I'm typing it, but...Brixton got a mention on C4 News tonite in a story about the British honeymooners who were carjacked in Cape Town. The local police chief was asked whether SA is too dangerous for tourists and said that last time he was in London his driver refused to go to Brixton.


----------



## bosie (Nov 19, 2010)

Brixton Market is getting a load of press at the moment (see below for Evening Standard article today), which is good for all the traders. I Hope the pick up in trade is equally being felt by the 'old' traders too though. I wonder how many people will go to the market tomorrow after reading the article? I think the market was in TimeOut last week too. Last Saturday at Brick Box they had to bring extra chairs out from the back so we could get a Crepe (really nice btw and friendly people).  


...*Busy Brixton traders are in the market to open all week*
Miranda Bryant
19.11.10

An influx of boutiques and delis has made a crumbling south London market so popular it is to open on Sundays for the first time.

Traders at the newly gentrified Brixton market — currently open Monday to Saturday — say they have been so busy they will extend to the full week.

It follows the introduction of opening until 10pm on Thursdays, Fridays and Saturdays. The market, which was once run down, has enjoyed a resurgence thanks to an initiative last year.

Since then, 20 crumbling empty units in Brixton Village, formerly Granville Arcade, have been transformed into a range of shops offering market goers everything from vintage clothing to local foods. Management said there were no vacancies for units in the building, making it the busiest since 1979.

Market manager Rachid Ghailane said: “It's 100 per cent full, which is amazing. We've got a waiting list of 17 people for units. People used to be more interested in Market Row, but I've noticed that people are especially interested in Brixton Village since late opening started.”

Nick Coates, co-owner of Federation Coffee, moved to the market in February. He said: “We've been asking the landlord since we moved in to start Sunday opening. At the moment there's nowhere to go in Brixton on a Sunday, which means people have to go elsewhere.

“It's been getting busier, not just Brixton Village but the whole market. It's unique here because there aren't many structures like this and everything on offer is pretty quality-focused.”

Mpho McKenzie, 29, who is opening a vintage tea shop in the village with her sister Nonki Skeef, 22, this month, said it was the market's community atmosphere and affordable rent that attracted them. She said: “We grew up in the area so when we saw what was happening down here we got really excited. It's still Brixton with all the fruit stalls but there's something new as well. Now you can get a nice coffee without having to go to Islington.”

She added the Brixton pound, a local currency introduced last year to encourage people to spend in the community, has boosted the area.

However, some traders have voiced concerns about the condition of the Grade II listed building, saying that London and Associated Properties is not reinvesting profits into the market. LAP's accounts for last year revealed that the business made profits of £2 million on Market Row alone.

Ian Riley, who co-owns Brixton Cornercopia, a restaurant that serves food sourced no further than Croydon, said: “Given the profits, the landlords need to recognise that they have something very special here and that it's important to develop it as well.”

Mike Dignan, director of property at LAP, said: “We have an ongoing maintenance programme for regeneration and repairs and we have a planned maintenance programme over the next five to 10 years. We have proposals to keep the place ticking over so to say we're doing nothing would be absolutely wrong.”

WHERE TO SPEND YOUR BRIXTON POUNDS

Brixton Cornercopia (unit 65)
Shop, bistro and deli selling locally grown, foraged and market-sourced ingredients. Specialities include Brixton Pound Sauce and plum jam made using fruit from local allotments.

Federation Coffee (unit 46)
Café serving coffee roasted in east London. Owners Nick Coates and George Wallace are soon to start roasting their own coffee on-site.

Leftovers (Unit 71) 
Vintage shop selling French cotton nightgowns, suffragette uniforms and lace collars plus a range of Fifties corsets — all selected by owner Margot Waggoner who has previously worked for designers Alexander McQueen and Brigitte Campagne.

United 80 (Unit 80)
Music-cum-design shop specialising in nu Jazz, Brazilian funk and soul and independent clothing and accessories.

Circus (unit 79)
Sells retro furniture, stationery, art and gifts as well as books by Brixton poet John Bentley.


----------



## story (Nov 19, 2010)

nick h. said:


> This is so wearisome that I don't know why I'm typing it, but...Brixton got a mention on C4 News tonite in a story about the British honeymooners who were carjacked in Cape Town. The local police chief was asked whether SA is too dangerous for tourists and said that last time he was in London his driver refused to go to Brixton.


 
The ITN news has picked up on this.

And in response, Rachel Heywood says that Brixton is "fantastically safe".


----------



## Janh (Nov 20, 2010)

When last was there a car highjacking and in murder in Brixton? I haven't heard of one. Shooting, stabbing, and mugging yes, but no car highjacking. That police chief's comment gives the wrong impression about Brixton. He should fix his problems at home rather than divert attention elsewhere.


----------



## nick h. (Nov 20, 2010)

At least he helps to slow down the Claphamification. TBH I'm quite happy that some people are scared to come here.  Rents are high enough already.


----------



## ericjarvis (Nov 20, 2010)

nick h. said:


> This is so wearisome that I don't know why I'm typing it, but...Brixton got a mention on C4 News tonite in a story about the British honeymooners who were carjacked in Cape Town. The local police chief was asked whether SA is too dangerous for tourists and said that last time he was in London his driver refused to go to Brixton.


 
To be fair there have been times when it may not have been advisable to be a South African police chief in Brixton.


----------



## nick h. (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, yes. But this geezer is black. Hard to picture him loosing off a few cartridges of birdshot in a township.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 20, 2010)

nick h. said:


> and said that last time he was in London his driver refused to go to Brixton.



It's called a taxi, driven by some lazy fuck from Essex.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2010)

Anything exciting happening tonight? Not sure I wanna stay at home getting sloshed, would rather that there were some fellow revellers around.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2010)

had lunch at casa similla today - it was well nice - mushroom ravioli and baked fruit and toffee sauce for pudding. yum!
bumped into editor and eme on the way in, think they'd been at federation coffee, which was so busy i didn't bother getting a coffee. sunday opening is obviously a success! cornercopia ran out of food so they must have done well too.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2010)

I was down at that new bakery opposite Federation yesterday and got a loaf of their olive and herb bread (YUM). Was chatting for a bit with the Oz guy, so far they're doing a roaring trade. Good to see that people are doing well, so far at least.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2010)

bosie said:


> Brixton Market is getting a load of press at the moment (see below for Evening Standard article today), which is good for all the traders. I Hope the pick up in trade is equally being felt by the 'old' traders too though.


 
"equally felt"? Not a chance would be my guess. If I were one of the 'old' traders at the moment I'd be a bit nervous about my rent going up, I reckon.


----------



## malice (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone else not got water on Brixton Hill? seems to have gone off in the last few hours?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 27, 2010)

it's just you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2010)

No problem here


----------



## malice (Nov 27, 2010)

fine now


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 28, 2010)

no water here down nr Gresham Road, tis the season for burst watermains methinks.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 28, 2010)

This ain't even funny, just woken up with the world's driest mouth and there's still no water.


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 28, 2010)

The merest trickle of water here in Villa Road.  I'm supposed to be going out with friends for a birthday lunch at Cornercopia.

Greasy hair!


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 28, 2010)

Thames Water is a joke as usual, nothing reported on their incident page since 9pm last night, called their 24 hour service line and after going through 2.5 minutes of menu options I was treated to complete silence for a further 5 minutes.  I gave up.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 28, 2010)

We're on Wiltshire Road, there was the smallest trickle just before I went to bed but now not a drop  Got a stinking cold and a tongue that feels like sandpaper, sod's law that there's no milk or cold drinks in the fridge either. Not even any snow outside to melt


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 28, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Thames Water is a joke as usual, nothing reported on their incident page since 9pm last night, called their 24 hour service line and after going through 2.5 minutes of menu options I was treated to complete silence for a further 5 minutes.  I gave up.


 

I haven't even got any credit on my phone to waste on trying to call them.


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 28, 2010)

Just spoke to Ian at Cornercopia and they have a trickle also.  I thought I might cadge a shower off some friends at the Oval but looks like the problem extends down there as well.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 28, 2010)

back on now yay


----------



## ajdown (Nov 29, 2010)

So last night's snow didn't amount to much then.

What snow you say?  There were definitely light flakes blowing in the wind at 9.30pm last night when I looked out the window.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2010)

ajdown said:


> So last night's snow didn't amount to much then.
> 
> What snow you say?  There were definitely light flakes blowing in the wind at 9.30pm last night when I looked out the window.



I had about fifty little specks of snow on my windscreen around that time. When I went to drive home after midnight, there was none.


----------



## Winot (Nov 29, 2010)

Winot said:


> Any one know anything about the ever-changing art gallery in the front room of a house just along from Ferndales pizza place? Seems to be called P.O.S.T.


 
They now have a website: Post Gallery.


----------



## gabi (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone know when the lights are getting turned on the xmas tree?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2010)

had another veggie roti from the blue van. i could get addiceted to those.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

gabi said:


> Anyone know when the lights are getting turned on the xmas tree?


 
Are we having any what with the cuts and all?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Are we having any what with the cuts and all?



The Coalition have taken that money and spent it on the happiness and quality of life survey.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> The Coalition have taken that money and spent it on the happiness and quality of life survey.


 
 

Thankfully we have Windrush Square to enjoy!


----------



## ajdown (Nov 29, 2010)

I noticed that Paolo'z Brixton Hilluminations now reach to the roof.  I thought last year's was bright enough but these are something else.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 29, 2010)

Hootananny Christmas trees are go!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I noticed that Paolo'z Brixton Hilluminations now reach to the roof.  I thought last year's was bright enough but these are something else.


 
They're great aren't they.  Like how they've done the santa and sleigh on the side


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 30, 2010)

Its snowing!  A light dusting covers the park.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 30, 2010)

Not enough snow though.  Buses are still running.  Fancied a day off.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2010)

Light snow coming down but no chance of avoiding work today is there. It will be irritating to get to work and then the heavy snow starts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2010)

no work today!


----------



## gabi (Nov 30, 2010)

Dogs at Warren St today. the cunts were right at the top of the second long elevator so you couldn't turn back once you'd clocked em.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 30, 2010)

I didn't know Warren St was in Brixton


----------



## teuchter (Nov 30, 2010)

Christmas tree being installed attended to this morning:


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 30, 2010)

That tree has been up for days. Are they decorating it now then?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 30, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> That tree has been up for days.


 
Oh. I have amended my post accordingly.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 30, 2010)

WTF Lambeth Council?  Just come up Brixton Hill on a bus - and the road doesn't appear to have been gritted.  Snow settling on the bus lane.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2010)

ajdown said:


> WTF Lambeth Council?  Just come up Brixton Hill on a bus - and the road doesn't appear to have been gritted.  Snow settling on the bus lane.


 

Why WTF?  It's the same shit every year 

No pavements gritted and the bits that are, the grit has just been lobbed against walls rather than on the pavement

Anyway, at least the Elf/Tyre/Car Wash place has now gone as the water from their car washing running onto the pavement made that particular stretch treacherous


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2010)

the blue roti van was closed today 
i was intending on visiting every day this week.


----------



## gabi (Nov 30, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I didn't know Warren St was in Brixton


 
a lot of folk seem to make the commute from brix to warren st, was just sayin


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> the blue roti van was closed today
> i was intending on visiting every day this week.


 

I'm sure you can find plenty on holidays


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2010)

not guyanese ones! these are amazing! soft AND crispy! i keep daydreaming about it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> not guyanese ones! these are amazing! soft AND crispy! i keep daydreaming about it.


 

True enough, you never know, you might find a Guyanese roti stall in India


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 30, 2010)

ajdown said:


> WTF Lambeth Council?  Just come up Brixton Hill on a bus - and the road doesn't appear to have been gritted.  Snow settling on the bus lane.


 
Mayor Boris is responsible for gritting of red routes, isn't he?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

Where is the van OU?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> Mayor Boris is responsible for gritting of red routes, isn't he?


 
Yeah, but he doesn't cycle in Brixton so it doesn't matter


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Where is the van OU?


 in the market near the rec, just a bit further on from where the sunday farmer's market is


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll have a look... still not had a roti since tarannau told me where another van was (or was it that one?)


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2010)

the same one i reckon! the best thing to eat in brixton at the mo i reckon. certainly in this weather.


----------



## OpalFruit (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm really impressed with the gritting and clearing that has gone on in side streets. Grit lorries, and guys in hi-viz jackets with shovels clearing and gritting pavements for the last 2 mornings. On the hill towards Streatham, off the S Circular. Pavements round schools have been cleared. Lambeth have done their stuff round us.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

How is the snow in Brixton? 

Anything like this? http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/4292?area=SW2


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2010)

Not snowing atm. Oh, hang on, a teeny bit. I've got maybe an inch in my garden. It's not cold enough for it to stay yet, plus the ground and all the houses are obviously major heat emitters.

This reminds me. Anywhere in Brixton that has a nice selection of men's winter coats? Men's, not boy's or man-boy's.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Not snowing atm. Oh, hang on, a teeny bit. I've got maybe an inch in my garden. It's not cold enough for it to stay yet, plus the ground and all the houses are obviously major heat emitters.



Really cold in SW18 but the snow is only very light and not settling.  



TruXta said:


> This reminds me. Anywhere in Brixton that has a nice selection of men's winter coats? Men's, not boy's or man-boy's.



Don't know, never shopped for coats in Brixton.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2010)

Cheers anyway B. I guess I just have to go out and have a look then .


----------



## teuchter (Dec 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How is the snow in Brixton?
> 
> Anything like this? http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/4292?area=SW2


 
-6 on Friday night. That's pretty chilly for London.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, fuck, good thing I'm going to Norway then. -12 forecast for Friday, down from about -15 today. Ah well, at least there won't be that much snow.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2010)

Brixton is trending on twitter. Was initially down to people talking about The National shows at the Academy but it's getting a boost from people wondering why the fuck Brixton is trending. I thought it was some big news incident at first


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Brixton is trending on twitter. Was initially down to people talking about The National shows at the Academy but it's getting a boost from people wondering why the fuck Brixton is trending. I thought it was some big news incident at first


 
What's trending on twitter mean?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2010)

You really don't need to know, Minnie. _Trust me_. BTW I can report back to say that the selection of men's winter coats in Brixton is bloody woeful. This means I'll have to root around in town tomorrow. Fuck sake.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Is it snowing there?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

TruXta said:


> You really don't need to know, Minnie. _Trust me_. BTW I can report back to say that the selection of men's winter coats in Brixton is bloody woeful. This means I'll have to root around in town tomorrow. Fuck sake.



The selection of clothes for men has always been downright tragic.  Are you only just discovering that?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's trending on twitter mean?


 
I was so sure you'd ask that I was thinking of sending a PM in advance. It means it's one of the ten most popular things that Londoners are talking about right now. It's primarily to do with a big gig at the Academy but everyone else is piling in with their events as it means they're more likely to get read.

If I had the money I'd buy you an iPhone for Xmas.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2010)

Minnie - Sadly yes. FUUUUUU. I could do without wandering around Soho/Covent Garden tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> I was so sure you'd ask that I was thinking of sending a PM in advance. *It means it's one of the ten most popular things that Londoners are talking about right now.* It's primarily to do with a big gig at the Academy but everyone else is piling in with their events as it means they're more likely to get read.
> 
> If I had the money I'd buy you an iPhone for Xmas.


 
Ah, I see  

Ask himself for a payrise then


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2010)

TruXta said:


> You really don't need to know, Minnie. _Trust me_. BTW I can report back to say that the selection of men's winter coats in Brixton is bloody woeful. This means I'll have to root around in town tomorrow. Fuck sake.


 
Most of Covent Garden has a 20% off sale tomorrow (North Face etc)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

How cold is it outside today please?

(I've not been outside since Sunday)


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

quite


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> quite



is it two pairs of socks weather?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Most of Covent Garden has a 20% off sale tomorrow (North Face etc)


 
Cheers!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> is it two pairs of socks weather?


depends how thick your socks are.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> depends how thick your socks are.





Thermals under jeans then?


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 1, 2010)

I was wearing thermals under jeans on the bus this morning. Somehow I managed to give someone an electric shock.


----------



## gabi (Dec 1, 2010)

can someone suggest somewhere decent to eat tonight.. central brix only, im not going far in this weather...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2010)

Khamsa on Acre Lane if you fancy Algerian (much the same as Moroccan I've heard). BYO, and apparently they've got the best puds.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> I was wearing thermals under jeans on the bus this morning. Somehow I managed to give someone an electric shock.


 
ah, well I'm going to Blenheim Gardens sorting ofice and I don't mind giving them a shock, although not a single one of my packages has gone missing this year.  I put that down to having already bought them all before the rush.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2010)

roti van closed again, which is not what i wanted after a fruitless 4 hour wait at the indian visa office


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> roti van closed again, which is not what i wanted after a fruitless 4 hour wait at the indian visa office


 

aw, 2 days in a row   Have you started shaking yet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2010)

i'm in pain


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

*BLENHEIM GARDENS SORTING OFFICE NEWS*

Don't go there, see the door is bricked up and stand there confused wondering if you imagined there used to be a door there.  They have moved it further down, and it's much bigger so no standing in the freezing cold in a long queue stretching round the corner


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm in pain


 
Demand some freebies as recompense when they reopen, stating that you've publicised then widely


----------



## gabi (Dec 1, 2010)

U shouldn't need to wait at the visa office orang. Go to the one in Victoria and it's painless.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *BLENHEIM GARDENS SORTING OFFICE NEWS*
> 
> Don't go there, see the door is bricked up and stand there confused wondering if you imagined there used to be a door there.  They have moved it further down, and it's much bigger so no standing in the freezing cold in a long queue stretching round the corner


 
Oh, that sounds like a massive improvement.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Oh, that sounds like a massive improvement.


 
It's not a massive room by any stretch, but you can fit more than two people in there


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2010)

gabi said:


> U shouldn't need to wait at the visa office orang. Go to the one in Victoria and it's painless.


 i did - there were about 200 people in front of me. a whole day wasted cos i dropped some photos on the tube. it's gonna be fun tomorrow.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *BLENHEIM GARDENS SORTING OFFICE NEWS*
> 
> Don't go there, see the door is bricked up and stand there confused wondering if you imagined there used to be a door there.  They have moved it further down, and it's much bigger so no standing in the freezing cold in a long queue stretching round the corner




Thank you minnie, but moved what further down where?  The door or the office?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Thank you minnie, but moved what further down where?  The door or the office?


 
The door and the office.

The old door is now bricked up and you now use the old posties entrance nearer to the pub


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's not a massive room by any stretch, but you can fit more than two people in there


 
Well they'll need to do that since they appear to be reverting to their old tactic of not actually delivering parcels any more but putting through red "sorry you were out" cards when you are actually in.  Then when you catch them they say - oh that was from yesterday.... not today - I don't have the parcel...?!?  Two days in a row that happened to me last week.  When I did catch up with the postie he was very very unforthcoming - in fact he practically ran away from my questioning.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Well they'll need to do that since they appear to be reverting to their old tactic of not actually delivering parcels any more but putting through red "sorry you were out" cards when you are actually in.  Then when you catch them they say - oh that was from yesterday.... not today - I don't have the parcel...?!?  Two days in a row that happened to me last week.  When I did catch up with the postie he was very very unforthcoming - in fact he practically ran away from my questioning.


 
Apparently, it's the *foot postman* (ie. your normal postman) who delivers the card the next day when the *parcel delivery driver* wasn't able to deliver the previous day.  I rang and asked the Post Office about this.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Apparently, it's the *foot postman* (ie. your normal postman) who delivers the card the next day when the *parcel delivery driver* wasn't able to deliver the previous day.  I rang and asked the Post Office about this.


 
yeah.. but I was there both days...!  and also... why??????  I dunno... I smell a rat......


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah.. but I was there both days...!  and also... why??????  I dunno... I smell a rat......


 
Can you hear your doorbell?  I can't if I'm asleep or if the tv is on


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can you hear your doorbell?  I can't if I'm asleep or if the tv is on


 
well I don't seem to have problems with hearing anyone else knocking... just the postman - if that is what is happening.  Tbh Minnie, I've had that many problems with them, I don't much feel inclined to give the benefit of the doubt.  To be fair, when I was pregnant they were very good indeed and went out of their way - one guy dropping a parcel round to me on his way home off his shift - so I'm happy to praise when praise is due - but there are definitely occasions when all is not well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> well I don't seem to have problems with hearing anyone else knocking... just the postman - if that is what is happening.  Tbh Minnie, I've had that many problems with them, I don't much feel inclined to give the benefit of the doubt.  To be fair, when I was pregnant they were very good indeed and went out of their way - one guy dropping a parcel round to me on his way home off his shift - so I'm happy to praise when praise is due - but there are definitely occasions when all is not well.


 

I'm not doubting you.  All you need to do is do a search on here for my name and postman/Royal Mail/Blenheim Gardens etc. and you'll find plenty of complaints from me  

Last year (actually I think it was the year before), they even put a monitor on my mail after I complained of such much of it going missing


----------



## aussw9 (Dec 2, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah.. but I was there both days...!  and also... why??????  I dunno... I smell a rat......


 
same thing happens to me all the time!

cheeky pricks!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Apparently, it's the *foot postman* (ie. your normal postman) who delivers the card the next day when the *parcel delivery driver* wasn't able to deliver the previous day.  I rang and asked the Post Office about this.


 
What a strange system. Why can't the parcel delivery driver leave a card?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2010)

i don't think it's true, in fact i know it isn't. my postman has parcels AND mail and if it requires a signature or it's too big for the box, he leaves a card.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2010)

teuchter said:


> What a strange system. Why can't the parcel delivery driver leave a card?



Probably slightly different here as if nobody answers the block of flat's intercom, then he can't gain access to drop the card through the letterbox


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't think it's true, in fact i know it isn't. my postman has parcels AND mail and if it requires a signature or it's too big for the box, he leaves a card.



But which sorting office does it come from? Minnie and gg are talking about the problems with Blenheim Gardens. You might be lucky and get your post from elsewhere.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably slightly different here as if nobody answers the block of flat's intercom, then he can't gain access to drop the card through the letterbox


 
Same would apply to the foot postman though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I find it all v. confusing.  I think it is a van delivers the parcels - rather than the guy on foot (unless it's a v. small letter box sized one).. but I don't see why the fact they've come by van should impede their ability to leave a card - meaning the foot postman should do it the next day.  It doesn't sound right to me.  Also the fact that I was here on both occasions.... and it happens so often... especially around times when there might be lots of parcels (Christmas etc)... plus the fact the postman was so defensive about it.. 

plus, there's no intercom - we have a ground floot flat with its own front door.

oh crap.. just found another one.. we were both out for about 1 hour... bad luck!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Same would apply to the foot postman though.


 
No, they have access, but the delivery drivers don't


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I find it all v. confusing.  I think it is a van delivers the parcels - rather than the guy on foot (unless it's a v. small letter box sized one).. but I don't see why the fact they've come by van should impede their ability to leave a card - meaning the foot postman should do it the next day.  It doesn't sound right to me.  Also the fact that I was here on both occasions.... and it happens so often... especially around times when there might be lots of parcels (Christmas etc)... plus the fact the postman was so defensive about it..
> 
> plus, there's no intercom - we have a ground floot flat with its own front door.
> 
> oh crap.. just found another one.. we were both out for about 1 hour... bad luck!


 
I know, we'veheard a little rap on the door before, dashed out and seen delivery driver running down the stairs, having left a card, but no parcel.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know, we'veheard a little rap on the door before, dashed out and seen delivery driver running down the stairs, having left a card, but no parcel.



Did I tell you about the night i found the keys to one of their vans lying on the wall? The clutch is crap on those things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> But which sorting office does it come from? Minnie and gg are talking about the problems with Blenheim Gardens. You might be lucky and get your post from elsewhere.


 
wynne gardens for me. strange that they do things so differently - the service should be the same everywhere


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2010)

roti van is open! yes! the lady couldn't get out of her driveway on tuesday and wednesday, but she's back in business today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> roti van is open! yes! the lady couldn't get out of her driveway on tuesday and wednesday, but she's back in business today.


 
Thank fuck for that, I was worried you'd be too weak from starvation to get to the airport if it had closed for good

Started to snow again.  She may end up snowed in tomorrow


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Did I tell you about the night i found the keys to one of their vans lying on the wall? The clutch is crap on those things.


 
Yes I think you did!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> roti van is open! yes! the lady couldn't get out of her driveway on tuesday and wednesday, but she's back in business today.


what do you recommend? I might stop on my way home and walk the rest of the way


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2010)

just go for the mixed veggie one - i haven't tried any of the others mind, but it's well tasty - only £3 too
it's only open til 6 though, but finish work early, you won't regret it!
you can sit in the van if it's cold and you want to eat it straight away.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm leaving soon, and have only had 3 mouthfuls of rice today


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2010)

go for it! i can't recommend it highly enough!


----------



## tarannau (Dec 2, 2010)

Damnit, I didn't go to the roti wagon today after it was closed yesterday. Somehow my tasty noodle snack doesn't seem quite so satisfying now that I know that. And I'm back at work tomorrow



Enjoy Biddly. It's good straightforward stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Damnit, I didn't go to the roti wagon today after it was closed yesterday. Somehow my tasty noodle snack doesn't seem quite so satisfying now that I know that. And I'm back at work tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy Biddly. It's good straightforward stuff.


it's addictive isn't it?


----------



## tarannau (Dec 2, 2010)

Conveniently lovely it has to be said. Difficult to beat for the price too

Given that I'm surprisingly lazy and more than a bit rubbish at making roti, it's a fucking pleasure to have her nearby. It should be a convenient everyday food, but my cackhanded and disappointingly inconsistent attempts mean that I'm all too happy to rely on her and my dear old ma's takeaway roti parcels


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

I didn't stop, was too cold... then stopped at the butcher up the road  next week I'm definitely having one!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2010)

Where is this roti van located?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Where is this roti van located?


 
It is blue.
Of this I am sure!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

The road the farmer's market is on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Where is this roti van located?


 
it's right outside the rec, next to the steps. you can't miss it. it's the only blue van there.


----------



## Janh (Dec 2, 2010)

Some things should be sacred imo. Were-snowman at Acre Lane Tesco this morning.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 2, 2010)

There was a power cut in central Brixton this evening - Iceland and lots of the shops on Atlantic Road had to close.  It was also mental busy everywhere.  Panic buying!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 2, 2010)

Ms T said:


> There was a power cut in central Brixton this evening - Iceland and lots of the shops on Atlantic Road had to close.  It was also mental busy everywhere.  Panic buying!


 
Tell me about it. We've got no lights, no heating and no hot water. And looks like this may be for the night


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Tell me about it. We've got no lights, no heating and no hot water. And looks like this may be for the night


 
Still?  Whereabouts are you then?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 2, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Tell me about it. We've got no lights, no heating and no hot water. And looks like this may be for the night


 
Oh noes!  You could stay here if it's too grim.  Call me.  x


----------



## colacubes (Dec 2, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Oh noes!  You could stay here if it's too grim.  Call me.  x


 
Aww thanks love. We should be ok - we're popping next door for a takeaway as they've got a fire and then we're going to wrap up with sleeping bags and duvets. I just might smell a bit tomorrow ((my colleagues))


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Aww thanks love. We should be ok - we're popping next door for a takeaway as they've got a fire and then we're going to wrap up with sleeping bags and duvets. I just might smell a bit tomorrow ((my colleagues))


 
ooh.. my takeaway in bed by candlelight suggestion was a goer!! I just assumed you'd go to the pub!


----------



## ajdown (Dec 2, 2010)

I found Cydrax in the Happy Shopper on New Park Road earlier.  I'm well happy.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2010)

ajdown said:


> I found Cydrax in the Happy Shopper on New Park Road earlier.  I'm well happy.


 
Thought of you earlier aj

Some kid threw a snowball on Effra Road and I ran indoors


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Some kid threw a snowball on Effra Road and I ran indoors


 
I'll get you before you get indoors next time


----------



## ajdown (Dec 3, 2010)

Didn't see any marauding mobs this time; probably all indoors too busy playing a "snowball thrower" app on their iPhones or Wii "Winter Fun" with their friends or something these days.


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 3, 2010)

Seem to have problems with water this morning.  Woke up to no water whatsoever about an hour ago, just now there is a bit but pressure is very low.  Not again!


----------



## ajdown (Dec 3, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Seem to have problems with water this morning.  Woke up to no water whatsoever about an hour ago, just now there is a bit but pressure is very low.  Not again!



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11907667



> Meanwhile a frozen water valve affected water supplies to properties in south-east and south-west London.
> 
> Thames Water said supplies were restricted to homes in SW9, SW11, SE1, SE5, SE11, and SE17 on Friday morning.


----------



## ericjarvis (Dec 3, 2010)

I want to know why I've had no post all week (including 22 quids worth of footie ticket) and yet I've been delivered 5 pizza leaflets, 2 curry house leaflets, and one for a charity clothing collection.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> I want to know why I've had no post all week (including 22 quids worth of footie ticket) and yet I've been delivered 5 pizza leaflets, 2 curry house leaflets, and one for a charity clothing collection.



Because they were walked to your door.  Where was your post coming from?  The postal van with your delivery is probably still stuck in a snow drift somewhere


----------



## gabi (Dec 3, 2010)

ANything good happening in brixton tonight? gigs?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 3, 2010)

gabi said:


> ANything good happening in brixton tonight? gigs?



PM-ed you back. Details here:
http://www.windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/?lgig=65737f7a-5b44-44ec-a3f6-d25b7e6a1770&performance=1

Antkered Man on at 9.30, Doyle & Fourfathers 10.15, Brent Newman and the Broken Arrows around 11. JD smith opens at 845.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 4, 2010)

Now that most of the snow seems to have passed us and isn't likely to fall again, and Lambeth don't have to worry about keeping the main roads open, what are the chances of them actually sending the gritters down some of our icy and treacherous sidestreets to try and assist the thawing process?  If the last time it snowed is anything to go by, my road will be undriveable for several weeks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Now that most of the snow seems to have passed us and isn't likely to fall again, and Lambeth don't have to worry about keeping the main roads open, what are the chances of them actually sending the gritters down some of our icy and treacherous sidestreets to try and assist the If the last time it snowed is anything to go by, my road will be undriveable for several weeks.


 

Zero probably


----------



## Laughing Toad (Dec 4, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Now that most of the snow seems to have passed us and isn't likely to fall again, and Lambeth don't have to worry about keeping the main roads open, what are the chances of them actually sending the gritters down some of our icy and treacherous sidestreets to try and assist the thawing process?  If the last time it snowed is anything to go by, my road will be undriveable for several weeks.


 
Be thankful that you live in one of the best places in the world for non-car users. Walk in the slush Ajdown. It'll do you good physically, mentally and it's better for the environment.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2010)

Laughing Toad said:


> Be thankful that you live in one of the best places in the world for non-car users. Walk in the slush Ajdown. It'll do you good physically, mentally and it's better for the environment.


 
Indeed.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 4, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> I want to know why I've had no post all week (including 22 quids worth of footie ticket) and yet I've been delivered 5 pizza leaflets, 2 curry house leaflets, and one for a charity clothing collection.


 
Who were doing the clothes collection? I've got loads of other to dispose of and don't want to throw it in the bin


----------



## Janh (Dec 4, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Now that most of the snow seems to have passed us and isn't likely to fall again, and Lambeth don't have to worry about keeping the main roads open, what are the chances of them actually sending the gritters down some of our icy and treacherous sidestreets to try and assist the thawing process?  If the last time it snowed is anything to go by, my road will be undriveable for several weeks.



What? No one have a shovel on your road? Grit is available in plastic yellow bins sometime, help yourself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2010)

Janh said:


> What? No one have a shovel on your road? Grit is available in plastic yellow bins sometime, help yourself.


 
Really, it's a long time since I saw one that had grit in it, or even saw one.  I remember they used to be everywhere.


----------



## Janh (Dec 4, 2010)

Lambeth's website (if you can access it) lists grit bins by ward, some have grit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2010)

Janh said:


> Lambeth's website (if you can access it) lists grit bins by ward, some have grit.


 
Oh, never knew that.  Will have a look


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2010)

ah, well that's helpful



> Service Unavailable Due To Essential Maintenance
> 
> Due to planned essential maintenance work to improve our computer network, some council services will be affected this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janh (Dec 4, 2010)

must be the wrong kind of snow


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2010)

We had grit in our grit bin but the grit has been used and there's no grit left.

That's a true grit tale.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 4, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Now that most of the snow seems to have passed us and isn't likely to fall again, and Lambeth don't have to worry about keeping the main roads open, what are the chances of them actually sending the gritters down some of our icy and treacherous sidestreets to try and assist the thawing process?  If the last time it snowed is anything to go by, my road will be undriveable for several weeks.



It's all gone on Blenheim Gardens today. Was very icy last night and this evening it's just wet - it's -5C on Sunday night so that could be fun


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> It's all gone on Blenheim Gardens today. Was very icy last night and this evening it's just wet - it's -5C on Sunday night so that could be fun


 
About bloody time too.  That road is a total deathtrap, especially when I tried to cross Halliwell Road the other night


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2010)

Janh said:


> must be the wrong kind of snow


----------



## co-op (Dec 5, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Who were doing the clothes collection? I've got loads of other to dispose of and don't want to throw it in the bin



Nearly all of the supposedly "charitable" clothes collections that I get through my door in Lambeth are not from charities at all but commercial clothes re-sellers who masquerade as charities; if you care about this, take your stuff to a charity shop.

TBH I don't really care in a big way but the deception is what pisses me off.


----------



## Janh (Dec 5, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> We had grit in our grit bin but the grit has been used and there's no grit left.
> 
> That's a true grit tale.


 
I requested a refill for my nearest empty grit/salt bin...

...am still waiting.

That rubs salt into the wound.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, Lambeth Council's website is back up.

Can't see anything about grit bin locations though

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/home.htm


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 5, 2010)

co-op said:


> Nearly all of the supposedly "charitable" clothes collections that I get through my door in Lambeth are not from charities at all but commercial clothes re-sellers who masquerade as charities; if you care about this, take your stuff to a charity shop.
> 
> TBH I don't really care in a big way but the deception is what pisses me off.


 Yes I know, I don't mind them making a profit from it so long as they're happy to come and collect the stuff so there's no need to lie about it.


----------



## Janh (Dec 5, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, Lambeth Council's website is back up.
> 
> Can't see anything about grit bin locations though
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/home.htm


 

This is what you need  Grit Bins By Ward Maps


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2010)

Janh said:


> This is what you need  Grit Bins By Ward Maps


 
Ah, thank you

well you'd think you'd be able to just stick grit bins in the search


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2010)

'scuse me for being stupid, but what marks out the grit bins on this map?

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/7E0E91CE-7DC8-4511-AA92-0FC438C5C6B4/0/PriorityRoutesArea2.pdf


----------



## Janh (Dec 5, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 'scuse me for being stupid, but what marks out the grit bins on this map?
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/7E0E91CE-7DC8-4511-AA92-0FC438C5C6B4/0/PriorityRoutesArea2.pdf


 
Have a look at the first pdf map called "FootwayPrioritiesGritBinsWardMaps.pdf" and look for orange dots on the map for your ward.

Couldn't be more complicated, could it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2010)

ah, found it, 2nd page.  I was looking at the other pdfs.

Ah, so *ONE* grit bin on Brixton Hill.  

Aren't we lucky.

Wonder how you're meant to get to it, fill your bag up and get back home without slipping over?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, found it, 2nd page.  I was looking at the other pdfs.
> 
> Ah, so *ONE* grit bin on Brixton Hill.
> 
> ...


 
Scatter the grit in front of you as you walk - creating your own personal grit highway to home... it's the Lambeth version of a rose petal path...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Scatter the grit in front of you as you walk - creating your own personal grit highway to home... it's the Lambeth version of a rose petal path...


 

Yes, but how do I get to the grit bin in the first place without falling over?  

That's bad.  One bin for Brixton Hill


----------



## story (Dec 5, 2010)

We had a bin on our street for years, but it disappeared just before last year's snow. We now have an empty bin on our street that appeared just after the snow did.

Like some kind of Dr Who alien being, they appear and disappear according to some unfathomable agenda.


----------



## ericjarvis (Dec 5, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Who were doing the clothes collection? I've got loads of other to dispose of and don't want to throw it in the bin


 
I have no idea. I wear everything until it comes apart. So the clothing collection leaflets go into the recycle bin unread.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2010)

It's got very foggy out there


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's got very foggy out there



It was quite weird driving in. Amazingly other car drivers were keeping their distance rather well. I'd say visibility was down to 30 yards in places.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> It was quite weird driving in. Amazingly other car drivers were keeping their distance rather well. I'd say visibility was down to 30 yards in places.


 
Sensible drivers in London?  Shocking!

Maybe radio stations were saying "it's foggy out there people, please leave plenty of space between you and the car in front"


----------



## Kanda (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought loads of rock salt last year, it sits in a bucket out front and all the neighbours use it to keep the paths clear. Relying on Lambeth is pointless.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sensible drivers in London?  Shocking!
> 
> Maybe radio stations were saying "it's foggy out there people, please leave plenty of space between you and the car in front"



Yes, Capital FM did a great job. Even the private hire cabs and the twunts in Audis were behaving.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

Kanda said:


> I bought loads of rock salt last year, it sits in a bucket out front and all the neighbours use it to keep the paths clear. Relying on Lambeth is pointless.



It's a pain in the arse to hoover up once you've trodden it all over your carpets


----------



## Kanda (Dec 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's a pain in the arse to hoover up once you've trodden it all over your carpets


 
Wipe your feet and take your shoes off!! Do you walk around with wet shoes indoors??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Wipe your feet and take your shoes off!! Do you walk around with wet shoes indoors??


 
Four flights of stairs to get to flat. Don't have a doormat.  They're probably not allowed anyway


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2010)

We flew into Heathrow this morning in scarily thick fog - we only saw the ground when we were about to land!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

editor said:


> We flew into Heathrow this morning in scarily thick fog - we only saw the ground when we were about to land!


 
Scary landings are good though




















and scary

Hope you had a nice time (guessing you went to NY)


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Four flights of stairs to get to flat. Don't have a doormat.  They're probably not allowed anyway


 
Surely it'd be all shook off by the time you get to your front door?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Surely it'd be all shook off by the time you get to your front door?


 
You'd think so wouldn't you, but it's not like grit, it seems to stick to your soles


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2010)

So Leander Road and Helix Road are "steep hills" but Arodene Rd isn't.

And Elm Park is a "steep hill" between Brixton Hill and the EPT but not on the bit further south than that.
 /


----------



## Kanda (Dec 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You'd think so wouldn't you, but it's not like grit, it seems to stick to your soles


 
We all just wipe our feet at the door (rubber mat outside) and it doesn't come inside...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

Kanda said:


> We all just wipe our feet at the door (rubber mat outside) and it doesn't come inside...


 
No such luxuries here


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 8, 2010)

where is that map from teuchter?

(and it does it matter?  )


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2010)

Brixton Hatter said:


> where is that map from teuchter?
> 
> (and it does it matter?  )



here -



Janh said:


> This is what you need  Grit Bins By Ward Maps


 
Does hill steepness discrimination against Arodene Road matter? I can't believe you are even asking this question.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No such luxuries here


 
Use the outside wall to scrape off shit?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 8, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Does hill steepness discrimination against Arodene Road matter? I can't believe you are even asking this question.


Ah, I understand now - gritting priorities! Yes, does seem like a strange decision.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 8, 2010)

Just a reminder to look out for any (possibly illegal) 'charity' collections by the UCKG ('United Church Kingdom of God') around the tube station or on Brixton high street. They may sing carols and appear to be collecting for Christmas 'good causes' but in fact they are collecting cash to invest in their property empire and forward their dubious religious views. 

More detail and background on this thread.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 8, 2010)

Should you wish to contact  some of their service providers, Baker Tilly in Watford do their accounting / auditing... 

Managing Partner: Stephen Duffety 1st Floor, Centinal
46 Clarendon Road
Watford
Hertfordshire
WD17 1JJ
Phone: 01923 816400


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 8, 2010)

Why do you think it's illegal? 

I saw one outside the tube station but thought I saw an oxfam logo on there too.  Right enough their website says it is collecting for them, along with others.  Doesn't say how much goes to them, that I saw in my 30 second investigation.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2010)

just saw two routemasters heading down brixton hill with 159 blinds up. not picking up passengers though


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 11, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Why do you think it's illegal?
> 
> I saw one outside the tube station but thought I saw an oxfam logo on there too.  Right enough their website says it is collecting for them, along with others.  Doesn't say how much goes to them, that I saw in my 30 second investigation.



I'm not suggesting it's illegal, just dubious and not following the IoF or FSB standards for street collections. Which, whether you like chuggers or not, adversely affects other street collectors. 

I've just bumped into three cheery UCKG people outside Sainsbury's merrily collecting away. The collection buckets have 6 other charity logos on, three of whom I know relatively well, and from my educated guess wouldn't necessarily appreciate being linked to UCKG. 

The collectors couldn't tell me what proportion of money was going to each charity, nor the % going to UCKG. All of which they should be able to reel off verbatim.  I can't find a press release announcing any sort of partnership arrangement, and their last years annual accounts only lists the collection of clothing for donation to oxfam, not cash donations, even though this is the second year of their street collecting.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 11, 2010)

Free stuff at the Windmill on Sunday night (12 Dec). Eight folk/americana acts. Some free food too apparently!

http://www.windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/?lgig=036b4f80-a0bb-47ce-91b4-dc121858ea52&performance=1

Oh and Errol Linton is playing on 26 Dec - again, free entry.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 12, 2010)

What time to places in Brixton Village open and close, and is that Breads Etcetera place any good?


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2010)

Brixton Village is usually open till 5ish on weekdays, late on Thu/Fri/Sat and 4pm-ish on Sundays.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

Cheers, might be too early for me to get there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2010)

Probably on the proest forum somewhere, but I've just been told there's going to be a protest tomorrow evening in Brixton so if you get the bus home, there may be delays


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2010)

What about?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2010)

TruXta said:


> What about?


 
Tuesday 14th December at 1730 hrs in what is billed as a “peaceful protest” organised by the Socialist Worker, the National Union of Teachers and Lambeth Right to Work.

Don't konw if it's true or not


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 13, 2010)

Rosie's were charging £4.50 for a loaf of bread on Saturday.
_
£4.50!!!!!!_


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 13, 2010)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Rosie's were charging £4.50 for a loaf of bread on Saturday.
> _
> £4.50!!!!!!_


I know she has some real fans but I've never got along with Rosie's since the one time I bought some cheese when it first opened.  Splashed out on what looked like quality cheese only to get it home and find that I was given some tiny pieces that were mostly rind.  Felt very ripped off.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2010)

I go to that new bakery in the Village now, run by two young and super-chirpy Aussies. Cannot remember the name, but it's next to Federation and Etta's. Think I paid 2.70 for a decent sized loaf of seeded bread which tasted fantastic. I've tried three or four of their varieties, all nomsome. It's the place with the big white toasters on the outside tables. Big up!


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 13, 2010)

Breads etcetera


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2010)

YES. That place. Cheers, minnie.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

^ that's the place I want to try and get to on Weds 

Any idea what time it opens TruXta?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2010)

Not really, I only ever make it down there on weekends. The market generally opens at 10am, so it wouldn't surprise me if they open at the same time.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2010)

bugger


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## twistedAM (Dec 13, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I go to that new bakery in *the Village* now, run by two young and super-chirpy Aussies. Cannot remember the name, but it's next to Federation and Etta's. Think I paid 2.70 for a decent sized loaf of seeded bread which tasted fantastic. I've tried three or four of their varieties, all nomsome. It's the place with the big white toasters on the outside tables. Big up!



It's not taken long for the  branding to become  the vernacular.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm happy to keep calling it the Granville Arcade, but the sign says Brixton Village, and like Foxy said we're all sheeple in here anyway. Do old-timers still say GA? There was a period when it changed name that I used both depending on who I was talking to.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I'm happy to keep calling it the Granville Arcade, but the sign says Brixton Village, and like Foxy said we're all sheeple in here anyway. Do old-timers still say GA? There was a period when it changed name that I used both depending on who I was talking to.


 

Considering there wasn't anything of note to me in that particular arcade anyway, i don't think I ever even referred to it as Granville Arcade.  It was "that arcade, when you go through Reliance Arcade and cross the road etc...."  

People who pass it regularly though would probably know it as Granville


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 14, 2010)

I've always called it the Granville Arcade.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> I've always called it the Granville Arcade.


 
Yeah, but I can never remember the name for some reason.  I'm crap at names Molly


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but I can never remember the name for some reason.  I'm crap at names Molly


*miss* molly to you


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> *miss* molly to you


 
Sorry Miss


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 14, 2010)

One of my neighbours was evicted this morning. No idea what for, but always sad to see someone made homeless and standing on the pavement with all their possessions


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> I've always called it the Granville Arcade.


 
i've never known it as that. tis brixton village or the covered section of the market to me


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2010)

There are two covered sections tho, one where Franco Manca and all that is (Brixton Market proper I suppose) and then there's the Granville Arcade/Brixton Village.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 14, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> It's not taken long for the  branding to become  the vernacular.


 
It's been called Brixton Village for years!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 14, 2010)

Lambeth Council are auctioning the house down the road from which they evicted squatters a few weeks ago.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 14, 2010)

Ms T said:


> It's been called Brixton Village for years!


 
they changed the name in about 2003 IIRC....possibly before.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 14, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Lambeth Council are auctioning the house down the road from which they evicted squatters a few weeks ago.


 
Snap. Lots of houses round here going to auction as well - LBL own loads of them. But I thought they were supposed to be refurbishing them to ease pressure on the housing list, rather than selling them cheap on the market at a time when property prices are falling


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Ms T said:


> It's been called Brixton Village for years!



Sounds a bit naff calling it "the Village" though. Claphamification and all that.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2010)

Who gives a shit? I call Brixton Market "the market". Is that naff too? Have I been Cla'mified?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2010)

i don't see what's wrong with it. it's called that naturally. where i'm from the local shops are called the village and the centre of town with bigger shops is called town.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Who gives a shit? I call Brixton Market "the market". Is that naff too? Have I been Cla'mified?



That could be because it's a market?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2010)

Market, village, what's the bleeding difference? Or is there something uniquely wrong about village? Yes I know it's not a fucking village, but that's hardly the point tho.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Market, village, what's the bleeding difference? Or is there something uniquely wrong about village? Yes I know it's not a fucking village,* but that's hardly the point tho.*




Maybe it is though

No need to get narky


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2010)

Oo, didn't mean to get narky with _you_ minnie, it's just that accusations of Claphamification on a basis as rotten as twisted's riles me up. I don't agree that the name is the point tho. There's plenty of places whose names get shortened, that's however no indicator whatsoever of gentrification or otherwise. It's just easier, takes less time to say.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Oo, didn't mean to get narky with _you_ minnie, it's just that accusations of Claphamification on a basis as rotten as twisted's riles me up. I don't agree that the name is the point tho. There's plenty of places whose names get shortened, that's however no indicator whatsoever of gentrification or otherwise. It's just easier, takes less time to say.


 

I should think not.  Such language shouldn't be allowed on BBs.  

Anyway, there was nothing wrong with Granville Arcade, so why change it.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2010)

I do beg your forgiveness, ma'am. Yeah, why change the name, rebranding I take it. Seems to have worked tho.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I do beg your forgiveness, ma'am. Yeah, why change the name, rebranding I take it. Seems to have worked tho.


 
Same nonsense as a part of Kennington becoming Kennington Village and Abbeyville Road becoming Abbeyville Village.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2010)

Kennington Village? Where's that?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Kennington Village? Where's that?



er... Kennington


----------



## Winot (Dec 14, 2010)

TruXta said:


> There are two covered sections tho, one where Franco Manca and all that is (Brixton Market proper I suppose) and then there's the Granville Arcade/Brixton Village.


 
The one where Franco Manca is is called Market Row.

There's also Reliance Arcade.


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 14, 2010)

TruXta said:


> I do beg your forgiveness, ma'am. Yeah, why change the name, rebranding I take it. Seems to have worked tho.


Except that the recent arcade 'upswing' had nothing to do with the name 'Brixton Village'.


----------



## story (Dec 14, 2010)

Brixton Hatter said:


> One of my neighbours was evicted this morning. No idea what for, but always sad to see someone made homeless and standing on the pavement with all their possessions


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 14, 2010)

I definitely prefer Granville Arcade - I like the word "arcade" and all its connotations.  Brixton Village sounds very contrived to me but I guess it's here to stay.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Except that the recent arcade 'upswing' had nothing to do with the name 'Brixton Village'.


 
My fault, I meant that the name seems to have stuck. At least among my circle of acquiantances.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2010)

Winot said:


> The one where Franco Manca is is called Market Row.
> 
> There's also Reliance Arcade.


 
Yup, forgot about the Reliance. I don't think I've ever been in there. Anything interesting?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Yup, forgot about the Reliance. I don't think I've ever been in there. Anything interesting?



Not really


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 14, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Yup, forgot about the Reliance. I don't think I've ever been in there. Anything interesting?


 
Good knife sharpening man....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2010)

They have popcorn? Hm.

Could do with a good knife sharpener person akshli. Got a load of heavy thick Deutsche steel knives, a whole set that my parents got me years ago. They're a right pain to get sharp.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

TruXta said:


> They have popcorn? Hm.


 
Yes and other stuff


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>



Is it organic and locally-sourced?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 14, 2010)

"Village" is reminiscent of estate agent speak, and specifically of estate agent speak in areas of gentrification.

Part of "Brixton Village" is arguably currently the most visible bit of gentrification/claphamification going on in Brixton.

Just saying like.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 14, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Yup, forgot about the Reliance. I don't think I've ever been in there. Anything interesting?


 
Good cheap alterations tailor.

And if you want catholic icons and whatnot there is a shop in there which will sort you out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Is it organic and locally-sourced?


 
Dunno, don't eat the shit!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Good cheap alterations tailor.
> 
> And if you want catholic icons and whatnot there is a shop in there which will sort you out.


 
ah yes, when I was after a confirmation card, someone directed me to that stall


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 15, 2010)

teuchter said:


> "Village" is reminiscent of estate agent speak, and specifically of estate agent speak in areas of gentrification.
> 
> Part of "Brixton Village" is arguably currently the most visible bit of gentrification/claphamification going on in Brixton.
> 
> Just saying like.


The name 'Brixton Village' was handed to it some seven years ago.  The arcade remained half-empty until one year ago when shops were handed out rent-free to students, artists, craftspeople.  The turnaround in fortune for the arcade seems to have nothing to do with the word 'village'.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2010)

7 years ago, that long? I moved here 3 and a half years ago and can still remember the old sign. What gives?


----------



## fjydj (Dec 15, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> The name 'Brixton Village' was handed to it some seven years ago.  The arcade remained half-empty until one year ago when shops were handed out rent-free to students, artists, craftspeople.  The turnaround in fortune for the arcade seems to have nothing to do with the word 'village'.


 
they should stop using the stupid village name, its a covered market FFS, dulwich is a village, herne hill is, at a push but a covered market is not. 

anyway on a brighter note the shop on the corner of acre lane and strathleven is at last reopening after about a decade closed up. "wooster and stock" either a cheese deli or a male cloths shop is my guess from the look of it but it'll probably be another fucking estate agents


----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.woosterstock.co.uk/

Sadly...


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2010)

Herne Hill is so not a village either.


----------



## story (Dec 15, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Good knife sharpening man....


 
ooh, where?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2010)

you'd have to be careful not to get stopped and searched on the way to and from him!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought knife sharpening men traditionally came to you, rather than vice versa.


----------



## story (Dec 15, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I thought knife sharpening men traditionally came to you, rather than vice versa.


 
You're as old as I am, teuchter.

They don't do that anymore, least not round here they don't. Maybe in St John's Wood and Upper Kensington.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 15, 2010)

The Reliance arcade has the cobbler, I often need one of those.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 15, 2010)

story said:


> You're as old as I am, teuchter.
> 
> They don't do that anymore, least not round here they don't. Maybe in St John's Wood and Upper Kensington.


 
I only know this from talking to ancient people.

I've never had a knife man come to me, nor taken myself to a knife man.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I only know this from talking to ancient people.
> 
> I've never had a knife man come to me, nor taken myself to a knife man.


 
I think they *did* come to you as my b/f knows one


----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2010)

Still some about I think? Mostly for the food and hospitality market obviously.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 19, 2010)

What's going on down the hill?  Just looked on BBC Travel.




> A23 Brixton Hill Brixton, both ways at Brixton Water Lane
> A23 London - A23 Brixton Hill in Brixton closed in both directions at the Brixton Water Lane junction, because of a police incident.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 19, 2010)

My son said there had been a car accident stopping traffic up and down the hill.


----------



## joyy (Dec 19, 2010)

Just read on bbc website there was a shooting on Brixton Hill in the early hours this moning


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 19, 2010)

Really ?  I came back from Unsound about 3 and didn't see anything.  Unsound @ Jamm was ace actually, good to see all the peeps again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2010)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Really ?  I came back from Unsound about 3 and didn't see anything.  Unsound @ Jamm was ace actually, good to see all the peeps again.


 

Think it happened after 3.00am

b/f seems to think he heard it and got up thinking it was fireworks


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2010)

after 4.00am



> Man found with leg gunshot injury in Brixton
> 
> A man has been shot in the leg in south London, police have said.
> 
> ...


----------



## colacubes (Dec 21, 2010)

The shop between Specsavers and Topshop (the one that had the gas bottle explosion a couple of years ago) appears to be reopening as a Holland and Barrett.  They were putting the sign up this morning so I imagine they'll open straight after Christmas.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2010)

snake oil merchants wooh!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 21, 2010)

ah well that's comparatively useful - not that I need to go there often, but occasionally.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2010)

A steam train just puffed by and it made for a beautifully wintery scene.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 21, 2010)

editor said:


> A steam train just puffed by and it made for a beautifully wintery scene.


 
Should have been a Black 5 (http://www.railwayherald.com/imaging.centre/showimage.php?image=175457)

THE SUSSEX BELLE  (17/12)  
London Victoria-Hastings [wcrc]
 44932: London Victoria-Maidstone-Ashford-Hastings-Robertsbridge-Sevenoaks-Victoria
[44932 replaces 34067 which is unavailable]

Apparently due back through at 16.04 (http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t10/t1221c.htm)


----------



## jakejb79 (Dec 21, 2010)

Any pictures?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 21, 2010)

Top link in post above yours jakejb79


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 21, 2010)

nipsla said:


> The shop between Specsavers and Topshop (the one that had the gas bottle explosion a couple of years ago) appears to be reopening as a Holland and Barrett.  They were putting the sign up this morning so I imagine they'll open straight after Christmas.


 
(((Brixton Wholefoods)))


----------



## Spark (Dec 21, 2010)

My thoughts too (although maybe a bit of competition may encoourage them to be less miserable)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 21, 2010)

They're not entirely miserable, quite a few of them are actually friendly. I saw it as a personal challenge to get on smiling terms with them and I did  Success comes in many forms...


----------



## nick h. (Dec 21, 2010)

I got the beardy bloke who hides in the stockroom to smile once. It was just a rueful smile tho.


----------



## Spark (Dec 21, 2010)

I am being a bit harsh. One of the older ladies actually said hello to me in the street once. The overall feeling though can still be one of gloom.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 21, 2010)

A girl in there told me she liked my handbag.  I like her.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2010)

jakejb79 said:


> Any pictures?


It didn't come back through Brixton but I managed one half arsed photo this morning. I'll post it later.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-snow-and-steam-as-the-sussex-belle-steams-past/


----------



## nagapie (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't think Holland and Barrett will take that much trade from Brixton Wholefoods as the latter sell so much more and better things. 

And one of the ladies is always really lovely to my baby, I have no complaints.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 21, 2010)

Wholefoods are well established and have a good regular customer base but h&b's more prominent position on the high street and their discount offers will take some custom from wholefoods and probably snap up most new customers.

Edit: they're really nice to my child too and the range of things they sell, the quality of the fresh food and their invaluable herb shelves are a boon.
It's probably my favourite shop in brixton actually.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 21, 2010)

Really? I see H&B and BW as having completely different customer bases. I know that when I were a lass in days of yore, H&B got all the business when there was nothing else in our town but when a whlefood co-operative opened up, they got loads of business from people who just stopped buying at H&B because it was so pricey. Also, never underestimate customer loyalty. Brixtonites are loyal to shops that have served them well for the best part of 40 years.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't really 'get' Holland and Barrett.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 21, 2010)

Well I've always meant to use Wholefoods more but in reality me wanting them and them being open and me remembering about them and that I'm needing/fancying something they sell probably happens less often than I so happen to be passing  an H&B and have taken the opportunity to go in and get stuff.   Providing they are open until 7pm having an H&B in my line of sight when I come out of the tube means they will get business from me.   However it's not like Wholefoods will be losing more than a few pounds a year off me.


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 21, 2010)

It will be interesting to see which of their lines H&B will push the most.

Body building products
'Remedies' (some of which are made from animal products such as cartilage, adrenal glans and collagen)  
Vitamins
Yoghurt, alfalfa, nuts, dried fruit and other misc. foodstuffs
Skin care and other toiletries


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I'm sure wholefoods will survive, as I said they've got a good set of regular customers but h&b have a really good spot there and will swallow up passing trade. I will probably use h&b myself as they do have some good offers on supplements and the likes every now and then


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2010)

i think they shouldn't be allowed to sell half the things they do


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 21, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> It will be interesting to see which of their lines H&B will push the most.
> 
> Body building products
> 'Remedies' (some of which are made from animal products such as cartilage, adrenal glans and collagen)
> ...


Bemax. You forgot Bemax.


----------



## story (Dec 21, 2010)

Poor old Brixton Wholefoods 

I have rather a soft spot for the place.

It's true that every person in there is either gloomy or moody or dippy or some other one-dimensional cliche. But as I've got to know them over the years, and the shop in all its dysfunctional soap-opera reality-TV drama, I have a better idea about how it all works.

The grumpy beardy bloke is the guv'nor. He never gets a day off, he works there from dawn til dusk 7 days a week. He has the prison pallor cos he never sees daylight, apart from the occasional jaunt to the highstreet, during which he nutter-mutters under his breath about how useless and shiftless his workers are. The child of one of his staff is sincerely convinced that he lives inside the shop. Despite being a bit of an arse, he is honest and trustworthy, principled and ethical, and trapped in a dismal routine of his own making.

The grumpy French woman has the archetypical Parisienne disdain for anyone who is not a personal acquaintance, and even those she knows well rarely earn a glimmer of a smile. But it's this woman who is able to diffuse a tense situation with a single word, who knows the names of the local homeless people because she shares tea and cake with them, and remembers the names and personal likes and dislikes of the children who come into the shop.

The long-haired Chinese chap has a large and complex family, all of whom make strange and compelling demands on his time. He is a tennis prodigy who never plays a tournamant.

The diminutive woman with the small voice has deep pools of strange history.

The large gallumping beardy bloke works in Theatre, his ambition thwarted by circumstance.

They've all got fascinating back-stories. And the relationships between them all could keep a telly-drama script writer happy for many Bafta-winning years.

They're not all grumpy all the time. And they do actually have to put up with an awful lot of shit.

I was in there once and overheard a row between a foiled shoplifter and beardy bloke. The shoplifter - caught with two bottles of Palestinian olive oil down his trousers - found every attempted twist met and invalidated with calm logic, and eventually played the race card. This last infuriated the beardy bloke who finally turfed him out fo the shop. At no point was the thief threatened with the law.

The local dealers and crack addicts are in and out all day long buying 20 pence worth of dried herbs to palm off on the drug tourists. They aggravate the proper shoppers, butting in and pushing and barging. The staff try to keep the peace between the various factions, having failed dismally in all attempts to get the dealers and addicts to leave the shop alone.

Oh, and there was the time when the scary idealist threw a scary tantrum and eventually had a terrifying meltdown in the shop. In the end another punter who knew her phoned her fella and he came down to escort her away. She was upset because she'd found a product on the shelves that she thought ought to be boycotted. The guv'nor tried to explain that he had indeed taken it off the shelves, but demand was so high that he re-instated it and put a sign in the window about the boycott.

Whatever you want, if they don't have it, they'll order it in. And they stock nearly 300 different herbs, some of them thrillingly obscure, which you weigh out yourself and then tell them how much you owe. Is there anywhere else that trusts their customers to tell them how much they owe?


So, there you go: a rather idiosyncratic, independent hippy shop.

Long may it stumble on.


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 21, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Bemax. You forgot Bemax.


I had too google that, never heard of it.  Still not quite sure...  


Bemax Trade name for a wheat germ preparation?


----------



## story (Dec 21, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> It will be interesting to see which of their lines H&B will push the most.
> 
> Body building products
> 'Remedies' (some of which are made from animal products such as cartilage, adrenal glans and collagen)
> ...


 
I reckon they'll pick up a lot of the body-building trade, who are often disappointed with the range on offer at BWF.


----------



## story (Dec 21, 2010)

Grammar question:

Should that be "... the body-building trade, _which is_ often disappointed..."


----------



## TruXta (Dec 21, 2010)

story said:


> Poor old Brixton Wholefoods
> 
> I have rather a soft spot for the place.
> 
> ...


 
YOU write that screen-play. At least pad this wonderful little sketch into a much longer piece. I've never been in but it sounds like a one of a kind type of place.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 21, 2010)

TruXta said:


> YOU write that screen-play. At least pad this wonderful little sketch into a much longer piece...


 +1


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2010)

i hope it was made up! great stuff mind!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2010)

It's brilliant, can't wait for the first episode


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2010)

story said:


> Is there anywhere else that trusts their customers to tell them how much they owe?


 
Sainsbury's self-checkout machines?


----------



## Pip (Dec 22, 2010)

Story (hi btw ) reading that made my heart sing on this cold, cold night


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2010)

story said:


> So, there you go: a rather idiosyncratic, independent hippy shop.
> 
> Long may it stumble on.


 That's a fantastic piece of writing!

Nice one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Sainsbury's self-checkout machines?


not quite! they do weigh your goods and detect when you've put something you haven't bought in the bag.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> not quite! they do weigh your goods and detect when you've put something you haven't bought in the bag.


 
They don't know if you put something somewhere other than the official bagging area though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2010)

you must have an odd definition of trust. i suppose they also trust us not to shoplift.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2010)

And another steam train just went past. I'm loving this!


----------



## Griffter (Dec 22, 2010)

I had a brilliant experience with BWF last week as my kids had got v excited about malt extract (Tigger loves it and they wanted to try some). I was late home from work so called to check they were still open, spoke to one guy who said that they were about to lock up but would stay open for 10 mins until I got there. The bearded chap talked me through the different malt extract options available to me, I made my choice and the woman behind the counter was having a real laugh with me as she we being incredibly charming to a slight nutter who had wandered in looking for shoe polish. I left feel very happy with the world and all that had really happened was I had bought a tub of sticky stuff for £1.87 that they had hung around to serve me (turned out my kids hated it). 

That's it really but you're far less likely to get this sort of attention in anything but an independent shop. For that reason it is a bit of a shame that H&B is opening because even if it does just take away some of the trade from BWF it is bound to affect the place since I can't imagine they make a huge margin on what they do/how they do it.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 22, 2010)

take it back and demand your money back.


----------



## story (Dec 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i hope it was made up! great stuff mind!




Not a single made up fact in that, Orang Utan. All true, every word. That's barely the half of it, truly 




Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's brilliant, can't wait for the first episode




Me either, Minnie_the_Minx! I'm also looking forward to reading my first novel, seeing my first stage play, listening to my first LP, and gazing proudly at my first photography exhibition.




teuchter said:


> Sainsbury's self-checkout machines?



You are a miseryguts teuchter, and that's how I like you.




Pip said:


> Story (hi btw ) reading that made my heart sing on this cold, cold night


 


editor said:


> That's a fantastic piece of writing!
> 
> Nice one.



Thank you, thank you  Glad you enjoyed it.




Griffter said:


> I had a brilliant experience with BWF last week as my kids had got v excited about malt extract (Tigger loves it and they wanted to try some). I was late home from work so called to check they were still open, spoke to one guy who said that they were about to lock up but would stay open for 10 mins until I got there. The bearded chap talked me through the different malt extract options available to me, I made my choice and the woman behind the counter was having a real laugh with me as she we being incredibly charming to a slight nutter who had wandered in looking for shoe polish. I left feel very happy with the world and all that had really happened was I had bought a tub of sticky stuff for £1.87 that they had hung around to serve me (turned out my kids hated it).
> 
> That's it really but you're far less likely to get this sort of attention in anything but an independent shop. For that reason it is a bit of a shame that H&B is opening because even if it does just take away some of the trade from BWF it is bound to affect the place since I can't imagine they make a huge margin on what they do/how they do it.


 

Grifter, they can be really very helpful and lovely sometimes. It's nice to hear something positive about them. 

(I agree, though, that they can also be grumpy and unpleasant too.)

Shall we have a BWF thread?


----------



## ajdown (Dec 22, 2010)

editor said:


> And another steam train just went past. I'm loving this!



http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t10/t1222a.htm

Camera out just before 5pm for the return trip.

You might also want to have a browse through 2011 so you can get your camera in the right place at the right time... http://www.uksteam.info/tours/trs11.htm


----------



## Ms T (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a love/hate relationship with Brixton WF but it is one of the best shops in Brixton, along with A&E Continental (who are ace - they helped me out yesterday when I dropped my shopping outside the shop, spilling a whole carton of double cream which I'd just bought in M&S).  I went all the way to Selfridges the other day to buy cacao nibs - which they didn't have - only to find that BWF had them the whole time?  

The staff are grumpy a lot of the time.  I have won the French lady round by complimenting her new hairstyle but hendo was ritually humiliated in there the other week when I sent him to buy cinnamon because he didn't know the drill about weighing and pricing your herbs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2010)

Ms T said:


> The staff are grumpy a lot of the time.  I have won the French lady round by complimenting her new hairstyle but hendo was ritually humiliated in there the other week when I sent him to buy cinnamon because he didn't know the drill about weighing and pricing your herbs.



I complained about that years ago on here when the same thing happened to me


----------



## story (Dec 22, 2010)

It is a bit occult in there, isn't it.

When I first came to Brixton, I hadn't the courage to go in at all (it was across the road then, where The Lounge is now). There was  a weird and confusing sign on the door saying "Have you got your essene bread?" or something similar. Having no idea what it meant, and recognising the slightly Biblical connotations, it felt like a kind of scolding. Scared me off for ages.

Then when finally I did pluck up the courage to go in, I bought a single jar of honey cos that was easy. Took me ages to finally do any actual shopping there. I spent ages watching and learning before actually diving in.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 22, 2010)

I've just gone in and bought stuff*.   I obviously have no poetry in my soul.  




*well after 20 minutes each considering salts and pinhead oatmeals**.  




**pinheads oatmeal?


----------



## story (Dec 22, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I complained about that years ago on here when the same thing happened to me


 

I think the staff get fed up having to explain it all over and over again (I've seen that happen too, believe it or not...). There is a sign outlining what you have to do, but it gets rather lost amongst all the other flyers and notices.


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 22, 2010)

Ms T said:


> ... along with A&E Continental (who are ace - they helped me out yesterday when I dropped my shopping outside the shop, spilling a whole carton of double cream which I'd just bought in M&S).  ...


I adore A&E Continental and the staff are superstars!  Last year on the weekend before christmas they had run out of sage so I enquired as to the availability.  They offered to put some aside for me.  

I turned up about 6pm on christmas eve and the shop was absolutely heaving with people but bereft of herbs.  I got to the counter and said apologetically that there might be some sage put aside for me somewhere but never mind if not thanks anyway etc. 

Of course they remembered and my sage was sitting in the office waiting for me.  He returned and placed the small bundle on the counter and I felt a shop-load of eyes glaring at it with desperate envy.  I enquired as to the price and with a wink was told that while the street value was in the region of £20, for 80p I could take it home but careful not to get mugged on the way!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2010)

story said:


> I think the staff get fed up having to explain it all over and over again (I've seen that happen too, believe it or not...). There is a sign outlining what you have to do, but it gets rather lost amongst all the other flyers and notices.


 
Maybe they need to make it more noticeable then instead of ritually humiliating customers


----------



## story (Dec 22, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they need to make it more noticeable then instead of ritually humiliating customers


 
Totally agree, Minnie_the_Minx. Maybe we should get up a petition?

But then of course they'd have to instigate another ritual of humiliation to ensure proper initiation of regulars.


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 22, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they need to make it more noticeable then instead of ritually humiliating customers


Its much safer to ask another customer than ask the staff for anything, ime.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Its much safer to ask another customer than ask the staff for anything, ime.


 
I don't think there were many other customers and I don't think there were any buying herbs, so I wasn't able to observe the correct way of doing things


----------



## Winot (Dec 22, 2010)

Have been shopping in there regularly for 15 years and have managed the occasional smile out of some of them.

Actually Keith is great.  The French woman is hard work, as is the owner.

Great stock but makes me long for faceless capitalism and I hate it for that.


----------



## Winot (Dec 22, 2010)

(double post)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 28, 2010)

Can anyone suggest somewhere that I might be able to buy a lot of hangers in Brixton? Y'know, clothes hangers...


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 28, 2010)

I've got a dozen of these spare if you want them...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh yes please I would love them 
I've got loads of shoes and boots in sizes 3 and 4 if you want those...


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 28, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Oh yes please I would love them
> I've got loads of shoes and boots in sizes 3 and 4 if you want those...


Hehe, I wish!  Size 6 hooves here 

PM incoming.


----------



## catriona (Dec 29, 2010)

Lambeth Freecycle is great for passing on unwanted stuff
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/freecyclelambeth/


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I complained about that years ago on here when the same thing happened to me



Something similar happened to me a few years ago. A bearded guy was a bit rude to me when I tried to explain I wanted to buy some spirulina from the counter and he wouldn't understand my pronunciation, and everyone was looking at me and made me really embarrassed. I walked out and started crying awww  Mind I was pre-menstrual.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2010)

catriona said:


> Lambeth Freecycle is great for passing on unwanted stuff
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/freecyclelambeth/


The urban75 recycle forum is even better.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 2, 2011)

Popped into Ty Crepe on Brixton Hill today. It's still pretty quiet but I hope it picks up as it was really nice. They have a great selection of French beer and cider and the crepes were delicious - we had 2 sweet ones and they were really good without being too sweet. One was a boozy and it tasted proper. We sat on comfy sofas and the staff were pleasant and the service quick. They also have highchairs.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 2, 2011)

ooooh.. this is v. interesting... been wondering.. the cider and the high chairs are a big draw for me... (not sure what that says about me as a mother but still....).. will try it soon.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 2, 2011)

they do takeaway too.


----------



## Winot (Jan 4, 2011)

From @press_not_sorry on Twitter; missing girl last seen in Tulse Hill:

.@guardiannews @TelegraphNews @TheTimesLive @TheIndyNews Any chance of covering the disappearance of Serena Beakhurst? http://bit.ly/e5clPu


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 4, 2011)

story said:


> Poor old Brixton Wholefoods
> 
> I have rather a soft spot for the place.
> 
> ...


 
Great post - thanks for that 

I've been going in Brixton Wholefoods about once a week ever since I've lived here (about 15 years) and the only gripe I've ever had is their lack of smiles/saying hello etc, despite all my efforts. I've tried small talk, flattery, speaking French, flirting with the female employees - everything basically - and I think I made one woman smile once. Oh well. But that post is helpfully illuminating anyway! I'm just pleased there's a decent, independent food shop there.

I did think that Holland and Barrett might take some of the Brixton Wholefoods custom, but having been in H&B for the first time today and seeing how small the shop is and how small their selection of items is, I don't think BWF will be worried, even though the H&B staff were friendlier.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope Holland and Barrett doesn't take the wholefood custom. I got send an interesting story of how the wholefood place was started.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2011)

Winot said:


> From @press_not_sorry on Twitter; missing girl last seen in Tulse Hill:
> 
> .@guardiannews @TelegraphNews @TheTimesLive @TheIndyNews Any chance of covering the disappearance of Serena Beakhurst? http://bit.ly/e5clPu




They (I assume the police) have put posters of her up in shop windows on Brixton Hill


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They (I assume the police) have put posters of her up in shop windows on Brixton Hill


 
She's been found, safe and well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2011)

Ms T said:


> She's been found, safe and well.


 
yeah, just seen the news.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 5, 2011)

boohoo said:


> I hope Holland and Barrett doesn't take the wholefood custom. I got send an interesting story of how the wholefood place was started.


 
Do share


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Do share


 

It could be the prequel to Story's story


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 5, 2011)

BWF is a great place. I am not fussed if I don't get a smile there, as I hardly get it elsewhere in London. But what does matter to me is that I can buy Palestinian Olive oil at a reasonable price and get advice about herbal remedies for my aches and pains. They also stock some great chocolate in there.


----------



## Spark (Jan 5, 2011)

I tried the palestinian olive oil once but was not impressed with the flavour. Lots of other good stuff in there though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone noticed how much better Pavilion GPs Practice has got? It's actually possible to get an appointment within a fortnight (sometimes on the same day!). Also they seem to have got rid of the sour faced middle-aged receptionist whose sole purpose in life seemed to be to prevent patients from pestering the doctors with their bothersome ailments.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2011)

It's been a lot better on getting appointments for a good while now.  Which receptionist?  I hope you don't mean Maureen, who was the oldest one there.  She was Dr Smith's receptionist before the Patel's took over.  

The last doc I saw there was shit though.


----------



## Spark (Jan 5, 2011)

I had a letter a while back informing me that there was a change in something - management, or the GPs who are running it.  I mentioned it to a friend who works for the NHS  and from what I recall they have been incorporated into some bigger groups of practices.  I can't remember the details but I think there are a few in Lambeth now run by an overarching body.  Maybe that's the reason.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2011)

It's been much better recently.  I had to go in a few times towards the end of the year and always got an appt the same day.

I quite like Maureen


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 5, 2011)

I do mean Maureen. She was nice as pie if she'd taken to you but woe betide you if she didn't like the cut of your jib. In my house she didn't like my previous lodger, me or my daughter. She fawned over my husband though.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I do mean Maureen. She was nice as pie if she'd taken to you but woe betide you if she didn't like the cut of your jib. In my house she didn't like my previous lodger, me or my daughter. She fawned over my husband though.



Thought so   I somehow seem to have gotten in her good books.  I don't think she's gone though (or certainly wasn't a few weeks ago)


----------



## story (Jan 5, 2011)

Those helicoptor plane trees on Windrush Square, the ones that line up along the edge of Effra Road: are they dead, do you think?

When they were delivered last year, they spent a long time out of the ground and I was worried about them then, but they seemed to flourish over the summer. But this autumn the leaves didn't change from green to brown. A healthy tree will withdraw the chlorophyll before later dropping the leaves.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 5, 2011)

She once refused point blank to give me an appointment that Kings College Dental Hospital had told me to make with a GP to get a specific antibiotic for a really bad tooth abscess that the dentist could not prescribe as he wasn't a doctor, and the one he'd given before hadn't worked. I had to really kick up a fuss to see a doctor, who said I was right to refuse to leave until I had an appointment and she'd have words with the receptionist.


----------



## Pip (Jan 5, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I do mean Maureen. She was nice as pie if she'd taken to you but woe betide you if she didn't like the cut of your jib. In my house she didn't like my previous lodger, me or my daughter. She fawned over my husband though.


 
Nah she loved me, it was DC who was a prick.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2011)

story said:


> Those helicoptor plane trees on Windrush Square, the ones that line up along the edge of Effra Road: are they dead, do you think?
> 
> When they were delivered last year, they spent a long time out of the ground and I was worried about them then, but they seemed to flourish over the summer. But this autumn the leaves didn't change from green to brown. A healthy tree will withdraw the chlorophyll before later dropping the leaves.


 
Try pming pH.  He knows about such things.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2011)

Pip said:


> Nah she loved me, it was DC who was a prick.


 
Your mum obviously just has a way with her. 


I always liked Sam.  I would go to him for bedside manner but DC if I needed my bits looked at.  

However Sam seems to have left under some sort of cloud.  I don't know what that cloud was but he used to greet me with ''hello sexy''.


----------



## Pip (Jan 5, 2011)

Think it was bad health


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 5, 2011)

I think you're right there Pip, I'm sure that was the reason given as to his absence.


----------



## Pip (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyway can heartily recommend all the doctors and receptionists at Stockwell Group Practice  one even bought me chocolates last year!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think you're right there Pip, I'm sure that was the reason given as to his absence.


 
Maybe but when he first disappeared the practice manager said something weird to me about why.  Along the lines of  ''He's on _sabbatical_.  I'm sure I don't have to say any more''. 

Hmm.  I hope he isn't ill. He was lovely.  But equally I hope it wasn't something dodgy.


----------



## Pip (Jan 5, 2011)

IIRC his wife is the pharmacist, you could always give him your best wishes through her. Perhaps a card inscribed 'I miss your bedside manner, love Sexy'.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 5, 2011)

They always reminded me of a sort of Jack Sprat and his wife in reverse.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2011)

Pip said:


> IIRC his wife is the pharmacist, you could always give him your best wishes through her. Perhaps a card inscribed 'I miss your bedside manner, love Sexy'.


 
Lol


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2011)

Pip said:


> IIRC his wife is the pharmacist, you could always give him your best wishes through her. Perhaps a card inscribed 'I miss your bedside manner, love Sexy'.


 
Perhaps not.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 6, 2011)

Pip said:


> Anyway can heartily recommend all the doctors and receptionists at Stockwell Group Practice  one even bought me chocolates last year!


 
I can heartily recommend the guy on reception there. He always recognises me and knows my name, even remembers who I am when I phone up. Perhaps all patients get this treatment, or perhaps I'm special, who knows.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe but when he first disappeared the practice manager said something weird to me about why.  Along the lines of  ''He's on _sabbatical_.  I'm sure I don't have to say any more''.
> 
> Hmm.  I hope he isn't ill. He was lovely.  But equally I hope it wasn't something dodgy.



I've heard of doctors going on sabbaticals.  I think it's another way of saying he's pissed off for a while whilst we renegotiate his contract and pay him loads more dosh 

I'm probably wrong though


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 6, 2011)

> brixton.co.uk
> 
> This domain is for sale. For enquiries please contact Dennis Green


----------



## nagapie (Jan 6, 2011)

I really like DC. A doctor who is both grumpy and smokes, what more could you ask for.First BHW aren't friendly enough and now DC. He was kind when it counted. Maureen was fine too. The practice manager is extremely nice, but I'd be ok if she wasn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2011)

i like the reception staff. i wouldn't want to do their jobs. 
i don't have a problem with any of the doctors and the nurse was ace with my jabs, even giving me a few destination tips for india


----------



## colacubes (Jan 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i like the reception staff. i wouldn't want to do their jobs.
> i don't have a problem with any of the doctors and the nurse was ace with my jabs, even giving me a few destination tips for india



I like the practice cos they're the only doctors who've never bollocked me for being fat and smoking  

The reception staff are all good.  Having worked as a temp receptionist at a GPs in Bermondsey I think they do such a hard job.  It was the only job I've ever worked in where I was regularly threatened with violence.  After 4 weeks I refused to go back.


----------



## Pip (Jan 6, 2011)

I do like a doctor who drinks and smokes, this I can't deny, but me and him just weren't meant to be. I can elucidate in a PM if you want.

Don't have a problem with BWF though


----------



## nagapie (Jan 7, 2011)

Not necessary. One never gets to see him anymore anyway as he's either off on leave or booked up. I find it hard having to deal with different doctors all the time.


----------



## Pat24 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just came back from Brixton Rd and there were lots of police and an ambulance outside Sainsbury's and the outside area was cordoned off. Someone was taken out from Sainsbury's on a stretcher.

I hope no one is seriously hurt!


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Jan 7, 2011)

I haven't seen a doctor for years - I got so fed up of not getting an appointment until I was either better or dead, and then having to trail all the way up to Tommy's for a blood test before they'd give me any medicine - if I felt well enough to do that, I'd scarcely be bothering the doctor, would I?  Maureen was always charming in the old Dr Smith days, though - she used to tease me about my knitting and my fear of being jabbed with needles....  I do still miss Dr Smith!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2011)

Pat24 said:


> Just came back from Brixton Rd and there were lots of police and an ambulance outside Sainsbury's and the outside area was cordoned off. Someone was taken out from Sainsbury's on a stretcher.
> 
> I hope no one is seriously hurt!


 
Yep, I've just been past and the police were putting up police tape.  Further on, between H&M and Kenfucky, undercover police were frisking young lads


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 7, 2011)

Mrs Redboots said:


> I haven't seen a doctor for years - I got so fed up of not getting an appointment until I was either better or dead, and then having to trail all the way up to Tommy's for a blood test before they'd give me any medicine - if I felt well enough to do that, I'd scarcely be bothering the doctor, would I?  Maureen was always charming in the old Dr Smith days, though - she used to tease me about my knitting and my fear of being jabbed with needles....  I do still miss Dr Smith!


 
And I miss the days of just turning up.  As long as you were there by 6pm you would be seen.   Going to the docs when you're actually ill!  Not 2 weeks later. Imagine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> And I miss the days of just turning up.  As long as you were there by 6pm you would be seen.   Going to the docs when you're actually ill!  Not 2 weeks later. Imagine.


 
When that Sainsburys sliding door attacked my head, I went to my docs and after looking at my symptoms that I had to write down, told me to come back tomorrow.  I may have been dead tomorrow and if I wasn't, then I probably didn't have anything wrong with me, so I don't know why they bothered telling me to return


----------



## boohoo (Jan 7, 2011)

still cordoned off in sainsburys - is this the new place to have fights?


----------



## nick h. (Jan 7, 2011)

One of the officers outside told me one person had been stabbed and was in hospital but would be OK.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2011)

nick h. said:


> One of the officers outside told me one person had been stabbed and was in hospital but would be OK.


 

Figured it must have been something like that for the police to tape it off and be frisking lads further up the road


----------



## story (Jan 11, 2011)

The People's Weatherman has closed.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 11, 2011)

story said:


> The People's Weatherman has closed.


 
 That's a shame, seems like its been there forever.  Did it use to be at a slightly different location way back when (80's?) or am I imagining it?


----------



## peterkro (Jan 11, 2011)

I think it was on the other side of the road,next door to Wholefoods when it was on that side.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2011)

The signs are already down from the Weatherman Store

A couple of doors down, a nw mural is being painted on the shutters of Brixton Wholefoods at the moment.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2011)

ah, that store that I discovered after I'd trawled around Oxford Street looking for a hat because nobody told me I could get one in Brixton


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 13, 2011)

Someone's doing building work to the inside of the shuttered up HomeLook


----------



## nick h. (Jan 13, 2011)

On the subject of hats in Brixton there's always Brixton Hats. I got one for Christmas. But they're based in California. http://www.brixton.com/brixton-products/brixton-mens/brixton-mens-hats.html


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2011)

The car park is slowly coming down...


----------



## lordnoise (Jan 13, 2011)

story said:


> Those helicoptor plane trees on Windrush Square, the ones that line up along the edge of Effra Road: are they dead, do you think?
> 
> When they were delivered last year, they spent a long time out of the ground and I was worried about them then, but they seemed to flourish over the summer. But this autumn the leaves didn't change from green to brown. A healthy tree will withdraw the chlorophyll before later dropping the leaves.


 
Darling buds of January on them as I passed this afternoon ...


----------



## ajdown (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone been to the new "Green Market Centre" next to the Telegraph up the hill where DDM used to be?  A strange little shop that seems to be a combination between a second hand shop and cafe (well it sells coffee anyway) but they seem to have all sorts from obscure computer bits to an industrial food mixer for £550 and a curious amount of sinks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 13, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Anyone been to the new "Green Market Centre" next to the Telegraph up the hill where DDM used to be?  A strange little shop that seems to be a combination between a second hand shop and cafe (well it sells coffee anyway) but they seem to have all sorts from obscure computer bits to an industrial food mixer for £550 and a curious amount of sinks.


 

No, not yet.  I noticed them setting up though and wondered exactly what it's going to be.  Wonder what you call a shop that sells sinks and serves tea?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, not yet.  I noticed them setting up though and wondered exactly what it's going to be.  Wonder what you call a shop that sells sinks and serves tea?


 
"Green Market Centre", apparently.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 13, 2011)

teuchter said:


> The signs are already down from the Weatherman Store
> 
> A couple of doors down, a nw mural is being painted on the shutters of Brixton Wholefoods at the moment.


 
I had a chat with them last night - they seem to be working their way around Brixton - the shops are quite keen generally.


----------



## Janh (Jan 13, 2011)

A Thai restaurant is opening soon in the Granville Arcade. So much change...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 13, 2011)

Janh said:


> A Thai restaurant is opening soon in the Granville Arcade. So much change...


 
Oh, I like Thai


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2011)

janh said:


> a thai restaurant is opening soon in the granville arcade. So much change...


 
brixton village!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 13, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Anyone been to the new "Green Market Centre" next to the Telegraph up the hill where DDM used to be?  A strange little shop that seems to be a combination between a second hand shop and cafe (well it sells coffee anyway) but they seem to have all sorts from obscure computer bits to an industrial food mixer for £550 and a curious amount of sinks.


 
I had a look in there the other day. I like the odd mix of stuff.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2011)

I was told Paulo of Paulo'z Way has it now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 13, 2011)

a bit outside Brixton but in Herne Hill Dust is closing down - which is a bit sad, they had good sales and saved my bacon on many an occasion when I had to get a card/gift.

And a BYOB mezze restaurant is opening up next to the Greengrocers.... which I'm very excited about...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2011)

i went to pullens in herne hill the other day - nice place, nice staff. apparently it's been there forever but i never noticed it 
they sell yummy springbok!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 13, 2011)

actually we went there for the first time recently also.  We did once start to go in there year ago but were horrified at the price of a breakfast so didn't.  We ended up there on New Year's Day 'cos everywhere else we tried had run out of food... it was ok but I don't know that we'll go often.  It's just a bit too pricey for what it is I think.. 

the staff though were very nice - that's true.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2011)

how much was breakfast? i don't remember tea being that expensive.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't remember tbh - it was a long time ago.. from memory it was something like a set price for a couple of items and then £1 extra for every extra thing - so by the time you got a proper breakfast it was veeeeery pricey.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2011)

google tells me £6.50 but in 2005!


----------



## Janh (Jan 14, 2011)

Spooky yellow light over Brixton following massive rain shower, very atmospheric.


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2011)

Mmmm here too


----------



## ajdown (Jan 14, 2011)

Pink and purple sky up here by Tower Bridge.


----------



## billythefish (Jan 14, 2011)

Just been out in it... there was a wall of water coming up Brixton Hill towards me - like I was up in the mountains.
Am now back home, changed into dry jeans, supping tea and eating Nutella on toast


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2011)

billythefish said:


> Am now back home, changed into dry jeans, supping tea and eating Nutella on toast


 
Mmmmmmmm I love that


----------



## boohoo (Jan 15, 2011)

Great photo of post brixton riots. 



> Aftermath of the Brixton riots, September 1985.
> 
> Aerial view of fire engines outside a burnt-out furniture warehouse on Coldharbour Lane. The shops on the left have their windows boarded up.


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2011)

I have to say, I'm missing the Lawrence (R.I.P.) and Julie clan running New Park Rd Fruiterers (Julie packed up and left just before Xmas).

The new guy is nice - but he hasn't got the passion for fruit and veg that Lawrence had, and the chattiness. I don't know - maybe it's just gonna take time - but it feels a bit like the heart's been ripped out of the street and it makes me sad.

The fruit and veg are all a bit old and ropey now - not the quality as before. People have stopped going to that shop - it's always  v quiet, and I can't see it lasting very long at all. I'm hoping someone with some vision and passion for community takes it over and breathes life back into it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Great photo of post brixton riots.


 
can't see the pic


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2011)

han said:


> I have to say, I'm missing the Lawrence (R.I.P.) and Julie clan running New Park Rd Fruiterers (Julie packed up and left just before Xmas).
> 
> The new guy is nice - but he hasn't got the passion for fruit and veg that Lawrence had, and the chattiness. I don't know - maybe it's just gonna take time - but it feels a bit like the heart's been ripped out of the street and it makes me sad.
> 
> The fruit and veg are all a bit old and ropey now - not the quality as before. People have stopped going to that shop - it's always  v quiet, and I can't see it lasting very long at all. I'm hoping someone with some vision and passion for community takes it over and breathes life back into it.



They'll be a hard act to follow. I only lived in the street for a year but I remember Lawrence ordering a case of Laxton apples just cos I said they were my favourites and he reckoned he would sell the rest anyway. The other great thing about both of them were when you needed potatoes you just asked for a kilo of whatever they recommended for mashing or whatever you wanted to do with them. Am afraid shops like that are like hen's teeth these days except for the chi-chi food shops which i always think recommend stuff they want to shift.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 15, 2011)

The picture should be up now???


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2011)

yes, ta! whereabouts on coldharbour lane is it? opposite the barrier block?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 15, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, ta! whereabouts on coldharbour lane is it? opposite the barrier block?


 
Looks like it - is it the Gresham Road junction?


----------



## story (Jan 15, 2011)

That picture keeps optical illusioning me. The front of the buildings on the street that sweeps up to the top left corner looks like the front of a high rise. Then it goes to what it really is and I can't see the high rise at all.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, it's that junction. I don't remember that area getting damaged but then it wasn't somewhere I would go past. The 1985 riots should be the oval, stockwell, Brixton riots as they started out nearer the oval than Brixton. They went past my house though I wasn't in. My mum and sister hid downstairs as it happened outside. My dad had to jump over the back wall to go and stop me and my brother coming home. Every other house on the street had windows broken. Ours and nextdoor didn't - maybe someone knew they were council .


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Looks like it - is it the Gresham Road junction?


ah of course


----------



## nagapie (Jan 15, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> They'll be a hard act to follow. I only lived in the street for a year but I remember Lawrence ordering a case of Laxton apples just cos I said they were my favourites and he reckoned he would sell the rest anyway. The other great thing about both of them were when you needed potatoes you just asked for a kilo of whatever they recommended for mashing or whatever you wanted to do with them. Am afraid shops like that are like hen's teeth these days except for the chi-chi food shops which i always think recommend stuff they want to shift.



All the shops down there are really struggling. Before they sold the greengrocer's, Julie's son in law told me that business had totally dried up. He blamed a couple of things such as the Tescos and Sainsbury's nearby (apparently the latter had a deal to fix some road with the council when they were building the shop and while they were doing this, they also put up a bus stop outside their shop for which there was no plan. This meant that all the foot traffic that used to get off and walk down the little passage next to the Telegraph and shop on NPR was lost to Sainsbury's). He also said the population in the area had become too transient, which affected their building up of a customer base.


----------



## Winot (Jan 16, 2011)

Nell is looking to sell Spoon.


----------



## malice (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if Granville arcade is open today? I know it used to be always shut on Sundays, but was there some talk of them opening on sundays?


----------



## han (Jan 16, 2011)

nagapie said:


> All the shops down there are really struggling. Before they sold the greengrocer's, Julie's son in law told me that business had totally dried up. He blamed a couple of things such as the Tescos and Sainsbury's nearby (apparently the latter had a deal to fix some road with the council when they were building the shop and while they were doing this, they also put up a bus stop outside their shop for which there was no plan. This meant that all the foot traffic that used to get off and walk down the little passage next to the Telegraph and shop on NPR was lost to Sainsbury's). He also said the population in the area had become too transient, which affected their building up of a customer base.



Gosh, I didn't know that. I didn't realise they'd sold partly due to business drying up. What a shame. I don't think the shop as it exists now is going to last - it's dead as a dodo most of the time. End of an era, really.

Looks like people round our parts are going to have no choice but go to Sainsbury's and Tesco's now 

Yeah, I saw the 'for sale' sign up in the Spoon window. TBH I'm not at all surprised - it's the wrong kind of shop for the area - it would've done much better somewhere like Herne Hill or Clapham, where people can afford to pay £3 for a loaf  of bread


----------



## nagapie (Jan 16, 2011)

I moved from near NPR about 3 months ago. I'd lived there for about 8 years and it's certainly got much quieter, even in the last year. I'm surprised they could even sell the greengrocers, the new owner has something to do with Bombay Inn. I'd imagine they have less good fruit and veg as they can't afford to buy more when they're not selling what they've got. 

Spoon also did quite well there for a while. One of the reasons Nell set up there was Lawrence and his passion for fruit and veg. Her client base in the area has also been hit quite badly by the recession as apparently there were lots of public sector workers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

nagapie said:


> All the shops down there are really struggling. Before they sold the greengrocer's, Julie's son in law told me that business had totally dried up. He blamed a couple of things such as the Tescos and Sainsbury's nearby (apparently the latter had a deal to fix some road with the council when they were building the shop and while they were doing this, they also put up a bus stop outside their shop for which there was no plan. This meant that all the foot traffic that used to get off and walk down the little passage next to the Telegraph and shop on NPR was lost to Sainsbury's). He also said the population in the area had become too transient, which affected their building up of a customer base.


 
That's a shame, but I think it was obvious the Sainsbury's would impact on custom and then opening a Tesco at the top end didn't help any.  That's a bit dirty what Sainsbury's did, but hardly surprising.  Who controls where bus stops are, TFL or Lambeth?


----------



## nagapie (Jan 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's a shame, but I think it was obvious the Sainsbury's would impact on custom and then opening a Tesco at the top end didn't help any.  That's a bit dirty what Sainsbury's did, but hardly surprising.  Who controls where bus stops are, TFL or Lambeth?



Apparently they had a deal with the council but it didn't include the bus stop. But naturally the council didn't care or do anything when it was put there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Apparently they had a deal with the council but it didn't include the bus stop. But naturally the council didn't care or do anything when it was put there.


 
Sounds about right for Lambeth


----------



## Laughing Toad (Jan 16, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Apparently they had a deal with the council but it didn't include the bus stop. But naturally the council didn't care or do anything when it was put there.


 
TfL decide where bus stops go, not Lambeth.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

Laughing Toad said:


> TfL decide where bus stops go, not Lambeth.




that's what I thought


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 16, 2011)

My local bus stop has the name of a street that doesn't exist! I blame Lambeth for that one, not TfL.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My local bus stop has the name of a street that doesn't exist! I blame Lambeth for that one, not TfL.


 
Really.  What's that then?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 16, 2011)

Rumour is a Starbucks is opening up in one of the new railway arches in Herne Hill.  It's not clear if it's the one that Dust is vacating or not.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Really. What's that then?


Hollybush Walk. There is no Hollybush Walk. There was, well over ten years ago. It's the same reason satnav falls over in my area (Moorlands Estate).

eta, the bus stop is much more recent than the name changes.


----------



## paolo (Jan 16, 2011)

Is it me, or has northbound Blenheim Gardens had it's indicator removed? Fairly sure it had one, but now there's a plate covering.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2011)

what do you mean?


----------



## paolo (Jan 16, 2011)

The indicators that have minutes to wait on them. Bus numbers, with minutes. I like.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Is it me, or has northbound Blenheim Gardens had it's indicator removed? Fairly sure it had one, but now there's a plate covering.


 
Definitely had one

Northbound?  That's going into central London isn't it?  Yeah yeah, I know


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 16, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Is it me, or has northbound Blenheim Gardens had it's indicator removed? Fairly sure it had one, but now there's a plate covering.


The one at the northbound stop Brixton Road / Villa Road has been removed in the past few weeks also.  Haven't checked the southbound one.  At first I though perhaps vandalism, but looking more like it was deliberately uninstalled.


----------



## paolo (Jan 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Definitely had one
> 
> Northbound?  That's going into central London isn't it?  Yeah yeah, I know


 
No, no, you're right. I mean left.

Facepalm myself. I meant Southbound. I'm doing "up the hill means north". Probably why I was never picked for Orienteering. (Or any sport at all)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2011)

i do that too paolo - up IS north!


----------



## paolo (Jan 16, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> The one at the northbound stop Brixton Road / Villa Road has been removed in the past few weeks also.  Haven't checked the southbound one.  At first I though perhaps vandalism, but looking more like it was deliberately uninstalled.


 
"Vandalism" is wonderfully generic excuse.

I wonder if I can get off work tomorrow. "Yeah, would be in, but... vandalism... Yeah, I know... See you tomorrow... with any luck!"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> No, no, you're right. I mean left.
> 
> Facepalm myself. I meant Southbound. I'm doing "up the hill means north". Probably why I was never picked for Orienteering. (Or any sport at all)



Yeah, that's what I'm talking about but tarannau (or it may have been Kanda or teuchter) was always pulling me for my wrong directions

As far as I'm concerned, the Hill goes up and up is North


----------



## paolo (Jan 16, 2011)

Streatham is, as far as I'm concerned, cloggs and whippets. The soundscape is Dream Academy's epic Life in a Northen Town.

They've probably got a windmill and everything.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> They've probably got a windmill and everything.


 

Trying to copy Brixton Hill.  It's them that's probably nicked the sails off our windmill


----------



## paolo (Jan 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Trying to copy Brixton Hill.  It's them that's probably nicked the sails off our windmill


 
I wish they'd nick our chicken shops. There is a correct number of chicken shops. Our number is incorrect.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> I wish they'd nick our chicken shops. There is a correct number of chicken shops. Our number is incorrect.



I agree.  I wonder how many Streatham have.  Brixton Hill is only short.  Streatham is the longest high street in the country.  I'm sure it could do with more


----------



## Pip (Jan 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Streatham is hte longest high street in the country.


 
Is it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

Pip said:


> Is it?


 
Yes

In fact, I think it's the longest in Europe

and there's barely a typical high street shop, save WH Smiths, the normal supermarkets and erm... (I was going to say Clarks shoes, but even that's gone).

erm... let me think


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

Pip said:


> Is it?



Does your mother tell you *nothing*?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2011)

speaking of streatham, this looks lush:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/jan/16/jay-rayner-lahore-kebab-house
i'm surprised i didn't know about it til it was in the paper.
anyone been?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Does your mother tell you *nothing*?


 you don't listen to your mum!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

I've not noticed it.  Where is it?

Wondering if it's taken over where that Pizza place used to be?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've not noticed it.  Where is it?
> 
> Wondering if it's taken over where that Pizza place used to be?


 668 streatham high road like wot it sez on the site


----------



## nagapie (Jan 16, 2011)

Laughing Toad said:


> TfL decide where bus stops go, not Lambeth.



Maybe I remembered something wrong in the way that story was told to me, perhaps it was just that Sainsbury's got TFL to put a bus stop outside hence screwing the shopkeepers on NPR.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> 668 streatham high road like wot it sez on the site


 

Yes, I know that!

I want to know what was there before.  Was it the pizza place?

Don't worry.  I know how to google


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2011)

i don't know! what pizza place?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't know! what pizza place?



The one that shut (sorry, I don't go to pizza places, but it was probably Pizza Hut or Pizza Express).  It had a sign to the effect "don't panic, visit our nearest one.... in Croydon!"

Having just googled that kebab place, it looks like it's practically in Norbury


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2011)

that must be pizza hut cos i saw a similar notice on a shut pizza hut in tunbridge wells in kent, which advised customers to visit the one in crawley, in surrey!
this kebab place is probably near the norbury mirch to compete with it.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 16, 2011)

The Lahore Kebab House is in what used to be The Sussex pub until it closed ten years ago - the last building in Streatham (and Lambeth since 1965) before you fall into the Norbury Brook/River Graveney.

I failed to go back before the Jay Rayner review appeared - despite Jay dropping hints on Twitter since New Year that it was only a matter of time before he was obliged to mention it.  It will now be six months before I'll be able to walk in on a Friday night without a booking


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> that must be pizza hut cos i saw a similar notice on a shut pizza hut in tunbridge wells in kent, which advised customers to visit the one in crawley, in surrey!
> this kebab place is probably near the norbury mirch to compete with it.


 

It was.  I just searched this thread and found my post on it, along with "Fluffy, the missing Goldfish"


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 16, 2011)

Streatham Hill Pizza Hut is now half a Dominos (take away only) and half an empty shop.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> Streatham Hill Pizza Hut is now half a Dominos (take away only) and half an empty shop.


 

Which bit are you angry about, another pizza place or a half empty shop?

Have you seen how poncey that new estate agents looks?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you don't listen to your mum!


 
How do you know your mum's right about LEE-AN-DER then?


----------



## han (Jan 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's a shame, but I think it was obvious the Sainsbury's would impact on custom and then opening a Tesco at the top end didn't help any.  That's a bit dirty what Sainsbury's did, but hardly surprising.  Who controls where bus stops are, TFL or Lambeth?



Just wanted to say - the bus stop was there before Sainsbury's was there. I'm sure it was. It was a Blockbuster video shop before it was Sainsbury's.


----------



## han (Jan 16, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> speaking of streatham, this looks lush:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/jan/16/jay-rayner-lahore-kebab-house
> i'm surprised i didn't know about it til it was in the paper.
> anyone been?



That's actually quite a bad review! For £20 A HEAD you can get a humungous feast of quality deliciousness at Khans. In fact you wouldn't need to spend anywhere near £20 each to get that.

I've been looking forward to that place opening, having gone past it loads and heard about it - but the review is disappointing, to say the least. Still, it's only one review, I guess.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2011)

han said:


> Just wanted to say - the bus stop was there before Sainsbury's was there. I'm sure it was. It was a Blockbuster video shop before it was Sainsbury's.


 
Was it?  I wouldn't know as before the Sainsbury's was there, I'm not sure I used any shops on that stretch of road.  Quite probably there was one there though as the next one going towards Streatham would be near the South Circular and the next one going towards Brixton is near The Telegraph, so there must have been one in between.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2011)

it's all about the chops though.
i wanna find out if they're lusher than mirch's.
khan's is good, but not great.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 16, 2011)

Khan's is mostly average fare, but the tandoor stuff from both Mirch and Lahore Kebab House can be fantabulously, salivatingly good. Something that you can never hope to match at home.

Not been to the Norbury branch yet, but I've seen it on my travels, nose pressed eagerly against bus glass. Lucky Norbury bastards.


----------



## Pip (Jan 16, 2011)

Which Mirch are you all talking about?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2011)

Mirch Masala, of Norbury, Wembley and somewhere else that I can't quite remember.


----------



## Pip (Jan 17, 2011)

Mitcham? Aren't there two?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Mirch Masala, of Norbury, Wembley and somewhere else that I can't quite remember.



http://mirchmasalarestaurant.co.uk/restaurant.htm


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2011)

There's a cunningly similarly named one called Mirch Massala, but it's not half the same. None in Mitcham that i know about, although there is an excellent indian place in an industrial estate there by all accounts.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2011)

Blimey, they've expanded quite fast. Was only 3 shops a few years back, but come to think of it I went past the Croydon branch recently. It's towards Richer Sounds, South Croydon way iirc


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2011)

tarannau said:


> There's a cunningly similarly named one called Mirch Massala, but it's not half the same. None in Mitcham that i know about, although there is an excellent indian place in an industrial estate there by all accounts.


 
The cunningly similarly named ones are everywhere!

http://www.google.co.uk/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1229&bih=490&q=2MIRCH+MASALA2&btnG=Google+Search#client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1229&bih=490&q=%22MIRCH%20MASSALA%22&nfpr=1&ei=24gzTfbaJcKJhQecmqCfCw&sqi=2&btnG=Google+Search&fp=4b9287f1c76688ee


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Blimey, they've expanded quite fast. Was only 3 shops a few years back, but come to think of it I went past the Croydon branch recently. It's towards Richer Sounds, South Croydon way iirc


 
I think my sister uses the Norbury one


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not convinced that Pip got Mitcham confused with Mansfield or Ayr though...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2011)

tarannau said:


> I'm not convinced that Pip got Mitcham confused with Mansfield or Ayr though...


 
I know, I was just listing all the copycats around the country


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2011)

there's one in tooting and one in ilford/goodmayes too, and more i think


----------



## Pip (Jan 17, 2011)

tarannau said:


> I'm not convinced that Pip got Mitcham confused with Mansfield or Ayr though...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> there's one in tooting and one in ilford/goodmayes too, and more i think


 
http://mirchmasalarestaurant.co.uk/restaurant.htm


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2011)

haven't you already posted that link?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> speaking of streatham, this looks lush:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/jan/16/jay-rayner-lahore-kebab-house
> i'm surprised i didn't know about it til it was in the paper.
> anyone been?


 
I wish he'd shut up about Ikea in that review. Who cares about whether he asks himself why he's going to Ikea, each time he goes to Ikea. And what is the point of him asking himself, if he just goes again? What is his answer when he asks himself? And why is he going to Ikea if he has to ask himself why, once he's already on the way?

Why does anyone go to Ikea, anyway? Idiots. I don't go to Ikea.


----------



## han (Jan 17, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Mirch Masala, of Norbury, Wembley and somewhere else that I can't quite remember.



The Mirch Masala in Norbury is amazing 

I don't understand why people think Khan's is average. Honestly. I think it's the best curry house in South London by miles.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jan 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Rumour is a Starbucks is opening up in one of the new railway arches in Herne Hill.  It's not clear if it's the one that Dust is vacating or not.


 
That's really quite depressing - Pizza Express & Starbucks in Herne Hill.
I'll end up like Abbeville Road  .

I've been hoping Dust isn't really closing - didn't it have a closing down sale when it changed from 'Stardust' to 'Dust'?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2011)

Dust is the nice shop with the man with a miserable face in, isn't it? Quite a handy little last minute place.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2011)

han said:


> The Mirch Masala in Norbury is amazing
> 
> I don't understand why people think Khan's is average. Honestly. I think it's the best curry house in South London by miles.


 what? it's far inferior to the mirchs in norbury and tooting


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2011)

Sometimes Mirch can be a little inconsistent to the oversalted on the curries, but I'd happily allow the odd aberration to indulge in their fantastic tandoor meats and bread. Lamb chops, butter chicken, wings, mmmmm

Khans is merely average imo, although their smaller menu is better structured and more enticing than most. Can't say it's a place that ever excited me, despite being my local curry house for the best part of a decade.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 17, 2011)

han said:


> That's actually quite a bad review! For £20 A HEAD you can get a humungous feast of quality deliciousness at Khans. In fact you wouldn't need to spend anywhere near £20 each to get that.
> 
> I've been looking forward to that place opening, having gone past it loads and heard about it - but the review is disappointing, to say the least. Still, it's only one review, I guess.....


 
Tried Khan's once. Somehow, a pretty ordinary takeaway for two cost almost £40.

For that price, I could have had six or seven pizzas from Franco Manca.


----------



## story (Jan 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i do that too paolo - up IS north!


 
Especially at Glasto


----------



## story (Jan 17, 2011)

han said:


> The Mirch Masala in Norbury is amazing
> 
> I don't understand why people think Khan's is average. Honestly. I think it's the best curry house in South London by miles.



Depending on who's cooking on the day, it can be too salty for me sometimes. Otherwise, I like it as much as you do, han 





tarannau said:


> Dust is the nice shop with the man with a miserable face in, isn't it? Quite a handy little last minute place.


 
Is it the one of the corner that faces outwards onto the junction? He is certainly miserable.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I had a look in there the other day. I like the odd mix of stuff.



Totally weird, it's like a car boot sale but with new and second-hand stuff.  Old typewriters, printers, CRT TVs, gramophones, microwaves, bookshelves, videos, faxes, golf clubs, sinks, toilets, fridges, dvds, cds, cushions, picture frames, books, kitchen stuff, ornaments etc. - a total mish mash of stuff, and they sell tea and coffee     Probably a right handy place for someone totally skint who's just got their own first flat and doesn't have the money to buy a new microwave... or set of golf clubs 



quimcunx said:


> I was told Paulo of Paulo'z Way has it now.



Yeah, I saw him in there on the way back


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 17, 2011)

Ms Ordinary said:


> That's really quite depressing - Pizza Express & Starbucks in Herne Hill.
> I'll end up like Abbeville Road  .
> 
> I've been hoping Dust isn't really closing - didn't it have a closing down sale when it changed from 'Stardust' to 'Dust'?



It is.... Network Rail wanted them to move out for 3 months or summat whilst they did the place up, so they'd have had to either close up shop or find an alternative shop for that time.  I spoke to the husband of the husband/wife owners and he said they're going to continue to run their web business.  Their print shop is opposite Brazas at the bottom of Tulse Hill.  It is a shame.



tarannau said:


> Dust is the nice shop with the man with a miserable face in, isn't it? Quite a handy little last minute place.


 
It is handy.  I had a chat with him a few weeks ago and he was quite stressed. I don't think he particularly enjoyed the "always having to be open and be there-ed-ness" of having a shop - if that makes sense.  It's a real shame though.  I do really like Herne Hill - or have done - but I am sad that Dust is closing and Starbucks is opening if I'm honest. It feels like it's becoming ever more like East Dulwich.  I got severely tutted at in December in East Dulwich... at least in Brixton I'd get a proper "FFS" or similar...I can't be doing with tutting


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2011)

I swear Chris Morris was on my bus up the hill this evening.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I swear Chris Morris was on my bus up the hill this evening.



Quite probable.  He's a local


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Tried Khan's once. Somehow, a pretty ordinary takeaway for two cost almost £40.
> 
> For that price, I could have had six or seven pizzas from Franco Manca.



Not takeaway in the evening though.  Sometimes it takes a curry to hit the spot.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Quite probable.  He's a local


 
There you go then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> There you go then.


 
You could bump the "celebrities spotted on buses" thread

You'll see he gets a mention on that as being seen on Brixton Hill buses regularly


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 17, 2011)

Starbucks in HH?? NO!!!!

Their encroachment deeper into South London is a real shame. Brixton - HH -Clapham are slowly becoming the same shade of dull


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Starbucks in HH?? NO!!!!
> 
> Their encroachment deeper into South London is a real shame. Brixton - HH -Clapham are slowly becoming the same shade of dull


 

But it *is* more suited to Herne Hill, whereas it's not suited to Brixton.  I'm surprised HH hasn't had one for years already.  

In fact, I think you should have Brixton's one as well


----------



## teuchter (Jan 18, 2011)

Herne Hill is like East Dulwich/Abbeville Road already, and has been for some time. It's also dull already and has been for some time.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 18, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Herne Hill is like East Dulwich/Abbeville Road already, and has been for some time. It's also dull already and has been for some time.



Herne Hill does not have a Foxtons.... yet. So I disagree with your assessment that HH is as dull as E. Dulwich. And purely based on its geographic location (close to Brixton, Tulse Hill, Brockwell Park etc), HH is still way more enjoyable than E. Dulwich.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah.. I wouldn't put it quite in the Abbeville/E Dulwich league just yet but it's rapidly getting that way.  It seems to have happened relatively quickly too I think.


----------



## gabi (Jan 18, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Starbucks in HH?? NO!!!!
> Brixton - HH -Clapham are slowly becoming the same shade of dull


 
IVe been hearing that since i moved to brix 10 years ago. it seems to be a cycle. the honkification will go into reverse again, dont worry.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2011)

gabi said:


> IVe been hearing that since i moved to brix 10 years ago. it seems to be a cycle. the honkification will go into reverse again, dont worry.


 
ton


----------



## paolo (Jan 18, 2011)

gabi said:


> IVe been hearing that since i moved to brix 10 years ago. it seems to be a cycle. the honkification will go into reverse again, dont worry.


 
Back as far as when people used the term honky?


----------



## nick h. (Jan 18, 2011)

Herne Hill's getting a branch of Harvey Nicks. It's going to be in the Carnegie Library.


----------



## Winot (Jan 19, 2011)

Branksome Rd closed from Sudbourne to Acre Lane - taped off with police presence from 8-ish last night.  Doesn't bode well


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2011)

someone's put out a load of free old books on the opposite corner to the trinity arms in trinity gardens


----------



## tarannau (Jan 19, 2011)

You should call the council about that literary flydumping.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 19, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> someone's put out a load of free old books on the opposite corner to the trinity arms in trinity gardens


 
Don't let anyone take any until I get there. I'll be an hour or two.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2011)

there's quite a crowd there already


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm on my way!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

Winot said:


> Branksome Rd closed from Sudbourne to Acre Lane - taped off with police presence from 8-ish last night.  Doesn't bode well


 
Yeah, WTF was on? Just got back from Thailand last night to the sound of choppers chopping away overhead until well into the late evening. Came from the Hill side and didn't really see that BR was closed.


----------



## Pip (Jan 19, 2011)

Someone got shot last night, might have been connected to that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> someone's put out a load of free old books on the opposite corner to the trinity arms in trinity gardens


 
i have a feeling that there will be even more there tomorrow. there's only a handful left out there now. it appears to be a very good way of getting rid of old books.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 19, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i have a feeling that there will be even more there tomorrow. there's only a handful left out there now. it appears to be a very good way of getting rid of old books.


 
I'm extremely happy with the nine I brought home.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

Pip said:


> Someone got shot last night, might have been connected to that.


 
FFS. Can't find anything in the news - anyone in the know?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> I'm extremely happy with the nine I brought home.


 
er, what did you get out of interest?


----------



## Winot (Jan 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> FFS. Can't find anything in the news - anyone in the know?


 
From what I've heard there was a shooting match which started in Tesco's car park, proceeded down Acre Lane and ended up at the top end of Branksome Rd with 8 or 9 shots being fired.  One of the protagonists was hit and is apparently in intensive care.  

I should say that this is all hearsay.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 19, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> er, what did you get out of interest?


 
Julian Huxley - Essays In Popular Science
Nick Hornby - Fever Pitch
PD James - The Children Of Men
Virginia Woolf - Orlando
Alan Bennett - The Uncommon Reader
Ian McEwan - Enduring Love
John Berger - G
Brian Alldiss - Life In The West
Jonathan Swift - Gulliver's Travels


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2011)

a little bird tells me that it might be wise of you to return tomorrow for round 2.


----------



## joyy (Jan 19, 2011)

a huge pile of rubbish has been gathering and growing for what seems like a couple of weeks on the corner of NPR (pretty much have to walk in the road to get around it!). I don't understand why it's not being collected and it's really disgusting! Don't know what's going on....!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

Winot said:


> From what I've heard there was a shooting match which started in Tesco's car park, proceeded down Acre Lane and ended up at the top end of Branksome Rd with 8 or 9 shots being fired.  One of the protagonists was hit and is apparently in intensive care.
> 
> I should say that this is all hearsay.


 
Satan wept...


----------



## gabi (Jan 19, 2011)

ALC gang wars... little shits

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12228514


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

ALC?


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 19, 2011)

Acre Lane Crew? 

/doesfunnyhandsignal


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> ALC gang wars... little shits
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12228514


 i heard that i think


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> Acre Lane Crew?
> 
> /doesfunnyhandsignal


 
Acre Lane Campaign

how poetic


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 19, 2011)

Acre Lane Campaign I think...

eta.. oh sorry - already said...


----------



## gabi (Jan 19, 2011)

They like to sit outside my front door a lot of the time, I think it's their border.  Their running battles from mcdonalds are mental, even the girls get going. I do feel for em in a way in that it can't be very fun not being able to leave the radius of a mile or two without the probability of getting fucked up themselves. Just shit really


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> someone's put out a load of free old books on the opposite corner to the trinity arms in trinity gardens


 even more have mysteriously appeared. lots of good titles.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> even more have mysteriously appeared. lots of good titles.


 
Anyone fancy meeting up for a lunchtime pint at the Trinity Arms... with added books?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2011)

edit: was all 'ooh' but i'm retracting and staying in bed.  and probably kicking myself later


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2011)

the man who lives at number 32 trinity gardens is a very greedy individual. i think he intends to make away with all of them.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2011)

please could you ask your little bird if this is this the final book purge, OU?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2011)

i sense that it is


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> the man who lives at number 32 trinity gardens is a very greedy individual. i think he intends to make away with all of them.


 
Or maybe he is rescuin them with good intentions... He might donate them to the library or something


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2011)

i hope so. at least something is happening to them.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 20, 2011)

Indeed


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2011)

i just hope they don't sit in his house unread. i would rather they went to people who actually want to read them. 
for it is i who put them out. bet that's a shock, eh?


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 20, 2011)

Save the books!

It may rain later. There could be a fire. Or a flood. They could be eaten by crack addicted squirrels. There is no time to lose.

I'll be on my way as soon as I've had another cup of coffee. And lunch. And a cigarette or two.


----------



## nick h. (Jan 20, 2011)

Fire on Coldharbour Lane at VLS Solicitors, opposite the Dog Star. Nothing too serious, only one fire engine. CHL closed between Atlantic Rd and the Ritzy.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i just hope they don't sit in his house unread. i would rather they went to people who actually want to read them.
> for it is i who put them out. bet that's a shock, eh?


Wait a few weeks and pop round with a test.  If he can't answer the questions ask for the books back.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Fire on Coldharbour Lane at VLS Solicitors, opposite the Dog Star. Nothing too serious, only one fire engine. CHL closed between Atlantic Rd and the Ritzy.


 
How's traffic going up Coldharbour Lane towards the hospital?  Are there delays?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 20, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Fire on Coldharbour Lane at VLS Solicitors, opposite the Dog Star. Nothing too serious, only one fire engine. *CHL closed between Atlantic Rd and the Ritzy*.


 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How's traffic going up Coldharbour Lane towards the hospital?  Are there delays?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, but sometimes there's knock-on effects


----------



## nick h. (Jan 20, 2011)

Dunno what the knock on effects are, but I can report there's a big traffic jam of fire brigade vehicles in CHL - at least 10 of them. The crew of the first one put the fire out very briskly. Then all the rest showed up - three more pumps, plus a Command Unit, a Support Unit, an Investigations Unit, several unmarked senior officers' cars.  Most of the chaps are just wandering around looking at each other. To be fair, some of them are paid to do that - their jackets say they are Observers or with the Review Team.  I suppose in this climate of austerity it's vital not to miss an opportunity to enter in the log that all the toys have had an outing.


----------



## Janh (Jan 20, 2011)

Traffic ok on CHL to hospital, but then I turned off at Shakespeare anticipating trouble.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone have any idea how the traffic is flowing in central Brixton. I need to get down from Effra road to Vassal road for a Drs appoint that I am quite nervous about. 
I want to know if I should leave mega early or not.


----------



## nick h. (Jan 20, 2011)

Remarkably clear at the Town Hall junction. No queues anywhere.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 20, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Remarkably clear at the Town Hall junction. No queues anywhere.


 
Thank you very much. That puts my mind at rest a bit


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks ok from the road camera shots on TfL site honey:

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/road/default.aspx

(tick live camera box on the left and then zoom in on the map til you can see Brixton )

Or, what nick h. said


----------



## kittyP (Jan 20, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Looks ok from the road camera shots on TfL site honey:
> 
> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/road/default.aspx
> 
> ...


 
Cheers B


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2011)

I used the cameras when it was snowy to see what the roads were like


----------



## nick h. (Jan 20, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Thank you very much. That puts my mind at rest a bit



You're welcome. Hope your appointment goes as smoothly as the traffic.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 20, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I used the cameras when it was snowy to see what the roads were like


 
Where do I find them. The link is just to the TFL site.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 20, 2011)

nick h. said:


> You're welcome. Hope your appointment goes as smoothly as the traffic.


 
Thanks *breaths*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Where do I find them. The link is just to the TFL site.


oh, rubbish link 

'Live travel news' tab at the top > Roads > then click the box for cameras on the left


----------



## kittyP (Jan 20, 2011)

Biddly said:


> oh, rubbish link
> 
> 'Live travel news' tab at the top > Roads > then click the box for cameras on the left


 
Got it thanks


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i just hope they don't sit in his house unread. i would rather they went to people who actually want to read them.
> for it is i who put them out. bet that's a shock, eh?


 
Thanks. Especially for Automated Alice which I've been meaning to get for a while now. I was a bit greedier this time and took 14.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Thanks. Especially for Automated Alice which I've been meaning to get for a while now. I was a bit greedier this time and took 14.


 
and what were they? sorry, i'm nosey even though they are my books


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> and what were they? sorry, i'm nosey even though they are my books


 
Sheridan Le Fanu - In A Glass Darkly
Joseph Conrad - Heart Of Darkness
Peter Carey - Oscar And Lucinda
Virginia Woolf - To The Lighthouse
John O'Farrell - The Best A Man Can Get
Mark Haddow - A Spot Of Bother
Geoff Dyer - The Ongoing Moment
Douglas Coupland - Polaroids From The Dead
Irvine Welsh - Filth; Glue
Jonathan Coe - What A Carve Up!; The Rotters' Club


----------



## teuchter (Jan 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> for it is i who put them out.


 
It was a selfless good deed for as long as it was done anonymously. Now you have spoilt it all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2011)

i only did it anonymously cos i didn't want to get into trouble.


----------



## nick h. (Jan 20, 2011)

I left ten desktop PCs in Electric Lane last week. And nobody noticed.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 20, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I left ten desktop PCs in Electric Lane last week. And nobody noticed.


 
Whereabouts?  Cos chances are the bin men would have had them away


----------



## nick h. (Jan 20, 2011)

They were intended for the binmen - they were a good 8 years old. Hardly worth powering up, and probably rusted to buggery anyway by being stored in a damp attic. But a guy in a new BMW started taking them while I was halfway through ferrying them outside. I expect he's regretting it by now.


----------



## lordnoise (Jan 21, 2011)

Is it in Germany where - on a certain day of the week only - you can leave useful items in the street for passersby to look over and take if they want too ? Sounds like a good and green idea to me ...


----------



## story (Jan 21, 2011)

I think they do this in Australia too, once a month.

Hard rubbish day, I think it's called...?


----------



## Spark (Jan 21, 2011)

We just leave things we're getting rid but could be useful outside anyway - they usually go pretty quickly.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 21, 2011)

Spark said:


> We just leave things we're getting rid but could be useful outside anyway - they usually go pretty quickly.


 
I wonder how much gets taken then ends up for sale in Loot or something for a tenner?  Could be quite a nice little earner if you don't mind the hassle that goes with it...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

ajdown said:


> I wonder how much gets taken then ends up for sale in Loot or something for a tenner?


 
32%


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2011)

tomorrow, i'm gonna put out a couple of antique goodmans speaker cabinets - the connects will need tinkering with on at least one of them, but they are pretty solid and may actually be good speakers (they're nearly 40 years old but they were built to last). if anyone's interested, let me know.


----------



## Pip (Jan 21, 2011)

ajdown said:


> I wonder how much gets taken then ends up for sale in Loot or something for a tenner?  Could be quite a nice little earner if you don't mind the hassle that goes with it...


 
If someone can be bothered to do what I can't with my cast offs, they deserve the pounds they'll get for them. Couldn't give less of a fuck if I tried.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

Pip said:


> If someone can be bothered to do what I can't with my cast offs, they deserve the pounds they'll get for them. Couldn't give less of a fuck if I tried.


 
Hardly Christian though is it? 
Probably spend the money on crack and all sorts


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Elm Park Tavern was getting a fresh coat of paint this morning.... very nice.


----------



## Dheffo (Jan 21, 2011)

Big kerfuffle outside brixton tube, police cordons, blood all over the floor, ambulances all over the place, police searching for weapons.. anyone see what happened?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Elm Park Tavern was getting a fresh coat of paint this morning.... very nice.


 
Is it currently closed and undergoing a refurb or is it still open?


----------



## billythefish (Jan 21, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it currently closed and undergoing a refurb or is it still open?


 
No, it's open at the moment, and looking much smarter outside. No change inside at the moment, but the Thursday Quiz is still on. He's planning on putting new WCs in the Basement and re-furbing the rear and upstairs, with flats above.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 21, 2011)

billythefish said:


> No, it's open at the moment, and looking much smarter outside. No change inside at the moment, but the Thursday Quiz is still on. He's planning on putting new WCs in the Basement and re-furbing the rear and upstairs, with flats above.



Excellent.  May have to come and visit to inspect the refurb and whip all your asses in the quiz soon


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 21, 2011)

Dheffo said:


> Big kerfuffle outside brixton tube, police cordons, blood all over the floor, ambulances all over the place, police searching for weapons.. anyone see what happened?


 
I walked past just after it happened. Didn't see anything, but it's never nice to see blood on the floor. Luckily, there wasn't a huge amount of blood which makes me think the person should be ok - hopefully. Fucking cunts though - right outside the tube on a busy high street on a Friday night. WTF.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 21, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Elm Park Tavern was getting a fresh coat of paint this morning.... very nice.


 
I saw that this morning too. Kind of grey and green. Much as I love that pub, it definitely needed a lick of paint. There was a posse of builders/decorators inside at about 9am, so I assume they're doing the inside too.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2011)

Dheffo said:


> Big kerfuffle outside brixton tube, police cordons, blood all over the floor, ambulances all over the place, police searching for weapons.. anyone see what happened?


 
Hm.  When I was walking on the other side of the road about 7.15ish some girl was screaming and everyone looking to see.  There were a few people running about but it looked like they were arsing around.  For instance I saw one guy run up past Iceland and seem to empty his hands of nothing while a girl chased after him and caught his shoulder. Then he walked back towards the tube with her beside him.   So it was more like friends messing.   That's what I thought and others around me seemed to think the same. Guess it wasn't.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2011)

billythefish said:


> No, it's open at the moment, and looking much smarter outside. No change inside at the moment, but the Thursday Quiz is still on. He's planning on putting new WCs in the Basement and re-furbing the rear and upstairs, with flats above.


 
Oh, new loos, hopefully bigger as well and more of them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Hm.  When I was walking on the other side of the road about 7.15ish some girl was screaming and everyone looking to see.  There were a few people running about but it looked like they were arsing around.  For instance I saw one guy run up past Iceland and seem to empty his hands of nothing while a girl chased after him and caught his shoulder. Then he walked back towards the tube with her beside him.   So it was more like friends messing.   That's what I thought and others around me seemed to think the same. Guess it wasn't.



Maybe she was a plainclothes cop?


----------



## nick h. (Jan 21, 2011)

I heard somebody was stabbed three times in the neck.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 21, 2011)

billythefish said:


> ...He's planning on putting new WCs in the Basement and re-furbing the rear and upstairs, with flats above.


Is he gonna live in the flat(s)? Or sell them? Who'd want to live above a working pub? (Apart from me of course )


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 21, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I heard somebody was stabbed three times in the neck.


 
 x 1000

Bound to be on CCTV though. Slap bang in the middle of the high street. Right outside the tube.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> x 1000
> 
> Bound to be on CCTV though. Slap bang in the middle of the high street. Right outside the tube.


 
I've just looked on Google maps.  Four cameras outside the tube.  One either side of the entrance/exit and one each side of Starfucks


----------



## story (Jan 21, 2011)

Dheffo said:


> Big kerfuffle outside brixton tube, police cordons, blood all over the floor, ambulances all over the place, police searching for weapons.. anyone see what happened?


 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it currently closed and undergoing a refurb or is it still open?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 21, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just looked on Google maps.  Four cameras outside the tube.  One either side of the entrance/exit and one each side of Starfucks



i hope the resolution is good enough. I'm worried that it's not though. We're constantly told that CCTV makes us safer; it doesn't - but it does mean criminals are more likely to be caught after the event. However, if the cameras are shit, there's little chance.


----------



## story (Jan 21, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I heard somebody was stabbed three times in the neck.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i hope the resolution is good enough. I'm worried that it's not though. We're constantly told that CCTV makes us safer; it doesn't - but it does mean criminals are more likely to be caught after the event. However, if the cameras are shit, there's little chance.


 
Yeah, when you see footage from inside the tube on the platforms etc. the picture's aren't normally that great but what they're like outside, I've no idea.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2011)

story said:


>



Two unrelated conversations on the go


----------



## slcr (Jan 22, 2011)

billythefish said:


> No, it's open at the moment, and looking much smarter outside. No change inside at the moment, but the Thursday Quiz is still on. He's planning on putting new WCs in the Basement and re-furbing the rear and upstairs, with flats above.


 
Apparently, the new quizmaster is really, really dire.  From some friends who went I think the week before last (old EPT quiz fans).

Fingers crossed it'll pick up.

Pub was looking much busier than normal last night.


----------



## lordnoise (Jan 22, 2011)

Was the sad stabbing incident the cause of Brixton Rd being closed between Stockwell Rd and Acre Lane this morning ?  I think the radio reported an accident in the early hours - can anyone confirm ?


----------



## billythefish (Jan 22, 2011)

lordnoise said:


> Was the sad stabbing incident the cause of Brixton Rd being closed between Stockwell Rd and Acre Lane this morning ?  I think the radio reported an accident in the early hours - can anyone confirm ?


There were loads of sirens this morning - and buses on diversion via Clapham, so I suspect there's been a new incident


----------



## shygirl (Jan 22, 2011)

Apparently, a police car (the ones with guns) responding to a call at high speed crashed with a car on Brixton Road/Stockwell Rd.  The police car was a write off.  Not sure what happened to the occupants of the two cars.  The guy in JF Grocers said that a pedestrian was hit by the police car.  I was woken up at 6 ish by two officers cordoning off part of Gresham Rd.  A police woman told a driver that there had been a murder, but that's not the case.   I think there might have been another stabbing near the police station last night.

There's a lot of madness at the moment between different groups/gangs.


----------



## netbob (Jan 23, 2011)

Friends of Brixton Market are after a (paid) community organiser: http://www.friendsofbrixtonmarket.org/jobs


----------



## boohoo (Jan 23, 2011)

here's a bit about the people painting the pics on the shutters! shutter painters


----------



## colacubes (Jan 23, 2011)

boohoo said:


> here's a bit about the people painting the pics on the shutters! shutter painters



Fab.  I noticed a new one had popped up a few doors down from us recently and I really like his stuff


----------



## boohoo (Jan 23, 2011)

They are friendly people - if you see them have a chat!


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 23, 2011)

boohoo said:


> here's a bit about the people painting the pics on the shutters! shutter painters


 
Nice blog


----------



## gabi (Jan 24, 2011)

Can someone recommend me a good local GP?


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 24, 2011)

gabi said:


> Can someone recommend me a good local GP?


Brixton Doctors
NHS GPs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2011)

gabi said:


> Can someone recommend me a good local GP?


 
Brixton Hill Group Practice


----------



## gabi (Jan 24, 2011)

I tried them. Apparently my postcode falls just outside their coverage area (the cut off is the town hall)..

will try the stockwell one, thanks minnie(s)


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 24, 2011)

gabi said:


> I tried them. Apparently my postcode falls just outside their coverage area (the cut off is the town hall)..
> 
> will try the stockwell one, thanks minnie(s)


 
Iveagh House are excellent if you fit in their catchment area.


----------



## Paul Jeffery (Jan 24, 2011)

Stephen Timms MP speaking at a meal hosted by Beacon Church at the New Fujiyama, Vining Street, this Thursday (27th) at 19.30. All welcome.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 24, 2011)

Paul Jeffery said:


> Stephen Timms MP speaking at a meal hosted by Beacon Church at the New Fujiyama, Vining Street, this Thursday (27th) at 19.30. All welcome.


Don't forget to mention 'Alpha Course' will you.


----------



## netbob (Jan 25, 2011)

The One Show are filming in the market


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 25, 2011)

Has anyone noticed if the ticket office in the tube is open today as it was shut yesterday (staff shortage)?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty sure it was open around 10.30.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 25, 2011)

It was open at 6:30am


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

It was shut at 3am


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It was shut at 3am


 
It was shut yesterday at 4.45pm  

Guard asked me why I didn't just catch the tube to Stockwell, told him I wasn't wasting the money to go to Stockwell.

Will go again today


----------



## gabi (Jan 25, 2011)

You can buy tickets at the newsagents in the station.. or there's those newfangled oyster machine thingees too


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah, who uses the ticket office these days anyway?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah, who uses the ticket office these days anyway?


 

You can get  half price bus pass if you're unemployed.  Mine ran out way back in July and I've been paying full fare since then.  When you get it, you have to go to a tube station first time for them to enable your card to get half price buses.  After that you can use newsagents, but not the first time


----------



## nick h. (Jan 25, 2011)

BBC London News are in Rosie's doing a story about an upcoming big hike in Lambeth Council's parking revenues. They were asking where the car parks are. No-one could think of any except the half demolished multi-storey. So they've got the impression this huge increase in charges will come from residents' permits and pay and display.  I don't know whether that's true. But if you've got some views on the subject you could pop in and have a word. They're sitting there waiting for a council interview which probably won't happen.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm all for an increase in parking charges.


----------



## gabi (Jan 25, 2011)

Me too


----------



## nick h. (Jan 25, 2011)

As usual there was a police officer standing outside KFC today for ages and ages. I asked him what he was about, and he said that a month or two it was decided to have an officer just standing there the whole time. This guy was there today from 7 am til 7 pm. The mission is just to be a deterrent and not to make arrests because that means having to go back to the station for two or three hours and leave the post unmanned. He agreed it's a very boring job which nobody wants to do. I asked why he was standing there instead of on Acre Lane which is where the dealers moved to months ago. He just shrugged and made the usual 'we can only do so much' remarks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 25, 2011)

nick h. said:


> As usual there was a police officer standing outside KFC today for ages and ages. I asked him what he was about, and he said that a month or two it was decided to have an officer just standing there the whole time. This guy was there today from 7 am til 7 pm. The mission is just to be a deterrent and not to make arrests because that means having to go back to the station for two or three hours and leave the post unmanned. He agreed it's a very boring job which nobody wants to do. I asked why he was standing there instead of on Acre Lane which is where the dealers moved to months ago. He just shrugged and made the usual 'we can only do so much' remarks.


 
His presence probably reassures the tourists


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2011)

i noticed there's always a copper there... I also noticed a dealer at the no. 2 bus-stop this week - not seen any there for ages!  Perhaps they come in pairs?


----------



## nick h. (Jan 25, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> His presence probably reassures the tourists



Interesting point! Maybe he discourages the drug tourists (and saves them from buying herbs) and gives a warm feeling to Americans looking for Franco Manca. The manager told me the place has been written up in an American airline magazine. It would be fun to have American tourists roaming around. It might make up for the Norwegian school parties not coming here any more. They were a sight for sore eyes.


----------



## malice (Jan 25, 2011)

I assumed the police presence was because of the stabbing on Friday (has been one standing by the tube every time I've gone past).

Just seen Rosie's on the tv. having just read the lambeth cuts thread,  increasing parking charges has to be  better than even more cuts


----------



## nick h. (Jan 25, 2011)

Is it on the web anywhere? I've found a written story on the BBC site but no video. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12282057


----------



## colacubes (Jan 25, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Is it on the web anywhere? I've found a written story on the BBC site but no video. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12282057


 
I think you can get the regional news programmes on iplayer. I'd look myself but I'm on my phone and it's too difficult


----------



## nick h. (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, here it is. Coming soon, it says: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00xynyd/BBC_London_News_25_01_2011/


----------



## ash (Jan 26, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Interesting point! Maybe he discourages the drug tourists (and saves them from buying herbs) and gives a warm feeling to Americans looking for Franco Manca. The manager told me the place has been written up in an American airline magazine. It would be fun to have American tourists roaming around. It might make up for the Norwegian school parties not coming here any more. They were a sight for sore eyes.


 
That is wierd I was approached by a 'school girl' from Denmark yesterday in cafe Nero who was doing a school project.  She asked me a few questions about brixton and then asked me about how i compared  it to Paternoster square!! Although she didn't know the name of paternoster she said you know the big square full of business people near the catheral !!  

Was Brixton full of  norwegien students in the past?


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 26, 2011)

I am seeing a lot of hipsters carrying 1980s 35mm SLRs hanging from their necks (probably with a B&W roll of film inside it) in Brixton these days. They always seem to be taking pictures of Brick Box signage.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> I am seeing a lot of hipsters carrying 1980s 35mm SLRs hanging from their necks (probably with a B&W roll of film inside it) in Brixton these days. T


That's The Look.


----------



## plurker (Jan 26, 2011)

not sure if this is the right place to post this (?) but a lot of (current) twitter activity along the lines of:

GHETTO NEWS UPDATE: POLICE AND DOGS ARE SEARCHING BUSES AND CARS IN STREATHAM AND BRIXTON HILL! IF YOU AIN'T LEGAL PLEASE AVOID!


----------



## nick h. (Jan 26, 2011)

ash said:


> Was Brixton full of  norwegien students in the past?



There was a school in Oslo which had an annual visit to London for its sixth formers as part of their English Studies course (which I think is mandatory there). They would spend a day in Brixton having a fiction-packed lecture and walking tour from the fount of all knowledge who owns Secondo/The Juice Bar. I've never seen so many jaws hit the floor as when a snake of thirty blonde six foot goggle-eyed teenagers wended its way up Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 27, 2011)

Quite a lot of mugging activity too. 

My brother-in-law, visiting from out of town, was beaten up for his laptop bag in Leander Road at 9pm last night (weds).

He staggered into our house bleeding heavily but is better after treatment at King's.

The investigating police said muggings are becoming common again.


----------



## gabi (Jan 27, 2011)

ah that sucks, sorry to hear that...

only time i ever got mugged i was with a friend on his first night out in brixton.. he's not been back since


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 27, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Quite a lot of mugging activity too.
> 
> My brother-in-law, visiting from out of town, was beaten up for his laptop bag in Leander Road at 9pm last night (weds).
> 
> ...


 
That's awful 

When they say 'common' it doesn't necessarily mean that there are a lot of 'muggers' about, its quite often caused by a small group or even a single person.  I was 'mugged' (hate the term) once in the 90's and a year later got a letter from the police saying that they had someone in custody who had admitted to robbing me along with 60 other street robberies.  The crime wave in our area pretty much ceased after that (for as long as I lived there anyway, 2-3 years).


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2011)

A new Japanese curry place has opened next to Goodbench/Rosie's in Market Row.  It's called Curry Ono, I think.  In other food news, I am told an ice-cream place is opening next to Wild Caper.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Quite a lot of mugging activity too.
> 
> My brother-in-law, visiting from out of town, was beaten up for his laptop bag in Leander Road at 9pm last night (weds).
> 
> ...


 

Shit, that's awful.  Hope he's not too traumatised.

There was a mugging in our street a few weeks ago as well, which I heard about via the street e-mail.  Not good.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 27, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Quite a lot of mugging activity too.
> 
> My brother-in-law, visiting from out of town, was beaten up for his laptop bag in Leander Road at 9pm last night (weds).
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=11460302
> ...


 

ah sorry to hear that leanderman.  It's very rare that I take my laptop out of the house, but when I do, I don't carry it in a laptop case as it's too obvious what I'm carrying.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah sorry to hear that leanderman.  It's very rare that I take my laptop out of the house, but when I do, I don't carry it in a laptop case as it's too obvious what I'm carrying.



Exactly: good point. I hope it was a one-off - certainly it's the first mugging I have directly known of in five years here.

And the medics said they usually treat victims from Clapham.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 28, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Exactly: good point. I hope it was a one-off - certainly it's the first mugging I have directly known of in five years here.
> 
> And the medics said they usually treat victims from Clapham.


 
ah well, probably better laptops in Clapham  

Sorry, not meaning to make light of your situation


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2011)

there will be a display of free books and videos at the corner of trinity gardens on the opposite side of the square to the trinity arms tomorrow from 10am. lots of good stuff, not just trash. Don't sleep on it!


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> I am seeing a lot of hipsters carrying 1980s 35mm SLRs hanging from their necks (probably with a B&W roll of film inside it) in Brixton these days. They always seem to be taking pictures of Brick Box signage.


Funnily enough I spotted one today too, visibly rocking Brixton Village with a 1980s vintage black Canon SLR.


----------



## slcr (Jan 30, 2011)

Snap them and post on here?  I spy a new thread


----------



## ajdown (Jan 30, 2011)

slcr said:


> Snap them and post on here?  I spy a new thread


 
http://www.latfh.com/


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 31, 2011)

slcr said:


> Snap them and post on here?  I spy a new thread




^^^^^
This!!!! I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

i still haven't got to the bottom of the mystery of the people throwing stones at trees in trinity gardens in the middle of the night. any ideas anyone?


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i still haven't got to the bottom of the mystery of the people throwing stones at trees in trinity gardens in the middle of the night. any ideas anyone?


Vigilantes running crack squirrels out of town?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i still haven't got to the bottom of the mystery of the people throwing stones at trees in trinity gardens in the middle of the night. any ideas anyone?



Dislodging books hidden in the branches?


----------



## Winot (Feb 1, 2011)

Oval end of Brixton Rd shut. Traffic chaos. Also lots of police activity round Academy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2011)

Someone had come off their bike near the Brixton end of Brixton Road... anyone know what happened at Kennington end? 

Please not another bike


----------



## se5 (Feb 1, 2011)

Looked quite serious - lots and lots of Police


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2011)

Bit of diggnig and searching and was another cyclist, but says a broken leg not fatality on another board.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 1, 2011)

The Kennington end incident had just happened as we were coming past on a 133 at about 7.20am this morning - there was a paramedic there dealing with someone on the ground already as we approached, an ambulance came screaming past us and parked in the middle of the road which gave our bus issues getting out, then as we came up to the next junction where the A23 joins the A3 a police van came down towards us presumably heading to the incident too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2011)

BBC Traffic



> A23 London - A23 Brixton Road in Kennington closed and queueing traffic in both directions between the Caldwell Street junction and the A202 Camberwell New Road junction, because of a serious accident. Diversion in operation - bus routes 3, 59, 133, 159 and 415 are diverting via A203 Stockwell Road and A3 Clapham Road. Congestion on A202 Camberwell New Road to the Lothian Road junction


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2011)

Not worth its own thread... is the Phoenix open on Saturdays?


----------



## Pip (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2011)

Ta


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 2, 2011)

From trusted source:
Police currently stopping every black driver by Loughborough estate in Brixton...


----------



## nagapie (Feb 2, 2011)

Travel advice please. I need to go on Thameslink on Friday. I used to go from Streatham but think I am now closer to Tulse and Herne Hill Stations. I've heard Herne Hill now has ramp access, is this so? How easy would it be to get a pushchair onto the platform at Tulse Hill, which I think is actually closer?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2011)

I think there are lifts at Herne Hill station, Tulse Hill not so sure about.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 2, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Travel advice please. I need to go on Thameslink on Friday. I used to go from Streatham but think I am now closer to Tulse and Herne Hill Stations. I've heard Herne Hill now has ramp access, is this so? How easy would it be to get a pushchair onto the platform at Tulse Hill, which I think is actually closer?


 
You can enter the station and find accessibility information here

http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/stations_destinations/


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2011)

If you use Tulse Hill, you'd need to bump the pushchair up/down one flight of steps, maybe two.  

Herne Hill certainly has ramp access to the ticket office - haven't used the rest of that station, but it's got a wheelchair icon, so it _should be stepfree access_.  "Should be" isn't much help though, anyone else know?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You can enter the station and find accessibility information here
> 
> http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/stations_destinations/


 
Just checked Herne Hill on that and there's a lift to all platforms.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 2, 2011)

Herne Hill is a breeze with the pram.  Go in the entrance immediately adjacent to the flower shop (not the front door as there are steps).. and you can wheel the pram round into the station hall.  Then there's lifts up to each platform.  That's the entrance for you - but for those coming from Loughbourough Junction/HH you can go in the back way through the tunnel opposite the back entrance to Sainsbury's.

Tulse Hill is more difficult - you enter from a tunnel and need to get someone to help you carry the pram up the steps.

Other good stations to travel to from HH (in terms of pram accessibility) are Beckenham Junction (depending on what platform you're coming in from - but from HH it's great)/Wimbledon (but only one pram at a time).  Bromley South is a pain in the arse as they're miserable fuckers there but you almost always need to change platform - once you do though it's a gateway to Kent and many of the smaller stations are great.  I HEART the train...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 2, 2011)

nb.. the lifts at Herne Hill are relatively recent and due to heavy heavy campaigning by the HH society.  I had a long chat with an old boy about it at the station one day.  It's ridiculous that the same isn't available at Bromley South being such a major station.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 2, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Just checked Herne Hill on that and there's a lift to all platforms.


 
Yeah, it's all very well having lifts, but do they work?!

The amount of times the lift at Brixton Tube is out of order


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 2, 2011)

Streatham Hill has a lift since last year but that's probably no good for you


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 2, 2011)

I take the lifts regularly at HH and I've never known them to be out of order.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 2, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I take the lifts regularly at HH and I've never known them to be out of order.


 
Obviously work better than the ones at the tube then


----------



## nagapie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, gg, I should have known you'd know with all your getting about. Herne Hill it is then.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 2, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Thanks, gg, I should have known you'd know with all your getting about. Herne Hill it is then.


 
It's 'cos it's the train line that takes me to my mum's and vice versa - so with the whole childcare thing, we're on it a lot.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 2, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Thanks, gg, I should have known you'd know *with all your getting about*. Herne Hill it is then.




That makes her sound like a loose woman


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 3, 2011)

Arf. 

Has anyone got a copy of the SLP with the story about Lambeth spuriously fining the Flower Lady during the Christmas Fayre thing she organised at Herne Hill?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> Arf.
> 
> Has anyone got a copy of the SLP with the story about Lambeth spuriously fining the Flower Lady during the Christmas Fayre thing she organised at Herne Hill?



Yes, the council are apparently reviewing the case


----------



## passivejoe (Feb 3, 2011)

Ty Crepe has closed down.
Furniture gone and To Let sign up.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2011)

What/where was Ty Crepe?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 3, 2011)

Biddly said:


> What/where was Ty Crepe?


 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/341210-Ty-Crepe-on-Brixton-Hill


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2011)

Could've just typed creperie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

11 September was Ty Crepe's first mention on this thread.  Didn't last long

*RIP Ty Crepe*


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh.  Me and boohoo were going there tonight.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Oh.  Me and boohoo were going there tonight.


 
Onket would say you should have read the other thread.  It's been known for TWO days now


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Onket would say you should have read the other thread.  It's been known for TWO days now



Positively history in Hill life.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Positively history in Hill life.


 
Quite.  There'll probably be a brand new shop there by next week selling....

Hm, maybe we should have bets on what it'll become next?!


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Quite.  There'll probably be a brand new shop there by next week selling....
> 
> Hm, maybe we should have bets on what it'll become next?!


 
Tradition says it'll be vacant for a couple of months and then a new cafe/restaurant will appear for a few months  and then the cycle continues.

My bet is on someone trying to start an Caribbeanesque place given the success of Negril. I keep asking the guy in Adams Bakery to open up another Eritrean place but every time he shudders and whispers "rent".


----------



## Onket (Feb 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Onket would say you should have read the other thread.  It's been known for TWO days now


 
No I wouldn't.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

Onket said:


> No I wouldn't.


 
Stop taking everything so seriously


----------



## Onket (Feb 3, 2011)

*yawn*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Tradition says it'll be vacant for a couple of months and then a new cafe/restaurant will appear for a few months  and then the cycle continues.
> 
> My bet is on someone trying to start an Caribbeanesque place given the success of Negril. I keep asking the guy in Adams Bakery to open up another Eritrean place but every time he shudders and whispers "rent".


 

I'm going for Jamaican or a chicken shop!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

Onket said:


> *yawn*


 
Better still, why don't we just agree to ignore each other.  Sounds like a blinding idea to me


----------



## Onket (Feb 3, 2011)

Who said that?


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm going for Jamaican or a chicken shop!



There's two "chicken" shops on that block and Pizza Ring also knock out fried fowl products.

Money on Jamaican-ish. Negril should take it over. They've enough custom to fill two places.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Onket would say you should have read the other thread.  It's been known for TWO days now


 
I've been busy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> There's two "chicken" shops on that block and Pizza Ring also knock out fried fowl products.
> 
> Money on Jamaican-ish. Negril should take it over. They've enough custom to fill two places.


 
So Jamaican-ish then, or a coffee shop

Maybe Southside will nab it?  Is Southside still open?


----------



## nick h. (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone noticed the hair removal place on Coldharbour Lane opposite Blacker Dread? It's got a funny name - something Yello I think. It offers laser and IPL hair removal http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intense_pulsed_light. Is there a big demand for this sort of thing? And is it mainly for the back, crack and sack brigade?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

There's a hairdesser on the corner of Coldharbour/Gresham called Headmistress.  Always makes me smile for some reason


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's a hairdesser on the corner of Coldharbour/Gresham called Headmistress.  Always makes me smile for some reason


 
But not as funny as the double glazing van I saw in Hayter Road yesterday with the tag line: 'Taking the pane out of windows'


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 3, 2011)

leanderman said:


> But not as funny as the double glazing van I saw in Hayter Road yesterday with the tag line: 'Taking the pane out of windows'



I'm easily pleased as well; I always read the licence plates on the Pimlico Plumbers' vans


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2011)

Biddly said:


> What/where was Ty Crepe?


 
It is claimed that the people who ran Ty Crepe have vanished, owing £7,500 to the landlord and having removed anything detachable, such as lights.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I'm easily pleased as well; I always read the licence plates on the Pimlico Plumbers' vans


 

I like the old van (or is it a just made-to-look old?).  I'm assuming maybe it belongs to the boss?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

leanderman said:


> It is claimed that the people who ran Ty Crepe have vanished, owing £7,500 to the landlord and having removed anything detachable, such as lights.


 
Is the landlord still Khan?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

leanderman said:


> But not as funny as the double glazing van I saw in Hayter Road yesterday with the tag line: 'Taking the pane out of windows'


 
No way would I hire them.  Wonder how many people have been burgled after they removed their panes


----------



## ajdown (Feb 3, 2011)

Funny lorries? I've seen a Newold Scaffolding lorry that says "Do you need an erection" and "Our erections take you to new heights".

http://failblog.org/2010/08/09/epic-fail-photos-company-slogan-win/


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is the landlord still Khan?


 
Maybe: certainly it's someone of Pakistani origin, who apparently let the Ty Crepe people off £3,500 of the rent before they allegedly vanished.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

It's not changed hands as often as I thought.  Time's obviously just flying now I'm older


Wasabi Noodle House (2005)
Onyx (2005)
R-23 (2007)
Top Taste (2009)
Ty Crepe (2010)

I don't even remember Top Taste


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's not changed hands as often as I thought.  Time's obviously just flying now I'm older
> 
> 
> Wasabi Noodle House (2005)
> ...



Top Taste had a very small sign and I think they kept the larger R-23 one up. 

What was it before Wasabi? A curry house?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Anyone noticed the hair removal place on Coldharbour Lane opposite Blacker Dread? It's got a funny name - something Yello I think. It offers laser and IPL hair removal http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intense_pulsed_light. Is there a big demand for this sort of thing? And is it mainly for the back, crack and sack brigade?


 
Yes there is.  Not as far as I know. Mostly women, some men.  ladymoustaches, bikini line, glabella, linea, underarms, legs etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Top Taste had a very small sign and I think they kept the larger R-23 one up.
> 
> What was it before Wasabi? A curry house?


 
Dawn of the Raj.  It had been there for decades.  Was my local curry house from mid-80s 'til it shut


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Yes there is.  Not as far as I know. Mostly women, some men.  ladymoustaches, bikini line, glabella, linea, underarms, legs etc.



I just had to google glabella.  Not sure what linea is either.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2011)

aka treasure trail - a line of hair between belly button and ladybits.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> aka treasure trail - a line of hair between belly button and ladybits.


 
I've just looked.  I don't seem to have any


----------



## teuchter (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm not sure this discussion is appropriate for the brixton chitter chatter thread.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just looked.  I don't seem to have any



Think of the money you've saved, minnie. 



teuchter said:


> I'm not sure this discussion is appropriate for the brixton chitter chatter thread.



C'mon, tweaks, I said ladybits precisely to protect your delicate eyes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I'm not sure this discussion is appropriate for the brixton chitter chatter thread.


 
There may be locals looking for hair removal in Brixton


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I like the old van (or is it a just made-to-look old?).  I'm assuming maybe it belongs to the boss?



Wow. I've never seen that one. Always see WAT4R and the LOO one.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 4, 2011)

Is there a laundrette near the middle of Brixton?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 4, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Is there a laundrette near the middle of Brixton?


 
Couple just up the hill a bit. Not seen one in town.


----------



## gabi (Feb 4, 2011)

Theres one just up from the mcdonalds on acre lane, next to the Unison office


----------



## nick h. (Feb 4, 2011)

Ta very much.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Wow. I've never seen that one. Always see WAT4R and the LOO one.


 
He's had that one for years.  I think it's a Morris Minor (I'm not very good with old cars), but I love the cream and blue colour.  I'm assuming there's only one of them.  Maybe there's more, but the fact that the rest of them are white and blue vans as opposed to the old cream and blue makes me think that one must be special and therefore belong to the boss.  I could be totally wrong of course

oohhh, look Twisted

There's more than one old van and they even have bikes!

http://www.pimlicoplumbers.com/content/93/vehicles-available-to-charities

and you can see their number plates here

http://www.pimlicoplumbers.com/content/27/our-vehicles

eta:  1959 Morris Minor



> Among our collection of vehicles is a 1959 Morris Minor, a 1958 Fordson van, a number of Volkswagen flatbed vans and the newest additions to our fleet are several BMW motorbikes. The bikes have dramatically increased our response time and are ideal for delivering spare parts quickly and easily, especially on emergency call outs from our customers. And they use less fuel so reduce our CO2 emissions.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone know why police helicopter has been flying low over Stockwell - tube area/Studley Rd estate for at least half an hour?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> Anyone know why police helicopter has been flying low over Stockwell - tube area/Studley Rd estate for at least half an hour?


 
Just because it can probably


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just because it can probably


 
True. But it's fucking up my night shift pm kip.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> True. But it's fucking up my night shift pm kip.


 
They have no regard for your night shift pm kip


----------



## ericjarvis (Feb 4, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> Anyone know why police helicopter has been flying low over Stockwell - tube area/Studley Rd estate for at least half an hour?


 
Too much traffic for it to taxi around on the ground?


----------



## netbob (Feb 5, 2011)

The annual chinese dragon dance is going on in the market outside Wing Tai


----------



## boohoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Won't get down there in time. / Does the dragon then catch the bus to Camberwell to dance outside their Chinese supermarket?


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2011)

memespring said:


> The annual chinese dragon dance is going on in the market outside Wing Tai


Can you bag a couple of pics for the urban massive?


----------



## netbob (Feb 5, 2011)

sorry, didn't get a chance. Consolation kitkat one from a previous year: http://www.flickr.com/photos/memespring/4472859831/


----------



## Pip (Feb 5, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> Anyone know why police helicopter has been flying low over Stockwell - tube area/Studley Rd estate for at least half an hour?


 
Fuck me that was doing my head in! It followed me from central, over Vauxhall Bridge and to the nail shop where it hovered while I got infills AND a thread, I felt like Robert DeNiro in Goodfellas but er, a bit less good.


----------



## miss minnie (Feb 5, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Too much traffic for it to taxi around on the ground?


Plus lack of wheels to taxi with.


----------



## miss minnie (Feb 5, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> Anyone know why police helicopter has been flying low over Stockwell - tube area/Studley Rd estate for at least half an hour?


Incident in Union Grove according to the Stockwell News, no real info though.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 5, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Plus lack of wheels to taxi with.


 
Plus Slade Gardens and Larkhall Park if they wanted to land. Thanks for finding the info though, hope whatever it was, no-one's hurt.


----------



## thriller (Feb 5, 2011)

There is a chopper flying about stockwell looking something...


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2011)

I fear there's been a cyclist fatality on the A205 on Poynders Road. The road was closed in one direction and there was a badly mangled bike on the ground, and a car parked a few metres away, with everything for 50 metres cordoned off by police tape. Didn't look pretty.


----------



## plurker (Feb 11, 2011)

This wasn't a fatality by the way but I agree that it wasn't a pretty sight.  Guardian

Neither was the horrific crash on Clapham Road last night, but thankfully again no-one died. Go safe out there.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 11, 2011)

Pip said:


> Fuck me that was doing my head in! It followed me from central, over Vauxhall Bridge and to the nail shop where it hovered while I got infills AND a thread, I felt like Robert DeNiro in Goodfellas but er, a bit less good.


 
It was Ray Liotta getting followed by the 'copter in Goodfellas


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Feb 11, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Is there a laundrette near the middle of Brixton?


 
There's a couple on Acre Lane; one next door to what used to be a post office and is now a fruit shop.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2011)

3 on Brixton Hill


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 12, 2011)

Nick, you're welcome to come round mine with a bag of laundry.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 13, 2011)

New Boutique shop called Salon In Brixton village - looks like some nice clothes and jewelery. Didn't go in and look at the prices though.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 13, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Nick, you're welcome to come round mine with a bag of laundry.


 
Thanks, I might just take you up on that!  I went to the one on Acre Lane a few days ago, so I'm OK for now.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd be happy for you to take me up on it...you're great company.


----------



## wjh (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone else see the upturned car on Somerlayton Road?  Looks like it had hit the bus stop post (which is now bent over) at Hollybush Walk, and flipped over.  

Apart from being on its roof the car looked undamaged and there were no Police or other emergency services around,  so I assume nobody had been hurt,  just a lot of teenagers hanging around being generally amused at the sight.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 13, 2011)

There is no Hollybush Walk. It only exists in the minds of TfL.


----------



## wjh (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, but it is a suitable description to use when the car had crashed directly into that bus stop, no?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, I would have said 'crashed into the bus stop at the top of Eaton Drive on Somerleyton Road', but I'm splitting hairs because I live there and the fact it's labelled Hollybush Walk is a constant source of annoyance, especially when you give directions to visiting friends.


----------



## wjh (Feb 13, 2011)

Similarly that the next stop is, according to TFL, Elvedene House but the rest of the world know it as Elvedon House.  It's even written on the side in big letters.

Thankfully the names are close enough not to cause too much of a problem when giving people directions.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 13, 2011)

Why would they name a bus stop after a non-existent road?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 13, 2011)

Because they got their info from Lambeth Council.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 13, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> There is no Hollybush Walk. It only exists in the minds of TfL.


 
So am I right in thinking that the whole estate got renamed and renumbered at some point?  I vaguely recall that at a couple of Lambeth estates got new addresses to try to get around post code blacklisting of their tenants for credit.

What are the 30 or so properties listed in this document [gas supplies provided through Metropolitan Housing Trust Ltd] with Hollybush Walk addresses  now know as?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 13, 2011)

Eaton Drive. Been so for about a decade or more when the estate was completely remodelled and crime-ridden alleyways removed, houses 'turned round' and new roads built. Lambeth has a bit of a thing about this estate since they voted to leave council control.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 13, 2011)

Kent Walk and Pelican Drive don't exist either.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 13, 2011)

When I moved onto this estate I had no end of trouble from utility companies who said my house didn't exist.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 13, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> When I moved onto this estate I had no end of trouble from utility companies who said my house didn't exist.


 
Doesn't surprise me.   In the place I used to rent, they got the replacement gas meters the wrong way around.  In the end it was easier for us to agree to renumber the "flats" i.e. glorified bedsits than to get the billing addressed changed!


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm on the look out for Seville oranges for marmalade. Its right at the very end of the season but if anyone sees any please let me know.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 15, 2011)

You can all stop looking now - someones resurrected a thread on this very subject below !


----------



## ajdown (Feb 16, 2011)

How long has that 'new age' shop on New Park Road been there?  Noticed it last night.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 16, 2011)

just opened


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

Big ugly billboard going up on Coldharbour Lane outside the Barrier Block now.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.antic-ltd.com/

this pub company, owner of the Dogstar in Brixton, and 15 other pubs have bought the White Hart in Clapton - site of the old Chimes bar and Palace night club - closed down a few years ago for trouble , - have they done a good job with the Dogstar?  they also own confusingly, the White Hart in nearby Stoke Newington - which is ok, been there a few times.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone on the hill having trouble with BT Broadband?  Mine keeps disconnecting every 5 minutes.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> http://www.antic-ltd.com/
> 
> this pub company, owner of the Dogstar in Brixton, and 15 other pubs have bought the White Hart in Clapton - site of the old Chimes bar and Palace night club - closed down a few years ago for trouble , - have they done a good job with the Dogstar?  they also own confusingly, the White Hart in nearby Stoke Newington - which is ok, been there a few times.


 
There pubs aren't too bad. Doing anything with Chimes ( apart from pulling it down or leaving it to rot) is a good thing in my books.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

boohoo said:


> There pubs aren't too bad. Doing anything with Chimes ( apart from pulling it down or leaving it to rot) is a good thing in my books.


 
the cinema building is still for sale apparently, would love it became a cinema again.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the cinema building is still for sale apparently, would love it became a cinema again.


 
What happen to the campaign about that ?

( this is fun -Hackney chatter on a Brixton chatter thread....)


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 16, 2011)

Filthy infiltrators!


----------



## boohoo (Feb 16, 2011)

Chimes Bar






Editor, you will like this weblink: 

Nice website of Hackney then and now from a book made in the late 1970s.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 16, 2011)

ajdown said:


> How long has that 'new age' shop on New Park Road been there?  Noticed it last night.


 
I saw it on Monday night as well.  Lots of crystals and hemp type stuff, but not a lot else.  Didn't go in as it was 10.00pm so could only see what was in the window


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Editor, you will like this weblink:
> 
> Nice website of Hackney then and now from a book made in the late 1970s.


I do indeed!

It's quite depressing how cars blight the later views, and it'll be a lot worse now.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 16, 2011)

editor said:


> I do indeed!
> 
> It's quite depressing how cars blight the later views, and it'll be a lot worse now.



I was lucky to get a copy of this book.

One missing pub:

http://www.michalj.net/projects/second_look/53

Two Missing Pub

http://www.michalj.net/projects/second_look/52

Three missing pub:

http://www.michalj.net/projects/second_look/46

Actually i think there are a couple more in the book, all gone over the last ten years...

Anyway, I suppose I should say something about Brixton....


----------



## Janh (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks like we're in for a lovely sunset this evening.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 17, 2011)

Did anyone else see the ruck on CHL in front of Clifton Mansions a little earlier? I'm curious as to how it got started. Two people were arrested by plain clothes officers, one of them for an alleged offensive weapon offence. A crowd gathered, one of the officers radioed for 'urgent assistance' and about 25 more showed up double quick. People were shouting "police brutality" and trying to intervene.  The officers looked very relieved when they got the second prisoner into the paddy wagon and were obviously very, very keen to leave the scene before things escalated. Lots of people were taking photos and phoning their friends to get them to come down and join in. If the arresting officer didn't have solid grounds for what he did he'll get a proper bollocking. I hope the prisoners won't be fitted up to justify the 'operation'.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2011)

It was not well handled by the police at all in my opinion. It could have ended up a lot nastier.


----------



## paolo (Feb 17, 2011)

Saw the stream of mostly unmarked cars blue lighting down the hill - wondered what was going on, must have been that. They weren't hanging around.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 18, 2011)

For those without the Home Service CHL = Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 18, 2011)

More info. What I've been given to understand is that the guy arrested for the offensive weapon thing was Trevor Hogg, who is in his sixties and has a criminal record. His arrest was somewhat physical and several people approached to see what was going on. One of them was Blacker Dread. One of Blacker Dread's employees then approached him to pass him some keys. This put the employee close to the guy who was being arrested. The officers objected and told him to move away. He said words to the effect of "I'm only trying to give Blacker these keys" and was arrested by six or seven officers who knelt on his back and so on. This was all witnessed by schoolkids who got very angry. Mrs M., does this fit with your impression? 

This is all at second hand from a witness who I know and trust but who was just an observer. I'll try to find out more tomorrow with a view to helping with any legitimate complaints or legal action. Anyone else is welcome to pitch in, especially if, like me, they are white and middle class. (Because we are the only ones who the police think they are answerable to.)

It would be all too easy to make a full time job out of this stuff, just in Brixton. As far as I can see, solicitors paid for by the Legal Aid scheme barely scratch the surface. And the Afro-Caribbean community tend to accept it, perhaps from fear or ignorance of the system or a belief that the odds are so stacked against them that it's pointless to ask for your rights. Anyway, if I do get involved it'll be the third time, and so far my success rate has been 100%. I won't prejudge this one, perhaps the guy got what was coming to him. But if it's as bad as it sounds I'll want to see it through and I hope some other urbanz feel the same way.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 18, 2011)

If this guy is carrying a weapon in public then surely the colour of his skin, or his age, is irrelevant?  It's a criminal act and thus deserves to get arrested.

Whether it was handled well or not is, of course, another story - and from what you've posted there sounds like it wasn't.


----------



## miss minnie (Feb 18, 2011)

nick h. said:


> when they got the second prisoner into the paddy wagon ...


Haven't heard that term used in a long long time!


----------



## Winot (Feb 18, 2011)

ajdown said:


> If this guy is carrying a weapon in public then surely the colour of his skin, or his age, is irrelevant?  It's a criminal act and thus deserves to get arrested.


 
Has anyone suggested otherwise


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

We were coming past KFC last night and a bloke outside was berating a community support officer quite angrily. Something along the lines of 'I can sell what I like, you are not even a real copper, you can't nick me' to which the community support officer said something like 'it is not all about nicking people though is it' which got some more abuse back. We came back past 5 minutes later and five police plus the community support officer were escorting the guy into the paddy (I was going to write meat there) wagon. Not heavy handed especially although he did not seem keen.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 18, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Haven't heard that term used in a long long time!


 
Showing my age.   Wiki says the term originates from about 1900.  (And should be written as one word.)


----------



## ajdown (Feb 18, 2011)

Winot said:


> Has anyone suggested otherwise


 
No, but "guy carrying knife gets arrested" isn't really newsworthy is it?


----------



## nick h. (Feb 18, 2011)

In other news, there's a vegan cupcake shop opening on CHL next to Blacker Dread.  Quite a big unit for such an obscure niche.  Unless vegan cupcakes are all the rage? Anyway, good to see new tenants taking over an empty shop. I hope they do well and generate some more passing trade for everyone.


----------



## Winot (Feb 18, 2011)

ajdown said:


> No, but "guy carrying knife gets arrested" isn't really newsworthy is it?


 
No, but "innocent bystander gets jumped on and arrested by half a dozen police" would be.  If that's what happened of course.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I hope they do well and generate some more passing trade for everyone.


 
Should do. It's more convenient for locals than driving out to Croydon for the Mega-Muffins 'R' Us Superstore.


----------



## miss minnie (Feb 18, 2011)

Firemen are extinguishing a burning car outside my flat.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 18, 2011)

The cupcake enterprise is fronted by "a sexy '50s housewife".  http://www.mscupcake.co.uk


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2011)

I like more cake less icing. A whole shop just for cupcakes, really?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 18, 2011)

nick h. said:


> In other news, there's a vegan cupcake shop opening on CHL next to Blacker Dread.  Quite a big unit for such an obscure niche.  Unless vegan cupcakes are all the rage? Anyway, good to see new tenants taking over an empty shop. I hope they do well and generate some more passing trade for everyone.


 
Is that the shop that was Judy's Fashion until recently?  I was sorry to see that go.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 18, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I like more cake less icing. A whole shop just for cupcakes, really?


 
That's what they told Rosie's. They will bake them there and sell them. No bread or coffee or anything else. Just 70 flavours of cupcake. Sounds like a made-up shop from a children's book.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 18, 2011)

nick h. said:


> In other news, there's *a vegan cupcake shop* opening on CHL next to Blacker Dread.  Quite a big unit for such an obscure niche.  Unless vegan cupcakes are all the rage? Anyway, good to see new tenants taking over an empty shop. I hope they do well and generate some more passing trade for everyone.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 18, 2011)

i think i've tried some of their stuff before and it was really good


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 18, 2011)

There goes the neighbourhood


----------



## teuchter (Feb 18, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> There goes the neighbourhood


 
innit


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Feb 18, 2011)

I just hope it has flat icing like a proper cup-cake should, not the stuff that looks like your dog ate something it ought not!


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2011)

nick h. said:


> It would be all too easy to make a full time job out of this stuff, just in Brixton. As far as I can see, solicitors paid for by the Legal Aid scheme barely scratch the surface. And the Afro-Caribbean community tend to accept it, perhaps from fear or ignorance of the system or a belief that the odds are so stacked against them that it's pointless to ask for your rights. Anyway, if I do get involved it'll be the third time, and so far my success rate has been 100%. I won't prejudge this one, perhaps the guy got what was coming to him. But if it's as bad as it sounds I'll want to see it through and I hope some other urbanz feel the same way.


I heard a somewhat different take on affairs from an eye witness that suggested the bloke was being a mouthy pain in the arse, and was being abusive and aggressive towards the Asian policewoman, with the situation considerably exacerbated by passers by shoving their oars in for the lolz.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 18, 2011)

Mrs Redboots said:


> I just hope it has flat icing like a proper cup-cake should, not the stuff that looks like your dog ate something it ought not!


 
I fear you will be disappointed. 

I always used to think that cakes need MOAR icing but cupcakes go too far.


----------



## fjydj (Feb 18, 2011)

no butter


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 18, 2011)

nick h. said:


> More info. What I've been given to understand is that the guy arrested for the offensive weapon thing was Trevor Hogg, who is in his sixties and has a criminal record. His arrest was somewhat physical and several people approached to see what was going on. One of them was Blacker Dread. One of Blacker Dread's employees then approached him to pass him some keys. This put the employee close to the guy who was being arrested. The officers objected and told him to move away. He said words to the effect of "I'm only trying to give Blacker these keys" and was arrested by six or seven officers who knelt on his back and so on. This was all witnessed by schoolkids who got very angry. Mrs M., does this fit with your impression? .


 Pretty much, yes. It was the police who were upping the ante. I'm not saying bloke number 1 shouldn't have been arrested, what I'm saying is that it got very aggressive, and very OTT very fast and it didn't have to be that way at all. Guy no 1 could have been arrested but what followed was really violent for no reason I could discern from a few yards away.


----------



## paolo (Feb 18, 2011)

nick h. said:
			
		

> ;11526670cupcake


 
Fairy Cakes.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 18, 2011)

It can't be a cake of any kind if it doesn't have eggs or butter in it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Fairy Cakes.


 
Pogo says there's already a thread on cupcake vs fairycakes


----------



## paolo (Feb 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Pogo says there's already a thread on cupcake vs fairycakes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2011)

paolo999 said:


>


 
It would seem I even did a poll.  Forgot about that  

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/291984-Fairy-Cake-or-Cupcake-what-do-you-call-yours?highlight=butterfly+cakes


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 18, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> It can't be a cake of any kind if it doesn't have eggs or butter in it


 
ie. cakes with the goodness taken out


----------



## ajdown (Feb 19, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> ie. cakes with the goodness taken out


 
Not necessarily, I guess if you're a vegan it's a pain to find things like cupcakes when they're made with animal products, so presumably she uses alternatives and mass produces the cakes.

I'm certainly not a vegan, and have little time for those who choose to make life awkward for others with their dietary choices - but I'll be giving them a go because who can't resist a nice cake?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 19, 2011)

ajdown said:


> have little time for those who choose to make life awkward for others with their dietary choices


 
How does a person choosing what they eat and when they eat it make _your_ life awkward?


----------



## ajdown (Feb 19, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> How does a person choosing what they eat and when they eat it make _your_ life awkward?


 
When you're catering for them, party, or just out for a meal.

Plus often vegetarians, and particularly vegans, are often particularly self-righteous about they're so much more "ethically aware" than you are as to their diet choice, rather than simply keeping quiet and respecting your rights to eat what you fancy.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 19, 2011)

ajdown said:


> When you're catering for them, party, or just out for a meal.
> 
> Plus often vegetarians, and particularly vegans, are often particularly self-righteous about they're so much more "ethically aware" than you are as to their diet choice, rather than simply keeping quiet and respecting your rights to eat what you fancy.


 
Sounds to me like you just know some right cunts. All the vegans and veggies I know are pretty low key and don't bother me much with their choice of diet.

Meat eaters, on the hand, will often pipe up about their rights and cry if there's not something dead on their dinner plate.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 19, 2011)

ajdown said:


> When you're catering for them, party, or just out for a meal.
> 
> Plus often vegetarians, and particularly vegans, are often particularly self-righteous about they're so much more "ethically aware" than you are as to their diet choice, rather than simply keeping quiet and respecting your rights to eat what you fancy.


 
What rights are those? Who are they granted by?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone know what's going on with Judy's Divine?  I walked passed earlier and it was closed and a lot of the inside of the shop had been pulled out but with no sign of activity or refurbishment.  I hope it's not closed


----------



## nick h. (Feb 20, 2011)

She's closed it - apparently fed up with the behaviour of some of her customers.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 20, 2011)

nick h. said:


> She's closed it - apparently fed up with the behaviour of some of her customers.


 
That's really sad. Have to say if those are her reasons I can't really blame her given the behaviour I've seen occasionally when I've been in there late. If I had to put up with it every day and night I'd have shut a long time ago


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2011)

ajdown;11529769]Plus often vegetarians said:


> Sounds to me like you just know some right cunts. All the vegans and veggies I know are pretty low key and don't bother me much with their choice of diet.


Exactly.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 20, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Anyone know what's going on with Judy's Divine?  I walked passed earlier and it was closed and a lot of the inside of the shop had been pulled out but with no sign of activity or refurbishment.  I hope it's not closed


 
http://www.scoresonthedoors.org.uk/business/judy-s-divine--310777.html

Given its one star (out of five) food hygiene rating, perhaps this is not such bad news for Brixton's collective digestive tract.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 20, 2011)

I have to say that I stopped going after a goat curry tested my bathroom plumbing to the limit. And it cost seven quid!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2011)

Is everyone now looking up their favourite restaurants on that Scores on the Door website?  

Khan's - 2 stars


----------



## nick h. (Feb 20, 2011)

Has anyone seen a video of the arrests on Coldharbour Lane the other day? Apparently lots of people filmed it. I heard that Wojtek of the Prince Albert has put a video on his Facebook page. I'd love to see it but I can't find Wojtek on FB as I don't know his surname.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 20, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Has anyone seen a video of the arrests on Coldharbour Lane the other day? Apparently lots of people filmed it. I heard that Wojtek of the Prince Albert has put a video on his Facebook page. I'd love to see it but I can't find Wojtek on FB as I don't know his surname.


 
I just checked and he's got a couple of photos but no vid.  They're not especially illuminating.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh well. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Pip (Feb 20, 2011)

Big fire at the Circle Bar on Clapham Road  had to jump over a series of walls to get home


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 20, 2011)

spiderwoman


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 20, 2011)

Pip said:


> Big fire at the Circle Bar on Clapham Road  had to jump over a series of walls to get home


I won't miss it. That twat of a barman saying I could be arrested for buying you a soft drink as you were clearly underage.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a bathroom ceiling light like this:







In or around brixton?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 20, 2011)

Ikea do a similar one and I'm going there on Tuesday if that's any help. Dead cheap iirc, about a fiver. It's not got a silver surround though.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a bathroom ceiling light like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brixton DIY maybe on Brixton Station Road in the arches.  Otherwise there's a B&Q in West Norwood you can get to quite easily on the bus.


----------



## Pip (Feb 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> spiderwoman


 
Bless you Paulie, I won't shatter the illusion.


----------



## Pip (Feb 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a bathroom ceiling light like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There's a big light shop on Acre Lane. After Tesco but before Lidl.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 20, 2011)

Pip said:


> Bless you Paulie, I won't shatter the illusion.


i *heart* you Pip


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 20, 2011)

It looks like this (it's on a sloping ceiling which makes it appear oval. It's not).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 20, 2011)

Cheers folks, I replaced the bulb in my one and when I put the cover back on tightened it too much and shattered the glass. Will have a look tomorrow eve.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4325853.htm


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 20, 2011)

Is there anything argos doesn't do?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 20, 2011)

plumbers grout?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is there anything argos doesn't do?


 
dictatorships.  I've been after one for ages but they're always out of stock.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 21, 2011)

Pip said:


> Big fire at the Circle Bar on Clapham Road  had to jump over a series of walls to get home


Bloody hell...

http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/news/local/topstories/8865544.Fire_rips_through_three_storey_bar/


----------



## nick h. (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

Overheard (or rather boomed out)  in Federation: "Ya I want to move to Loughborough Junction because it's a place in motion and my Dad will pay for it. The property will have to have a roof terrace though. Or maybe I'll look at Herne Hill."

*drank coffee through gritted teeth


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Overheard (or rather boomed out)  in Federation: "Ya I want to move to Loughborough Junction because it's a place in motion and my Dad will pay for it. The property will have to have a roof terrace though. or maybe I'll look at Herne Hill."
> 
> *drank coffee through gritted teeth


 

FFS  

Is "place in motion" the new edgy and vibrant?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 21, 2011)

Exactly what Federation and cupcake shops etc are indirectly promoting isn't it? Hardly suprising.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Exactly what Federation and cupcake shops etc are indirectly promoting isn't it? Hardly suprising.


 
You wait until Hummus-U-Like opens


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You wait until Hummus-U-Like opens


 

Would that be Hummus as the Americans pronounce it?  

Maybe we'll have a Krispy Kreme shop next?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Exactly what Federation and cupcake shops etc are indirectly promoting isn't it? Hardly suprising.


How are Federation "indirectly promoting" people to move into Loughborough Junction?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> FFS
> 
> Is "place in motion" the new edgy and vibrant?


I've never heard the phrase before, but it seems that's what it means.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Overheard (or rather boomed out)  in Federation: "Ya I want to move to Loughborough Junction because it's a place in motion and my Dad will pay for it. The property will have to have a roof terrace though. Or maybe I'll look at Herne Hill."
> 
> *drank coffee through gritted teeth



Dude, buy a machine. Or get it to go (I presume the Americanism has won out over "take away" or "take out" in such businesses).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> I've never heard the phrase before, but it seems that's what it means.


 
Same as.  I shall be watching with interest if it becomes the new "in phrase" when describing areas that were formerly edgy and vibrant  

Guaranteed it's some media type that coined it


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> How are Federation "indirectly promoting" people to move into Loughborough Junction?



"indirectly promoting" wasn't perhaps the best phrase kanda could have used but you do know that businesses such as those help put the area IN MOTION


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> I've never heard the phrase before, but it seems that's what it means.



I have never ever heard the term 'place in motion' used in reference to an area or property. 

But I would never have seen this film about Plymouth without this post: http://www.starnow.co.uk/timmarks/video/65407/


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> "indirectly promoting" wasn't perhaps the best phrase kanda could have used but you do know that businesses such as those help put the area IN MOTION


You mean Federation Coffee will grow wheels and motor up and down Coldharbour Lane to Loughborough Junction, sprouting roof terraces en route?

Personally, I'd describe Loughborough Junction as stalled with a dodgy starter motor and knackered tryes.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 21, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> "indirectly promoting" wasn't perhaps the best phrase kanda could have used but you do know that businesses such as those help put the area IN MOTION


 
You're right, it wasn't the best term, I just didn't want to say that they were actively promoting it, nor 'people moving to LJ' specifically, it is as Twisted says the sort of business cropping up recently that put the area 'IN MOTION'

quality phrase lol!


----------



## nick h. (Feb 21, 2011)

Why oh why oh why didn't I buy somewhere in Loughborough Junction when it was just a nest of crackheads?


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> You mean Federation Coffee will grow wheels and motor up and down Coldharbour Lane to Loughborough Junction, sprouting nappy changing facilities en route?



Amended for you

TwistedAM - motivating future generations of trustfunders.


----------



## ericjarvis (Feb 21, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Why oh why oh why didn't I buy somewhere in Loughborough Junction when it was just a nest of crackheads?


 
Because you didn't have any spare cash last week?


----------



## malice (Feb 21, 2011)

Not sure, but I think Amazonica on Brixton Road has been renamed or turned into something else - spotted a new sign  when I went passed on the bus earlier .


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have never ever heard the term 'place in motion' used in reference to an area or property.


Motion used to commonly mean the act of defecating so perhaps we've come back to the nappy spat after all......


----------



## Ms T (Feb 21, 2011)

I went to the new Thai place in BV on Saturday - its opening day.  It was very nice indeed.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2011)

Ooo will have to try that out! Craving some proper Thai food after our sojourn there over Crimbo/NY.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I went to the new Thai place in BV on Saturday - its opening day.  It was very nice indeed.


 
Do they do takeaways?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 21, 2011)

malice said:


> Not sure, but I think Amazonica on Brixton Road has been renamed or turned into something else - spotted a new sign  when I went passed on the bus earlier .


 
yes you're right - the builders have been in for a few days and there's now a new sign. cant remember the name on it, but it's something dodgy like 'Aqua Bar'.


----------



## Pip (Feb 21, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## tarannau (Feb 21, 2011)

Nooooooo here too. Really nice owners and staff, plus heftier portions than you could shake a fat stick at. Seemed to have a loyal crowd in there, even if I did never brave an evening salsa session with the Colombians.

Could be the same people I guess, but I'm not entirely helpful


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Personally, I'd describe Loughborough Junction as stalled with a dodgy starter motor and knackered tryes.


 

Yeah it is pretty shabby, esp around the station/junction area. However there's loads of Edwardian and Georgian houses in the side streets, many pretty sorry looking, which are ripe for redeveopment and probably cheap enough for Daddy to buy. Give it 15 years and I reckon I could be sipping cappuccinos outside the station while my mates get organic cider from the LJ Farmers Market and the kids tuck into fancy locally-made cup cakes.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 21, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Nooooooo here too. Really nice owners and staff, plus heftier portions than you could shake a fat stick at. Seemed to have a loyal crowd in there, even if I did never brave an evening salsa session with the Colombians.
> 
> Could be the same people I guess, but I'm not entirely helpful


 
Yeah, it's not clear whether the owners have simply rebranded themselves, or whether it's totally new owners doing a new thing, but the effect of the shiny sign with a fat rounded typeface is more one of "Ibiza holiday bar" than latin food place.


----------



## Pip (Feb 21, 2011)

It's not called Aquum is it? There's one in Clapham with fat rounded typeface. If it is I'm gonna suicide bomb somewhere, no joke.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Nooooooo here too. Really nice owners and staff, plus heftier portions than you could shake a fat stick at. Seemed to have a loyal crowd in there, even if I did never brave an evening salsa session with the Colombians.
> 
> Could be the same people I guess, but I'm not entirely helpful



Someone callled Becky isn't/wasn't happy with their service

http://beccas-things-i-eat.blogspot.com/2010/06/amazonica.html

Shocking behaviour.  They didn't turn the tv off when requested


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2011)

Pip said:


> It's not called Aquum is it? There's one in Clapham with fat rounded typeface. If it is I'm gonna suicide bomb somewhere, no joke.


 
Sounds fucking awful.  Look at the reviews 



> "The quality of the food and drink is exceptional"
> -View London
> 
> "A great addition to the area and worth seeking out if you don’t hail from Clapham"
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2011)

yeh it does sound awful.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh it does sound awful.


 

Can't see anything on their website about a Brixton branch though


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 21, 2011)

Pip said:


> It's not called Aquum is it? There's one in Clapham with fat rounded typeface. If it is I'm gonna suicide bomb somewhere, no joke.


 
It may well be called that. I'll check tomorrow when I go past. I've got a horrible feeling you're right though.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 22, 2011)

What would a place like that open in there for? Sounds like something else to me, hardly the right fit. Try as some posters on here might, Brixton isn't quite Clapham.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2011)

I noticed yesterday when I cycled past that the name had changed, but didn't clock what it had changed to


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 22, 2011)

Pip said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo


This news has ruined my week. No, ruined my whole year 
It was the Magpie venue of choice for significant family birthdays.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2011)

It might not be true yet.... please?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

Sad that. 
I only ate there once, it was great


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2011)

They have changed their name a few times over the years though haven't they?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2011)

It's actually called El Panol Club and Tapas Bar.

Still looks a bit ropey though!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2011)

It always looked a bit ropey from the outside  but it could be the same owners with just a name change?


----------



## ajdown (Feb 22, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It's actually called El Panol Club and Tapas Bar.


 
I wonder if they'll offer live music?  Always fancied trying tapas dancing.

I'll get me coat...


----------



## teuchter (Feb 22, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> FFS
> 
> Is "place in motion" the new edgy and vibrant?



I've just moved to LJ - I imagine news has got around, hence the sudden surge in popularity.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I've just moved to LJ - I imagine news has got around, hence the sudden surge in popularity.


 
Nothing like a dour scots wanker to raise prices in my experience


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I went to the new Thai place in BV on Saturday - its opening day.  It was very nice indeed.


 
BV?


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 22, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> BV?


 
Would GA be any better?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 22, 2011)

BV = brixton village AKA granville arcade AKA gentrification epicentre


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2011)

D'oh!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It's actually called El Panol Club and Tapas Bar.
> 
> Still looks a bit ropey though!


 


Biddly said:


> It always looked a bit ropey from the outside  but it could be the same owners with just a name change?



There's a listing on a ticket site for them for music in March



> Movida Electronica Presents...:
> Juan Magan + Jose Luis + El Moreno (2) + Diego Herrera





> Movida Electronica is the new Latin House/Dance orientated event in the UK that will focus on bringing and promoting Latin American and Spanish DJs and Electronic music artists as well as exposing Latino talent from the UK to the world.
> 
> Tickets for this event are available from El Peñol and Laughland Records and online via Ticketweb.co.uk.
> 
> Limited capacity. VIP and tables available.



Oh hang about, isn't that the place nearby?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2011)

More

http://www.myspace.com/uk_dj/blog/541995242


----------



## tarannau (Feb 22, 2011)

El Peñol sounds Colombian at least. Could be the young guard taking over.


----------



## malice (Feb 22, 2011)

This looks like it:

http://www.elpenol.co.uk/

Could be the same with a different name


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2011)

malice said:


> This looks like it:
> 
> http://www.elpenol.co.uk/
> 
> Could be the same with a different name



Does the menu look the same?

http://www.elpenol.co.uk/our_menu.html


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 23, 2011)

Biddly said:


> They have changed their name a few times over the years though haven't they?


Only twice, I'm pretty sure. From La Mazorca to Amazonica.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure why I thought it was more. I haven't been for about a year, so not sure if the menu is the same - looks hopeful.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 23, 2011)

The menu's not out of this world different by the look of it, but it seems tarted up and tapas-ised to a certain extent. The mammoth sized bandeja paisa becomes a mini bandeja for example.

Could be the same people though, which would be no bad thing. Daytimes/early evening were always quite quiet and pleasantly low key in there ime, but I've been led to believe it could become quite the lively latin dancespot later on. I never risked the salsa humiliation to be fair.


----------



## wowdewow (Feb 23, 2011)

Are there any really good twitter feeds for what is happening "live" in brixton. i am following @brixtonbuzz but have just moved here from SE21 where there was an excellent up to the minute feed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2011)

brixtonblog is good, as it U75's own one, though if you keep looking on here, you don't need it.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 23, 2011)

tarannau said:


> The menu's not out of this world different by the look of it, but it seems tarted up and tapas-ised to a certain extent. The mammoth sized bandeja paisa becomes a mini bandeja for example.
> 
> Could be the same people though, which would be no bad thing. Daytimes/early evening were always quite quiet and pleasantly low key in there ime, but I've been led to believe it could become quite the lively latin dancespot later on. I never risked the salsa humiliation to be fair.



I was taught to salsa by a couple of Colombians on Saturday night.  I was rubbish.  They were scary good!


----------



## teuchter (Feb 23, 2011)

I find that leaving my house is quite a good way of finding out what is happening "live" in Brixton.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 23, 2011)

How clever of you to patronize the new poster!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2011)

He's old, don't hold it against him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2011)

He's not, you know. I think he's younger than me and I'm 'only' 37


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe he's suffering from SAD.  You won't have that problem OU


----------



## Pip (Feb 23, 2011)

Is it true the town hall is occupied?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 23, 2011)

Pip said:


> Is it true the town hall is occupied?


 

Editor's just put some photos up.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> He's not, you know. I think he's younger than me and I'm 'only' 37


 
Well, I'm "only" 34. Except between May and August, when I revert to 19 and a half.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 23, 2011)

My son and lodger went off to the Chinese supermarket to get me provisions for cooking supper. They were gone for ages.

...they got stopped and searched on the grounds of 'Cannabis smell in the vicinity'. There was no trace of drugs on them BUT the eagle-eyed officer *completely failed* to spot my cash card (different name from my son), quelle surprise  which I had given him to get cash with. 

Nice to know our local bobbies are busying themselves yet failing to spot something obvious and possibly criminal....my son was bricking himself thinking "Oh Shit, they'll twig this card in a womans different name and Mum will kill me for failing to get her cash and the shopping in time while I sort this."


----------



## teuchter (Feb 23, 2011)

nick h. said:


> How clever of you to patronize the new poster!


 
I'm inconsolably sorry and filled with regret. I will try not to do it again. I am a terrible person though and have no self control so can make no promises. Also I am indeed incredibly old which excuses me anyway.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2011)

No you're not you scots wanker. Fess up!


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 24, 2011)

double posting.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 24, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Nice to know our local bobbies are busying themselves yet failing to spot something obvious and possibly criminal....



I overheard two of them on bicycles chatting to a support car (whilst blocking the entire road) last night on Rattray Road complaining that 'not much was going on'.  I then got told off for pointing out that their back lights weren't turned on.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2011)

Thread continues here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/344192-Brixton-chitter-chatter-news-and-updates-(part-3)


----------

